#ubuntu-de 2010-12-27
<kr1s> Hi, ich benutze opevpn und würde gerne das lediglich über tun0 (mein vpn) daten gesendet werden. Sollte tun0 aus irgendwelchen gründen ausgehen, soll (außer dem vpn protokoll/port) kein datenverkehr über wlan0 gehen. Wie mach ich das am einfachsten?
<TeREV2> hat jemand vielleicht eine idee wie ich wie ich über mein hdmi kabel auch sound bekomme? falls sich jemand damit auskennt kann ich noch hinzufügen was ich bisher alles in der hinsicht gemacht habe.
<chris_osx> hallo
<chris_osx> wie kann ich mir alle usb-devices anzeigen lassen, die an meinen rechner angeschlossen sind?
<ceto_> hay
<ceto_> kann man in ubuntu ein virtuelles laufwerk erstellen damit ich isos starten kann
<ceto_> kann ir jemand helfen?
<surfhai> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/Extern/Images/Ubuntu\ Linux/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso  ~/Ubuntu-CD
<ceto_> kannst du mir das mal erklären
<surfhai> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso file> <zielverzeichnis>
<surfhai> was du wolltest
<ceto_> und dann kann ich eine iso normal starten wie als ob ich eine cd hätte?
<surfhai> man startet keine iso
<surfhai> das is ein container
<surfhai> du kannst dir dann den inhalt der iso im zielverzeichnis anschaun
<ceto_> kann ich das programm dan installieren
<surfhai> willst du ein programm für windows unter linux installieren?
<surfhai> zum installieren benutz synaptic
<ceto_> nein ich hab ein programm runtergeladen das ist aber eine iso und ich wollt das programm installieren ohne das auf eine cd zu brennen
<surfhai> oder schau am besten im wiki wie das mit der installation funktioniert
<surfhai> was denn?
<surfhai> wie heißt das programm und wo hast du es her?
<ceto_> bt4
<ceto_> backtrack
<surfhai> is das ne distri?
<ceto_> also als dateiname steht bt4.iso
<surfhai> ja, das ist doch ne linux distribution
<surfhai> sowas wie ubuntu
<surfhai> oder windows
<surfhai> ich seh da vmware images
<surfhai> was willst du denn da installieren?
<surfhai> ich glaub du weißt nicht so genau was du willst, kann das sein? :)
<ceto_> ich will backtrack 4 installieren und hab isos heruntergeladen aber nicht die vmware images
<ceto_> ich glaub die waren über den vmware images
<surfhai> dann entpack das iso entweder auf ein usb stick damit du davon booten kannst oder brenn ne cd damit du davon booten kannst
<digitaloktay> backtrack4 auf cd oder usb brennen :)
<surfhai> aber ich glaub nich das du weißt was du damit anfangen sollst, oder?
<digitaloktay> md5sum kontrolliert ? und verglichen
<ceto_> cd brenner hab ich net  und wie mach ich das mit der usb ,  einnfch draufziehen
<digitaloktay> unetbootin ist einfach
<digitaloktay> ,unetbootin?
<shetlandpony> digitaloktay, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<surfhai> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key
<digitaloktay> ,unetbootin? ceto_
<shetlandpony> ceto_, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<ceto_> weis jemand wo ich eine version von backtrack als .deb herbekomme
<ceto_> :D
<surfhai> oO
<surfhai> wofür als deb
<surfhai> willstes aufn usb stick machen?`
<ceto_> ne damit es so einfach wie bei den anderen programmen ist das zu installieren
<surfhai> alter :D
<ceto_> wie zb xchat :D
<surfhai> das sowas wie ne windows installations cd
<surfhai> schonmal gesehen das man windows cd einlegt und windows installiert während windows läuft?
<surfhai> 3x windows ^^
<ceto_> ne als ob man das im software center downloaden würde und es dan instalieren 
<surfhai> du hast begriffen das distributionen zusammenstellungen von einzelner software sind?
<digitaloktay> Oo
<ceto_> jaaa das weis ich 
<ceto_> in backtrack sind das ja einige 
<surfhai> was willste dann bt unter ubuntu installieren
<surfhai> das was es in bt gibt, gibts sicherlich auch für ubuntu
<digitaloktay> oder die repos nehmen von backtrack und die progtramme nachinstallieren
<digitaloktay> programme*
<surfhai> is das kompatibel?
<ceto_> repos?
<surfhai> wielang hast du denn linux laufen?
<surfhai> grad erst installiert
<digitaloktay> http://sun.backtrack-linux.org/README.txt
<ceto_> ich hab ubuntu erst seit so 2-3 stunden 
<surfhai> und was genau hast du mit bt vor?
<surfhai> is das ein repo für ubuntu?
<digitaloktay> http://micksmix.wordpress.com/2009/11/20/getting-the-backtrack-menu-structure-and-tools-in-ubuntu/
<ceto_> ich will einfach das prog kennenlernen
<shetlandpony> digitaloktay's url: http://tinyurl.com/ybn6cnf | Getting the BackTrack menu structure (and tools) in Ubuntu   Mick&#039;s Mix
<surfhai> ceto_: welches programm, ich verzweifel noch am versuch dir klar zu machen dass das ne distribution ist und kein einzelnes programm zum installieren
<digitaloktay> da steht alles drin was man machen kann (auf eigene gefahr :)   )
<surfhai> er weiß doch garnicht was er da macht
<ceto_> joaa ich weis :D ich nenn das einfach so :D
<surfhai> also willst du ubuntu damit ersetzen?
<digitaloktay> schau da steht es auch http://it-john.com/home/technology/linux-technology/add-back-track-4-repo-to-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> digitaloktay's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wzfuou | Add Back Track 4 Repo to Ubuntu | IT-John.com
<surfhai> ceto_: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/tutorials/
<surfhai> ceto_: ok, du weißt bt is ne distri, welches programm aus bt willste denn kennenlernen?
<ceto_> ich wollte ma kucken was da für prog drinne sind
<surfhai> dann schau deren repos durch :)
<surfhai> oder zieh dir das vmware image
<surfhai> dann kannste unter ubuntu bt parallel starten
<digitaloktay> oder die iso grad unter vbox hochfahren :)
<digitaloktay> ,virtualbox? ceto_
<shetlandpony> ceto_, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<surfhai> ich seh da auf der bt site ne manpage von aircrack, das kannste auch unter ubuntu ohne bt verwenden :P
<surfhai> ja, so hätte ich es wohl auch gemacht digitaloktay :)
<digitaloktay> ist die einfachste lösung
<digitaloktay> ohne fummlerei
<surfhai> jo
<surfhai> und er kann nich viel kaputt machen
<digitaloktay> oder das laufende system schrotten ^^
<surfhai> mein ich ja :D
<surfhai> umstieg von windows auf linux kann aber auch verwirrend sein
<surfhai> viel zu viel information auf einmal
<ceto_> kann man ettercap und wireshark auchnoch seperat herunterladen?
<digitaloktay> aber da ist die ubuntuusers wiki sehr hilfreich
<surfhai> ja
<surfhai> das sollte doch in den repos von ubuntu schon sein
<surfhai> ceto_: kennste ubuntuusers.de?
<ceto_> repos?
<digitaloktay> ja sudo apt-get install wireshark ettercap
<surfhai> ceto_: also du scheinst noch nich viel gelesen zu haben, ich hab seitenweise wikis gelesen bevor ich angefangen hab linux zu installieren
<surfhai> hol mal ein bischen theorie nach ;)
<digitaloktay> ich kann mich noch an die suse handbuch erinnern Oo
<surfhai> auf ubuntuusers.de gibts alle nötigen infos
<digitaloktay> ,einsteiger? ceto_
<shetlandpony> ceto_, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<surfhai> ceto_: repository
<digitaloktay> so fast 5 uhr
<ceto_> jap einsteiger
<digitaloktay> ceto_: da schau was die shetlandpony alles geschrieben hat
<surfhai> das lustige is ja, als windows user kennt man sowas wie das ubuntuusers.de wiki garnicht
<surfhai> oder gibts sowas für windows?
<digitaloktay> und im query
<ceto_> ich finde windows einfacher zu begreifen :D
<digitaloktay> so bin weg
<digitaloktay> gn8 surfhai
<surfhai> gn8
<surfhai> ceto_: unter windows klickste doch bestimmt solang rum bis es geht
<surfhai> das kannste unter linux halt ned :)
<ceto_> ne da sitz fast jeder klick den ich brauch :D
<surfhai> und seit wievielen jahren?
<surfhai> linux 2h windows > 5 jahre? :)
<ceto_> wie ?
<surfhai> naja, linux haste 2h drauf
<surfhai> windows benutzte schon seit > 5 jahre
<surfhai> ?
<surfhai> 2005 hab ich die erste debian cd gekauft :)
<ceto_> windows benutze ich schon seit ja 5 6 jahre und ubuntu erst seit ein paar stunden was mich sehr verwirt ist das man manche prog mit dem terminal configurieren muss 
<ceto_> und das mit dem aircrack 
<surfhai> du meinst es is komisch das nich für jeden pfurz was grafisches vorhanden ist :)
<surfhai> da braucht man allein für die grafische oberfläche ca. 1-2 MB nur um eine txt datei mit ein paar kB zu editieren
<ceto_> :D ja ber ich finde es leichter zu verstehen zb der windows terminal (cmd) die befehöle finde ich einfacher
<surfhai> die befehle sind nur rudimentär find ich
<surfhai> ich könnt damit nie arbeiten
<surfhai> wie in der steinzeit fühl ich mit mit der cmd.exe
<ceto_> :D 
<surfhai> ich würd bash nicht gegen cmd.exe tauschen und schon garnicht die kommandozeilenprogramme
<ceto_> ja für dich ist das schon routine aber für mic :D 
<surfhai> ne, ich hab mehr oder weniger schon begriffen wie ich danach suche
<surfhai> und wenn man nix findet gibts nochn chat :)
<surfhai> ohne irc hätte ich nichtmal die erste installation hinbekommen
<ceto_> :D
<surfhai> gentoo... hat 7 tage gedauert auch wegen isdn und mehreren versuchen
<ceto_> ich finde an ubuntu so faszinierend das man damit vieeeeeeel mehr machen kann
<ceto_> als wie bei windows
<surfhai> von haus aus :D
<surfhai> windows isn krüppel ohne zusätzliche software
<ceto_> joaa :D und hat viele viren
<surfhai> und programmieren is auch viel leichter unter linux
<ceto_> und das ist auch so ein punkt    viren bei linux gibt es ja keine bzw wenige viren 
<surfhai> jedenfalls gibts die ganzen tools schon :)
<ceto_> echt was programierst du den?
<surfhai> sachen die mir die arbeit erleichtern
<ceto_> vllt ein beispiel :D
<surfhai> toleranzrechner und grad ein tool was mir das blättern in büchern abnimmt um bohrungsmaße herauszufinden
<ceto_> mit welchem prog machst du das
<surfhai> http://i.imgur.com/FLvsW.png
<surfhai> ich benutz hier kde, deswegen benutz ich qtcreator... für c++
<ceto_> ahh cool
<ceto_> wie deinstaliert man eig prog
<surfhai> das darfste auf der ubuntuusers.de seite nachlesen, ich weiß das sowas nervig is wenn leute auf websites verweisen, aber da steht wirklich alles perfekt gelistet... wenn man danach sucht
<ceto_> aber was ich gerade gelsen habe aber nich verstaneden hab ist das das ich 2 festplatten habe eine 40 die ander 500 gb groß die 500gb hab ich in 5 partitionen aufgeteilt aber ich kann die nicht finden ubuntu ist auf der 40gb festplatte
<surfhai> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren
<surfhai> sorry, ich hab hier kde laufen und kein gnome
<surfhai> ich weiß nich wo es auf der grafischen oberfläche bei dir ist
<surfhai> df -h
<surfhai> gibt da vielleicht auskunft
<surfhai> öffne einfach ma den dateibrowser, da müsste es doch links stehn
<surfhai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gIPIUWoAD8
<shetlandpony> surfhai's youtube link:  YouTube - Einstieg in Ubuntu für Windows® Benutzer 
<ceto_> da sehe ich nur eine partition aber es fehlen noch 4 :D
<surfhai> mit was formatiert? ntfs oder was?
<ceto_> jop
<surfhai> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden?redirect=no
<surfhai> ceto_: ich hoff du schaust das youtube video an, da wird bischen was erklärt zur installation von software, wenn du weniger lesen willst
<ceto_> ich versuch das grad mit den partitonen zu verstehn :D
<surfhai> viel spaß beim lernen von grundsätzlichen dingen :D
<surfhai> unter linux
<surfhai> danach kannste dir auch gleich die dateirechte reinziehn, is auch ganz toll :D
<ceto_> ich check das net mit den partitionen :D 
<surfhai>  /dev/sda1 is sowas wie C:
<ceto_> also ist das wo ubuntu drauf instaliert ist ?
<surfhai>  /dev/sda2 ist so als ob C und D eine festplatte wären und /dev/sda2 D ist, die zweite partition
<surfhai> da wo du es hininstalliert hast
<surfhai> und was als erstes vom controller angesprochen wird ist /dev/sda1
<surfhai> die 2. festplatte ist /dev/sdb
<surfhai> und die erste partition davon ist /dev/sdb1
<surfhai>  /dev/sd[x] wobei das x in klammern für die festplatte steht, und zahlen danach für die partition darauf
<ceto_> also muss ich mkdir /media/..
<surfhai> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<surfhai> ich weiß nich was du vor hast, also kann ich dir nich sagen was du musst
<surfhai> ich geh rauchen...
<ceto_> ich will das meine anderen partitionen angezeigt werden aber eine ist schon davon angezeigt und die anderen 4 will ich noch
<ceto_> ich gehe ma raus danke für deine hilfe :D 
<ceto_> bye
<dreamon> Warum muß man eigentlich nur bei script Programmen immer ./ zum Starten anhängen.. bei normalen programmen aber nicht?
<koegs> vielleicht weil die "normalen" programme in $PATH liegen
<koegs> ./<programm> steht für die Datei im aktuellen Ordner
<dreamon> koegs, Achso, das heißt auf normale Programme die im aktuellen Ordner sind werden auch nicht gestartet. Sondern nur die im $PATH sind. Ah jetzt kapier ich.
<koegs> ja, wenn du sicher gehen willst, nimmst du ./
<dreamon> koegs, Danke
<Check> morgen zusammen kann von euch mir jemand verraten warum firefox kein java erweiterung will? erst installiert er es dann startet firefox neu und möchte es wieder deinstallieren. was könnte das sein?
<swebo> hi
<swebo> ich versuche gerade, bei rosegarden eine midi-datei abzuspielen.... 
<swebo> und es klappt nicht
<swebo> als synthesizer wollte ich eigentlich timidity nehmen, welcher alleine auch funktioniert. nur mit rosegarden nicht. 
<swebo> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<streifi> gibt es hier jemanden, der erfahrung mit den RHEL-zertifizierten  workstations von HP bzw. lenovo hat?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie könnte ich einen benutzer auslogen, dessen account auf meiner maschine aktiv ist? ich hab die superuser rechte
<Fuchs> useradd / adduser? 
<sash_> streifi: wo ist der ubuntu-bezug?
<sash_> Fuchs: zum ausloggen?
<Fuchs> ach, auslogen
<Fuchs> ich sollte nicht gleichzeitig zuhoeren und lesen
<Fuchs> nun, Du kannst seine login shell toeten
<IchEsseDichAuf> das ist ja nicht soooo nett 
<sash_> oder gdm beenden, falls er grafisch eingeloggt ist und du auf ner shell
<Fuchs> IchEsseDichAuf: Du kannst ihn vorher mit wall warnen :) 
<streifi> sash_: heißt ja nicht, dass ich da RHEL drauf laufen lassen würde. ;-)
<IchEsseDichAuf> nein wir sind beide per gdm drin
<sash_> du willst also wissen, ob da ubuntu drauf laufen kann, streifi?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wir haben den benutzer gewechselt, ich bin eingelogt, und der andere benutzer ein paar tage nicht mehr da %)
<sash_> ich tippe auf wahrscheinlich und "wieso nicht?", streifi 
<sash_> kommt aber natuerlich wie immer und ueberall auf die hardware an
<streifi> sash_: naja, wenn distri a exzellent läuft, wird distri b auch halbwegs mit den geräten zurechtkommen, oder?
<streifi> sash_: von hardware habe ich leider nur wenig ahnung, die option eigenbau fällt damit schonmal weg.
<sash_> ist nicht 100prozentig gesagt, aber recht wahrscheinlic. wobei die gerade bei proprietaeren treibern alle ihr eigenes sueppchen kochen. guck nach, welche hardware drin ist und fertig :)
<sash_> es laufen auch einige geraete mit linux, die in keiner weise fuer linux zertifiziert sind
<streifi> sash_: bei nem eM G620 hatte ich erstmal über ein jahr lang erhebliche probleme mit ubuntu/mint und bin seitdem mit neu-hardware vorsichtiger.
<streifi> sash_: leider muss ich jetzt entschwinden.
<streifi> tschüs
<_pingu> Ich muss manchmal Kub 10.04 2-3 mal hochfahren, bis der Anmeldescreen kommt. Beim Hochfahren bleibt der Rechner oft bei dem blauen Bildschrim stehen, in dem KUBUNTU steht. Was kann ich tun, um hilfreichere Infos zu liefern?
<sdx23> _pingu: Strg-Alt-F12, sinnvollerweise solange er noch nicht hängt...
<_pingu> sdx23: und was kommt dann?
<_pingu> sdx23: noch da?
<_pingu> Ich muss manchmal Kub 10.04 2-3 mal hochfahren, bis der Anmeldescreen kommt. Beim Hochfahren bleibt der Rechner oft bei dem blauen Bildschrim stehen, in dem KUBUNTU steht. Was kann ich tun, um hilfreichere Infos zu liefern?
<sdx23> _pingu: "hilfreiche Infos" wolltest du doch (liefern).
<_pingu> sdx23: bevor ich jetzt neu starte: was passiert mit Strg-Alt-F12? Kommt eine Shell, wo ich ein Log wegspeichern soll?
<sdx23> Der supertolle Bootsplash wird verschwinden und stattdessen die Meldungen zu sehen sein. Mit Shell ist da ehr nichts, nein. Schreib dir auf, wo er hängen bleibt, und auffällige Meldungen ebenfalls.
<_pingu> sdx23: ok, werd ich machen. danke.
<_pingu> sdx23: Mit Strg-Alt-F12 kömmt lediglich die Frage von welchem Device ich booten möchte.
<_pingu> wobei dafür eigentlich auch F12 reicht.
<sdx23> _pingu: Oh, das hätte ich wohl dazusagen sollen. Nicht schon im Bios drücken. Erst nach Grub.
<_pingu> sdx23: woran erkenn ich "nach Grub"?
<Babbsdrebbler> is das auswahlmenü
<_pingu> also, ich probiers nochmal
<sdx23> Naja, lange genug warten, aber auch nicht zu lange. Reicht ja, wenn du kurz vorm Hängenbleiben drückst.
<_pingu> sdx23: woran erkenn ich "nach Grub"? Bei mir ist der Bildschirm meist schwarz, bis zum blauen Kubuntu Screen. 
<_pingu> Hat jemand eine andere Idee? Hier nochmal die Frage:
<_pingu> Ich muss manchmal Kub 10.04 2-3 mal hochfahren, bis der Anmeldescreen kommt. Beim Hochfahren bleibt der Rechner oft bei dem blauen Bildschrim stehen, in dem KUBUNTU steht. Was kann ich tun, um hilfreichere Infos zu liefern?
<Babbsdrebbler> bootlog
<_pingu> Babbsdrebbler: was muss ich dafür tun?
<Babbsdrebbler> das is ne gute frage
<_pingu> Babbsdrebbler: so weit war ich auch schon (-;
<Babbsdrebbler> es gibt ein programm, bei dem du den boot analysieren kannst
<Babbsdrebbler> nur der name is das Prob, der fällt mir nicht ein
<bluehut> hallo
<_pingu> Babbsdrebbler: ich brauch erstmal was zum analysieren für ein tool.
<bluehut> ich habe von einem programm gehört das so ähnlich sein soll wie ubuntu tweak, aber man soll mit dem programm auch etwas über das system lernen. wo welche config files liegen etc. weiss jemand wie dieses prog. heißt?
<Babbsdrebbler> _pingu: google mal nach bootchart
<_pingu> Babbsdrebbler: ich will nicht noch 5 std raten! 
<Babbsdrebbler> ich hab keine glaskugel zur hand
<ring0> ich probiere gerade meinen hp officejet 6500 per hp-setup zu konfigurieren. habe sogar extra die neuste hplip 3.10.9 installiert. allerdings wird das gerät, welches im netzwerk hängt, partout nicht erkannt. die ip hab ich eingestellt, komme auch auf den drucker. einrichten per gnome funktioniert auch einwandfrei. jemand noch ne idee, wie ich hp-setup davon überzeugen kann, dass der drucker da ist?
<_pingu> Ich habe nun in /etc/default/bootlogd BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes gesetzt. Wie bekomme ich eine Rootshell beim Hochfahren des Rechners?
<Babbsdrebbler> wenn du nicht raten willst dann installiere 10.10 und fertig
<_pingu> Babbsdrebbler: oder ich frage erstmal hier.
<_pingu> Ciao
<miracee> moin
<miracee> ist postgresql 9.0 fuer ubuntu noch nicht paketiert oder bin ich nur blind?
<koegs> miracee: packages.ubuntu.com
<koegs> und auf eigene gefahr: es gibt eine ppa
<miracee> was ist ppa?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad/ppa
<dAnjou> koegs: *ein ppa?
<miracee> hmmm mist ... sieht wirklich so aus, als muesste ich selbst kompilieren ... ubuntu scheint pg 9.0 noch nicht zu haben
<joschi> miracee: die vorigen zeilen hast du offenbar nicht gelesen
<koegs> dAnjou: i stand corrected
<miracee> joschi: aemmmm was meinst Du=
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<koegs> das meinte er
<miracee> wenn ich mir das von launchpad ziehen muss, kann ich es auch selbst kompilieren :)
<miracee> ist gleicher aufwand
<joschi> miracee: wenn du das so siehst, ok. objektiv betrachtet stimmt das jedoch nicht
<miracee> joschi: ich wollte jetzt erstmal nur faul sein, weil weihnachten war ... und mal schnell apt-get install machen und mir den rest fuer naechste woche sparen
<koegs> dafür ist das ppa...
<miracee> aber dann kann ich den rechner auch gleich fuer naechste woche einrichten und alles an postgres was ich brauche saugen und einrichten
<koegs> sei nicht ganz so faul und schau wie PPAs funktionieren
<miracee> koegs: ich mach postgres doch eh kaputt
<miracee> koegs: und ich brauch ja eigentlich auch alle versionen nicht nur die eine
<koegs> dann ist halt nix mit faul
<koegs> pakete runterladen und installieren ist jetzt echt kein ding...
<joschi> miracee: definiere "alle" versionen
<miracee> joschi: alle, die die kunden noch einsetzen
<miracee> joschi: ob ich mir 7er noch mal antun muss, weiss ich noch nicht
<miracee> joschi: von 7.4 - 9
<miracee> joschi: was dachtest du denn, was alle versionen heisst?
<joschi> miracee: 8.3, 8.4 und 9.0 gleichzeitig waere kein problem mit deb packages und dem aktuellen LTS release, aber wenn du aeltere versionen und auch micro-versions der gleichen minor oder major version von postgresql nutzen willst/musst (bspw. 8.4.4, 8.4.5 und 8.4.6), wirst du nicht darum herumkommen, postgresql aus den quellen zu bauen
<miracee> joschi: genau das liebe ich ja an debian/ubuntu ... das du die gaengigen mal eben mit apt-get installieren kannst
<blueberry> kann man eigentlich bilder, die man mithilfe von tux paint gemalt  hat  im persönlichen ordner speichern ???
<joschi> miracee: "alle" versionen kann alle versionen  heissen oder die aktuelle version der noch unterstuetzten releases
<blueberry> wenn ja, wie ???
<miracee> blueberry: ich kenn tux paint leider nicht
<miracee> blueberry: aber screenshots sollten immer funktionieren :)
<blueberry> :)
<blueberry> okay danke.
<miracee> blueberry: gibt es da nicht file -> save oder sowas
<Fuchs> mit tux paint config kann man das Speicherverhalten aendern
<blueberry> miracee: nein des ist so ein kleinkindermalprogramm man kann die des nur in einen ordner spechern der in der tux  paint enthalten ist.
<srtu> ich hab ne CF Card die ich gerne mit dd komplett platt machen möchte, also auch den Bootloader, reicht da dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc ?
<Fuchs> srtu: ja
<srtu> ok
<Fuchs> bootsektor sind die ersten n bytes, i.d.R. 512, wobei ich nicht weiss, wie das bei CF gehandhabt wird
<srtu> ok danke fuchs
<miracee> blueberry: japp, ich hab das so dunkel in erinnerung, was tux paint war ... aber, wenn er es in einem ordner speichert, sollte man die bilder kopieren koennen
<srtu> jetzt versteh ich nur net warum der befehl schon abgearbeitet ist
<miracee> blueberry: aber wie fuchs sagte, du kannst in der konfiguration das speicherverhaltne aendern
<srtu> das hat ja noch netmal 2 sec gedauert....
<miracee> srtu: willkommen im 21. jahrhundert :)
<miracee> moderne hardware ist schnell :)
<blueberry> okay.danke :)
<miracee> hmmmm
<miracee> warum will mein ubuntu schon wieder einen reboot von mir *grml*
<srtu> ah ne hatte den befehl falsch abgesetzt
<srtu> jetzt hats n moment länger gedauert, allerdings hat der hiermit aufgehört
<srtu> dd: writing '/dev/hdc': No space left on device
<srtu> 250881+0 records in
<srtu> 250880+0 records out
<srtu> ist ne 128MB CF Card
<streifi> kann man bei einer englischen pidgin-installation einen anderen zeichensatz einstellen? die umlaute werden nicht korrekt dargestellt.
<dAnjou> streifi: deine oder die von dem anderen oder welche?
<koegs> srtu: die meldung ist schon ok
<dAnjou> wenn das nur in chats auftritt, kann man das evtl. je nach protokoll für ein konto einstellen
<koegs> der hat einfach bis das device voll ist nullen drauf geschrieben
<miracee> wer bestimmt eigentlich die fingererkennung vom touchpad ... ist das kernel oder hardware?
<dAnjou> "fingererkennung"?
<miracee> mein handballen wird immer als finger erkannt und dann passieren komische sachen
<miracee> jaja, ich weiss, touchpad ausschalten hilft
<miracee> aber ich frag mich grad, ob das im kernel oder auf der hardware verankert ist, was ein finger ist
<streifi> test öüä
<streifi> dAnjou: von anderen.
<miracee> *hust* im irc sollte kein utf8 verwendet werden ... sagt irgendeine RFC :)
<dAnjou> streifi: dann müssen höchstwahrscheinlich die ihren zeichensatz ändern
<miracee> streifi: was ist denn dein problem? vielleicht kann ich helfen
<miracee> wenn ich eh grad schonmal hier bin
<streifi> miracee: mein ubuntu (eigentlich mint) ist englisch, reinkommende nachrichten mit umlauten werden verkorkst dargestellt.
<dAnjou> miracee: äh, du kannst dir vorstellen, was manche menschen für wurstfinger haben?
<miracee> streifi: welche locale?
<dAnjou> miracee: da ist es ganz und gar nicht sinnvoll, zu unterscheiden
<ppq> miracee: utf-8 ist hier standard. :)
<miracee> dAnjou: japp ... ich hab halt genau das gegenteil ... eher kinderhaende ... und daher sind touchpads fuer mich immer ein graus ... das scrollt und blink ueberall
<miracee> ppq: wenn gui genutzt wird
<dAnjou> eben und dein handballen ist mancherleuts mittelfinger
<miracee> ppq: ausserdem sagt ja keiner, dass da nicht was anderes eingestellt ist
<miracee> dAnjou: genau ... und genau das ist das problem
<streifi> miracee: us
<dAnjou> da hilft wirklich nur ausschalten
<miracee> streifi: us_US.utf8?
<miracee> dAnjou: japp ausschalten ... und in der bahn hab ich dann immer das  theater, dass ich eine maus brauche
<miracee> dAnjou: ausschalten und externe maus geht natuerlich ... ich persoenlich find es nur etwas bloed ... :)
<ppq> miracee: man kann auch das touchpad deaktivieren, während man tippt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-ein-und-ausschalten
<dAnjou> miracee: hast du keine taste/hardwareschalter dafür? musst ja nich gleich das modul blacklisten
<miracee> streifi: mach mal locale und sag mir, was da genau bie LANG steht ... und dann locale -a ... und sag mir ob da eine moeglichkeit mit .utf8 gibt
<streifi> miracee: es ist utf8.
<bekks> us_US.utf8 gibt es nicht.
<streifi> en
<bekks> "en" was? :)
<streifi> en_US.utf8
<hudo> ;)
<miracee> bekks: das heisst en_US bzw. en_GB ... aber streifi wusste, was ich miene
<miracee> streifi: ok, das ist schonmal gut
<miracee> streifi: und wo genau willst du jetzt umlaute lesen koennen?
<miracee> streifi: sitzt da eine datenbank hinter?
<miracee> ppq: wow, syndaemon kannte ich noch nicht
<streifi> öhm...sonderlich genau kenne ich pidgin jetzt nicht gerade.
<miracee> streifi: ach pidgin
<miracee> streifi: warte mal, das muss ich mal eben starten 
<miracee> streifi: musst du zwangsweise pidgin benutzen?
<miracee> weil du z.b. bei oracle arbeitest oder so
<ppq> :o
<streifi> das nicht, die irssi-instanzen im terminator sind auf dauer nicht sonderlich komfortabel. *hüstel*
<miracee> streifi: ich nehm immer xchat wenn ich mal was buntes haben moechte und nicht nur irssi
<bekks> Mein irssi ist auch bunt.
<miracee> streifi: meine pidgin erfahrung ist, es ist irgendwie grueselig
<miracee> bekks: meins ist weiss auf schwarz
<bekks> Meins nicht.
<miracee> bzw. lightyellow auf schwarz
<ppq> wenn nur die umlaute von anderen nicht richtig dargestellt werden, liegt das auch an den einstellungen des anderen
<miracee> ppq: japp zum einen
<streifi> miracee: vorhin musste ich schon feststellen, dass es scheinbar meine interne ip nach außen angezeigt hat. o.0 das ist gruselig.
<miracee> muss aber nicht
<miracee> streifi: das macht irssi auch
<bekks> streifi: Ja und? Du sitzt hinter einem NAT Gateway - mit der internen IP kann sowieso niemand was anfangen.
<ppq> streifi: das ist kein problem, niemand kann mit deiner lan-ip etwas anfangen, wenn du nat hast
<miracee> streifi: und das ist nicht der client, sondern das irc protokoll, was das macht
<streifi> bekks: und die außen-ip lässt sich nicht feststellen?
<ppq> streifi: das geht, indem du in den pidgin-einstellungen als stunserver stunserver.org einstellst
<dAnjou> streifi: klar kennen wir deine "außen"-ip
<bekks> streifi: Doch klar - aber das spielt keinerlei Rolle, welche IP dein Programm da benutzt.
<ppq> (wie es auch vorgeschlagen ist)
<miracee> streifi: aber as mit den umlauten .... kann sein, dass der andere windows nutzt oder so
<miracee> streifi: und pidgin scheint sich nicht wirklich um encoding bislang gekuemmert zu haben
<miracee> streifi: also ich seh da nichts, was man einstellen kann, ich find auch zu dem thema nichts in der doku
<bekks> pidgin kann sowas auch nicht :)
<bekks> Vor allem nimmt man sowas nicht, um ins IRC zu gehen :)
<dAnjou> bekks: warum sollte man nicht?
<miracee> bekks: ich erzaehlte vorhin schon von den komischen vorstellungen meiner alten firma
<dAnjou> egal .. ot
<dAnjou> und bei ICQ lässt sich der zeichensatz in pidgin einstellen
<miracee> dAnjou: soweit ich weiss, gibt es da viel bessere tools die diverse protokolle unterstuetzen
<rumsky> wie krieg ich conky auf den primären bildschirum ?
<sash_> miracee: noe. ein multimessenger ist vergleichsweise bloed fuer irc
<koegs> indem du es startest?
<bekks> In dem du es konfigurierst, wo es starten soll (Koordinaten und so).
<bekks> miracee: Ein IM hat mit IRC nichts zu tun.
<miracee> sash_: ich hab das nie getestet ... ich bin ja sturr und nutz nur irc
<miracee> bekks: soweit ich weiss, kann selbst irssi ausser irc noch icq
<bekks> miracee: Dann weisst du etwas falsches.
<dAnjou> client wars evtl. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> miracee: Ohne zusätzliche Plugins geht da nichts ausser IRC.
<miracee> aber mal zurueck zum thema
<miracee> wenn sich beim irc das encoding nicht einstellen laesst .... hmm bzw. kein utf8 einstellen laesst
<miracee> dann koennnte es an dieser RFC liegen
<bekks> Dann nimmt man irssi, und hat keine PRobleme damit.
<bekks> Ergo: liegts am Programm oder am User.
<miracee> bekks: das war aber nicht die urpsrungsfrage
<streifi> so, bin gleich wieder da.
<miracee> bekks: und ich hab ja schon geraten, was anderes als pidgin zu nehmen
<miracee> streifi: ich bin jetzt auch weiter ... ich hab was in der doku gefunden
<miracee> streifi: pidgin erwartet, dass alles in utf8 eingegeben wird
<streifi> miracee: schön...hab zwar seit einigen wochen einen 10.04 64bit server laufen, aber muss mich dann hier mit anfängerfragen blamieren. *g*
<miracee> streifi: heisst, wenn du es nicht lesen kannst, dann liegt das nicht an dir, sondern an dem andern
<tm> streifi: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#Whydoestextdisplayincorrectly
<miracee> streifi: hehe, die oberdaufrage hab ich vorhin gestellt
<shetlandpony> tm's url: http://tinyurl.com/p4j67b |        Protocol Specific Questions –       Pidgin – Trac     
<tm> ,spracheinstellungen? streifi 
<shetlandpony> streifi, Spracheinstellungen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<miracee> streifi: und dazu gibt es keine dummen fragen, sondern nur dumme antworten
<bekks> streifi: Und nur weil man einen wie auch immer Server laufen hat, gibt einem das hier auch keinerlei Pluspunkte ;)
<miracee> streifi: und glaube mir, encoding fragen ... das mit dem encoding verstehen viele nicht
<miracee> streifi: besonders nicht amis ... da erklaerst du 3h und dann sagt der ami, aber es ist doch alles gleich fuer englisch
<streifi> miracee: angesichts dessen, dass man zwischen win, mac und linux nichtmal .txt vernünftig austauschen kann, wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr.
<bekks> Kann man - problemlos sogar. :)
<sonotos> streifi: kann man nicht? 
<miracee> streifi: das leben war einfacher, als computer nur grossbuchstaben von A-Z konnten :P
<miracee> sonotos: dos2unix
<streifi> unterschiedliche zeilenumbrüche.
<miracee> nicht nur das
<miracee> mac umlaute sind auch gruselig
<streifi> neuere gedit-versionen haben irgendwo einen wahldialog.
<apollo13> kann ich physical volumnes von nem lvm ohne probleme verkleinern (im prinzip volume group + physical volume)
<sonotos> na ja, die zeilenumbrüche sind klar, aber ein vernünftiger editor abstrahiert das weg und der rest ist der allgemeine encoding horror
<bekks> apollo13: Verkleinern ja, ohne Probleme nein.
<sonotos> utf-8 ftw
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<miracee> sonotos: hehe, encoding ist kein horror
<apollo13> bekks: enlighten me; die summe der größe der lvs ist kleiner als das auf was ich verkleinern will
<sonotos> miracee: ein format für sich aleine nicht, hrhr
<sonotos> ok leicht ot
<bekks> apollo13: Ja, dann leg halt los :) Du brauchst a) ein Backup und hast im Fehlerfall b) nur genau einen Versuch :)
<streifi> danke für den hinweis auf stun server, wer auch immer das vorhin war.
<apollo13> bekks: ne, aber jetzt ehrlich, das einzige problem wird sein, dass ich lvm mitteil, dass er meine aktuellen lvs an den anfang der pvs schieben soll, dann kann ich ohne sorgen verkleinern
<apollo13> würd ich halt mal ganz naiv denken )
<bekks> apollo13: Das kann man LVM gar nicht so mitteilen ;)
<bekks> apollo13: Oder wie hast Du Dir das vorgestellt?
<joschi> apollo13: LVM hat damit vermutlich keinerlei problem. das dateisystem auf deinen logical volumes vermutlich schon eher
<apollo13> bekks: hmm, ich weiß, dass ich lvm sagen kann, dass er lva auf pvx schieben soll, im notfall steck ich ne externe platte an, hau die in die vg und move alles dorthin und verkleiner und move zurück
<apollo13> joschi: die sollen gleich bleiben
<bekks> apollo13: Hast Du Backups? :)
<apollo13> bekks: nein
<apollo13> ist hier aber auch egal…
<bekks> Dann würde ich das lassen.
<bekks> :P
<apollo13> komm das brauchst mir nicht erklären, wärs wichtig hätt ich backups^^
<bekks> Wenns nicht wichtig ist, mach das LVM platt, bau es neu, und gut.
<apollo13> dann lernt man ja nix bei…
<sash_> apollo13: du hast ein pv mit einer vg drin, und die lvs da drin sind groesser als das pv?
<apollo13> sash_: nein, ich hab eine pv mit einer vg, die lvs sind ca 50% der pv, jetzt möcht ich pv und vg auf 75% verkleinern
<apollo13> (nummern frei erfunden^^)
<sash_> dann erst die vg verkleinern, dann das pv
<apollo13> klingt eigentlich logisch
<sash_> es gibt vgreduce und pvreduceafaik. also go for it
<apollo13> jaja, les schon :)
<sash_> offline beides natuerlich
<apollo13> gna, rescue cd hol
<bekks> Wie soll das auch Offline gehen? :)
<bekks> s/Off/On/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Wie soll das auch Online gehen? :)
<sash_> und dateisystem-gedoense haste damit eh nicht. dateisystem ist nur in den lvs
<apollo13> bekks: nunja der muss ja nur im hintergrund nen paar sektoren umschreiben^^
<sash_> bekks: deswegen schrieb ich "natuerlich"
<bekks> apollo13: Wieso das? Ein LVM kennt keine Sektoren :)
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> hmm vgreduce lässt mich nur pv entfernen
<apollo13> ich denk ich machs online
<apollo13> 2. pv alles dorthin moven, lvm entfernen und neumachen und wieder zurück
<sash_> ich denk "dabei lernt man nix"?
<apollo13> sash_: agreed, ist aber die einzige option die ich hab, und es geht online^^
<bekks> Du machst es viel zu umständlich.
<bekks> PV hinzufügen, LV moven, altes PV rausnehmen, mit neuer Größe wieder reinnehmen, und LV wieder moven.
<apollo13> ja das mach ich ja grad
<bekks> Nee, du erzählst was von LVM entfernen.
<apollo13> s/lvm/pv/
<shetlandpony> apollo13, can't find 'lvm' in your last line, sorry
<splashote> hi, gibts nen weg von vielen (hunderten) fotos den zeitstempel aus den metadaten zu löschen bzw. auf eine best. zeit zu setzen?
<apollo13> man exiv2
<splashote> apollo13: danke! das sieht gut aus. ich kapier noch nicht wie ich es anwende. was muss ich angeben wenn ich den timestamp einfach löschen will?
<dAnjou> splashote: deswegen hat er dir auch den weg zur manpage gezeigt
<splashote> danke, dAnjou, die habe ich die letzten 10 minuten gelesen. komme nur noch nicht mit den genauen befehlen klar
<splashote> grundsätzlich: kann ich eine aktion denn auf alle dateien innerhalb eines ordners anwenden lassen? müsste ja "globale" lösungen dafür geben, oder?
<dAnjou> globbing
<sash_> oder schleifen
<splashote> dAnjou: ok, magst du mir nen bsp geben?
<dAnjou> splashote: googlen kannste? http://www.simonbrenner.org/Special_Blog?cmd=post&id=6
<dAnjou> splashote: vorher testen, schlag ich vor
<splashote> danke, dAnjou. ich muss diese geschichte einmalig machen. lerneffekt ist gleich null wenn ich mich da jetzt reinfuchse, daher hatte ich gehofft nen beispiel zu kriegen. es soll ja einfach auf alle dateien innerhalb eines verzeichnisses angewandt werden. 
<splashote> ich habe jetzt nen prog für windows gefunden. werde dem heute den vorrang geben. danke für eure mühen!
<sash_> splashote: lerneffekt ist selten gleich 0 in der shell. und arbeiten mit mehreren dateien gehoert zu grundlagen
<koegs> der lerneffekt ist unendlich höher, wenn man selber schaut
<koegs> hab ich gehört!
<splashote> sash_ ja, das stimmt natürlich. bin gerade aber physisch nicht in der lage da wähle ich lieber den weg des geringeren widerstandes
<jokrebel> hi
<sash_> physisch?
<dAnjou> physisch?
<ich> Hey leute
<ich> Habe mir gerade kubuntu aufgespielt und merke, dass es ein problem gibt mit SSL. über Quasselirc kann ich auf keinen Server mit SSL verbinden, fehler: Verbindungsfehler: Im Ablauf des SSL-Protokolls ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<jokrebel> ich: schau mal im /topic
<ich> SSL und clientlogin deaktivieren?
<apollo13> jokrebel: also selbst ich versteh da den hinweis auf topic nicht :þ
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ließ du mal die frage
<dAnjou> *lies
<ich> ja, das ist mir klar was ein topic ist.. aber was bedeutet SSL und clientlogin deaktivieren? warum deaktivieren, ich möchte es doch nutzen?
<dAnjou> ich: NICHT dein fehler
<apollo13> ich: du hast auch das richtige port für die ssl conenction eingestellt?
<apollo13> und probiers mal mit tls statt ssl
<dAnjou> ich: das im topic ist nicht zutreffend für dich, weil IRC != ICQ
<ich> okay, icq nutze ich eh nur mit OTR
<apollo13> das hat damit auch nix zun tun^^
<dAnjou> du hast leute, die via otr über icq kommunizieren und hast die noch nich zu jabber überredet? das' ma strange
<jokrebel> oh - sorry, man sollte sich nicht einmischen wenn man durch anderes abgelenkt ist und nur Zeit zum überfliegen hat.
<ich> ach, jabber ist was "neues" da müsste sich jeder einfinden usw.. das ist denen zuviel :P
<raykid> Hallo, kurze frage: Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, grub2 dazu zu bringen eine windows partition zu erkennen?
<dAnjou> aber otr geht oder was? erzähl doch nich
<ich> warum sollte otr nicht gehen?
<adnc> hallo, ein bekannter möchte gerne ein wörterbuch schreiben. gibt es eine ubuntu software, die dafür ausgelegt ist?
<raykid> update-grub und update-grub2 habich beide durch, os-prober habich auch, findet aber leider nicht die win partition
<moep2> hallo
<ich> fällt jemandem ne simple lösung ein, unter KDE die fenster ein wenig transparent zu machen?
<Fuchs> ja, gibt Bordmittel dafuer
<serenity> klicke auf das Fenstericon oben links
<serenity> und dann auf Deckkraft
<dAnjou> ich: (das is OT, daher mein letzter satz dazu) für OTR braucht man nen alternativen client -> 1. hürde zu jabber genommen; OTR einzurichten ist ungefähr genauso schwer, wenn nicht schwerer, als ein jabber-account einzurichten, wenn man nicht ohnehin schon einen hat (web.de, gmx, 1&1, gmail)
<PBeck> hi
<Fuchs> kcmshell4 kwincompositing  << 
<Fuchs> da 
<moep2> vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine idee. also ich brauche dringend software aus dem softwarecenter von der uni, ich habe aber nur einen ssh zugang
<dAnjou> adnc: openoffice?
<adnc> dAnjou, wie könnte man das dafür nutzen?
<moep2> und man muss von einem unirechner reingehen sonst gehts net
<adnc> ein wörterbuch mit einem textverarbeitungsprogramm schreiben?
<dAnjou> 2-spaltige tabelle rein, auf jede seite eine sprache
<adnc> hahah
<adnc> dAnjou, danke
<dAnjou> adnc: vllt. definierst du mal "wörterbuch"
<dAnjou> so für wörterbuchattacken, oder was?
<adnc> nein, sowas wie der duden
<dAnjou> adnc: latex ginge auch
<dAnjou> lässt sich schön skripten
<adnc> ein richtiges wörerbuch, aber da man mi den woren ständig arbeiten muß, wäre eine applikation, die das nachschlagen der wörter erlaubt sicher besser
<adnc> s/woren/wörtern/
<shetlandpony> adnc meant: ein richtiges wörerbuch, aber da man mi den wörtern ständig arbeiten muß, wäre eine applikation, die das nachschlagen der wörter erlaubt sicher besser
<serenity> adnc: kannst dir mal Parley ansehen
<adnc> cool
<adnc> danke für den hinweis
<serenity> aber ist ein Qt Tool
<adnc> das macht ja ersmal nichts
<sdx23> es ist ein Vokabeltrainer.
<adnc> mhh
<adnc> ich hatte gehofft, dass es solch eine applikation gibt, die dann auch evtl. in verschiedenen formaten exportieren kann. z.b. wenn man anschließend ein latex dokument machen wll oder ähnliches
<dAnjou> latex is doch für gewöhnlich kein export-format
<sdx23> In der Tat.
<dAnjou> und für so einen speziellen use case gibt's bestimmt kein programm
<dAnjou> würde mich arg wundern
<adnc> sollte auch nur ein beispiel sein. es müß ja nicht direkt als komplettes latex document extrahiert werden. vielleicht nur als tabelle oder ähnliches,
<Guschtel> adnc: schreib das wörterbuch doch einfach in latex?
<adnc> es gab mal ein .po datei editor
<sdx23> Fullack. So häufig passiert's nun wirklich nicht, dass jemand ein Würterbuch schreiben möchte. In Latex umsetzen ist imo am sinnvollsten. Eventuell vorher in Tabellenform und das per Skript umwandeln.
<adnc> für übersetzungen von aus sourcen extrahierten strings
<sdx23> Was mal so gar nichts mit deiner bisherigen Anfrage zu tun hat, aber wenn du meinst.
<adnc> sdx23, zwei felder haben nichts mit der frage zutun?
<adnc> sollte doch nur die gui beschreiben
<adnc> naja
<splashote> hey, ich versuche nach wie vor die metadaten von jpg-dateien zu löschen. habe das jetzt prinzipiell hinbekommen mit jhead. nun muss ich das noch auf alle dateien anwenden können. ich habe mir mal die manpage von glob angeschaut, verstehe das aber nicht so recht. ich habe bisher "jhead -de test.JPG" durchgeführt, wodurch muss ich nun "test.JPG" ersetzen um alle dateien einzubeziehen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!
<PBeck> slartibartfast: musst ne for schleife draus machen
<PBeck> @ splashote 
<dadrc> wenn jhead mehrere dateien auf einmal verarbeiten kann, jhead -de *.jpg
<PBeck> oder dann for i in *.jpg; do jhead -de "$i"; done (ungetestet und vielleicht erstmal mit echo oder sonst was ungefährlichem testen)
<splashote> dadrc: Manchmal liegt das gute so nah! vielen dank! ;)
<dadrc> =)
<splashote> PBeck: dir auch vielen Dank, werde mich jetzt mit dieser lösung begnügen
<PBeck> splashote: immer das beste nehmen ;)
<dadrc> wenn du alle metadaten loswerden willst, ist -purejpg übrigens besser
<shawnti> moin
<shawnti> Wie kann ich nen nfs share wieder löschen ? /etc/exports ist der aktuelle eintrag drin, wenn ich jedoch mit showmount --a checke welche vergeben sind, ist noch nen alter eintrag vorhanden
<shawnti> umount sharename brachte keinen erfolg
<shawnti> ".......ist laut „mtab“ nicht eingehängt"
<moep2> ist in den ofizielle n quellen eigentlich noch nen anderer browser ausser ff?
<moep2> also für 10.04
<Frickelpit> moep2: jedemenge
<shawnti> seamonkey webbrowser zb
<dadrc> epiphany-browser
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetanwendungen
<moep2> aber opera net oder?
<moep2> ah thx
<jokrebel> moep2: chromium
<shawnti> chromium = google chrome?
<jokrebel> moep2: ist aber evtl. nicht aus main
<moep2> jo den installier ich grade^^
<jokrebel> shawnti: ja - die Open Source Version
<moep2> oh fail,^^ jetzt hab ich hier irgendson game installiert hrhr
<shawnti> :>
<dadrc> chromium-browser heißt das paket :)
<shawnti> kann mir keiner sagen wie ich den eintrag wegbekomme?
<dadrc> shawnti: den NFS-Server mal neugestartet bzw die Config neu gelesen?
<shawnti> jo mit sudo exportfs -a
<shawnti> der eintrag ist aber immer noch da
<dadrc> mach mal -ra
<shawnti> done, immer noch da
<dadrc> schade, war gerade nur so eine Idee
<dadrc> hmm, moment
<dadrc> du siehst auf dem client noch den alten share?
<dadrc> wenn ja, solltest du das problem eher bei nfsd suchen
<shawnti> jo sehe ich noch
<shawnti> was rede ich....
<shawnti> nicht auf dem client
<shawnti> auf dem server
<shawnti> wenn ich showmount --a eingebe
<drivin> Hi. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus Windoof per Chroot auf eine Ubuntu Installation, ohne den Umweg durch eine VM, zuzugreifen?
<dadrc> drivin: Windows kann kein chroot.
<Fuchs> ,windoof? drivin 
<shetlandpony> drivin, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Fuchs> nimm ein Livesystem. Selbst mit den Unix Tools fuer Windows geht das nicht ohne kompletten Murks
<shawnti> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/9DBGyVHs
<shawnti> Record2 sollte nicht mehr dan sein
<shawnti> -n
<dadrc> joa, sollte nicht... aber bin ich überfragt, sorry.
<greengecko> hallo ich hab mal wieder ne frage
<shawnti> schiess los
<shawnti> ,frage
<greengecko> ja wird kurz dauern
<greengecko> is ne lange frage
<shawnti> formulier sie kurz und bündig ;)
<greengecko> also. ich will mirn dualboot machen mit windows und muss dazu ja noma erst win und dann ubu neuinstallieren. aber ich hab mir jetzt folgendes gedacht: es gibt doch bei win so backup-tools, die eine iso erstellen von deinem system, also ne installationsdatei dafür. gibts sowas für ubu auch und zwar als freeware?
<shawnti> hmm, ja
<shawnti> du kannst ne festplatte mit DD klonen
<Frickelpit> ,backup? greengecko
<shetlandpony> greengecko, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<greengecko> danke
<greengecko> dann weiterführende frage:
<shawnti> gegenfrage, wieso nen backup machen ?
<jokrebel> greengecko: hast Du jetzt _nur_ Ubuntu drauf?
<greengecko> ja
<shawnti> vorallem bei dual- bzw multiboot system kann das heikel werden
<greengecko> shawnti: verstehste gleich
<greengecko> also ich hab mir folgendes gedacht:
<Frickelpit> ^win installieren, grub neu installieren fertig
<jokrebel> greengecko: man kann doch auch WIN als 2tes Installieren. Musst halt dann den Bootloader nochmal installieren, anschließend.
<greengecko> ich knall sone "backupiso" aufn usbstick, installier win, ubu is weg, ich boot von usbstick, installier das "backup" wieder drauf. geht das so und passiert windows nix dabei und läuft ubuntu dann auch richtig?
<greengecko> achso wusste ich garnet
<greengecko> und wie installier ich dann den bootloader nochmal?
<greengecko> gibts da ne iso für?
<jokrebel> greengecko: mit LIveCD booten und GRUB reparieren.
<ppq> ,grub_2? greengecko
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber grub_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<greengecko> aber halt windows formatiert doch bei der installation oder nicht?
<ppq> ,grub2? greengecko
<shetlandpony> greengecko: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> greengecko: dort unter "reperatur" mal gucken
<greengecko> danke
<ppq> *reparatur
<greengecko> hm..aber was is mit der oberen sache? win formatiert beim installieren doch dachte ich immer :s
<greengecko> wenn das formatiert is das ubuntu ja wieder wech
<jokrebel> greengecko: naja - N Backup sollte man haben und auch wissen welche Partition was ist / wofür Platz hat.
<greengecko> in dem falle kommt meine obige idee in frage
<greengecko> >	ich knall sone "backupiso" aufn usbstick, installier win, ubu is weg, ich boot von usbstick, installier das "backup" wieder drauf. geht das so und passiert windows nix dabei und läuft ubuntu dann auch richtig?
<greengecko> geht das?
<jokrebel> greengecko: mit ner LiveCD booten - mit GParted eine Partition für WIN schaffen. Anschließend Windows dort rein installieren.
<greengecko> also win erkennt dann die meinetwegen ntfs-partition und lässt sich da reininst ohne rumzumucken wegen hey formatiernmer mal?
<shawnti> greengecko: soll die kiste auch crypted werden ?
<greengecko> du meinst verschlüsselt?
<shawnti> greengecko: richtig
<greengecko> nein sowas brauch ich net
 * jokrebel verspricht das lieber nicht, da selbst noch auf XP-Stand.
<greengecko> würd mir nur wehtun, das ubu neuninstallieren und einrichten zu müssen, hat ewig gedauert das so wunderschön an meine bedürfnisse anzupassen
<greengecko> jokrebel: ich will ja xp installieren ;) da reicht dein xp-stand also aus
<diddy> Hi. Gibt es hier Profis?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> ,mf? diddy
<shetlandpony> diddy: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<greengecko> aber wegen dem windows ob das formatiert und ob das sich nich einfach in die partition inst lässt, wenn es eine (zb ntfs oder fat32) erkennt, da kann ich auch noch wen fragen, der sich mehr mit windows auskennt
<diddy> Ich habe folgendes Problem und Panik: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/linux-kernel-ist-weg-hilfe/#post-2725698
<diddy> Der Post ist von mir.
<ppq> greengecko: du musst bei der installation einfach sehr vorsichtig sein, welche partition du auswählst. dann sollte alles gut gehen. 
<greengecko> aber wir nehmen an, dass das windows sich in die part inst lässt ohne zu formatieren: einfach mit gparted ne ntfspartition abknapsen vom dateisystem für windows, dann windows installieren, dann grub fixen mit ubuntu-livecd und dann happy dualboot geschafft?
<greengecko> ppq: win kann eh nix mit linuxpartitionen anfangen, das erkennt netmal, dass das überhaupt ne partition is soweit ich weiß. von daher sollte es dann eh nur die ntfs-part erkennen.
<ppq> greengecko: du kannst auch einfach nur etwas freien platz schaffen und dann im win xp installer eine partition erstellen
<ppq> das schaffst du schon :) am wichtigsten sind wirklich vollständige backups.
<greengecko> ne ich machs lieber gleich mit gparted, weil, wenn ich mit win ne partition erstellen will, dann muss ich formatieren, soviel weiß ich. und dabei würde mein geliebtes ubuntu verloren gehen ;)
<jokrebel> greengecko: Ums Formatieren kommst Du so oder so nicht rum. Es kommt halt darauf an nicht die Ubuntu-Partition formatieren zu lassen.
<greengecko> ok, dann mach ich schonmal nen backup vorsichtshalber. also kann ich mit "DD" eine iso erstellen, die alle systemdaten enthält, so dass ich wenn ich die iso wieder installier, wenn da was schiefgeht mit win, mein jetziges ubuntu wieder da is?
<jokrebel> greengecko: Wenn kein aureichender freier Platz auf der HD vorhanden ist musst Du auch warscheinlich Partitionen verscheiben/verkleinern.
<diddy> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<greengecko> wie meinen :s
<greengecko> kein ausreichender platz = kein freier speicherplatz mehr oder wie?
<greengecko> also voll is die garantiert net, von 250 gb gradmal 9.4 belegt und das mit win xp inner vm, die vm würd ja dann eh wegkommen
<KojiroAK> greengecko: Das Image hätte hätte die gleiche Grösse wie die Partition.
<jokrebel> greengecko: meinte damit eher kein freier ausreichender Platz für die "neue" Win-Partition. Ich glaube Du willst darüber erst mal noch mehr lesen.
<greengecko> hm...man das wird ja mordsaufwendig hab ich das gefühl :/
<sash_> quatsch
<jokrebel> .oO( vor allem auch "Zeitlich" aufwändig! )
<KojiroAK> greengecko: Am besten auf eine externe Festplatte die grösser oder gleichgross wie die Partition ist.
<greengecko> hab keine externe
<greengecko> hab nurn 8 gb usbstick zur verfügung xD
<greengecko> ok dann mach ichs so
<greengecko> ich hol alle wichtigen daten aufn usb-stick, da reichen die 8 gb locker aus, dann versuch ich das mit gparted die partition abknapsen und win installieren, grub fixen und wenn was schiefgeht muss ich halt doch neuinstallieren :(
<shawnti> greengecko: viel erfolg
<greengecko> danke.
<greengecko> man ich bete um glück
<greengecko> aber ich werde euch da evtl. eh nochmal genaueres zu fragen zu den einzelnen schritten dann
<greengecko> erstmal sicher ich schonmal wichtige daten
<jokrebel> greengecko: geht schon! (wenn das wichtige gesichert ist ;-)
<greengecko> ja aber wär halt schon ärgerlich, weil ich kann nur relativ wenig sichern
<hudo> ich lese gerade schaurige Berichte über Brother MFC-7820N. Hat jemand einschlägige Erfahrung mit der Installation (unter maverick)
<greengecko> was ist denn brother mfc-7820n
<greengecko> nen notebook?
<shawnti> drucker wahrscheinlich
<greengecko> ahso
<greengecko> ja brother kenn ich nur als druckerhersteller
<LupusE> hi
<hudo> das so ein All-in-one Geraet
<shawnti> lo
<greengecko> aha
<shawnti> mag mir niemand bei meinem nfs problem helfen ? ;)
<shawnti> ppq is leider busy
<bekks> shawnti: ppq ist nicht der einzige supporter hier.
<greengecko> nfs=?
<hudo> shawnti, ich habe aehnliches problem mit samba gehabt und die Dateien fuer die Winndows-Freigaben befinden sich unter /var/lib/samba/usershares
<shawnti> bekks: Schon klar 
<bekks> shawnti: du darfst nfs neustarten, oder exports -a benutzen.
<shawnti> bekks: alles schon getan
<hudo> shawnti, darauf gekommen bin ich indem ich die /var/log nach samba durchsucht habe. Kannst ja mal die logs nach nfs durchsuchen vielleicht gibts da einen Hinweis, wo es weitergeht
<shawnti> bekks: eintrag bleibt bestehen
<bekks> shawnti: Wann?
<shawnti> bekks: wie wann ?
<shawnti> hudo: danke, aber denke mal das ist es nicht
<bekks> shawnti: Ich habe Dir zwei Tips gegeben, du sagst "eintrag bleibt bestehen" - Nach welchem der beiden Tips?
<shawnti> bekks: beide?
<shawnti> bekks: auch den diennst runterfahren und mit nicht existierendet exports brachte kein ergebnis
<shawnti> bekks: sowohl eine leere exports erstellen und nur den gewünschten eintrag adden, brachte keinen erfolg
<shawnti> bekks: es sind beide einträge noch da
<shawnti> siehe hier
<shawnti> http://pastebin.com/9DBGyVHs
<bekks> Wie stoppst und startest Du den ganzen Kram denn?
<shawnti> "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart"
<shawnti> "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop"
<shawnti> oder auch reloaden des file brachte eindeutig nichts
<KaioShin> hallo
<shawnti> sudo exportfs -a und sudo exportfs -ra | brachten auch nichts
<bekks> benutz mal stop und start - und stoppen/starte auch den RPC und portmapper daemon.
<shawnti> stop und start habe ich selbstverständlich auch schon benutzt, bzw es damit versucht
<KaioShin> Ich versuche grade Ubtuntu Server mit einem USB Stick zu installieren. Bekomme bei der Installation dann immer fehler das er kein CD ROM erkennt
<shawnti> wie mache ich das mit dem rpc und portmammer deamon?
<shawnti> mapper
<bekks> GEnau so wie mit anderen daemons.
<KaioShin> im Wiki steht was von Help beim installer auswählen und F6 drücken, aber er läuft  immer stur durhc bis zur keyboard layout auswahl
<shawnti> und die heissen wie genau?
<shawnti> RPC und portmapper?
<shawnti> case sensitive?
<bekks> ls -lha /etc/init.d/
<greengecko> he mir fällt grad ma was ein. kann ich das homeverzeichnis aufn usb-stick packen und gegebenenfalls nach ner neuinstallation wieder in /home schieben? weil dann wären ja zumindest meine persönlichen einstellungen wieder da
<shawnti> gibt nen schickes tutorial zu dem homedir, evtl kennt bekks den link ja
<shawnti> ansonsten auf der webpage mal nachschauen :)
<greengecko> ja nein erstmal will ich nur wissen ob das überhaupt geht
<LupusE> greengecko: achte drauf, dass der stick entsprechend formatiert ist (fat kennt keine bereichtigungen).
<greengecko> dann kann ich das homeverzeichnis speichern und das tutorial brauch ich dann nur machen falls überhaupt was schief geht
<shawnti> hab ich doch schon implizit gesagt
<greengecko> lupus: wieso das?
<LupusE> greengecko: am besten du packst es in ein tar archive, welches die rechte erhaelt.
<LupusE> greengecko: warum wohl? vielleicht damit die dareirechte erhalten bleiben? macht sinn, oder?
<greengecko> naja die kann ich notfalls danach auch neugeben schnell ma ins terminal. oder nimmt ubuntu die sons garnet an?
<bekks> Nein, kannst Du nicht.
<hudo> lol
<bekks> vfat kennt keine Rechte.
<bekks> Nur weil du es willst, geht das trotzdem nicht.
<hudo> greengecko, viel spass beim Rechte vergeben
<greengecko> ok dann pack ichs eben in ein tararchiv :)
<LupusE> KaioShin: warum willst du ein serversystem auf flash? macht wenig sinn. unabhaengig davon solltest du dazu ein alternate oder besser netinstall image nutzen.
<greengecko> davor natürlich erstmal irgendwie kopieren
<bekks> greengecko: Wieso kopieren?
<greengecko> kann ich mir das homeverzeichnis aufn desktop kopieren und dann die kopie archivieren?
<LupusE> greengecko: dazu willst du VORHER 'man tar' lesen, in dme z.b. -p steht.
<bekks> greengecko: man tar lesen reicht.
<KaioShin> LupusE: nur das installationsmedium ist USB, das OS kommt dann auf HDDs
<bekks> greengecko: Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn, was Du da tust.
<shawnti> bekks: muss wohl blind sein, sehe die beiden dienste da nichtr
<KaioShin> ich hab nur kein CD ROM laufwerk an dem server
<bekks> shawnti: Das wiederum kann ich nicht ändern ;)
<greengecko> bekks: kann schon sein bin ja anfänger ich frag ja weil ich nich sicher bin wies geht :)
<bekks> KaioShin: Macht ja nichts - gehört das System trotzdem nicht auf einen USB Stick.
<LupusE> KaioShin: dann wiederum solltest du das image richtig erzeugen. z.b. mit unetbootin oder dem usb-stick-maker (k.a. wie der heisst ab maverick).
<bekks> *deswegen
<shawnti> bekks: naja du kannst mir nen tritt in die richtung geben, oder auch einfach sagen wie die beiden genau heissen =)
<KaioShin> ich habe  unetbootin benutzt
<bekks> shawnti: wie könnte "portmap" wohl heissten? :P
<shawnti> bekks: ich befragr mal fix meine glaskugel. momentchen =)
<bekks> shawnti: Du kannst ja auch mal google fragen </hint> :)
<KaioShin> den usb-stick-maker kann ich wohl mal testen
<LupusE> KaioShin: sicher auch mit einem offiziellen image?
<KaioShin> ja, 10.04 LTS Ubuntu Server
<KaioShin> im wiki steht auhc was dazu
<KaioShin> nur die Schritte um es zu beheben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen
<shawnti> bekks: "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an......."
<shawnti> das kommt bei: sudo /etc/init.d/portmap stop
<Frickelpit> lies mal weiter
<Frickelpit> da steht bestimmt 'sudo service portmap stop'
<greengecko> he sagtmal muss ich wenn ich zb txt-files sichern will die auch in nen tararvhic packen?
<greengecko> archiv*
<greengecko> (also aufn stick)
<greengecko> ach ich pack einfach alles was ich sichern will in einen ordner und archivier den das is das leichteste :)
<Fuchs> mneisen_konversa: koenntest Du das sein lassen? Danke. 
<mneisen_konversa> Fuchs: Hast Du gemerkt, dass es ein Problem gibt? Ja? Schön, ich löse es gerade.
<Fuchs> Das naechste mal lieber draussen. Aber gut, wenn Du das in den Griff bekommst. 
<mneisen> Fuchs: Gegen draußen ist nichts einzuwenden, da hast Du ganz Recht. Merke ich mir für's nächste Mal.
<shawnti> rpc = portmapper? oder sind das zwei unterschiedliche dinge?
<bekks> shawnti: Soll ich den Rest erraten, oder Dir vorlesen? :)
<shawnti> bekks: wenn dem so ist, dann half dies auch nicht
<shawnti> naja wenn ich danach "google" finde ich threads wo beide "worte" in einem zug genannt werden
<shawnti> kann ich nun davon ausgehen dass das ein und das selbe ist?
<shawnti> bekks: "und stoppen/starte auch den RPC und portmapper daemon" gehe davon aus, dass es 2 dinge sind. wie stoppe ich den RPC ?
<shawnti> "sudo service RPC stop" funkt nicht
<shawnti> ...
<KaioShin> ich lade mal das alternative ISO und probiere das
<eonfar> hallo
<eonfar> wie kann ich denn thunderbird mit adressbuch und mails backupen, um das backup später auch wieder unter windows wiederherstellen zu können?
<shawnti> eonfar: einfach den ordner speichern
<greengecko> wie kann ichn backup von meinem evolution machen?
<dadrc> eonfar: ~/.thunderbird/Profiles enthält dein Profil
<eonfar> shawnti: wo find ich denn den ordner?
<eonfar> ok
<shawnti> ok = gefunden ?
<dadrc> ok = ich habs 1 zeile darüber geschrieben
<Frickelpit> greengecko: evolution kann das mittlerweile selber
<Frickelpit> unter datei
<greengecko>  ok cool danke
<eonfar> wie kann ich denn den ordner öffne
<eonfar> da steht immer, dass ich keine zugriffsrechte hab
<greengecko> einfach auf "einstellungen sichern" ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<greengecko> kann ich da auch festlegen wohin das gespeichert wird?
<eonfar> muss ich dafür thunar als root öffnen?
<eonfar> bzw. nautilus
<shawnti> eonfar: normal solltest du darauf zugreifen können mit nautilus
<shawnti> mom
<diddy> Könnte sich mal bitte jemand mein Problem anschauen? Gibt es hier grub 2 Experten? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/linux-kernel-ist-weg-hilfe/#post-2725791
<shawnti> .thunderbird im user dir
<eonfar> das problem ist, ich hab zwei user
<shawnti> wenn du ihn nicht siehst, "ansicht - verborgene dateien anzeigen..."
<eonfar> naja, werds versuchen
<shawnti> oder halt von der shell aus kopieren 
<shawnti> sudo cp ....
<shawnti> habs letztens genau so gemacht, allerdings von win auf ubuntu
<hudo> eonfar,  http://www.mozbackup.de/
<eonfar> mozbackup gibts aber nicht für ubuntu, oder?
<shawnti> nope
<Frickelpit> greengecko: es wird ein tar.gz erstellt, natürlich kannst du den speicherort bestimmen
<greengecko> ja danke hab ich grad gemerkt :)
<greengecko> bin fleißig am notieren was ich alles exakt machen muss, falls was schiefgeht
<greengecko> das dauert, ne art systeminventur xD
<greengecko> aber sagmal die .tar.gz kann ich die problemlos in meinen ordner packen, den ich später auch archivieren will?
<Frickelpit> greengecko: gegenfrage, könntest du das mit einer .zip oder .rar?
<shawnti> bekks: tjo, deine tipps brachten auch leider keinen erfolg
<shawnti> der Record2 eintrag ist immer noch da
<greengecko> frickelpit: öh..ja
<greengecko> ok dann gehts :)
<greengecko> aber noch ne frage: kann ich den ordner .themes ausm homeverzeichnis einfach speichern (mein eigenes theme will ich mir bewahren), dann im falle der neuinstallation einfach erneut die ganzen themes downloaden, aus denen ich das gemixt hab und den ordner wieder ins homeverzeichnis schieben, so dass er dann mein theme erkennt
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<diddy> Sind keine boot Experten hier?
<dadrc> greengecko jo
<Frickelpit> greengecko: ja
<greengecko> fein :)
<Frickelpit> dadrc: nee, die sind alle auf see *scnr*
<greengecko> so langsam bin ich fast fertig mit aufschreiben was ich alles brauch x)
<Frickelpit> äh
<Frickelpit> diddy war gemeint
<shawnti> bekks: brb, nicht wechlaufen....
<diddy> :(
<streifi> diddy: stell ruhig deine frage, kann ja nichts schaden.
<diddy> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/linux-kernel-ist-weg-hilfe/#post-2725791
<Frickelpit> greengecko: warum sicherst du nicht einfach dein komplettes homeverzeichnis?
<diddy> Das ist mein Problem und nun sitze ich fest.
<greengecko> frickelpit: hm..ok mach ich auch noch klatsch ich mit rein in den ordner
<shawnti> re
<LupusE> diddy: warum hast du /boot gecrypted, wenn du nichtmal eine frage formulierne kannst?D stell dir vor, dass wir sein system nicht sehen. keien fehlermeldung, keine statusmeldung.
<greengecko> ich pack das jetzt net ich kopier das einfach in den ordner mit den ich meine sachen sichere, der wird ja am ende eh archiviert und erhält die dateirechte für alle dateien/ordner da drin :)
<diddy> LupusE: Wieso boot gecrypted? Boot ist nicht verschlüsselt.
<diddy> Meiner Meinung nach sieht /boot OK aus, aber das System kann den Kernel nicht finden.
<Bish> ich hab verschluesselten RAM!
<Bish> so paranoid bin ich.
<Guschtel> Bish: ich hoffe du verschlüsselst auch deinen cpu cache
<Bish> Guschtel: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<greengecko> vram nicht vergessen :)
<zege> Hi, ich habe ein LWL Problem. Kann sich das mal einer bitte ansehen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/glasfaser-netzwerk/
<LupusE> diddy: und damit bist du keinen schritt weiter. was sagt denn grub beim update-grub?
<Guschtel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<greengecko> ist shetlandpony ein bot?
<LupusE> sagt mal leute, ist das nun in einfach liniks zu posten? dialog ist langweilig?
<diddy> LupusE: Weiß nicht. Kann ich mit dem Befehl nichts zerschießen?
<Bish> die regierung hat eh überlal mathematische fehler in den algorhitmen und die illuminaten.
<greengecko> bish: geh ins offtopic
<LupusE> diddy: was macht denn der befehl? nimmt deine /etc/grub.d/... und generiert dynamisch aus dem inhalt von /boot/ dein menu. ... haettest du beim kenrel installierne/deinstallieren gelesen was da steht, dann haettest du nun das problem nicht.
<streifi> greengecko: scheint er zu sein.
<greengecko> ok
<Bish> greengecko: ich haette nichts weiter gesagt, und die bemerkung ich soll nicht offtopic quatschen ist mindestens genau so offtopic, also bitte
<LupusE> diddy: interessant waere, wie du 'den aktuellsten kernel' installiert hast. ueber die paketverwaltung?
<greengecko> bish: was du da laberst versteht keiner mehr
<greengecko> ich hab gradn problem
<greengecko> mit dem homeverzeichnis
<diddy> LupusE: Ich versuche mal neu zu starten. Habe update-grub mal ausgeführt.
<LupusE> greengecko: und mit deinen satzzeichen. muss du daher enter nutzen? neue tastatur kaufen koennte helfen.
<Bish> LupusE: \n ist doch wohl ein satzzeichen :>
<LupusE> diddy: du sollst in erster liniie LESEN, nicht nur machen.
<greengecko> ich will das kopieren, aber mein sicherungsordner liegt im homeverzeichnis. kann ich den sicherungsordner in / kopieren und dann in den ordner das homeverzeichnis kopieren?
<greengecko> lupusE: sorry wegen satzzeichen :)
<zege> Wie kann ich meine QLogic Corp. ISP2312-based 2Gb Fibre Channel als NIC nutzen? Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
<diddy> LupusE: Aber im chroot ist mir das immer nicht geheuer.
<Bish> greengecko: versteh ich es richtig, dass du ein homeverzeichnis hast /home/gg/sicherung
<LupusE> ,hcl? zege 
<shetlandpony> zege: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Bish> greengecko: und du möchtest /home/gg/ da reinpacken.
<greengecko> ja eben das geht ja nicht
<diddy> Mist, hat nichts gebracht.
<greengecko> deswegen sicherung in / verschieben und dann homverzeichnis reinpacken
<greengecko> sollte doch klappen oder?
<Bish> greengecko: naja, ich habe mein backup in /mnt/data/backups
<zege> LupusE: Danke. Darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. Die Karte wird vom qla2xxx Modul unterstützt, und Modul ist auch geladen.
<greengecko> gut danke
<Bish> greengecko: ich mache dann einfach nur tar cvf ~ /mnt/data/backups/backup<datum>.tar
<greengecko> ja soweit bin ich noch nicht :)
<Bish> greengecko: aber wenn ich zum beispiel mein desktop archiviere, dann mach icha uch nur einen ordner auf dem desktop, und mache im desktop mv * "sicherungsordner/"
<Bish> dann bewegt er alle sachen vom Desktop, in sicherungsordner, er meckert dann nur rum, dass er den ordner nicht in sich selbst reinverschieben kann
<greengecko> ne wozu desktop archivieren, da liegt nicht viel drin, die 2 oder 3 ordner kann ich auch einfach mit in die sicherung packen
<Bish> greengecko: ich bin so chaotisch, dass ich nicht weiss, ob ich das was auf dem desktop ist noch brauche, also speicher ich es, und wenn ich in diesen ordner nie wieder reingucke, dann wird er gelöscht
<LupusE> zege: netzweike sind zum glueck in layern aufgebaut (vergl. OSI). So ist dem IP Layer egal ob der Phy-Layer nun ein Kabel, eine Funkverbindung oder ein GLassfaser netz ist.
<LupusE> zege: daher nimmst du nun dir bekannte befehle, wie z.b. 'ifconfig' und schaust nach ob du ein device hast. wenn nicht, dann gehst du auf dmesg, wenn doch nimmst du einen netzwerkmanager deienr wahl.
<hudo> was muss man machen, damit bei catfish das "Springe zu" funktioniert
<greengecko> sudo cp ~/Desktop/backup / klappt nicht :s output: cp: Verzeichnis „/home/greengecko/Desktop/backup“ ausgelassen
<zege> LupusE: Ja, aber ich kann die Karten nicht als ethx ansprechen. Da sind unr die "RJ45"-Karten ansprechbar. Gibt es einen NM der auch auf konsolenbasis funktioniert? 
<Bish> greengecko: ich redete ja auch von mv, cp kopiert keine ordner, standardmaessig
<Bish> greengecko: um ordner zu kopieren brauichst du bei "cp" den "-r" parameter
<LupusE> zege: um zu wissen wonach du im dmesg suchst kann als erster schritt ein 'tail -f /var/log/messages' helf3en, und im 2. Terminal 'rmmod <modul>; modprobe <modul>'
<greengecko> achso. danke
<LupusE> zege: das ist ganz grob gelogen!
<Bish> greengecko, bei sowas gibt es immer man, also man cp
<greengecko> aber was hat er denn jetzt überhaupt gemacht der befehl? liegt / jetzt in meiner zwischenablage oder wie?
<greengecko> kann ja nich sein da wär mein ram aber überfüllt
<LupusE> okay, falsch gelesen. dann lies bitte nochmal was ich oben schriebn, was du machst wenn du KEIN zusaetzliches interfase im ifconfig findest.
<Bish> greengecko: 1. wenn du einen ordner "kopierst", wird lediglich der pfad dorthin in deine "zwischenablage" gelegt
<greengecko> achso
<greengecko> ok dann is egal
<Bish> und wenn du einfügst, bemerkt der ordnerverwalter lediglich, aha, das ist ein path, und kopiert den kram
<zege> LupusE: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399514/ , mMn sollten die Karten also ansprechbar sein, oder?
<LupusE> ich werde diesen link nicht oeffnen.
<zege> ?
<diddy> :(
<LupusE> zege: back to topic. du kennst scsiadd?
<zege> LupusE: nein.
<LupusE> waere doch eine tolle gelegenheit einmal 'man scsiadd' einzugeben.
<zege> LupusE: das sind meine ersten Versuche mit solcher Hardware.
<LupusE> zege: ich muss nebenbei noch ein paar portal advanced-maps spielen, daher ist meine motivation zu googeln eher gering.
<zege> LupusE: no prob, ich brauch die Dinger ja auch nicht unbeding, aber wenn man sie schon mal hat, sollte man es auch mal probieren.
<LupusE> zege: ich trau mich garnicht nach dienen grundlagen zu scsi zu fragen. wahrscheinlich aehlich, wie der fehlende hinweis, dass du ein fibre storrage und kein fibre lan hast.
<greengecko> so ich hab nun meinen backupordner soweit
<greengecko> der befehl ist tar cf ~/Desktop/backup oder?
<greengecko> oder muss ich noch was andres machen, um die rechte zu erhalten?
<LupusE> ich sehe kein kein -p (ggf -a) ... wozu schreibt man das?
<zege> LupusE: Bei SCSI habe ich bisher nur den Raid in meinen e-servern verwendet, und das ging dank IBM Server Guide ganz Gut. Linux erkennt das Raid dann auch als Platte. Installieren und fertig. Da ich aber jetzt einen "neuen" Server geschenkt bekommen habe, wollte ich die Hardware mal ausprobieren.
<greengecko> LupusE: damit meinst du nicht mich oder?
<LupusE> greengecko: nein, jeden, der ein backup mit rechteerhalt ueber tar machen will.
<greengecko> achso nur mit -p bzw -a werden die rechte erhalten. jetzt schnall ichs
<Guschtel> greengecko: und nen file angeben wär auch noch gut
<greengecko> also dann tar cf -p ~/Desktop/backup oder?
<Guschtel> c und f sind enauso flags wie p
<greengecko> also nur tar -p ~/Desktop/backup oder wie? :s
<Guschtel> äh, nein?
<Guschtel> greengecko: man tar
<greengecko> achsooo jetzt schnall ich deine aussage
<greengecko> tar -cfp ~/Desktop/backup
<greengecko> stimmts nun?
<Guschtel> greengecko: tar -cpvf archiv.tar ~/Desktop/backup
<Guschtel> falls der ordner backup ins archiv soll
<greengecko> häh wozu jetzt das v?
<Guschtel> verbose
<Guschtel> kannste auch weglassem
<greengecko> ich hab -v grad im man nachgeschaut aber ich schnall nicht was das bedeuten soll
<greengecko> ich glaub das ist irrelevant für mich. in dem archiv is eh nur der ordner drin. das archiv dient lediglich dazu die rechte zu bewahren
<Guschtel> Was ist an  -v, --verbose zu bearbeitende Dateien ausführlich listen nicht zu verstehen?
<zege> greengecko: das heist, das er ausgibt was er macht
<greengecko> achso
<greengecko> dh er liefert mir in der ausgabe, dass er grad den und den file archiviert oder wie?
<zege> Jup
<Guschtel> genau
<greengecko> ja das brauch ich nicht. solangs am ende ein archiv ist, mit dem sich rechte aufheben lassen intressiert mich der rest nich :)
<TeREV2> hi leute. kennt sich jemand mit der problematik sound über hdmi aus? schaffe es einfach nicht systemweit ton über hdmi zu bekommen. würde mich freuen wenn mir hierbei jemand behilflich sein könnte.
<greengecko> greengecko@geckorechner:~$ tar -cpf archiv.tar ~/Desktop/backup
<greengecko> tar: Entferne führende „/“ von Elementnamen
<greengecko> was solln das jetz bedeuten?
<Guschtel> mach tar -tf archiv.tar, dann weisstes
<greengecko> jetzt meint er er kanns net öffnen, nicht behebbarer fehler
<greengecko> is mein backupordner jetzt im arsch??
<zege> greengecko: das bedeuet, das wenn du die Datei /etc/config in den tarball speicherst, und anschließend im ordner /home entpackst wird aus der datei /home/etc/config und nicht /etc/config
<greengecko> häh o.o
<Guschtel> greengecko: du hast das tar abgebrochen?
<diddy> OK, ich bräuchte nochmal Hilfe meine Bootpartition zu reparieren. Kennst sich da jemand gut aus?
<Guschtel> also das packen?
<greengecko> ne beim packen kam ja obiges output
<greengecko> tar: Entferne führende „/“ von Elementnamen
<greengecko> und nun lässts sich anscheinend nimmer entpacken
<Guschtel> ja und hast du dann strg+c gedrückt oder so?
<diddy> Ist es richtig, dass ich auf meinr boot Partition ein boot und ein grub Verzeichnis habe? 
<zege> greengecko: Wenn man von /etc/config das führende / entfernt, bleibt etc/config über. Das heißt, wenn du das Archiv in einem anderen Ordner auspackst, wird aus etc/config automatisch ein Unterordner
<Guschtel> greengecko: oder gewartet bis es fertig war?
<zege> Guschtel: ich denke das beim packen des Archivs die Meldung kam
<greengecko> wie gewartet
<greengecko> fertig is es doch wenn das nächste eingabeprompt kommt
<Guschtel> ja
<greengecko> solang hab ich gewartet
<diddy_> :)
<greengecko> beim entpacken sagt er jetzt http://pastebin.com/YVNTUXhT
<Guschtel> und du kannst das archiv jetzt nicht anschauen? was sagt "file archiv.tar"?
<greengecko> also da steht der output drin im link
<Guschtel> gib mal den befehl mit dem du gepackt hast
<TeREV2> hat niemand eine ahnung wie ich den ton über hdmi für mein system bekomme?
<Guschtel> ,geduld? TeREV2 
<shetlandpony> TeREV2: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<TeREV2> ok sorry :) frage nur schon seit den letzten 2 tagen deswegen die ungeduld. werde mich zügeln ;)
<greengecko> guschtel: fehler schon entdeckt glaub ich. das archiv.tar is nämlich im homeverzeichnis, net in ~/Desktop gespeichert
<Guschtel> TeREV2: ich glaube nicht, dass so viele schon mit hdmi erfahrung haben
<Guschtel> greengecko: ok
<splashote> hi, ich nutze cardapio, kann es aber nicht mehr über die standard-tastenkombi (super+space) aufrufen. hat jemand nen tipp woran das liegen könnte?
<TeREV2> scheint so leider/=
<splashote> kann ich die "funktion" einer taste überprüfen?
<Guschtel> splashote: xev
<Guschtel> oder meinst Du die Zuordnung?
<splashote> Guschtel: danke! 
<splashote> Guschtel: das wär natürlich super
<Guschtel> dann irgendein gnome-tool, da hab ich keine ahnung
<Guschtel> gconf-editor
<diddy> Wer kann mir helfen meine /boot Partition wieder herzustellen?
<diddy> Mein Kernel wird nicht mehr gefunden.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu? Welche komkreten, genauen Fehlermeldungen?
<jokrebel> diddy: IIRC ist /grub normalerweise ein Unterverzeichnis in /boot
<diddy> jokrebel: Ja, aber mein Kernel wird nicht gefunden. Ein update-grub hat nichts gebracht.
<bekks> diddy: Welches Ubuntu? Welche komkreten, genauen Fehlermeldungen?
<bekks> s/m/n/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: diddy: Welches Ubuntu? Welche konkreten, genauen Fehlermeldungen?
<diddy> Ich habe meine LVM entschlüsselt und bin nun im chroot.
<diddy> Ubuntu 10.10
<diddy> Fehlermeldung bei Systemstart: Kernel image not found.
<bekks> diddy: Nicht erzählen ob draußen Schnee liegt oder nicht - wir brauchen die genauen Fehlermeldungen :P
<diddy> Please pressy any key
<jokrebel> ohje - Verschlüsselt! sorry ; bin raus
<bekks> KOMPLETTE, GENAUE Fehlermeldung...
<bekks> Nicht das, was du Dir hast merken können.
<diddy> jokrebel: Nein, ist nicht mehr verschlüsselt.
<bekks> Natürlich ist es verschlüsselt.
<bekks> Hast Du doch gesagt.
<diddy> Ja aber nicht boot.
<diddy> Alles außer /boot
<diddy> Und hier geht es um /boot
<bekks> Was eine Verschlüsselung dann so ziemlich sinnfrei werden lässt - aber ok.
<bekks> Kriegen wir jetzt die genauen Fehler oder nicht?
<diddy> bekks: Warum denn das?
<diddy> bekks: siehe oben
<bekks> Das war weder eine vollständige Fehlermeldung, noch sonst was.
<diddy> bekks: Nein. Mehr leider nicht.
<bekks> Dann bin ich halt raus aus dem Ticket.
<diddy> Wenn ich dann eine Taste drücke erscheint das Boot Menü.
<diddy> Und keine Option funktioniert.
<greengecko> so ich hab jetzt meine sicherung. aber noch eine frage: wenn ich nun mit gparted meine partition von ubuntu verkleiner und davon 100 gb abknaps, die ich später zu ntfs mache, dann passiert beim verkleinern meinem ubuntu nichts oder? oder wird das dabei gelöscht? 
<ppq> greengecko: im idealfall passiert deinem ubuntu nichts.
<bekks> greengecko: Du hast ja eine Sicherunge von allem.
<greengecko> was heißt hier im idealfall?
<bekks> Wenn Du alles richtig machst.
<ppq> greengecko: zum verkleinern darf die partition allerdings nicht gemountet sein - das system darf also nicht von dieser partition aus laufen
<greengecko> bekks: trotzdem müsst ichs dann neuinstallieren, das will ich vermeiden, darum ja die ganze aktion
<diddy> Fehlt hier eine Datei? http://pastebin.ca/2030752
<greengecko> ja nein gparted macht man doch eh mit livecd
<bekks> greengecko: Dann mach halt ein Backup von allem - dann muss man nicht neuinstallieren, sondern das Backup zurückspielen.
<greengecko> wenn ich von livecd boote wird ja mein ubu net gebootet also auch dessen partitionen net gemountet oder?
<ppq> greengecko: richtig
<greengecko> ja also wenn ich von livecd boote und dann verkleiner passiert den daten auf der part. die ich verkleiner nix?
<bekks> greengecko: Wenn Du alles richtig machst - nein. Wenn nicht, sind die Daten weg.
<greengecko> gut
<bekks> greengecko: Hast Du ein Backup von _allem_?
<greengecko> nein backup geht nicht hab keine externe und kene andre hdd zur verfügung
<rumpe1> greengecko, ... wenn genug platz frei ist auf der betreffenden partition...
<bekks> Dann sind die Daten nicht wichtig.
<greengecko> aber die wichtigsten daten und im notfall muss ich halt neuinstallieren
<greengecko> naja es geht nicht darum dass es superwertvolle daten sind, aber es is halt sehr schön eingerichtet alles, würde ewig dauern, alles wieder so herzurichten
<bekks> greengecko: Wie gesagt - wenn es Dir wichtig ist, hast Du ein Backup. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
<greengecko> hab mich schön eingebelebt in mein ubuntu
<ppq> greengecko: zur not geht auch ein usb-stick bzw. eine cd oder dvd, bevorzugt wiederbeschreibbar.. dann hast du zumindest die wichtigsten sachen. sicher halt ausgewählte verzeichnisse aus /home und /etc - wie die alle heißen und was drin ist, kannst du im backup wiki artikel nachschlagen
<greengecko> also das dateisystem is 230 gb oder so groß und ich beleg grad mal 9 gb da kann ich ja problemlos 100 gb abknapsen und in ntfs formatieren für mein windows xp
<bekks> Anschliessend darfst Du auch noch Grub neu installieren.
<greengecko> ppq: hab ich ja gemacht ;) auf stick
<greengecko> bekks: ich weiß, erst gparted, dann win, dann grub neu in mbr installieren
<ppq> greengecko: dann viel erfolg :)
<greengecko> soooo nun such ich mir mal ne anleitung für gparted. oder kennt zufällig wer ne gute für mich? :)
<ppq> ,partitionieren? greengecko
<shetlandpony> greengecko, partitionieren [aka partitionierung] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung##### Unter Partitionierung versteht man die Einteilung einer Festplatte in verschiedene Bereiche, die dann mit diversen Dateisystem#Dateisysteme belegt werden koennen, um Daten darauf zu speichern oder ein Betriebssystem zu installieren..
<greengecko> ppq: danke, werden neue erfahrungen für mich sein :)
<joeka> kann meinen TV nicht als Monitor erkennen per hdmi, nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, 260.19.29
<joeka> hat jemand nen Vorschlag?
<testers_> mhh, brauche Treiber für die ATI Radeon HD 5570, jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt
<ppq> testers_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Frickelpit> ,ati? testers_
<shetlandpony> testers_, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<ppq> testers_: mit dieser karte hast du mit dem unfreien treiber vermutlich die besten chance. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<molnitza> Hi, ich habe mittels chroot in mein installiertes Ubuntu gewechselt. sys, dev, proc habe ich vorher vom Host gemounted. Nun möchte ich auf das verschlüsselte home Verzeichnis meines users zugreifen. Also habe ich mittels "su user" den benutzer gewechselt und per "ecryptfs-mount-private" versucht mein home-Verzeichnis zu entschlüssel. Ich werde nach meinem passphrase gefragt, welche ich auch richtig eingebe, aber abgelehnt
<molnitza>  wird. Was mache ich hier falsch?
<testers_> apt-get install fglrx?
<testers_> ich benutze kubuntu
<Frickelpit> testers_: und?
<testers_> so er lädt fglrx gerade herunter
<bekks> testers_: Hast Du den Wiki Artikel gelesen?
<greengecko> frage zu gparted: wenn ich nun die ntfspartition abgeknapst habe. wie mach ich das mit den bootflags? weil noch ist auf der ntfs noch nix zum booten, aber da kommt ja noch was
<greengecko> soll ich also auf beiden ne bootflag oder nur auf der ext3 machen?
<testers_> so ist installiert, aber unter /etc/X11/ gibts keine xorg.conf
<bekks> testers_: Beantworte die Frage.
<testers_> welchen artikel?
<bekks> greengecko: Du lässt den Kram in Ruhe, und lässt das hinterher Windows machen.
<bekks> 1227 210158 < shetlandpony> testers_, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<bekks> testers_: Den da.
<bekks> Jetzt. Lesen.
<testers_> ja, aber ich beziehe mich auf den link von ppq
<greengecko> sprich ich setz nur bei der ext3 ne bootflag
<bekks> greengecko: Du lässt das bitte in Ruhe - weil es unwichtig ist :)
<Frickelpit> greengecko: mal dir den bootflag auf einen zettel ;)
<greengecko> bekks: garkeine bootflags setzen?
<bekks> greengecko: Lass die in Ruhe, und so wie sie sind.
<bekks> Was für Bootflag_s_ sollen das überhaupt sein?
<testers_> bekks ja und nun?
<testers_> dann ist fglrx ja genau richtig, ich habe eine HD karte
<bekks> testers_: Gelesen und verstanden?
<greengecko> na in gparted. ne bootflag zeigt doch an, dass von der partition gebootet werden kann
<greengecko> fricketlpit: häh wieso auf einen zettel malen?
<bekks> greengecko: Und warum willst du da was verändern=
<testers_> ja, soweit empfohlen für meine karte, da ich eine HD besitze und keine ältere
<greengecko> bekks: dualboot?? o.O
<bekks> testers_: Dann lies was da steht, denn da steht auch, was man tun muss, um die in Betrieb zu nehmen.
<bekks> greengecko: Versuch mir mal zu erklären, wann es sich geändert hat, dass Bootflags seit 20 Jahren keinerlei Rolle mehr spielen.
<greengecko> ja nein ich mein wenn ich jetzt nix veränder, bei der ext3 die flagge einfach lasse (geht ja net weg vom verkleinern) und bei der ntfs keine setze, dann setzt win später selbst ne bootflag bei der ntfs oder wie?
<bekks> greengecko: Ja, XP macht das selbst, wenn es meint, das tun zu wollen.
<Frickelpit> greengecko: die bootflag wird nicht benötigt
<greengecko> gut
<greengecko> danke
<joeka> hat jemand Erfahrung mit tv über hdmi als sekundären Monitor?
<greengecko> also hab ich nix andres zu tun als ext3 zu verkleinern und den nun freien speicher in ntfs umzuwandeln
<bekks> greengecko: Du verwechselst Dateisystem und Partition.
<Frickelpit> greengecko: richtig
<testers_> bekks, habe nun fglrx installiert, das control center startet jedoch nicht
<greengecko> kann ich eigtl. wenn ich bei der livecd in den ubuntu-ausprobiermodus komme von da aus noch irgendwie gparted aufrufen?
<testers_> es sagt es seien keine treiber installiert ich solle aticonfig aufrufen
<bekks> Du musst das Dateisystem verkleinern, dann die Partition, anschliessend eine neue Partition anlegen.
<bekks> testers_: Ja und?
<greengecko> ok
<testers_> ich gehe vor, wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<testers_> ich bin nun an dem punkt die xorg.conf zu bearbeiten
<Inkee> Guten Abend, das Christkind hat ein neues Notebook gebracht ;-)
<Inkee> Hab gleich mal MM drauf gemacht. Allerdings will Wlan nicht richtig funken.
<Inkee> Wlan schaltet sich allenaselang aus und wieder an. (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399515/)  
<bekks> "mm"?
<greengecko> ahja aber die frage ob ich gparted noch aus dem ubuntuprobiermodus aufrufen kann steht noch, danach kann ich off gehen und mich an gparted versuchen :)
<Inkee> Maverik Meercat
<bekks> greengecko: Leg die CD ein und probier es aus.
<bekks> Inkee: Da steht nichts davon, dass WLAN dauernd wieder ausgeht.
<greengecko> ja nein aber ich mein wenn ich ausversehen den ubuntuausprobiermodus statt gparted starte, kann ich von dem try ubuntu aus noch gparted aufrufen irgendwie unter anwendungen oder so?
<Inkee> tut es aber laut Netwerkmanager (rotes ! )
<Frickelpit> greengecko: gparted ist auf der cd vorinstalliert
<bekks> Inkee: Ja, das mag so sein - aber wir brauchen auch irgendwas, wo das zu sehen ist.
<greengecko> frickelpit: danke schön
<greengecko> so dann ess ich erstmal und vllt. probier ichs später noch mit gparted
<testers_> bekks, wo nehme ich die änderung dieser einen zeile vor? Driver		"fglrx"
<greengecko> also vielen dank leute
<greengecko> bis bald
<Inkee> bekks: könnte das in irgend einem log stehen?
<Frickelpit> testers_: steht im artikel
<bekks> testers_: In der /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bekks> Inkee: Ja.
<testers_> ja /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<testers_> exzistiert nicht
<bekks> JA und?
<Frickelpit> dann leg eine an
<Inkee> bekks: in welchem?
<bekks> Inkee: Schau nach. :)
<bekks> Inkee: dmesg, /var/log/ zB
<testers_> ok, die 4 zeilen sind nun in der datei drin.
<bekks> Welche vier Zeilen?
<bekks> Nopaste deine xorg.conf mal.
<testers_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399516/
<Inkee> bekks: ich hab mal dmesg |tail nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399517 gemacht. Da steht schon etwas von authentication [Mac] timed out.
<bekks> Inkee: Drei Fehlversuche - Ende. Steht da.
<Inkee> bekks: kann das sein, das der Router mich da nicht rein lässt ? 
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Das steht in deinen Logs.
<Inkee> bekks: nebendran hab ich ein Notebook mit Lucid stehen. IMHO mit den gleichen Einstellungen im Network-Manager. Bei dem gehts...
<bekks> Inkee: Offensichtlich nicht diesselben Einstellungen.
<Inkee> bekks: ja, ich hab DHCP aus. Die IP ist unterschiedlich.
<bekks> Inkee: Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? :)
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich meine Einstellungen, Mails etc. aus Thunderbird exportiert? Ich habe vor, Ubuntu neu zu installieren, da irgendwas mit der Grafik nicht mehr korrekt zu funktionieren scheint, kann das Problem jedoch nicht genau lokalisieren
<Inkee> bekks: dass ich immernoch nicht weiß warum mich, wenn es am Router liegt, dieser nicht funken lässt.
<bekks> Inkee: Da steht, dass Du dich nicht authentifizieren kannst. KAnn zB an einer MAC-Restriktion liegen.
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Inkee> bekks: also sind wir uns einig, dass das Problem eher Richtung Router liegt. Ich seh mal nach... 
<bekks> Inkee: Sind wir nicht :) Ich gebe Dir nur Ratschläge, wo Du mal gucken kannst. :)
<dAnjou> schweegi: mal strg+h in HOME drücken
<dAnjou> schweegi: dann siehste alle configs
<schweegi> dAnjou, bekks danke :) liegen in .thunderbird denn auch die mails alle vor oder nur die config?
<bekks> schweegi: Guck einfach nach.
<bekks> schweegi: Das hängt von deiner config ab.
<schweegi> hmm okay..danke
<schweegi> oder vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was da kaputt ist: wenn ich in openoffice.org impress eine odp öffne und starte, sind die folienübergänge extrem stark am ruckeln bis gar nicht sichtbar. spiele ich ein video ab, egal wo, ist alles extrem zäh
<schweegi> das ganze ist erst seit 1-2 Tagen so, installiert ist der neueste fglrx
<LupusE> schalte die 3d effekte ab und/oder kontrolliere den grafikkarten treiber.
<schweegi> hm ich versuchs mal..dazu eben neustarten, moment
<elektronenblitz6> schweegi: Du kannst alle Mails im Posteingang markieren, Rechtsklick und "speichern unter". Kontoeinstellungen können mit Add-On "accountex" gesichert werden, Adressbücher können direkt aus dem Menü heraus exportiert werden.
<bekks> elektronenblitz6: .thunderbird sichern reicht vollständig aus.
<elektronenblitz6> bekks: Ja, ist bekannt, ist nur schön alles einzeln im Zugriff zu haben. manchmal benötige ich nur die Kontoeinstellungen und Adressbücher. 
<greengecko> hallo
<greengecko> wollte nur bescheid sagen, dass das mit gparted geklappt hat und mich nochmal herzlich bedanken :)
<greengecko> werde mich dann eh nochmal melden wegen grub.
<greengecko> also danke&bis bald :)
<bekks> elektronenblitz6: hat man mit .thunderbird auch.
<jokrebel> gn8
<elektronenblitz6> bekks: nicht übersichtlich und die Mails auch nicht einzeln und übersichtlich.
<bekks> elektronenblitz6: Finde ich schon. :)
<elektronenblitz6> bekks: ich sichere mit rsync komplett und zusätzlich auf dem angegeben Weg. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
<TeREV2> kennt sich hier vielleicht jemand mit der problematik sound über hdmi aus? kann meine sound ausgabe nicht auf mein hdmi kabel lenken
<Robert1> hi :) wie kann ich paketquellen einstellen die eclipse helios anstelle vom alten galileo enthalten? danke!
<bekks> ,eclipse? Robert1 
<shetlandpony> Robert1, Eclipse ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Robert1> vielen dank
<sdx23> Robert1: Das Pony ist ein Bot und wird dir nur selten im Query antworten. Und eine neuere Version findest du unter Umständen in einem PPA.
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> ich hab 2 probleme 
<spider2000de> nabend
<manuel__> zuerst das erste: alle qt anwendugen werden zu groß angezeigt mit schirftgröße 50 oder so somit sehe ich die anwendeung nicht wirklich da mein bildschirm zu klein ist 
<manuel__> versteht ihr was ich meine ?
<sdx23> klingt nach falscher dpi-Angabe.
<manuel__> ist aber nur in qt progs so wie opera oder k3b nutze sonst xfce 
<manuel__> wie kann ich das wider beheben? ich hba nix dazu installiert seit heute mittag wo alles noch ging
<bekks> Was hast Du getan, bevor das so wurde?
<bekks> Von alleine passiert sowas nicht.
<manuel__> nix was mit dpi zu tun hätte nautilus istalliert und versucht enemy territory zum laufen zu bekommen 
<bekks> "nautilus istalliert und versucht enemy territory zum laufen zu bekommen  [1227 231611] [bekks(+i)] [11:#ubuntu-de(+Lfntz)] [Act: 13]        
<bekks> Sorry.
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest du noch, du hättest nichts installiert - gerade eben, dass du Nautilus installiert hast.
<bekks> Was hast Du sonst noch alles getan?
<manuel__> dabei hab ich libgtk1.2 von hand runter geladen und nach /lib32 kopiert und ldconfig ausgeführt was aber bei et nicht geholfen hat und da hab ich das wieder raus gelöscht aus /lib32
<manuel__> mit installiert meinte ich mit apt usw hab wold of padman und armyops installiert und urban teror 
<manuel__> nautilus war auch schon vorgestern hab in der chronik von synaptic nachgesehen 
<manuel__> also nix installiert mit apt usw 
<manuel__> etwas an xorg rumgemacht aber ist schon wieder rückgäng gemacht da es für et nicht geholfen hat 
<manuel__> achso hab fglrx treiber 
<sdx23> xrandr --dpi 96 # Ansonsten könnte man mal ~/.qt* umbenennen.
<manuel__> wow das ist super hat funktioniert!
<manuel__> danke danke freu mich total :-D
<sdx23> Ist nicht permanent. Demnach ist wohl doch irgendwas in der xorg.conf versaut.
<sdx23> Was du dann auch wieder umstellen solltest.
<manuel__> die ist so wie vorher 
<manuel__> werde das ggf einfach in die bashrc rein schreiben 
<sdx23> nicht soo die Idee.
<sdx23> Ah, hatte Ubuntu nicht noch irgendwas in ~/.config?
<sdx23> ~/.config/monitors.xml oder so, wenn ich nicht irre.
<manuel__> nee in .config is keine monitors.xml
<manuel__> ok mein 2. problem ist das enemy territory nicht startet. ich starte es und die auflösung stellt sich um und dann komm ich wieder zum desktop zurück 
<manuel__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399518/
<bekks> Zeile 102.
<manuel__> weis nicht woran es liegt fglrx ist aktuell und anderes 3d zeugs läuft ohne problem 
<manuel__> nimmt er dann nicht die globale Sys_LoadDll(/mnt/data/games/enemy-territory/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok ?
<bekks> manuel__: Nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<manuel__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399519/
<bekks> Schönen Dank.
<bekks> Du hast ein Debian irgendwas und kein Ubuntu.
<manuel__> ich weiß was du gleich sagen wirst aber ich fühle mich bei euch einfach besser beraten als bei den debian leuten 
<bekks> Dadurch bekommst Du hier aber trotzdem keinen Support für ein Debian :)
<manuel__> aber das meiste ist übertragbar denn sooo verschieden sind die systeme nicht 
<bekks> Zu verschieden um Debian hier zu supporten.
<manuel__> konnte eigentlich alle ubuntu tipps usw in debian umsetzen 
<manuel__> ok werde in debian nachfragen 
<sdx23> die .config/monitors.xml aber eben nicht - führt einfach Supporter auf die falsche Fährte sowas.
<manuel__> danke für den dpi tipp 
<manuel__> schönen abend euch
<NFischer> HI all! kennt irgendeiner ein Konsolentool für SIP?
<OrsonW> .undupp oop
<TeREV2> Hallo! kann mir jemand helfen den ton+bild über hdmi auszugeben? bild klappt von haus aus. jedoch bekomme ich den ton nicht wirklich. ich würde mich über jegliche hilfe freuen
<elektronenblitz6> TeREV2: schau mal unter System > Einstellungen > Klang > Register "Hardware" / bei Profil sollte "Digital Stereo IEC958) Output" möglich sein.
<TeREV2> ist angewählt
<TeREV2> habe im alsamixer auch schon nachgeschaut
<TeREV2> dort war alles für die graka gemutet. habe dies weg gemacht. nun bekomme ich mit dem vlc player sound. da in den einstellungen die passende hardware gewählt ist. jedoch gibt das restliche system (eingeschlossen alle programme) keinen ton von sich
<elektronenblitz6> TeREV2: dafür habe ich keinen Lösungsvorschlag. Beides gleichzeitig geht wohl nicht, kann das allerdings auch nicht testen.
<TeREV2> was geht nicht gleichzeitig? habe deine antwort nicht ganz verstanden
<elektronenblitz6> digital und analog Output
<elektronenblitz6> ... also die entsprechenden Ausgänge
<TeREV2> wenn es mit vlc klappt sollte es doch auch so gehen
<TeREV2> sprich systemweit
<Inkee> bekks: bin leider immer noch nicht gescheiter. Hab den Router resettet, neu konfiguriert und bin der Meinung,dass es dann doch nicht der Router ist. Unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399520/ hab ich mal dmesg abgelegt. Wo versteckt sich das Problem?
<elektronenblitz6> TeREV2: HD-Audio ist nicht so einfach. > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<elektronenblitz6>  Inkee: überprüfe mal die Geräte-ID der Broadcom-Karte mit lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<elektronenblitz6> ID = 14e4:4315  > versuche es mit dem Station-Treiber von Broadcom (Modul wl)
<TeREV2> habe schon ein wenig gegoogled. habe zum beispiel ne /etc/asound.conf erstellt und alsa explizit die hardware zugeordnet. aber ohne erfolg
<elektronenblitz6>  TeREV2: ich habe hier nur analog out und kann da nichts weiter zu sagen
<TeREV2> alles klar. trotzdem danke
<Inkee> elektronenblitz6: lspci -nn | grep Broadcom sagt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399521/ - Wie kann ich den Station-Treiber laden?
<elektronenblitz6> Inkee: Das ist ein Low-Power Chipsatz für Laptops, war schon immer etwas problematisch. Mir Kabelverbindung über Jockey (restricted-manager) oder im Terminal:
<elektronenblitz6> sudo pat-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<elektronenblitz6> Inkee:kleiner Fehler: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<Inkee> elektronenblitz6: aha, jetzt macht er auch was ;-)
<elektronenblitz6> es lebt?
<NFischer> @all nenne den besten Terminal-Musikspieler
<streifi> NFischer: einige haben den selben unterbau, von daher reine geschmackssache.
<NFischer> hmm..
<NFischer> nenn doch mal nen paar...
<streifi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications#Audio_Players
<moep2> nabend
<NFischer> streifi, thx!
<NFischer> moep2, namd
<streifi> nzd
<moep2> ehm, ich hab windwos nachinstalliert wodurch grub erstmal weg war. jetzt hab ich mit einer grubrescue cd grub weider hergestellt, nur fehlt jetzt windows in dem grub menü, was kann ich da tun?
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-28
<Inkee> elektronenblitz6: uups, jetzt tut er noch weniger http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399523/
<elektronenblitz6> Inkee: Treiber ist geladen, ein Fehler wird nicht angezeigt. Das komplette Kernel-Log ist auch nicht nötig. Schnittstelle ist vorhanden? iwconfig
<elektronenblitz6> Erkennt der Network-Manager das eigene Netz?
<elektronenblitz6> Scheitert die Verbindung?
<elektronenblitz6> Zeige sonst mal die komplette Ausgabe eines Scans. Markiere das eigenen Netz. sudo iwlist eth1 sacn
<elektronenblitz6> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Inkee> elektronenblitz6: iwconfig  zeigt eth1  IEEE 802.11, aber nicht meinen ESSID. .....iwlist eth1 scan sagt: eth1 - No scan results.
<Inkee> im Netwerkmanager ist alles grau
<elektronenblitz6> Karte ist möglicherweise abgeschaltet oder der NM ist deaktiviert. Überprüfe mal die Konfiguration des NetworkManagers. Siehe dazu http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vor-dem-erstellen-eines-neuen-beitrags-bitte-/ > Punkt 4.
<elektronenblitz6> Schalter/Sondertaste oder Fn+F2 um WLAN zu aktivieren? WLAN im BIOS aktiviert?
<elektronenblitz6> Was ist das für ein Rechner? Hersteller/Typbezeichnung?
<nylos> Hallo weiß jemand wie ich meine primäre Grafikkarte herausfinde (habe einen Laptop mit 2 Grafikkarten Hybrid-Sli)
<elektronenblitz6> Eröffne ansonsten mal einen neuen Beitrag im Forum und zeige alle Abfragen aus den verlinkten Artikel. 
<Inkee> elektronenblitz6: punkt4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399524/ ..... im BIOS war er bereits vorher aktiv.  die Taste wäre [Fn]+[F2] bleibt aber grw
<Inkee> grau. Das ist ein DELL Inspiron
<elektronenblitz6> Inkee: Rechtsklick auf das NM-Icon und Netzwerk aktivieren / ansonsten Konfigurationsdatei editieren und managed=true
<Inkee> okay, das Outing im Forum gehe Morgen an. Vielen Dank derweil. Ich muss mal in die Kiste, da morgen (heute) Arbeit angesagt ist N8 ;-)
<elektronenblitz6> g8
<ceto> hay
<ceto> wie wird man in ubuntu root user ?
<spucky> sudo su
<nylos> Warum stehen mir bei der "Zusätzliche Treiber" installation eigentlich der aktuelle empfohlene Treiber und ein Treiber mit Version 173 zur verfügung?
<ceto> muss man da ein passwort eingeben?
<nylos> ceto: wenn du eins festgelegt hast ja
<spucky> ceto: ja, dein User pw
<ceto> kann man eins festlegen?
<nylos> bei der installation
<spucky> das sollte standardmäßig so sein ...
<ceto> wie macht man das dann wieder im terminal weg?
<drivin> Ich möchte per rsync Dateien übertragen und nach Abschluss des Vorgangs Quelle und Ziel vergleichen. Wenn die Checksummen der übertragenen Dateien übereinstimmen soll die Quelle gelöscht werden. Wie bewerkstellige ich das? Zur Zeit sieht mein rsync-Aufruf folgendermaßen aus: rsync -Pvtzpre "ssh" "/home/drivin/rawfiles/to move/" drivin@10.0.0.2:"/home/drivin/Archiv/"
<dAnjou> drivin: rsync kann das
<dAnjou> --delete[-<irgendwas>]
<dAnjou> siehe manpage
<TeREV2> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich sound über hdmi bekomme?
<ceto> wie instaliert man ettercap und wie konfiguriert man es ?
<ceto> richtig
<ceto> kann mir jemand helfen
<Protector1981> des wie aircrack..da wird dir wohl keiner helfen ;)
<ceto> warum?
<Protector1981> weil des so tools sind, die nicht gerade sehr erlaubt sind, find ich
<ceto> die sind legal solange man sie nicht falsch einsetzt
<Taunix> TeREV2, schonmal geschaut? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alsa-sound-hdmi-auswaehlen/
<Taunix> wird wohl keiner ne anleitung geben wollen, weil das auch ne anleitung zum falsch einsetzen ist
<TeREV2> was meinst du mit anleitung zum falsch einsetzen?
<TeREV2> habe den foreneintrag schon gefunden gehabt und auch befolgt. ohne ergebnisse
<Protector1981> der 2te satz von Taunix war nicht für dich, sondern für ceto der den Channel schon vorher verlassen hatte ;)
<TeREV2> achso tut mir leid :)
<Protector1981> nich so schlimm :D
<Taunix> hmpf, nicht aufgepasst, sorry
<TeREV2> im vlc habe ich ton weil ich die hardware dort selber wählen kann. aber systemweit hat das mit asound dieses mal nicht funktioniert. hatte dies unter mint mal getestet und hatte teilweise ergebnisse
<Taunix> dann weis ich auch nimmi weiter
<TeREV2> komischerweise hatte ich damals ab und an mal sound
<TeREV2> ok dennoch danke :)
<Taunix> die hardware kann man doch auch in den soundeinstellungen auswählen?
<TeREV2> ja jedoch bringt dies in meinem falle nichts
<Protector1981> haste mal pavucontrol probiert?
<Protector1981> oder pavudevicechooser oder wie des heisst
<TeREV2> selbst wenn ich das gerät unter hardware auswähle und lautsprechertest mache hört man nichts
<TeREV2> nein. werde es mal eben testen danke
<TeREV2> scheint auch alles ok zu sein ohne dass ich einen ton bekomme
<Protector1981> des is wirklich eigenartig, denn wenn man in den Soundeinstellungen eine andere Ausgabequelle wählt, jetzt speziell dein HDMI kabel, sollten die "anderen" boxen normal direkt verstummen und die ausgabe auf HDMI umgeleitet werden
<Protector1981> zwar kein vergleich, aber des funktioniert selbst mit meinem bluetooth headset ohne probleme :D
<TeREV2> sollte schon geht aber leider nicht. habe eh keine normalen boxen deswegen bin ich auch darauf angewiesen
<Protector1981> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552250 post 8 und 12 sollen irgendwie lösungsvorschläge sein..allerdings betrifft das jetzt die ion2 plattform..k.a. inwieweit du das für dich benutzen kanns
<Protector1981> *kannst
<kanaly> guten morgen zusammen habe mal ne grundsatz frage möchte pogrammieren lernen und finde absolut nix gutes wo man die basics lernen kmann
<kanaly> kennt jemand etwas intressantes?
<oktay-n130> hm wikibooks angeschaut ?
<kanaly> ne mom :-P
<oktay-n130> http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Hauptseite
<kanaly> wie geil danke :)
<kanaly> 10000x gegooglet und dann ist es doch soooo einfach :-P
<oktay-n130> unter programmierung schauen dann :)
<kanaly> habs schon :-P
<oktay-n130> ok manche sind noch nicht ganz komplett aber man kanns ja anschauen
<TeREV2> danke dir werde es mir morgen mal anschauen
<TeREV2> gute nacht
<oktay-n130> hm ?
<kanaly> hatte wohl das selbe prob :-P
<orgain> danke für den tipp mit den wikibooks ;)
<kanaly> hehe kannten wohl net soviele :-P
<kanaly> gn8 
<oktay-n130> so ich bin dann auch weg gn8 :)
<Mathis> hallo
<ring0> moin
<amelin> mor'gähn
<KojiroAK> morgen amelin 
<apricot> hallo
<apricot> ich taste mich gerade an GNOME 2.32 unter Ubuntu 10.10 ran - sonst SUSE mit KDE.
<apricot> Habe 2 Monitore im Verbund (xinerama ?) TwinView=1
<levu> wie kann ich upstart dienste deaktivieren? mit update-rc.d kommt immer "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/gdm do not exist."
<apricot> wie bekomme ich EIN Hintergrundbild (2560x1024) für BEIDE Monitore(Eizo L680 TFT)
<Guest31021> hi ich bin echt verzweifelt ich versuche seit stunden mein wacom bamboo pen and touch zum laufen zu bekommen aber es geht rein gar nichts
<apricot> andere Frage: Ist es besser Apache+PHP+Perl+MySQL einzeln zu installieren, oder ein LAMPP/XAMPP downloaden ??
<slartibartfast> apricot was hast du vor?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: die antwort ist immer ersteres, ausser du willst geistig bei windows bleiben.
<geser> levu: versuch die passende *.conf-Datei in /etc/init/ umzubenennen (z.B. nach *.conf.disabled). Achte aber darauf, ob nicht andere Dienste, die du noch willst, auf Signale des Jobs warten, den du umbenennst
<apricot> nö... ich will ne website bauen mit Joomla
<geser> apricot: bei den Einstellungen fürdas Wallpaper müstest du den Style auf "Span" änden um ein Hintergrundbild überbeide Monitore zu spannen
<apricot> geser, hab ich probiert... funzt aber net 
<apricot> mit kubuntu gings... da hab ich ein Bild gefunden 2560x1024
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: wir haben hier einen wundervollen, wundervollen einstieg für dich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<koegs> apricot: stell auf kacheln, das sollte funktionieren
<apricot> LetoThe2nd,  ja danke - aber mir gings um die Konfiguraton für Joomla
<apricot> je nach Installation liegen die scripte wieder woanders... die Speicherorte für die website sind wieder anders
<levu> geser: danke. kann was passieren, wenn ich gdm/kdm deaktiviere? ich hab die desktop edition auf nem rechner intalliert, der nur noch als server arbeitet *g*
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: und mir gings drum, dass paketverwaltung immer besser ist als runtergeladener lamp-crap :-)
<bekks> apricot: Dann lernt man nebenbei auch, relative Pfade oder Pfadvariablen zu benutzen.
<apricot> LetoThe2nd, ja ... is eigentlich sauberer mit der Paketverwaltung...
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: schön, dass du's bemerkst :-)
<geser> levu: wenn du den Rechner als Server weiternutzt, eigentlich nicht
<levu> geser: ok, danke
<greengecko> morgen. ich habe gestern hier nachgefragt, wie ich das mit dualboot lösen kann, will win/linux, aber hab ubuntu al erstes installiert, jedoch überschreibt win ja den mbr. die haben gemeint, ich solle einfach erstmal mit gparted ne ntfspartition machen (hab ich) und dann windows da rein installieren und dann einfach GRUB wieder in den mbr installieren.
<bekks> levu: Ich würde den Kram, den Du nicht brauchst (gdm, X, gnome) einfach deinstallieren.
<bekks> greengecko: Ja.
<greengecko> im artikel grub 2 reparieren hab ich aber gelesen, dass der ort der grubinstallation iwie wichtig sei
<bekks> greengecko: Ja.
<greengecko> da wollte ich jetz fragen bevor ich win installier, ob ich noch nachschauen muss, wo grub installiert is oder so
<levu> bekks: ich werd es im urlaub noch mal als desktop rechner brauchen, da es ein laptop ist, aber im normalen betrieb hier brauch ichs nicht, also kommt deinstallieren nicht in Frage :)
<misabur> hi zusammen, ich probiere gerade cnee, aber leider ohne Erfolg 
<misabur> cnee --record --mouse --events-to-record 1000
<misabur> Error number: 35
<misabur>   Error:      Record memory failure
<misabur>   Solution:   Xnee failed due to bad data received from RECORD extension
<misabur> in Xorg habe ich record aktiviert
<misabur> hat jemand eine Idee?
<apricot> greengecko, du musst IMMER erst Windows installieren, dann Linux !!  Windows braucht die erste PArtition der esret
<apricot> greengecko, du musst IMMER erst Windows installieren, dann Linux !!  Windows braucht die erste PArtition der ersten Platte - IMMDER
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: völliger nonsens.
<greengecko> stimmt :)
<apricot> wenn da Linux drauf ist, gehts in die Hose
<misabur> stimmt ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: noch mehr nonsens.
<greengecko> der einzige grund warum windows als ersters installiert wird überschreibt der nur den mbr
<apricot> wieso ?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: weils einfach nicht stimmt. windows läuft auch von anderen platten, anderen partitionen usw usf.
<greengecko> also kannste linux nimmer booten. dagegen kannste was tun: installier linux als erstes, gib windows ne ntfspartition, installier windows und dann installier grub neu in den mbr
<apricot> seit wann ?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: ausser vielleicht win95 oder so.
<bekks> apricot: Du erzählst Quatsch, von dem Du keine Ahnung hast.
<bekks> apricot: Seit immer.
<greengecko> aber ich wollt ja nur fragen, bevor ich nun windows installier, ob ich noch nachgucken muss, wo grub installiert is oder sowas ähnliches.
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: seit gut 10 jahren?
<bekks> greengecko: Ja, schau nach.
<LetoThe2nd> (mindestens)
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: du musst halt die platte wissen, von der der mbr relevant ist, und ob du ne extra /boot hast.
<greengecko> ok und wie mach ich das? (hab ne standard 10.04 ubuntu installation, da sollte doch grub stanrdmäßig an einem bestimmten platz installiert sein oder?)
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: also nicht von hand /boot angelegt?
<greengecko> LetoThe2nd: wieso extra /boot? :s und es gibt nur eine hdd im pc.
<greengecko> nein ich hab ubuntu standardmäßig installiert.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: wenn du nicht weisst was es ist, kannst du's in diesem fall ignorieren :-)
<greengecko> ah im verzeichnis /boot befindet sich ein ordner grub
<greengecko> dann wirds wohl da installiert sein
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: prinzipiell kannst du dich z.b. daran halten dann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#GRUB-2-mittels-Live-CD-auf-einem-System-aktualisieren
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vozk3l | GRUB 2/Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<greengecko> also ich kann jetzt einfach windows in meine ntfs-partition installieren und dann komm ich noma von windows aus on, weil ich da noch fragen zu hab wie das mit dem grub neu in den mbr installieren geht.
<greengecko> LetoThe2nd: grub 2 is doch schon in 10.04 enthalten oder? oder is da noch grub 1 drin?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: deswegen hab ich dir auch nen link für grub2 gegeben... es gibt auch noch irgendwo nen wiederherstell-link, ich find ihn nur grade nicht.
<greengecko> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<greengecko> meinste den?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: im prinzip gehts mir drum, dass du einfach die desktop-cd+chroot nehmen solltest :-) ja, genau den meinte ich.
<greengecko> was ist chroot? xD ich wollte jetzt einfach win installieren und dann noma nachfragen, wie genau das mit dem grub neu in den mbr inst. geht
<bekks> greengecko: Steht doch in dem von Dir genannten Artikel.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: ist da wirklich zigfach verlinkt und erklärt... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: dein vorsicht in ehren, aber lesen musst du schon selber, alles vorbeten macht uns nicht sooooo viel spass.
<greengecko> ok ich hab nur eine partition in der ubuntu ist. heißt das ich boote dann einfach von der livecd und gebe im terminal sudo grub-setup /dev/sda ein und mehr muss ich nicht tun?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: LESEN!!!!
<greengecko> ich les ja, aber ich frag ja nur, ob ich außer dem befehl noch was machen muss
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: auch den furchtbar langweiligen test zwischen den befehlen, die du da gerne einfach copy pasten würdest...
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: nein, du hast das gegenteil bewiesen. nicht mal punkt 1 hast du gelesen.
<greengecko> tut mir leid, will mir nur nichts zerschießen
<bekks> Dann LIES.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: tut mir nicht leid, ich will nicht vorbeten für leute die nur copypastebefehle wollen.
<greengecko> ich verlange doch garkeine copy&paste-befehle. tut mir leid, is ja schon gut
<greengecko> eine letzte frage noch: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welches meine ubuntupartition ist von den /dev/sdX . wie kann ich das rausfinden?
<bekks> fstab angucken.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: oder einfach "mount" ausfphren und schauen, wo "/" liegt
<greengecko> ok danke
<greengecko> ahja da stehts :)
<greengecko> vielen dank, dann mach ich das gleich
<greengecko> ich sag später auch nochmal bescheid, ob alles geklappt hat
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> ich habe auf einem anderen Linux rechner via smb einen Drucker eingebunden. Dieser Drucker hängt an einen printserver der via IP anzusprechen ist. Wie kann ich diesen Drucker an in meine ubuntu als standard drucker integrieren?
<apricot> so, danke für den LAMPP Tip. Ich installier mal Joomla.....
<misabur> hat jemand eine Idee zu meinem Xnee Fehler? (siehe oben)    Xnee failed due to bad data received from RECORD extension
<jokrebel> hi
<Pawnee> Moin. Ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung auf meinem ubuntu-server - http://mysticpaste.com/view/3759 - die Lösungsvorschläge im Web beziehen sich jedoch nur auf Gentoo, revdep-rebuild nutzend, was nicht wirkt. Weiß da jemand Rat?
<bekks> WANN tritt der Fehler auf?
<Pawnee> Beim Ausführen einer bin-Datei.
<bekks> ...
<jokrebel> oO
<bekks> Beim Ausführen WELCHER Datei...?
<Pawnee> Eines dedicated-server von Savage2.
<TheInfinity> -> entwickler des servers fragen
<bekks> Dann darfst Du Dich bei Savage2 beschweren. 
<Pawnee> Bei der Desktop-Edition funktioniert es problemlos, aber die Serverversion von Ubuntu mag das wohl nicht so wirklich.
<LetoThe2nd> Pawnee: *hint* denke mal nach, was er da motzt, was ihm fehlen könnte und wie du dem abhilfe schaffen kannst.
<bullgard> Maverick nach dem Einlagen einer Audio-CD und Einschieben der Schublade von Hand. Ich verstehe die Meldung: "Eindhängen von Audio-CD nicht möglich. DBus error.orgfreedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. Message did not receive a reply (imeout by message bus). OK." nicht: Die Audio-CD wil ich doch gar nicht eingehängen in den Dateibaum. 
<bullgard> s/Einlagen/Einlegen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Maverick nach dem Einlegen einer Audio-CD und Einschieben der Schublade von Hand. Ich verstehe die Meldung: "Eindhängen von Audio-CD nicht möglich. DBus error.orgfreedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. Message did not receive a reply (imeout by message bus). OK." nicht: Die Audio-CD wil ich doch gar nicht eingehängen in den Dateibaum. 
<bullgard> Die CD funktioniert einwandfrei in einem Maverick-Computer.
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> Da man eine Audio CD nicht mounten kann, wie Du weisst, ist es doch auch vollkommen egal, ob dein Rechner versucht sie zu mounten. Abspielen kannst Du sie ja.
<bullgard> Abspielen kann ich sie nicht.
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Styx> bullgard: ich denke die CD funktioniert einwandfrei? hast du doch gerade geschrieben
<bullgard> Weil der Rechner sie nicht abspielt. Er begnügt sich damit, diese Fehlermitteilung zu senden. Dann passiert nichts weiter Erkennbares.
<bekks> Dan nimm mplayer oder sonstwas, und spiel sie ab.
<Styx> bullgard: mit welchem Player hast du es denn probiert die CD zu spielen?
<bekks> Styx: Mit keinem. Einfach gewartet, ob was passiert.
<Styx> hm..sicher? seine Beschreibungen sind etwas ungenau ;)
<bekks> Styx: Ach ;)
<stenosis> Hallo zusammen (-: Ich habe da eine frage bezüglich zugriffsrechte. Wodurch ist es dem shutdown button im gnome panel möglich das system neu oder ganz herunter zu fahren ohne abfrage des passwortes im gegensatz zu dem shell befehl?
<LetoThe2nd> stenosis: afaik ist das buzzword da "policy kit" :-)
<stenosis> LetoThe2nd: Danke, dann weiss ich schonmal wonach ich weiter googlen muss (-:
<mgolisch> jo
<LetoThe2nd> ich will in nem textfile einen marker durch den inhalt eines anderen files(nur ein wort) ersetzen. kann sed das irgendwie direkt, oder muss ich das erst einlesen und dann per variable übergeben?
<LetoThe2nd> (alternative, elegantere methoden natürlich auch gern genommen=
<Fuchs> geht direkt 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: kleiner hint?
<Fuchs> weil Du innerhalb von sed die shell expandieren lassen kannst, also  sed -i s/marker/`befehl der den anderen liefert`/g 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find 'marker' in your last line, sorry
<LetoThe2nd> aso, einfach mit backticks. nkay, thx.
<Fuchs> oder $()
<LetoThe2nd> ja... thx.
<derLars> bekomme meinen Drucker nicht zum laufen. smb://mail/hp klappt leider nicht
<derLars> jemand einen Tipp, was ich machen muss, um den Drucker auf einem anderen linux pc via smb anzusprechen?
<TheInfinity> derLars: smbd und smbclient loglevel hochjagen, treiber interlegen, ...
<jokrebel> derLars: nicht dass ich es genau wüßte, aber ist (zumindest wenn alle Beteiligten Linux haben) nicht über CUPS einfacher?
<derLars> jokrebel: mir ist das egal, ich kann den drucker direkt via IP ansprechen, wenn ich wüsste wie ;)
<jokrebel> derLars: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<sdx23> jokrebel: Es ist imo selbst dann zu bevorzugen, wenn Windows Clients dabei sind.
<Styx> derLars: der Drucker hängt direkt im Netzwerk? also nicht an einem Rechner, der als Server dient?
<jokrebel> derLars: http://localhost:631/help/network.html
<derLars> styx: der drucker funktioniert, von win aus, via smb, hängt an einem printer server der via IP ansprechbar ist. wie ich nun von ubuntu auf dem durcker drucke ist mir egal, ob direkt oder smb....
<Styx> was ist das denn für ein Printer-Server? ein Rechner oder irgendein komische Gerät?
<jokrebel> derLars: was hat denn dann der Printerserver für ein OS?
<derLars> synx: kleines gerät, kann ich anpingen
<derLars> jokrebel: netgear ps 101
<derLars> der smb server ist, nicht schimpfen, ein suse
<Styx> derLars: brauchst du für den printserver eine Software unter Windows oder eine art treiber?
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> derLars: Wenn ich mir so die Installationsanleitung durchlese, mußt Du evtl. nur einen Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen.
<derLars> styx: nein
<Styx> so sollte es EIGENTLICH gehen, wenn der Printserver nicht irgendeinen Spezialtreiber oder so braucht
<derLars> jokrebel: was muss ich dafür tun?
<jokrebel> derLars: Ubuntu? 10.04?
<Styx> derLars: Systemverwaltung -> drucker -> Hinzufügen -> Netzwerkdrucker
<jokrebel> .oO( Glaskugel pollier )
<derLars> jokrebel: das letzte ja
<jokrebel> also das erste (Ubuntu) nein - aus der Nase zieh…
<derLars> jokrebel: das was man sich momentan herunterladen kann, das neuste
<Styx> also 10.10
<Styx> aber das ist doch relativ wurscht, denn die Menüs haben sich ja nicht geändert
 * jokrebel weiß trotzdem ganz gerne was der Fragensteller für OS hat. Könnt ja auch K... oder X.... sein. Oder 6.10 - lol
<derLars> jokrebel: es ist das aktuelle kubuntu
<derLars> jokrebel: ich kann nun folgendes hinzufügen: Appsocket, ipp; LPD, smb, andere
<jokrebel> na siehste - dann klappt Styx's Anleitung ja schon mal nicht.
<Styx> derLars: naja ein paar infos von deiner Seite wären schonmal hilfreich um DIR zu helfen ;)
<Styx> derLars: gibt es die Auswahl "Netzwerkdrucker finden"?
<Styx> jokrebel: imho sieht das Druckermenü unter Kubuntu genauso aus
<derLars> Netzwerkdrucker unter kubuntu geht dann nicht?
<jokrebel> .oO( vielleicht über den Browser? )
<Styx> derLars: beantworte doch mal bitte unsere Fragen, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch helfen
<derLars> Styx: nein
<jokrebel> derLars: gib mal im Browser http://localhost:631/ ein.
<derLars> styx: nein, es gibt diese suche nicht
<Styx> dann nimm bitte ipp und gib als host die IP-Adresse an
<derLars> jokrebel: ist gemacht
<derLars> styx: ok ipp
<jokrebel> dann auf Verwaltung - Drucker hinzufügen.
<jokrebel> da sollte er dann hoffentlich Deinen (eingeschaltenen und verbundenen!!!) Drucker finden.
<Styx> das wäre jetzt der hammer, wenn der Drucker einfach aus wäre ;)
<jokrebel> derLars: was ist es denn für Drucker - wenn HP kann auch " AppSocket/HP JetDirect (Unknown)" hilfreich sein.
<derLars> styx: ;-)
<derLars> jokrebel: HP LaserJet 1200
<derLars> jokrebel: er sucht noch immer
<Styx> jokrebel: aber ich glaube das geht dann nur per USB, oder?
<jokrebel> Styx: nö. Hab hier nen uralten HP-Laser mit Netzwerkkarte. Der läuft genau da drüber.
<Styx> ah ok, gut zu wissen :)
<greengecko> hallo. hab mein windows installiert, bin grad von livecd aus on und hab das mit dem grub in den mbr neuinstallieren versucht..scheint nicht zu klappen
<Styx> scheint nicht zu klappen oder klappt nicht?
<greengecko> input> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-setup /dev/sda1 output>Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<greengecko> klappt nicht wuerd ich sagen
<LetoThe2nd> chroot gemacht?
<greengecko> wie geht das
<TheInfinity> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=sudo+grub-setup+/dev/sda1+output%3ESegmentation+fault+(core+dumped)&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ...
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/32eblqa | sudo grub-setup /dev/sda1 output>Segmentation fault (core dumped) - Google Search
<TheInfinity> und des mitt dem chroot steht in dem verlinkten artikel ...
<greengecko> ich bin von livecd on
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: danke für das gespräch. wir reden weiter, wenn du wie schon vor stunden gesagt endlich mal BEI ZEILE 1 ZU LESEN ANFÄNGST!
<jokrebel> oder hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<greengecko> ich guck mal ob ich den nochmal finde
<greengecko> danke jokrebel
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: tip: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<greengecko> ah danke sch;n >(
<greengecko> mist ich komm mit der englischen tastatur nicht klar, sorrz
<Guschtel> greengecko: loadkeys de
<greengecko> ich bin grad dabei, die zusaetzlichen schritte auszufuehren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD aber da klappt was net ganz
<greengecko> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys output> mount: mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<greengecko> guschtel> ah danke
<Styx> greengecko: dann musst du ihn erstellen
<Styx> mkdir /mnt/sys
<LetoThe2nd> Styx: nene
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: und du bist sicher, dass du den ersten schrit korrekt hingekriegt hast?
<Styx> achso, es geht ums chrooten, sorry das hatte ich überlesen, ich dachte es soll profan was gemountet werden
<greengecko> also er erste schritt von den zusaetzlichen schritten hat geklappt
<greengecko> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<greengecko> da kam aber kein output raus
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: und sda2 ist dein ubuntu? sicher?
<greengecko> achso
<greengecko> nein
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<greengecko> sda1 ist mein ubuntu
<jokrebel> derLars: mein HP ist so eingestellt:  Beschreibung:HPlaserjet4p Ort:HPlaserjet4p Treiber:HP LaserJet 4 Plus Foomatic/ljet4 (grayscale, 2-sided printing) Verbindung:	socket://192.168.0.100:9100 Einstellungen:job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=two-sided-long-edge
<greengecko> aber in der anleitung stand sda2. deswegen war ich verwirrt und habs einfach uebernommen
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: gehe nicht über los, ziehe keine 100 Euro ein. nochmal von vorn, und nächstes mal und mit eigenhirn.
<greengecko> ok
<jokrebel> derLars: Wobei die IP-Adresse und die Treiber an Deine Gegebenheoiten anzupassen sind.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: mit umount wirst du alte mounts wieder los. so, und jetzt mal mit mitdenken.
<greengecko> unmount /dev/sda2 /mnt richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: nein. du hast schon wieder nicht genau gelesen.
<LetoThe2nd> umount /dev/lustigesteil.
<greengecko> ok
<Vicco> Tach zusammen. Hat mir jemand einen tip wie ich systemweit root rechte bekomme? Möchte zb im Home verzeichnis eine datei anlegen.Mein system Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<misabur> sudo -l
<LetoThe2nd> ,sudo? Vicco, ja, und _LIES_ es wirklich
<shetlandpony> Vicco, ja, und _LIES_ es wirklich: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bullgard> Vicco: Normalerweise mittels "sudo" als Präfix vor dem Kommandozeilenbefehl.
<koegs> Vicco: vielleicht magst du uns noch mitteilen wofür, damit man evtl. späteren support vermeiden kann...
<ppq> Vicco: um in deinem home verzeichnis eine datei anzulegen, brauchst du keine root-rechte
<Vicco> okay und dauerhafte root rechte zuweisen ist nicht ratsam? bin der einzige der den pc nutzt
<LetoThe2nd> misabur: bitte an offensichtliche newbies keine tips zu rootkonsolen, entsprechenden nautilussen oder ähnlichem. danke.
<bullgard> nein
<ppq> Vicco: nein
<LetoThe2nd> Vicco: sag mal, was du da vorhast. das klingt furchtbar undurchdacht.
<Styx> ppq: er will vermutlich in /home was anlegen, nicht in seinem Home-Verzeichnis
<Vicco> naja wenn ich zb im home verzeichnis eine datei anlegen möchte geht das so erstmal nicht weil ich als nutzer nur in meinen ordnern schreiben darf
<koegs> auch das macht keinen sinn
<Vicco> ja genau
<Vicco> also besser bei meinem ordner bleiben?
<bullgard> ja
<Styx> koegs: das stimmt, ich wollte nur das problem aufklären ;)
<Styx> Vicco: warum willst du denn in /home was anlegen?
<greengecko> http://pastebin.com/TtKuAeKs das krieg ich als output wenn ich nach wechseln ins system mit chroot der anleitung weiter folge mit GRUB 2 reparieren
<Vicco> naja eigentlich dachte ich das man eventuell über die userverwaltung mich als root oder in die root gruppe eintragen kann so dass ich überall zugriff habe und vielleicht auch teilweise passwortabfragen wegbleiben. zb beim installieren usw
<LetoThe2nd> Vicco: völliger, absoluter nonsens. sag doch bitte mal was du _EIGENTLICH_ vorhast.
<Styx> und was hat das mit /home zu tun?
<Vicco> dort darf ich auch keine dateien anlegen ohne root rechte
<koegs> Vicco: das will man normalerweise auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: Styx: viel spass noch, kriesdrehsupport mag ich nicht.
<koegs> deswegen sag ich einfach mal: du scheint nicht genug ahnung vom system zu haben um zu rechtfertigen dir generell Root-Rechte zu geben
<ppq> greengecko: lies doch mal, was da steht :) und dann denk nochmal nach. und dann lies nochmal den wiki artikel
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: .. und du hast mal wieder nicht genau gelesen ;-)
<Styx> Vicco: ja, aber was genau wolltest du denn da rein packen? zum täglichen arbeiten braucht man das doch nciht.
<Vicco> okay also wegbleiben davon. und wenn ich mal root rechte für einen bestimmten ordner haben will? nicht im shell
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: tip - der MBR ist i.A. nicht innerhalb einer partition.
<greengecko> achso ich brauche nur grub-setup /dev/sdXa1 oder?
<ppq> :(
<LetoThe2nd> *kopf->tisch*
<ppq> greengecko: in der anleitung steht sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<greengecko> sda1 meinte ich
<ppq> greengecko: das X steht für genau ein zeichen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
<greengecko> ja ich hatte mich nur vertippt
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: lesen, denken... übersetz dir doch mal im geiste die fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> greengecko: wo genau steht in der Wiki etwas von grub-install /dev/sda1  (die 1 vor alllem!!!)
<greengecko> ne sda1 is meine partition wo mein ubuntu is jokrebel
<koegs> und da packt man grub nicht hin, ausser man weiß was man tut, du offensichtlich nicht :D
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: wunderbar. und an welcher stelle der anleitung steht was von ner zielpartition?
<ppq> greengecko: wie man dir schon sagte, befindet sich der MBR wo grub hinsoll am anfang der *festplatte* und nicht am anfang der *partition*
<Styx> Vicco: kommt praktisch nicht vor, es sei denn du willst dein System irgendwie "per hand" umbasteln. alles andere geht per Mausklick und dann fragt Ubuntu nach dem Passwort. fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: merkst du, warum ich mich immer wiederhole? du überfliegst nur, und interpretierst dann irgendwas hinein - was natürlich völlig daneben geht.
<greengecko> LetoThe2nd> Sorry, hab falschen Befehl genommen, hab einfach der Anleitung bei chrott-Methode gefolgt
<bullgard> Vicco: Bitte lies Dir den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo sorgfältig durch. Wenn Du Fragen zu diesem Artikel hast, dann stell diese Fragen hier im Kanal unter Bezugnahme auf diesen Artikel.
<greengecko> LetoThe2nd> Sorry, ich geb mir ja schon m[he
<Vicco> ok
<ppq> Vicco: es gibt ne möglichkeit, den dateimanager mit root-rechten zu starten. allerdings muss man dann sehr genau wissen, was man tut. vor allem muss man das fenster danach wieder schließen, damit man es später nicht für einen normal laufenden dateimanager hält. wenn du es denn irgendwann einmal wirklich brauchst, komm bitte noch mal her
<greengecko> also ist das jetzt richtig, dass ich nur grub-setup /dev/sdX brauche oder versteh ich da wieder was falsch_
<jokrebel> .oO( we sich bei so esetiellen Sachen immer nur "wird schon schiefgehn" anstatt mal vernünftig zu lesen UND zu verstehen, wird früher oder später Schiffbruch erleiden )
<greengecko> ?*
<ppq> greengecko: richtig. dir ist klar, dass X nur ein platzhalter ist?
<jokrebel> ppq: das will man nicht wirklich.
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: jetzt ersetz vielleicht noch das X korrekt, und du kriegst ne ja/nein antwort.
<greengecko> ja ppq in meinem falle fuer sda1
<ppq> greengecko: außerdem heißt der befehl grub-install und grub-setup
<ppq> greengecko: nein, eben nicht :)
<ppq> greengecko: "a1" sind wie viele zeichen? zwei. X sind wie viele zeichen? eins.
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: magst du? langsam reichts mir.
<Vicco> ppq: ja es ist ja auch so dass man nicht jeden tag etwas am system machen muss. dateimanager mit befehl sudo starten?
<greengecko> achso sda
<greengecko> oder_
<greengecko> ?}
<LetoThe2nd> Vicco: nein.
<ppq> greengecko: richtig geraten ;)
<greengecko> gut
<greengecko> danke
<ppq> greengecko: schwere geburt :D
<LetoThe2nd> Vicco: doppelt falsch, und es ist ein wirklich, wirklich schlechte idee. leute wie ich lehne da jeden support für daraus entstandene schäden ab.
<ppq> greengecko: lies bitte den wiki artikel "sudo", ja?
<greengecko> ich weiss, danke fuer die geduld
<greengecko> wozu soll ich jetzt sudo lesen?
<ppq> greengecko: sorry, ich meinte Vicco
<greengecko> ich bin grad eh als root drin
<greengecko> achso
<greengecko> so jetzt hats geklappt
<greengecko> dann geh ich mal neubooten und gucken, ob ich von ubuntu und windows booten kann, sag spaeter nochmal bescheid
<slartibartfast> mein rhythmbox zeigt keine cover-art an. wo kann ich das einstellen?
<slartibartfast> cd werden erkannt
<bullgard> slartibartfast: Es gibt CDs, die erzeugen kein Bildchen links unten. Meist, weil sie nicht registriert sind. Meinst Du das? 
<slartibartfast> bulgard: ja genau
<coldjack> Hallo ich nutze Pidgin jetzt schon seit langen, aber irgendwie ist mir heute etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen: Sobald ich auf Konten-->Konten verwalten klicke, hängt sich komplett Pidgin auf und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Ich muss den Prozess killen, ich habe Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.7) aus den Quellen von Pidgin installiert. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bekomme keine Ausgabe, wenn ich Pidgin im Terminal star
<slartibartfast> aber die cds sind bekannt (titel und interpret)
<greengecko> so jetzt bin ich von ubuntu aus on. ich krieg aber beim booten keine option von windows zu starten, der startet einfach ubuntu. wie beheb ich dieses problem?
<slartibartfast> uebrigens 10.04 64 bit
<bullgard> slartibartfast: Wenn  die CDs den Diensten bekannt sind und trotzdem kein Bildchen links unten angezeigt wird, dann weiß ich keinen Rat.
<jokrebel> coldjack: nim das aus den Ubuntu-Quellen. Oder frag bei Pidgin. IMHO
<slartibartfast> bullgard: danke -vielleicht sonstwer?
<bullgard> slartibartfast: Mein Rat: In einer halben Stunde oder später die gesamte Frage hier im Kanal noch einmal stellen.
<ppq> greengecko: führ doch unter ubuntu mal 'sudo update-grub' aus
<ppq> greengecko: eventuell erkennt das deine windowsinstallation
<greengecko> ppq: danke sehr ich versuchs :)
<greengecko> ja :D
<greengecko> Found Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition on /dev/sda2
<greengecko> vielen vielen dank für die ewige geduld von euch. denke jetzt jetzt muss ich nurnoch xp einrichten, also brauche ich keine hilfe mehr von euch
<greengecko> danke&bis bald
<papachaotica> hi, ich moechte apache mit xinetd starten und habe in der httpd.conf "ServerType inetd" eingetragen, mit der Fehler meldung "Invalid command 'ServerType', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration" laut doko von apach mueste das so gehen, habe ich etwas ubuntusezifisches uebersehen oder weiss jeman rat
<jokrebel> derLars: hat das mit Deinem Netzwerkdrucker geklappt? Oder hab ich was überlesen?
<zeitsofa> in der doku zu cryptsetup steht das man mit  -- echo -ne \"secret\" >/lib/cryptsetup/passfifo -- das passwort übergeben kann um das laufwerk zu entschlüsseln. leider krieg ich auf dem bildschirm des entfernten systems die meldung das das pw falsch wäre was aber durch c&p ausgeschlossen ist. jemand ne idee was das sein könnte?
<joschi> zeitsofa: was gibst du exakt ein?
<Upload> Hallo kennt sich jemand mit USB DVB-T Sticks aus ich hab einen zu Weihnachten bekommen und brauche ein bißchen Hilfe damit. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399526/ das spuckt lsusb aus. Vielen Dank im voraus. System Ubuntu 10.10 (maverick), Kernel Linux 2.6.35-23- gerneric GNOME 2.32.0, RAM 8 GB, AMD Phenom 4x. 
<jokrebel> Upload: und der Stick ist was davon? Was sagt /var/log/messages über ihn?
<Upload> Das frage ich mich gerade auch.
<p1tty761> Upload: starte mal "sudo update-usbids" damit neue id's erkannt werden.
<Upload> Ok, mach ich
<p1tty761> Upload: mit etwas glück ist dann die ID "0fd9:002c" mit Bezeichnung
<Upload> Hat sich nichts geändert zu vorher
<Upload> Moment
<Upload> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399527/
<jokrebel> Upload: gib mal im Terminal (bei abgestecktem Stick) "tail -f /var/log/messages" ein. Warte 5 Sekunden - Drücke ein paar mal Enter und stecken dann den Stick ein.
<jokrebel> Upload: was nach den Leerzeilen kommt bitte pasten, danke.
<Upload> Komisch da kommt garnichts
<Upload> Sorry
<Upload> Was falsch gemacht
<Upload> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399528/
<Upload> So das hat gefunzt.
<jokrebel> Upload: das ist alles? Nicht gut - wie heißt das Teil?
<Upload> Nee, das war das einzige was da kam
<Upload> Backport installieren?
<bekks> dmesg | tail nopasten.
<bekks> Upload: Nein, das ist kein Windows.
<Wired_Life> bekks : kannst du mir bitte sagen wie ich im terminal die aktuelle distri anzeigen kann? uname -r gibt ja bloss den kernel aus
<bekks> Wired_Life: lsb_release -a
<Wired_Life> bekks : ah genau... diesmal schreib ich ihn mir auf. dankeee
<Upload> Wie komme ich denn da jetzt weiter wenn er nicht ausspuckt?
<bekks> Upload: nopaste mal dmesg | tail
<Upload> Das Teil ist von elgato eyetv DTT deluxe.
<Upload> Ok, bekks
<bekks> Das ist schön für das Ding - aber vollkommen irrelevant.
<Upload> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399529/
<jokrebel> …dacht ich mir fast: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/elgato-eyetv-dtt-deluxe-v2-in-ubuntu/2/?highlight=me
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/37l4x5f | Elgato EyeTV DTT Deluxe V2 in Ubuntu? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<bekks> Moment, das ist Stand der Dinge von 2008 :P
<bekks> Wir haben bald 2011 :D
<Upload> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399529/
<bekks> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Elgato_EyeTV_DTT_deluxe_v2 ist da schon ausagekräftiger: Not confirmed to be supported vom 20.10.2010
<Upload> Glaubst Du das ich es überhaupt zum laufen bringe auf meinem System?
<jokrebel> bekks: Und? das ist der Link des letzten Posts in meinem Link :-/
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Upload: Das Teil kannst Du vergessen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja :)
<jokrebel> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Upload> Letzte Hilfe wine?
<jokrebel> Upload: Sieht eher aus als wenn Du da Mac-OS dafür benötigen würdest.
<Upload> Kann beides
<koegs> wine hilft auch nicht, wenn die hardware nicht angesprochen werden kann
<Upload> Virtuelles Windows?
<zeitsofa> andere hardware?
<Minipluto> gibt es nicht ein Programm, mit dem man über ein Interface Details an Ubuntu-Themes modifizieren kann?
<Frickelpit> Minipluto: afaik gnome-color-chooser oder so
<Minipluto> Frickelpit: jupp das gibts. Mal ausprobieren, danke :D
<ro0> Das ist, wie der Name schon sagt, nur ein Color-Chooser^^
<ro0> Ach ne, hab mich vertan^^
<ro0> sry
<Minipluto> ro0: selbst wenn es so wäre, würde mir das für meinen Einsatzweck reichen, weil ich nur eine Farbe von etwas Bestimmten verändern möchte
<shawnti> guten tag die damen
<_T4b_> Ich möchte einem Programm eine niedrige Priorität geben, mit nice. Ich starte das Programm momentan mit "screen <parameter> java <parameter>". Muss ich das "nice -n 10" vor screen oder vor java setzen?
<_T4b_> Ist mir nicht ganz klar, nach dem lesen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/nice , also dachte ich ich frag einfach mal. ;-)
<koegs> fürs java, sonst hat screen die priorität
<_T4b_> Okay, danke. :-)
<XoniX> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Grafikkarte für Ubuntu. Mir kommt es so vor, das es an meiner jetzigen liegt das der Desktop sich teilweise ziemlich träge verhält. Hab eine Gefroce 6150SE nFroce 430. Jemande eine Empfehlung ?
<ppq> XoniX: hardwareberatung gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jaynis> hallo.
<jaynis> mein notebook stürzt beim runterfahren in den standby-modus ab.bildschirm, tastatur, maus, das ganze system alles freezed. hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte? benutze ubuntu 10.10 und das notebook ist von asus, genaues modell müsste ich raussuchen.
<jaynis> im internet finde ich ganz oft das phänomen, dass notebooks beim wieder aufwachen aus dem standby mode freezen. so ist es bei mir aber nicht, hier passiert der freeze direkt beim runterfahren in den standby mode. das notebook kommt also gar nicht mehr im standby an.
<zeitsofa> jaynis: suspend to disk? suspend to ram?
<jaynis> sowie als auch
<ppq> jaynis: wirf doch mal nen blick in die logs. /var/log/messages bspw
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<zeitsofa> hmmm. syslog/dmesg/messages und wie die logfiles alle heissen schon durchforstet? (nopaste)
<jaynis> ich hab einmal per terminal suspend aufgerufen (sudo pm-suspend). da kamen auch 2 fehler. die waren aber total nichtssagend.
<jaynis> irgendwas mit ata1: serror frozen oder so.
<zeitsofa> jaynis: consolen ausgabe und logfile ist nicht das selbe. und ungenaue etwa aussagen sind wenig dienlich um dir zu helfen.
<jaynis> jo alles klar. ich werde da dann gleich mal reinschauen. sitze jetzt gerade aber wieder an einem anderen gerät.
<jaynis> was für logs wären denn sinnvoll? ihr habt mir jetzt ja schon 2 verschiedenen genannt?
<zeitsofa> jaynis: am besten das wo fehler zu dem thema drin stehen
<zeitsofa> jaynis: ein anfang wäre mal messages
<ppq> jaynis: die genannte. du kannst sie nopasten mit 'pastebinit /var/log/dmesg' bspw. du musst erst noch pastebinit installieren
<ppq> +n
<zeitsofa> oder so :)
<ppq> jaynis: manchmal kann das durch grafikkartentreiber verursacht werden. welche karte hast du und welchen treiber nutzt du?
<jaynis> uff. müsste ich gleich alles nachschauen. genau genommen ist es gar nicht mein notebook sonder das meines vaters. nur ich darf mich wieder um die problemlösungen kümmern ;).
<zeitsofa> dann wäre vielleicht ein pastebin von lspci auch angebracht
<sash_> lspci -vvv, wenn wir schon dabei sind
<Upload> Hallo, ich würde gerne meine externe USB DVB-T Karte (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-930C HD) zum laufen bringen, auf meinem System 10.10 (maverick, Kernel Linux 2.6.35-23generic, GNOME 2.32.0, 8GB RAM, AMD Phenom. lsusb spuckt folgendes aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399531/
<Upload> In Zeile 7 sieht man das er den Stick samt Hersteller erkannt hat.
<bekks> Upload: Was genau nichts heisst.
<Upload> Mag ja sein ist ja schon mal ein kleiner Fortschritt.
<Upload> Hier sagen Sie http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html das Sie seit kernel 2.6.26 da Ding unterstützen.
<zeitsofa> ich geh mal davon aus das du den wiki artikel dazu gelesen hast Upload?
<Upload> Noch nicht
<zeitsofa> dann solltest du den lesen :)
<zeitsofa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick
<bullgard> Mit welchem Werkzeug konvertiert man eine .wav-Datei in eine .ogg-Datei?
<zeitsofa> ffmpeg bullgard 
<sash_> oder mplayer oder mencoder
<bullgard> zeitsofa, sash_ Ich probier's mal.
<sash_> bullgard: ffmpeg wird das einfachste sein.
<zeitsofa> bullgard: ffmpeg -i audio.wav -acodec vorbis -aq 60 audio.ogg
<bekks> zeitsofa: Och wie langweilig. Vorsagen und so.
<sash_> zeitsofa: ffmpeg -i bla.wav bla.ogg duerfte schon reichen, afaik
<ppq> sash_: ffmpeg hat leider oft ziemlich grausame defaulteinstellungen.. mono, 64kbit/s und sowas. aber ka, was für ogg+vorbis standard ist
<sash_> ah, ok... good to know
<lakshmi> gt
<lakshmi> probiere gerade ubuntu server 10.04 in rudimentärer installation aus. vorher hatte ich selbige Desktopversion getestet. nun habe ich aber aus dem stand heraus 10W mehr verbrauch unter der shell als mit der Desktopversion unter gnome ^^ gibts da aus dem stehgreif informationen woran das liegen könnte?
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: powertop. und vermutlich liegts daran, dass "minimal" eben "nette, aber nicht lebensnotwendige stromspargizmos" nicht beinhaltet.
<lakshmi> hab powertop schon durch, aber es bringt nicht wirklich was
<lakshmi> welche "gizmos" wären denn für ein AMD System ratsam? (Athlon 2 X2 auf AMD785 chipsatz)
<jokrebel> Upload: wo genau wird da http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html Deine 930 erwähnt?
<bekks> jokrebel: Auf Herstellerangaben würde ich mich niemals verlassen :)
<Upload> Zweiter Absatz 900 serie
<Upload> Wiki hilft da nicht weiter
<bekks> Upload: "930" taucht auf der Seite genau nicht auf :)
<bekks> Welches Wiki hilft da nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: z.b. gnome-power-manager als ausgangspunkt für weitere recherchen nehmen. was er macht, auf was er aufsetzt.
<lakshmi> ok, danke für den tipp
<bekks> Upload: Wie schon gesagt, finde heraus welcher Chipsatz in dem Ding steckt.
<Upload> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 930c uses this EM2884 chip
<Upload>  
<ppq> lakshmi: nur eine vermutung: in der desktopinstallation hattest du einen anderen grafikkartentreiber als jetzt, vielleicht läuft beim jetzigen die gpu stets auf hochtouren
<lakshmi> möglich, die idee hatte ich auch schon. aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurden die propritären treiber für amd von mir nicht nachinstalliert ...kann mich wage an so einen hinweis erinnern. 
<lakshmi> also auf dm desktop sysem
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: hast du die zahlen eigentlich hart nachgemessen oder kommen die aus irgendner lustigen software?
<lakshmi> ne, hab hier ein Messgerät meines energieversorgers :)
<LetoThe2nd> also halbhart :-)
<lakshmi> und relativ wirds so oder so stimmen
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: ich seh nur gerade meine schon länger gärende vermutung bestätigt, dass die ganze minimal-ist-doch-viel-mehr-1337-leute sich potentiell selber ins knie schiessen :-)
<bullgard> zeitsofa, sash_ Das hat geklappt. --  Danke!
<jokrebel> Upload: was gibt ein "dmesg | grep -i dvb" zurück?
<bullgard> zeitsofa, sash_ Zusatzfrage; Die .wav Datei ist auf einer Audio-CD und wird mir von Nautilus angezeigt. Warum zeigt Soound Juicer sie in seinem Fenster nicht an?
<lakshmi> das hat weniger mit minimal ist mehr zu tun, als vielmehr, dass ich meine neue HDD noch nicht habe und daher auf einer lahmen SD Card installieren musste ;)
<Upload> jokrebel: Passiert nichts
<lakshmi> daher habe ich nur standard server und samba im menü ausgewählt
<bekks> Upload: Dann finde endlich heraus, welcher Chip da drin steckt...
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: wenn zweimal die hardware gleich ist, hats sicher was damit zu tun.
<Upload> Hab ich oben schon geschrieben ;-)
<Upload> EM2884
<lakshmi> hab ich ja nich bestritten. wollte nur erklären, warum ich "minimal" installeren musste. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> lakshmi: soso.
<bekks> Upload: Dann google doch mal auf linuxtv.org, wie man einen EM28xx ans Leben bringt.
<lakshmi> jaja
<bekks> BTW, schlimmster DVB Chip den ich bisher in den Fingern hatte.
<jokrebel> Upload: in http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge steht bei "Supported" weder ja noch nein. Heißt für mich, es hat noch keiner zum laufen gebracht, aber es gibt noch welche mit Hoffnung es noch zu schaffen. <gdr>
<Upload> Auch gerade gefunden
<Upload> Da steht nichts
<bekks> Doch, der em28xx läuft schon - aber nur mit großen Kopfschmerzen. Modul selbst aus dem svn bauen, etc.
<IchGuckLive> bekks: kann ich  nach der anleitung die für 7.04 ist auch das programm für 10.04 compilieren ? http://wiki.gcstar.org/en/install_linux#ubuntu
<Upload> wie denn?
<IchGuckLive> bekks: oder bekomme ich da probleme mit den libs ?
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Würde ich nicht so machen.
<bekks> ,Paketbau? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<IchGuckLive> danke
<IchGuckLive> oder halt die alte 1.5er version nemen die in den Repros drinn ist
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: was ist dein Ziel und Dein Problem?
<bekks> IchGuckLive: So ist es.
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel: ein DVD archivierungsprogramm
<bekks> jokrebel: Er möchte - ohne Angabe von Gründen - eine neuere Version einer App verwenden.
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: was versprichst Du Dir von der neueren Version, dass es _das_ wert ist?
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel: die kann die covers von frei wählbaren webseiten ziehen die alte nur von denen die includet sind
<IchGuckLive> dann werde ich eueren rat befolgen und die alte nemen 
<IchGuckLive> DANKE B)
<bekks> ,Paketbau? Upload 
<shetlandpony> Upload, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Upload: So fängt das ganze dann an.
<jokrebel> lol
<IchGuckLive> dazu bin ich sicherlich noch nicht in der lage um dies zustemmen  NOOB to pro
<IchGuckLive> bis dann BB Danke nochmals
<jokrebel> Upload: schau doch mal auf blöd bei "System - Sytemverwaltung - Hardware-Treiber". Vielleicht isser da ja ohne dass es jemand an Google gepetzt hat ;-)
<Upload> Den hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen, so viel DAU bin ich auch nicht.
<bullgard> zeitsofa: Die Syntax muß "libvorbis" heißen und nicht "vorbis".
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<bullgard> gt LupusE!
<bullgard> LupusE: [Maverick] Ich habe eine Audio-CD eingelegt. Sound-Juicer rödelt lange, zeigt dann aber nichts in seinem Fenster an. Nautilus zeigt 14 .wav-Dateien an. Die erste kann ich umständlich in eine Ogg-Vorbis-Audio-Datei konvertieren. Warum zeigt Sound Juicer nichts an?
<LupusE> vermutlich fehlt ihm ne lib. hast du 'cdread' installiert?
<LupusE> libcdaudio1 muesste das sein.
<bullgard> LupusE: '~$ locate cdread' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.
<bekks> Und?
<jokrebel> bullgard: schon mal aus dem Terminal gestartet? Vielleicht gibts da ja hilfreiche Fehlermeldungen.
<bekks> man find
<bullgard> Das Paket libcdaudio1 ist installiert.
<bullgard> jokrebel: Ich habe Sound Juicer beendet, im Terminal '~$ sound-juicer' aufgerufen. Es kam und kommt keine Fehlermeldung, aber sSound Juicer zeigt jetzt alle 18 Lieder der CD in seinem Fenster an. --  Hast Du dafür eine Erklärung?
<LupusE> bullgard: ggf wird per icon im menu ein schalter ueebrgeben?
<jokrebel> bullgard: mehrfach probiert gehabt? Oder vielleicht ein einmaliges Fehlverhalten/Teil-Absturz?
<johannes_contao> guten abend
<bullgard> jokrebel: Ich hatte an früheren Tagen schon des öfteren, daß Sound Juicer die Lieder einer Audio-CD nicht oder nicht richtig in seinem Fenster angezeigt hat.
<LupusE> bullgard: mittels 'ldd /<pfad>/soundjuiicer' wuerd emich mal insteressieren ob er auf die oben gelinkte lib gebaut ist, oder evtl etwas eigenes verwendet  ...
<LupusE> bullgard: wenn sich das unterscheidet, dann waere das medium zu kontrollieren auf kopierschutz, beschaffenheit und qualitaet des Datentraegers (eventuelle defekte, sichtpruefung).
<bullgard> bekks: '~$ find / -name 'cdread' 2>/dev/null' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.
<johannes_contao> kurze bash frage: wenn ich einen string $@ habe und mir nur die zeichen nach dem letzten punkt "." darin ausgeben lassen will, wie mache ich das? in PHP ging das per substr
<bekks> bullgard: Dann benutz mal http://packages.ubuntu.com/ um zu sehen, in welchem Paket das drin sein müsste.
<LupusE> bullgard: cdread habe ich nur von dvdread abgelitten. das ist ein dead end. das richtige stichwort waere 'cdaudio' gewesen, welches in der besagten libary die read funktionalitaet impliziert.
<LupusE> bullgard: eine C hat kein echtes filesystem, hier wird der TOC (table of content) ausgelesen, in dme die anzahl, sowie der start und das ende jeden tracks stehen. es gibt ein cddafs, welches die tracks als file (PCM 16bit wave)zur verfuegung stellt, indem es auf den statischen datentrager die FS eigenschaften abbildet.
<bullgard> bekks: "You have searched for files named cdread in suite maverick, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results."
<LupusE> deine APP muss also einfach auf die CDA zugreifen, wie es im TOC steht. das kann man ueber die standardlib machen, oder auch selbst implementieren. letzteres wird gerne getan um kopierschutzmechanismen (wie kaktus200) zu umgehen.
<zeitsofa> johannes_contao: echo $@  | awk -F . '{print $NF}'
<bullgard> LupusE: http://pastebin.com/ZTX0CB6F
<marco_> hallo, ich habe gerade ein problem mit meinem ubuntu (alternate-ubuntu 10.10) ... heute hat sich mein home-laufwerk (auf eigener partition) sehr überraschend und schlagartig gefüllt, heute nachmittag hatte ich noch ca. 1,5gb frei, jetzt sind es noch ziemlich genau 0 byte ... sobald ich eine datei lösche und damit wieder platz schaffe, dauert es nur eine kleine weile, bis die gewonnen mbs wieder verbraten sind ... bisher konnte ich allerdin
<marco_> gs noch nicht feststellen, wohin die mbs verschwinden, weil das z.b. anhand des änderungsdatums nicht nachzuvollziehen ist, da sich demnach an keinem ordner etwas geändert hat ... auch die größen der ordner ändern sich nicht (festgestellt durch baobab) ... nur die mbs sind verloren :( (und nein, ich downloade aktuell nichts) ... hat einer von euch eine idee, an was das liegen könnte?
<bekks> marco_: du -h benutzen
<marco_> bekks: was meinst du damit?
<marco_> bei baobab?
<bekks> Ich rede von "du", nicht von Baobab.
<LupusE> bullgard: ichwerde den link nicht oeffnen.
<marco_> bekks: ach so :D sorry
<marco_> klang so nach yoda-deutsch :P
<csi-> shut the fuck up, you must....
<zeitsofa> csi-: ? :D
<csi-> just kidding
<marco_> bekks: danke dir, ich werds mal versuchen, zu analysieren, wo ich den platz verliere ;)
<bekks> marco_: Schau dir die Option "--max-depth=1" an.
<bekks> Damit findest Du sowas heraus.
<marco_> ok, danke
<LupusE> marco_: ist dein .home eine eigene partition? logged irgendwas? iotop koennte zumindest sagen wlecher prozess schreibt, wenn auch nicht direkt wohin
<marco_> LupusE: ja, ist eine eigene partition ... logs hab ich noch nicht geschaut ... ich werd mal schaun, was iotop ausgibt, danke für den tipp
<dadrc> marco_, spontane Eingebung: Guck mal die ~/.xsession-errors an
<LupusE> due fuellt keine 1,5gb in nem halben tag.
<marco_> dadrc: die datei zeigt zwar einige fehler an, die meisten sind aber wohl daher kommend, dass kein speicherplatz mehr frei ist (ich hab mich vorhin neu angemeldet, nachdem das große mb-fressen fast schon beendet war => ich fast auf 0 bytes war, hat aber leider nichts geholfen)
<marco_> und groß ist die datei auch nicht
<dadrc> ajo, war nur eine Idee. Dann mach weiter mit dem Kram von Lupus
<marco_> LupusE: rsyslogd schreibt zwar, aber "nur" 12 k/s, [jbd2/sda5-8] zeigt aber bei IO 99,99% an ...
<marco_> LupusE: danke dir! ich hab den speicherfresser gefunden!
<marco_> sqldeveloper
<marco_> (hab gerade noch ne datei gelöscht und schon hat der prozess 400kb/s angezeigt ...
<marco_> bekks, LupusE und dadrc: ich danke euch! ich denke, jetzt sollte das behoben sein! (und ich muss essen ;) )
<marco_> schönen abend euch noch! ciao
<zeitsofa> gibst nen ubuntu backport repo mit xen4?
<tm> ,away? C_Classic 
<shetlandpony> C_Classic: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<C_Classic> ok
<bekks> zeitsofa: Bestimmt nicht.
<zeitsofa> bekks ich habs mir fast gedacht.
<Defense|Twin> Hi, ich habe vor ein paar tagen ein 10.04 kubuntu auf 10.10 geupgraded... da kmail nun aber immer beim starten schon abgestürzt ist hab ich deinstalliert, kann es jetzt aber nicht mehr wieder installieren. Das Problem sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/jPH1XyqR 
<Defense|Twin> hat jemand eine idee wie ich wieder kmail installieren kann?
<Defense|Twin> von mir aus auch gerne in dem ich alle beschädigten/veralteten pakete neuinstallier in der erforderten version
<zeitsofa> apt-get install -f
<Defense|Twin> zeitsofa: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Defense|Twin> zeitsofa: also es fixt nichts
<shawnti> sicher das richtige paket genommen?
<Defense|Twin> shawnti: sudo apt-get install kmail sollte doch richtig sein oder etwa nicht?
<odo2066> µoin,
<shawnti> jojoa
<shawnti> moin odo2066
<odo2066> hat hier jemand eine idee wie ich in einem medion e7214 die webcam angeschalten bekomm? im bios ist nur "last state" und "deactivated" verfügbar. lsusb findet das ding im moment auch "noch" nicht...
<shawnti> odo: lshal -m
<shawnti> was spuckt er dir aus?
<shawnti> am besten pastebin.com
<Defense|Twin> gibt es keinen anderen weg ubuntu mal checken zu lassen ob alles ok ist?
<Defense|Twin> also ich mein es muss ja einen grund geben warum er nicht von selbst 4.4.6 auf 4.4.8 updated
<gnude> hallo
<Defense|Twin> ach... oder nee ich glaube er hat 4.4.8 installiert...
<shawnti> :>
<gnude> wenn ich mich mit ssh entfernt an einen andren rechner angemeldet habe und mir dort mit dem programm "mail" meine mails ansehe, kann ich die auch weiterleiten?
<odo2066> shawnti, in welchem packet isn lshal
<bekks> odo2066: packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> gnude: Ja.
<gnude> bekks: wie?
<gnude> ich gebe die mailnummer an, z.b. 60 und dann bin ich in der mail drin.
<bekks> gnude: Wie auch immer das in "mail" geht. Aber das hat nichts mit ssh zu tun.
<tm> gnude: crosspostings sind unerwünscht
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: bitte in zukunft kein crossposting mehr, ok?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: 1:0 für dich.
<bekks> gnude: Und das stehet sicherlich in "man mail".
<gnude> ich schau mal nach
<tm> LetoThe2nd: ich bin im query drauf angesprochen worden :)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<shawnti> crossposting = ?
<tm> gnude: unterlass das bitte in zukunft und da du kein ubuntu hast, ist das eh nicht der passende channel für dich
<shawnti> wo hat er denn noch gefragt?
<odo2066> shawnti, Start monitoring devicelist:
<gnude> ich dachte hier snd mehr leute aktiv?
<gnude> ...
<shawnti> odo2066: falls noch mehr lines kommen, bitte pastebin oder sonst was in der art nutzen
<tm> ,regeln? gnude lese die bitte durch
<shetlandpony> gnude lese die bitte durch: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<shawnti> odo2066: kenne den lappi ned, gibts nen knopf für die webcam an/aus?
<shawnti> wenn ja, mach die mal an
<PBeck> hi
<odo2066> shawnti, den knopf gibts da tut sich aber nix
<shawnti> hmm, der uvc treiber ist installed?
<odo2066> ist ein ganz frisches 10.10
<bekks> odo2066: dmesg angucken, ob da was gefunden wird. lsusb anschauen, lspci anschauen. Googlen, welchen Chipsatz das Ding verwendet.
<odo2066> bekks, lsusb und lspci sagen jeweils nix zum thema camera...
<bekks> odo2066: Dann dmesg und google.
<botoxx> kann mir jemand helfen bitte, will eine DvD Brennen aber Brasero funktioniet nicht :(
<shawnti> schätze mal er hat nicht den aktuellen treiber drin
<shawnti> check mal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC#10.04
<bekks> botoxx: "funktioniert nicht" ist keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> ,wf? botoxx 
<shetlandpony> botoxx: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<botoxx> es wird mir keine fehlermeldung gezeigt nur ein log
<shawnti> log pasten: pastebin.com
<shawnti> @botoxx
<jokrebel> botoxx: nimm K3B
<odo2066> bekks, dmesg sagt auch nix zur kamera
<bekks> odo2066: Ja dann google. Sag ich schon zum dritten Mal. :)
<odo2066> bekks, google sagt nur was zu windows
<bekks> odo2066: Versuche herauszufinden, welche Kamera da drin ist.
<bekks> odo2066: Wenn Du das dann weisst, kann man auch herausfinden, welchen Treiber man verwenden muss.
<botoxx> http://pastebin.com/bX9BgG4J ... hab ubuntu 10.04
<bekks> Zeile 545.
<bekks> Nimm einfach k3b zum Brennen.
<botoxx> vielen dank =) dann versuchen wir es halt erneut ^^
<Schlafmuetze> Nabend, was ist denn auf einem System und 8GB RAM eher zu empfehlen, ein 32-Bit-System mit PAE-Kernel oder doch das 64 -Bit-Kubun+u?
<Schlafmuetze> Kubuntu*
<LetoThe2nd> Schlafmuetze: wenn du nicht bewusst 64b-inkompatible software einsetzen willst/musst: natürlich 64b.
<bekks> 64Bit, wenn die CPU 64Bit kann.
<Schlafmuetze> Ok, danke. Wunderte mich nur das auf den offiziellen Downloadseiten die 32-Bit_version empfohlen wurde und war mir nicht sicher pb die 64-Bit
<Schlafmuetze> -Versionen noch leichte Macken haben.
<bekks> Haben sie nicht.
<Schlafmuetze> Ok, danke für die Hilfe.
<botoxx> K3B zeigt mir OPC failed. Probably the writer does not like the medium. die DvD ist aber neu
<shawnti> nimm mal ne andere
<shawnti> aussschuss kommt immer mal wieder vor
<shawnti> hast du mit dem brenner schon mal gebrannt ?
<bekks> botoxx: Was für eine DVD genau? DVD+-R/W?
<botoxx> DvD-R
<bekks> Und der Brenner?
<botoxx> RW
<bekks> +-?
<botoxx> Steht nur das RW zeichen drauf :/
<bekks> Dann schau im Handbuch oder bei Google nach :)
<botoxx> Pioneer DVD-RW DVRTD08RS is glaub ich der name
<botoxx> steht unter der DVD in dem programm K3b
<Olytibar> Moin. Ubuntu 10.04, Laptop-WLAN geht nicht. Neustarten von sowohl Router + Notebook löst das Problem nicht. Ubuntu versucht sich zu verbinden, fragt eventuell nach 10s nach dem Passwort (das richtig ist) und bricht dann irgendwann nach 20s oder so ab.
<Olytibar> Mit anderen PCs funktioniert es
<shawnti> Olytibar: was geändert an dem system?
<Olytibar> shawnti: Nein.
<bekks> botoxx: Dann schau nach, dass der erstmal auch DVD-R brennen kann.
<ppq> Olytibar: wenn du schlechte verbindungsqualität als ursache ausgeschlossen hast, musst du herausfinden, welcher wlan-chip in deinem notebook steckt (lsusb oder lspci) und dann mal nach der id googeln, zusammen mit dem stichwort "ubuntu" ;)
<botoxx> bekks: DVD+/-RW steht in der beschreibung
<zeitsofa> Olytibar: mac filterung aktiv in deinem accesspoint? wenn ja mac vom lappi eingetragen?
<Olytibar> zeitsofa: Nein
<botoxx> Olytibar: check mal die verschlüsselung, da lag bei mir anfangs das Problem 
<Olytibar> Wo sollte da das Problem sein? WPA2 mit AES?
<bekks> Olytibar: Welcher WLAN Chipsatz?
<botoxx> Olytibar: es gibt noch TKIP  
<botoxx> bekks: im Internet steht: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+R DL, DVD+RW, DVD-R, DVD-R DL, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW
<zeitsofa> imho loggt der networkmanager doch sein tun nach /var/log/syslog - nach dem du den chipsatz verraten hast kannst du dort ja mal suchen ob du was findest
<bekks> botoxx: Dann passt das schon mal.
<shawnti> botoxx: iss richtig, der frisst alles. nimm mal nen anderes medium
<Olytibar> Atheros AR8131 ist der Chipsatz. TKIP ist es ganz sicher nicht.
<Olytibar> WPA2-Personal übrigens.
<bekks> Olytibar: Und mit dem Chipsatz hast Du schon mal eine Verbindung aufgebaut?
<Olytibar> bekks: Ja, auch mit dem WLAN
<zeitsofa> mich würd mal das syslog interessieren.
<botoxx> Hab eine andere DvD versucht, und es kommt der gleiche fehler OPC
<bekks> botoxx: Dann google mal nach dem vollständigen Fehler.
<jokrebel> botoxx: mit K3B oder wieder mit Brasero?
<zeitsofa> botoxx: darf man fragen was du da brennen möchtest?
<zeitsofa> und welche ubuntu version du hast
<botoxx> Ich will eine Daten DVD brennden, denn ich hab bei meinem autoradio einen Bildschirm dabei und auf diesem Musik hören wie auch Musikvideos anschaun
<apollo13> 10 dinge die die menschheit nicht braucht
<botoxx> er kann DvDs lesen, wie auch MP3 und WMA und WMV datein abspielen
<apollo13> achne, das endet in offtopic; aber du sollst während dem fahren auf die straße schaun^^
<shawnti> musikvideos beim autofahren ? na mahlzeit...
<botoxx> is für die beifahrer net für mich bin ja kein irrer xD
<apollo13> lenkt dennoch ab
<botoxx> nja daneben stell ich noch kaffee auf und schreib sms
<dadrc>  apollo13: Daten, DVDs, Musik, Videos, Autos, Radios, Bilder, Schirme?
<botoxx> Mein bildschirm vorne ist aus aber die in den rücksitzen sind an 
<zeitsofa> botoxx: und welche ubuntu version?
<botoxx> 10.04
<dadrc> oh, ist ja garnicht OT hier. 'tschuldigung, bin ruhig.
<LupusE> botoxx: deine dvd wirdnicth von  dienem laufwerk gegessen, richtig? mal eineandere sorte versucht?(wahlweise nen anderen dvd recorder)
<shawnti> exakt deinen fehler da finde ich in x threads. lag wohl meistens an den medien
<shawnti> oder unter umständen da DMA an oder aus war
<apollo13> botoxx: darf ich statt dvds usb empfehlen? dann sparrst dir auch das neubrennen
<apollo13> oh und es geht auch zumeist
<shawnti> apollo13: und wenn er keinen usb anschluss im auto hat?
<jokrebel> botoxx: teilst Du nun auch noch mit ob Du immer noch Brasero probierst oder inzwischen k3B?
<zeitsofa> es gab vor einigen jahren nämlich schon mal den fall das cdrecord nicht in der lage war datencd zu brennen mit bestimmten brennern.
<apollo13> shawnti: sowas gibt es noch?
<botoxx> ich verwende k3B sry
<zeitsofa> botoxx: kannst du mal einfach testweise versuchen nen iso image zu brennen? 
<botoxx> Jah ich will auch USB aber das auto hatte schon ein Autoradio verbaut und wenn ich die ausbaue und mein altes Radio ein hab ich USB aber kann keine filme schaun 
<bekks> Ist beim Fahren ja auch verboten.
<zeitsofa> ot :D
<jojo4> hi, ich möchte eine .exe mit wine installieren, dazu muss ich diese ausführbar machen, wenn ich in nautilus das häckchen für "datei als programm ausführen" setze, geht das nicht weil sich die exe auf ner cd befindet
<jojo4> "read only file system"
<bekks> jojo4: Dazu muss man die .exe nicht ausführbar machen.
<bekks> jojo4: wine dateiname.exe 
<jojo4> bekks: aha, d.h. nur wenn ich das über nautilus machen will gibts da probleme!?
<botoxx> Ich schau ja nicht, sollte für meine Kinder und Beifahrer sein, wie gesagt bin kein Irrer und das Leben anderer ist zu kostbar nur wegn nem Dummen Film
<bekks> jojo4: Auf einer CD kann man nicht ändern...
<jojo4> bekks: klar, das leuchtet schon ein
<zeitsofa> ,ot? botoxx versuch mal lieber nen iso zu brennen als test 
<shetlandpony> botoxx versuch mal lieber nen iso zu brennen als test: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Olytibar> „Device 'wlan0' IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.“ Auch wenn ich IPv6 deaktiviere klappt es aber nicht
<jojo4> bekks:  aber würde sich diese .exe auf meinem pc befinden dann hätte ich ja dasselbe problem, ich müsste die datei erst mit rechtsklick ausführbar machen
<shawnti> olytibar: mal die logs durchgegangen bis zu dem tag wo es noch lief?
<jojo4> da ginge es dann natürlich....
<bekks> jojo4: Nein, musst Du nicht. Habe ich vorhin gesagt.
<bekks> 1228 205222 < bekks> jojo4: wine dateiname.exe 
<OlMightyGreek> nabend
<apollo13> jojo4: wenn du sie mit linksklick starten willst ja
<OlMightyGreek> wie würdet ihr bestimmte seiten in einem kleinen betrieb sperren? wollen nicht, dass die leute facebook etc. besuchen
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: squid einrichten.
<apollo13> wenn du wie bekks vorschlägt "wine" verwendest ist +x egal
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: squid als transparent proxy
<botoxx> Achja so nebenbei auf Windows hat es funktioniert das Brennen, vlt hilf das :/
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: ohne zwangsproxy aussichtslos.
<apollo13> je nach netzkontrolle auch auf den client pcs rumspielen
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Transparenter Proxy :)
<apollo13> bekks: fail bei ssl
<LetoThe2nd> s/zwangsproxy/zwangsproxy mit contentfilterung/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: OlMightyGreek: ohne zwangsproxy mit contentfilterung aussichtslos.
<apollo13> +1 für zwangsproxy; ssl transparent geht etwas schwer
<OlMightyGreek> hm.. kann ich nicht einfach ganz "billig" die seiten in der hosts sperren?
<LetoThe2nd> offene webproxies gibts wie sand am meer, ergo brauchst du zwang+contentfilter.
<jojo4> bekks: doch, ich denke schon, vielleicht vesteh ich auch was falsch aber wenn ich rechtsklick "mit wine öffnen" mache bekomme ich die meldung: "setup.exe" is not marked as executable. ... read about the executable bit.
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Nein.
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: theoretisch ja, praktisch nein
<bekks> jojo4: Wine dateiname.exe ...
<OlMightyGreek> wie meinen apollo13?
<apollo13> bekks: jetzt lass ihn doch die gui verwenden
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: weißt du welche "hosts"/ips facebook verwendet?
<apollo13> + behebt das dein problem mit offenen webproxies nicht
<OlMightyGreek> reicht doch "facebook.com"
<jojo4> bekks: damit habe ichs jetzt auch gemacht und es klappt auch, aber wenn ich das meiner schwester erklären soll klappt das schon nicht, die erldigt sowas eben gerne über die grapische n oberfläche
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: nein
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: google mal "free web proxy".
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: (und dann denk nach, ob du wirklich administrieren solltest...)
<bekks> jojo4: Dann darfst Du ihr erklären, dass sie die komplette CD erstmal kopieren muss, dann über die GUI ausführbar machen muss, um das Ding zu benutzen.
<jojo4> und im falle dass sich die exe auf ner cd befindet hat sie dann eben ein problem, aber ist ja auch egal, es klappt ja mit der konsole
<OlMightyGreek> LetoThe2nd: wie meinen?
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: dumme frage, warum willst du das tun?
<apollo13> gib einfach die order raus, dass es verboten ist und baste
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: geh mal auf http://www.proxeasy.com/webclient.aspx?__ProxEasyURL=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mYWNlYm9vay5jb20vP19mYl9ub3NjcmlwdD0x&__ProxEasyFlags=1000000
<apollo13> dann richt iptables/squid ein und logg zugriff mit und kündig den ersten der den fehler macht facebook zu verwenden
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/2an8hrw
<apollo13> das ist der wirkungsvollste schutz^^
<botoxx> ok eine iso geht auch nicht brennen 
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: und dann sagst du mir, was jetzt dein hosts-block gebracht hätte.
<bekks> botoxx: "geht nicht" ist immer noch keine brauchbare Meldung.
<OlMightyGreek> LetoThe2nd: naja, meines erachtens kommen unsere leute nicht auf solche umwege
<botoxx> sry der gleiche fehler OPC failed. Probably the writer does not like the Medium. auf K3b
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: LOL
<LetoThe2nd> OlMightyGreek: träum weiter.
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Du hast noch nie ein Netz administriert, oder?
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: ähm ja… am sinnvollsten ist imo immernoch mitzuteilen, dass der netzwerktraffic mitgeschnitten wird und klare regeln ausgibst was erlaubt ist
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: definiere "netz administriert". bisweilen hatte niemand internetzugang bei uns, weil nicht nötig
<apollo13> wenn sich einer nicht dran hält ist das mit etwas glück kündigungsgrund (natürlich ohne abfertigung :þ)
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Und nun stehst Du vor einer völlig neuen, bisher nie da gewesenen Aufgabe.
<jokrebel> botoxx: na wenn der "writer does not like the Medium" würd ich mal nen anderen Rohling versuchen.
<OlMightyGreek> die anweisung, dass das netz nur nach ausdrücklicher genehmigung und dann nur in der pause für private zwecke zu nutzen ist, haben schon alle
 * LetoThe2nd stellt übrigens fest, dass der admin-minimalcrashkurs ziemlich OT ist.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ack
<OlMightyGreek> hat denn jemand ne brauchbare lösung, die ohne extrem großen aufwand machbar ist? proxy hab ich verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: nein
<OlMightyGreek> "macht" jemand von euch sowas im alltag?
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Gibt keine andere, "einfache" Lösung für dein Problem.
<LetoThe2nd> alltag ist OT.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: manno, einmal ne interessante?! diskussion hier
<jokrebel> doch - Router komplett zu machen <g>
<bekks> Kabel ab.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: kannst sie gern im raum um die ecke weiterführen, stundenlang. :-)
<apollo13> gna
<ppq> OlMightyGreek: wenn es ein so kleiner betrieb ist, dass ihr einen heimgebrauch-router nutzt, kannst du mal gucken, ob es da eine art kindersicherungsfunktion gibt.. dort kann man oft url-teile angeben, bspw. facebook.com
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: du kannst mal http://dansguardian.org/ versuchen
<apollo13> ppq: und was soll das helfen?
<apollo13> urlteile sind sinnlos
<Olytibar> Aus dem syslog wurde ich leider nicht schlau (da ich nicht genau weiß, bis wann es noch funktioniert hat)
<OlMightyGreek> wir haben ne fritzbox...
<apollo13> oder halt gleich sowas: http://www.smoothwall.net/live/index.php
<ppq> apollo13: wieso sinnlos?
<apollo13> ppq: http://www.proxeasy.com/webclient.aspx?__ProxEasyURL=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mYWNlYm9vay5jb20vP19mYl9ub3NjcmlwdD0x&__ProxEasyFlags=1000000
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/2an8hrw
<ppq> apollo13: klar, kann auch mit ip gehen, aber wer in einem betrieb der bisher kein internet brauchte, kommt darauf
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Ratgeber-Kurse-DSL-WLAN-Ratgeber-Fritz-Box-optimal-einstellen-468382.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a5cyox | Neue Funktionen für die Fritz Box - Kindersicherung aktivieren - Ratgeber - COMPUTER BILD
<apollo13> ppq: jeder, leute sind kreativ
<ppq> apollo13: ja oder sowas... wer es drauf anlegt, kommt sowieso durch, da hilft dann auch kein proxy, wenn die leute mit eigenem umts-modem ankommen
<OlMightyGreek> zeitliche begrenzung ist eher uninteressant
<ppq> wer sagt denn, dass es 100% wasserdicht sein muss
<apollo13> ppq: doch ich kann die ids von den geräten blacklisten
<ppq> oder nen störsender installieren, wa? :D
<ppq> naja, was solls
<apollo13> umts modem find ich weit hergeholt, sowas verbiet ich einfach; ist ja ne grandiose sicherheitslücke so gesehen -- wer sich daran nicht hält kann gehen
<ppq> dann kann man die ganze sperr-sache auch gleich sein lassen :) wer auf facebook erwischt wird... wird jedenfalls gerade sehr ot.
<jokrebel> wird?
<apollo13> ppq: joah; wobei das mit facebook sag ich schon seit 20 minuten, aber will ja keiner hören; so ich bin still
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<stegbth> Ich kaempfe gerade mit einem Upgrade von 8.04 auf 10.04 mit LDAP Server
<stegbth> die Konfiguration vom slapd hat sich ja grundlegend geaendert, dummerweise will der Upgrade Prozess den slapd nicht upgrade weil entweder zuerst die Verzeichnisse fehlen und dann schon da sind.
<stegbth> also habe ich den slapd gepurged und neu installiert
<stegbth> jetzt muss ich aber das Schema anpassen, weil gosa einige neue Attribute will, dafuer gibts zwar ein gosa-schema (fuer debian 6), aber das scheint die alte Struktur zu verwenden?
<stegbth> wie bekomme ich den slapd dazu die neuen Schemafiles einzulesen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<jojo4> ich würde gerne einträge aus dem hauptmenü löschen, es scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren
<jojo4> wenn ich unteer system -> einstellungen -> hauptmenü die einträge lösche also auf löschen klicke passiert nichts
<Minipluto> jojo4: hast du es auch schon mal mit Ausblenden versucht?
<jojo4> Minipluto: wenn ich das häckchen bei "anzeigen" wegklicken will passiert nichts, ich möchte aber ja außerden den eintrag entfernen und ihn nicht nur unsichtbar machen
<jojo4> es ist der eintrag wine, der mit der deinstallation der pakete nicht mitentfernt wurde
<Minipluto> jojo4: und wenn du den Eintrag löschst und System → Einstellugnen → Hauptmenü nochmal aufrufst, erscheint das dort auch wieder oder wie?
<jojo4> Minipluto: ich starte mal eben neu
<Minipluto> jojo4: vielleicht reicht auch ein pkill gnome-panel
<jojo4> Minipluto: was ist pkill
<Minipluto> jojo4: ein befehl den du in der Konsole oder in das eingabefeld nach alt+F2 eingibst
<Minipluto> das Panel wird automatisch neu gestartet, wenn du es abschießt
<jojo4> ok
<jojo4> also neustart hat nichts gebracht
<bekks> Du hast binnen 60s neugestartet? Warum glaube ich das nicht? :)
<jojo4> bekks: ist aber so
<jojo4> ich schreibe übern n netbook, nicht über das laptop mit dem ich den reboot gemacht hab
<Speefak> namt
<Speefak> weis jmd wie ich festellen kann welches programm traffic verursacht
<Speefak> hab mein system grad neu aufgesetzt und soblad ich die kiste hochgefahren hab lädt der mit max bandbreiter aus dem netz
<Speefak> nur weis ich nicht was und wohin
<bekks> Woran siehst Du das?
<Speefak> nload
<bekks> "nload" heisst was genau?
<jojo4> sehr komisch: wie gesagt, wenn ich auf löschen drucke passiert nichts, wenn ich neustarte sind dann diese einträge gelöscht
<Speefak> 1-2 min nachdem das system online ist lädt der wie blöde 
<Speefak> bekks, nload -u K eth0
<Minipluto> jojo4: also ist es jetzt so wie es sein soll?
<Speefak> bin just umgezogen und häng beim nachbarn im wlan über linux router 
<jojo4> Minipluto: nicht ganz, nun bleibt nur ein menü namens "wine-wine", welches sich in der "obersten ebene" befindet
<rumpel__> Speefak, probier mal iotop
<Speefak> mach mir d bischen sorgen weil ich kein plan hab was geladen wird und wohin
<Minipluto> jojo4: aber unter Einstellungen → Hauptmenü ist nun nichts mehr?
<jojo4> ich kann es nicht löschen, es wird zwar nicht angezeigt da es keine einträge mehr enthält, aber das kann ja nicht sein, dass ich das nicht löschen kann
<Speefak> rumpel
<jojo4> Minipluto: doch, einstgellungen -> hauptmenü zeigt als "Menü" "wine wine" an, in diesem menü befinden sich jedoch keine einträge mehr (vorher war ddas p"pforagmme",usw)
<Speefak> jo und dann ? seh da ne tablle mit alles 0.0b/s
<jojo4> "programme"
<Speefak> rumpe1, jo und dann ? seh da ne tablle mit alles 0.0b/s
<rumpel__> Speefak, macht ja auch nur Sinn, da zu gucken, wenn gerade traffic produziert wird :)
<Speefak> läuft ja die ganze zeit auf anschlag
<Speefak> das system ist igelnagel neu sprich virus script etc ist ausgeschlossen
<Speefak> könnte gleich nochma ein neue user anlegen, da ich /home einfach wieder gemountet hab
<jojo4> Minipluto: noch konmischer: wenn ich auf "zurücksetzen" klicke um alle menüs wie es heißt in den ursprungszustand zu versetzen, dann kommen die gelöschtwen einträge im menü "wine wine" wieder
<Speefak> system is frisch
<Speefak> starte mal neu mit nem neue user
<Speefak> brb
<Minipluto> jojo4: also ich persönlich würde mal, wenn nichts hilft, mal unter /usr/share/app-install/ nach Dateien suchen, deren Namen „wine“ und „.desktop“ enthalten und die woanders hin verschieben (nicht löschen, weil es wenn es nicht hilft, sollten die zurück). Das geschieht dann aber auf eigene Gefahr, weil das sicherlich kein besonders eleganter Weg ist, denn eigentlich sollte die Paketverwaltung sich darum kümmern, dass alles, ...
<Minipluto> ... was nicht unter /home/ ist, wieder entfernt wird. Daher solltest du das auch nur versuchen, wenn dur wirklich sicher bist, dass von wine bereits alles deinstalliert ist
<spY|da> das sitzt irgendwie in local/share/apps 
<jojo4> ja die paketverwaltung zeigt alle wine pakete als nicht installiert an
<jojo4> Minipluto: sollte der ordner .wine in /home entfenrt worden sein bei der denstallation der pakete? der ordner existiert jedenfalls noch
<Minipluto> jojo4: der wird nur entfernt, wenn du beim Entfernen der Pakete angibst, dass es komplett entfernt werden soll
<Minipluto> sonst bleiben die benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen erhalten
<jojo4> im software center kann man das gar nicht angeben, oder?
<Minipluto> aber du kannst einfach .wine in wine-bla umbenennen
<Minipluto> oh das weiß ich gar nicht, habs noch nie benutzt *G*
<jojo4> Minipluto: ok, gibts es noch anderst ordner die nun verblieben sind die ich umbenennen muss
<Minipluto> jojo4: ich kann ja nicht in dein System sehen aber normalerweise nein ;)
<jojo4> ok
<Minipluto> jojo4: wo hast du denn überprüft, dass alle Wine-Pakete entfernt wurden?
<jojo4> in der paketverwaltung
<Minipluto> ok
<jojo4> damit hab ichs auch deinstalliert, dachte gerade nur daran, dass, wenn meine schwester sowas deinstallieren soll, sie das über das software center macht und dann hat sie denk ich nicht die möglichkeit auch den .wine ordner zu entfernen
<bekks> Die Möglichkeit hast Du über die Paketverwaltung auch nicht.
<Minipluto> also unter /home/jojo/.wine sollten auch nur Einstellungen von wine liegen (z.B. vom Startmenü). Der Eintrag für das Gnome-anwendungsmenü liegt normalerweise aber ganz wo anders
<jojo4> bekks: doch ich denke schon, dort kann ich "zum entfernen" oder zum "vollständigen entfernen vormerken" anwählen
<jojo4> letzeres würde dann so wie ich Minipluto verstanden habe auch den .wine ordner deinstallieren
<bekks> jojo4: Du denkst falsch.
<bekks> Wenn die Paketverwaltung auf die Idee kommt, in deinem Home etwas löschen zu wollen, ist es an der Zeit, das Backup zu suchen.
<jojo4> bekks: aha, was ist dann der unterschied dieser zwei optionen?
<bekks> Die zweite löscht die globalen Configfiles.
<bekks> Aber niemals die im Home eines Users.
<jojo4> bekks: okay, die muss ich also immer selbst entfernen ?!
<bekks> Ja.
<jojo4> ok
<pilleee123> moin zusammen
<pilleee123> habe eine frage. wenn ich ein tar-archiv erstellen möchte und dabei die dateien, die in das archiv gepackt werden löschen will, wie kann ich das dann lösen?
<bekks> Nicht mit tar.
<pilleee123> im Moment bin ich dabei: tar cfvz --remove-files -test.tar.gz [file1] [file2]
<bekks> Dann hast du ja alles.
<bekks> Mir ist tatsächlich neu, dass tar sowas kann.
<pilleee123> der zeigt bei mir dann folgenden Fehler: tar: sites: Kann stat nicht ausführen: No such file or directory
<bekks> Ja, was könnte das wohl heissen? :P
<pilleee123> also in der manpage stehts..
<bekks> In der man page steht die Übersetzung von "no such file or directory"? :)
<pilleee123> wie meinste das?
<bekks> So wie ich es schrieb.
<bekks> Übersetz das doch mal.
<pilleee123> kein passendes verzeichnis oder Datei
<bekks> Nein.
<pilleee123> oder "kein Verzeichnis oder Datei mit dem angegebenen Namen gefunden"
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Was heisst das?
<pilleee123> dass kein verzeichnis gefunden wurde, was man "gefordert" hat, was also eigentlich existieren sollte
<bekks> Da steht, dass das, was gesucht wurde, nicht existiert.
<bekks> Schau halt nach, ob die Dateien noch da sind :)
<pilleee123> ja sie sind da, weil ein fehler auftaucht.
<pilleee123>      --remove-files
<pilleee123>            remove files after adding them to the archive
<bekks> Dann benutz strace und schau nach, warum der Fehler auftritt.
<serdar> hi
<TeREV2> hi leute. habe ein problem ton über hdmi zu bekommen. könnte mir dabei jemand behilflich sein? wenn ja kann ich vorneweg schon sagen was ich alles ausprobiert habe
<DeannaT2> hi TeREV2 ja mach mal, wenn dir jemand helfen kann, dann hat er dann schon die information.
<TeREV2> also erstmal habe ich ganz normal oben neben der auf den lautsprecher geklickt->Audioeinstellungen->Ausgabe und dort hdmi gewählt
<TeREV2> dann habe ich den alsamixer gestartet und dort die hardware nochmal unmutet
<TeREV2> dann habe ich eine /etc/asound.conf erstellt die so aussieht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399533/
<TeREV2> aud die card 1 und device 8 bin ich durch den vlc player gekommen
<TeREV2> da kann ich nämlich card und device manuell auswählen wodurch ich im vlc player ton bekomme
<TeREV2> jedoch habe ich keinen ton beim restlichen system
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-29
<ubuntu-newbie> ... ... ... Hallo?
<ubuntu-newbie> ... ist da jemand ?
<ubuntu-newbie> hello?
<dAnjou> ,frag? ubuntu-newbie 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu-newbie: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ubuntu-newbie> ... ok, ich bin noch in der "Testphase", aber gibt es aktuelle Software für Juristen unter Ubuntu, und wenn ja welche, mal abgesehen von Canzeley und Advolux? ... 
<dAnjou> was brauchen juristen denn so?
<ubuntu-newbie> ... gute Spracherkennung, Fristen- und Aktenmanagement, extreme Sicherheit der Daten und Verbindungen und eine sehr gute Backuplösung, die außerdem noch relativ schnell sein muss, da sehr viele Dateien anfallen ...
<ubuntu-newbie> ... und das ganze sollte am Besten noch unter einer Oberfläche (möglichst in einem Fenster) zu händeln sein ...
<ubuntu-newbie> ... und ideal wäre, wenn der Wechsel im laufenden Betrieb erfolgen könnte, ohne das wesentliche Einschränkungen damit verbunden sind ...
<ubuntu-newbie> ... insoweit stellt sich auch die Frage nach Interoperabilität, da auch auf alte Daten zu gegriffn werden können muss ...
<panis> nabend allerseits
<ubuntu-newbie> guten Morgen! ;-) ... (es ist schon heute)...
<panis> ist es das nicht immer ;)
<ubuntu-newbie> ... eben ...
<panis> eben war noch gestern
<panis> ...so gut nu ;)
<panis> ich hab da mal'n nautilus problem in lucid
<panis> wenn ich in der NVidia-Steuerung den 2. Bildschirm aktiviere und X neustarte, startet nautilus mehrere Instanzen
<panis> die ganze Taskleiste unten voll
<panis> schon mal wer gehabt?
<ubuntu-newbie> ... aha ? ... ich habe seit 2 Tagen erste Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu, aber gestern schon mal einen Server mit 10.10 aufgesetzt inkl. ddclient und konnte sogar die "It Works!"-Seite sehen ... 
<ubuntu-newbie> ... ich nicht ...
<TeREV2> hi leute. kann mir jemand erklären wie ich über hdmi sound bekomme?
<panis> muss vor allem deine Grafikkarte können
<TeREV2> meinst du mich?
<panis> yup
<panis> ich hab zB die NV GeForce 9600GT - die kanns nicht
<TeREV2> sie kann es. wenn sich jemand damit auskennt würde ich ausfühlicher schildern was ich schon versucht habe, was zur zeit klappt und was nicht
<panis> k, sorry - da bin ich dann auch schon raus :)
<TeREV2> :)
<panis> hast du mehrere Audio-Devices in den Audio-Einstellungen zur auswahl?
<panis> unter Windoof findet sich dann meist ein HD Audio Device im GeräteManager
<TeREV2> unter windows klappt alles out of the box
<TeREV2> unter ubuntu leider nicht
<TeREV2> in den audio einstellungen habe ich gewählt das hdmi zur tonausgabe genutzt werden soll. jedoch ohne erfolg
<TeREV2> dann habe ich noch im alsamixer alle unmutet.
<TeREV2> /etc/asound.conf geschrieben damit hat es auch nicht geklappt
<panis> TeREV2: ATI oder NV?
<TeREV2> nvidia
<panis> hast du den NV Treiber in benutzung?
<TeREV2> im vlc player kann ich die graka zur soundwiedergabe per hand wählen was auch dazu führt dass ich ton bekomme. jedoch bekomme ich kein ton hinsichtlich des restlichen systems
<TeREV2> ja habe ich auch
<TeREV2> also ton bekomme ich im vlc. aber nicht bei den sonstigen anwendungen
<panis> ich hab hier was gefunden - check das mal
<panis> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/information-:-sound-ueber-hdmi-mit-ubuntu/?highlight=hd
<shetlandpony> panis's url: http://tinyurl.com/36eetyk | Information : Sound über HDMI mit Ubuntu › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<panis> ups - ich glaub meine onboard GraKa mach HDAudio :)
<panis> wie gut das wir das nochmal hier anschneiden :)
<panis> TeREV2: du hast demnach keine Probleme mit Nautilus auf deinem 2. Bildschirm
<Neutrum> Morschen, ich hoffe das noch einige von euch wach sind und mir helfen können. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen digitalen Kugelschreiber gekauft, den Silver Crest DGP 1000-P. Dieser wir auch erkannt. Allerdings habe ich das Problem das das System bei der Steuerung mit dem Stift stets annimmt das der linke Mausknopf gedrückt ist. Wie kann ich dies unterbinden?
<TeREV2> in dem link den du mir gepostet hast gab es sachen die nicht so zu befolgen waren
<TeREV2> System->Einstellungen->Audio gibt es zum beispiel nicht. es gibt System->Einstellungen->Klang
<TeREV2> was in diesem teil zu machen war konnte ich deswegen nicht tun
<TeREV2> habe keine probleme mit nautilus
<TeREV2> werde mal eben neustarten
<TeREV2> oh man
<TeREV2> es klappt
<panis> was war's?
<TeREV2> habe mal die monitor einstellungen in xorg.conf gespeichert. sodass der monitor über hdmi direkt angeschaltet ist und ich ihn nicht immer im nachhinein anschalten muss -.-
<panis> da liegt mein Problem
<TeREV2> jetzt weiß ich aber nicht welche der lösungsansätze der richtige war
<panis> magst du mir eben mal verraten welche Version dein Nvidia Treiber hat?
<TeREV2> klar
<TeREV2> moment
<TeREV2> 260.19.06
<panis> na hoppla
<TeREV2> wo liegt denn jetzt dein problem?
<TeREV2> vielleicht kann ich dir ja auch helfen
<panis> der ist aber nicht aus den ubuntu-packeten
<TeREV2> sollte eigentlich
<panis> wenn ich meinen 2. Bildschirm in der Steuerung aktiviere und den Xserver neustarte erscheinen unten in der taskbar unendlich viele nautilus instanzen
<TeREV2> merkwürdig
<TeREV2> machst du twinview?
<panis> der rammelt mir die ganze taskleiste voll
<panis> seperate x screen
<TeREV2> achso ich benutze immer twinview
<TeREV2> ohne probleme
<panis> hatte ich vorher auch so - nur habe ich am WE mein Lucid neu gemacht
<panis> hast du lucid oder maverick?
<TeREV2> probiere es doch mal erneut so aus
<panis> hmm
<panis> das funktioniert wahnwitziger weise
<panis> ich kann mich erinnern, das mein vls immer abgek*ckt ist wenn ich den auf den TV gezogen und fullscreen gemacht hab
<panis> vls natürlich
<panis> MAN
<TeREV2> vlc
<panis> VLC
<panis> yo :)
<panis> dicke Finger
<TeREV2> also bei mir läuft alles in der hinsicht einwandfrei mit twinview
<panis> wie krieg ich denn nu mein AWN auf den Monitor zurück - der hämgt im TV fest :)
<panis> ich starte mal den x neu
<TeREV2> ich benutze cairo dock
<TeREV2> musst die position ändern von awn. der sieht beide monitore glaube ich als ein einziger der in die breite die auflösung von beiden monitoren zusammen hat
<TeREV2> zumindest war es bei cairodock so
<panis> ähh
<panis> ich starte mal neu - also komplett - hier is'n bisschen verwirrung grad :)
<ubuntu-newbie> ... gibt es eigentlich eine einfachere Alternative als Webmin zum Einstiegin die Materie unter ubuntu?...
<panis> also
<panis> ich habe meinen Monitor als primary display angegeben - dennoch landen alle geöfneten Anwendungen erst auf dem Fernseher
<panis> und AWN bekomme ich auch nich weiter als bis an den Rand
<panis> wie gut das der Kollege gar nicht mehr da ist ...
<ubuntu-newbie> ... welcher Kollege? ...
<TeREV2> da bin ich wieder
<TeREV2> sorry
<panis> der Kollege 
<ubuntu-newbie> ... achso ...
<panis> also den AWN hab ich mir schon rüber getrxt
<panis> getrixt
<panis> nun sieht mein Copiz/Expo recht - will sagen - schwul aus
<TeREV2> also bei mir landen alle auf dem monitor mit dem gnome menü
<panis> ich hab mir die ertmal alle rübergezogen und beim nachsten mal starten erschienen die dan auch auf dem Monitor
<TeREV2> na dann :)
<panis> guckst du mal in deinen Paketquellen ob du da mal ne spezielle ppa für den Nvidiatreiber hinzugefügt hast?
<panis> bei mir zeigt er die 195 als aktuelle version
<panis> das lässt mir keine Ruhe
<panis> ich hab nichtmal dies Xinerama zur auswahl - das hatte ich doch vorher auch irgendwo
<TeREV2> wo sehe ich denn aus welchen ppa die version sein soll
<TeREV2> welche ubuntu version hast du überhaupt drauf?
<panis> gute frage
<panis> lucid
<panis> 10.04.1
<TeREV2> vielleicht gibts die version nicht in den lucid paketquellen
<TeREV2> habe 10.10 drauf
<panis> das wird doch aber für lucid aktuellere treiber als 195 geben
<TeREV2> wie heißt denn das paket was installiert ist?
<panis> nvidia-current
<panis> 195.36.24-0ubuntu*irgendwas*
<TeREV2> bei mir ist nvidia-current die version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<panis> ebend
<panis> moment - ich glaub ich hab da was das mir bekannt vor kommt
<panis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<panis> brb
<TeREV2> das sind aber andere treiber. ich glaube ich habe einfach nur eine neuere version der gleichen treiber
<TeREV2> ne sorry habe mich vertan
<panis> tadaaa
<panis> 260.19.29
<ubuntu-newbie> VALETE!
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, а почему функция a2ensite выдает что сайта не существует постоянно?
<TeREV2> nice
<Alagos> Sorry)
<daniel_keen> hi zusammen
<daniel_keen> ich habe ein Problem beim Drucken unter Ubuntu. Ich habe ein Bild, das mit bestimmten Maßen gedruckt werden muss (DVD-Cover). Leider bekomme ich die Druck-Einstellungen nicht angepasst. Bekomme das Bild immer zu groß oder zu klein ausgedruckt. Was muss ich für den richtigen Ausdruck tun?
<MrCatEye> hallo
<MrCatEye> ich hab da  ein Problem und zwar scheint bei mir nichts mehr im Menü Anwendungen drin zu sein
<MrCatEye> bei Orte und System ist alles normal
<MrCatEye> wie kann ich das fixen
<susanne> @all: Morgen
<brot> moin susanne
<susanne> brot: ah doch jemand da
<susanne> Wie kann man verhindern, dass ein eigenes paket; durch checkinstall erstellt von der aktualisierungsverwaltung überschrieben wird?
<koegs> susanne: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-pinning
<susanne> koegs: also das ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz das was ich suche. ich will explizit verhindern das Pidgin ersetzt wird. genauso andere co-henten die ich selbst kompiliert habe, möchte ich auch selber verwalten.
<susanne> koegs: oder anders gefragt, wie veranlasse ich dass das paket nicht nach version, sondern generell nicht aktualisiert wird.
<koegs> susanne: apt-pinning oder "echo paketname hold | dpkg --set-selections"
<susanne> koegs: danke, das ist was ich gesucht habe, kenne von debian sarge echo ... hat an | gescheitert... dachte mir schon bei ubu geht das nicht
<spY|da> hi, ich hab nen sound problem, ich moechte eine dvd wiedergeben und gerne das 5.1 signal ueber spdif durchreichen und von meinem verstaerker verarbeiten lassen. aber irgendwie kriege ich gar keinen sound wenn ich spdif / pass through waehle. soundchip ist ein 08/15 onboard ac97, jemand ne ahnung was man genau machen muss?
<drakooner> Guten Morgen! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit Aufgaben in gtg zu ex- und wieder zu importieren – RTM ist m.E. keine Möglichkeit. Kennt jemand eine mögliche Umsetzung?
<Check> morgen zusammen könnte mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich in firefox ein java plugin zum laufen bekome?
<apollo13> indem du das passende plugin via apt-get installierst?
<apollo13> oder meinst du nen applet
<Check> so bin ich vorgegangen http://www.java.com/de/download/help/5000010500.xml#100 jedoch findet firefox das plugin nicht.
<apollo13> ähm ja
<apollo13> was spricht dagegen es ganz normal über den paketmanager zu installieren?
<Check> nix nur finde ich es nicht mit apt-cache search 
<Check> und im firefox add on.das funkt nicht ...........er installiert es startet neu um es dann wieder zu deinstallieren
<apollo13> sun-java6-plugin wenn du die original variante willst
<Check> apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin findet er nicht fehlt da eine quelle?
<Check> client common core demo doc und javadoc findet er
<drakooner> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Java-Plugin-fuer-Browser-aktivieren – Wenn du es von der Webseite haben willst… ansonsten hilft vielleicht ein apt-get update oder vielleicht liegt sun-java6 in den multiverse oder restricted?
<Check> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner habe die zwei mit da zu und jetzt findet er es
<Check> das war es jetzt läuft es 1000 dank
<Check> :-)
<drakooner> Schön ;)
<jokrebel> hi
<matulla> Guten Tag ich habe mir auf 10.04 das Thunderbird mit locale-de installiert aber ich habe keine deutsche Rechtschreibung ?
<bekks> locale-de hat damit auch nichts zu tun.
<ThreeM> locale-de ist afaik nur okalisierung. das deutsche wörterbuch musste so runterladen
<matulla> welches paket brauche ich da
<ppq> language-support-writing-de
<wal3> hallo. ich suche program um eine große zahl an fotos zu organisieren. wichtig ist, dass ich auf den fotos personen markieren/taggen kann (wie z.b. bei facebook)
<bekks> wal3: http://adityabhatt.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/digikam-gsoc-face-tags-progress/
<serenity> digikam
<serenity> derzeit musst Du die Personen noch von Hand taggen
<serenity> in Version 2.0 (die im Januar kommt) gibt es eine Gesichtserkennung die _lokal_ arbeitet
<wal3> thx. ist das empfehlenswerter als ghtumb oder picasa? nicht dass ich in ein paar monaten wechsel und alles von neu taggen muss :)
<serenity> Digikam kann die Tags in den Bildern selbst speichern, also ist das kein Risiko.
<serenity> Und Picasa taggt nur online
<wal3> ah ok. dank.
<serenity> was gthumb kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen
<serenity> aber generell lohnt sich digikam für die Verwaltung von > 100 Fotos ;)
<papachao1ica> hi, ich moechte mein headset verbinden dazu habe ich es mit bluetooth verbunden, bekomme jedoch es jetzt nicht als audiogeraet angezeigt, wo kann ich zum debbugen ansetzen?
<Protector1981> kann das Headset denn auch A2DP?
<papachao1ica> kp, was ist a2dp
<serenity> ein Bluetooth Profil
<serenity> Advanced Audio Distribution Profile
<serenity> kann es das nicht, dann wird es nicht funktionieren
<Protector1981> können die meisten nicht, die man sich nur an ein Ohr stöpselt :D
<papachao1ica> die gui oberflache sagt headset
<serenity> das spielt keine Rolle
<serenity> es geht nur um das Profil
<papachao1ica> wie bekomme ich das raus
<serenity> Hersteller, Verpackung, ...
<papachao1ica> gibt da ein man die nuetzlich ist
<Protector1981> wenn du mit deinem handy musik auf des headset streamen kannst, dann kanns A2DP
<Protector1981> wenn nicht, dann kann es das nicht
<serenity> papachao1ica: wie heißt das Headset genau?
<papachao1ica> ist ein hama billig geraet aber musik vom handy zum headset geht
<serenity> Bezeichnung
<Protector1981> naja, mein Motorola H680 Gold kann nur bedingt Musik empfangen und das nur von einem Handy, nämlich vom Motorola V8 Luxury, mein Motorola S9 dagegen hat vollständig A2DP und wird auch dementsprechend erkannt.
<papachao1ica> hama 00106690
<serenity> http://pl.hama.de/webresources/article-documents/00106/man/00106690man_de_en_fr_300.pdf
<shetlandpony> serenity's url: http://tinyurl.com/355gbpe
<wal3> serenity: noch eine frage :) wie installierst du die aktuelle version von digikam? selbst compilen? diesem ppa trau ich nicht unbedingt :)
<serenity> wal3: nimm die aus den Repos
<serenity> toll, im Manual zu dem Headset steht nichts drin
<wal3> serenity: bei ubuntu 10.10 ist 1.4 bei
<wal3> aktuell ist 1.7
<serenity> wal3: die kann auch schon Tagging :)
<wal3> :)
<serenity> wal3: und wenn du dann irgendwann fertig bist, kannst du systemweit nach Leuten suchen :)
<Minipluto> wenn ich in cups alle Drucker so konfiguriert habe, dass sie nicht freigegeben sind und nun eine nicht-Gast Sambafreigabe mache (mit Benutzername und Passwort) und an dem Rechner, mit dem ich nun auf diese Freigabe zugreife, die Drucker trotzdem angezeigt werden, liegt das daran, dass der Ubuntu-Benutzer (mit dem die Samba-Freigabe ja verknüpft ist), die Drucker benutzen darf?
<serenity> wal3: sieh unten links: http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/29/plasma-desktopsJ2680.jpg
<bekks> Minipluto: Schau Dir die Samba config genauer an.
<Minipluto> bekks: ok, danke
<wal3> serenity: sieht gut aus :)
<Minipluto> bekks: gefunden: load printers = no :]
<bekks> Minipluto: :)
<matze> hi, weis jemand wie ich bei xchat die on/offline meldungen nicht anzeigen lassen kann?
<papachaotica> rechtklick auf den channelnamen
<richyw> hey, wenn ich im Terminal     jobs    eingebe muss der mir doch laufende Prozesse anzeigen!?! woran kann es liegen das es das nicht anzeigt?
<ppq> richyw: der zeigt nur prozesse, die aus genau dieser shell gestartet wurden. was du womöglich suchst, ist 'ps -eF'
<dadrc> laufende prozesse kriegste mit ps
<ppq> richyw: btw, nvidia-chaos inzwischen unter kontrolle?
<richyw> ppq: also ich habe mir wie auch schon beim letzten mal den treiber beim hersteller geladen und installiert, also wieder alles manuell.
<richyw> googleearth läuft auch und beim booten zeigt der mir jetzt auch immer das logo von nvidia
<richyw> werd das mit ps testen danke
<streifi> richyw: vielleicht sagen dir auch top, htop oder nmon zu.
<joschi> ...oder /proc/[0-9]*
<bekks> richyw: jobs zeigt nur laufende _jobs_ innerhalb der shell an, in der du das aufrufst.
<richyw> der befehl top ist schon das was ich gesucht habe, habe aber bemerkt das bei mir die Einstellung unter erscheinungbild->visuelle effekte immer zurückgesetzt werden, liegt das auch am treiber?
<matze> papachaotica, danke, wusste ich doch dass das irgendwie ging
<PBeck> hi
<tux> i Jungs
<tux> hi
<tux> wie kann ich über die Laufwerksverwaltung eine neue unformatierte 1,5 TB Platte formatiere? Angeschlossen über eSATA.
<bekks> mit fdisk eine partition anlegen und dann mit mkfs ein dateisystem in dieser partition.
<bekks> beides mit sudo benutzen.
<tux> Ah ok danke.
<tux> ich probiers
<sdx23> Gparted tät's auch, wenn man nicht gerade die Shell mag.
<niklasfi> hallo. ich würde gerne ein video mit vlc zu mpeg konvertieren. dabei tritt jedoch folgender fehler auf: http://dpaste.com/291884/ ich habe die auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ffmpeg und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC verlinkten pakete installiert und befinde mich auf ubunut 10.10. was muss ich tun, damit das Konvertieren klappt?
<Keba> hallo zusammen
<Keba> wie stelle ich ein, dass ein laptop (ubuntu 10.04) *nicht* in den ruhezustand geht, wenn ich ihn zuklappe?
<rusef> bei den energieoptionen?
<niklasfi> keba: system->einstellungen->energieverwaltung
<Keba> ach so einfach, danke euch :)
<sdx23> niklasfi: speziell libavcodec-extra-* hast du?
<niklasfi> sdx23: nein... ich installiere die gerade mal.. scheinbar habe ich die übersehen
<niklasfi> sdx23: danke! scheint jetzt zu klappen. ich bin mal gespannt
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, meine freundin hat eben nen usb lesegerät eingesteckt und bekam direkt, dass nicht gemountet werden kann (not authorized) - nun hab ich schon ein beitrag dazu gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/benutzerrechte-festplatte-usb-sticks-mounten-/#post-2276954
<shetlandpony> WasserDragoon's url: http://tinyurl.com/33u3ppm | Benutzerrechte - Festplatte/USB Sticks mounten/formatieren nicht möglich (not authorized) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<WasserDragoon> ntfs-3g ist bereits installiert
<WasserDragoon> der benutzer ist laut adduser auch bereits in der gruppe admin
<WasserDragoon> jetzt dachte ich, ich starte den laptop mal neu aber selbst dazu fehlen die berechtigungen :-(
<PBeck> WasserDragoon: normal als root mal gemountet?
<WasserDragoon> PBeck: das mounten von dem gerät ist mir momentan bissl egal :-)
<bekks> Darum geht es aber...
<WasserDragoon> PBeck: irgendwie müssen die rechte wieder her damit man wenigstens wieder runterfahren kann
<PBeck> WasserDragoon: aso - ich würde ja noch auf dateisystem voll tippen ;)
<WasserDragoon> PBeck: was meinst du mit dateisystem voll?
<PBeck> da gibts auch komische wechselwirkungen - oder vielleicht auch hardware defekt
<PBeck> WasserDragoon: festplatte voll
<WasserDragoon> PBeck: kein festplattenplatz mehr oder was?
<bekks> Was könnte "Dateisystem voll" wohl bedeuten?
<bekks> terminal aufmachen und nachgucken.
<PBeck> bekks: ich drücke mich auch immer so undeutlich aus :)
<bekks> PBeck: Was meinste denn jetzt damit? :)
<PBeck> :)
<WasserDragoon> hmm nö noch 100,4gb frei
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von "mount".
<PBeck> WasserDragoon: und df -h
<WasserDragoon> http://pastebin.com/MMf1NyKW
<WasserDragoon> http://pastebin.com/YUN6stC4
<sdx23> "groups" wäre noch ganz interessant.
<WasserDragoon> http://pastebin.com/V0QRZmDr
<PBeck> hum sieht normal aus
<PBeck> und es hat von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr funktioniert?
<WasserDragoon> PBeck: ja, das ist das seltsame
<WasserDragoon> am besten ich fahr ihn mal auf die unangenehme art runter und neu hoch
<WasserDragoon> sprich vom strom trennen
<apollo13> ähm 
<apollo13> selbstmord
<WasserDragoon> oder ne geht ja auch per sudo
<sdx23> sudo halt # wenn das nicht tut, dessen Ausgabe
<PBeck> WasserDragoon: poste auch mal die meldung die kommt wenn du normal runterfahren möchtest
<serenity> sudo init 0 *duck*
<WasserDragoon> sudo halt ging, PBeck: wenn ich im menü auf beenden klicke sind die buttons alle nur grau hinterlegt
<apollo13> noch wer anders eingeloggt?
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: ne, der einzige wirkliche user ist naddel, also meine freundin
<WasserDragoon> komisch, jetzt scheinen die berechtigungen alle wieder da zu sein
<WasserDragoon> ok also das war mal ne windows-maessige loesung
<WasserDragoon> danke, jetzt geht wieder alles :-)
<WasserDragoon> lässt mir nur irgendwie doch nich so ganz die ruhe was das nun sollte
<OlMightyGreek> aloha, nachdem ich das effektive seitenblocken abgehakt habe, ne andere frage: kann ich irgendwie ubuntu dazu bringen, die mit firefox besuchten seiten in ein log zu schreiben (nicht die FF history)?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> schreib ne ff extension
<OlMightyGreek> ?
<apollo13> http://www.rietta.com/firefox/index.html
<LetoThe2nd> dann logge gleich die DNS anfragen, und nimm das ganze mit ins OT ;-)
<apollo13> okay, das ist eher noch für ne etwas alte version :þ
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, oder urlsnarf ..
<apollo13> wobei dns anfragen cached sind, sprich du bekommst damit nicht alles mit
<apollo13> urlsnarf klingt nett
<apollo13> wobei urlsnarf auch nur auf port 80,8080 und 3128 horcht
<OlMightyGreek> reicht doch um die arbeitsanweisung "privates surfen verboten" zu kontrollieren
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> man https
<PBeck> wieso muss man privates surfen verbieten?
<apollo13> ist leider port 443 und nicht ohne weiteres sniffbar
<PBeck> deutsche Mitarbeiter sind wohl erzogen!
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, hmm... gibts da nicht noch einschränkungen wegen datenschutz?
<OlMightyGreek> PBeck: ne, sind sie scheinbar nicht
<OlMightyGreek> wenn das firmennetz ausdrücklich nur zum dienstlichen gebrauch deklariert wird, dann darf mal loggen und kontrollieren
<apollo13> rumpe1: solang du denen das mitteilst nicht
<rumpe1> ah, okay.... da ist vielleicht webspy ganz effektiv... alle bilder, die angesurft werden, loggen und auf einen zentralen firmen-bildschirm mit rechnernamen pr
<LetoThe2nd> (und es war gestern schon OT, es ist heute OT...)
<rumpe1> präsentieren ^^
<PBeck> OlMightyGreek: naja aufwand ist enorm wenn man nicht möchte das alle zwei minuten einer anruft weil eine geschäftliche seite nicht geht
<apollo13> PBeck: blödsinn
<OlMightyGreek> deshalb solls ja nur geloggt werden
<PBeck> apollo13: wie geht sowas den?
<apollo13> PBeck: warum verhindert das loggen den aufruf ner seite?
<OlMightyGreek> es besteht bei einigen der verdacht, sie checken merhmals am tag ihre mails anstatt zu arbeiten
<PBeck> apollo13: ich war noch aufs sperren fixiert
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek: dir ist klar, dass du emails checken mit http traffic loggen nicht mitbekommst?
<hdp> OlMightyGreek, es besteht auch bei mindestens einem der Verdacht, er chatte im IRC statt zu arbeiten ;)
<rumpe1> lol
<PBeck> OlMightyGreek: man sollte geschäftlich email verbieten - so ein zeitfresser :)
<PBeck> hdp: ich glaube ich weiß wer :P
<rumpe1> Aber ich schließe mich mal LetoThe2nd an -> OT   :>
<dreamon> Nach reboot fehlt mir ein Panel. passiert mir nun schon zum zweiten mal. 
<zeitsofa> dreamon: netbook edition?
<dreamon> zeitsofa, Ne, normal Ubuntu desktop 10.10
<dreamon> Pah nun zeit ers auf einmal wieder an.. ohne das ich was gemacht hab.. seltsam
<zeitsofa> mir ist das problem auch nur von der netbook edition bekannt. da hätte ich dir ggf helfen können.
<dreamon> zeitsofa, Danke für das Angebot. Hab hier 3Panel wie im U angeordnet. immer das Rechte geht mir hops. vorallem wenn system hängen blieb
<OlMightyGreek> hdp: mir gehört der laden, ich kann hier machen was ich will
<OlMightyGreek> die leute sollen nicht surfen, die mails kontrollieren wir nicht
<zeitsofa> dreamon: ggf mal gnome-panel und gnome-panel-data neu installieren
<Yan_Nick> moin
<Yan_Nick> kann es grüne geben, dass meine linke "strg" taste nicht mehr funktioniert? die rechte klappt #netbook #ubuntu1010
<Nightwolf> gründe? ^^
<rumpe1> Yan_Nick, krümel z.B.
<nexx> umdrehen und ausschütteln
<nexx> danach gucken, ob ein keystroke registriert wird
<nexx> komme aber gerade nicht auf den namen vom entsprechenden tool
<Fuchs> xev
<nexx> Fuchs: korrekt :)
<Yan_Nick> shit...
<Fuchs> immer. 
<Yan_Nick> beim eventtester wird nichts registgriert
<Yan_Nick> hoar
<Yan_Nick> toll....
<Yan_Nick> linke strg taste geht nicht mehr, scheiß netbooks → gravis #macbook
<panis> mahlzeit
<shial> guten tag allerseits
<shial> ich habe mir grade ubuntu 10.10 frisch aufgsetzt und bekomme nun einen hübschen "error: out of disk" von grub
<shial> worauf ich in der grub_rescue lande
<shial> und die kann weder root noch sonstwas anscheinend, weshalb ich einigermassen aufgeschmissen bin
<shial> irgendwelche ideen, ansatzpunkte?
<apollo13> grub 1 oder 2?
<shial> 2
<shial> ich hab nun mal in das installierte system chrooted
<shial> und mal grub-install ausgeführt
<shial> gab keine fehler
<shial> update-grub meint aber "cannot find list of partitions"
<shial> hab ich was vergessen zu binden vorm chroot?
<tm> shial: sys, proc, dev?
<shial> sys vergessen
<shial> anyways
<shial> jetzt meckert er wegen wegen cannot acces /media/[UUID meiner windows partition]: no such file or directory
<shial> wtf?
<shial> (wenn ich update-grub ausführe)
<panis> shial: Windows Partition gemaounted?
<Kartoffel> hallo mädels :)
<panis> hier Kartoffel 
<Kartoffel> weis jemand wie man ext4 partitionen vergrossert ?
<panis> erm hi
<shial> joa
<shial> soll ich die unmounten?
<panis> nope
<panis> ja oder vielleicht doch und dann mal neu monten
<shial> also wenn ich sie unmounted habe findet er den win7 loader und reported "done"
<panis> nanü - bei mir muß die gemounted sein damit er sie sieht
<shial> weird
<shial> naja, reboot and pray, brb
<panis> naja - wenn's funzt
<shial> argh
<shial> lande immernoch im grub rescue
<shial> immernoch out of disk scheisse
<Kartoffel> ich hab eine ext4 partition die voll ist.... ich hab aber noch eine andere partition auf der selben Platte. Wie kann ich meine Platte vergrössern ?
<Kartoffel> (die andere ist leer und nicht zugeteilt
<panis> Kartoffel: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Kartoffel> )
<Kartoffel> jo hab ich
<panis> Kartoffel: Ubuntu Live-CD booten
<Kartoffel> und denn?
<panis> im Betrieb lässt sich die Partition nicht vergrößern
<Kartoffel> kein ding ich hab von gparted gebootet
<panis> du musst von einem Live System booten und gparted von da aus starten
<Kartoffel> nur ich versteh nicht wie ich die volle mit der unbenutzten "verschmelzen" so da sie grösser wird
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: es muss halt direkt davor oder dahinter unzugeteiler Platz sein, dann kannst Du die ext4-Partition bearbeiten mittel "Größe ändern/versieben"
<PolitikerNEU> Hallo, weiß wer wie ich in Ubuntu 10.10 (Gnome, 32bit) mein Windows-Mobile 6.0-Gerät synchronisieren kann?
<jokrebel> *verschieben
<PolitikerNEU> Wenn ich bei multisync auf "Sync" klicke, passiert "nichts"
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: aber Backup _vorher_ nicht vergessen!
<Kartoffel> kein ding das ganze ist in einer VM!
<Kartoffel> ich kann nix verschieben / ändern da wie du wohl sagst die SWAP dazwischen liegt
<panis> hehe - jemand 'ne Idee wie ich die Download-Meldungen vom FireFox von meinem TV rüber auf den Monitor bekomme?
<Kartoffel> kann ich die "töten" und später neu erzeugen?
<shial> pastebin.com/82vacdS6
<panis> Kartoffel: sollte kein Problem darstellen
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: wenn genug RAM vorhanden kann man die mit swapoff aushängen.
<rumpe1> Kartoffel, swap kannste später noch einrichten, wenn du die überhaupt brauchst
<shial> sieht da wer was?
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: und dann einfach löschen und ganz hinten (zB) wieder erzeugen.
<Kartoffel> ok dann müste ja ... rein zylinder mässig eine vergrösserung funken richtig ?
<panis> die ist doch im LiveSystem eh nicht als swap gemaounted , oder?
<panis> watt macht datt a da immer? :)
<Kartoffel> ja panis
<shial> also laut dokumentation sollt ich nur in die rescue konsole kommen wenn die .cfg komplett gefickt ist 
<shial> aber die sieht ganz in ordnung aus find ich?
<tm> shial: hast du schonmal nach der meldung " grubb2+"out of disk" " gegoogelt?
<Kartoffel> kaka das funkt net
<Kartoffel> ich kann die ext4 nicht vergrössern
<tm> shial: und bitte lass wörter wie schei**e, gef*ckt, etc pp. aus dem channel - der wird hier mitgeloggt
<panis> ist die auf 'ne Extended Kartoffel ?
<Kartoffel> die aktive volle ?
<panis> Kartoffel: wenn sich die ext4 in einer extended befindet musst du erst die extended vergrößern
<Kartoffel> wobei aktiv flash ist.. du weist was ich meine
<shial> an tm: ja, habe ich, leider nicht viel hilfreiches
<Kartoffel> bei mir heist sie /dev/sda1
<Kartoffel> das leere stück heist "nicht zugeteilt
<shial> fluchen kann ich lassen, hätte die regeln zuerst lesen sollen, nicht erst jetzt. entschuldige
<Kartoffel> das leere stück heist "nicht zugeteilt"
<tm> shial: kein thema, weisste halt bescheid ;)
<shial> kann mir vlt. jemand sagen ob das "msdos" normal ist in der .cfg? kommt mir irgendwie fishy vor
<panis> die ext4 ist primary und nicht extended oder logisch Kartoffel?
<Kartoffel> richtig
<panis> und dahinter is alles frei
<panis> quasi unzugeordnet
<Kartoffel> ja
<Kartoffel> dazwischen liegt die nun gelöschte SWAT
<Kartoffel> dazwischen liegt die nun gelöschte SWAP
<panis> wenn sie gelöscht ist ist sie ja nicht mehr da
<Kartoffel> nach dem löschen steht da "nicht zugeordnet"
<Kartoffel> "nicht zugeteilt"
<panis> kannst du nicht bei http://imageshack.us mal 'n screenshot hochpacken?
<OlMightyGreek> hab ein kleines problem... ich nutze den networkmanager nicht und habe eine static ip in der interfaces datei eingetragen mit dns-server (hab das paket resolvconf installiert). aber nach jedem neustart muss ich networking restart ausführen, damit der dns dienst funktioniert
<Kartoffel> klaro... moentos 
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, quick&dirty würde ich sagen, den restart einfach in die /etc/rc.local zu packen
<OlMightyGreek> und slow and clean? :D
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, sinnvoller ist jedoch zu sehen, ob fehler im log auf ein problem hinweisen
<rumpe1> das dann analysieren und beheben :>
<OlMightyGreek> hats was mit der dclient.conf zu tun haben?
<panis> Kartoffel: kurz afk
<Kartoffel> ok
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, spekulieren kann man viel...
<OlMightyGreek> hatte vorher keinen korrekt laufenden dns.. der hat irgendeine IP angenommen
<Kartoffel> http://img267.imageshack.us/i/shotc.png/
<dadrc> meh. Meine 10.10-Installation auf dem Laptop hängt beim Auswählen des Keyboard-Layouts. Kann weder auf Back noch auf Forward klicken. Mir war, als hätte ich dazu mal was gelesen. Jemand 'ne Idee, wie man das lösen kann?
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: alles klar ;-)
<Kartoffel> warum hab die nackbilder meiner alten hochgeladen ;)
<rumpe1> dadrc, ist ein zeigergerät wie mouse, touchpad o.ä. angeschlossen?
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: tu mal sda2 auch noch löschen
<dadrc> rumpe1: naja, ja... touchpad und nippel hat das teil
<Kartoffel> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Kartoffel> i loveing you !
<Kartoffel> and i will childerns with yourerere
<Kartoffel> ;-)
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: wobei das aber nicht so aussieht als sei deine ext4 wirklick voll ;-)
<jokrebel> -k+h
<Kartoffel> schon klar.. ich muss das szenario aber duchgehen.
<Kartoffel> das ganze läuft auf virtualbox beim kunden
<Kartoffel> und da muss ich vorher gewapnet sein wenn die platte voll ist
<Kartoffel> bei winxp und co. ist ein klar
<Kartoffel> ist es klar
<Kartoffel> so ich hab auch die swap wieder neu erstellt
<Kartoffel> ich hoffe er findet sie wieder beim booten
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: vielleicht willst Du ja noch ein bisschen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partitionierung lesen und weiterführendes anklicken…
<Kartoffel> das wäre seht hilfreich
<Kartoffel> danke für den link
<rumpe1> dadrc, wenn da nix geht, probier doch mal TAB oder short-cuts entspr. möglicherweise unterstrichener Buchstaben der button-beschriftungen
<Kartoffel> scheinbar wirde die swap nicht mehr gefunden beim booten. df zeigt keine swap an
<dadrc> rumpe1: die buttons sind ausgegraut und lassen sich nicht auswählen
<rumpe1> dadrc, öha :/
<rumpe1> dadrc, welche art von datenträger? .... ansonsten würd ich ein reset empfehlen und nochmal probieren
<shial> sda5 müsste in grub (hd0,4) sein, korrekt?
<dadrc> rumpe1: von CD, hab die aber extra vor dem Installieren überprüft
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: klar, in Deiner fstab steht ja noch die alte Swap-UUID drin. Die müsstest Du noch abändern.
<Kartoffel> jo partition  name stimmt die uuid wohl net mehr
<Kartoffel> voher bekomme ich die akuelle von gparted ?
<Kartoffel> oh.. stimmt
<rumpe1> shial, hmm... sicher wäre ich mir da nicht
<OlMightyGreek> wie kann ich über das terminal die linuxversion (nicht kernel) herausfinden?
<shial> naja, seh grad dass ich irgendwie keine stage1 habe in /boot/grub
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, lsb_release -a
<OlMightyGreek> ah, danke
<Kartoffel> ok gesagt... geändert und der neue boot vorgang sagt df leider keine swap an
<shial> was die fehlermeldung von root in grub, dass er keine stage1 findet erklären würde
<Kartoffel> zeigt df überhaupt swap an ?
<shial> erm
<shial> von setup
<OlMightyGreek> wie deaktiviere ich nen laufenden dhcp dienst auf nem server?
<rumpe1> Kartoffel, swap ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig... von hand in die fstab nachtragen, wenn man die zu benötigen gedenkt
<Kartoffel> moment TOP sagt zeigt die rihtige grösse an!
<Kartoffel> ok 
<rumpe1> OlMightyGreek, sudo service dhcpd stop
<OlMightyGreek> danke
<Ridikuel> Hallo
<Kartoffel> Jungs und Mädels... ich danke euch.... ext4 resizeing und co sind nicht wirklich keine baustelle!
<Kartoffel> frohes neues euch allen !!!
<ePirat> hallo
<panis> Kartoffel: looft?
<panis> sorry
<Kartoffel> looft ?
<panis> läuft? ;)
<Kartoffel> nein Kellerwohnung ;)
<ePirat> ich habe ein script zum autostart hinzugefügt (system > einstellungen > startprogramme) wie kann ich es als root starten?
<Kartoffel> ja der kollege rumpel jokrebel war so nett
<panis> wo lag das Promblem letztenendes?
<Ridikuel> Ich habe ein iPhone4 und würde es gerne unter VirtualBox (closed) verwenden. Irgendwie kommt es aber anscheinend nicht sauber an. Die KDE Geräteüberwachung zeigt mir die Apple-Kamera an, währen unter Win nur ein 'MTP' Gerät erkannt wird. Kann ich Linux komplett verbieten an mit einem speziellen USB Gerät etwas anzustellen?
<Kartoffel> ich muste das GANZE physikalische laufwerk in dem SWAP sich befand löchen dann konnte ich rezeisen  
<Kartoffel> siehe screen: http://img267.imageshack.us/i/shotc.png/
<Kartoffel> ich habe sda2 gelöscht und dann ging es
<panis> also doch ein logisches laufwerk da gewesen allerdings ausserhalb der ext4
<Kartoffel> (anstatt nur die extended SWAP)
<panis> schön das es geklappt hat
<Kartoffel> yes.... danke dir auch !
<Kartoffel> wie gesagt danke euch allen und einen guten RUTSCH !!!!
<Kartoffel> *schmatz*
<panis> dito
<panis> hmm, wenn ich mir Kartoffels screenshot so anschaue ...sagte er nicht, seine ext4sei voll?
<shial> er meinte er wolle das für nen kunden durchspielen
<dadrc> rumpe1: danke, ich habs jetzt einfach neu gestartet und das layout erstmal auf US gelassen, das hat geholfen :)
<panis> ah - deswegen vm
<panis> alter - was hat denn der vür Platen wenn der schon 500GB für 'ne VM nimmt :))
<streifi> dadrc: sprache und tasta-layout lassen sich in gdm bereits umstellen. (falls noch nicht erwähnt.)
<panis> vür Platen - ich geh besser mal pennen
<dadrc> streifi: ajo, ich kann mit nem ubuntu schon umgehen, aber danke ;)
<Minipluto> ePirat: wenn dich eine Passworteingabe bei jedem Start nicht stört, kannst du ein gksudo vor den Befehl schreiben, ansonsten musst du andere Wege gehen, wie z.B. hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Autostart
<russell1> hi, ich habe mir bootchart installiert, aber statt einer png datei bekomme ich nur eine tgz datei. wenn ich es dann manuell mit pybootchartgui umwandeln will, kommt "Segmentation fault".
<seglem> nachdem ich aus versehen eine externe festplatte formatiert habe, versuche ich mit "dd" die daten auf eine andere externe zu kopieren. das dauert nun schon 2 tage. allerdings reden wir auch von 1,5 terra... ist das normal?
<streifi> seglem: ist ein (intaktes) dateisystem drauf?
<seglem> auf der alten ext war alles gut, dann habei ich aus versehen formatiert und linux da installiert. die neue ext ist intakt
<auftisch> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mich automatisch mit meinem versteckten Netzwerk zu verbinden. wicd sagt z.B., nach einer langen Phase "Authentifizierung", wobei auch in der Statusleiste die richtige SSID angezeigt wird: "Fasches Passwort...". Das sollte aber richtig sein. Auch mit wpa_supplicant tauchen Fehlermeldungen auf.
<streifi> mal ganz dämlich gefragt... behandelt der channel auch die server-edition?
<jokrebel> auftisch: mal probehalber unhidden und/oder mit geringeren/keinen Verschlüsselungseinstellungen probieren?
<jokrebel> streifi: ja
<streifi> jokrebel: lässt sich insbesondere nach kernel-updates der neustart vermeiden (a la solaris)?
<auftisch> ja, ok, werd ich probieren
<jokrebel> streifi: …was nicht heißen sollte das _Ich_ da weiterhelfen kann ;-)
<KojiroAK> Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man direkt ein OCR-Scan machen kann?
<streifi> kurzantwort: ja
<KojiroAK> streifi: Irgendwas empfehlenswertes?
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: das es da einen Wiki-Eintrag gibt, weißt Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_(OCR)
<KojiroAK> jokrebel: Nope, wusste ich noch nicht..
<streifi> KojiroAK: jokrebel hat schon vorgegriffen mit dem link.
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: hat mir Google verraten - aber sags nicht weiter ;-)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<auftisch> ok, ich kann jetzt sagen, dass wicd auch nicht bei unverschl. Netzwerk und bei gesendeter SSID funktioniert. es kommt "Verbindung abgebrochen. Falsches Passwort", woran liegts dann? ich hab statische IP-Adressen, ist das ein Probem?
<OlMightyGreek> hab grad ein update übers terminal gemacht mit aptitude safe-upgrade. jetzt fehlen irgendwie einige paketchen. hat jemand ne idee wo ich gucken kann was da passiert ist?
<suspectx> Hallo :-)
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: vielleicht in /var/log/apt?
<auftisch> ok, funktioniert auch nicht mit dhcp angeschaltet. wer kann mir mit wicd oder wpa_supplicant helfen?
<eix_> auftisch: hmmm, einfach fragen, was nicht laeuft.  und entschaerft confs ins paste, s topic
<OlMightyGreek> jokrebel: danke, das wars
<jokrebel> auftisch: kanal vielleicht noch kleiner 12 probieren und ein einfaches Passwort (a'la 11223344556677889900)? Ansonsten mal ganz ohne Verschlüsselung - manche Karten haben Probleme bei WPA
<PBeck> re
<gnomeye> WB
<subz3r0> Nabend
<gnomeye> abend
<subz3r0> ich versuche hier murmur zu installieren. Problem ist, dass ich schon mal mumble drauf hatte und wohl damit auch den server installiert hatte
<subz3r0> nun habe ich beides deinstalliert, das config file war jedoch noch vorhanden, dies habe ich gelöscht mit rm -rf /etc/file...
<subz3r0> wenn ich nun mumble + server installiere, bekomme ich kein config file mehr
<subz3r0> bzw. es ist nicht vorhanden
<Longbottom> subz3r0: Mit 'apt-file search <config-file>' kannst du das Paket suchen, in dem <config-file> steckt. Vielleicht hilfts.
<subz3r0> hey super, vielen dank
<Testers_> hey leute, gibts für openvpn eine GUI? bzw. ein package, was eine oberfläche einschließt
<belZe> Der Network-Manager kann doch OpenVPN?
<Robert_Zenz> Testers_, also sudo apt-cache search openvpn zeigt mit eine handvoll Pakete dafür.
<subz3r0> nicht das ich wüsste @Testers
<subz3r0> die kommerzielle hat allerdings ne gui
<subz3r0> wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist sie auch kostenlos für 2 clients
<Testers_> ich brauche natürlich einen client
<Testers_> nicht den server
<subz3r0> das sollte dann wie schon erwähnt mit dem netzwerk-manager gehen
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<subz3r0> Hi
<Testers_> also brauche ich ein weiteres paket zu installieren?
<subz3r0> welche ubuntu hast du?
<Testers_> kubuntu 10.10
<RedNifre> Ich habe OpenJDK deinstalliert und Suns JDK/JRE installiert. Es lässt sich aber nichts starten und "java -version" behauptet interessanter weise es wäre OpenJDK.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich OpenJDK deinstallieren will bekomme ich aber die Meldung, dass es schon deinstalliert ist.
<RedNifre> Was ist da los?
<subz3r0> unter 10.10 findest du es: System - Einstellungen - Netzwerkverbindungen
<subz3r0> ach (k)ubuntu hast du. unter kde  hab ich keine ahnung
<subz3r0> java -jar file.jar
<subz3r0> das klappt nicht?
<RedNifre> Hm, sieht so aus, als ob "java" immer noch versucht, das OpenJDK auszuführen. Wie ändere ich es so, dass "java" auf das Sun-JRE verweist?
<Longbottom> RedNifre: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' schon probiert?
<RedNifre> okay, gleich mal testen...
<RedNifre> java -version gibt schon mal das richtige aus...
<Testers_> ich hab nachrichtenmanager, desktop anzeigen und netzwerkmanager unten rechts aus der taskleiste entfernt, wie bekomme ich die wieder rein?
<RedNifre> Danke, funktioniert!
<RedNifre> Bleiben diese Einstellungen bestehen?
<jokrebel> Testers_: gnome?
<Testers_> KDE
<serenity> Testers_: klicke auf das Symbol ganz rechts in der Leiste
<Testers_> miniprogramme hinzufügen?
<serenity> und dann Miniprogramme hinzufügen
<serenity> ja
<serenity> und wenn du danach fertig bist, sperre die Miniprogramme
<Testers_> ja ich kann die miniprogramme nur auf den desktop ziehen
<Longbottom> RedNifre: update-alternatives bleibt, deine anderen Einstellungen kenne ich nicht.
<Testers_> wie kriege ich die in die taskleiste?
<serenity> Testers_: nein, du kannst die auch ins panel ziehen
<serenity> und wenn du das symbol direkt in der Leiste nimmst, dann werde ich auch direkt dort angelegt
<Testers_> das geht nicht
<Testers_> ach mit einem doppelklick geht es, danke
<subz3r0> hab nun mumble noch mal installiert. zusätzlich noch die erweiterungen "low latency voip client" und "voip server mit niedriger latenz"
<Kartoffel> hallo 
<Kartoffel> ich hab mir gerade mein system verhauen. ubuntu 10.10 auf MacBook
<Kartoffel> kann ich einfach grub neuinstallieren ?
<Kartoffel> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda3
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: _was_ hast Du Dir _wie_ "verhauen"? Konkretere Angaben produzieren auch bessere Hilfestellungen.
<subz3r0> wie finde ich mit apt-get überbleibsel von mumble?
<subz3r0> und wie bekomme ich ich den packetnamen herraus? will es nun mal mit der -f option in der commandshell versuchen
<Gamoder_> Kann man in Gnome eigentlich genauer Konfigurieren, wie Datum etc. angezeigt werden sollen?
<Gamoder_> Nummern hätte ich z.B. gerne mit Punkt, aber das Datum im «normalen» Format (also DD.MM.YYYY), die Zeit im 24-h-Format
<zeitsofa> Gamoder_: wenn du die uhr im gnomepanel meinst ist das meines wissens nach nicht möglich ohne im quellcode rumzudoktern
<streifi> Gamoder_: wenn es um die anzeige im panel geht: rechtsklick.
<Kartoffel> hi jokrebel
<streifi> okay, es gibt natürlich nur die vorgefertigten optionen.
<Kartoffel> mein rechner bootet aus dem EFI 
<Kartoffel> ist ein macbook
<Kartoffel> ich habe meine partition vergössert
<Gamoder_> hmm ... ok, danke
<Kartoffel> und jetzt findert er grub nicht mehr
<Kartoffel> die partition ist kositens und io
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: Ich muss auch gelegentlich GRUB auf meinem iMac neu aufsetzen
<Kartoffel> wenn ich schreibe grub-install /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> kann meckert er: das grub versucht in eine partition anstatt in den MBR usw.
<Kartoffel> ich kann mit --force ihn zwingen 
<Kartoffel> ist das ratsam ?
<Kartoffel> dann meckert er ... (sry)
<schlaftier> Warum soll es die Partition und nicht der MBR sein?
<Kartoffel> wie kann ich das dem grub-install mitteilen das er den MBR nehmen soll ? 
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: Du willst GRUB vermutlich im MBR haben :-)
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: /dev/sda statt /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> klarp ;)
<Kartoffel> ich hab ja: grub-install /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> geshrieben 
<Kartoffel> und dann meckert er gernau:
<jokrebel> Kartoffel: indem Du die Festplatte sdX und nicht die Partition sdXY angiebst
<streifi> vorsicht, neulich hatte ich mir damit das osx zerschossen.
<Kartoffel> root@ubuntu:/boot# grub-install /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Es wird versucht, GRUB in eine Partition anstatt in den MBR zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee..
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Integration ist nicht möglich. GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur durch Verwendung von Blockierlisten installiert werden. Allerdings sind Blockierlisten UNZUVERLÄSSIG und von ihrer Verwendung wird abgeraten..
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: Benutzen Sie --force, wenn Sie wirklich Blocklisten verwenden möchten..
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: Das kenne ich. Daran scheitert bei mir jedes einzelne automatische GRUB-Update, und ich  muss es von Hand mit --force machn
<Kartoffel> ich hatte mit 10.10 und meinem macbook pro 6,2 damit bisher nieeeee probleme
<jokrebel> Gamoder_: die Datumseinstellung richtet sich IIRC an den Spracheinstellungen aus.
<schlaftier> Aber das hat mit der Frage "MBR oder Partition" nicht unbedingt was zu tun
<Kartoffel> also force auf sda3 ?
<Gamoder_> jokrebel: Nein, die dürfte man seperat (als «Text» bei Language & Text) umstellen können, aber halt nur «alles zusammen»
<_T4b_> Die Webseiten auf meinem VServer mit Ubuntu sind extrem langsam, obwohl der Server überhaupt nicht ausgelastet ist, CPU zu 3% (Spitzenwert 7%) , RAM zu 50%. Das PHP Memory Limit habe ich schon erhöht, was ein bisschen was bringt. Was könnte ich da noch machen, um den zu beschleunigen?
<Kartoffel>  schlaftier: force mit sda oder sda3 ?
<alamar> io system prüfen bzw. schauen ob du viel io wait time hast
<alamar> eh moment vserver?
<alamar> die sind halt einfach lahm :D
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: sda, aber rEFIt dürfte auch mit sda3 gehen
<_T4b_> alamar: Haha. Was meinst du mit "io system prüfen". Was ist "io wait time"?
<Kartoffel> okay ich nehm wie es  sollte die sda
<streifi> schlaftier: tut es.
<alamar> _T4b_: zeit die prozesse/cpu damit verbringen auf io operationen zu warten, iostat hilft da zb. weiter
<subz3r0> hab nu versucht den mumble-server über die console zu installieren mit der option -f, nun wird mir auch mehr oder minder klar, warum das config file fehlt
<Kartoffel> woran kann ich jetzt wirklich sehen das der grub neu geschrieben wurde ohne reboot ?
<_T4b_> alamar: Ah. Okay, ich schau mal. :-)
<subz3r0> "<F>2010-12-29 20:14:59.482 Specified ini file /etc/mumble-server.ini could not be opened"
<LupusE> Kartoffel: an dem timestamp(s) in /boot/?
<subz3r0> wo kann ich genau sehen, warum er das file nicht erstellt?
<LupusE> subz3r0: ganz genau? im strace.
<subz3r0> wie komme ich dahin?
<subz3r0> var/log?
<Kartoffel> ok file grub wurde neu erstellt
<LupusE> subz3r0: google -> strace -> lesen.
<Kartoffel> muss ich noch was machen oder jetzt mit reboot testen ?
<LupusE> Kartoffel: ob  esfunktioniert hat sollte grub selbst gesagt haben. den output haettest du gerne lesen duerfen.
<Kartoffel> report:
<Kartoffel> root@ubuntu:/boot# grub-install /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Es wird versucht, GRUB in eine Partition anstatt in den MBR zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee..
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Integration ist nicht möglich. GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur durch Verwendung von Blockierlisten installiert werden. Allerdings sind Blockierlisten UNZUVERLÄSSIG und von ihrer Verwendung wird abgeraten..
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: Benutzen Sie --force, wenn Sie wirklich Blocklisten verwenden möchten..
<Kartoffel> sorry falsch:
<Kartoffel> das hier:
<Kartoffel> root@ubuntu:/boot# grub-install /dev/sda3
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Es wird versucht, GRUB in eine Partition anstatt in den MBR zu installieren. Das ist eine SCHLECHTE Idee..
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Integration ist nicht möglich. GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur durch Verwendung von Blockierlisten installiert werden. Allerdings sind Blockierlisten UNZUVERLÄSSIG und von ihrer Verwendung wird abgeraten..
<LupusE> Kartoffel: du kennst den inhaltlichen unterschied der worte 'pasten' und 'lesen'?
<Kartoffel> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: Benutzen Sie --force, wenn Sie wirklich Blocklisten verwenden möchten..
<subz3r0> hmpf, scheint mir doch eher ein mächtigeres thema zu sein. eigentlich wollte ich nur den kack mumble server installen :/
<Fuchs> ,paste? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Kartoffel> sorry
<LupusE> Kartoffel: macht nichts, hab dich auf ignore gesetzt, darfst nun soviel paste, wie du willst.
<Kartoffel> er sagt böse aber kein fehler!
<Kartoffel> wat ?
<LupusE> subz3r0: dann solltest du die dokumentation des kack mumbleservers lesen, oder eine fehlermeldung schreibe.
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: du möchtest --force benutzen
<schlaftier> Das Wort "error" bedeutet übrigens "Fehler"
<subz3r0> Lupuse: das liegt wohl nicht an dem server. ich habe wie schon erwähnt, nachdem ich alles deinstalliert hatte und das config file immer noch da war, das file gelöscht mir rm -rf. Nun lässt es sich nicht mehr mit installen, warum auch immer
<micha__> Hallo, kann mir jemand beim übersetzen bzw. Verstehen des folgenden VDR  Wikis helfen? http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Externremux.sh   ich verstehe vor allem nicht  -r $PATH/externremux.sh bzw --remux=$PATH/externremux.sh
<Kartoffel> klar er sagte aber NO ERROR
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: In dem, was du hier gepastet hast, kam "error" vor, nicht "NO ERROR". Aber das ist müßig, darüber zu diskutieren
<micha__> 1. muiss ich jetzt  -r $PATH/externremux.sh oder --remux=$PATH/externremux.sh tippen 2. Welchen pfad muss ich angeben??
<_T4b_> alamar: Ich kann mit dem output von iostat nicht allzu viel anfangen. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399541/ Ist das gut oder schlecht?
<LupusE> subz3r0: was willst du mir damit sagen? 'das file geloescht' ... welches? 'laesst sich ncith installieren' ... dann installiere es. (ps: hellsehen ist hier nicht im support inbegriffen, keiner kann deinen bildschirm lesen).
<Kartoffel> grub-install /dev/sda --force
<Kartoffel> ist doch richtig
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: vorhin hattest du noch ein --root-directory dabei, möchte ich anmerken
<Kartoffel> stimmt
<Kartoffel> ok dann reboote ich mal
<Kartoffel> danke an alle für die hilfe
<subz3r0> LupusE: weiter oben steht explizit was ich gemacht habe
<LupusE> subz3r0: gut, dann hoffe ich fuer dich das hat jemand gelesen.
<subz3r0> wiederhole es gerne noch mal
<Testers_> mhh leute, habe probleme mit openvpn
<subz3r0> 1. mumble+server installed(jedoch nicht genutzt) | 2. deinstalliert (config file mumble-server.ini war noch da) 3. gelöscht mit rm -rf | 4. wieder alles installiert, aber es gibt kein mumble-server.ini
<Testers_> ich paste euch mal die ausgabe beim starten von openvpn
<Testers_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399543/
<_T4b_> Ich habe einige Probleme mit dem Verständnis der man page von iostat. Z. B. das: "%util   Percentage of CPU time during which I/O requests were issued to the device (bandwidth utilization for the device). Device saturation occurs when this value is close to 100%." Was genau ist das?
<Testers_> irgend jemand ne idee wieso ich nciht verbunden bin?
<Testers_> bzw. unter der anderen ip surfe
<bekks> Testers_: Du surfst nicht unter einer anderen IP, weil dein Routing nicht passt. Das VPN wird aufgebaut, das war es auch schon.
<Testers_> d.h.?
<bekks> Das was ich schrieb.
<bekks> Bau mal das VPN auf, und nopaste danach die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a" und "ifconfig -a"
<micha__> kein VDR Experte hier?
<jokrebel> hier nie
<bekks> micha__: Leider nur Metafragenexperten :)
<micha__> hätte ja sein können
<jokrebel> ,mf? micha__
<shetlandpony> micha__: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<micha__> :)
<jokrebel> ,frag? micha__
<shetlandpony> micha__: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<micha__> also, wenn in einem Wiki --remux=$PATH/externremux.sh steht, was ist dann mit $path gemeint??
<Kartoffel> ich wollte noch mitteilen das es geklapt hat mit dem grub. Es fehlte nur noch im EFI das update der MBR
<Fuchs> der Pfad zu dem besagten Skript? 
<jokrebel> der Pfad in dem sich das Script befindet?
<micha__> hm, das ist ärgerlich, wenn ,man das skript erst anlegen soll
<schlaftier> Kartoffel: prima, dann ist der Abend ja gerettet :)
<micha__> leider wurde nicht geschrieben, wohin das skript soll
<Fuchs> micha__: das kannst Du dann ggf. selber entscheiden
<Kartoffel> Ja das ist er auf OSX stehe ich nicht so wegen dem mässigen speed. :)
<micha__> ok, wird so ein skript immer ausgeführt, egal, wo es liegt?
<Kartoffel> Das Problem ist man macht zu viel... VirtualBox / Win / Java / Netbeans / OpenVPN usw. usw. usw.
<Kartoffel> naja nochmals danke an euch
<ich> hmm, wie starte ich openvpn ohne console?
<ich> wenn ich openvpn *.ovpn mache geht alles also mit anonymer ip und so
<ich> aber dann muss ich das terminal fenster offen lassen
<Fuchs> & disown
<Fuchs> und sonst gibt es auch ein networkmanager-plugin dafuer
<Kartoffel> ich: dafür gibt es einen Befehl in der Console 
<Kartoffel> der mir gerade nicht einfällt
<Fuchs> stand oben, von mir
<Flyingmana> hab mir grad ubuntu server auf einem pc installiert, bekomme nach dem neustart ne kernel panik meldung
<ich> ja das plugin ist installiert aber wie greife ich darauf zu?
<jokrebel> Flyingmana: mehrfach probiert?
<ich> das problem ist, nachdem ich openvpn *.ovpn eingebe möchte er user und pw noch eingegeben haben
<Flyingmana> noch nich
<Flyingmana> kommt das etwa öfters mal random vor?
<Fuchs> ich: ganz einfach ueber das networkmanager applet? 
<Fuchs> ,networkmanager? ich 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber networkmanager
<Fuchs> *grml*
<ich> nein da gibt es nur pptp
<Kartoffel> ich: bisher hab ich nur mit den signierten Dateien gearbeitet um genau das was du hast zu verhindern
<Fuchs> ich: dann fehlt ein Paket
<Kartoffel> ich: zertifikaten
<streifi> Flyingmana: alles eine frage der hardware. auf meinem zertifizierten nettop läuft ubu. server 1a. http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201006-6004/
<ich> es geht über den manager nicht
<ich> habe alles eingebenen also die zertifikate und so
<ich> aber da steht virtuelles privates netzwerk nicht verbunden
<Fuchs> dann ist da ggf. ein Fehler drin
<bekks> Wenn man das manuell macht, lässt nm ja auch die Finger davon.
<ich> ja und wie mache ich das nun, dass ich kein consolen fenster habe?
<Fuchs> & disown
<Fuchs> oder halt CTRL+Z
<Fuchs> dann wegnehmen
<ich> [1] 17147
<ich> bash: Warnung: deleting stopped job 1 with process group 17147
<Kartoffel> gab es dafür nicht einem Befehl in der konsole sowas wie "show"
<Kartoffel> ?!
<Fuchs> fg
<Fuchs> und gb
<Fuchs> bg
<sash_> Kartoffel: der, den du meinst ist "jobs"
<Kartoffel> möglich das ist schon ca. 4-5 Jahre her das ich es brauchte
<Kartoffel> ahh ch hab ihm
<Kartoffel> screen 
<Kartoffel> heist er
<Kartoffel> ich: http://www.tutorials.de/linux-tutorials/151906-einfuehrung-screen.html
<Kartoffel> na super kollege <ich> ish schon weck
<bekks> 12screen heisst der nicht.
<bekks> s/12//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: screen heisst der nicht.
<jokrebel> Fuchs: BTW wie komm ich in den mit STRG+Z angehalten Prozess zurück?
<bekks> Das, wonach du gefragt hast, heisst "jobs". Screen macht was ganz anderes.
<Kartoffel> bekks: warum net ?
<bekks> Kartoffel: Weil du nach etwas ganz anderem gefragt hast?
<Kartoffel> er will du das sein skript oder was auch immer weiterläuft wenn er logout geht
<bekks> & disown
<Kartoffel> er will doch das sein skript oder was auch immer weiterläuft wenn er logout geht
<bekks> Wie Fuchs mehrfach sagte.
<SuNotisima> moin moin
<Kartoffel> wahrscheinlich führen viele wege nach Rom
<SuNotisima> ich hab kürzlich meinen grub2 neu installieren müssen, nun kann ich auch alles wie gewohnt einstellen und ändern, bis auf den countdown. der wird einfach vollends ignoriert. was ist da los?
<Fuchs> bekks: ich bins mir inzwischen gewohnt, aber mir kanns ja egal sein, ich habe ja nicht das Problem, das geloest werden sollte
<bekks> Fuchs: :)
<Kartoffel> Hey Jungs, ich hab nicht gesagt das ihr unrecht habt
<jokrebel> SuNotisima: Countdown? wo? wie? was?
<bekks> jokrebel: Kann man einstellen. Sowohl in Grub als auch in Grub2.
<bekks> SuNotisima: Nopaste doch mal lsb_release -a und deine grub.conf
<jokrebel> bekks: Countdown bis zum eigentlchen Boot? Meinst der hat das gemeint?
<Kartoffel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/prozesssteuerung
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, was denn sonst bei Grub(2)?
<Kartoffel> siehe letzten Zeile in meinem Link ;)
<SuNotisima> /etc/grub.conf?
<SuNotisima> nich eher grub.cfg?
<SuNotisima> +t
<bekks> Nopaste doch einfach alles, was Du für wichtig hälst :)
<SuNotisima> lsb_release -a sagt nix weiter als dass ich linux mint 9 verwende. mein grub2 hab ich allerdings von einer ubuntu-CD installiert.
<SuNotisima> mein grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548620/
<jokrebel> .oO( Mint =|= ubuntu … I think )
<SuNotisima> an sich nicht
<SuNotisima> mint ist sowas wie ubuntu mit stützrädern
<Fuchs> mit wird hier eigentlich nicht supported 
<jokrebel> s/mit/mint
<SuNotisima> alles was bei ubuntu geht, geht mit mint genauso
<SuNotisima> hier noch mein /etc/default/grub:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548622/
<SuNotisima> aber update-grub tut nix
<SuNotisima> auflösung und alles ändert sich wie gewünscht, nur der countdown will nicht
<jokrebel> SuNotisima: Frag beim Mint-Support
<SuNotisima> ernsthaft? nur weil ein anderer name draufsteht bin ich nicht willkommen? °__o
<jokrebel> SuNotisima: hat zumindest keine Idee…
<Testers_> hey leute, hab nen problem
<Testers_> habe mein rechner gerade neugestartet und nun startet kde nicht mehr richtig
<Testers_> er zeigt codeblocks an und pidgin
<Testers_> aber ich sehe keine taskleiste o.ä... wenn ich die beiden programme minimiere ist der bildschirm schwarz
<serenity> drücke alt+f2
<Testers_> ein /etc/init.d/kdm restart hat auch nichts gebracht
<serenity> dort gibt du plasma-desktop ein
<serenity> und dann enter
<jokrebel> …aber ich geh jetzt eh heia machen - CU!
<Testers_> passiert nich viel, bildschirm flackert und ist wieder schwarz
<Testers_> habe, nachdem er 2 tage lief mal rebootet, weil er immer langsamer wurde
<serenity> Testers_: hat das pidgin Fenster Dekoration (also die Buttons für schließen etc)?
<Testers_> jop, kann auf schliessen etc. klicken ganz normal
<Testers_> der mauszeiger sieht auch ganz normal aus
<Testers_> wie gesagt codeblocks und pidgin auch
<Testers_> mehr erscheint aber nicht.
<serenity> klingt eigentlich nach abgestürztem Plasma
<serenity> Testers_: mach mal mit ksnapshot nen screenshot
<Testers_> und dann?
<Testers_> wo soll ich den hochladen
<julia> Sers. Ich versuch gerade ein HD Film (Matroska Video) auf meinem Laptop anzusehen. Leider stottert es beim mplayer. Gibts da nen Trick?
<serenity> Testers_: ja, bitte hochladen
<AdleoAdrian> @ulia: JA auflösung runterdrehen. 
<serenity> julia: was für ein Rechner ist das denn? 
<julia> AdleoAdrian: Und wenn ichs gern in HD sehen würde?
<Testers_> wo soll ich den denn hochladen und vor allem wie?? ich kann nichts öffnen oder sonstwas
<bekks> julia: Dann musst Du mit dem Gestottere leben.
<serenity> Testers_: klar, mit alt+f2 kannst du jedes Programm öffnen
<julia> serenity: Acer Timeline Aspire 4810
<Testers_> ich habe mal strg+alt+f1 gedrückt und paslma-desktop eingeben da kommt fehler wegen x11
<dadrc> Je nach Grafikkarte könnte vdpau eine Option sein
<serenity> julia: ich meine die Ausstattung
<serenity> Testers_: das ist normal auf der anderen Konsole
<Testers_> bin aber nicht mit dem internezt verbunden, bverbinde manuell
<Testers_> ich reboote mal ein paar mal
<serenity> Testers_: das wird nicht viel bringen
<bekks> Testers_: WAS für ein Fehler?
<bekks> Testers_: Und warum sollte Rebooten irgendwelche Fehler beheben? :)
<Testers_> da ist irgendwas total kaputt jetzt.
<LupusE> .oO((zumindest technische)
<Testers_> Normalerweise beim starten also wenn man sich einloggt, dauert es eine weile bis er hinten bei KDE ist.. er steht eine halbe sekunde auf der Festplatte dann ist er direkt bei KDE...
<bekks> Testers_: Ja und?
<Testers_> während er die festplatte ganz links hevorhebt flackert es kurz
<serenity> bekks: dieser Screen besagt nicht viel
<serenity> upps, meinte Testers_
<Testers_> ja und auch nach erneutem restart sehe ich codeblocks und pidgin
<Testers_> wobei pidgin weiß bleibt, weil keine internet verbindung offen ist
<serenity> wie ich sagte, ein neustart bringt nichts
<serenity> aber was meinst du mit codeblocks?
<Testers_> ist eine IDE
<serenity> ahso
<Testers_> code::blocks
<Testers_> ich denke da werden einige wichtige prozesse nicht mitgestartet
<Testers_> aus welchem grund auch immer.
<Testers_> ich geh mal mit dem laptop neben den Rechner und beschreibe es noch einmal
<serenity> Testers_: öffne mal dolphin
<Testers_> ist offen
<serenity> in deinem home
<Testers_> jop
<serenity> ./kde/share/config/
<serenity> verschiebe alle dateien die da mit plasma beginnen aus dem ordner raus
<Testers_> wie komme ich da rein
<serenity> egal wohin
<Testers_> sehe ordner die mit . anfangen nicht
<serenity> alt+. drücken
<bekks> Dann klick ins Menü und lass sie anzeigen.
<Testers_> auch die plasm*?
<serenity> was sagte ich?
<micha__> hallo, wenn ich -r eintippe, so bekomme ich die Ausgabe Befehl nicht gefunden, wie kommt das?
<serenity> micha__: was soll -r bewirken?
<ubuntini> lässt sich unter kubuntu gefahrlos Compiz statt KWin nutzen?
<bekks> micha__: Ja, "-r" ist auch kein Befehl.
<serenity> ubuntini: nein, macht viel Ärger
<bekks> micha__: Steht auch in dem Wikieintrag den Du vorhin zitiert hast.
<ubuntini> serenity: schade, denn KWin ist das einzige, was mich von KDE abhält
<bekks> ubuntini: Warum?
<serenity> ubuntini: wieso? Effekte kann es auch, wenn es dir darum geht.
<Testers_> was soll ich nun tun?
<Testers_> neu starten?
<serenity> Testers_: wenn du die Dateien verschoben hast, drückst du strg+alt+druck+k um den X-Server neuzustarten.
<micha__> ja, ich habe das mit dem Pfad hinbekommen, nur leider nimmt der den Befehl -r nicht an, um die Datei an das Plugin zu übergeben
<serenity> micha__: weil -r alleine kein Befehl ist
<ubuntini> weil bei aktiviertem KWin KDE unglaublich träge bis gar nicht reagiert. Es dauert z.B: teilweise bis zu 5 Sekunden, bis KDE auf einen Mausklick reagiert. Dabei sind die ATI-Treiber jedoch ordnungsgemäß installiert und andere haben die Probleme mit dem fglrx und KWin scheinbar nicht, also wird es ein lokales Problem meines Notebooks sein
<bekks> micha__: Das ist kein Befehl. Das steht auch in dem Eintrag den Du zitiert hast.
<micha__> ok, hm
<serenity> ubuntini: poste das von eben bitte nochmal
<ubuntini> serenity: die Begründung?
<Testers_> nun kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen
<serenity> ja
<ubuntini> serenity: weil bei aktiviertem KWin KDE unglaublich träge bis gar nicht reagiert. Es dauert z.B: teilweise bis zu 5 Sekunden, bis KDE auf einen Mausklick reagiert. Dabei sind die ATI-Treiber jedoch ordnungsgemäß installiert und andere haben die Probleme mit dem fglrx und KWin scheinbar nicht, also wird es ein lokales Problem meines Notebooks sein
<bekks> Testers_: "kann nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung.
<serenity> Testers_: hast du erst kürzlich ein Update gemacht?
<micha__> also, ich habe das skript angelegt, dann fahre ich den Rechner jetzt einfach neu hoch und schau mal, ob dass skript ausgeführt wird.
<mgraesslin> ubuntini: versuche mal den radeon Treiber und der KWin Maintainer hat solche Probleme mit dem fglrx nicht
 * serenity hat nen hint wer der maintainer ist ;)
<mgraesslin> der fglrx Treiber ist ziemlich schlecht was Compositing angeht
<ubuntini> mgraesslin: radeon geht nicht, ich habe 2 Grafikkarten, der radeon spricht nur den langsamen onboard-ATI-Chip an
<Testers_> kann nichts tippen
<serenity> Testers_: boote mal durch
<Testers_> der bildschirm flackert auch immer beim neustart... wie kann sowas sein, nur durch einen neustart... update? nein nur openvpn installiertt
<ubuntini> mgraesslin: ich habe schon öfters an den Einstellungen von KWin rumgefummelt, jedoch wurde es nie besser - und ich denke nicht das es an OpenGL liegt, zumal Spiele, die OpenGL verwenden, einwandfrei laufen..
<Testers_> jetzt nach reboot kommt alles wieder wies ausschaut
<serenity> Testers_: heißt? 
<ubuntini> wenn ich KWin richtig ans laufen bekommen würde, würde ich direkt ausschließlich KDE nutzen
<mgraesslin> ubuntini: bei Spielen funktioniert mit fglrx direct rendering, bei Compositing jedoch nicht
<mgraesslin> und Spiele sind ein ganz anderer Anwendungsfall
<Testers_> ja ich denke das problem ist gelöst, muss meinen desktop nur wieder komplett neu einrichten
<serenity> Testers_: das ist normal, weil du die Einstellungen dafür gerade verschoben hast
<Testers_> jup, mal schauen
<Testers_> danke schonmal :)
<serenity> Testers_: und was sagte ich ganz zu anfang? Plasma ist Schuld.
<ubuntini> mgraesslin: was könnte ich denn noch tun, um KWin richtig zum laufen zu kriegen? ich habe schonmal alle Effekte ausgeschaltet, jedoch reagiert KDE dann immer noch so träge. erst wenn KWin komplett ausgeschaltet ist, rennt KDE wie sonst was ^^
<serenity> kwin komplett aus? Das will ich sehen ;)
<mgraesslin> ist witzig
<serenity> du meinst du hast das compositing komplett ausgeschaltet
<mgraesslin> kenne ich, wenn kwin komplett aus ist
<serenity> mgraesslin: kenne das auch
<mgraesslin> da bin ich als froh, dass das N900 eine Bash hat ;-)
<ubuntini> es in den Einstellungen von KDE deaktiviert, sodass da stand, das KWin nicht aktiv ist, ja
<bekks> ubuntini: Die Grafikeffekte von KWin ...
<ubuntini> Es muss da doch irgendeine Lösung für geben, wenns nicht am fglrx liegt dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr, die Grafikkarte hat definitiv genug power ebenso wie die CPU
 * mgraesslin würde ganz stark auf fglrx tippen
<serenity> ubuntini: doch es liegt ja gerade am fglrx
<ubuntini> serenity: an meinem Desktop ist auch der fglrx unter kubuntu aktiv und da habe ich die Probleme mit KDE nicht ...
<mgraesslin> fglrx != fglrx
<mgraesslin> es gibt verschiedene Generationen von Grafikkarten
<mgraesslin> nur weil er mit einer funktioniert, heißt das nicht, dass er mit einer anderen funktioniert
<ubuntini> aber wieso funktioniert es dann mit Compiz einwandfrei? Mir ist klar, das KWin eine andere Technik verwendet als Compiz, aber dennoch ist das merkwürdig^^
<mgraesslin> weil Compiz fünf Jahre früher OpenGL einsetzte und die Treiber darauf optimiert wurden
<ubuntini> hm.. was macht Compiz unter KDE denn für Ärger? Weil hier vorhin geschrieben wurde, dass Compiz nur Schwierigkeiten unter KDE bereitet... hier hat es jemand beschrieben wie man das machen kann: http://wombatcrossing.wordpress.com/2010/10/17/compiz-nutzen-unter-kubuntu-10-10/
<shetlandpony> ubuntini's url: http://tinyurl.com/39jd2wy | Compiz nutzen unter Kubuntu 10.10   Wombat crossing
<ubuntini> aber ich habe keine Lust dadurch ein instabiles System zu haben, wenn Compiz wirklich nur Schwierigkeiten macht
<ich> re
<Testers_> so läuft wieder alles soweit
<serenity> fein
<Testers_> jetzt werden gerade 137 aktualisierungen durchgeführt
<Flyingmana> modprobe: FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35.22-generic-pae/modules.dep No such file or directory <--kommt direkt beim boot
<Flyingmana> ist ein frisch isntalliertes ubuntu
<ubuntini> Testers_: sei froh dass 137 Aktualisierungen relativ schnell bei Ubuntu über die Bühne gehen, bei Windows wartet man bis man irgendwann in Rente ist...
<Testers_> ehe
<Testers_> wenn ich im irc auf einen link klicke
<Testers_> kommt "A Wine application" und hängt...
<serenity> Testers_: du kannst das in den Systemeinstellungen festlegen was dein Standardbrowser ist
<ubuntini> Testers_: das hatte ich auch, der versucht den in Wine integrierten Browser zu nutzen, du musst es in den Systemeinstellungen umändern bei den Standardprogrammen
<ubuntini> okay, serenity war schneller :D
<Testers_> okay :P
<Testers_> sagtmal, der aktuelle kernel is ja ziehmlich anfällig auf root exploits, muss man sich als normaler user da gedanken machen?
<serenity> woher dieses Wissen?
<bekks> Testers_: Ist er das? Gib mal Beispiele.
<bekks> serenity: Hörensagen. :)
<serenity> Wahrscheinlich. FUD von irgendwo her.
<Testers_> falsch
<Flyingmana> interessanter zu diesen Lücken wäre, seit wann sie im kernel sind
<Testers_> weil ich mich mit sowas beschäftige, weil es mich interessiert
<bekks> Testers_: Gib mal Beispiele, die noch nicht gefixed sind.
<Testers_> ob sie gefixxed sind oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich sie hier local nicht teste. ich schau eben nach und sag bescheid
<serenity> um es kurz zu machen: nein, als $Normaluser kann es dir egal sein.
<Frickelpit> ob das noch was mit ubuntu-support zu tun hat?
<molnitza> Hallo. Ich möchte eine Ubuntuinstallation auf einer externen Festplatte in einer VM starten. Ist dies möglich?
<bekks> molnitza: Ja.
<molnitza> bekks, mit welchem Programm lässt sich dies anstellen? qemu, virtualbox...?
<bekks> molnitza: Sowohl als auch. Ich würde VirtualBox oder KVM nehmen.
<PBeck> Testers_: was für eine frage, wenn er anfällig "wäre", müsste man sich natürlich sorgen drum machen!
<sdx23> Im Falle, dass es eine "sonst normale laufende" Ubuntu-Installation auf einer Partition der Platte ist, sind imo qemu/kvm am einfachsten. Sei dazu gesagt: Das mag Nebenwirkungen haben.
<bekks> Mit VirtualBox gehts auch sehr einfach. Ggf. auch mit Nebenwirkungen.
<molnitza> bekks, was heißt nebenwirkungen?
<bekks> molnitza: Du musst schon wissen, was Du da tust, wenn Du wirklich eine Installation auf einer raw disk machen willst - aber das musst du bei qemu/kvm auch.
<molnitza> Theoretisch wär das ja nichts anderes als eine geänderte Hardware. Dait hatte ich bisweilen eher wenige Probleme.
<sdx23> Deswegen sprach ich auch von "mag Nebenwirkungen haben" und nicht von "führt dazu, dass danach alls hinüber ist". 
<molnitza> sdx23, okay, gut. Mit den Nebenwirkungen kann ich leben ;)
<Flyingmana> solange sie nich auftreten^^
<tux> wie ist der Offtopicchannel
<Frickelpit> ,ot? tux
<shetlandpony> tux: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<tux> Frickelpit, thy
<Testers_> so
<Testers_> reboot, teu teu teu 
<staybb> Hallo, was wäre euch folgendes Bundle noch wert?  AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE GigaByte GA790GP-DS4H 4 GB (2x2) KIT DDR2-1000  Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 512MB   ?
<Frickelpit> ,ot? staybb
<shetlandpony> staybb: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ich> re
<st4cky> Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines Problem: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf -B sagt mir: "ioctl: operation not supported"
<bekks> Komplettes Paste bitte.
<AdleoAdrian> was willst du überhaupt machen?
<bekks> wpa_supplicant sagt da noch mehr.
<st4cky> ja sagt: WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0
<bekks> Nopaste...
<bekks> Die _komplette_ Ausgabe bitte.
<st4cky> geht nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist kein mir bekannter Fehler :)
<st4cky> ich hab keine inet verbinung mit dem rechner
<st4cky> ok mom ich schiebs aufn usb stick...
<st4cky> das hier ist die ausgabe: ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - 
<st4cky> mehr nicht
<bekks> -d oder -dd dazu, dann gibts auch mehr Ausgabe :)
<st4cky> ook moment
<st4cky> irgendwie kann ich die ausgabe nicht in eine datei umleiten...
<Flyingmana> wie kann man die autoconfiguration des netzwerkes nach der installation nachholen?
<st4cky> Flyingmana: ich glaube mit dhclient
<Flyingmana> ich versuchs mal
<Flyingmana> japp das wars, danke =)
<st4cky> bekks: kanns irgendwie nicht umleiten ich tipps mal ab...
<rumpe1> hi
<spider2000de> hi
<st4cky> so hier der (das? :S ) paste: http://nopaste.info/07d41842c1.html
<kay_> hey leute, habe 2 probleme mit der netbook edition...1. ist es sehr langsam 2. stimmt was nicht mit dem display. kann jemand helfen?
<kay_> kann keiner helfen?
<rumpe1> kay_, welche ubuntu-version?
<kay_> netbook edition 10.10
<rumpe1> dann würde ich empfehlen, mal etwas anderes als die unity-oberfläche zu verwenden
<kay_> habe es gestern auf meinem Asus 1015PEM installiert
<kay_> also eigentlich laeuft es aber es hackt halt teilweise
<kay_> und die aufloesung ist auch gut aber er macht das display sehr oft einfach ganz dunkel obwohl ich ausgeschaltet habe das es erst nach 5 min ausgehen soll
<rumpe1> kay_, unity ist nicht wirklich für geschwindigkeit berühmt
<kay_> wenn ich die helligkeit reduziere macht er das display nach der haelfte des reglers komplett aus
<rumpe1> updates schon eingerichtet?
<kay_> ja direkt nach der installation
<kay_> also was meinst du genau mit eingerichtet...habe einfach updates installieren lassen
<rumpe1> ansonsten würde ich empfehlen, nach "ubuntu asus 1015PEM" oder so zu googlen für feinjustierungen
<rumpe1> ja, passt schon
<rumpe1> oder probier vielleicht noch einen anderen desktop aus
<kay_> also die desktop variante auf dem netbook?
<rumpe1> also ubuntu-desktop installieren, falls das im login-manager nicht schon zur auswahl angeboten wird
<rumpe1> jop
<star314> Kann man einen LVM Verbund auch über zwei unterschiedliche RAID-Typen mit ebenfalls unterschiedlicher Größe machen?
<kay_> okay ich werde das mal testen im login
<kay_> ich hatte auch ueberlegt mir die 64bit desktop variante drauf zu installieren...ich hatte so gerne die "app-leiste" von der netbook edition...ahnung wie ich die einrichten kann das sie unten ist anstatt an der linken seite :) ?
<rumpe1> ich habe unity leider nur 5min ertragen :)
<rumpe1> und soweit ich weiß kann man da noch nicht wirklich viel anpassen
<kay_> schade, ist eine sehr sindvolle,ansehnliche und gute leiste
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-30
<Eisteeuser> Hi!
<Eisteeuser> Hab ne frage : Konnte man bei Linux nicht mit ls /home/meinordner/blarg/* > liste in eine datei alle daten einfügen lassen ? Bei mir wird zwar der Ordner inhalt ausgeben aber mehr nicht!
<mgolisch> stderr?
<mgolisch> oh ist eh weg der typ
<MrCatEye> noch jemand da?
<MrCatEye> ich hab ein wenig mit gzip rumgespielt
<MrCatEye> und dabei alle dateien in einem Verzeichnis gezipt
<MrCatEye> dummerweise sollte das so nciht sein
<MrCatEye> ich wollte einfach ein Backup von dem Ordner erstellen
<MrCatEye> und hab per manpage einfach mal das ausprobiert: gzip -rv -S .zip World1.1 World1/
<MrCatEye> ich wollte den Ordner World1 in eine Zip-Datei namens World1.1.zip speichern
<MrCatEye> komprimiert hat er mir alles jetzt will ich das gerne wieder rückgängig machen
<MrCatEye> also quasi jede Datei in dem Ordner wieder normal machen
<MrCatEye> ich hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen
<MrCatEye> puh, hab es nochmal hinbekommen
<MrCatEye> trotzdem danke
<MrCatEye> würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen, wie ich alles in eine einzige ZIP-Datei sichere
<TeREV2> hi leute. mein firefox lässt sich plötzlich nicht mehr starten. wie kann ich es denn in der konsole öffnen sodass ich den fehler in der konsole herauslesen kann? beim starten kommt nämlich nur der crash report und keine weitern informationen
<letmein> hi leute habe gerade einen neuen benutzer erstellt
<letmein> nun kann ich kein sudo verwenden. wie kann ich das wieder richten?
<mgolisch> letmein: füge den user der gruppe admin hinzu
<mgolisch> dann kann er sudo verwenden wie der erste benutzer
<letmein> achso danke dir
<letmein> aber das heißt nicht dass er ohne sudo admin privilegien besitzt richtig?
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> er kann nur sudo mit seinem passwort verwenden
<letmein> ah ok danke
<letmein> wie kann ich denn die zugriffsrechte von einem ordner + unterordner und dateien in dem ordner und den unterordner auf einmal ändern?
<letmein> also sodass mein neuer benutzer darauf zugreifen kann
<mgolisch> chmod
<mgolisch> -R wendet die angegeben berechtigungen rekursiv an
<letmein> danke
<letmein> habs mit chown gemacht
<letmein> chown -R
<letmein> damit nicht das schloss bei jeder datei angezeigt wird(also im nautilus meine ich)
<letmein> danke dir
<seann> moin
<seann> lässt sich irgendwie auslesen, wieviel die festplatte tatsächlich an strom benötigt beim lesen, schreiben ?
<seann> Kann es sein, dass das Powermanagement unter ubuntu 10.10 schlechter ist als unter karmic?
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> kann aber schon sein
<seann> ich habe mit ubuntu 10.10 und ssd eine stunde weniger akkuzeit, obwohl die platte nur 0,4Watt nimmt statt wie vorher 3Watt
<mgolisch> jo kann schon sein
<seann> hmm, dann mache ich mal als zweitsystem karmic rauf, und schaue dann nochmal
<koegs> seann: kannst ja mal mit powertop schauen
<seann> koegs, hehe, mache ich grad ;)
<seann> hmm, 25,7 watt nimmt der rechner derzeit
<brot> 25,7 watt?
<brot> krass
<brot> das hat mein laptop wenn er ziemlich ausgelastet is
<brot> seann: was hast du für eins?
<seann> brot, hab ein thinkpad t60
<seann> hab ich schon seit 5jahren
<seann> hab zu weihnachten eine extrememory xlr8plus bekommen
<seann> die halt eingebaut und gleich von karmic auf 10.10 umgestellt
<seann> nun ist die frage, wo die ursache liegt
<brot> dann ist evtl einer der treiber schuld
<brot> was zeigt denn powertop so an
<seann> 42,4% (424,0)   PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad interrupt
<seann>   25,1% (250,6)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<seann> und hier nochmal:
<seann> 39,0% (438,7)   PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad interrupt
<seann>   27,2% (305,4)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<seann>   12,5% (141,0)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
<seann>    7,4% ( 83,7)   [extra timer interrupt]
<seann>    2,6% ( 29,3)   [iwl3945] <interrupt>
<tm> ,paste? seann 
<shetlandpony> seann: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<seann> hmm, vll lag es auch an compiz
<seann> hmm, meine ssd scheint permanent aktiv zu sein
<seann> wobei sie dann dennoch nur max , 1,6 watt nimmt, immer noch weniger als 3watt
<brot> seann: das sind auf jedenfall ne menge wakeups
<dra> Hi. Ich suche einen Terminalemulator, der wie "konsole" unter KDE die Möglichkeit bietet, die Tabs mit den einzelnen Sitzungen umzubenennen. Ich benutze aber Gnome und mag nicht die fast 50 Pakete installieren, die Konsolo mitbringt. Kennt jemand einen Alternative?
<seann> brot, naja, ich habe jetzt schonmal einiges gemacht, was powertop vorgeschlagen hat
<bekks> dra: AFAIK gibt es keine.
<bekks> dra: Und warum genau stören dich die paar KDE Pakete?
<streifi> terminator
<streifi> gtk terminal emulator mit benennung für tabs und sub-terminals.
<streifi> nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht, aber neben gnome-terminal und sakura mein liebling.
<koegs> terminator ist hier auch das standard-terminal _)
<dra> bekks: Sorry musste vom rechner weg. Die paar pakete stören mich an sich gar nicht so arg. Hatte nur gehofft, es gäbe was, das sich in das LookAndFeel meines Desktops einfügt und nicht die halbe Qt laden muss ;)
<dra> streifi: Wie genau änderst du die Tab-Beschreibung in Terminator? Finde die option nicht
<streifi> doppelkick auf den tab.
<streifi> ist bei den leisten für die sub-terminals ebenfalls so.
<dra> streifi: Super, jetzt kann das neue Jahr kommen. Vielen Dank dir und Bekks
<streifi> hmmm... was ist an dem konsole denn so aufwändig? andere qt-programme kommen auch mit einer handvoll libs aus.
<dra> Auf Doppelklick kam ich nicht - manchmal hilft klicken scheinbar doch mehr als Manpage lesen ;) Was die Konsoloe so aufwändig macht kann ich nicht sagen aber der bringt das ganze Plasma-Geraffel mit.
<das_grosse_W_> dra, ich kann bei gnome-terminal die tabs benennen.
<bekks> dra: Du erzählst Quatsch.
<bekks> konsole hat nichts mit Plasma zu tun.
<Skitt> konsole braucht halt kdebase-runtime und damit kommt das ganze gedöns
<bekks> kdebase-runtime bringt plasma mit, weil der User sich entscheiden kann, Plasma Widgets zu benutzen.
<dra> bekks: wird bei mir aber als Abhängigkeit mit installiert s.h. http://pastebin.de/13409.
<bekks> dra: Ja und? Das heisst doch nicht, dass Plasma geladen wird, nur weil du Konsole startest?
<streifi> dra: rechtsklick auf tabs in gnome-terminal geht auch.
<streifi> das_grosse_W_: 'tschuldige, hab dich überlesen.
<das_grosse_W_> streifi, kein problem ;)
<dra> streifi: das_grosse_W_ : Jup, danke.
<das_grosse_W_> ich hab ein problem mit der .xsession-errors datei. manchmal wächst diese auf mehrere gigabyte(sic) an. momentan hat sie über 9gb. wie kann ich feststellen, welches programm da so viel rein schreibt? um das alles durchzulesen ist das etwas viel.
<streifi> weiß jemand die bash-'umschreibung' für die alt-taste? (für dvtm -m)
<Fuchs> streifi: xev 
<streifi> danke dir.
<streifi> ui, feines spielzeug. (ssh + byobu + dvtm)
<kraut> moin
<lars_> Moin
<lars_> nachdem ich meinen DVB T USB Stick nicht zum laufen gebracht habe, ist nun eine neue USB 2.0 PCI karte im Rechner
<bekks> Welcher Chipsatz?
<lars_> lsusb sagt nun: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13d3:3216 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver
<lars_> bekks: eine delock karte, von amazon
<bekks> lars_: Chipsatz des DVBT Sticks bitte :)
<lars_> bekks: das ist ein AzureWave Stick
<bekks> Welcher Chipsatz?
<lars_> bekks: kann ich das auslesen?
<bekks> RTL2831U.
<bekks> Grausam. Was ist nun damit? :)
<lars_> bekks: ;) kaffeine zeigt nix an, ich kann keine Kanal suche machen
<bekks> Ja, was hast du erwartet?
<bekks> Erstmal musst Du sicherstellen, dass auch alle Treiber geladen wurden.
<bekks> Und anschliessend darfst Du kdelibs und kaffeine manuell neubauen, weil bei beiden der QT-buildkey nicht stimmt, und kaffeine deswegen nicht funktioniert.
<lars_> bekks: ich hatte die teiber dazu schon mal installiert! wenn ich mir das jetzt ansehen, sagt er mir, das keine zusätzlichen treiber installiert sind, wie kann das sein?
<bekks> lars_: Keine Ahnung, was Du in der Zwischenzeit getan hast.
<lars_> bekks: der PC war aus ;) wirklich
<lars_> bekks: kann das wg der neuen USB karte sein?
<bekks> siehe oben :)
<bekks> Schau halt nach, ob die Treiber verwendet werden.
<bekks> Das weisst Du doch noch gar nicht, spekulierst aber schon auf "nein".
<lars_> bekks: lsmod zeigt mir das oder? wenn ja, hat er nichts geladen
<bekks> dmesg
<bekks> lars_: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/f862e16859.html
<lars_> bekks: ist aber ein kubuntu
<bekks> Spielt genau gar keine Rolle. Ein Ubuntu mit KDE.
<bekks> lars_: Was sagt denn nun dmesg?
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/18ba23d0eb.html
<bekks> zieh den stick mal ab, warte 10s, steck ihn wieder dran, warte nochmal 10s, und nopaste dann nochmal dmesg
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/d03008cd1c.html
<bekks> Ja, los, Modul laden :)
<lars_> bekks: was muss ich tun?
<bekks> Das passende Modul laden.
<bekks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468994
<lars_> bekks: ich mache noch mal ein make und ein make install
<ThreeM> nich lieber checkinstall?
<lars_> eben restart
<bekks> lars_: Was sollte der Neustart jetzt bringen?
<lars_> bekks: ich habe das jetzt noch mal installiert, wie kann ich sehen ob das mod geladen ist?
<bekks> Ein Modul lädt man ohne Neustart.
<lars_> bekks: nach einem make kein reboot?
<bekks> Du hast vorhin nachgesehen - hast Du es jetzt schon vergessen?
<bekks> Ja, nach einem make braucht man keinen Reboot - wozu auch?
<lars_> bekks: ok
<lars_> bekks: und nun wie komme ich jetzt weiter?
<bekks> Wie hast Du denn vorhin nachgesehen, ob das Modul geladen war?
<animax> Hallo zusammen, wenn es gerade passt, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter 10.04 ein Gimp Plugin in meinen Plugin-Ordner verschiebe? Habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung, wie ich an diesen Ordner drankomme. In meinem Home-Verzeichnis ist der Programmordner nicht abgelegt.
<lars_> Bekks: additional drivers, im Menü
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> lars_: Vorhin hast Du anders nachgesehen.
<bekks> Additional Drivers im Menü zeigt nur an, welche Treiber noch nicht installiert sind, von denen Ubuntu überhaupt weiß, dass sie existieren.
<lars_> bekks: ah, ok
<bekks> animax: In deinem Home existiert ein Verzeichnis ".gimp".
<animax> Das finde ich eben nicht ... :-(
<bekks> animax: ls -lha ~/
<animax> Ok, und dann?
<bekks> animax: Dann machst Du deine Augen auf, und schaust, ob du den Ordner siehst?
<animax> Ja, ich sehe ihn.
<animax> Im Terminal.
<bekks> Also existiert er. Du hast ihn gefunden.
<animax> Ja.
<animax> Er muss ja auch existieren ...
<animax> Ich komme nur im Dateibrowser nicht dran ...
<bekks> Dann lass deinen Browser auch versteckte Dateien (Dateien mit einem . am Anfang) anzeigen.
<animax> Also, ich muss schon in den Dateibrowser, ja? Anders kriege ich das Plugin nicht in den Programmordner, ja?
<bekks> Nein. Nein.
<animax> Wie lasse ich den Ordner versteckte Dateien anzeigen?
<bekks> Du kannst das auch alles in der Konsole mache.
<bekks> +n
<animax> +n?
<bekks> animax: Da wir nicht wissen, welchen Dateimanager Du verwendest, können wir das so nicht beantworten.
<animax> Terminal-Befehl?
<bekks> Nein.
<animax> Den Standardmanager, der bei 10.04 dabei war.
<bekks> Nautilus?
<animax> Ich weiß nicht, wie er heißt.
<animax> Wo sehe ich den Namen?
<Fuchs> es ist nautilus 
<Fuchs> und sonst: in ps siehst Du den, aber es ist nautilus
<bekks> Im Titel des Fensters. Oder im Hilfemenü.
<animax> Nautilus 2.30.1.
<bekks> Dann drück mal Strg+H
<animax> Im Dateimanager?
<bekks> Ja.
<lars_> ok, ich verstehe so langsam, warum es hier manchmal etwas herber in der Ansprache ist, wenn ich so mitlese. Vor allem weil ich miene Fragen ähnlich naiv stelle. Das ändere ich!
<animax> Da passiert nichts.
<animax> Das BIld wird nochmal aufgebaut.
<bekks> Ja, das reicht auch. :)
<bekks> animax: In welchem Verzeichnis bist du denn gerade mit deinem Dateimanager?
<ThreeM> dann hast du in dem aktuellen ordner keine versteckten inhalte... navigier mal vom home ordner ;)
<Fuchs> animax: Du kannst auch einfach CTRL+L eingeben, da hst Du eine Adresszeile, da kannst Du auch in den versteckten Ordner  (der faengt mit einem . an) 
<animax> Jetzt in dem, von dem ich glaube, dass es mein Homeverzeichnis ist.
<bekks> animax: Und das ist welches?
<lars_> terminal starten mc öffnen dann sieht er alles
<animax> Dateisystem/home/max
<bekks> lars_: Auch dort kann man einstellen, ob versteckte Inhalte angezeugt werden sollen oder nicht.
<bekks> animax: Ja, das ist richtig.
<lars_> bekks: default ist das aber an
<animax> Und dort befindet sich eben kein Gimp-Ordner.
<bekks> lars_: Weisst Du, was bei ihm die aktuellen Einstellungen sind? :)
<bekks> animax: der heisst ja auch ".gimp" und nicht "gimp".
<bekks> animax: Klick mal im Dateimanager in das "Ansicht"-Menü. Dort gibt es den Punkt, der versteckte Inhalte anzeigt oder ausblendet.
<animax> Mom, Screenshot ...
<bekks> Oder drück Strg+L und gib /home/max/.gimp/ ein.
<animax> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5544/gimpubuntu1.png
<animax> Ok, versteckte sind angezeigt.
<animax> Über 'Ansicht' ...
<animax> .gimp is auch dabei.
<animax> Die Ordner sind alle leer ... ???
<gschwepp> animax: was erwartest du denn darin? 
<animax> Keine Plugins, keine Scripte zu sehen, nichts ...
<lars_> bekks: ein sudo dmesg | grep dvb zeigt mir nichts an
<gschwepp> animax: was erwartest du denn darin? 
<bekks> lars_: stick abziehen, warten, wieder anstecken, warten, dmesg nopasten. zusätzlich lsmod nopasten.
<animax> gschwepp: Alles, was installiert ist, zu sehen.
<bekks> animax: Warum sollte irgendwas dort installiert sein?
<gschwepp> animax: der .gimp ordner ist mehr für deine Einstellungen usw gedacht. die gimp bin liegt woanders
<bekks> animax: Das ist dein persönliches Verzeichnis, nicht das, wo die Anwendung installiert ist.
<animax> In Windows sehe ich doch auch meine ganzen Plugins usw.
<Frickelpit> und?
<animax> Ach so.
<serenity> vgl es mit deiner Registry in Windows. Das sind die . Ordner. Ok, grober Vergleich, aber vielleicht hilft es dir.
<animax> Und wo muss ich dann die Plugins installieren?
<bekks> animax: In dein Home.
<Frickelpit> animax: leg einen ordner an in deinem .gimp verzeichnis
<Fuchs> ,gimp? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Gimp ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gimp - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> animax: Komm ja nicht auf die Idee, die manuell irgendwo anders zu installieren :)
<animax> Und wie komme ich alle anderen installierten Dateien, um zu überprüfen, was ich nun drin habe?
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? animax 
<gschwepp> animax: was willst du denn überprüfen? 
<shetlandpony> animax, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<animax> Ich will z.B. Pinsel rausschmeißen.
<gschwepp> animax: ? im ernst? 
<Fuchs> animax: willst Du nicht, nein
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/e5693f35d9.html
<Fuchs> animax: weil das bei dem naechsten Update definitiv ueberschrieben wird
<animax> Ja, habe da zu viel drin, Gimp braucht damit zu lange, um zu starten.
<Fuchs> es sei denn, Du haettest die zusaetzlich installiert, dann siehe den Link zur Paketverwaltung, den ich Dir habe geben lassen 
<bekks> animax: Definiere "zu lange"?
<bekks> lars_: Das Modul ist nicht geladen. Du hast es gerade gebaut und installiert, lade es.
<lars_> bekks: wie lade ich das Modul?
<bekks> lars_: mit modprobe
<animax> Ok, war gelogen, *g*, die Pinsel, die Haufen an Pinseln habe ich in der Windows-Version ... :-DD, aber es muss ja einen Weg geben, meine Plugin-Ordner und Script-Ordner  flexibel zu verwalten ....
<animax> Also alles Zusätzliche kommt in den persönlichen Ordner?
<bekks> animax: Ja.
<gschwepp> animax: dafür im .gimp/plug-ins usw
<gschwepp> animax: wird auch in den meisten anleitungen stehen wie man bei gimp plugins installiert sonst gerne tante google belästigen :) 
<lars_> bekks: FATAL: Module dvb_usb_rtl2831u not found.
<animax> Warum organisiert Ubuntu das so?
<bekks> lars_: Dann heisst das modul anders?
<gschwepp> ,paketverwaltung? | animax 
<shetlandpony> | animax, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<gschwepp> animax: wie soll ubuntu es sonst verwalten? 
<animax> So wie Windows?
<animax> Da pack ich alles in den Installationsordner.
<bekks> Und das ist falsch, auch unter Windows :)
<Fuchs> und das geht auch, wie unter windows. Bleibt aber falsch
<serenity> Windowsweg != Königsweg
<animax> Nein, die Plugins kommen in den Plugin-Ordner, der sich im Installationsordner befindet.
<bekks> animax: Das ist und bleibt trotzdem falsch...
<gschwepp> animax: aber dein programm hat doch nichts mit deinen plugins einstellungen librarys zu tun! 
<animax> Wird doch überall so beschrieben ...
<serenity> animax: so ist es flexibler. Eine Installation die unberührt bleibt und jeder User kann über sein .gimp die Plugins haben die er will. 
<bekks> animax: Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren? :)
<animax> Ja! :-DD
<gschwepp> animax: so kann jeder nutzer sein .gimp so verwenden wie er möchte
<animax> Wie soll es denn in Windows sonst gehen?
<bekks> GEnau so wie vorhin beschrieben.
<bekks> Persönlicher Gimp-Ordner.
<Fuchs> gleich wie unter Linux, da hat es auch ein GIMP Verzeichnis fuer jeden Anwender
<Fuchs> ich vermute in Application Data
<gschwepp> animax: der eine will den plugin der andere brauch das script. 
<animax> Nee, ich meine in Windows ... Weil, ich habe es immer so gemacht, wie ich beschrieben habe.
<gschwepp> animax: :) nutz doch einfach weiterhin linux und lass windows weg
<bekks> animax: In Windows gibt es auch ein persönliches Verzeichnis für sowas.
<bekks> .oO( noch 7 mal sagen, und er glaubt es. )Oo. :P
<animax> Ja, ich nutzte es ja acuh im Moment. Mich interessiet jetz nur der Einwan von bekks. 
<animax> bekks? Echt? Warum wird das nirgendwo erwähnt?
<gschwepp> ,offtopic?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> Weil mir Windowsbeschreibungen seit 7 Jahren vollständig egal sind. :)
<lars_> bekks: wie kann ich denn das modul finden *verzweifel*
<bekks> lars_: mit ls, in dem Ordner, in dem Du es vorhin gebaut hast?
<animax> Na ja, ich werde gleich erst mal gucken, wie es läuft. Wenn ich nicht weiterkommen, schlage ich wieder auf ... :-DD.
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/95ba49000e.html
<animax> Bis denne. Wenn nich, guten Rutsch.
<bekks> lars_: Was soll ich mit der Ausgabe?
<lars_> bekks: ich vermute, das mehr als 1 Modul gebaut wurde?!
<bekks> lars_: Das Modul heisst übrigens "dvb-usb-rtl2831u".
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag ,seit Gestern kommt im panel oben, 10.04 immer wieder statt dem Wirerless icon ein 2tes Sound icon und ich kann nicht mehr die netzwerke Schnell wechseln,via Bedinfeldanzeige? 
<IchGuckLive> kann ich das icon irgendwie manuell da reinsetzen Beamen ?
<lars_> bekks: sudo modprobe -v dvb-usb-rtl2831u
<lars_> FATAL: Module dvb_usb_rtl2831u not found
<gschwepp> IchGuckLive: rechte austaste -> add to panel und dann das richtige finden
<gschwepp> s/austaste/Maustaste/
<shetlandpony> gschwepp meant: IchGuckLive: rechte Maustaste -> add to panel und dann das richtige finden
<IchGuckLive> gschwepp: Ei da isses ja wieder SUPPER DANKE !
<IchGuckLive> BB
<gschwepp> lars_: was für modules findeste denn so? 
<lars_> sudo modprobe -v dvb_core
<bekks> lars_: Schau doch erstmal, ob das Modul existiert?
<lars_> bekks: hier ist es nicht: /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb
<bekks> Du hast es ja auch für den falschen kernel gebaut.
<bekks> Auszug aus deinem Paste:
<bekks> Installing kernel modules under /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/media/: 
<lars_> ich weis a
<lars_> nee, das sollte nicht raus, sorry. ich weis gar nix
<lars_> ;-)
<gschwepp> bekks: kannst du knapp lars problem zusammenfassen? 
<bekks> gschwepp: rtl2831u dvb chipset, modul zwangsweise manuell gebaut, aber für den falschen kernel.
<lars_> bekks: hier stekct es drin: /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb
<animax> Ciaoi. :-)
<bekks> lars_: mit welchem Datum?
<lars_> bekks: hier ist es nun unter richtigem kernel, /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/rtl2831
<lars_> bekks: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 115552 2010-12-30 12:36 dvb-usb-rtl2831u.ko
<bekks> lars_: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-rtl2831u.ko und danach dmesg angucken
<gschwepp> da muss ich doch an meine alten dvbt empfänger denken weiß jemand ob nun alle chipsets von Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950 unterstützt werden? 
<bekks> gschwepp: Ja. Nein.
<lars_> sudo insmod dvb-usb-rtl2831u.ko
<lars_> insmod: error inserting 'dvb-usb-rtl2831u.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<gschwepp> bekks: :D Ich habe es vor einiger Zeit versucht. Der usbstick ist als EyeTv Hybrid gelabelt und es gab verschiedene Chipsets. Ich hatte leider einen chipset der nicht unterstützt wurde. bekks hast du genauere infos? 
<gschwepp> beim 2.6.26 scheint da ja was passiert zu sein
<bekks> gschwepp: linuxtv.org hat genauere Infos.
<gschwepp> Die sich leider wiedersprechen ;) sieht aber immernoch schlecht aus glaube ich.
<lars_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/74a072b2fb.html
<bekks> Foleg meinem Link von viel weiter oben und lade und baue das Modul nochmal komplett neu, nach dem du es entladen hast.
<lars_> entladen mache ich wie?
<Skitt> sudo modprobe -r modulname
<bekks> rmmod :)
<gschwepp> ,kernelmodule?
<shetlandpony> gschwepp, Kernelmodule ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> lars_: Und nein, nicht einfach wieder neubauen - sondern wirklich den aktuellen Quellcode laden.
<lars_> bekks: mache ich nach dem gassi gehen ;)
<leszek> hi
<sts31> hi
<AdleoAdrian> hi
<sts31> hi
<sts31> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit fortran95?
<brot> fortran. oha, was hast denn vor sts31?
<sts31> ich implementier nur was für die uni. ein kleines spiel. türme von hanoi
<bekks> Und was helfen Dir da Erfahrungen von anderen? :)
<sts31> code ist fertig, aber habe irgendwo einen fehler den ich mir nicht erklären kann und den ich auch nicht finde
<sts31> suche den seit gestern abend^^
<flynk> hallo, ich hab mir das asus m4a785td-v evo motherboard geholt und darauf mythbuntu installiert. Leider findet er keine passende netzwerktreiber sodass ich jetzt nicht weiter komme. Kann mir hier jemand helfen, bitte.
<bekks> flynk: was sagt denn sudo lspci | grep -i net
<flynk> ich geh eben an den anderen rechner und schreib es ab einen moment bitte
<flynk> bekks, es kommt keine ausgabe
<apricot> hallo... bin etwas unsicher bei virtualbox. Habe VirtualBox 4.0 installiert. Ich will ubunto-Joomla-iso installieren. jetzt fragt VirtuelBox: LVM einrichten-partition tables of following devices are changed: SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda)  ... bezieht sich  'sda' auf das logische Laufwerk (vdi) von der VirtualBox-Installation ?  Möchte mir nicht gerne sda zerscheießen *g*  (hab 2 SATA-HD im System, sda und sdb)
<streifi> nein, das bezieht sich auf die virtuelle HDD.
<bekks> flynk: Was für ein Netzwerkchipsatz ist denn da laut Handbuch verbaut?
<flynk> ich prüfe
<apricot> streifi, danke -- Augen zu und <ENTER>
<flynk> Realtek RTL8112L
<bekks> flynk: nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von sudo lspci
<bekks> Per USB Stick am besten.
<flynk> k
<Protector1981> sagt mal, wie kriegt man eigentlich diese hässlichen Panelabschlüsse im Panel weg?
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: in den eigenschaften vom panel
<Protector1981> da kann ich aber nur einstellen, dass pfeile angezeigt werden, oder eben nicht
<Protector1981> oder ganz weglassen
<flynk> wie kann ich eine ausgabe in eine datei schreiben lassen?
<Protector1981> dann sind aber wieder diese "trennlinien" die keine sau braucht :D
<Protector1981> befehl > datei
<Protector1981> oder mittels dranhängen befehl >> datei
<flynk> danke
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: kann es evtl. am theme liegen?
<Protector1981> wart ich mach mal ein Bild
<Protector1981> Frickelpit: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-34d3g.png
<streifi> Frickelpit: die neueren ubuntu- und mint-themes neigen gerne mal zur unvollständigkeit.
<Frickelpit> streifi: bei mir noch nie
<Protector1981> streifi: ich fahr noch Karmic ;)
<flynk> bekks, http://pastebin.com/C6iLs9v1
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: liegt am theme, das ist kein standard-theme
<Protector1981> hm?
<Protector1981> selbst wenn ich nen Standardtheme einstellen WÜRDE, sind diese leisten noch da
<Protector1981> also diese dämlichen Trennlinien
<streifi> Frickelpit: die nicht standardmäßigen panel-elemente haben häufig einen hellen rehmen/hintergrund und wirken dann als fremdkörper.
<Frickelpit> streifi: das liegt aber dann nicht am panel oder theme
<streifi> oder rein ubuntu-spezifisch: es wurde keine monochrome grafik hinzugefügt.
<Frickelpit> Protector1981: das linke ist für das benachrichtigungsfeld, mach mal nen rechtsklick drauf
<dreamon> Wie bekommt man raus ob usb2.0 hardwareseitig verfügbar ist?
<hdp> Spezifikation des verbauten Chipsatzes pr"ufen.
<Protector1981> da wird nur angezeigt, ob was hinzufügen will etc pp
<subz3r0> moin
<streifi> Protector1981: für verkürte panels sind diese ränder normal.
<streifi> +z
<subz3r0> kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich diese sphere hinbekomme mit compiz ? Den Würfel habe ich gefunden, allerdings funktioniert das mit der sphere nicht.
<Protector1981> streifi: und die kriegt man nicht weg? :( schade
<Protector1981> hab schon gconf-editor abgegrast...selbst da findet sich nix
<subz3r0> Habe keinen Eintrag unter Effekte dazu.
<streifi> subz3r0: ein teil der compiz-plugins ist auch in ein separates paket ausgelagert. vielleicht wirst du da fündig.
<subz3r0> das wird es wohl sein. wie bekomme ich das zusätzliche paket? Hab gestern schon einige stunden gesucht und versucht, aber leider ohne Erfolg
<streifi> apt-cache search compiz
<streifi> es müsste compiz-plugins-extra heißen.
<subz3r0> vielen dank streifi, werds damit mal versuchen
<streifi> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, so.
<subz3r0> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<subz3r0> jo :)
<subz3r0> funzt prima
<subz3r0> reine neugier, arbeitst du damit auch, streife?
<subz3r0> strefi
<subz3r0> argh
<subz3r0> "streifi"
<streifi> nein
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? subz3r0
<shetlandpony> subz3r0: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, 
<subz3r0> streifi, 
<subz3r0> nice
<subz3r0> und wieder mal thx :)
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: und wenn du jetzt nicht nach jedem wort ENTER drücken würdest, wär ich dir dankbar :-)
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, ok
<subz3r0> ;)
 * streifi versucht auf längere sich möglichst auf die proprietären grafiktreiber zu verzichten.
<streifi> +t
<subz3r0> was mich startk interessieren würde ist, wie linux das mit der energie-verwaltung regelt. Also in anderen Worten: Wie stark wird die Grafikkarte für solche Effekte benutzt?
<flynk> bekks, konntest du mit dem pastebin etwas anfangen?
<bekks> flynk: Du hast da aber schon ein onboard LAN, oder? Und kein WLAN?
<flynk> ganzrichtig 
<flynk> onboard gigbit
<subz3r0> flynk, wo klemmts denn ?
<flynk> und die funktioniert auch sauber, zumindest unter win7 
<flynk> subz3r0, es sieht so aus das ich mir heute mythbuntu auf meinen htpc installiert habe. aber ich darunter keinen netzwerkverbindung bekomme weil meine onboard lan karte nicht erkannt wird
<subz3r0> flynk, hatte das problem auch. am besten rausfinden welcher chip das genau ist. Aber das hat dir bestimmt schon einer gesagt
<flynk> richtig Realtek RTL8112L
<flynk> ich finde dazu keine treiber :/
<subz3r0> hmm, ist der RTL8112L nicht nen wlan chip?
<subz3r0> ne, hab ich vertan mit dem 8187er
<subz3r0> wenn ich mich nun nicht ganz irre, hab ich meine damals von der realtek site bezogen. ich such mal :)
<flynk> das ist nett von dir, auf der realtekseite bin ich jedoch auch nicht fündig geworden :/
<streifi> subz3r0: bei mir ist es mit chipsatzgrafik so, dass dem schleppi bei videos leicht die puste ausgeht, während die effekte flüssig sind.
<subz3r0> flynk, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<shetlandpony> subz3r0's url: http://tinyurl.com/yg4udw | Realtek
<omani> gibt ein gui für LAME?
<subz3r0> ja
<bekks> flynk: Komisch, ich finde Treiber dazu. Das ist ein rtl8168.
<flynk> ich weiß nicht wie wichtig das ist, dass es  genau der chipsatz ist
<subz3r0> omani, unter linux kenne ich auch noch keine, aber versuchs mal mit EAC(exact audio copy) FUnktioniert evtl mit wine
<bekks> Sehr wichtig.
<subz3r0> oder auch cdex
<omani> gibts cdex in den reps?
<bekks> flynk: Ein anderer Treiber (rtl8169) könnte zwar auch funktionieren, wird aber Probleme machen.
<bekks> omani: Suchen?
<subz3r0> "RTL8110SC(L)"
<flynk> subz3r0, klär mich bitte auf - wie schließt du darauf das der treiber für meinen chipsatz geht. Es sind ja nundoch unterschiedliche bezeichnungen. Das versteh ich nicht
<omani> bekks, jo. gibts nicht.
<subz3r0> flynk, stand so in nem thread. oder man soll den 8111 benutzen
<subz3r0> ist nen asus-mainboard, oder?
<flynk> ja
<flynk> hast du den link dazu noch?
<subz3r0> war auf spanish der thread
<subz3r0> suche ihn gerade noch mal
<bekks> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/49041/gel%C3%B6st-netz-bricht-beim-kopieren-von-gr%C3%B6sseren-datenmengen-ab.html
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/37tgk8s | [gelöst] Netz bricht beim kopieren von grösseren Datenmengen ab - LAN - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<lars_> die Links unter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468994 sind leider tot
<bekks> lars_: Sind sie nicht.
<bekks> Habe sie offen.
<bekks> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Realtek_RTL2831U
<bekks> Funktioniert einwandfrei.
<lars_> bekks: hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/.../rtl2831u gibt 404
<bekks> Welch ein Wunder.
<bekks> Was sollen die drei ... da?
<bekks> Lies den Artikel: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Realtek_RTL2831U
<tiger223> hallo. habe gerade ein upgrade von karmic auf lucid gemacht. der webbrowser braucht jetzt 20-30sec bis er eine website anzeigt. was muß ich einstellen?
<subz3r0> tiger223, sicher das dein modem richtig synced hat?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<subz3r0> also würde erstmal das aussschliessen
<tiger223> keine ahnung was du meinst?
<tiger223> bin nicht gerade ein experte
<subz3r0> ob dein modem richtig synchronisiert hat, also wie schnell die leitung ausgehandelt wurde
<subz3r0> mach einfach mal nen speed test
<subz3r0> zb. auf speed.io
<tiger223> ich sitze jetzt am laptop mit karmic und benutze das selbe modem. funktioniert alles normal
<subz3r0> dann wird es wohl nicht die leitung sein
<tiger223> ich mach grad mal den test
<subz3r0> bin immer dazu geneigt alle probleme vorher auszuschliessen, also das ich das prob auch genau lokalisieren kann
<tiger223> alles "excellent" 3000Kbit/sec
<subz3r0> daher meine frage
<tiger223> alles "excellent" 3000Kbit/sec
<tiger223> vielleicht durch das upgrade was am browser verstellt
<tiger223> ?
<subz3r0> normal nicht
<subz3r0> wenn du kein ipv6 brauchst, versuchs mal hier mit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#IPv6-deaktivieren
<streifi> eine 'echte' drossel auf kernel-ebene gibt es bei 08/15-distri-kerneln nicht.
<subz3r0> viele ips's haben es eh noch nicht implementiert. von daher nen versuch ist es wert
<subz3r0> isp's...
<subz3r0> offtopic: damnit, ich mag meine neue "sphere". sieht so schick aus ;)
<lars_> bekks: sudo modprobe -r dvb-usb-rtl2831u ohne zu murren
<lars_> bekks: scheint also nun zu laden!
<bekks> lars_: mit dmesg und lsmod kontrollieren.
<lars_> bekks: dvb-usb: DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver successfully initialized and connected
<tiger223> unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#IPv6-deaktivieren heißt es: Dazu wird in die Datei /etc/sysctl.conf mit Root-Rechten folgende Zeile: net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 eingetragen und der....
<tiger223> wie macht man das mit dem eintragen nocjmal. habs vergessen
<bullgard4> tiger223: "[15:28]	<tiger223>	hallo. habe gerade ein upgrade von karmic auf lucid gemacht. der webbrowser braucht jetzt 20-30sec bis er eine website anzeigt. was muß ich einstellen?" <- Installier Dir das Üaket »traceroute«. Dann gib auf der Kommandozeile ein '~$ traceroute www.belug.de' und guck in der Ausgabe nach, wo die größte Verzögerung auftritt.
<bullgard4> s/Üaket/Paket/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: tiger223: "[15:28]	<tiger223>	hallo. habe gerade ein upgrade von karmic auf lucid gemacht. der webbrowser braucht jetzt 20-30sec bis er eine website anzeigt. was muß ich einstellen?" <- Installier Dir das Paket »traceroute«. Dann gib auf der Kommandozeile ein '~$ traceroute www.belug.de' und guck in der Ausgabe nach, wo die größte Verzögerung auftritt.
<lars_> bekks: mit welcher Software ich nun ein VCR betreiben kannst weist Du zufällig auch noch? ;)
<bekks> lars_: Was genau möchtest Du denn tun?
<lars_> bekks: zeitgesteuert TV Sendungen aufzeichnen
<bekks> lars_: Kann man zB auch mit Kaffeine machen. Aber mit zB VDR oder mythtv ist das schöner.
<lars_> bekks: ok, erst mal muss ich jetzt überhaup mal ein TV Bild bekommen
<_pingu> weiß gerad jemand den parameter auswendig um die passworteingabe bei sudo nicht ständig wiederholen zu müssen?
<bekks> _pingu: Das macht sudo automatisch.
<_pingu> bekks: ja, begrenzte zeit, oder? da gab's irgendeinen parameter. seh ihn gerad nicht
<tiger223> bullgard4 schau bitte mal nach: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399547/
<tiger223> das ist die ausgabe von traceroutr www.belug.de
<nexx> kommt ihr über empathy mit login.icq.com:5190 ins icq?
<subz3r0> nexx, slogin.oscar.aol.com
<subz3r0> den nutze ich
<sdx23> _pingu: man sudoers
<nexx> slogin oder login? ;)
<sdx23> _pingu: nach "timeout" suchen...
<nexx> mh subz3r0, da geht nix
<bullgard4> tiger223: Die Ausgabe von http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399547/ ist voll in Ordnung. (Die von traceroute gemessenen Zeiten sind ausreichend klein.) --  Was steht bei Dir in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tiger223> auto lo
<tiger223> iface lo inet loopback
<tiger223> kannst du damit was anfangen?
<bullgard4> tiger223: Das ist auch in Ordnung.
<tiger223> woran liegt es denn?
<bullgard4> tiger223: Was gibt '~$ route' aus? (pastebin!)
<tiger223> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399548/
<bullgard4> tiger223: Scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein. Was ist "speedport.ip" für ein Router?
<tiger223> das ist das dsl-modem von t-online 
<bullgard4> tiger223: Wenn Du Dir die Konfigurationsdaten von speedport.ip anguckst, kannst Du dort vielleicht die IP-Adresse des verwendeten DNS-Nameservers finden?
<tiger223> ich schau mal nach
<bullgard4> tiger223: Außerdem, was gibt '~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf' aus?
<tiger223> sekunde
<tiger223> ist gerade super langsam
<tiger223> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399549/
<bullgard4> tiger223: Wer oder was "ist gerade super langsam"?
<tiger223> meine online verbindung
<tiger223> zum Anlegen des pastebin
<blubba> guten abend, zundzwar ist meine eine Partition fehlerhaft und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen, kann man mit diskdump auch von kaputten partitionen den inhalt auf eine andere Platte schreiben?
<tiger223> in der ausgabe steht der nameserver. ist das das was du meinst?
<rumpe1> blubba, nimm dd_rescue
<bullgard4> tiger223: Die Zeile 4 scheint zu stimmen. Ob die Zeilen 2 und 3 stimmen, weiß ich nicht, weil ich den Router und den Internet-Service-Provider nicht näher kenne. Das sollte das Handbuch zum Router genau beschreiben. 
<blubba> rumpe1:  danke, muss ich das backup als image speichern, oder geht das auch ganz normal als daten auf festplatte?
<rumpe1> blubba, image
<rumpe1> blubba, da kannste dann sonstige rettungs-tools drüber laufen lassen
<blubba> das problem ist das mein ziel ca 100mb kleiner ist als die zu rettende partition
<rumpe1> blubba, dann schaff platz :)
<blubba> ist ja schon leer ^^
<blubba> muss mir da was überlegen
<rumpe1> ansonsten sind die daten aus den letzten 100mb der betreffenden partition (inkl. fragmentierter dateien) schlichtweg weg... ddrescue bricht dann vermutlich einfach ab, aber ein image haste dann trotzdem. *denkichmal*
<bullgard4> tiger223: Möglicherweise beschreibt das Handbuch aber nur die Verhältnisse unter Windows und erwähnt Unix/Linux nicht. Dann hilft ein Anruf bei Deinem Internet-Service-Provider oder Googeln nach dem verwendeten Router-Typ.
<tiger223> bullgard4: ich weiß nicht was du meinst
<tiger223> sorry. hatte deine letze antwort noch nicht gesehen
<bullgard4> tiger223: Deine Frage: "ich weiß nicht was du meinst" ist zu allgemein, um mir verständlich zu sein. Worauf beziehst Du Dich?
<tiger223> sorry. hatte deine letze antwort noch nicht gesehen
<tiger223> kann es nicht an den einstellungen von Firefox liegen. sitze hier am desktop und habe mein laptop mit der gleichen verbindung online. dort (karmic koala) läuft alles normal.
<tiger223> obwohl ich gerade festelle, daß die firefox einstellungen am laptop identisch sind
<tiger223> :-(
<testers_> hey leute fgolgendes problem
<testers_> habe ein spiel über apt installiert, lief alles wunderbar, aufgrund einer erweiterung hatte ich diemöglichkeit, den clienten selber zu kompilieren.
<bullgard4> tiger223: Firefox sollte die folgende Einstelliung haben: Menü Edit > Preferences > (Firefox Preferences) > Advanced > Network > (Connection) > Settings > (Connection Settings) > (Configure Proxies to Access the Internet) > Use system proxy settings. 
<testers_> nachdem ich also den neuen clienten kompiliert habe, wurden die originalen daten überschrieben. wenn ich nun das spiel starten möchte, schließt es sich direkt wieder, weil dort wohl ein fehler im code ist
<testers_> make uninstall ausgeführt und wieder über den packetmanager installiert, der gleiche fehler!
<blubba> gibt es eine live cd wo dd_rescue schon drauf ist? Linux Mint hat nur das normale dd drauf? Ists bei der Ubuntu live dc anders?
<testers_> meine frage ist nun, wie kann ich das ganze wieder rückgängig machen?
<testers_> ich kann so oft apt-get remove/install machen wie ich will, die kaputten daten bleiben :(
<tiger223> bullgard4: genauso ist es eingestellt. unter karmic läüfts problemlos, unter Lucid langsam wie zu 56k-zeiten
<sash_> blubba: mit entsprechenden optionen kann dd genau wie dd_rescue arbeiten. fallen mir aber grad nicht ein. beim lesen der manpage sieht man die aber. irgendwas mit sync und noerror, glaub ich. und dd ist ueberall dabei
<sash_> blubba: und bei parted magic sollte es dabei sein.
<tiger223> bullgard4: ein anderer user hat mir vorhin geraten IPv6 zu deaktivieren. was hälst du davon?
<blubba> sash_:  dd_rescue /dev/hda5 /mnt/image.dat wäre meine option nur er sagt dd_rescue kennt er nicht
<blubba> hab leider auch kein cd laufwerk
<sash_> liest du, was ich geschrieben habe? ausserdem kann man livecds auch von usbsticks starten
<blubba> ja du sagst man kann mit der endsprechenden option mit dd_rescue arbeiten, ich habe gerade eine live cd am laufen, nur geht dd_rescue nicht
<bullgard4> tiger223: Ivch verwende seit > 3 Jahren Ubuntu mit IPv4. Bei mir hat noch nie IPv6 irgendwelchen negativen Einfluß gehabt. Du kannst IPv6 verscuhsweise deaktivieren. Ich glaube nicht, daß es Dir helfen wird.
<sash_> dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/woauchimmer/image.img bs=8M conv=noerror,sync <- aus dem kopf, vor der anwendung verifizieren
<tiger223> hab ich mir auch gedacht
<tiger223> danke
<sash_> blubba: das habe ich nicht gesagt. ich sagte, dass dd mit entsprechenden optionen wie dd_rescue arbeiten kann.
<sash_> blubba: lesen, verstehen, anwenden. nicht ueberfliegen und abtippen
<sash_> blubba: man dd lesen. datenrettung und so sollte wohl ueberlegt und nicht einfach dahingeklatscht sein
<testers_> habe alles was mit dem spiel zutun hat gelöscjt
<bullgard4> [Lucid] sound-juicer crasht, wenn ich den  »Extract«-Knopf drücke. Wenn ich Sound-Juicer in einem virtuellen Terminal starte, erhalte ich die Warnung »(sound-juicer:4151): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()« (Siehe http://pastebin.com/WKfQhdvf .) Wie sollte ich fortfahren?
<sdx23> bullgard4: Warnung ist nicht Fehler. Zeile 41.
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ich weiß, daß eine Warnung und ein Fehler zwei verschiedene Ding sind. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie es zu der Meldung in Zeile 41 kommt. Kannst Du mir erklären, wieso die Meldung Zeile 41 entsteht?
<sdx23> bullgard4: noe, sollte ich?
<bekks> quellcode mit debug symbolen übersetzen, und durch gdb jagen.
<bullgard4> Schweres Geschütz!
<Guest16273> Hi all! wie kann ich eine ausgabe (nvram show) von einer remotebox (wrt) lokal speichern? (bin via ssh aufm wrt)?
<bekks> Guest16273: Copy&Paste.
<Guest16273> bekks: schöner
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Abmalen.
<Guest16273> ^^
<Frickelpit> lol
<dAnjou> Guest16273: du könntest es über ssh getunnelt wieder zurückpipen
<dAnjou> das is aber eklig
<dAnjou> find ich
<Guest16273> gibts keine elegantere Weise? Ausgabeumleitung in Datei@localhost oder so?!
<bekks> Was ist daran eleganter?
<Guest16273> ja sowas
<LetoThe2nd> oO( netcat )
<Guest16273> naja egal.. ich machs mit c&p.. thx
<dAnjou> und haut gleich rein
<dAnjou> son n horst
<dAnjou> s/n//
<shetlandpony> danjou meant: so n horst
<dAnjou> ein `ssh user@host nvram show > dingsbums` hätts wohl auch getan
<jokrebel> hi
<vectory> ho
<LupusE> hi
<PBeck> hi
<das_grosse_W_> ich hab ein problem mit der .xsession-errors datei. manchmal wächst diese auf mehrere gigabyte(sic) an. momentan hat sie über 9gb. wie kann ich feststellen, welches programm da so viel rein schreibt? um das alles durchzulesen ist das etwas viel.
<LupusE> das_grosse_W_: ggf solltest du die meldungen wirklich lesen. zumindest ersmal die letzten 10-20 ... das ist der beste hinweis drauf WAS falsch laeuft.
<opelig> servus, hab da mal ne frage, und zwar hatte ich bis vor 2 tagen 2 monitore an meinem rechner, ich hab eine geforce 260 gtx jetzt hab ich nur noch einen tft dran der eigentlich eine auflösung von 1680x1050 macht allerdings läuft mein gnome nur noch mit 800x600, in den nvidia tool kann ich die auflösung nicht ändern. 
<opelig> google brachte bisher noch keine hilfe
<LupusE> opelig: was heisst eigendlich? dann aendere die aufloesung uneigendlich.
<LupusE> und was sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu den aenderungsversuchen?
<opelig> ich kann die auflösung nicht ändern, und die xorg.conf ist leer
<LupusE> ggf mittels xrandr schauen was erkannt wird. wenn falsch evtl die modelines manuell anpassen.
<LupusE> ... ich kann deine aufloesung auch nicht aendern, aber aus anderen gruenden als du. beschreibe den weg, das koennte helfen.
<opelig> xrandr sagt er kann nur max und min 800x600 den xrandr failed to get size of gamma for output
<bekks> nopaste die vollständige ausgabe.
<opelig> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399550/
<opelig> die log is im übrigen auch leer
<opelig> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399551/ 
<opelig> das is die log datei
<bekks> [    19.206] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.
<bekks> 1230 193427 < LupusE> ggf mittels xrandr schauen was erkannt wird. wenn falsch evtl die modelines manuell anpassen.
<opelig> und wo pass ich die modlines an? ich hab mir die nvidia karte geholt weill ich schon mit ner ati probleme hatte, aber nun macht die nvidia probleme
<bekks> in der xorg.conf
<bekks> Nopaste die mal.
<opelig> mom
<opelig> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399552/
<opelig> die xorg.conf
<LupusE> opelig: das dein monitor kaputt ist, dafuer kann die grafikkarte nichts.
<opelig> der is nich kaputt
<opelig> im windows läuft der eins a
<LupusE> aha, und deshalb kann xrandr die EDID nicth richtig intepretieren. nunja, ich bin nicht so der windows experte.
<opelig> und wie gesagt das der so komisch angezeigt wird vom namen war auch schon als der zweite monitor noch dran war
<opelig> ich hab ne edid gefunden allerdings is das ne exe datei
<bekks> Dann bemüh dein Windows.
<opelig> mein monitor ist ein optiquest q 201wb
<LupusE> die edid is ne exe. aha. .oO( ich glaube ich mache meine ausbildung nochmal )
<opelig> bekks das ding ist ich lern derzeit nochmal neu, fachinfornmatiker anwendungsentwicklung, und in der schule programmieren wir nur unter windows, das nervt
<bekks> opelig: Was hat das mit dem Problem zu tun? :)
<opelig> lupuse ich hab die edid downgeloadet und entpackt zum vorschein kam eine exe datei
<bekks> ...
<LupusE> opelig: dann anwendungsentwickle dir mal einen browser, damit du google aufrufen kannst um zu sehen was eine EDID ist. danach koennen wir uns weiter unterhalten.
<opelig> ich weiss was eine edid ist, zumindest wozu die gut ist, aber wenn ich beim hersteller nur ne zip datei bekomme und wenn ich die entpacke da ne exe drin ist, kann ich nichts für
<bekks> Dann bemüh dein Windows um zu sehen was in der .exe steckt.
<bekks> Wo genau ist das Problem an der Stelle? :)
<opelig> http://www.viewsoniceurope.com/se/products/archive/q201wb.htm
<LupusE> okay, dann unterhalten wir uns nicht weiter. (in der ausbildung solltest du lernen, dass einem ereigniss eine aktion folgt, darauf ein ereigniss ... das prozessdiagramm dazu darfst du dir nun denken)
<LupusE> man debmirror
<LupusE> (falsches fenster)
<opelig> naja wine kann die exe nich öffnen wegen fehlendem executable bit
<bekks> ...
<bekks> man chmod
<bekks> oder einfach wine dateiname.exe
 * LupusE versteckt ein executable bit im channel. wer es findet darf es behalten.
<Frickelpit> juchu, gefunden :P
<KojiroAK> Ein ausführbares Bitburger?
<bekks> Frickelpit: Jetzt kannst Du ne .exe auf 1455 setzen :P
<LupusE> opelig: nochmal, schreib was du tust, nicht was du dazu denkst. kein mensch hier kann so quer denken, wie ein anwender handelt.
<Yan_Nick> kann mir das jemand erklären?
<Yan_Nick> /dev/vzfs             300G  300G     0 100% /
<Yan_Nick> df -h
<bekks> Ist voll.
<opelig> also ich möchte das mein monitor wie er es kann mit 1680x1050 läuft und nicht wie er es im moment tut mit 800x600
<Yan_Nick> wie denn das
<PBeck> Yan_Nick: voll :P
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Wissen wir nicht, das musst Du herausfinden.
<Yan_Nick> das ist unser server
<bekks> Ja, schade :)
<bekks> Ist trotzdem voll.
<Yan_Nick> dev ist aber kein directory
<Yan_Nick> wie kann ich gucken was da drin istß
<bekks> Und wie das ein Verzeichnis ist.
<bekks> mit ls
<LupusE> opelig: ... interessant, vielen dank fuer diene kooperation. nur, ich sehe in diesem satz keine einzige handlung deinerseits.
<Yan_Nick> -bash: cd: /dev/vzfs: Not a directory
<bekks> Wobei es nicht um /dev sondern um /dev/vzfs geht.
<PBeck> Yan_Nick: kann vielleicht tmp sein?
<bekks> PBeck: Nein.
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Lies was da steht. /dev/vzfs ist nach / gemounted.
<PBeck> bekks: http://forums.powervps.com/showthread.php?t=367
<bekks> Euch ist das root-fs zugelaufen.
<Yan_Nick> also was au / scauen
<PBeck> bekks: aso upps
<PBeck> stimmt -.-
<Yan_Nick> schauen*
<PBeck> ich habe mich gerade eher gefragt was vzfs überhaupt ist
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Wo denn sonst?
<opelig> ich habe ja schon mehrfach versucht mit hilfe des nvidia config toolz meine einstellungen zu ändern, ohne erfolg, habe google das allwissende orakel befragt ohne erfolg, hab auch schon in diversen foren z.bsp. ubuntusers. de die sufu genutz aber auch das ohne erfolg
<opelig> ausser demhinweis das ubuntu 10.10 keine xorg.conf verwendet ausser sie wird angelegt
<LupusE> ich gebs auf ... bin mein netbook upgraden, see ja.
<bekks> hf, LupusE 
<Yan_Nick> und wie kann ich alle dateien in einem ordner sehen mit filesize in gbß
<LupusE> du -hs *
<bekks> Yan_Nick: man ls lesen
<Yan_Nick> ls -s
<bekks> Yan_Nick: Du administrierst die Kiste doch nicht etwa?
<PBeck> oh die frage muss kommen - nicht falsche antwort geben :>
<Yan_Nick> nene
<bekks> Dann lass die Finger davon und den Admin seinen Job machen :)
<sash_> na gut: wenn er ja sagt, sagt bekks: "oh, mein gott! eos." wenn er nein sagt, sagt bekks: "dann hol den admin her. eos."
<Yan_Nick> ic will das aber wissen
<Yan_Nick> o
<Yan_Nick> tmp ist ser oll
<Yan_Nick> kann ic den einac löscenß
<Frickelpit> du verlierst buchstaben
<Yan_Nick> ic weiß
<sash_> du kannst dir mehr muehe beim schreiben geben. fuer den anfang
<LetoThe2nd> kann jemand ein viewer+editor-tool für GPS-tracks empfehlen? vor allem höhenprofile wären wichtig zu glätten und bearbeiten.
<LupusE> Yan_Nick: wenn du irre bist, dann kannst du alles ohne sinn und verstand loeschen. ansonsten betreibt man eine analyse, waru, es voll ist.
<Yan_Nick> onboard ftw
<Yan_Nick> LupusE: cachegrind.out.1291982878
<Yan_Nick> wegen cachegrind
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: viewer -> googlemaps :P
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: hilft dir das navit projekt? ich weiss nicht om das mittlerweile editieren kann.
<PBeck> LupusE: analys pf :p
<PBeck> +e
<PBeck> ahoi
<LetoThe2nd> hintergrund: es geht drum, tracks von gpsies.com ein wenig zu tunen.
<LupusE> debmirror kennt kein union, wie SQL. hmm. wie berechne ich nun 34gb sync ueber 4 ungleich grosse quellen mit gleicher anbindung?
<Yan_Nick> so alle gelösct
<Yan_Nick> etzt get alles wieder a1
<Yan_Nick> jetzt geht wieder alles yay!
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: http://carnosaurus.blogspot.com/2010/01/geocaching-unter-linux-oregon-und.html
<PBeck> qlandkarte sieht nichtmal so schlecht aus
<PBeck> vielleicht hilft dir das
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: mal schauen, thx
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: http://www.qlandkarte.org/
<PBeck> zur vollständigkeit
<LupusE> okay, 10mb/s traffic seriell sind 34000*10 -> 340000 sekunden -> 5666min -> 94h ... das glaub ich nicht.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: http://www.andwil.de/blog/57/hoehenprofile-grafisch-darstellen das sieht auch noch interessant aus
<PBeck> http://www.andwil.de/geocaching/76/gps-tracks-mit-openofficeorg-auswerten <= oder auch noch ne gute idee - wieso nicht einfach normal oo nutzen
<PBeck> womöglich kann man gnuplot auch noch gut mitnehmen und ein bisschen drum herum scripten
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: :-) ty
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: gibts mal rückmeldung was du genau machen möchtest und was für dich passt :)
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: mom
<PBeck> sollen wir in OT?
<schweegi> wie kann man aus dem radeon-Treiber mehr 3D-Leistung ziehen?
<bekks> schweegi: garnicht?
<LupusE> schweegi: mehr als ohne? ja.
<LupusE> #8oh, kein wie gelesen ... macht aber nicth mehr sinn, die frage. )
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: sry, war am telefon.
<PBeck> :)
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: ich glaub für den anfang wär OT geeignet, stimmt. sehen wir uns drüben.
<bullgard4> Wer kennt zufällig den Status des DEB-Programmpakets "serpentine"? Lucid stellt es nicht bereit. Maverick erwähnt es, stellt es aber nicht bereit.
<c_korn> bullgard4: musst in launchpad nachschauen
<c_korn> bullgard4: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/serpentine
<bullgard4> Ah! Ich sehe gerade, das gab es in Dapper bis Karmic. Scheint etwas Veraltetes zu sein.
<c_korn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/serpentine/0.9-6ubuntu2
<c_korn> "(From Debian) ROM; obsolete; replaced by brasero"
<bullgard4> c_korn: Sehr gut! --  Vielen Dank!
<c_korn> np
<Ridikuel> Wie bekomme ich udev, hal oder sonstige verantwortliche Systeme dazu, mein iPhone4 beim anstöpseln komplett zu ignorieren. Ich möchte es an virtualbox durchreichen.
<bekks> In dem Du eine usb-Regel in Virtualbox erstellst, die es automatisch mit der VM verbindet.
<dans91> moin, hab da mal n problem mit ner onboard wlan karte "prism 802.11" sie will nicht^^
<jokrebel>  ,fn? dans91
<shetlandpony> dans91: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<dans91> naja, beim versuch wlan zu nutzen gibts ne fehlermeldung das keine wlan karte gefunden wurde
<jokrebel> dans91: paste mal lsusb, bitte?
<jokrebel> -?
<dans91> danke, moment bitte, ich glaub wir ham grad ne lösung hier^^
<Garfield> tach zusammen
<Garfield> ich könnte einen rat gebrauchen weil ich mit den ubuntu foren und suchen nicht weiterkomme
<Garfield> ich habe mir zwei festplatten im raid 1 angelegt
<Garfield> soweit auch ein array angelegt und formatiert
<Garfield> nun will ich das dieses array auch direkt beim booten gemountet wird und zwar nach /mnt/raiddisk
<Garfield> nun bekomme ich beim booten aber immer die meldung "The disk drive for /mnt/raiddisk is not ready yet or not present"
<jokrebel> Garfield:Dein Punkt ist kaputt.
<Garfield> ?
<Garfield> wie?
<bekks> ,enter? Garfield 
<shetlandpony> Garfield: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Garfield> ok
<bekks> Garfield: nopaste doch bitte mal "lsb_release -a" und die Konfigurationsdatei für dein RAID.
<Garfield> willste das hier reingepastet haben ? ^^
<bekks> ,nopaste? Garfield 
<shetlandpony> Garfield: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Garfield> sowas hier? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312213/
<bekks> Garfield: Ja, das war der eine Teil. Und der andere?
<Garfield> kommt^ ^ hier die mdadm.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312215/
<Garfield> und die fstab http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312216/
<Garfield> wenn ich alles über die das disk utility tool mache klappt alles
<Garfield> nur ich hätte gerne beim systemstart mein raid gemountet
<Garfield> dafür sollte eigentlich die eintragung des array und dem entsprechenden zielpfad in der fstab reichen  
<bullgard4> '~$ cp cdda://sr0/Track\ 6.wav ~/Desktop/ '  findet die Quelle nicht oder beherrscht das Protokoll cdda nicht? "Aufruf von stat für "cdda://sr0/Track 6.wav" nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden." Abhilfe?
<panis> nabernds
<Guest60771> ok, neuer name altes problem, das wlan ding, lösung war doch nix. hier mal lsusb http://nopaste.info/682f7e62a9.html
<bekks> bullgard4: Nicht so komische Sachen probieren. So rippt man keine CD.
<bekks> cp funktioniert schliesslich auch nicht mit http://
<jokrebel> Guest60771: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick kennst Du schon?
<LupusE> bullgard4: die geschichte mit audiocds und dateisystemen hatte ich dir erklaert, dacht eich.
<Guest60771> jokrebel: ne, der war neu, dank dir, ich probiers mal aus
<bekks> LupusE: Ja, hattest Du.
<panis> bei meinem AWN ist der Launch-button ohne Funtion - weiß wer was mir da fehlen könnte?
<panis> also im Cairo-Menu
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ich erinnere mich, was Du gesagt hast gestern.
<Garfield> jemand vielleicht einen hilfreichen rat bezüglich des raid / warum dieses nicht gemountet werden kann?
<Garfield> habe alle infos / todos wie hier gelistet durchgeführt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID?highlight=fakeraid
<panis> Garfield: libdmraid und dmraid drauf?
<Garfield> nur die standardauslieferung von ubuntu 10.04
<Garfield> noch keine weiteren änderungen drauf
<panis> Garfield: ich habe Lucid direkt auf einem Raid0 installiert alles gut
<panis> wie meountest du=
<panis> wie mountest du?
<Garfield> über die fstab wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID?highlight=fakeraid beschrieben
<panis> /dev/sda1 ?
<Garfield> ne
<Garfield> sdb
<Garfield> und sdc
<panis> nicht über den mapper?
<Garfield> aber die sind in einem array
<Garfield> mapper?
<panis> was früher bei mir sda1 und sdb1 war ist jetzt im raid0 /dev/mapper/pdc_bghjd1
<pgahlen> ICH HASSE UBUNTU
<panis> steht auch so im fstab
<panis> /dev/mapper/pdc_bghjd1 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Garfield> bei mir liegen die im /dev/md
<Garfield> bzw direkt unter /dev
<Garfield> hier noch mal die fstab http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312216/
<panis> vielleicht solltest du deine Packete prüfen
<Garfield> wieso die pakete?
<panis> vielleicht fehlt dir was wichtiges
<Garfield> über die oberfläche kann ich das raid starten und mit den angaben aus der fstab mounten
<panis> wie gesagt ich hab Lucid Lynx direkt auf den Raid installiert
<panis> achso
<Garfield> ich will ja nicht direkt auf einem raid installieren
<Garfield> sondern eine eigene platte für das system haben und zwei platten im raid1
<panis> dann entschuldige - das war dann bevor ich on kam
<Garfield> np^^
<rumpe1> jemand n tip fürn video-converter unter ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: ffmpeg
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: mplayer
<rumpe1> tnx :)
<TheInfinity> bzw besser mencoder @ mplayer
<streifi1> wenn du .mp4/.m4v brauchst, ist handbrake sehr nett. derzeit gibt es da allerdings keine fertigen pakete mehr.
<ppq> imho gibt es nichts komfortableres als ffmpeg
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-31
<richyw> hey habe ein paar zip dateien die umlaute beinhalten (für die stehen bei mir Fragezeichen), dadurch habe ich probleme beim entpacken. Woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> An den komischen Zeichen, die da eingepackt wurden.
<richyw> verstehe nicht so ganz
<Asen-Ger> nick opennic
<Asen-Ger> ooops
<damn_> nabend! Ich versuche gerade mp3blaster zu nutzen, brauche dafür die F1-taste, diese öffnet allerdings das GNOME Terminal manuel.. was tun?
<gameboy> Du kannst in den Einstellungen vom Terminal die belegten Tasten ändern. 
<gameboy> Bzw löschen
<gameboy> Oder du gehst eben direkt auf die Konsole 
<damn_> ah bestens, danke
<gameboy> ;-) gern geschehen
<JohnKeynes33_> Hallo leute. Ich hab ein Problem und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich hab einen Tippfehler in meine fstab reingeschrieben. nun wird / als read-only gemountet und ich kann die fstab nicht korrigieren. Wie bekomme ich den fehler wieder ausgebügelt?
<TheInfinity> JohnKeynes33_: live cd rein, system mounten, ändern
<JohnKeynes33_> ohne livecd gehts net? müsste die erst mal runterladen :(
<JohnKeynes33_> hab ne lahme leitung
<TheInfinity> wenn du weit genug kommst dass du ne konsole (also nicht nur busybox) hast kannst das auch manuell mit rw mounten
<TheInfinity> aber das glaube ich erstmal net ;)
<TheInfinity> JohnKeynes33_: ansonsten http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<TheInfinity> JohnKeynes33_: sind nur 165 MB
<JohnKeynes33_> okay, vielen dank
<Asen-Ger> gentoo.de=wixer!
<Asen-Ger> axo, gentoo.de = wixer!!!
<subz3r0> drunk?
<Asen-Ger> who?
<subz3r0> u?
<dAnjou> Asen-Ger: du riskierst grad n kick
<Asen-Ger> no
<subz3r0> sounds like
<subz3r0> but anyway, german in here!
<Antiqua> *popcorn-holen*
<subz3r0> bring mal was mit
<Asen-Ger> lol
<subz3r0> mit salz oder zucker?
<Antiqua> subz3r0, beides :)
<subz3r0> interessante mischung
<Antiqua> nicht in einem kübel!!! 2 kübel *rüberreich*
<Asen-Ger> dAnjou: Bist du ein kickmaster?
<dAnjou> ne, hellseher
<Asen-Ger> und das qualifiziert dich echt für einen unqualifi.... ach was! 
<Asen-Ger> wo ist gentoo.de?
<Asen-Ger> Feiglinge!
<subz3r0> du disqualifizierst dich gerade selbst mein freund
<subz3r0> :)
<mythos> wer oder was sit gentoo?
<Asen-Ger> lol
<subz3r0> mythos: KEIN freibier
<mythos> so ein winzeug bestimmt
<subz3r0> :>
<mythos> .__.
<Asen-Ger> Wer zu seinem Statement steht ....
<Asen-Ger> Ich scheisse ehrlich gesagt auf jede diskussion über Gentoo
<mythos> aber mit gentoo wäre es in ordnung?
<Asen-Ger> Das interessiert mich schon lange nicht mehr
<mythos> findet er sicher toll, dass du nicht hinter seinem rücken über ihn redest
<Asen-Ger> lol
<Asen-Ger> mythos: Du hast wie immmer die Sachlage durchschaut
<Asen-Ger> komma
<Asen-Ger> komma
<Asen-Ger> ach, hab ich es echt noch nötig. mich vor euch auch nur in irgendeiner Weise zu rechtfertigen?
<Asen-Ger> Nein!
<dAnjou> mimimi?
<Asen-Ger> also:
<Asen-Ger> lol
<Asen-Ger> ichß
<Asen-Ger> ?
<Asen-Ger> Ich scheiss auf euch alle!
<belZe> Amen
<Asen-Ger> Wenn es denn sein muss!
<dAnjou> welch ehre
<subz3r0> Asen-Ger mein Freund, eine Frage hätte ich an Dich.
<subz3r0> Warst Du schon immer so?
<mythos> *pat *pat Asen-Ger 
<Asen-Ger> Wie schon immer
<mythos> wird schon wieder werden
<Asen-Ger> !
<subz3r0> Naja "immer" halt. Also beständig
<subz3r0> von dauer ^^
<subz3r0> für einen längeren zeitraum
<Asen-Ger> Ja
<subz3r0> nenn es von mir aus auch zeitspanne
<subz3r0> wie es dir beliebt
<subz3r0> Und wie bist Du so geworden?
<Asen-Ger> Ja,Ja , und?
<subz3r0> Ja erzähl
<mythos> oh, da spiel ich mit
<dAnjou> subz3r0: hirnlos bleibt hirnlos, da helfen keine pillen .. weißte doch
<mythos> Ja, Ja, Ja, und?
<Asen-Ger> bist du jetzt befriedigt?
<Asen-Ger> ich schesse auf friedensangebote
<Antiqua> will noch wer Popcorn?
<subz3r0> ja, ich bitte
<subz3r0> gleich wirds interssant
<subz3r0> Nein, bin ich nicht
<Asen-Ger> Ich habe subz3r0s vernichtet
<subz3r0> zudem fühle ich mich nicht zu männern hingezogen
<Antiqua> *Becher-rüberschieb*
<subz3r0> zu etwa?
<subz3r0> du
<subz3r0> oder wie kommst du auf solche dinge ?
<subz3r0> bin ein wenig erstaunt
<Asen-Ger> ihr wollt scheisse von mir?
<subz3r0> nein, die frage die im raum steht ist, wie du zu dem geworden bist 
<mythos> langsam wird mir langweilig .__.
<subz3r0> jetzt sagt mir nicht ein produkt deiner umwelt
<Antiqua> fäkal-fixiert... *notier*
<subz3r0> details bitte
<Asen-Ger> Ihr wollt, dass ich mich mit euren Problemen befasse?
<mythos> ich will nur action =)
<subz3r0> nein mein freund
<subz3r0> wir wollen dir bei deinen helfen
<subz3r0> wurde doch schon erwähnt: "alles wird gut"
<subz3r0> ich sehe dir fehlen die worte, wie schade...
<Asen-Ger> ach, hab ich es echt noch nötig. mich vor euch auch nur in irgendeiner Weise zu rechtfertigen?
<subz3r0> menschen wie du machen mich einfach nur unsagbar traurig
<subz3r0> du hast mein mitgefühl, bruder
<mythos> aber du hast das bedürfnis darüber zu reden
<Asen-Ger> Ich habe subz3r0s vernichtet
<Asen-Ger> Ihr wollt, dass ich mich mit euren Problemen befasse?
<Asen-Ger> nicci
<subz3r0> ersäufst du deinen kummer immer mit alkohhol ?
<Asen-Ger> tod
<subz3r0> Der Tod?
<subz3r0> der sensemann sozusagen ?
<subz3r0> oder meinste evtl den fährmann?
<subz3r0> zwei groschen liegen schon bereit
<Asen-Ger> Ic htoetr dich
<subz3r0> wie bitte?
<Asen-Ger> iiIIIIiII
<Asen-Ger> IIIIIIII
<Asen-Ger> entf
<Asen-Ger> rentf
<Asen-Ger> entf
<subz3r0> ente?
<dreamon> Wenn ich das hier im Browser eingebe -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312386/ dann bekomme ich von google eine schöne Grafik. Ich würde das gern in ein Programm einbauen. Aber wenn ich z.b. wget mit der Adresse mache stürzt die ganze Konsole ab.
<dreamon> Wie komm ich an die Erzeugte Grafik ran?
<weezerle> screenshot?
<dreamon> weezerle, Brauchst den link von paste.pocoo... nur in einem Browser einfügen, dann siehst die erzeugte Grafik
<dreamon> Im Browser gehts.. aber ich wills ohne Browser machen.
<weezerle> ja, weiß ich. ich meine mir fiele da als erstes ein, von der angezeigten grafik ein screenshot zu machen ;)
<tm> dreamon: wget "http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=x,y,r&chxr=0,60,0,5|1,0,100,10|2,0,100,10&chds=0,100&chs=450x225&cht=lc&chd=t:74,75,76,77,78,77,77" -O grafik.png && file grafik.png    <-- versuch das mal
<shetlandpony> tm's url: http://tinyurl.com/2c5xl34
<dreamon> tm, Goil. Vielen Dank.. Geht Genial!
<_pingu> Wie kann ich mir das File-Size Limit unter 10.04 anzeigen lassen? Soll heißen: WIe groß eine Datein werden darf. Hintergrund: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/full-table.html -> Tabelle oben rechte Spalte
<stefan___> hallo  zusammem
<stefan___> exit
<jokrebel> hi
<Kebap23> gibts hier auch support für lucid? ich versuche gerade pidgin zu installieren, erhalte aber folgende fehlermeldung: Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht-erfüllte Abhängigkeiten: pidgin: Hängt ab: pidgin-data (< 1:2.6.6-z) aber 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04 soll installiert werden
<LetoThe2nd> Kebap23: lucid-support kriegst du hier natürlich, aber das da klingt eher nach ziemlich selbsteingebrockt durch spassige fremdquellen :-)
<Kebap23> hmm
<Kebap23> mal meine spassigen fremdquellen prüfen
<bekks> da ist bestimmt das pidgin ppa drin.
<Kebap23> also in "software-paketquellen" seh ich nichts dergleichen. kann ich sie mir irgendwie in der konsole auflisten lassen, um sicher zu gehn?
<tm> Kebap23: einfach mit " grep -ri ppa /etc/apt/* "
<caillean> hallo herr tm ;)
<TheInfinity> Kebap23: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/ - klingt sehr nach ppa, das paket das installiert werden soll trägt den namen aus dem ppa ;)
<Kebap23> ja genau das finde ich hier auch in meiner liste, aber es ist ohne haken, dachte das würde dann ignoriert!?
<TheInfinity> eigentlich ja, ... lösch es sonst einfach mal ganz, das wäre n bug wenn das aktiv wäre
<TheInfinity> oder du hast dich da in ne abhängigkeitsfalle reinbuchsiert und musst pidgin mal ganz deinstallieren (incl. pidgin-data)
<Kebap23> sieht so aus. pidgin-data deinstallieren brachte die lösung. :)
<tm> ajee
<stefan___> hallo leute =()
<stefan___> ^^
<bullgard4> Rhythmox 0.13.1 zeigt 2 Spalten »Titel« mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt. Die linke Spalte »Titel« enthält nur natürliche Zahlen. Was ist ihre Funktion?
<bullgard4> s/Rhythmox/Rhythmbox/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Rhythmbox 0.13.1 zeigt 2 Spalten »Titel« mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt. Die linke Spalte »Titel« enthält nur natürliche Zahlen. Was ist ihre Funktion?
<Fuchs> wo bei Musik werden wohl natuerliche Zahlen eingesetzt? 
<Fuchs> kleiner Tipp: sie fangen meistens bei 1 an und zaehlen bis 12-20 hoch, je nach dem, wie lang die Lieder sind
<rumpe1> hmm... was hat das mit titel zu tun?
<bullgard4> Es wäre mir lieber, Du hättest die Antwort auf die Frage gegeben anstatt einen nicht hilfreichen "Tipp".
<Fuchs> rumpe1: die Tracknummer? Das muss man die Entwickler fragen. Unsinnig finde ich es nicht, aber da kann man diskutieren. 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: mir ist lieber, wenn die Leute selber denken. Deswegen kaue ich keine Loesungen vor, sondern helfe bei der Loesungsfindung. 
<rumpe1> ah.... tracknummer... ok ^^
<rumpe1> dann wär aber track statt title vielleicht intuitiver :)
<Fuchs> vermutlich ein Uebersetzungsproblem, aber eben, damit wendet man sich am besten direkt an die Entwickler. Die haben sogar einen IRC Kanal
<jokrebel> Welche Anwendungen in Ubuntu können per UPnP für Freigaben im Router verantwortlich sein? 
<Fuchs> Freigaben welcher Art? 
<Fuchs> Platten? Medien (im Sinne: Musik, Videos, Bilder)? 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Öffnung von Ports
<Fuchs> puh, avahi vielleicht? 
<Fuchs> mal mit netstat schauen? 
<jokrebel> Hab das im Router vor kurzem mal freigegeben, wegens eines Spiels auf nem anderen Rechner. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Ubuntu-Rechner da wohl auch einen Eintrag für einen Port (habs schon gelöscht) jenseits von 21000 gemacht hat.
<jokrebel> -hat+hatte
<donqi> cc
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CC to fill my skype account ?
<bekks> ,german? donqi 
<shetlandpony> donqi: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<jokrebel> naja - lässt sich jetzt nachträglich nicht mehr feststellen. War aber vermutlich Pidgin…
<raven> hi 
<raven> hi-ubuntu live version: "geben sie das passwort für den schlüsselbund vorgabe ein um diesen zu entsperren"  welches pw soll das sein
<jokrebel> keine Geduld die Leute…
<bekks> Fragt sich eher, wieviele Passwörter er hat :)
<seann> toll, hab grad mal rausgefunden, dass auch mit hilfe von powertop ubuntu 10.10 4 watt mehr als 9.10 nimmt , macht bei mir eine stunde akku aus
<bekks> Dann würde ich dringend den Akku tauschen.
<Gamoder> Was hat das mit dem Akku zu tun?
<bekks> Gamoder: Was hat Leistungsaufnahme mit einem Akku zu tun? :)
<Gamoder> Naja, wenn der Akku schlechter wird sollte sich ja nur die Laufzeit bei gleichbleibender Leistungsaufnahme verringern oder irre ich mich da etwa?
<t0n1_de> hey leute ich brauche eure hilfe. ich habe einen alten laptop übernommen der bei mir als aufnahmestation im proberaum dienen soll, einfache mitschnitte mit audacity.
<t0n1_de> das problem: ubuntu erkennt die soundkarte nicht richtig, damnsmall schon. wie kann ich herausfinden, welche treiber damnsmall nutzt um sie unter ubuntu auch zu installieren?
<bekks> lsmod
<Minipluto> wäre es nicht simpler, über lspci nach der Hardware zu suchen und anhand dessen dann nach Treibern zu suchen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Oder das "nicht richtig" näher zu spezifizieren.
<t0n1_de> naja, lsmod zeigt unter damnsmall via82cxxx_audio an
<streifi1> seann: wirf mal alles an autostartern und diensten raus, was du nicht wirklich brauchst.
<t0n1_de> via82.... habe ich auch unter ubuntu laufen, nur das da nichts passiert.
<bekks> t0n1_de: Und Ubuntu?
<t0n1_de> alsa erkennt keine soundkarte, unter OSS hab ich verzerrten sound...
<bekks> Vergiss OSS.
<t0n1_de> ich wollte nur einen hardwarefehler ausschließen, deswegen hab ich es kurz mit oss versucht
<t0n1_de> also hardware i.o., wird nur nicht von alsa erkannt...
<t0n1_de> ich starte gerade ubuntu, sekunde
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es unter damnsmall Tonprobleme gibt?
<bullgard4> [gelöst] Übersetzungsfehler en > de.
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: nein, unter dsl läuft alles super. unter ubuntu läuft es nicht ;)
<minimal> moin
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: also ich würde mal mittels lspci | grep -i audio (Beispiel) konkret nach der Hardware suchen und dann noch mal das Internet befragen, weil es ja auch sein kann, dass es da z.B. aufgrund eines Bugs Probleme mit einer bestimmten Treiberversion und/oder Kernelversion gibt
<minimal> Also, seid gestern ist meine partition fehlerhaft, weil bein ändern der größe der partition hat er nicht mehr reagiert, jetzt versuche ich mit "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/media/hdd1/image.iso bs=8M conv=noerror,sync" meine daten in der iso zu speichern und auszulesen, jedoch kann ich die ISO weder mounten noch endpacken (unter windows)  ?? was kann ich tun? Ohne meine Daten dauerhaft zu verlieren
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: soundkarte ist Via VT82C686 (AC97)
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: das modul dazu ist meiner meinung nach snd-via82xx
<bekks> minimal: Wie kommst du auf die Idee, das ISO überhaupt so mounten zu können?
<bekks> Und wie willst Du das Ding bitte entpacken? Das ist keine CD und auch kein Archiv.
<minimal> dachte ich kann es wie ein archiv behandeln
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<bekks> Welcher Packer unter Windows soll wissen, welches Dateisystem da drin steckt?
<bekks> Wie mountest Du es denn unter _Linux_?
<bekks> Wo anders wirst Du es nicht mounten können.
<minimal> mom da geh ich jetzt ran, mit mount
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: welche Ubuntu-Version?
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: maverick minimal
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: kernel 2.6.35-22
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: ist die frisch und kein Upgrade oder?
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: relativ frisch, ja...
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: und im Mixer ist überhaupt nichts?
<minimal> also bekks ich versuche grad mit sudo "mount -o /media/HDD/image.iso /media/HDD/mnt" zu mounten, den ordner mnt hab ich erstellt, jedenfalls sagt der mir mount cant find media/hdd/mnt/ in ect/fstab or erx/mtab
<seann> streifi1, muss ich alles erstmal durchsuchen, nicht dass ich was falschen abschalte
<bekks> minimal: Dann lies man mount.
<bekks> minimal: Da fehlt eine Option bei -o
<bekks> mount -o loop dateiname wohin
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: alsamixer: no such device
<streifi1> seann: mit dem boot up manager lassen sich die dienste ein- und ausschalten. paketname 'bum'. (falls GUI gewünscht)
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: du hättest auch mal sagen können, dass du dazu schon einen Thread im Forum offen hast
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: sorry stimmt, ich hatte vor ein paar wochen mal einen aufgemacht
<minimal> bekks jap hab vergessen das loop hinzusetzen jedoch kommt jeds die meldung, mount: wrong fs type , bad optopn, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or helperprogramm, or other error. in some cases useful is found in syslog -try dmesg | tail or so
<bekks> Ja, und nun?
<bekks> minimal: Hast Du vor der ganzen Aktion gestern ein Backup gemacht?
<minimal> ne leider nicht
<minimal> bisher ist der noch nie bei verändern der größe abgekackt, aber wie immer gibts immer ein erstes mal
<bekks> Dann waren die Daten auch nicht wichtig.
<bekks> Was steht denn nun in dmesg?
<minimal> mom ich muss die ausgabe per usb kopieren ^^
<minimal> http://nopaste.me/paste/4d1dd7b96ceac.html
<minimal> @ bekks
<seann> danke streifi1 
<seann> muss ich mal gleich testen ob es was gebracht hat
<bekks> minimal: Defektes FS in der Datei / auf der Partition.
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: vielleicht mal den Treiber für das Modem entfernen… habe da vorhin mal was von einem Bug gelesen, den da jemand hatte. ansonsten kann ich da auch nicht weiter helfen
<bekks> minimal: Hast Du das ISO irgendwo gespeichert, wo es halbwegs gut aufgehoben ist?
<minimal> ja externe festplatte :)
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: das klingt interessant. also meinst du via82...modem auf die blacklist setzen?
<streifi1> seann: du kannst auch mal probehalber fx durch nen schlankeren browser ersetzen.
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: jo
<bekks> minimal: sudo fsck.ext4 -f -y /dev/sda1
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: das werde ich probieren und berichten :)
<streifi1> seann: fette programme schlagen auch auf den stromverbrauch durch.
<bekks> t0n1_de: rmmod modulname
<bekks> t0n1_de: Das reicht zum testen.
<minimal> bekks : sda1 ist die defekte partition richtig?
<bekks> minimal: Ja.
<minimal> also er fixxt auf jedenfall irgendwas
<bekks> minimal: Ja.
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: hm, kein erfolg, leider immernoch "no such device" beim alsamixer
<minimal> bekks, was ist denn gerade der sinn? löscht der alle daten auf der festplatte, bzw repariert er da was? oder was war jetzt dein gedankengang?
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: trotzdem vielen dank für deine mühe :)
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: dann hab ich auch keine Idee mehr… auf der VIA Seite konnte ich auch keinen Linuxtreiber für VIA AC97 finden. Vielleicht bringt es noch Aufschluss, wenn du mit modinfo die Treiberversionen zwischen DML und Ubuntu vergleichst. Vielleicht kann dir ja noch jemand weiter helfen, der tiefer in der Materie bezgl. ALSA steckt
<seann> streifi1, also hat nichts geholfen
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: ich wundere mich nur, dass es mit damnsmall offensichtlich mit den gleichen modulen perfekt läuft... wenn ich eine lösung habe, werde ich bescheid geben ;)
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: schreib es bitte in dem Fall am besten ins Forum, damit möglichst viele Leute etwas davon haben.
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: das sowieso ;)
<minimal> bekks : ?
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: das hast du wahrscheinlich schon durchgewühlt oder? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: ohne ende... leider alles ohne ergebnis :(
<Minipluto> t0n1_de: gerade noch etwas gefunden: probier mal in der Systemverwaltung „Benutzer und Gruppen”, dort auf erweiterte Einstellungen und bei Benutzerrechte „Audiogeräte verwenden“. Der Vorschlag stammt allerdings aus einer relativ alten Ubuntu-Version aber probieren würde ich es einfach mal
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: naja, das bezieht sich ja auch nur auf gnome...
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: aber eigentlich waren die user/gruppen meiner meinung nach richtig gesetzt
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: ich installieren grade debiab testing, einfach mal zum checken, ob ich da die gleichen probleme habe oder nicht... weil bevor ich jetzt stundenlang andere leute damit nerve, ist das ja der einfachste weg. und auf welcher basis audacity nachher läuft ist mir mehr oder weniger egal, debian ist ja auch nicht sooo schlecht ;)
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: bin auf jeden fall gespannt ob ich nochmal herausfinde woran es liegt...
<Minipluto> viel Erfolg
<t0n1_de> Minipluto: ich hoffe doch... und vielen dank für deine bemühungen! :)
<Minipluto> np
<bekks> minimal: er repariert, was zu reparieren ist.
<minimal> dann ist die festplatte wieder zugreifbar mit allen daten?
<minimal> weil der ist beim reparieren stehen geblieben
<bekks> minimal: Zugreifbarer als jetzt. Ob da allerdings überhaupt noch etwas zu retten ist, wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Warten. :)
<minimal> also bekks der steht jetzt schon seit knapp 5 min bei .config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite, und macht nicht weiter, abbrechen?
<jokrebel> was sind schon 5 Minuten bei ner Festplattenbereinigung.…
<minimal> ok sorry, dachte nur wenn mein live.stick nicht mehr blink und die festplatte keine geräusche mehr bringt....
<drakooner> hi! Macht es einen Unterschied für die Anzeige in Nautilus "computer:///"  bzw. für das "Platten-einbinden-applet" ob man externe Devices (webdav/ftp/etc) nach /media/ oder /mnt/ legt?
<bekks> minimal: Nein. Weiterlaufen lassen.
<bekks> minimal: Zweites Terminal aufmachen. dmesg angucken. Die letzten Zeilen vor allem.
<minimal> dmesg zeigt keine fehler wie beim letzten mal
<bekks> minimal: Na dann einfach weiter warten. :)
<minimal> okee :) danke erstma für die hilfe ich meld mich wenns wieder fertig ist und ich nicht weiter weiß :)
<jokrebel> minimal: wir freuen uns auch über postive Rückmeldungen ;-)
<LupusE> positive reckmeldug: bin da ...
<LupusE> hi ;)
<streifi1> drakooner: /media erscheint auf dem desktop, /mnt nicht.
<drakooner> streifi: hm nö … steht mit noauto in der fstab sollte also auch nicht auf dem Desktop erscheinen… mir geht's darum, dass ich das eventuell gerne mit einem Klick einbinden würde, wenn es denn geht… wenn nicht mach ich es halt über das Terminal
<jokrebel> LupusE: Hi - Freude ;-)
<drakooner> streifi1: sorry, Namen falsch gelesen… ich probier es nachher einfach aus… Im Moment rechnet er grade noch und ich kann grade schlecht an der fstab rumpfuschen ;)
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo, ich versuche Audio Dateien mit pacpl zu konvertieren. Option --normalize geht aber nicht, weil das Packet in ubuntu normalize-audio heisst. Wie bekomme ich das hin?
<bekks> Gezeitenwurm: Symlink setzen.
<Gezeitenwurm> bekks: Danke für Info. Muss jetzt erst mal nachlesen, was das ist und wie ich das mache. :-)
<bekks> sudo ln -s `which normalize-audio` /usr/local/bin/normalize
<bekks> Anschliessend: which normalize und gucken, was die Ausgabe ist
<Gezeitenwurm> bekks: Danke hast mir etwas Leserei erspart. Hat funktioniert.
<zeitsofa> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was in meiner vm falsch läuft und wie ich es fixe, wenn...
<zeitsofa> ... iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.10.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ausführe kommt das hier
<zeitsofa> http://pastebin.info/75
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: Google bringt das zutage: ##Expect to see the following error: "undefined symbol: xt_params" if using this release anyhow.## Quelle: http://kobesearch.cpan.org/htdocs/IPTables-libiptc/README.html
<zeitsofa> den hab ich offen nur verstehe ich das nicht ganz :/
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: Anscheinend muss man bei dieser Version mit jener Fehlermeldung rechnen.
<zeitsofa> hmm ja nur was kann man dagegen tun.
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: andere Version benutzen?
<zeitsofa> jo mal versuchen
<zeitsofa> grml und sowas an am 31.12
 * jokrebel hat aber kein Plan zu IPTables
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: aber s gibt n Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2
<zeitsofa> jo gibts aber da steht auch net das ein apt-get install --reinstall iptables hilft :D
<seann> ich bekomme unter ubuntu 10.10 catalyst nicht zum laufen, es ist installiert, aber mir wird gesagt, dass keine ati karte gefunden wurde
<seann> oder dass nicht die richtigen treiber installiert sind
<seann> ich habe "sudo aticonfig --initial" versucht, klappte aber nicht
<jokrebel> seann: les da grad was von einem Contolcenter für Catalyst. Soll amdcccle heißen.
<subz3r0> kann mir jmd nen tool empfehlen zum auslesen der temeraturen(gpu,cpu,hdds...) und der lüfter RPMS ? Mein System kommt mir ein wenig lauter vor als sonst
<subz3r0> "temperaturen"
<jokrebel> sensors - xsensors
<subz3r0> danke
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Du willst auch dies lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors
<KojiroAK> Wo kann ich herausfinden, ob Lucid ipw2200ap nutzt oder das Modul ohne Master Mode?
<ppq> KojiroAK: lsmod? lspci -v?
<KojiroAK> ppq: Die Karte ist noch nicht eingebaut.
<KojiroAK> ppq: Ich überlege, ob ich mir so eine besorge.
<minimal> bekks : der hängt immer noch an der selben stelle, das ist normal?
<ppq> KojiroAK: mach ruhig, intel wlan läuft in der regel gut bis sehr gut unter verbreiteten linuxdistris
<ppq> KojiroAK: intel hat die treiber open source veröffentlicht
<KojiroAK> ppq: Die Frage ist nur, ob Lucid mode master bei der Karte ootb unterstützt.
<ppq> was willst du denn damit? h4x0rn?
<bekks> minimal: Was steht denn in dmesg?
<KojiroAK> ppq: Einen Laptop als Accespoint nutzen, an den ich ein UMTS-Modem anschliesse.
<KojiroAK> Die Alternative wäre eine Karte die von ath5k unterstützt wird und dann hostapd laufen lassen.
<ppq> KojiroAK: ah. sollte gehen
<ppq> ich meine, das irgendwann mal gemacht zu haben
<KojiroAK> ppq: Du hast eine ipw2200bg?
<minimal_> bekks
<minimal_> http://nopaste.me/paste/4d1df7175e170.html
<ppq> KojiroAK: hatte ich mal. 
<ppq> KojiroAK: kann sein, dass man die wireless modules backports installieren muss. aber das ist ja kein problem.
<ppq> KojiroAK: wenn eins davon den neuen treiber enthält, dann linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.36-lucid-generic 
<bekks> minimal_: Was ist sdd?
<bekks> Der USB Stick?
<bekks> Da hilft gerade gar nicht :D
<minimal_> bekks : ist dmseg | tail falsch?
<bekks> minimal_: Nein, das zeigt nur die letzten zehn Zeilen an. Da sieht man nicht wirklich viel :)
<minimal_> ah moment
<KojiroAK> ppq: thx
<minimal_> bekks in dmesg steht so viel das ich garnicht so viel zurückscrollen kann um alles zu kopieren
<minimal_> kann ich die ausgabe nicht irgendwie in eine textfile speichern?
<minimal_> mit cat?
<minimal_> moment, ich habs
<jokrebel> minimal_: dmesg | grep sinnvolles_filterwort
<minimal_> bekks : http://nopaste.me/paste/4d1dfcaa12981.html
<bekks> minimal_: Noch läuft da alles.
<minimal_> woran genau siehst du das?
<bekks> Daran, dass da keine Fehler sind :)
<bekks> Du kannst das aber abbrechen und wieder neustarten.
<minimal_> bringt nichts? oder?
<bekks> Also das fsck.ext4 zeug, nicht den rechner :)
<bekks> Was bringt nichts?
<minimal_> das neustarten, es läuft doch grad ohne fehler?
<bekks> Keine Fehler ist eine gute Nachricht in deiner Situation :)
<bekks> Naja, ich denke, es steht immer noch an der selben Stelle wie oben?
<minimal_> jop, also neustarten :) ich mach mal
<bekks> Nicht den Rechner.
<minimal_> muss ich das dann immer wieder machen wenn der sich aufhängt
<minimal_> ja bekks ^^ schon klar nur der befehl
<cfont> ciao a tutti :)
<minimal_> bekks was ist eigentlich sinn der sache, das die festplatte später normal geht?
<bekks> Nein, Sinn der Sache ist, das FS soweit geradezubiegen, dass du es mounten kannst, und den Rest deiner Daten sichern kannst.
<bekks> Anschliessend heisst es sowieso Neuinstallation.
<minimal_> also dannach neu mit diskdump kopieren und versuchen zu mounten
<bekks> minimal_: Nein.
<bekks> Einfach versuchen zu mounten. Den Diskdump von "vorher" hast Du ja noch.
<bekks> Also haben wir noch ein paar Reparaturversuche :)
<bekks> Du kannst das fsck aber abbrechen, und zusätzlich zu -f und -y noch -v benutzen, dann siehst du ein bisschen mehr, was da gerade passiert
<minimal_> ahh ok,.. jetzt ist der groschen gefallen ^^ einfach die sda1 normal mounten wie jede andere hdd auch ^^
<minimal_> ok ich lass dann einfach wieder laufen, bekks ich bedanke mich,.. ich muss aber jetzt los :) sylvester ruft
<bekks> hf und viel Erfolg.
<Tominator> hi
<Tominator> ich hab probleme mit meinen thinkpad t410.,.. irgendwie will der networkmanager meine ethernet karte nicht verwalten...
<Tominator> woran könnte das liegen?
<sdx23> einem Eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces
<Tominator> huch... konnt emich ga renicht mehr dran erinnern darin rumgespielt zu haben :D
<seann> jokrebel, jup, genau das habe ich auch versucht zu starten, das klappte leider nicht
<streifi1> seann: wie ist es mit deiner mount-geschichte gelaufen?
<seann> streifi1, mount-geschichte?
<seann> meine festplatte läuft :)
<russell1> hi, mein netbook braucht mit ubuntu mehrere minuten zum hochfahren, kann sich mal jemand die bootchart grafik anschaun? http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3796/bootcharta.png
<ppq> russell1: vielleicht gibts hilfreiche meldungen, wenn du mal ohne boot screen bootest? im grub menü eintrag editieren, 'quiet splash' wegnehmen, noplymouth hinschreiben, booten
<russell1> ppq: hmm da kommen irgendwelche ata1 exceptions/failures und was mit ACPI
<bekks> Wir bräuchten mal die vollständige Ausgabe von "dmesg" in einem nopaste.
<bekks> ,nopaste? russell1 
<shetlandpony> russell1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<russell1> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312520/
<bekks> russell1: Ist das ein 64Bit System?
<russell1> bekks: ja
<bekks> Boote nochmal neu, "quiet splash" raus, und dann das hier rein: "noplymouth iommu=noforce"
<bekks> Dann bitte nochmal dmesg nopasten
<russell1> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312522/
<dauerflucher> Have a good New Year all!
<KojiroAK> Wie kriege ich http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipw2200-ap/ kompiliert?  Er wirft mir immer http://pastebin.com/dgg4y0MV an den Kopf.
<KojiroAK> Und dann ist alles ausser net gelöscht.
<KojiroAK> Google sagt mir nur, dass es andere mit dem Problem gibt.
<russell1> bekks: hast noch ne idee was es sein könnte?
<bekks> russell1: Ja.
<bekks> Das ganze Spiel nochmal, diesmal mit iommu=off statt iommu=noforce
<bekks> Wenn das nicht hilft, wirst du Dir ein BIOS Update besorgen müssen, weil dein BIOS b0rked ist.
<russell1> bekks: also an der bootzeit ändert das auch nichts, willst trotzdem nochmal dmesg oder muss ich nach nem bios update schaun?
<streifi1> ohne jetzt groß gegoogelt zu haben... besteht der uralte consolekit bug noch bei lucid?
<bekks> russell1: dmesg | grep BIOS
<bekks> russell1: Da steht sicherlich, dass dein BIOS ziemlich kaputt ist, oder? :)
<bekks> Wenn ja, Update suchen :)
<russell1> bekks: ja du hast recht... "Your BIOS is broken"
<karimabm> tach, mal ne frage, jemand von euch setzt bestimmmt plesk ein oder?
<karimabm> ich habe da ne subdomain erstellt und frage mich nun, wo ich eingebe, in welches directory er routen soll, kann da jmd helfenß
<dAnjou> tjo, besonders an silvester sollte man ein *bisschen* mehr geduld haben
<jokrebel> dAnjou: besonders an Sylvester pressierts allen besonders ;-) 
<u-boot> hallo
<madbrain> Happy New Year!
<jokrebel> alles Gute für 2011 und gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-01
<bweb> nacht beisammen, welches ist das default Keyboard layout von Ubuntu? "Germany" oder eine Variante davon?
<bekks> bweb: de-latin1-nodeadkeys
<bweb> kk, thx
<bekks> Das ist es aber nur in Deutschland :P
<bullgard4> Ich habe eine Lieddatei. Rechtsklick auf den Namen der Datei im Nautilus öffnet ein Fenster "Eigenschaften von 16 - xyz". Wie kann ich die dort angegebenen Werte Titel=Titelnummer 16, Interpret=Unbekannter Interpret, Album=Unbekannter Titel, Jahr=Unbekannt editieren?
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Mit exaille geht das.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<streifi> moin LupusE
<gnomeye> Frohes neues Jahr! 
<jokrebel> hi
<fornext> wine ist doch user-abhängig, oder? Ich meine wenn ich .wine lösche fange ich nochmal mit einer frischen Installation an?
<sash_> fornext: ~/.wine liegt wo? also? ja, richtig
<fornext> sash_, genau. Weil man braucht ja auch nie das root passwort.
<sash_> bitte waswiewo? ubuntu, wine, root?
<fornext> ... braucht ja auch NIE das root passwort.
<sash_> genau :)
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK:  Das hat geklappt. --  Danke!
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: Ich finde exaille auch einen sehr guten Player.
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK:  Aha. Ich werde ihn mir etwas näher ansehen.
<jokrebel> Wenn ich in Pidgin mein globales Icon änderen will wird ein Nautilus-ähnlicher Dialog geöffnet (Buddy-Icon). Dort kann ich dann in den Verzeichnissen meiner Bilder navigieren. Man sieht dabei eine Vorschau, welche aber viel zu klein ist. Wie/Wo kann man das ändern?
<LupusE> jokrebel: die bilder in einem dateibrowser (besser bildbrowser) oeffnen? 
<LupusE> man solle zuvor wissen welches bild man setzen will?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Was meinst Du mit "mein globales Icon"? Das Symbol rechts unten in der Buddy List?
<jokrebel> LupusE: ja, schon klar. Aber die Größe der Vorschau dort muss doch auch irgendwo festgelegt sein.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: ja
<jokrebel> LupusE: Und wenn man das Bild evtl. häufiger wechseln will nervt der nötige Umweg (Vorauswahl über anderes Bildprog.) schon etwas.
<jokrebel> Ähnlich geht es mir übrigens IIRC bei "Anhänge einfügen" in Thunderbird. Auch da muss man umständlich die Dateinamen aus dem Bildprogramm aufschreiben, damit man die richtigen (und nicht evtl. nur ähnliche) einfügen kann.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Rechtsklick drauf Öffnet das Fenster "Buddy Icon". --  Du solltest die Bilddatei, die Du für dieses Symbolverwenden willst,  ~/.face  nennen.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: geht um die größe der Vorschau … :-/
<jokrebel> Das Fenster bei der Anhangauswahl für Thunderbird sieht übrigens (bis auf den Titel) exakt gleich aus.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Die Datei ~/.face kannst Du Dir mit (fast) beliebigen Bildbetrachteprogrammen nach Belieben vergrößert angucken.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: es geht _nicht_ drum, dass ich nicht wüsste, wie ich mir die Bilder größer ansehen kann. Es geht darum, dass in manchen Dialogen (zB. Pidgin-BuddyIcon festlegen oder Thunderbird-Anhang-auswählen) eine Bildvorschau existiert, wo ich gerne die Bildgröße (dieser Vorschau) anpassbar hätte. 
<sash_> jokrebel: /apps/nautilus/icon_view/thumbnail_size <-anpassen. du müsstest aber irgendwo anders auch noch die thumbnailgröße anpassen (die ist auf 96x96 afaik), weil sonst die bilder matschig werden
<jokrebel> den Satz möchte ich korrigieren ""[11:50] <jokrebel> Das Fenster bei der Anhangauswahl für Thunderbird sieht übrigens (bis auf den Titel) exakt gleich aus."" - sind doch leichte Unterschiede vorhanden.
<sash_> bringt bei mir übrigens nix.
<jokrebel> sash_: dann brauch ich ja nicht mehr weitersuchen :-) Find besagtes Verzeichnis nämlich schon gleich gar nicht.
<sash_> jokrebel: im gconf-editor O.o
<jokrebel> ja dann
<GerhardSchr> frohes neues!
<howieson29> hat auch jemand das problem bei virtualbox 4 das alle optionen wie vollbild nicht anwählbar sind
<Kojiro_AK> howieson29: Guest-Additions sind installiert?
<howieson29> nee wie alle optionen sind nicht anwählbar
<PBeck> hey
<GuKK_devel> Hallo, erstmal schönes neues Jahr
<GuKK_devel> und kann mir jemand bei rdiff-backup weiterhelfen?
<Kojiro_AK> GuKK_devel: Nicht solange du nicht die Frage gestellt hast.
<GuKK_devel> OK
<GuKK_devel> ich habe jetzt über ein Jahr lang in unregelmäßgen Abständen mit rdiff-backup gesichert.
<GuKK_devel> Jetzt möchteich einige der Versionen löschen
<GuKK_devel> ich möchte den Stand vom 1.1.10 beibehalten und von jedem Monat des Jahres die erste Version
<GuKK_devel> alle anderen möchte ich löschen.
<GuKK_devel> nur weiss ich nicht genau, wie --remove-older-than funktioniert und aus den englischen Verwisen werde ich nicht so ganz schlau
<GuKK_devel> Kojiro_AK: kannst Du mit den Angaben was anfangen?
<dAnjou> GuKK_devel: sicher, dass du den stand von vor 1 jahr behalten willst und nich von heute?
<Kojiro_AK> GuKK_devel: Da musst du eher mit einem Script ran. Mit --remove-older-than würdest du alles vor einem gewissen Zeitpunkt löschen.
<GuKK_devel> Kojiro_AK: Ich dachte an die logarithmische Sicherung ala keep
<GuKK_devel> Im Augenblick versuche ich gerade die source von keep zu verstehen um deren algorithmus zu entschlüsseln
<GuKK_devel> mit dem die Programmierer das rdiff-backup aufgerufen haben.
<GuKK_devel> mit meiner Frage hier hatte ich gehofft, mir die Arbeit sparen zu können
<Kojiro_AK> GuKK_devel: Da könnte ich dir auch nicht helfen. Aber vielleicht schaut sonst noch jemand rein, der es weiss.
<Kojiro_AK> GuKK_devel: Also mal etwas gedulden. Es sind nicht immer alle Leute am Computer.
<bekks> Ich verstehe nicht, was es an "--remove-older-than" nicht zu verstehen gibt? :)
<derchill1r> ich brauch ne empfehlung fuer einen surfstick der kompatibel mit ubuntu ist
<derchill1r> ah frohes neues
<LupusE> ,hcl? derchill1r 
<shetlandpony> derchill1r: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Kojiro_AK> derchill1r: Du meinst UMTS? huawei  e180
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK: Exaile zeigt im linken Fensterausschnitt an: "Die Bibliothek ist leer." Was versteht hier Exaile unter "Bibliothek"?
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: All deine Musik die es in die Playlist genommen hat.
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK: Verstehe ich nicht. Wie unterscheiden sich "Bibliothek" und "Wiedergabeliste"?
<bekks> Lies doch einfach die offizielle Doku.
<bekks> Warum müssen wir das immer für Dich tun?
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: Geh unter Dateien und dann wähle dein Musikordner aus.
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: Korrektur Biblitothek sind alle deine Stücke die in den Verzeichnissen liegen, die du Exaille angegeben hast.
<fornext> was ist denn hieran falsch: for i in *.flv; do ffmpeg -sameq -i $i $i.mp3; done
<fornext> also falsch ist wohl, dass in den Dateinamen Spaces vorkommen.
<fornext> jedenfalls laut Fehlermeldung.
<fornext> wie könnte ich das beheben, ohne die Dateinamen zu ändern?
<Longbottom> fornext: $i jeweils in "" einschliessen müsste gehen.
<fornext> Longbottom, stimmt. Jetzt liegts nur noch am codec. 
<codewiz> hi leute, frohes neues, ich hab ein problem *G*
<codewiz> ich benutz den kde network manager
<codewiz> wenn ich mich in ein wlan einlogge, und will wieder zurück zur kabelgebundenen verbindung, dann ist die auf einmal weg
<codewiz> der network manager scheint eth0 nicht mehr zu kennen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Guest42406> hi
<Guest42406> irgendjemand da, der einem ubuntu newbie helfen kann?
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK: Exaile 0.3.2.0 zeigt im linken Teilfenster an: Library > Album > 100 Party Hits Collection (36) > Ai'nt No Mountain High Enough. Im rechten Teilfenster:  Playlist 2 > Title=Ain't No Mountain High Enough, Album=100 Party Hits Collection, Artist=Sherrie Payne, Length=4:01. Wenn ich den Knopf mit dem grünen Dreieck "Wiedergabe starten" unten drücke, meldet Exaile: "No playback." Und...
<bullgard4> ...in rot: "Error when plying back. Resource not found." Warum findet Exaile dieses Lied nicht? 
<bullgard4> Guest42406: Ja, mehr als 20 Mann. Bitte stell eine konkrete Frage.
<Guest42406> ok, thx
<Guest42406> ich hab vorgestern zum ersten mal ubuntu draufgespietl
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: Du musst erst alle markieren und dann Rechtsklick -> "Zur Wiedergabeliste hinzufügen"
<bullgard4> Kojiro_AK: Welche "alle" muß ichz markieren?
<Kojiro_AK> bullgard4: Reiter Dateien -> cntr + a -> Rechtsklick -> "An wiedergabeliste anhängen" (so heisst es richtig.)
<Guest42406> auf laptop mit win7, erstmal geupdated. u.a. auch treiber für grafikkarte...
<Guest42406> seitdem hört er beim booten bei "checking battery state" auf
<Guest42406> GraKa: ATI Radeon HD 5850..
<jokrebel> Guest42406: geht ein wechsel auf die Konsole noch? (STRG+ALT+F1)
<apollo13> Guest42406: ist das so eine komische die intern zwischen ati und intel umschaltet?
<Guest42406> beides ja^
<apollo13> bei mir hats geholfen das im bios abzuschalten
<apollo13> dann konnte ich zumindest mal booten und die treiber korrekt installieren
<Guest42406> ok, haben andere im internet auch behauptet... aber ich hab kA wie ich das im bios abschalte..
<Guest42406> kann mir da jemand ne anleitung geben?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: exaile ist scheiße, nimm rhythmbox oder banshee
<apollo13> Guest42406: nein, musst einfach mal durchs bios durchgucken; da wir nicht wissen was für ein bios ist können wir da schwer helfen
<dAnjou> diese playlist-basierte wiedergabe ist der super-gau
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Es gibt Ubunteros, deren Urteilsvermögen ich schätze, die sagen das Gegenteil. Ich will mir ein eigenes Urteil bilden.
<dAnjou> ich weiß nich, wem das eingefallen is
<Kojiro_AK> dAnjou: Braucht weniger resourcen.
<dAnjou> wollt grad fragen
<apollo13> bullgard4: banshee rockt alles weg^^
<dAnjou> auf was für ner ebene haben die denn beurteilt?
<bullgard4> apollo13: (*lach*) Drei Juristen hocken zusammen und haben drei verschiedene Meinungen. Gilt das auch für Ubunteros?
<dAnjou> bei nem mediaplayer stelle ich usability ganz klar über ressourcenverbrauch
<Guschtel> bullgard4: wenn sie nur 3 haben ist das anormal
<apollo13> bullgard4: ne, aber meinungen darf jeder haben… und banshee war für mich bis jetzt das einige was alles kann was ich will
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Weiß ich nicht so genau. Ein Kriterium war wohl "usability".
<dAnjou> bullgard4: das bezweifle ich. banshee kann alles, was exaile kann und noch mehr und einiges besser
<dAnjou> außerdem ist das user interface bei banshee um einiges klarer
<dAnjou> bullgard4: das merke ich vor allem daran, was du hier für fragen stellst. mit banshee wär dir das nicht passiert.
<Guest42406> jaha
<dAnjou> in banshee kann man nämlich direkt aus der Bibliothek abspielen, was ja bei exaile offenbar nicht geht.
<Guest42406> vielen dank
<Guest42406> habs im bios deaktiviert und funzt
<Guest42406> :)
<Kojiro_AK> banshee ist allerdings Mono.
<Kojiro_AK> Also Patentverseucht.
<bullgard4> Guest42406: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<apollo13> Kojiro_AK: deine mp3s in der musiksammlung wohl auch ;)
<Kojiro_AK> Wollen wir die Playerdiskussion nicht lieber in offtopic weiterführen?
<kleinerdrache> weiß jemand auswendig wie man auf der konsole schnell den besten mirror für die ubuntu pakete auswählen kann?
<kleinerdrache> Das ging irgendwie, da wurde auch gleich die sources.list umgeschrieben....
<apollo13> nunja nimm halt einen der nah ist…
<apollo13> der test ist nur nen pingtest iirc, also nicht sehr aussagekräftig
<kleopatra>  Hallo ich habe eben Ubuntu 10.10 64bit auf meinem Rechenr installiert, leider kann ich nun Windows nicht mehr starten, es erscheint kein Auswahlmenu am Anfang. WIe kann ich das beheben?
<markurander> tach leue
<kleinerdrache> sorry bin rausgeflogen, nochmal meine frage
<markurander> mein server antwortet irgendwie nicht, deshalb habe ich den server mal gestoppt und wieder gestartet, wurde folgende nachricht ausgegeben: 
<kleinerdrache>  weiß jemand auswendig wie man auf der konsole schnell den besten mirror für die ubuntu pakete auswählen kann?
<kleinerdrache>  Das ging irgendwie, da wurde auch gleich die sources.list umgeschrieben....
<markurander> "/etc/init.d/apache2 start  * Starting web server apache2                                                                                       (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs"
<apollo13> kleopatra: sicher, dass du nicht das windows kaputt gemacht hast?
<apollo13> kleinerdrache: nunja nimm halt einen der nah ist; 
<apollo13> <apollo13> der test ist nur nen pingtest iirc, also nicht sehr aussagekräftig
<apollo13> markurander: ohne sudo aufgerufen?
<kleopatra> apollo13: die daten sind auf jeden fall noch auf der platte
<markurander> apollo13: root
<sdx23> markurander: sudo netstat -tulpen # in einen nopaste bitte
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, naja, da muss ich aber die liste durchsuchen, im grafischen gui gehts ja auch...
<apollo13> kleinerdrache: ich würd einfach <cc>.archive.ubuntu.com nehmen
<markurander> sdx23: hier http://pastebin.com/vgrfFXBT
<apollo13> markurander: #
<apollo13> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          1619164710  13480/apache2   
<apollo13> apache rennt ja schon…
<markurander> hm...
<h3r0B4> nabend :)
<apollo13> markurander: da ist plesk drauf? yikes
<h3r0B4> kann mir jm. verraten wie ich das logging im apache2 einstelle? ein joomla plugin meint immer ihm fehlen rechte zum erstellen einer datei. gibts eine möglichkeit das vom apache loggen zu lassen und sich dort den fehler genauer anzuschauen?!
<apollo13> die dateizugriffe?
<markurander> apollo13: ja
<h3r0B4> weiß nicht ob das das richtige ist. ich möchte sehen ob da wirklich versucht wird was zu erstellen, und wo. und warum es nicht funktioniert
<apollo13> ne, das kannst im apache nicht
<apollo13> ich würd einfach strace reinhängen und schaun was der aufmachen versucht
<h3r0B4> kenne ich leider nicht, was macht das?
<markurander> apollo13: ist schlimm, dass da plesk läuft?
<apollo13> markurander: ne, zeigt nur dass der admin keinen plan hat *rennt*
<apollo13> h3r0B4: system calls anzeigen
<markurander> apollo13: :D
<markurander> apollo13: hat HE mitgeliefert
<apollo13> HE?
<markurander> hosteurope
<markurander> apollo13: kannste da jetzt weiterhelfen?
<apollo13> ich weiß ja nicht was dein problem ist
<markurander> apollo13: die seite wird nciht angezeigt
<h3r0B4> hmmm, es geht um joomla 1.5 und das plugin imageresizer 1.5.1. kennt das jm?
<markurander> der ping funzt ber
<markurander> aber*
<apollo13> nunja apache loglevel erhöhen und mal mit telnet rumspielen
<markurander> o_ô
<apollo13> h3r0B4: eigentlich falscher channel für solche fragen
<markurander> h3r0B4: joomla hat doch seinen eigenen channel
<markurander> h3r0B4: drupal btw
<h3r0B4> ja? ich hab keinen gefunden
<h3r0B4> dann frag ich da mal nach
<markurander>  /join #joomla
<h3r0B4> danke :)
<markurander> apollo13: loglebel && telnet?
<apollo13> markurander: nunja loglevel im apache mal auf debug und mit telnet testen, dass du browser probs etc ausschließen kannst
<markurander> apollo13: das wird nicht am browser liegen
<apollo13> geniale schlussfolgerung
<apollo13> und das weißt du woher?
<markurander> apollo13: weil es bei ganz viele nicht geht
<markurander> egal welcher browser
<apollo13> na dann darfst debuggen anfangen :)
<markurander> apollo13: wie fangen wir da am besten an? ich meine, apache läuft
<apollo13> loglevel + telnet
<markurander> apollo13: ausführlicher geht fdas nicht oder?
<apollo13> markurander: soll ich jetzt für dich nachlesen wie man das loglevel einstellt *pfeif*
<markurander> apollo13: http://apache.active-venture.com/mod/core7.htm#loglevel
<markurander> und telnet?
<kleopatra> kann mir jmd mit grub2 helfen? Windows startet nicht mehr obwohl dioe partition noch da sein dürfte
<apollo13> nunja zum server verbinden und händisch http requests absetzen
<apollo13> am besten auf ne vhost config wo nur ne html seite ausgeliefert wird, dann kannst weitergehen zu php/whatever
<markurander> apollo13: ne man, auch ne reine hmtl seite bringt es nicht
<markurander> klappt nicht :/
<apollo13> dann stop mal apache und start den neu und geh logs lesen
<markurander> apollo13: geht weider alles
<markurander> einfach so
<bjoernHH> moin
<bjoernHH> 210 online users und keiner schreibt was?
<russell1> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Robert_Zenz> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bjoernHH> ah, alles klar
<jokrebel> kleopatra: "dürfte"?
<jokrebel> kleopatra: ist sie da oder nicht? Erscheint sie im Grub-Menü? bitte mehr infos, danke.
<kleopatra> jokrebel: ich bekomme keinen menueintrag in grub 2.... 
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, schon sudo update-grub ausgeführt?
<kleopatra> ja, fehler haft... http://pastebin.com/gpRff34y
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, und update-grub macht den gleichen Fehler?
<kleopatra> update-grub steht auch im paste an letzter stelle
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, oh sorry, übersehen.
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, du kannst die NTFS Partition aber noch einhängen, oder?
<kleopatra> ja daten sind auch drauf
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, klingt ein bißchen so als hätte der an der Stelle kein Windows, sondern ein Linux erwartet. Komisch.
<kleopatra> vielleicht hilft mir das hier::: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-windows-in-grub-cfg/2/
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, probier mal.
<kleopatra> hat funktioniert  !!!!
<kleopatra> hoffe ich ... starte neu
<Robert_Zenz> kleopatra, bestens. Konnte mcih gar nicht erinnern das Windows auch einen boot Ordner hat.
<kleopatra> wenn ich in 10 minuten nicht mehr auftacuhe ist was gehörig schief gelaufen
<e2b> Wie kann man ein Fullscreen-Spiel in einem Fenster laufen lassen? Mir ist das Kommando leider entfallen. Man startet das Spiel sozusagen in einem virtuellen Xserver-Umgebung.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: sicher, dass Windows nen boot-Ordner hat?
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, nein...aber dem Forum-Beitrag nach, schon. Wobei ich bei XP aufgehört hab, mich damit zu beschäftigen...aloso vielleciht die 6.x Serie.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: ja ich auch - und XP hat sowas wohl nicht (zumindest nicht hier)
<jokrebel> ….oO( und die 10 Minuten von Kleopatra sind längst rum )
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, Meines auch nicht. ^^ Tja, ich schätze mal wir werden dann demnächst eine Support-Anfrage zwecks System/Daten-Rettung haben. ;P
<srtu> mal ne kurze dumme frage, wenn ich über die shell etwas lösche (also mit rm) landet das zufällig irgendwo in nem Papierkorp
<Robert_Zenz> srtu, nope
<srtu> ok thx
<ToastigesEtwas> Guten Abend.
<ToastigesEtwas> Ist es möglich, das Programm-Menü in Unity (nicht das an der Seite, sondern das, welches sich beim drücken des Ubuntu-Knopfs öffnet) zu bearbeiten?
<ToastigesEtwas> Habe eine Anwendung (nicht installiert, einfach in einen Ordner kopiert), welche ich gerne im Menü hätte, allerdings weiß nicht nicht, wie ich diese hinzufügen kann, da es über das normale Hauptmenü bearbeiten, wie in Gnome2.x, nicht möglich ist
 * jokrebel hat Unity noch nicht mal gesehn :-/ Sollte man das haben?
<ToastigesEtwas> jokrebel: Nun, selbst sitze ich gerade an meinen Standrechner, doch auf einem Netbook, wie meinem Lenovo S10-3 ist Unity schon praktisch ;)
<ToastigesEtwas> Zudem ist Unity ab 11.04 ja eh Standard, sofern man nicht selbst wieder auf Gnome, KDE oder sonst was umstellt
<KojiroAK> ToastigesEtwas: Ein *.desktop in ~/.local/share/applications
 * jokrebel ist schon aus Hardwaregründen etwas "hinterher" (besitzt zB. noch gar kein Netbook). </OT>
<ToastigesEtwas> KojiroAK: Danke dir :)
<ToastigesEtwas> Werde gleich mal mein Netbook an werfen und deinen Hinweis befolgen. Danke :)
<KojiroAK> ToastigesEtwas: Kannst eine aus /usr/share/applications holen und bearbeiten.
<ToastigesEtwas> Dann weiß ich Bescheid :)
<KojiroAK> ToastigesEtwas: Bin mir allerdings nicht hundert pro sicher. Aber es sollte gehen.
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Maverick] Ich habe durch Ziehen und Ablegen versucht, mehrere Dateien zu verschieben. Der Vorgang brach vofrzeitig ab. Bei jedem neuen Ziehen-und-Ablegen-Befehl weist maverick darauf hin, daß die damalige Operation nicht beendet wurde. Wie kann ich erreichen, daß Maverick  das vergißt?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: auch nach Reboot?
<noobnoob> hi gibts ne möglichkeit lubuntu zu reparieren duch cd oder duch einen code? 
<jokrebel> noobnoob: Du solltest schon etwas konkreter werden. Was geht nicht? Wann? Wo? Wie? Weshalb? Fehlermeldungen… … …
<jokrebel> .oO( ansonsten "repair my whole lubuntu" probieren ?¿? )
<noobnoob> nachdem ich lubuntu installiert habe sollte es neustarten automatisch doch nach 15 min warten hat es nicht neugestartet und ich habe es manuell ausgeschaltet 
<apollo13> seit wann wir hier lubuntu supported?
<apollo13> ist doch nichtmal nen offizielles derivat oder schon?
<noobnoob> lubuntu basiert auf ubuntu
<noobnoob> was ist jetzt der unterschied
<apollo13> ubuntu basiert auf debian
<apollo13> was ist jetzt der unterschied?
<apollo13> ein debian wird dich kicken wenn du mit ubuntu fragen kommst
<apollo13> ein debianer*
<noobnoob> man wenn du viel zeit hast geh arbeiten 
<noobnoob> und commentier hier net herum
<apollo13> bleib ruhig…
<noobnoob> bei mir geht webbrowser ent
<noobnoob> net
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Wir akzeptieren, das du Probleme mit Linux momentan hast, doch dass sich apollo13 mit dem System auskennt, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass er nicht auch noch andere Interessen hat, welche er verfolgt ;)
<noobnoob> mhh kann mir niemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> ,geduld? noobnoob
<noobnoob> repair my whole lubuntu   habe ich in google nix gefunden
<shetlandpony> noobnoob: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Wenn es nur der Browser ist, erkläre doch mal, was nicht funktioniert und am besten, wie es dazu gekommen ist.
<ToastigesEtwas> Wenn alles nichts hilft, kannst du diesen auch einfach neu installieren
<apollo13> Frickelpit: ihr solltet den text anpassen: " Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir, falls es Lust hat, nennen".
<noobnoob> lol jetzt fubktioniert auf einmal der webbrowser?
<noobnoob> kp warum
<ToastigesEtwas> Dann wird das Problem schon nicht so Groß gewesen sein ;)
<noobnoob> also ich habe seit 3 tagen versucht den webbroser auf zu bekommen
<noobnoob> war im lubuntu channel die haben was mit so ctr alt f tasten gemient habe mal paar ausprobiert
<ToastigesEtwas> Wenn es der Firefox ist, hättest du auch das Profil einfach löschen können.
<ToastigesEtwas> Wären zwar alle Addons und Lesezeichen verschwunden, doch der Browser täte dann wieder funktionieren
<noobnoob> ne ist kein firefox chromium 
<noobnoob> läuft aber sehr langsam alles
<noobnoob> habe 850mhz und 512mb ram
<ToastigesEtwas> Dann... habe ich keine Ahnung.
<ToastigesEtwas> Notfalls musst du Chromium neu installieren, aber das dauert auch nicht lange
<noobnoob> wie geht das
<noobnoob> also ich bin ein newbie was linux angeht
<jokrebel> noobnoob: 850MHz? Dann ist das IMHO normal…
<noobnoob> ah ok 
<jokrebel> .oO( smells like … )
<noobnoob> wo und bekomme ich divx plugins für den browser
<ToastigesEtwas> Funktioniert DivX mit der Kiste überhaupt?
<noobnoob> kp deswegen will ich es ja testen
<ToastigesEtwas> Nun, eigentlich müsste es.
<ToastigesEtwas> Mein anderer PC hat 256MB Ram und 64MB Onboard Grafik, das klappt es mit DivX auch, wenn auch nicht immer perfekt
<jokrebel> noobnoob: was _genau_ ist das den für "Gerät"?
<noobnoob> ein htpc
<noobnoob> digitainer
<ToastigesEtwas> Am besten bindest du die Medibuntu-Quellen ein, diese sollten für jedes *buntu funktionieren
<ToastigesEtwas> http://medibuntu.org/
<ToastigesEtwas> Von dort kannst du dann DivX, MPEG und was sonst noch alles an Codecs installieren
<noobnoob> bin auf der seite wo kann ich es laden?
<jokrebel> .oO( das ist kein Windows … )
<ToastigesEtwas> Herunterladen gar nicht
<noobnoob> ja bin noch windows gewähnt und habe noch kein plan 
<ToastigesEtwas> Klicke oben auf Packages und klicke dann auf den Namen, deiner aktuellen Version
<ToastigesEtwas> Wenn du wissen willst, ob dein Codec dabei ist
<minimal> Nabend
<jokrebel> noobnoob: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Codecs
<ToastigesEtwas> Ansonsten klicke auf den Knopf daneben
<ToastigesEtwas> hi minimal
<minimal> bekks : bist du gerade da? Ich bin der fall mit der Kaputten partition fsck.ext4 ...
<jokrebel> noobnoob: und: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs
<noobnoob> bei pacjages weis ich net welches ich ausw#hlen soll habe lubuntu erst vor kurzem installiert
<ToastigesEtwas> Nun, dann wird ja schon mal Maverick deine Version sein
<ToastigesEtwas> Oder hast du es vor August installiert?
<noobnoob> ne
<ToastigesEtwas> Dann Maverick
<noobnoob> vor 5 tagen etwa
<noobnoob> ja da ist jetzt ne lange liste
<bekks> minimal: Ja.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Nein.
<ToastigesEtwas> LTS wäre denke ich zwar, für dich besser, aber was solls
<noobnoob> leider schon zu spät hatte davor ubuntu drauf aber das war voll langsam
<bekks> "voll langsam"?
<minimal> bekks : also die partition hat ca 150gb, und der fsck läuft immer noch, ab und zu hab ich ihn neu gestartet weil ich dachte das der nix mehr weiter macht,.. also ca 3ma neugestartet... ist die dauer so normal?
<bekks> Meinst du wirklich, dein System wird jetzt schneller? :)
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Ist egal, die Version ist trotzdem Maverick
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Weißt du, was das Terminal ist?
<noobnoob> ok 
<noobnoob> ja da kann codes reinschreiben
<bekks> minimal: Ja.
<bekks> noobnoob: Das ist kein Terminal, was Du meinst :)
<minimal> bekks : wie lange kann ich noch hinzurechnen? Was sagt deine erfahrung?
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Kopiere mal den Text, welcher in dem ersten Kasten steht, so wie er da steht, ins Terminal, drück womöglich die Eingabetaste und gebe das Root-Passwort ein - https://help.ubuntu.cohttp://medibuntu.org/m/community/Medibuntu
<ToastigesEtwas> Spricht der mit sudo wget...
<noobnoob> die seite hat er net gefunden
<bekks> noobnoob: Welche Seite?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: das hättest aber auch _vorher_ probieren können :-/ …lang genug um das zu wissen bist Du ja schon hier.
<bekks> noobnoob: Wie sieht der BEfehl bei Dir aus?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: hä?
<noobnoob> bekks ich rede gerade mit jemand anderem
<jokrebel> bullgard4: dein - nein - bezog sich auf was?
<bekks> noobnoob: Ok, Danke für das Gespräch. Willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: bekks kann dir trotzdem helfen ;)
<bekks> ToastigesEtwas: Bekks wird Ihm nicht mehr helfen.
<matze_> ich habe scribus zur erstellung einer Abizeitung, dabei importiere ich pdfs über die Bild Importierfunktion, dies klappte bislang sauber seit kurzem, importiert er einfach keine pdf's mehr, das ist mit allen stabilen, unstabilen und svn trunk versionen von scribus so, wenn ich es in der konsole ausführe erscheint nur folgendes: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No space left on device QFileSystemWatc
<matze_> her: failed to add paths: /home/matze   über google bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen: https://qt.nokia.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?method=entry&id=164068  Das hilft aber auch nicht weiter, da ich mit Ubuntu 10.10 eine Version größer als 4.5 von QT nutze.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Auf die Frage, die Du mir anstelle einer Antwort gestellt hast.
<ToastigesEtwas> bekks: Ja, etwas zu spät, doch du hast ihm ja die Hilfe angeboten :D
<minimal> bekks hoffe du hast meine vorhergehende frage nicht übersehen ^^
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Dann kopiere folgendes ins Terminal und gebe danach das Root-Passwort ein
<ToastigesEtwas> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<bekks> minimal: Das kann ziemlich lange dauern. Ich würde mich schon mal von den Daten verabschieben.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: soll heißen" Nein - Rebootet hab ich noch nicht" will ich aber auch nicht? Oder wie soll ich Dich verstehen?
<minimal> bekks : lohnt es sich angesichts der dauer, die festplatte vom netbook (1,7ghz 1gb ram) in meinen tower zu bauen mit 4x2,7ghz 4gb ddr3 ram? denn die cpu belastunf liegt konstant bei 99-100 und ram bei etwa 66%.   Und was meinst du mit sehr lange dauern in etwa? tage oder monate?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich habe eine Frage gestellt. Die hast Du nicht beantwortet. Stattdessen hast Du mir eine ziemlich sinnfreie Frage gestellt. Als ich die beantwortete, kamst Du aus dem Mustopf und fragtest mich, worauf sich das bezog.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: zumal ein schlichtes "Nein" auf ne Gegenfrage nach mehr als einer Halben Stunde IMHO schon fast ne Frechheit ist.
<bekks> minimal: Es lohnt sich nicht, das Ding umzubauen. Wie lange läuft das jetzt schon?
<minimal> 1tag in etwa
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Sachte, Kleiner!
<bekks> bullgard4: Denk mal über deinen Ton nach.
<bekks> minimal: Ich würde da langsam jede Hoffnung aufgeben.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: starte erst mal neu und vielleicht noch zwei drei mal - Dann können wir Dein Problem nochmal aufrollen ---- Großer
<minimal> was mich an der sache sehr erstaunt bekks, das das fsck programm mit einige der wichtigen dateien schon gezeit hat, also im terminal steh welche datei er bearbeitet, die müsste ich doch wenigstens rausnehmen können
<minimal> gibt da nicht ein programm zu,.. alla recover my files
<bekks> minimal: Nein, gibts nicht, für deinen Fall. Du kannst das ja auch abbrechen, und alles, was noch zugänglich ist, kopieren.
<minimal> bekks : wie soll ich das machen mit den kopieren, festplatte ich ja nicht mountbar und die diskdump iso auch net?
<bekks> minimal: Dann hast Du da so ziemlich verloren - außer Du wartest, bis es fertig ist.
<minimal> hmm klingt zwar wohl unqualifiziert wenn ich jetzt frage : wieso kommt fsck an meine daten rann und ich nicht ^^
<noobnoob> was soll ich dann machen 
<bekks> minimal: Weil fsck das Ding nicht mounted, sondern wieder repariert.
<matze_> hat zu dem scribus / qt problem von oben keiner eine idee?
<minimal> und jedes tool was daten wiederherstellen will mountet automatisch?
<noobnoob> toastigesetwas  was soll ich dann machen
<bekks> minimal: Jedes Tool auf Dateisystemebene kann nur funktionieren, wenn das Ding gemounted ist.
<ToastigesEtwas> noobnoob: Ins Terminal kopieren und die Eingabetaste drücken, daraufhin das Root-Passwort eingeben und nochmal Eingabe drücken
<minimal> und festplatte formatieren und kapputte dateien wiederherstellen?
<bekks> matze_: Was könnte "no space left on device" bedeuten?
<minimal> bekks ich habe ja noch das dd image
<bekks> minimal: Wenn Du das Ding formatierst, gibt es nichts mehr zum wiederherstellen.
<matze_> bekks, auf der platte ist definitiv noch genug platz!
<matze_> bekks,  >25gb
<bekks> matze_: Ich glaube dem Programm und nicht dem User.
<noobnoob> ja habe ich
<bekks> matze_: nopaste mal die Ausgabe von "df -h".
<minimal> bekks ok ,.. dachte das formatieren überschreibt die daten nicht :/
<matze_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<matze_> /dev/mapper/mat*****-root
<matze_>                        88G   59G   26G  70% /
<matze_> none                  1,8G  276K  1,8G   1% /dev
<matze_> none                  1,9G  5,7M  1,9G   1% /dev/shm
<matze_> none                  1,9G   92K  1,9G   1% /var/run
<matze_> none                  1,9G     0  1,9G   0% /var/lock
<matze_> /dev/sdb1             228M   77M  140M  36% /boot
<matze_> /dev/mapper/truecrypt1  1,4T  1,3T   75G  95% /media/truecrypt1
<bekks> ,nopaste? matze_ 
<shetlandpony> matze_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<matze_> bekks, sorry : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312862/
<matze_> das erste ist die platte von der ich die pdf importieren will
<bekks> Und das /media/truecrypt1 Zeug ist das Ziel?
<matze_> bekks, nein, scribus soll die datei importieren und die scribus .sla datei wird auch auf der ersten platte gespeichert
<matze_> bekks, die truecrypt1 hat damit eigentlich nichts zu tun
<jokrebel> bullgard4: … … … außerdem ist ein Neustart auch unter Linux nicht unbedingt "sinnfrei"
<matze_> bekks, noch irgend eine idee?
<bekks> matze_: Nein, aber /media/truecrypt1 wäre eine sehr gute Erklärung, warum du die Meldung erhälst.
<matze_> bekks, wieso? da sind 75gb freim was sollte da zu Problemen führen?
<bekks> 5% root Reserve.
<matze_> achso...  naja, aber die truecrypt hat ja mit dem system erstmal eigentlich nix zu tun
<matze_> und das problem tritt auch auf, wenn die truecrypt nicht eingehängt ist, wobei ich den fehler momentan im terminal nicht mehr bekomme, die pdfs sich aber trotzdem nicht importieren lassen
<bekks> Da der Fehler nicht mehr auftritt, lag das wohl doch daran.
<bekks> Was passiert denn nun im Terminal?
<matze_> komischerweise nichts
<matze_> ich starte scribus und wenn ich ne pdf importiere spuckt er im terminal gar nicht aus
<noob7> hallo leute kann mir jemand sagen was die einfachste lösung ist um auf einer LAN mit bzw. ohne Internet ordner freizugeben? SSH ist ja für den kompletten rechner NFS muss erst installiert werden. giver nur um dateien zu versenden.
<bekks> noob7: ssh ist überhaupt nicht für den kompletten Rechner und hat auch mit Freigaben nichts zu tun.
<ubernewb> hi. kann es sein, dass die cpuinfo nicht korrekt ist? ich habe 1ghz bei 100% last und 2,2ghz bei idle
<bekks> NFS installiert man einmal vorher und ist glücklich.
<ubernewb> nutze einen core2duo (thinkpad t60p)
<bekks> ubernewb: Was soll bei cpuinfo da nicht korrekt sein?
<bullgard4> ubernewb: Warum sollen die Angabben nicht stimmen?
<ubernewb> bekks, sollte im idle mode nicht 1ghz sein und 2,2ghz unter last?
<noob7> bekks: über ssh kann ich doch auf den kompletten rechner zugreifen oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
<ubernewb> sie taktet also hoch, wenn nix zu tun ist
<bekks> ubernewb: Nö, nichts zwangsweise.
<ubernewb> bekks, mehr input pls
<bekks> noob7: Das ist soweit richtig. Nur hat SSH nichts mit Freigaben zu tun.
<bekks> ubernewb: Das, was DU als idle oder nicht ansiehst, muss nicht die Meinung deines Rechners sein.
<bekks> ubernewb: Vertrau einfach deinem Rechner, der weiß besser als Du eas er tut :)
<noob7> mkey
<ubernewb> ich möchte die CPU undervolten, daher wär das schon wichtig
<ubernewb> und ich denke cpuburn am laufen ist nicht idle
<bekks> ubernewb: Auch DANN weiß deine CPU besser was sie tut als du.
<ubernewb> warum taktet sie sich runter?
<bekks> Weil sie es kann, und weil sie zu Recht der Meinung ist, das einfach tun zu können.
<ubernewb> ich möchte das nicht
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<ubernewb> und es gibt keine erklärung warum die cpu unter last runtertakten sollte
<bekks> Weil Du meinst, es besser zu wissen? :)
<minimal> bekks, ganz im recht warst du nicht Raise Data Recovery wäre so die vollversion die ich brauche ^^
<ubernewb> weil es kein apple ist, mir gehört meine hardware :)
<bekks> ubernewb: Wieso sollte es die nicht geben?
<minimal> die demo kann meine festplatte fast komplett auslesen
<noob7> gibts ein progg mit GUI mit dem ich NFS einrichten kann (für nix noobs)
<ubernewb> bekks, erklär mir eine
<bekks> ubernewb: Wenn deine CPU meint, dass die Last die Du da erzeugst, so vernachlässigbar ist, dass sie trotzdem runtertakten kann, wird sie es tun. Sie weiß es besser als Du.
<bekks> noob7: Nö.
<noob7> verdammt
<bekks> noob7: Weil das eine Datei ist, die man editiert.
<bekks> ,nfs? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ubernewb> bekks, du weisst schon wie ein rechner funktioniert, ja?
<bekks> ubernewb: Ja, besser als Du dir vorstellen kannst.
<ubernewb> die anzeige ist falsch
<bekks> Ist sie nicht. :)
<ubernewb> ich werde nun in windows und linux superpi laufen lassen
<bekks> Whatever.
<noob7> ich meinte so was wie für samba (ordner auswählen und auf freigeben drücken:) )
<ubernewb> wenn die selben werte rauskommen (unter windows mit 2.2ghz und linux 1ghz) bin ich mal verwundert :)
<bekks> noob7: Ja, das meinte ich auch. Gibt es trotdzem nicht.
<noob7> evtl passwort festlegen
<bekks> noob7: Lies den Artikel und lerne was NFS ist, und dass es da kein Passwort gibt.
<flowlo> hi
<flowlo> wie kann ich mir alle "installierten" ppas anzeigen lassen?
<flowlo> oder stehen eh alle in sources.list?
<Frogger> die stehen in der etc/apt/sources.list meines Wissens nach
<bekks> flowlo: grep -ri ppa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<flowlo> ok gut danke :)
<dauerflucher> flowlo: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bekks> Frogger: Oder in o.g. Unterverzeichnis.
<flowlo> Frogger, bekks, dauerflucher: dankeschön :)
<noob7> "#
<noob7> alle Benutzer im Netzwerk eindeutige UIDs haben " was sind UIDs?
<noob7> ip adresse ?
<apollo13> benutzerkennung
<noob7> also benutzername?
<apollo13> eher der hinterlegte numerische wert
<apollo13> also der ouput von "id" in der konsole
<apollo13> uid=…(dein_name)
<noob7> ah ok, kann ihn also nur dadurch ändern wenn ich mein benutzername ändere richtig?
<apollo13> nein
<bekks> Name != UID.
<apollo13> eine änderung des namens ändert die uid nicht
<keule> wo finde ich denn die prüfsummen zu den iso-downloads auf ubuntuusers.de?
<apollo13> ubuntuusers.de bietet keine downloads für isos an
<bekks> "nirgends". :)
<noob7> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download :)
<keule> du meinst sie werden nur verlinkt?
<Frogger> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Maverick_Meerkat Was ist das dann?
<bekks> Frogger: Lies was da steht. ;)
<apollo13> noob7: und wiederum: ubuntuusers bietet keine downloads an
<apollo13> ups, sry
<bekks> Und schau Dir an, wohin die Links zeigen.
<apollo13> das ging daneben *gg*
<Frogger> ok, hast Recht :)
<bekks> Wow. :)
<keule> gibt es ein tool oder ähnliches, dass mir auflistet welche programme(am besten mit zugehörigen paketnamen) von der internetverbindung gebrauch machen?
<apollo13> viel lsof und netstat magie würd ich mal raten
<bekks> ntop
<noob7> "Die Rechner müssen also so konfiguriert werden, dass jeder Benutzer netzweit seine eigene feste, numerische UID erhält, die auf allen Rechnern dann gleich ist." alle rechner muessen die gleiche UID haben???
<bekks> Nein.
<noob7> juhu
<keule> danke, werde ntop mal probieren
<bekks> noob7: Wenn Du uns jetzt noch mitteilst, woher dieser Satz stammt?
<noob7> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<bekks> noob7: Weiterlesen. Den nächsten Absatz.
<noob7> muss ich einen LDAP/NID-Server einrichten?
<bekks> Nein.
<noob7> damit er es für mich übernimmt
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du muss nfs-kernel-server und nfs-client installieren und die /etc/exports anpassen.
<noob7> jo das hab ich verstanden
<noob7> bloss gibts bestimmt irgendwelche probleme wenn z.B DHCP verwendet wird oder sonstiges
<bekks> Nein. Wieso sollte es?
<noob7> war nur so ein gedanke wenn ich "Die Rechner müssen also so konfiguriert werden, dass... " auslasse
<bekks> Du sollst nichts auslassen, sondern es verstehen.
<noob7> da liegt das problem begraben
<noob7> für mich bedeutet der satzt von vorhin,  dass alle rechner die gleiche UID haben müssen 
<bekks> Dann lies weiter.
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte.
<noob7> ist "drei leute auf ner LAN" ein größeres Netzwerk
<noob7> ?
<apollo13> auf ner lan hast du so oder so windows und willst samba verwenden :þ
<noobnoob> bei gnome zeigt bild nur weiss an 
<noob7> :)
<LupusE> keule: nethogs.
<noob7> ist LDAP und NIS standartmäßig in ubuntu installiert so, dass man die nicht installieren braucht und diese dafür sorgen, dass die UIDs aller rechner gleich sind?
<bekks> nein.
<apollo13> nein
<LupusE> noob7: waere ein bissel uebertrieben fuer ein system, auf dem in der regel ein benutzer ist, oder nicht?
<noob7> jetzt wo du es sagst :)
<LupusE> noob7: das problem ist doch, dass du den ersten engelegten user immer die 100 gibst. und das ist immer der hauptbenutzer des systems. wie willst du das aendern? das jeder user auf meinen systemen die kleine UID hat ist klar, aber wenn jemand mit laptop kommt, dann werde ich  nicht verlangen, dass er bm auf die UID 1000 legt. etwas unrealistisch.
<LupusE> err, 100 -> 1000
<noob7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874
<noob7> deshalb hab ich gehofft, dass man nicht die gleiche UID haben muss
<noob7> root hat immer 1000 ?
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> wie kommst du auf die idee?
<bekks> das hat niemand gesagt.
<bekks> root hat die 0.
<noob7> root == hauptbenutzer
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> Hauptbenutzer == der Benutzer den Du bei der Installation angelegt hast.
<LupusE> oeffne ein terminal und gebe id ein.
<noob7> ah ok
<LupusE> wenn du spass hast kannst du noch 'id root' eingeben
<dAnjou> noob7: hauptbenutzer steht in der sudoers-Datei. dadurch darf er root werden.
<LupusE> und weil du wissenwillst woher diese informationen kommen gibst du ein 'cat /etc/passwd' und 'cat /etc/group'
<apollo13> dAnjou: nö tut er nicht
<dAnjou> shit, stimmt
<noob7> also muss/sollte ich Kerberos nutzen wenn nicht jeder die gleiche UID hat?
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> was sagte ich vorhin, was du tun musst?
<dAnjou> apollo13: er gehört der gruppe admin an?
<apollo13> dAnjou: jupp
<noob7> also hab den abschnitt jetzt nochmal durch. und das verstanden: alle rechner MÜSSEN die gleiche UID haben, falls es ein kompliziertes netzwerk ist übernimmt das LDAP/NIS. wenn jemand nicht die gleiche UID hat, dann testet NFS das nicht und deshalb sollte man Kerberos verwenden. so und nun das ganze bite für admin
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> du hast nichts verstanden, von dem was da steht.
<noob7> "Die Rechner müssen also so konfiguriert werden, dass jeder Benutzer netzweit seine eigene feste, numerische UID erhält, die auf allen Rechnern dann gleich ist. " bitte übersetzen :)
<noob7> gleich == "==" ?
<bekks> Sagten wir vorhin nicht schon "nein"?
<bekks> Daran hat sich in der Zwischenzeit nichts geändert.
<bekks> Installier die beidne Pakete, passe die /etc/exports an, starte den NFS Server - fertig.
<noob7> das hab ich schon gechekt bloß will ich den "Einsatzszenario" absatzt verstehen
<bekks> "NFS setzt für einen reibungslosen und sicheren Betrieb" - DAFÜR sind die genannten Vorraussetzungen wichtig. Und NUR dafür.
<bekks> Man kann NFS problemlos auch ohne LDAP, etc und mit unterschiedlichen UIDs betreiben.
<noob7> d.h. ja wenn nicht alle die gleichen UIDs verwenden ist es "unsicher" und "nicht reibungslos"
<bekks> Richtig. Man muss eben wissen was man da tit.
<bekks> s/tit/tut/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Richtig. Man muss eben wissen was man da tut.
<noob7> wenn ich nen ordner mit "/Pfad/zum/Freigabeordner       192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,async,no_subtree_check)" nur für das LAN freigebe kann der dann auch aus dem internet erreicht werden ne oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Lies bitte nach, dass NFS nicht routingfähig ist.
<bekks> Und wie soll man dich mit einer PRivate Class C Adresse im Internet erreichen können?
<noob7> wenn alle rechner über einen router verbunden sind und die IP adresse automatisch bezogen wird kann ich dann trotzdem mit dem befehl etwas nur für das LAN freigen?
<noob7> (alle rechner greifen über den router aufs inet zu)
<noob7> heisst nicht routingfähig, dass die freigaben nicht aus dem internet (normalerweise) zugänglich sind 
<bekks> Nicht routingfähig heisst, das NFS Protokoll kann nicht gerouted werden.
<bekks> Über einen NAT-Router wie du ihn hast, kann man das sowieso nicht routen.
<jokrebel> gn8 - und nochmal ein gutes neues Jahr - mein Vorsatz ist es, auch heuer wieder komplett ohne Ignore-list durchzukommen - obwohl mir dies am 1ten Tag schon schwer gemacht wurde.
<bekks> jokrebel: ;)
<Astrophysiker> weiß jemand, wie ich mit xplanet auf einen bestimmten kartenausschnitt "zoomen" kann? ich möchte nicht die ganze weltkarte als projektion, sondern nur europa
<webstyler> ich würde es mit imagemagick machen
<webstyler> und einen kartenausschitt (per script) in eine neue datei schreiben
<Astrophysiker> ok, also in höherer auflösung rendern und dann den ausschnitt ausschneiden
<webstyler> jo
<webstyler> geanu
<Astrophysiker> ok werds mal probieren, danke
<webstyler> hier sind die ganzen commands: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<webstyler> sollte funktionieren
<webstyler> hab mal was ähnliches für ein doppel monitor desktop gemacht
<Astrophysiker> ich spiel mal bisschen rum
<noob7> ok vielen dank für die hilfe und eure geduld und noch nen schönen abend
<bekks> Das wird eine lustige LAN-Party bei denen... :P
<russell1> bekks: hab mir jetzt n BIOS update geholt und thx für 40s boottime :)
<keule> gibts eine einfache möglichkeit ein verschlüsseltes (persistentes) ubuntu (lvm/dm-crypt) auf einen usb-stick zu installieren? ein fertiges skript vielleicht, so wie das live-usb-script ?
<keule> oder kann ich vielleicht irgendwie die normale iso auf den usb stick kopieren, dann den usb stick booten und von dem live-system aus dann ein verschlüsseltes system auf den gleichen stick kopieren?
<keule> (letztes wort sollte installieren sein, nicht kopieren)
<keule> versteht jemand was ich meine?
<bekks> Nein.
<keule> ich will ein verschlüsseltes ubuntu auf einem usb-stick
<bekks> Dann installier eins?
<muhaha> moin
<muhaha> wie bekomme ich meine nova-t-karte unter 10.04 zum laufen ?
<muhaha> ist ne dvb-t
<muhaha> firmware ist installiert
<bekks> Und?
<muhaha> er sagt downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'
<muhaha> das wars
<muhaha> unter kaffeine wird keine hardware angezeigt
<bekks> Sicher, dass das dir richtige Firmware ist? Sieht nicht so aus.
<muhaha> usb 1-4: firmware: requesting dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw
<muhaha> wenn er schon sagt "requesting"
<bekks> Dann was?
<bekks> ,enter? muhaha 
<shetlandpony> muhaha: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<muhaha> dann sollte das stimmen
<bekks> ,dvb? muhaha 
<muhaha> fordert ja nicht umsonst diese fw an
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber dvb, ich assoziiere aber DVB-T_USB2.0 und gDVB damit
<bekks> muhaha: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten
<muhaha> bekks: da war ich schon
<muhaha> hab auch die dortige fw reinkopiert, die wird aber nicht verwendet
<muhaha> wird immer dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw gefordert
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick
<bekks> Warst Du da auch schon?
<muhaha> ja, allerdings ist diese tutorial veraltet
<muhaha> ich hab 10.04
<bekks> Ändert nichts am Inhalt.
<muhaha> Allerdings behebt die neuere Version dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw einige I2C-Fehler, so dass ein Ersatz doch angeraten scheint.
<muhaha> und genau damit funzt es nicht
<muhaha> die hab ich ja drauf
<muhaha> bleibt aber im cold state
<dreamon> kann man google earth noch irgendwo runterladen in einer alten version, bekomm die 6.xx nicht zum laufen.. signal 11 und aus
<muhaha> bekks: ich versuch mal den rename zur alten fw-version
<muhaha> brb
<muhaha> bekks:
<muhaha> usb 1-4: firmware: requesting dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw
<muhaha> dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw)
<muhaha> es MUSS diese Version sein
<muhaha> aber genau damit geht es halt nicht
<muhaha> neueste v4l-dvb ist drauf
<muhaha> ich weiss nicht mehr weiter
<richyw> hey benutze virtualbox 4 und möchte jetzt das Extension Pack installieren, weiß aber nicht wie. habe die datei schon geladen, aber bei einem doppelklick startet nur die box.
<bekks> natürlich.
<bekks> Denn im Handbuch zu VBox steht auch, dass man VBox startet, anschliessend nach File -> Preferences -> Extensions geht, und es dort installiert :)
<richyw> danke schonmal, hatte es vorher über den firefox download manager gestartet und dann ist nur die box angegangen,
<richyw> dann habe ich die datei direkt gestartet und der hat das dann installiert, aber wenn ich jetzt meine gesicherte sitzung starten will läufts bis 100% und dann die meldung:
<richyw> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399560/
<bekks> Nach dem Fehlercode kann man prima googlen :)
<bekks> VM beenden, und neustarten, statt zu versuchen, die gespeicherte Sitzung zu verwenden.
<richyw> ok ich werds dann versuchen danke
<richyw> habe die sitzung verworfen und jetzt läuft alle wie gewohnt vielen dank!!!
<Protector1981> bekks: gibts nen Wikiartikel, wie ich Videos auf einem anderen REchner auswählen kann, um sie an anderer Stelle schauen kann? hatte schon mal samba probiert, aber des is so quälend langsam :D
<bekks> Ich versteh die Frage nicht.
<bekks> Kopier sie halt irgendwie rüber.
<Protector1981> och naja, wollt gleich direkt übers Netzwerk im Bett gucken :D
<Protector1981> so über WLAN
<bekks> Dadurch wird die Frage nicht klarer.
<ppq> wie wär's mit dlna?
<Protector1981> hm, dass wäre eine Möglichkeit :) da gibts doch so nen Tool...
<Protector1981> mediatomb
<Protector1981> gleich mal anschauen :D
<bekks> http, mplayer, fertig.
<Protector1981> argh siehste...darauf bin ich auch noch nich gekommen
<Protector1981> aufn Motorola Milestone mach ich des ja auch nicht anders...vlc im http modus starten, vlc remote öffnen und dann film raussuchen
<Protector1981> geht ja auf allen geräten ebenso
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-02
<LupusE> Protector1981: du willst DNLA und/oder avahi kennenlernen.
<Protector1981> ich will? LupusE :D
<LupusE> err, DLNA
<streifi> moin
<ppq> streifi: worum geht's denn?
<streifi> status 'stalled' beim übertragen großer dateien.
<streifi> 1,9 GB
<streifi> der zeitpunkt ist scheinbar willkürlich.
<streifi> mit scp hat das herunterladen schließlich funktioniert.
<ppq> streifi: wüsste nicht, wo man da ansetzen könnte
<ppq> hab hier ein serielles terminal in screen offen. mal ne dumme frage, wie scrollt man im backlog zurück?
<Guschtel> shift+pgup idr
<ppq> ne geht nicht. hab's gerade gefunden: strg-a und [
<ppq> (doofe standard config)
<konfuzius> morgen!
<nbkr> Morgen!
<konfuzius> jemand etwas zeit mir bei einem sound-problem zu helfen? habe einen nforce2-chip (mythbuntu), der erkannt wird, aber nichts ausgibt
<nbkr> Zeit schon, nur keine Ahnung von dem Chip.
<konfuzius> generell ideen wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?
<konfuzius> bei aplay --list-devices kommen zwei elemente
<dauerflucher> konfuzius: was hat dir das internet zu diesem thema denn bislang verraten?
<konfuzius> keine eindeutige lösung.
<nbkr> Die ganzen Soundsettings hast du vermutlich schon durch, oder? Da versteckt sich ab und an mal ein Lautstärkerregler der auf MUTE steht.
<konfuzius> habe versucht alsa-oss zu nutzen, aber außer,dass das device jetzt gelistet wird, pasierte nichts
<konfuzius> ja doch, denke schon
<fornext> guten morgen. was mir gerade auffällt, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen. Wenn ich xchat per autostart starten lasse wird das Programm nicht als Tray-Icon abgelegt. Wenn ich über die Gnome-Panelk starte schon. Der Startbefehl ist der gleiche.
<drakooner> konfuzius: Kennst du http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9534774&postcount=11 ?
<fornext> http://i.imgur.com/8jeM1.png
<KojiroAK> fornext: Bei mir das Selbe. Ich schätze, dass xchat gestartet wird, bevor das Tray da ist.
<fornext> ach so
<konfuzius> ja kenne ich. aber ich bin bei sound nicht so firm
<konfuzius> zB habe ich nur ein sound device zur verfügung, und das in 1) angegebene habe ich nbicht
<konfuzius> aber ich habe nochmal 2 ausgeführt, jetzt will er einen neustart. ich mache mal... bis gleich
<fornext_> KojiroAK, wenn ich mit xchat --minimize=2 starte, dann erscheint gar nichts. Aber sieht so aus, als wäre ich jetzt zwei mal eingeloggt.
<KojiroAK> fornext Taucht das als Notification auf?
<Frickelpit> fornext_: wenn du mit deinem client gerade rumspielst, wäre es nett, wenn du die channel aus dem autostart nimmst solange.
<fornext_> stimmt
<minimal> moin bekks, hab nochmal eine frage zu fsck.ext4, der geht dort alle sogenannte "inodes" durch, woher weiß ich wieviele inodes die platte insgesammt hat? 
<bekks> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<bloodseeker_> Hi Leute eine frage und zwar wollte auf meinen Rechner ein 1080 p mkv Datei öffnen nur leider ruckelt die. Habe eine Nvidia 8800 GTS Grafikkarte und Ubuntu 10.04 drauf wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen wäre dankbar für hilfe
<Trasherk> bloodseeker_,  grafiktreiber erfolgreich installiert?
<ppq> bloodseeker_: du brauchst den unfreien nvidiatreiber und ein mplayer build, das vdpau ausgabe unterstützt
<ppq> vlc kann es in aktuellen versionen afaik auch
<ppq> bloodseeker_: ah, 8800gts, deine karte unterstützt das leider nicht. du wirst dann wohl mplayer-mt nutzen müssen für multithreaded h264 decoding
<minimal> Danke bekks , ich hab die festplatte doch in meinen tower gebaut, und der macht das um einiges schneller :)  momentan ist der bei inode #5.243.155 von ca 7.500.000
<ppq> quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU#Nvidia
<minimal> jedoch gab es 1 error bisher
<bloodseeker_> dachte ich mir fast bin im Netz auch schon auf eine Anleitung gestoßen mit den vdpau nur wollte ich das iwie umgehen, habe zum Test mal Ubuntu 10.10 drauf gemacht und da ging das out of the box wird da wohl an den aktuelleren Treibern liegen oder ?
<bekks> bloodseeker_: Ja.
<bloodseeker_> da ich gerne den Totem Player nutze ist es irgendwie möglich den zum laufen zu bekommen unter 10.04 mit 1080p ? oder funzt das nur mit den mplayer ?
<bekks> ,funzen? bloodseeker_ 
<shetlandpony> bloodseeker_: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<bloodseeker_> funzen = funktioniert Sorry für die Wortwahl 
<bekks> Und totem kann kein VDPAU.
<ppq> bloodseeker_: deine karte kann kein vdpau - zumindest, wenn man dem wikipediaartikel vertraut.. was genau hast du denn gemacht, nachdem du ubuntu 10.10 installiert hattest? welcher player, welche einstellungen?
<bloodseeker_> hmm in Version in 10.10 anscheinend schon da liefen die Videos ohne ruckler out of the box. Ist es möglich den Totem zu updaten oder ist die Version in 10.04 identisch wie die in 10.10 ?
<bekks> Nein, in keiner Version kann deine Karte VDPAU.
<bloodseeker_> gar nix lief alles out of the box mit Totem
<bekks> Alles, was bei 10.10 anders ist, ist die Treiberversion. VDPAU wird deine Karte niemals können.
<bloodseeker_> ah mom
<bloodseeker_> stimmt da hatt ich noch die Ati drin 
<bekks> Sowas.
<ppq> bloodseeker_: dann kann das totem in ubuntu 10.10 offenbar multithreading, dann ist doch alles schön und gut?
<bekks> ppq: Mit einer ATI.
<h3r0B4> guten morgen :)
<h3r0B4> ich habe ein rechteproblem mit apache2, kann mir da jm weiterhelfen?!
<bloodseeker_> danke euch für Infos werde gleich mal was probieren. Tschüss
<ppq> ,frag? h3r0B4
<shetlandpony> h3r0B4: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<h3r0B4> apache läuft als user www-data in der gruppe www-data, alle dateien und ordner sind dem user www-data und der gruppe www-data zugewiesen. trotzdem mein ein script es hätte keine schreibrechte
<joschi> h3r0B4: in welchem benutzerkontext laeuft dein skript?
<h3r0B4> am script selbst liegt es meiner meinung nach nicht. auf einem server von all-inkl funktioniert es. auf meinem eigens aufgesetztn nicht
<joschi> h3r0B4: welche rechte sind konkret auf die dateien gesetzt und welche rechte auf das elternverzeichnis?
<h3r0B4> es geht um ein joomla plugin, nur da kann mir leider keiner weiterhelfen
<joschi> h3r0B4: dann beantworte erstmal meine fragen
<h3r0B4> deine frage verstehe ich leider nicht, was meinst du mit benutzerkontext?
<joschi> h3r0B4: unter welcher benutzer und gruppen-id laeuft das skript
<h3r0B4> ich gehe mal von www-data aus. ich wüsste nicht über welchen user sonst, da apache ja über den user läuft
<h3r0B4> ich weiß leider auch nicht wie ich raus finden kann was da genau passiert.
<bekks> WO ganz genau liegen die Scripte?
<bekks> und was ganz genau steht im apache error log?
<h3r0B4> im apache error log steht nichts
<bekks> Glaube ich nicht.
<h3r0B4> hab es schon auf gebug gestellt
<h3r0B4> bringt ein codeschnipsel was?
<joschi> h3r0B4: nein. aber eine fehlermeldung
<bekks> 0102 114829 < bekks> WO ganz genau liegen die Scripte?
<bekks> 0102 114856 < bekks> und was ganz genau steht im apache error log?
<joschi> h3r0B4: ausserdem: keine annahmen. wie hast du PHP im httpd eingebunden?
<joschi> h3r0B4: apache modul, suphp, cgi, fastcgi, mit suexec oder ohne...
<h3r0B4> die einzige fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist vom "skript selbst" und das sagt ic soll die rechte auf die image ordner überprüfen.
<h3r0B4> ich habe einfach php5 für apache per apt-get installiert
<bekks> BEantworte endlich mal die Fragen.
<h3r0B4> ups sorry, das is nich angekommen. in /var/www/vhosts/domain/www/plugins/content
<h3r0B4> alle dateien und ordner ab /var/www sind www-data zugeteilt
<bekks> Nopaste das Apache Log und das Error Log.
<bekks> und die Ausgabe von dpkg -l | grep php5
<joschi> h3r0B4: und vor allem die exakte fehlermeldung des skripts
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<h3r0B4> hab ubuntu 8.04 lts laufen
<h3r0B4> logs kommen gleich
<bekks> Nopaste die angeforderten Angaben.
<chatterrr> Wo kann man ibus konfigurieren? Unter Systemeinstellungen finde ich nichts.
<bekks> Was soll ibus sein?
<bekks> Und wozu genau brauchst du es?
<joschi> neumodischer kram
<chatterrr> Seit einem Monat geht meine Japanische Spracheingabe nicht mehr. Es lief jahrelang tadellos.
<bekks> ,wf? chatterrr 
<shetlandpony> chatterrr: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<chatterrr> Ich habe gelesen, sass seit 10.10 ibus anstatt scim verwendet wird.
<BuZZ-T> chatterrr: hilft ibus-setup?
<chatterrr> Ich verwende 10.10
<BuZZ-T> ibus ist bei mir nicht gestartet, ich will grad nicht umstellen und es starten, ich komm also nicht in das Setup
<chatterrr> aha
<chatterrr> Das sieht gut aus. Moment.
<chatterrr> Danke BuZZ-T 
<BuZZ-T> gern
<chatterrr> Muss mal neu starten.
<h3r0B4> http://nopaste.info/316715bdd6.html
<h3r0B4> mehr steht in acces.log und error.log nicht drin
<joschi> h3r0B4: da fehlt noch eine menge information, die wir erfragt haben
<h3r0B4> http://nopaste.info/e35c98a2a1.html
<joschi> h3r0B4: immer noch
<bekks> Aha, Du hast ja gar kein 8.04 LTS.
<joschi> h3r0B4: mal davon abgesehen, dass du 10.04 benutzt und nicht 8.04 wie zuvor angegeben
<bekks> Du hast ein 10.04.
<h3r0B4> der 10.04 ist neuer aufgesetzt, aber da funktioniert es auch nicht
<h3r0B4> habs auf beiden probiert
<bekks> Das ist trotzdem eine Falschangabe deinerseits.
<bekks> Was ist mit dem Rest der geforderten Informationen?
<joschi> h3r0B4: und es fehlt noch immer eine wichtige information
<h3r0B4> welche?
<bekks> Denk nach, oder lies nach.
<joschi> h3r0B4: die fehlermeldung des skripts. exakt und nicht von dir paraphrasiert
<h3r0B4> exakte fehlermeldung des skripts? die steht im skript selbst, ich soll die rechte des image ordners überprüfen.
<h3r0B4> genaue ausgabe:  - Fehler bei der Generierung - Bitte Zugriffsrechte der Image-Ordner pruefen!
<joschi> h3r0B4: ist das die einzige ausgabe?
<h3r0B4> ja
<joschi> h3r0B4: und welche rechte hast du fuer das verzeichnis gesetzt?
<h3r0B4> ich habs schon mit chmod 777 probiert
<h3r0B4> kein erfolg
<joschi> h3r0B4: exakte angaben bitte. ausserdem die rechte des elternverzeichnisses
<h3r0B4> 777 /var/www/vhosts/domain/www/cache  hier sollen die dateien geschrieben werden
<h3r0B4> 755 /var/www/vhosts/domain/www
<joschi> h3r0B4: laesst du eigentlich absichtlich immer wichtige informationen weg?
<h3r0B4> nein! ganz bestimmt nicht. nur ich weiß es leider nicht besser
<h3r0B4> sorry
<benutzername> hi! wollte mir mir die netbook edition von ubuntu installieren. nun wollte ich gerne wissen ob es leichter ist als eine normale ubuntu installation ist oder ob einfach diese netbook gui einfach als ein programm auf einer normalen ubuntu installation läuft.
<joschi> h3r0B4: besitzer der verzeichnisse? am besten kopierst du einfach die ausgabe von `ls -ld /var/www/vhosts/domain/www/cache /var/www/vhosts/domain/www /var/www/vhosts/domain /var/www/vhosts /var/www`
<joschi> benutzername: die editionen unterscheiden sich im wesentlich einfach durch die vorauswahl der software, die installiert wird
<joschi> benutzername: du kannst ein ubuntu netbook edition einfach in ein normales ubuntu umwandeln - und anders herum
<h3r0B4> drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2010-09-20 19:35 /var/www
<h3r0B4> drwxr-xr-x  5 www-data www-data 4096 2010-09-21 20:03 /var/www/vhosts
<h3r0B4> drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2011-01-01 16:05 /var/www/vhosts/domain
<h3r0B4> drwxr-xr-x 18 www-data www-data 4096 2011-01-01 21:01 /var/www/vhosts/domain/www
<h3r0B4> drwxrwxrwx  2 www-data www-data 4096 2010-11-03 19:15 /var/www/vhosts/domain/www/cache
<joschi> benutzername: das entsprechende paket sollte "ubuntu-netbook" sein.
<bekks> ,nopaste? h3r0B4 
<shetlandpony> h3r0B4: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<h3r0B4> ok
<joschi> h3r0B4: ok, die rechte sehen gut aus. stoert sich joomla vielleicht an dem 777? schon mit 0755 probiert?
<h3r0B4> http://nopaste.info/47b9fa91e0.html
<h3r0B4> ja, hab auch schon 755 probiert
<h3r0B4> das war ja standard
<benutzername> danke dir. habe zur zeit lubuntu drauf weil es recht leichtgewichtig sein soll/ist. jedoch öffnen sich selbst einfache fenster teilweise sehr träge. gibt es eine andere vielleicht offizielle ubuntu version mit der mein laptop flotter laufen würde?
<joschi> h3r0B4: ausserdem solltest du mal dein apparmor log pruefen
<h3r0B4> was ist appamor?
<joschi> ,apparmor? h3r0B4
<shetlandpony> h3r0B4, AppArmor ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AppArmor - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> hi
<h3r0B4> in /var/log/apparmor ist nichts drin
<h3r0B4> mom
<h3r0B4> in dem verzeichnis ist nichts drin
<joschi> h3r0B4: *ganz* sicher, dass es das korrekte verzeichnis ist (.../www/cache)?
<joschi> h3r0B4: denn von den berechtigungen und besitzern her muesste das klappen. dein apache httpd laeuft auch unter www-data (standard)?
<h3r0B4> ja, auf dem server auf dem es funktioniert werden dort die dateien hin geschrieben
<h3r0B4> ja, httpd läuft unter www-data
<h3r0B4> deswegen werde ich ja auch nicht schlau draus
<joschi> h3r0B4: du koenntest mal recherchieren, ob dein plugin/joomla probleme mit php 5.3 hat
<h3r0B4> das könnte sein. auf dem anderen server läuft nämlich php4
<h3r0B4> ich habe nach dem problem schon gegooglet. es ist aber nichts bei raus gekommen. entweder lags an den rechten von ../cache oder es hat keine rmehr was dazu gepostet
<h3r0B4> hmmm, aber unter windows mit xampp und php 5.3.1 hat es gefunzt
<joschi> h3r0B4: du kannst natuerlich auch einfach kurz im php code wuehlen und nachsehen, was genau diese meldung ausloest
<makomi> hallo, gesundes Neues euch allen
<h3r0B4> php kann ich leider nicht aber die entsprechende stelle hab ich schon gefunden
<makomi> kann mir wer bei ssh und public keys helfen? Ich habe auf nem ubuntu server mit ssh-keygen einen schlüssel als root (ohne passphrase) erzeugt, diesen auf meinen client kopiert und wenn ich mich nun vom client zum server via public key file verbinde geht dsa nicht, er fragt nach der passphrase und anschliessend gleich nach dem normalen ssh passwort des users
<makomi> pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=xxx.lan  user=root
<h3r0B4> http://nopaste.info/1576422b09.html in zeile 1326 ist die ausgabe des fehlers definiert
<makomi> debug1: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<makomi> debug1: read PEM private key done: type <unknown>
<makomi> wenn ich das debug anschalte, dann kommt das
<h3r0B4> gibts irgend ne möglichkeit das zu debuggen wer wie auf der verzeichnis zugfreift. bzw wie müsste ich apparmor einstellen wenn es das kann?
<Walter_White> guten morgen, unterstützt ubuntu die installation auf einem onboard raidcontroller(amd sb700) mit einem raid1 als bootsystem?
<joschi> h3r0B4: zeile 1326 ist auskommentiert...
<h3r0B4> kurz drunter zeile 1130
<joschi> h3r0B4: entferne mal spasseshalber die @ zeichen aus zeile 1306, 1311 und 1316
<h3r0B4> ok mom
<joschi> h3r0B4: und geh sicher, dass error_reporting nicht so eingestellt ist, dass es die meldungen verschluckt
<h3r0B4> welches error_reporting? habe die @ zeichen gelöscht, funktioniert aber nicht
<joschi> h3r0B4: in der php.ini
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<h3r0B4> bei error reporting in der php.ini ist alles aufkommentiert
<marcel_> hi
<PBeck> hi
<masterslave> ich habe eine Frage: und zwar funktioniert mein skype nicht. Ich kann die anderen hören, aber selbst nich reden
<masterslave> bzw. die anderen hören nicht mich, sondern die ubuntu sounds
<masterslave> oder z.B. wenn ich musik abspiele, hören die die musik
<masterslave> wie kann ich mein Problem beheben?
<masterslave> ich habe ein Sony Vaio vpc s12 v9e
<h3r0B4> ich glaub ich suche mir besser ein anderes plugin
<masterslave> weiß keiner eine Lösung zu meinem Problem?
<apollo13> geduld…
<apollo13> lösung nummer eins ist skype zu kübeln^^
<Fuchs> Loesung nummer zwei steht in
<Fuchs> ,skype? masterslave 
<shetlandpony> masterslave, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kleopatra> HI, wie kann ich herausfinden welche opengl maximal unterstützt wird auf meinem rechner?
<apollo13>  glxinfo |grep OpenGL ?
<apollo13> wobei das wohl nicht allzu viel aussagt
<masterslave> ja diese Seite von skype habe ich schon angeschaut
<kleopatra> naja muss erstmal neustarten
<Trasherk> Weiß jemand wie man in Latex statt Chapter -> Kapitel ausgabe bekommt?
<nbkr> Trasherk, \usepackage{ngerman}
<Fuchs> \usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
<PBeck> zur vollständigkeit scr* klassen für deutsche sprache nutzen
<Trasherk> funktionirt 1a thx nbkr 
<PBeck> http://www.komascript.de/ <= scr-klassen
<Trasherk> PBeck, auf der seite befinden sich nett Vorlagen
<Trasherk> :D
<Trasherk> PBeck, nutzt du für Latex den Texmaker?
<Trasherk> hat jemand eine alternative zu itunes für ubuntu?
<rumpe2> ,itunes? Trasherk 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe2, ich weiss nichts ueber itunes, ich assoziiere aber Rhythmbox damit
<BuZZ-T> rhythmbox, songbird, quodlibet
<dadrc> banshee, amarok
<dadrc> und bevor das noch weitergeht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AudioPlayer
<nbkr> Trasherk, Rhythembox hat den Ubuntu Music Store integriert, du kannst damit also nicht nur Musik verwalten, sondern auch kaufen.
<Longbottom> Trasherk: Falls die Frage auf iPod/iPhone/iPad abziehlt, kannst du die neueste C't lesen (die vom 3.1.). Da gibt es einen Artikel dazu, ich habe es aber nicht ausprobiert.
<Trasherk> Longbottom, ipod or iphone ist mir egal wichtig ist für mich die hieraktur der alben, den die alben habe ich in itunes alle schön angelegt
<Trasherk> und in anderen Playern gibt es da probleme
<tux_> ot
<PBeck> Trasherk: kile
<PBeck> Trasherk: komascript setzt die latex-vorlagen ins deutsche um. Also wie wir es hier brauchen so sind die vorlagen dann auch nach DIN
<horatio> ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem cairo dock, kann mir da vielleicht jmd weiterhelfen?
<RippleEffect> Was kann man tun, wenn / voll ist und nichts mehr geht?
<dadrc> wenn du das problem beschreibst, könnte man es zumindest versuchen, horatio 
<dadrc> RippleEffect: wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht, von ner LiveCD booten und Platz machen
<RippleEffect> Ich hatte immer sehr viel Platz auf root. Nun sagt das System root sei voll und es geht nichts mehr.
<horatio> nur eine kleinigkeit. bei allen geöffneten programmen wird mir durch so ein kleines leuchtendes licht unter dem icon angezeigt das es geöffnet ist
<horatio> außer bei open office
<RippleEffect> dadrc, ja aber was kann ich löschen?
<horatio> kann das problem über die einstellungen nicht lösen
<Fuchs> RippleEffect: am besten schaust Du mit `du`, `filelight` oder konsorten was so viel Platz braucht, 
<ppq> RippleEffect: erst musst du rausfinden, was dein / so zugemüllt hat
<Fuchs> RippleEffect: fuer den Anfang den cache von apt 
<dadrc> RippleEffect: Naja... keine Ahnung, was bei dir da so rummüllt. Die Inhalte von /tmp können wahrscheinlich auch weg
<Trasherk> RippleEffect, gib mal df -h
<Trasherk> ein
<RippleEffect> Wie lösche ich den Cache?
<Walter_White> sudo apt-get clean, RippleEffect 
<ppq> in's system chrooten und 'apt-get clean'. oder: /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb manuell löschen
<RippleEffect> rm -rf /tmp ??
<RippleEffect> oder rm -rf /tmp/* ??
<ppq> RippleEffect: letzteres
<dadrc> Die Inhalte, nicht den Ordner
<Trasherk> RippleEffect, und wieso ein -f ? im tmp ordner ist ein sticky drine!
<RippleEffect> Jetzt habe ich wieder 12MB frei.
<RippleEffect> Nicht genug
<ppq> RippleEffect: aber bevor du das system wieder normal startest, findest du besser raus, woran es lag, sonst passiert das gleiche nochmal.
<horatio> keiner ahnung was man da machen kann?
<ppq> RippleEffect: bspw. mit 'ls -lahS $(find / -type f -size +10000k)' mal nach größeren dateien suchen. ein anderer wert ist sinnvoll, wenn du zu viele gerebnisse kriegst.
<dadrc> horatio: naja, da wird irgendwie die Fenstererkennung versagen, weil die Fenster von OOo anders heißen als der Launcher... keine Ahnung, ob man das bei CairoDock editieren kann
<BuZZ-T> RippleEffect: du kannst auch mit "cd /; du -h --max-depth=1 2>/dev/null" schauen welche Ordner viel Platz benötigen und dann in den Ordner absteigen und genauso weitersuchen
<RippleEffect> ppq, aber diese Befehle zeigen auch den Inhalt von /home und so an. Wie kann ich  nur nach großen Dateien auf /dev/mapper/encryptedVol-root suchen?
<ppq> RippleEffect: indem du den mountpoint rausfindest und das anstelle von / in den befehl schreibst
<rumpe2> den befehl vorm ausführen verstehen lernen ist immer sinnvoll ^^
<RippleEffect> So ein Mist. Ein apt-get update und bin wieder bei 0bytes.
<basstardo> tach zusammen!
<ppq> RippleEffect: so groß sollten die paketlisten eigentlich nicht geworden sein :D guck mal in /var/log, ob vielleicht da jemand rummüllt
<BuZZ-T> ich schätze /dev/mapper/encryptedVol-root ist in / gemounted, er braucht also eher ein find -xdev
<basstardo> mein onboard sound will nicht wie ich will. Ist ein nForce2 chip, der eigentlich erkannt wird, aber nichts ausgibt. kann mir jemand helfen?
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? basstardo, da schonmal geguckt?
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber soundproblemebasstardo, da schonmal geguckt
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? basstardo, da schonmal geguckt
<shetlandpony> basstardo, da schonmal geguckt, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<basstardo> ja shetlandpony
<RippleEffect> Gibt es einen Befehl mit dem ich nur die Größe von /var/log anzeigen lassen kann?
<BuZZ-T> RippleEffect: du -sh /var/log
<ppq> RippleEffect: du
<basstardo> sieht auch eigentlich ganz gut aus. bei lspci bekomme ich den controller
<RippleEffect> /var/log hat eine Größe von 15 MB
<basstardo> aplay -l listet mir auch zwei geräte
<basstardo> aber die box bleibt stumm
<ppq> basstardo: und im alsamixer ist nichts gemutet? ("MM" unter der pegelanzeige
<dadrc> basstardo: ist das teil vielleicht einfach muted? mach mal alsamixer auf und kontrollier da die Lautstärkeeinstellungen
<dadrc> ... zu langsam.
<basstardo> alsamixer möchte nicht mehr starten nachdem ich modprobe snd-intel8x0 ausgeführt habe
<basstardo> aber davor war alles wichtige unmuted
<basstardo> alsamixer sagt nun: Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: No such file or directory
<ppq> basstardo: starte bitte mal deinen pc neu und sieh dich dann nochmal im alsamixer um. es gibt auch switches, die analoge wiedergabe verhindern können, ohne dass man sie verdächtigt...
<basstardo> neustart bringt mir den alsamixer auch nicht zurück, das habe ich bereits versucht
<ppq> die sehen so aus wie die mixerkanäle, nur ohne den balken.
<basstardo> die meine ich aber auch berücksichtigt zu haben, ppq
<ppq> wenn du wirklich nur ein modprobe versucht hast, sollte danach alles sein wie davor
<basstardo> ich kann es ja nochmals versuchen. bis gleich
<RippleEffect> Kann es sein, dass das Dateisystem spinnt? Ich habe nämlich für / 20GB zur Verfügung und nur /usr hat 3.6GB. Die anderen Verzeichnisse haben alle viel weniger.
<RippleEffect> Kann ich da irgendwie einen Check laufen lassen?
<rumpe2> RippleEffect, verstehe den satz nicht so ganz...
<RippleEffect> Meine LVM hat 20GB
<RippleEffect> Aber das größte Oververzeichnis (/usr) hat nur 3.4GB.
 * TheInfinity glaubt dass RippleEffect sich über zu wenig speicherplatz beklagt, das aber nur vergessen hat zu schreiben
<ppq> TheInfinity: hat er, bevor du kamst
<TheInfinity> ah :)
<RippleEffect> Ich habe 0 bytes frei. Kann noch nicht mal den Rechner runterfahren um externe Festplatten zu unmounten.
<rumpe2> ich glaube langsam, er meint daß ... hmm... die summe <<20GB scheint?
<rumpe2> ah, sags doch
<rumpe2> jo, das würde ich mal checken
<rumpe2> außer bei btrfs... ^^
<TheInfinity> RippleEffect: was sagt denn du -h --summarize (achtung, dauert n bissl(
<TheInfinity> RippleEffect: und generell würd ich um erstmal speicher freizumachen apt cache löschen etc
<TheInfinity> also apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean, apt-get autoremove
<RippleEffect> TheInfinity, so weit waren wir schon. :P
<TheInfinity> mift. :)
<RippleEffect> sudo apt-get autoremove
<RippleEffect> Reading package lists... Error!
<RippleEffect> E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<RippleEffect> E: Can't mmap an empty file
<RippleEffect> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rumpe2> oder geh eben per hand nach /var/cache/apt/archive und lösch mit rm *.deb :)
<basstardo> hey ppq, ich kann dir nicht sagen, was es war, aber es tut alles!
<basstardo> vielen Dank!
<basstardo> manchmal scheint es, man muss die frage nur stellen und es geht
<TheInfinity> RippleEffect: genau das von rumpe2 wollt ich nu vorschlagen ;)
<ppq> basstardo: glückwunsch ;)
<RippleEffect> TheInfinity, /var/cache/apt/archives ist leider schon leer. Da gibt es nichts zu leeren. Da ist nur ein lock file drin.
<TheInfinity> RippleEffect: was für n dateisystem ist das denn? ext*?
<RippleEffect> TheInfinity, /dev/sda1 = boot /dev/sda2=encrypted LVM mit ext 3
<TheInfinity> urgh. encrypted zeugs kann hässlich werden weil da n haufen sachen mit reinspielen.
<TheInfinity> wie dem auch sei. versuch mal irgendwo durch logs löschen n sauberen shutdown zu ermöglichen, erstelle auf / eine leere datei namens forcefsck und starte dein system neu
<TheInfinity> (falls home dadrauf ist - caches leeren hilft ne menge, firefox oder rythmbox haben größere caches)
<maxxies> gutes neues!
<maxxies> gibts eine einfache möglichkeit eine stimmaufnahme mit leiser musik zu unterlegen?
<TheInfinity> maxxies: audacity
<RippleEffect> OK, hab ich. Ich starte mal neu.
<danage> wie kann ich den default WLAN treiber ändern, der geladen wird? ich will vom modul ar9170usb auf carl9170 wechseln. installiert ist carl9170 schon, ich muss nur manuell modproben leider
<jokrebel> danage: den anderen blacklisten?
<danage> top, danke jokrebel, wo mach ich da?
<danage> *das
<TheInfinity> danage: /etc/modprobe.d und /etc/blacklist
<danage> in beiden?
<jokrebel> danage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hardware_blacklist
<danage> hammer, danke
<TheInfinity> letzteres ist die blacklist, das andere der ordner wo du zusätzliche module laden kannst
<TheInfinity> siehe dateinamen ;)
<jokrebel> danage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten#Treiber-deaktivieren … das wollt ich posten ;-)
<BuZZ-T> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf heißt die Datei
<maxxies> ohjee, das audacity ist komplizierter als ich gehofft hatte
<ppq> danage: was ist denn eigentlich das problem mit ar9170usb? carl9170 ist buggy
<danage> ppq: ar9170 hat keinen wlan-n support auf meinem usb stick
<danage> zudem wurde mir carl9170 von jemandem empfohlen, der sich SEHR auskennt
<kleopatra> Hallo. Ich hab ein Ubuntu in Virtual Box laufen. TZrotz Gasterweiterung (3.2.8) kann ich keine höhere Auflösung als 800*600 einstellen. Was kann ich da machen?
<TheInfinity> kleopatra: googlen: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=virtualbox+ubuntu+aufl%C3%B6sung&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 :)
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/37gg2q9 | virtualbox ubuntu auflösung - Google Search
<kleopatra> die einträge des forums sind von 2008. Ich hab VBox schon später verwendet ohne die xorg.conf bearbeiten zu müssen. Es muss an der aktuellen Vwersion liegen
<bekks> Erstmal vbox aktualisieren.
<bekks> Anschliessend prüfen, ob die Guest Additions korrekt installiert wurden und geladen sind.
<TheInfinity> kleopatra: hey, so schwer ist da die änderung der google suche nun auch nicht: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&hs=wDk&rls=de&q=virtualbox+ubuntu+aufl%C3%B6sung+3.2.8&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= :)
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/25nm8g3 | virtualbox ubuntu auflösung 3.2.8 - Google-Suche
<TheInfinity> im forum hat jemand exakt dein problem mit exakt deiner version :)
<bekks> TheInfinity: Aber dann muss man selber googlen ;)
<kentsfield> Howdy!
<kleopatra> hmm http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/anfaengerfrage-zu-niedriger-aufloesung/2/   ist das problem. aber da steht wenn ich es richtig sehe keine lösung. Bei anderer Quelle finde ich eine Bearbeitung der /etc/X11/xorg.conf, die es in 10.10 aber gar nicht mehr gibt
<kentsfield> Welch ein Zufall, ich habe eine Frage zur Ubuntu Netbook edition.
<TheInfinity> kleopatra: die kannst du erstellen - ubuntu versucht seit 8.04 alles automatisch zu erkennen, was aber nicht immer gut geht
<ppq> ,frag? kentsfield
<shetlandpony> kentsfield: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<TheInfinity> je nach version und treiber
<bekks> kleopatra: Ja und? Dann leg die Datei halt an. :)
<kentsfield> Ich wusste doch dass Metafragen nicht gerne gesehen sind.
<bekks> kleopatra: Sind die Guest Additions installiert und auch gestartet?
<bekks> moin kentsfield 
<kentsfield> Tach#
<kentsfield> Nunja also, ich wollte auf mein Acer Aspire one Netbook Ubuntu instsallieren. Gesagt getan, nur hab ich die Netbook edition installiert.
<kentsfield> Kann ich die spö
<kentsfield> kann ich die seltsame Netbook oberfläche deaktivieren?
<Fuchs> Ja
<Fuchs> Du kannst einen beliebigen Desktop, wie etwa ubuntu-desktop (gnome), kubuntu-desktop (kde) etc. installieren, 
<Fuchs> und anschliessend im Anmeldedialog die entsprechende Sitzung auswaehlen
<Fuchs> KDE hat zum Bleistift noch eine Netbook-Oberflaeche, die wenig Platz braucht. 
<kentsfield> wow danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<kentsfield> Werd ich dann mal heut abend versuchen :)
<kentsfield> Ich denke eine normale Ubuntu Version läuft ebenfalls. Ich bin gerade in Win 7 Ultimate... Da wird Ubuntu wohl noch laufen
<kentsfield> Da brauch ich kein Besonderes UI
<Fuchs> ja, sicher laeuft es, es geht um den Platzbedarf. Selbstverstaendlich kannst Du da ein normales Gnome laufen lassen. 
<kentsfield> Ich nehme mal an dass die Netbook oberflöäche für schwächere Netbooks gedacht sind. Das Aspire one ist ja eins der stärkeren
<Fuchs> das hat dann einfach zwei Leisten, die etwas viel Platz wegnehmen, aber das kannst Du ja konfigurieren wie es Dir gefaellt und gut ist
<Fuchs> nein, es geht da eher um Platz
<kentsfield> Also nur um den Platzbedarf? 160gb Festplatte (habe 35gb zugewiesen beim Partitionieren) sollten langen :-()
<kentsfield> :-)
<Fuchs> Bildschirmplatz
<kentsfield> achso
<kentsfield> Auch logisch bei einem winzigen Bildschirm
<Fuchs> eben
<Fuchs> aber eben, Du kannst mehrere Oberflaechen parallel installieren und auswaehlen, 
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du selber entscheiden was Dir am meisten dient
<kentsfield> Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Linux user, aber mit Ubuntu komme ich sehr gut zurecht.
<Fuchs> gut, dann nimm Gnome, wenn Du das kennst und kannst. Also das ubuntu-desktop Metapaket installieren, Gnome als Sitzung auswaehlen -> so, wie Du es kennst
<kentsfield> ♥ Ubuntu
<kentsfield> Meint ihr Compiz Fusion läuft auf der 32 mb Onboard shared GRafikkarte eines Netbooks?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> Spass beiseite: was fuer eine? 
<Fuchs> Intel / Ati? 
<kleopatra> Zum VirtualBox: alles was ich in Foren gelesen hab oder auf youtube gesehen hab ist eig unnötig , es reicht ein paket nachzuinstallieren
<bekks> kleopatra: Man nennt es Guest Additions. Wie ich schon sagte.
<kentsfield> INtel GMA irgendwas
<kleopatra> was du meinst ist sicher das Geräte-Gasterweiterungen  das war installiert. Aber das Paket virtualbox-ose-guest-x11  war noch nötig
<kentsfield> Naja ist ja egal
<kentsfield> Ich mag nur diese Eye Candy sachen
<kentsfield> Primär möchte ich ja Ubuntu "normal" nutzen ohne Netbook oberfläche
<Fuchs> kentsfield: dann geht es vielleicht. Problem: Ubuntu baut die blacklist fest ein, also hoff mal, dass Deine Karte nicht drauf ist
<Fuchs> ,compiz? kentsfield fuer mehr Informationen 
<shetlandpony> kentsfield fuer mehr Informationen, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kentsfield> Oh je
<kentsfield> Blacklists sind doof :<
<bekks> kentsfield: Wie damals bei Gentoo - immer musst Du was lesen ;)
<kentsfield> :D
<kleopatra> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Paket codeblocks? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das ja gegen eine bestimmte wx-version gelinkt. In Debian ist Codeblocks wegen den eventuell resultierenden Upgradaproblemen nicht enthalten. Ist der Einsatz von Codeblocks in Ubuntu dennoch sicher?
<bekks> Definiere "sicher".
<shial> kleopatra, ich bin da kein experte, hatte aber beim einsatz von codeblocks noch nie probleme
 * apollo13 weiß wieder was er mit qt hat, genial stabile abi/api :þ
<kentsfield> also ich muss dann mal. 
<kentsfield> Danke füür die Hilfe
<kentsfield> evtl. schaue ich heute Abend nochmal nach
<kentsfield> Tschö :)
<shial> ich habe hier einen 24 zoll benQ stehen, der nicht mehr richtig erkannt wird (auch unter anderen OS nicht, ich denke da is was im screen hinüber)
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Definiere "nicht richtig".
<jokrebel> shial: Könnt auch am Kabel liegen.
<shial> windows erkennt ihn als "allgemeinen monitor" oder ähnlich, das nvidia xserver teil als DFP mit maximaler auflösung 640*480
<shial> jokrebel, das mit dem kabel ist eine gute idee, ich hab das ganze mal mit einer anderen graka getestet die nen hdmi anschluss hat, über den wurde der screen noch richtig erkannt
<leszek> hi
<shial> unter windows mach ich nen workaround mit ner manuellen auflösung, was ganz gut klappt
<shial> kann ich das unter ubuntu ähnlich lösen, bis ich ein neues kabel hab zumindest?
<leszek> shial: ich habs nur zur hälfte mitbekommen, aber ich denke du willst manuell ne auflösung setzten ? 
<jokrebel> shial: Nvidia sagst Du? Über nvidia-settings sollte das machbar sein. IIRC
<shial> oke
<shial> ich klick da mal weiter rum
<shial> aber bisher nichts gefunden
<leszek> shial: 2 punkt von oben rechts im baum dann auf erweitert klicken
<leszek> aber ich denke da kann man nur virtuelle auflösungen reinpacken, sprich man scrollt dann, wenn man mit der maus an den rand des bildes kommt
<shial> das panning?
<leszek> yep
<shial> also falls du das meinst: japp, da muss man scrollen
<leszek> ich denke mehr kann man da nicht einstellen
<leszek> das muss über xorg.conf passieren
<fellbuendel> die alte leier mit kaputtem EDID
<shial> ich schliess den jetzt ma per dsub an und schau was passiert
<leszek> shial: ich hab übrigens für multimonitoring und auflösungen mit nouveau bessere erfahrungen gemacht als mit nvidia als treiber
<shial> danke leszek, zu diesem n vidia tool fallen mir nämlich  nur wörter ein die ich in dem channel nicht sagen soll
<leszek> shial: es ist allemal besser was ati fabriziert hat
<leszek> aber grundsätzlich versteh ich nicht, warum weder ati noch nvidia nicht normal xrandr und die "üblichen" Tools unterstützten
<leszek> -t
<shial> is auch beyond me
<shial> naja
<shial> evt. is nich die edid im bildschirm kaputt sondern echt das kabel
<shial> also per dsub kann ich meine volle auflösuung nutzen
<leszek> re
<leszek> shial: mal ne ganz blöder vorschlag, schonmal das kabel umgedreht ? Bei meinem hdmi kabel ist das nämlich so, da will es nur wenn der eine stecker im laptop steckt und der andere im fernseher mir ne volle auflösung geben
<shial> meine graka hat keinen hdmi anschluss, das war nur nen test mit ner geliehenen graka
<shial> nen dvi kabel kann ich nur auf eine "richtung" einstecken so wie ich das sehe ^
<shial> ^^
<shial> mit dsub wird der bildschirm auch richtig erkannt, zumindest "weiss" ubuntu nun die native auflösung von dem teil
<shial> ich denk mal das dvi kabel is schlichtweg toast
<afflux> morggen. ich hab hier probleme mit java web start im firefox. ich lade eine .jnlp datei, klicke auf "oeffnen mit openjdk 6 java web start" und es passiert nichts. wenn ich mit manuell "javaws /tmp/my.jnlp" starte laeufts. wenn ich im firefox "oeffnen mit" /usr/bin/javaws auswaehle laeufts nicht. ne idee wie ich debuggen kann warum er nicht startet?
<leszek> afflux: firefox nutzt meines wissens /etc/mailcap als mimetype zuordnungstabelle. Schau mal was dort bei deinem filetype drinne steht als befehl. Evtl. ist da was falsch 
<afflux> leszek: jnlp kommt da garnicht vor (laut mime.types muesste der mimetype application/x-java-jnlp-file sein) - wenn ich nach java greppe seh ich auch nur application/x-java-archive
<leszek> afflux: hmm... erstell mal nen eintrag dafür, vielleicht klappts dann
<leszek> achso und schau mal auch nach in /etc/mailcap sind auch gute beispiele um das teil zwecks debugging mal in nem terminal also quasi xterm -e javabla <datei> zu staren
<afflux> leszek, hab einen eintrag fuer diesen mimetype hinzugefuegt, scheint keinen unterschied zu machen. "JNLP-Datei" wird allerdings explizit in Einstellungen->anwendungen aufgelistet, koennte also gut sein dass firefox inzwischen selber irgendwo einen eintrag dazu angelegt hat
<PBeck> re
<leszek> afflux: dann weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter
<Cadal> moin moin
<kraut> kraut@dracula:~$ sudo -u root /usr/bin/find /var/www/webdav/_foo/ | /usr/bin/xargs /bin/rm
<kraut> jemand eine idee, warum ich da ein permission denied von rm bekomme?
<bekks> Ja klar.
<kraut> wegen der pipe?
<bekks> Weil das kompletter unsinn ist, was Du da tust :)
<bekks> Und wegen der Pipe, ja.
<kraut> bekks: wie wäre es denn sinniger?
<kraut> bin gerade ratlos
<bekks> find hat die wundervolle Option -exec 
<kraut> ah
<bekks> sudo rm -rf /var/www/webdav/_foo/ 
<bekks> Fertig.
<kraut> quasi pipe wech und exec rein und dann gibts auch keine subshell durch pipe, korrekt?
<bekks> Lies was ich schrieb. :)
<kraut> na, ich möchte ja find nehmen damit ich xargs verwenden kann
<kraut> wegen "argument list too long"
<bekks> sudo rm -rf /var/www/webdav/_foo/
<kraut> ich hab gelesen was du geschrieben hattest. es war nur eine wiederholung durch meine worte um es verstehen zu können
<bekks> Das soll Dir ein "argument list too long" wergen?
<bekks> s/rg/rf/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Das soll Dir ein "arfument list too long" wergen?
<kraut> ja, weil in dem ordner zuviele dateien sind
<bekks> GNA.
<dAnjou> find hat vor allem die wundervolle option -delete
<kraut> ich will innerhalb des ordners dateien löschen, nciht den ordner selbst
<kraut> red ich spanisch?
<jham> bekks: fail :D
<dAnjou> aber das entgeht bekks natürlich jetzt durch sein ignore
<jham> was sind arfumente?
<bekks> kraut: Warum löscht Du nicht einfach den Ordner und erstellst ihn neu? Dann wird da auch kein * expandiert bei rm.
<dAnjou> jham: die, die man ohne fähne mit ftrohhalm trinkt
<kraut> bekks: muss ich mir mal überlegen, sollte eigentlich auch gehen
<bekks> Wird gehen. :P
<kraut> ich denke das ist sauberer, als da rum zu fuschen mit xargs
<kraut> bekks: danke erstmal
<dAnjou> kraut: nicht den ordner selbst? `sudo rm -rf /var/www/webdav/_foo/* # go`
<dAnjou> kraut: löscht aber auch ordner im ordner
<kraut> dAnjou: ich will umgehen, das zuviele dateien darin sind und es dann den fehler durch rm gibt "argument list too long"
<kraut> rm macht daraus ja rm foo1 foo2 foo3 usw.
<gschwepp> und du willst rm foo? machen? 
<gschwepp> also "rm foo?" :D also ? für alle nummern
<gschwepp> sprich haben deine dateinamen alle den gleichen namen bis auf ein oder zwei unterschiedliedliche zeichen ?
<dAnjou> kraut: dann `sudo find /var/www/webdav/_foo/ -delete`
<dAnjou> kraut: vorher TESTEN!
<kraut> jo, ich nimm nun bekks methode
<dAnjou> löschen und neu anlegen?
<kraut> jo
<kraut> dAnjou: das geht schneller, als datei für datei zu löschen
<dAnjou> in der tat
<dadrc> Weapons of Mass Erasure :/
<bekks> kraut: rm * expandiert die Dateiliste.
<bekks> rm verzeichnis/ tut das nicht.
<kraut> bingo
<kleopatra> Da ich einmal mich mit einem wlan verbunden habe, versucht mein computer sich nach jedem neustart zu verbinden und fragt mich nach passwort. da der rechner aber mittlerweile per kabel verbunden ist möchte ich das nicht. Wo kann man das einstellen?
<jokrebel> kleopatra: Rechtsklick auf das Symbol - Verbindung bearbeiten - WLAN - Eintrag rauslöschen.
<gschwepp> kleopatra: get einfach auf das icon für Netzwerk und klick bei wlan einfach auf disconnec
<gschwepp> t
<hellojones> hi ich hab nen server mit nfs4 am laufen und binde die exports mit einem 10.04 client ein, das funktioniert leider nicht immer und wenn es funktioniert bekomme ich folgende nachricht in /var/log/messages: lockd: server 192.168.0.21 not responding, still trying
<hellojones> was kann ich da tun?
<jokrebel> hellojones: Die IP ist korrekt? Kannst Du sie anpingen?
<bekks> jokrebel: Ein Ping ist komplett egal bei NFS.
<bekks> hellojones: Was sagt der Server denn im Log?
<hellojones> das ist der server http://pastebin.ca/2036912
<jokrebel> bekks: ach? NFS läuft nicht über die NICs?
<bekks> jokrebel: NFS hat mit ICMP genau nichts zu tun.
<hellojones> http://pastebin.ca/2036913 das ist der client
<hellojones> pingen geht
<bekks> hellojones: Starte NFS auf dem Server mal neu, anschliessend NFS auf den Clients.
<beasty> gutes neues
<hellojones> soll ich dann gleich danach nochmal die logs schicken oder erst eine gewisse zeit warten?
<jokrebel> bekks: mag schon sein, dass das komplett unterschiedliche Protokolle sind. Trotzdem könnte ja ein simpler, genereller Netzwerkfehler vorliegen. Was man durch ein funktionierenden Ping ausschließen könnte, oder irre ich mich da?
<bekks> Du irrst.
<bekks> Wenn man ICMP blockiert, wird ping niemals gehen, alles andere wird einwandfrei funktionieren.
<beasty> wieso wird mein rwinwert nicht richtig gesetzt
<jokrebel> bekks: was aber standardmäßig IIRC nicht so ist…
<bekks> Und nur weil ping funktioniert, heisst das nicht, dass irgend ein andere Service auch funktionieren wird.
<hellojones> das hier sagt die messages nach dem restart: http://pastebin.ca/2036914
<bekks> hellojones: Wie startest Du den Server neu?
<hellojones> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<beasty> he leute ich hab bei mir den rwin wert auf "127776" gesetzt aber der wird auf speedguide.net "130466" angezeigt was kann man dagegen tun?
<bekks> beasty: Die Finger von solchen Änderungen lassen? :)
<bekks> hellojones: Und was ist mit statd, und lockd, etc.?
<hellojones> wie kann ich checken, was mit denen ist?
<beasty> das ist doch eh nur ne test maschine du weichei
<bekks> beasty: Entspann Dich mal.
<jokrebel> bekks: schon klar. Aber so kann man IMHO schnell ausschließen, dass ein physikalischer Defekt (LAN-Kabel abgesteckt etc.) vorliegt oder die falsche IP verwendet wird. 
<bekks> hellojones: stoppe den kram, und starte ihn neu.
<beasty> bekks ich hofe du kozt mal so richtig ab von dem spruch --> Die Finger von solchen Änderungen lassen <---
<beasty> du spasst
<Fuchs> beasty: benimm Dich, sonst raus. 
 * apollo13 weiß wer bald fliegen geht
<dadrc> Was für freundliche Menschen es doch gibt.
<hellojones> so, jetzt hab ich ihn neu gestartet http://pastebin.ca/2036923
<bekks> hellojones: Und nun den Client.
<hellojones> auch da wieder die messages pasten oder noch etwas anderes?
<bekks> Erstmal NFS neustarten auf dem Client.
<hellojones> aso, ich hab jetzt immer den ganzen client neu gestartet
<bekks> MAcht ja nichts.
<hellojones> hier vom client: http://pastebin.ca/2036928
<dreamon> Wenn ich sudo apt-get upgrade mache, werden Pakete zurückgehalten. linux-generic und linux-header-generic . Ist eine Neuinstallation. 
<hellojones> ??
<dreamon> Frage. Was kann ich tun, das er das doch durchzieht.?
<hellojones> dist-upgrade
<josias> hi, ich hab ein Problem mit Speicherplatz. eine Partition (19 GB) ist unter /home eingehängt, die Gesamtheit aller Ordner in \home beträgt 8,86 GB trotzdem sind auf der Partition 17,73 GB belegt 
<jokrebel> Wie legt man bei Konversation Lesezeichen an, die dann auch funktionieren?
<dreamon> hellojones, Ah. Merci. 
<Fuchs> jokrebel: versteckte Ordner nicht mitgezaehlt? 
<Fuchs> arg
<afflux> josias, wie ermittelst du die gesamtheit genau?
<Fuchs> josias: versteckte Ordner nicht mitgezaehlt? 
<Fuchs> jokrebel: CTRL+B? 
<josias> afflux: du -cks `find . -maxdepth 1 -type d `|sort -g
<josias> hab ich irgend wo mal gefunden... funktionier auch gut sonst
<josias> aber auch andere tools sagen änliches 
<Fuchs> welcher Dateisystemtyp? 
<Fuchs> bei ext ist immer noch ein wenig reserviert, aber eigentlich nicht so viel 
<josias> ext 3 glaub ich
<Fuchs> und du -sh /home  sagt was? 
<Fuchs> ggf. als root ausfuehren, weil ja mehrere Nutzer
<josias> Fuchs: 8,5G	/home
<Fuchs> und wer sagt dann, dass 17 GB belegt sein sollen? 
<jokrebel> > Fuchs: ja - theoretisch macht das auch das selbe wie "Lesezeichen hinzufügen". Allerdings wird beim Versuch dieses Lesezeichen zu verwenden dann ein Tab "irc" geöffnet der einen nicht in den vorher gesicherten Kanal bringt. Dort erscheinen nur Fehlermeldungen: > 18:51] [Information] Es wird nach Server irc (Port 0) gesucht ... > [18:51] [Fehler] Verbindung zu Server irc (Port 0) abgebrochen: Rechner nicht gefunden. > [18:51] [Information] 
<jokrebel> Versuche in 10 Sekunden erneut eine Verbindung zu irc (Port 0) aufzubauen.
<P4G0> moin moin
<P4G0> hat jemand von euch schonmal AUFS unter ubuntu 10.10 installiert?
<josias> zb gparted, nautilus
<afflux> df -h?
<josias> afflux: wichtige zeile: /dev/sda6              19G   16G  1,6G  92% /home
<afflux> wie unschoen
<afflux> sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<dauerflucher> josias: hast du evtl. daten in lost+found liegen?
<jokrebel> Im Lesezeicheneditor erscheint bei Name: #test (Ubuntu IRC) und bei Adresse: irc:/#test
<josias> dauerflucher: das müsste doch dann auch auftauchen mit du
<josias> afflux: /dev/sda6: LABEL="home" UUID="8e503a60-df1e-453b-be79-a412fd6375a0" TYPE="ext3" 
<dauerflucher> josias: nope, nicht zwangsläufig
<dauerflucher> lost+found benötigt root-rechte für den zugriff
<afflux> naja wenn du kein root hatte ist klar dass es unvollstaendig ist
<Fuchs> josias: interessant, da fehlt das Netzwerk
<Fuchs> aaaarg
<Fuchs> jokrebel: interessant, da fehlt das Netzwerk
<Fuchs> jokrebel: melde das ggf. mal auf bugs.kde.org oder in #konversation
<afflux> josias: nicht dass ich ne idee haette worans liegt, aber vlt. ist "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda6" aufschlussreich
<jokrebel> Fuchs: kann das dran liegen dass das nicht unter KDE sondern Gnome läuft?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: eigentlich nicht, nein
<jokrebel> Fuchs: THX. Dann werd ich mal mein Englisch rauskramen und nach  #konversation gehn.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: Sho ist der Hauptentwickler, da hast Du gerade Glueck
<Fuchs> und notfalls kann der Deutsch, auch wenn es da nicht gerne gelesen wird
<Fuchs> und erwaehn da meinen Namen nicht, ich sollte seit langem was machen fuer die, aber irgendwie fehlt mir immer die Zeit :( 
<josias> afflux: http://nopaste.info/5d5fbc7701.html
<afflux> josias, wie gesagt, hab im prinzip keine gute idee worans liegen kann. ich wuerde einfach erstmal testweise ein fsck drueber laufen lassen
<afflux> kann dir aber jetzt erstmal nicht mehr helfen, muss naemlich weg, sorry
<dadrc> das mit lost+found schon überprüft?
<josias> dadrc: ist nichts drin
<josias> hm ich werd mal ein fsck machen... 
<bekks> fsck -f
<jokrebel> Fuchs: :-)
<jokrebel> Danke
<P4G0> hmm wie muss ich einen mountpoint einrichten, damit dieser per samba beschreibbar ist?
<ice-t> kurze frage: ich installier ubuntu 10.10 in ner virtualbox. und beim auswählen des keyboard-layouts komm ich net weiter. is sowas bekannt?
<bekks> "komm ich net weiter" ist eine unzureichende Meldung.
<ice-t> ich kann "germany" auswählen, aber die layouts (rechtes auswahlfeld) ändert sich nicht
<ice-t> da sind die ukrainischen layouts
<ice-t> und der forward-button ist disabled
<ice-t> selbst "figure out keyboard layout" selektiert dort nix
<P4G0> ice-t: hmm komisch... eben erst selbst ein ubuntu 10.10 unter virtualbox installiert
<dadrc> ice-t: hatte ich neulich auch, bei mir hat es geklappt, beim default-layout zu bleiben und das einfach nach der installation zu ändern
<P4G0> auf welchem system läuft dein virtualbox?
<ice-t> win7
<P4G0> hmm bei mir ebenfalls
<ice-t> englisch
<P4G0> komisch... :)
<ice-t> ubuntu hab ich auch englisch eingestellt vorhin
<P4G0> hmm ich denke nicht, dass das daran liegen sollte..
<ice-t> ich hab noch angekreuzt, dass er den mpeg3-codec runterladen soll und währen des installierns updaten
<ice-t> *während
<ice-t> ich glaub ich probiers nochmal ohne was zu ändern und stell das layout nachher um....
<ice-t> und mach n händisches upgrade
<josias> bekks: fsck brinkt keine verbesserung, findet zwar ein paar nodes die jetzt in lost+found rum ligen, aber nichts so großes
<fightling> hat hier jemand einen multifunktionsnetzwerkdrucker mit ubuntu am laufen
<bekks> josias: Und was genau ist das konkrete Problem?
<bekks> fightling: Bestimmt.
<bekks> ,meta? fightling 
<shetlandpony> fightling: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<josias> bekks: eine Partition (19 GB) ist unter /home eingehängt, die Gesamtheit aller Ordner in \home beträgt 8,86 GB trotzdem sind auf der Partition 17,73 GB belegt 
<P4G0> josias: auch alle versteckten ordner mit berücksichtigt?
<bekks> josias: Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a, df -h, df -i und mount.
<fightling> jamjam... metafrage? hm... ok. Also ich suche einen Multifunktionsdrucker mit wlan/lan, den ich ohne probleme mit ubuntu (und ohne Turboprint) betreiben kann. Hat jemand Vorschläge?
<P4G0> hmm was muss ich denn nun machen, damit ein mountpoint von samba beschreiben werden kann? die freigabe an sich steht, nur brauche ich root-rechte sagt mein windows-client
<bekks> ,hcl? fightling 
<shetlandpony> fightling: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<fightling> shetlandpony: ja kenn ich. ich frage aber nach Erfahrungen!
<bekks> P4G0: DAS sagt dein Widnows Client garantiert NICHT. Was genau sagt der?
<fightling> meta-antwort?
<P4G0> mom
<Fuchs> ,bot? fightling 
<shetlandpony> fightling: ich bin ein bot ;p
<P4G0> Sie müssen die erforderlichen Berechtigungen von "Unix User\root" erhalten [...]
<P4G0> lesen geht
<P4G0> nur nicht schreiben
<bekks> P4G0: Mach mal einen Screenshot von der Meldung.
<P4G0> muss ich wohl noch umask inner fstab setzen?
<ice-t> so, wenn ich einfach immer nur weiter drück, gehts. trotzdem danke =)
<bekks> Dein Windows client weiß nichts vone einem Root user. Das glaub ich immer noch nicht.
<P4G0> jaja momeeeent :)
<P4G0> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3176/freigabe.png
<P4G0> für die freigabe habe ich einen anderen user angegeben
<bekks> P4G0: Welchen?
<P4G0> aber der mountpoint  gehört dem root
<josias> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399568/
<P4G0> in meinem fall "patrick"
<bekks> P4G0: Ok, dann nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von ls -l um zu sehen, welche Rechte auf dem Mountpoint sind, und die config von samba.
<bekks> P4G0: Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<P4G0> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 2011-01-02 19:36 unified
<P4G0> [unified]
<P4G0>         path = /mnt/unified
<P4G0>         writeable = yes
<P4G0> ;       browseable = yes
<P4G0>         valid users = patrick
<bekks> ,nopaste? P4G0 
<shetlandpony> P4G0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<P4G0> ja sorry
<P4G0> is mir auch grad aufgefallen :)
<P4G0> http://nopaste.info/57e63a8e2a.html
<bekks> josias: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von du -h --max-depth=2 /home/
<P4G0> ich glaub ich weiß schon worans liegt... mal umask inner fstab setzen
<P4G0> hmm verflixte sache
<P4G0> die freigabe liegt auf einem per AUFS-"dateisystem" bereitgestellten ordner
<bekks> P4G0: Was ist mit ls -l ? Und nopaste auch die Ausgabe von "mount".
<bekks> LOL. AUFS.
<P4G0> nagut ich fasse nomma alles zusammen inkl. fstab ;)
<P4G0> ja sry, so heisst das ;)
<P4G0> oder hast du was gegen AUFS? ;)
<bekks> Ich weiß sehr gut was AUFS ist.
<dreamon> Kriege bei neu installiertem 10.10 folgende Fehlermeldung beim Starten. Fährt aber trotzdem hoch. -> modprobe: FATAL: could not load/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<P4G0> und was hast du gegen AUFS? ;)
<dreamon> Ich hab kein pae installiert.
<josias> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399569/
<bekks> dreamon: Warum bootest Du dann einen PAE Kernel?
<dreamon> Ups.. zeigt aber im uname -a 2.6.35-24-generic-pae an. 
<dreamon> könnte es ein, das er den automatisch gewählt hat?
<bekks> Der wird nur durch den User installiert.
<P4G0> http://nopaste.info/d9c44017fa.html
<P4G0> habe nur die nötigen stellen kopiert
<bekks> Ich möchte die komplette Ausgabe sehen, nicht das, was du meinst, was wichtig sei.
<P4G0> das könnte dir nur bei der smb.conf hilfreich sein
<P4G0> oder möchtest du wissen, wo mein proc-fs gemountet ist? ^^
<bekks> 12Wir machen das ganz einfach: entweder bekomme ich die Angaben die ich haben möchte, oder ich bin raus aus dem Ticket :)
<bekks> s/12//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Wir machen das ganz einfach: entweder bekomme ich die Angaben die ich haben möchte, oder ich bin raus aus dem Ticket :)
<P4G0> hehe
<Mic92> Das Programm: gsettings-data-convert kann man doch wieder aus dem Autostart entfernen, wenn alles auf dconf umgestellt ist, oder?
<Mic92> Das wäre dann der 3. Computer den ich über Weihnachten auf Ubuntu umgestellt habe.
<Mic92> Langsam habe ich Übung.
<P4G0> http://nopaste.info/4808f30a28.html teil 1 (gleich folgt die samba.conf)
<P4G0> smb.conf: http://nopaste.info/0daa61cc51.html
<P4G0> bei dem ganzen geht es mir um den mountpoint /mnt/unified
<P4G0> ups, da hab ich das irc fenster geschlossen :/
<P4G0> schon lösungsvorschläge gepostet? :)
<gschwepp> P4G0: nein. der channel wird auch mitgeloggt kann man nachschlagen :D 
<dreamon> bekks, Hab nun pae deinstalliert.. die fehlermeldung kommt immer noch.. wo könnte denn der eintrag zu finden sein. mit modprobe die ich oben schrieb.?
<dreamon> Meldung kommt beim Booten, bevor die Gui kommt -> modprobe: FATAL: could not load/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Mic92> Nach einiger Überlegung lasse ich den gsettings-data-convert deamon lieber drin.
<P4G0> es geht... chmod 777 auf den ordner
<dreamon> /etc/modules steht nichts drin.. wo wird das denn geladen? ich möchte das rauslöschen
<P4G0> mein AUFS läuft nun... aber noch nicht ganz so wie es soll
<P4G0> verstehe ich AUFS falsch, oder sollen dabei nicht mehrere partitionen / ordner miteinander kombiniert werden, sodass sich die gesamtgröße des AUFS aus der summe aller partitionen ergeben müsste?
<bekks> du verstehst es falsch.
<bekks> Was genau hast du denn vor?
<P4G0> ich habe mehrere hdds, auf denen tv aufnahmen liegen
<P4G0> diese möchte ich alle über eine freigabe erreichen können
<P4G0> will dabei aber nicht mit unterordnern arbeiten
<P4G0> d.h. alle Videos sollen in EINEM ordner verfügbar sein
<bekks> Sind die Unterordner denn überall verschieden?
<P4G0> nein
<P4G0> atm teste ich nur mit ner vm
<P4G0> komplett leere partitionen
<P4G0> 3x 1GB
<bekks> Wenn sie nicht verschieden sind, wie soll das funktionieren?
<P4G0> ich dachte, wenn ich AUFS nutze, sollten das dann 3GB ergeben?
<P4G0> http://aufs.sourceforge.net/aufs.html#Policies%20to%20Select%20One%20among%20Multiple%20Writable%20Branches
<shetlandpony> P4G0's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wg3vn4 | aufs
<P4G0> unter policies for creating
<P4G0> create=rr
<P4G0> ich verstehe das so, dass AUFS bei neuen ordnern und dateien die dateien auf die eingebundenen partitionen verteilt
<P4G0> demnach müsste ich dann doch auch 3x1GB zur verfügung haben
<P4G0> aber df -h ergibt das: http://nopaste.info/19257b3441.html
<P4G0> bekks: ist das denn so korrekt?
<P4G0> also dass die eingebundenen partitionen nicht "zusammenaddiert" werden?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Die einzelnen "Ebenen" werden "übereinander" gelegt.
<P4G0> jupp
<P4G0> und bei schreibzugriffen, werden die daten über die festplatten verteilt laut dokumentation
<bekks> Genau, also können da keine 3G herauskommen, sondern nur 3x1G
<P4G0> hmm..
<P4G0> also müsste ich dann auf die einzelnen partitionen direkt schreiben, damit ich die 3GB ausnutzen kann?
<bekks> Machst Du ja, mit AUFS rr.
<bekks> Aber das ist in deinem Fall wohl nicht, was du haben willst.
<bekks> Denn ohne die drei "Member" zusammen kannst Du nicht viel anfangen.
<P4G0> hmm..
<P4G0> oder ist das eine sache von samba, dass das darüber nicht korrekt funktioniert?
<P4G0> also wenn ich nun direkt auf dem fs arbeite
<P4G0> kann ich dann in den aufs-ordner gehen und dort 5 x 500MB dateien anlegen?
<bekks> samba präsentiert das nur im Netz und hat mit dem FS darunter nichts zu tun.
<P4G0> hmm aber wann verteilt er denn die daten über die darunter liegenden partitionen?
<bekks> Round robin.
<P4G0> ja klar
<P4G0> aber er macht es nicht
<bekks> Was genau macht wer nicht?
<P4G0> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, habe ich da 2 partitionen a 1GB im moment über aufs zusammengeführt
<bekks> lege testweise 6 Dateien an, und schau in die einzelnen Teile. Dann sollten in jedem 2 da sein.
<P4G0> dann gehe ich in das aufs-verzeichnis
<P4G0> dort habe ich nun 3x 500MB dateien anlegen wollen
<P4G0> nach der 2. bricht er aber ab, da der platz voll ist
<bekks> ja, pech :)
<bekks> mach halt mehr platz :P
<P4G0> ist das nun so gewollt, oder hab ich was falsch konfioguriert?
<dreamon> Wie kommt man in den Recovery modus ohne bootmanager? was muß man drücken, beim starten?
<bekks> dreamon: esc oder shift
<P4G0> bekks: er hat nichtmal die ersten beiden dateien verteilt
<jokrebel> dreamon: esc
<P4G0> liegen beide auf der ersten partition
<bekks> P4G0: Sondern?
<P4G0> http://nopaste.info/91c9b0836b.html
<P4G0> so sieht mein fstab-eintrag aus
<P4G0> sdb1 und sdc1 haben je 1GB 
<dreamon> jokrebel, bekks -> Shift wars in dem Fall. Danke
<P4G0> und sind komplett leer, wie gesagt, ich teste in eienr vm
<P4G0> *einer
<P4G0> http://nopaste.info/ee6f04697f.html
<P4G0> so ich hab das mal nachvollziehbar mitgeloggt
<dreamon> Nunja. Scheint ein echter Bug zu sein -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/694970
<P4G0> bekks: ne idee?
<kultviech> gibts ein tool, mit dem man dateien (openoffice, pdf, svg usw.) nach verwendeten schriftarten zu durchsuchen?
<josias> bekks: falls du dich erinnerst: ich hatte vorhin  ein problem mit dem speicherplatz hat sich nach einem neustart gelöst... aber ich merke mir: mache nie ein fsck auf die home partition, wenn sie eingehängt ist. ^^ musste erst mal ein live system auskramen... bevor sie wieder lief ^^
<bekks> LOOOL
<bekks> Mal spontan die Warnung von fsck ignoriert.
<bekks> Epic.
<josias> jup
<josias> ^^
<Frickelpit> omg
<bekks> 3self shuld.
<josias> wie gut, dass ich schon etwas weiß, wie man sowas dann doch wieder hinbekommt ^^
<kentsfield> Howdy!
<ppq> hi, kentsfield
<kentsfield> Oh man
<kentsfield> :( ich hab mist gebaut
<kentsfield> Hab mein Passwort vergessen
<kentsfield> Er fragt ununterbrochen nach dem Master Passwort
<jokrebel> kentsfield: erts mal Don't Panik! 
<kentsfield> Okay
<kentsfield> das problem ist... ohne das Master PW kann ich mich nicht im WLan einloggen :( 
<apollo13> und nachdem du dich beruhigt hast: Panik!
<jokrebel> kentsfield: wann? wo? wie?
<gschwepp> kentsfield: welches passwort? 
<apollo13> ich nehme an vom keyrind
<apollo13> keyring*
<jokrebel> apollo13: …erst _nach_ dem Backup ;-)
<kentsfield> genau
<apollo13> tja den keyring bekommst ohne passwort sicher nimmer auf
<jokrebel> kentsfield: sofern Du kein anderes Vergeben hast sollte dass das Passwort des Users sein. IMHO
<kentsfield> ich hab aber für allesein pw genommen
<apollo13> jokrebel: er hat es geändert. denn per default wird der auch automatisch entsperrt. IMHO
<jokrebel> kentsfield: vielleicht nur CAPS NUM oder SHIFT versehentlich aktiv/inaktiv?
<jokrebel> apollo13: nicht, wenn Du autologin aktivierst.
<kentsfield> nee is alles aus :(
<apollo13> jokrebel: ah stimmt
<kentsfield> aber ich glaub num lockwar an (netbook)
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich dort -> meinen Komentar abgeben kann? ich hab noch nie bei bugs.launchpad.net was kund gegeben.. 
<dreamon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/694970
<apollo13> einloggen und mitreden ;)
<dreamon> apollo13, ja, aber wo click cih an, das ich mitschwatzen kann.. eingeloggt bin ich.
<ppq> dreamon: unten, bei "add comment" ;)
<apollo13> dreamon: nach iunten scrollen^^
<jokrebel> kentsfield: soll heißen es geht jetzt?
<kentsfield> ich willmehr über linux genauer gesagt über die nutzung von ubuntu lernen
<kentsfield> weiß ich nicht
<bekks> ,einsteiger? kentsfield 
<shetlandpony> kentsfield, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kentsfield> brb reboot
<dreamon> Achja. Ich muß mir ein anderes Hobby zulegen. bin langsam zu Doof.
<bekks> Du immer mit deinen Reboots.
<kentsfield> :D
<kentsfield> bis gloych
<jokrebel> gn8
<bekks> dreamon: musst Du nicht. Und übrigends danke und ebenfalls für das qry neulich :)
<dreamon> bekks, gern.
<pat111> hi!
<pat111> irgendjemand da?
<Kentsfield> :O
<pat111> der mir erklaeren kann wie der linux kernel die geraetebezeichnungen im /dev verzeichnis vergibt?
<Kentsfield> tatsache
<Kentsfield> numlock!
<apollo13> Kentsfield: dafür hast du jetzt neugestartet?
<Kentsfield> warum ist beim booten autom.numlockan?
<Kentsfield> war in windoof appollo13
<apollo13> das ist bei pcs normal (bios einstellen), am netbook ist es wohl etwas komishc
<pat111> du brauchst es nich?
<Kentsfield> -p
<pat111> ich schon!
<pat111> ich faends schoen wenn bei mir numlock nach dem booten an waer
<Kentsfield> am PC habe ich numlock IMMER an,  aber am Netbook ohne Numpad is das... DOof.
<bekks> Was hat das mit /dev zu tun?
<pat111> das is ein anderes thema
<Kentsfield> Wie gesagt bei Windows gehts ja, nur bei Ubuntu ist numlock an beim Booten :( War aber vorhin nich so
<bekks> Dann schalt es ab.
<pat111> ej bekks...
<pat111> nicht trollen
<Kentsfield> wie :(
<bekks> pat111: Machn Kopp zu.
<bekks> Kentsfield: google: "disable numlock boot ubuntu"
<pat111> sagts ma doch einfach wie die geraete namen unter linux vergeben werden
<bekks> pat111: Definiere "wie".
<Kentsfield> *nick
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo, möchte innerhalb eines Skriptes den Rechnernamen auswerten. Kann mir jemand dazu einen Tip geben?
<pat111> warte ich geb dir ein beispiel...
<bekks> Gezeitenwurm: "hostname".
<dadrc> Gezeitenwurm: cat /etc/hostname
<pat111> ich hab jetzt ein usb-dev und das will nich mounten
<pat111> und ich krieg über lsusb zwar bus und id und sonst alles heraus
<bekks> AbeR?
<pat111> aber ich hab keinen schimmer welchen namen das geraet im dev verzeichnis hat, damit ..
<bekks> Damit was?
<bekks> Ganze Sätze sind was tolles.
<Gezeitenwurm> dadrc: funktioniert dann sowas:  if cat /etc/hostname = meinname then...
<ppq> pat111: guck mal in 'sudo fdisk -l' und 'dmesg | tail' 
<pat111> ich es per >mount -t "fstype" /dev/"devname" /mnt/"mountpoint" mounten kann
<pat111> aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrghh
<bekks> pat111: Warum genau willst du es manuell mounten?
<pat111> dmesg is mir auch nicht eingefallen...
<pat111> dankee
<bekks> Gezeitenwurm: Nein. Weil das keine gültige Syntax ist.
<dadrc> Gezeitenwurm: Du kannst den Output davon als String benutzen, ja... aber wie bekks schon sagte, das da ist höchstens Pseudocode
<Kentsfield> habe gehört numlockx soll ganz toll sein
<Kentsfield> Habs grad installiert via Terminal
<sash_> pat111: und informationen zu den geraetedateien bietet zum beispiel der deutsch wikipedia-artikel zu "geraetedatei"
<Kentsfield> Aber... Mit der komischen Netbook Oberfläche finde ich es nicht
<Gezeitenwurm> bekks: Fange gerade erst an mich mit Shell Scripts zu beschäftigen.
<Gezeitenwurm> bekks + dadrc: wie mach ich es denn richtig?
<bekks> Gezeitenwurm: man bash lesen zB
<bekks> und man test auch
<dadrc> Gezeitenwurm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger ist auch sehr hilfreich
<Gezeitenwurm> bekks: Ok hab's verstanden ;-)
<Gezeitenwurm> dadrc: Danke, schau ich mir an.
<Kentsfield> WTFẞẞ
<Kentsfield> ??
<Kentsfield> numlock geht von alleine an
<Kentsfield> es kann doch n58cht se5n dass n4036C2 E3BER ANGEHT
<bekks> ...
<Kentsfield> ...
<Kentsfield> stille
<bekks> google...
<Kentsfield> keiner ne idee?
<Kentsfield> google findet nix für ubuntu
<sash_> doch. im bios deaktivieren
<sash_> geht bei mir auch.
<Kentsfield> hm :(
<bekks> Ja, selbst suchen...
<sash_> und bitte nicht wie wild fragezeichen, zahlen und capslock schreiben. wie sind hier nicht im quakenet.
<Kentsfield> war ja nicht wirklich absichtlich.
<machine_> Ich möchte dem startscreen von Ubuntu das flackern abgewöhnen . Wie gehe ich vor (Ubuntu Schriftzug blitzt öfter auf ) Hardware ist eine Geforce 7600 GT AGP .
<pat111> flackern ist sch... hab ich auch...
<pat111> habts mi gern
<pat111> ciao
<machine_> geht meine Frage unter ?
<russell1> machine_: ,plymouth?
<russell1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth
<sash_> shetlandpony: was ist plymouth?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber plymouth
<machine_> plymouth ? 
<Kentsfield> Is Google Android nicht auch auf Unix basierend?
<dadrc> Plymouth ist das Paket, was eben diesen Startscreen darstellt
<machine_> weiß ich leider nicht.
<Robert_Zenz> Kentsfield, nein, Android basiert auf Linux.
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Kentsfield> Aha.
<dadrc> machine_: Würd dir ja den uu-Artikel dazu verlinken, aber die wiki ist down... egal, den kannst du dir jedenfalls mal angucken
<dadrc> ha, da isse wieder
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth
<machine_> dadrc danke schau ich mir mal an.
<drakooner> heja, kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit thunderbird mit gtg zu synchronisieren?
<russell1> drakooner: über RTM?
<drakooner> hm… lokal wäre mir lieber – sonst muss ich wieder stundenlang Privacy und Datenschutz- und Nutzungsrechte lesen ;) Aber ist ne Idee…
<minus> kann mir wer sagen ob die technisat skystar 2 rev 2.8 auf ubuntu out of the box laufen sollte? hier geht nämlich iwas beim initialisieren falsch wie' scheint: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2722963/
<bekks> der wichtige teil fehlt im paste.
<machine_> machine quit's
<dadrc> Das Apostroph tat weh.
<ring2> hat jemand eine idee, warum mein netzwerkdrucker von der hp-toolbox nicht gefunden wird? ist im gleichen subnetz, anpingbar und über cups kann ich ihn auch einrichten. ich würde allerdings gerne die überwachung des tinenfüllstands über die hp-toolbox nutzen
<bekks> vergiss das einfach.
<bekks> du wärst der erste, bei dem das sauber funktioniert.
<ring2> bekks, ist hplip so schrecklich an der stelle?
<bekks> ja.
<ring2> bekks, ok, mal angenommen, ich würde auf die hp-toolbox verzichten. welches cups backend nutze ich denn besten, damit mit neben drucken auch scannen und faxen klappt? über socket hat sane den scanner bisher noch nicht finden können
<Fuchs> bekks: Randinformation: die hp-toolbox tut bei mir zu Hause prima mit dem Netzwerkdrucker. 
<bekks> Fuchs: Auch was den Tintenfüllstand angeht?
<bekks> Der Rest funktioniert ja einwandfrei :)
<Fuchs> Irrtum, er wird gar nicht erkannt, so wie ich lese. Und ja, der Tintenfuellstand geht. 
<ring2> bekks, also, bisher läuft drucken hier, kein scannen oder faxen
<ring2> über cups ohne hp-toolbox
<ring2> hp-toolbox erkennt / findet ihn gar nicht erst
<ring2> Fuchs, weißt du zufällig, ob generell die uri für die hp-drucker hp:/net/name?ip=1.2.3.4 stimmt?
<Cyberthunder> hiho, mein pulseaudio kickt immer meinen usb headset treiber http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399573/ für genauere infos. Ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt, pls help :)
<Cyberthunder> ich weiß es is schon spät, aber vielleicht habe ich ja noch glück :)
<bekks> 13Wie kommst Du aif die Idee, dass da pulseaudio irgendwas "kickt"?
<Cyberthunder> weil da immer pulseaudio  alsa-util.c steht
<Cyberthunder> ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, wie gesagt ka warum das passiert.
<bekks> Wo?
<bekks> Ich sehe das nirgends.
<Cyberthunder> alsa-util.c: Could not recover from POLLERR|POLLNVAL|POLLHUP and XRUN: Datenübergabe unterbrochen
<Cyberthunder> zb.
<bekks> Das steht EIN EINZIGES MAL da...
<bekks> Wie kommst du auf "immer"?
<Cyberthunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399574/
<Cyberthunder> nene das passiert so 50 mal am tag
<bekks> Ja, EINMAL in dem paste jeweils...
<bekks> Und das ist kein Wunder, denn Pulseaudio läuft als User.
<Cyberthunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399575/ ist der ganze log seitdem mein pc läuft
<bekks> siehe oben.
<bekks> Ich würde mal nach der Ursache suchen.
<Cyberthunder> wie kann ich das umstellen das es nicht als user läuft?
<bekks> Das willst du nicht.
<Cyberthunder> ok anders gefragt, was läuft bei mir falsch? wie gesagt das headset funktioniert schon 1 1/2 jahren und seit 2 wochen hab ich das problem
<Cyberthunder> 1 1/2 jahren unter ubuntu, insgesamt schon 4 jahre zirka 
<bekks> Und vor 2 Wochen hast was genau alles geändert, upgedated oder installiert?
<Cyberthunder> ne nur die normalen system updates über die aktualisierungsverwaltung
<bekks> Und das waren bei Dir welche?
<Cyberthunder> sry habe auf die nicht geachtet
<bekks> Das erleichtert die Fehlersuche gerade nicht wirklich.
<hudo> Hallo, wie kann ich mpeg Video in VCD umwandeln  ?
<bekks> hudo: gar nicht.
<bekks> denn VCD ist kein Dateiformat.
<Cyberthunder> ich benutz momentan den 2.6.35-24-generic kernel und habe auch schon den vorgänger 2.6.35-23-generic getestet, machte aber keinen unterschied. ich weiß auch nicht ob es vor kurzem ein pulseaudio update gab
<hudo> bekks, bitte etwas naeher erlaeutern
<bekks> hudo: wieso? war klar genug.
<hudo> hm, mir nicht
<bekks> VCD ist ein CD Format, kein wasauchimmer Format.
<bekks> Auf einer VCD ist mpeg2 drauf, idR.
<bekks> DAS wiederum kannst du mit ffmpeg von mpeg zu mpeg2 umwandeln.
<hudo> und gebraeuchliche video-player spielen auch mpeg ab ?
<bekks> Wieso sollten sie nicht?
<bekks> Teste es einfach aus.
<hudo> was empfiehlt sich da , am besten mit Oberflaeche..
<bekks> mplayer.
<hudo> vlc kann das nicht ?
<hudo> avidemux ?
<bekks> Welcher Teil von "Teste es einfach aus" war unklar? :)
<bekks> avidemux ist kein player.
<hudo> also nochmal bischen klarer, von videokamera (auf Kassette) wurde mit Ulead Movie irgendwas faelschlicherweise in mpeg umgewandelt/gespeichert, was auch immer
<bekks> Ja, und?
<hudo> und mpeg ist zu gross fuer eine cd
<bekks> Und?
<hudo> bei dem Ulead konnte man auch vcd einstellen, da wurde die Datei nur 650 MB gross
<hudo> passt hervorragend auf ne CD
<bekks> Was ist Ulead?
<ring1> bekks, hab hplip überlistet bzw. den fehler gefunden
<bekks> ring1: schön :)
<serenity> Hersteller von mittelmäßiger Software im Consumerbereich
<hudo> und wie komm ich nun von den mpeg auf irgendwas, das auch auf eine cd passt und von (physikalischen) video-player abgespielt wird ?
<bekks> serenity: ahja.
<bekks> hudo: Das sagte ich bereits.
<bekks> 0103 001811 < bekks> DAS wiederum kannst du mit ffmpeg von mpeg zu mpeg2 umwandeln.
<hudo> Ulead ist glaub irgendne firma
<hudo> und mplayer ist "frontend" fuer ffmpeg ?
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> mplayer ist ein "player".
<bekks> ffmpeg ist "ich konvertiere was von A nach B".
<ring1> bekks, es handelt sich hierbei um einen fehler in hplip 3.10.9, also der aktuellsten version, nicht der aus den paketquellen, mit der es auch nicht lief. der fehler liegt darin, dass der maintainer vergessen hat, mein modell in /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat einzutragen. hab den eintrag vom wlan modell kopiert, leicht angepasst. jetzt klappts auch mit dem nachbarn ;) hoffentlich ist das in der nächsten version by-default geändert
<bekks> ring1: :)
<ring1> sowas ist doch schwach oder?
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-26
<jara> hi wie installier ich ubuntu 11.10 auf ne sd karte?
<k1l> jara: die sdkarte als ziel auswählen
<Guest52202> unetbootin und startmedienersteller zeigen die nicht als ziel an
<Guest52202> ist mit fat16 formatiert
<k1l> Guest52202: starte die installation von einer cd oder stick und gib die sdkarte als ziel an
<Guest52202> hab grad kein stick deswegen die karte...
<k1l> kann man überhaupt von sdkarte booten?
<Guest52202> jo es geht
<SunTsu> k1l: Sicher, viele aktuelle Serverboards haben sogar eine SD-Karte als Fallback
<SunTsu> Habe ich das erste Mal bei HP gesehen, und ich fand die Idee gut. Die HP-Kisten zwar nicht, die Idee aber schon ;)
<k1l> jo, das habe ich auch gefunden. problem für die livesystem ersteller ist wohl eher, dass sich die karte nicht als wechselmedium sondern als sdkarte meldet
<SunTsu> Guest52202: womit genau willst Du denn das ubuntu auf die sd installieren?
<Guest52202> egal wie, unetbootin und startmedienersteller gehen nicht
<SunTsu> Guest52202: Die Frage war eher: was ist Deine Ausgangsbasis?
<SunTsu> hast Du eine aktuelle Ubuntu-Installation und willst das auf die sd installieren, für eine andere Kiste oder was machst Du?
<Guest52202> ja genau
<Guest52202> ist spontan für meine schwägerin weil die auf vista grad kein itunes installieren kann und damit hätte sie nen guten fallback womit auch der ipod laufen würde den sie zu weihnachten bekommen hat
<k1l> also ich finde eher leute die probleme beim booten haben und nicht beim installieren
<y0rul3> guten abend
<y0rul3> mein wlan bei 10.04 deaktiviert sich immer, ich nehme an eine energiesparfunktion
<y0rul3> meine frage: wo kann ich das einsehen und einstellen
<k1l> y0rul3: welche karte genau?
<Guest52202> oh jeztt gehts
<Guest52202> thx anyway
<y0rul3> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<y0rul3> k1l hilft das was?
<jara> jo noch mal ne frage
<Guest11554> hab grad googleearth installiert
<Guest11554> ach sorry ich google erstmal
<k1l> y0rul3: scheint der bug hier zu sein und das n zu deaktivieren war anfang 2010 der hinweis. schau da mal rein, ob es da was neues gitb: 
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575492
<SunTsu> Guest11554: Ich hab auch eine. Warum bleibst Du nicht bei Deinem les- und merkbaren Nick? ;)
<k1l> ,wiki? Guest11554 jara
<Der_Geraet> Guest11554 jara, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<Guest11554> Der_Geraet: funzt net
<Guest11554> googleearth von medibuntu geht nicht
<k1l> SunTsu: nickprotection
<Guest11554> habs also von google geladen und da wird das font falsch dargestellt
<SunTsu> *seufz* NickServ, wofuer gibt es NickServ
<k1l> Guest11554: geht nicht ist keine fehlermeldung. schau doch mal die anleitung im wiki an
<k1l> SunTsu: ist nicht sein nick. da wird nickserv ncihts helfen
<Guest11554> jo das paket von medibuntu ist nur ein paar kb groß und starten kann man nichts
<SunTsu> k1l: Ich weiss, aber dann denkt man sich halt einen neuen aus ;)
<y0rul3> <<<war wieder mal off - hab ich was verpasst ? =)
<k1l> <k1l> y0rul3: scheint der bug hier zu sein und das n zu deaktivieren war anfang 2010 der hinweis. schau da mal rein, ob es da was neues gitb: <k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575492
<k1l> Guest11554: dann lies mal den ganzen artikel im uu.de wiki. da wird auch auf die schriftart eingegangen
<y0rul3> k1l: der beschrieben bugfix scheint zu funktionieren, bis jetzt tritt der fehler nicht mehr auf 
<y0rul3> vielen dank!
<k1l> jo hoffe das hilft
<y0rul3> ...man soll den tag nicht... -.-
<y0rul3> ich brauch hier aber N.... disablen würde sonst ja reichen
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> Wofür steht 'desc' in /etc/mc/mc.ext?
<LupusE> 'absteigend' (tippe ich mal)
<bullgard4> Erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich.
<spY|da> regex (desc is an extended regular expression)
<LupusE> http://trac.freya-webtechniek.nl/trac/Linux_VT8500/browser/Gentoo%20EasyPC/etc/mc/mc.ext?rev=2 ... die ist kommentiert.
 * jokrebel hat hier gar kein /etc/mc
<Der_Geraet> LupusE's url: http://tinyurl.com/bu97lga |        mc.ext in Gentoo EasyPC/etc/mc      – Gentoo Linux on VT8500     
<bullgard4> spY|da: Was bewirkt der reguläre Ausdruck »desc«?
<spY|da> bullgard4, ich verstehe es so, desc steht fuer eine beschreibung, und shell, regex, directory, include und default kriege es auf irgendeine weise uebergeben 
<spY|da> ich habs aber nicht so mit syntax und coden 
<bullgard4> spY|da: Genau! Das wird es sein. 'desc' steht für 'description' (und ist in vielen Fällen ein Platzhalter). --  Danke!
<LupusE> ich denke desc ist in diesem fall fuer 'description' eingesetzt, was als regex match waere. und das sollte nur in dne kommentaren stehen, da das wort desc(ription) (aka beschreibung) ein platzhalter ist.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ja! --  Danke!
<LupusE> schon eine krasse config-datei, in der man die kommentierung kommentieren muss.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Genau das dachte ich auch bei mir.
<bibear> hi hab n kleines Problemchen...um es kurz zu sagen: ich hör nix mehr. hab ubuntu 11.10 mit unity auf meim lenovo, und momentan kommt kein ton mehr raus. ich kann zb auch nicht stummschalten oder das deaktivieren, das dazugehörende zeichen ist einfach nur grau
<LupusE> neu starten. mindestens PA, vielleicht auch das komplette book ausschalten und wiede reinschalten (nicht reboot)
<LupusE> hast du evtl das backend umgestellt? dann nimm gerne auch eines, welches funktioniert.
<bibear> LupusE: backend? was meinst du damit?
<LupusE> dann hast du es wohl nicht umgestellt. kommentar ignorierne und oben weiter machen.
<LupusE> (da stend doch KEIN reboot) ...
<LupusE> err, stand
<bibear> LupusE: hat geholfen, die frage ist nur, wielange
<LupusE> bibear: bis der treiber wieder ein IRQ problem hat. dann solltest du dne konflickt herausfinden und nach moeglichkeit beheben. ggf treiberoptionen auf alsa-project.org ansehen oder tipps auf linux-laptop.net umsetzen.
<bibear> LupusE: ok danke
<LupusE> bibear: ist das eine intel HDA?
<LupusE> dan nhaettest du im lsmod mal sehen sollen ob die module geladen sind. zu spaet jetzt. blubbert es wieder/noch?
<bibear> LupusE: kein blubbern...und ka was fürne HDA, wo gugg ich des nach?
<LupusE> lspci |grep -i audio
<bibear> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family HDA
<LupusE> na, da findet man doch genannte suchbegriffe wieder.
<bibear> LupusE: k ich schau mir das demnächst nochmal an, muss jetzt leider erstmal weg aber danke ;)
<bullgard4> Wo kann man eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Banshee-2.2.1-Erweiterung »StreamRecorder« finden? Ich habe es ein Mal geschafft, eine Aufnahme auf meiner Festplatte zu erzeugen. Aber kein zweites Mal.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ein paar Klicks von der UU-Wikiseite entfernt findet man http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<Der_Geraet> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6v2k88t
<bullgard4> Ah! --  Danke! (Bei "Gitorious" war ich schon.) 
<mrshen> habe ubuntu auf meinem lenovo rechner installiert (64bit) nach dem neustarten erscheint dieser bildschirm am anfang und es bricht ab. jemand ne ahnung? http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7274/imag0691.jpg
<koegs> mrshen: welches gerät genau, hast du wie gestern gesagt die bootreihenfolge im Bios geändert und ist grub auf /dev/sda installiert?
<mrshen> koegs, bootreihenfolge hab ich geändert wie kann ich schauen ob grub installiert ist
<mrshen> koegs, habs gestern nochmal installiert .
<jokrebel> Der versucht doch von Netzwerk zu booten IMHO.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Umgebung_analysieren#MBR-und-Bootsektor-analysieren
<mrshen> jokrebel danach kommt ein bildschirm boot menu da wähl ich die festplatte aus und das gleiche kommt dann wieder
<Der_Geraet> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/7ah8qfl |        GRUB Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<koegs> zeig mal bitte das boot menü
<mrshen> koegs, http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6645/imag0696v.jpg
<koegs> dann boote doch mal von der live-cd und probier hier die sachen aus um zu sehen ob grub2 korrekt installiert wurde: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Umgebung_analysieren#MBR-und-Bootsektor-analysieren
<Der_Geraet> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/7lm2ue8 |        GRUB Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<koegs>  also wenn nix passiert, nachdem du die festplatte ausgewählt hast
<mrshen> koegs hab das erste mal ins terminal eingegeben und dann kommt openin /dev/sdX : No such file or directory
<LupusE> mrshen: dann ersetze das X sinnvoll.
<mrshen> hmm hab sda eingegeben jetzt krieg ich ein langer code und ganz am schluss steht: :"$Invalid partition table.Error loading operation system.Missin"
<koegs> welcher befehl?
<mrshen> koegs "sudo dd if=/dev/sdacount=1 | hexdump -C "
<jokrebel> .oO( was hat er nur vor? )
<jokrebel> mrshen: Was willst Du damit erreichen? Ich dachte Dir geht es um ein frisch installiertes, aber nicht bootfähiges Ubuntu.
<MarkusH> jokrebel: er will sich den MBR anzeigen lassen
<MarkusH> mrshen: nach dem /dev/sda fehlt ein Leerzeichen
<jokrebel> MarkusH: Ob ihm da ein Hexdump des MBR weiterhelfen wird?
<MarkusH> jokrebel: man kann was drin erkennen ;)
<jokrebel> MarkusH: Ich fürchte, dass jemand, der aus dem wiki "/dev/sdX" rausließt und 1:1 übernimmt, mit nem Hexdump auch nicht viel anfangen kann.
<MarkusH> :D
<MarkusH> glaube ich auch
<mrshen> jop..
<maltee_h> Moin!
<maltee_h> Ich wollte gerade den downloader von Runes of Magic via Wine starten, doch da bekahm ich einen Fehler: The file '/home/USERNAME/Desktop/Runes_of_Magic_4_0_5_2467_eu_slim.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<k1l_> maltee_h: die fehlermeldung sagt doch bereits genug aus, oder?
<fbausch> maltee_h: du möchtest wissen, wie du eine Datei executable machst?
<maltee_h> habs schon
<maltee_h> Aber da ist immernoch ein Fehler unter wine :-(
<k1l_> maltee_h: schau doch erstmal in die wine appdb was es für erfahrungen und workarounds zu dem spiel gibt
<k1l_> ,appdb? maltee_h 
<Der_Geraet> maltee_h, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<maltee_h> Im Programm Runes of Magic.exe traten schwerwigende Fehler auf und es muss beendet werden. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeit.
<malteee> Hallo!
<koegs> jokrebel: ich wollte rausfinden ob Grub2 sich ordentlich eingenistet hat
<malteee> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Libary unter Ubuntu 10.04 LTE + GNOME zu installieren?
<s-lion> frohe Weihnachten ... brauche mal hilfe bei der Aktualisierung von (L)Ubuntu
<koegs> malteee: sag doch was du eigentlich erreichen willst und nicht wie du meinst das Problem lösen zu können?
<malteee> Ich möchte via wine eine Applikation starten. Diese braucht aber, laut der Fehlermeldung die Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Libary
<k1l_> malteee: hast du mal in die wine appdb geguckt? bzw eher gelesen als geguckt
<malteee> nope
<k1l_> dann gogogo
<malteee> ok, bis gleich :)
<s-lion> ich kriege ständig fehlermeldungen, dass die server de.ubuntu.com nicht erreichbar sind ... dateien können nicht herunter geladen werden
<koegs> malteee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/winetricks
<k1l_> s-lion: mach mal nen "sudo apt-get update" und pack das alles in einen nopaste und zeig den link hier
<k1l_> ,nopaste? s-lion 
<Der_Geraet> s-lion: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<s-lion> k1l_ : geht klar, melde mich wieder sobald ich da was habe
<maltee_h> Back :)
<maltee_h> Nun sagt er mir, wenn ich die Anwendung versuche via Wine zu starten: Microsoft visual C++ Runtime Library: Runtime Error! Programm: ...blablablabla\rom.exe abnormal program termination
<s-lion> SilverLion: http://pastie.org
<maltee_h> oder er zeigt auch bei dem Fehler an: This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information
<maltee_h> Könnte mir da ggf. irgendwer helfen?
<maltee_h> Also liegt der Fehler ja irgendwie in dem Runtime von der MS Visual C++ Library
<k1l_> ,winetricks? maltee_h 
<Der_Geraet> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber winetricks
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/winetricks  da
<maltee_h> Die winetricks-Seite habe ich mir schon hoch und runter durchgelesen
<maltee_h> Installiert habe ich es, aber leider kann ichs nicht starten
<maltee_h> Im Wiki steht "Zur Benutzung führt man einfach winetricks aus". Aber wie mache ich dsa?
<maltee_h> *das
<k1l_> *sigh*
<bibear> kennt jemand blueproximity? das prog sperrt mein ubuntu, wenn ich mit meinem handy mehr als x meter weg bin, via bluetooth. seit ich unity nutz kann ich die einstellungen von bp nicht mehr sehen, und ich komm auch nicht drauf, vlt kennt jemand das problem
<k1l_> "winetricks" ins terminal tippen, oder mit alt+f2
<k1l_> vlt legts auch nen startericon ins menü
<maltee_h> winetricks: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l_> und maltee_h die fußnoten in dem text linken zu den grundlagen die dir auch fehlen. also arbeite dich bitte mal vernünftig ein. 
<maltee_h> ok
<fbausch> bibear: ich kenne blueproximity, aber leider nicht unter Ubuntu mit Unity
<fbausch> bibear: kannst du das Fenster vielleicht öffnen, indem du das Programm per Shell startest?
<k1l_> bibear: fehlt nur das icon im tray?
<bibear> fbausch: hab ich schon probiert; ne
<bibear> k1l_: ja und dadurch komm ich nicht in die einstellungen dazu
<fbausch> bibear: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40400/how-do-i-show-blueproximitys-icon-in-the-panel
<Der_Geraet> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/7o5u9p4 | 11.04 - How do I show blueproximity&#39;s icon in the panel? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<bibear> danke fbausch schau ich gleich mal an
<jokrebel> koegs: Ach so. Den Hexdump hattest Du angefordert. Und seid Ihr zu ner Lösung gekommen inzwischen? Hab leider grad anderweitig zu tun.
<koegs> jokrebel: war afk und dann nix mehr gelesen
<LupusE> was ist denn das problem? (ein satz reicht!)
<jokrebel> LupusE: Einer mit nich bootender Neuinstallation (wo Du übrigens auch was kurz dazu sagtest [User: mrshen]) Ist aber wohl eh nicht mher da.
<LupusE> ah. und dafuer nen hexdump? ich glaube das problem ist banaler.
<koegs> und wie?
<LupusE> kommt auf die ausgangslage an. aber er hat offensichtlich ein anderes medium als startmedium benutzt als eingetragen wurde. blkid -> uuid eintragen ... z.b.
<koegs> du kannst aber gut hellsehen oder habe ich irgendwelche pastes übersehen?
<LupusE> das ist der vorteil, wenn das opfer nicht mehr da ist. wir werden es nie erfahren.
<LupusE> klang aber von der beschreibung eher danach.
<LupusE> der vorteil fue rmich ist, das jokrebel es besser ausdruecken kann als jeder support suchende ... vielleicht haette ich das aufgrund des dialoges auch nicht 'erraten'
<koegs> er hatte frisch installiert und und explizit die festplatte im bios als bootmedium angegeben
<koegs> da der installer das normalerweise richtig einträgt, wollte ich mal nach dem MBR gucken
<koegs> aber weg ist weg :)
<LupusE> ich habe ja nie ausgeschlossen, das du weiter im thema bist. wollte nur meinen senf dazu geben,
<Anonymer1989> Hallo
<Anonymer1989> Erst mal frohe Weihnachten an alle
<Anonymer1989> Habe eine frage zum vnc Port
<Anonymer1989> Ist das Tcp 5900 Port?
<stephan_arch> wie heißt das programm dass die benutzung der Fn-Tasten darstellt, also wenn man zb laut oder leise mit den Fn-Tasten einstellt, dann kommt eine weiße box mit der lautstärke stufe ^^
<Anonymer1989> Ich habe Ubuntu 11.10
<Anonymer1989> Habe den Port 5900 in meinen Router freigen komme Haber nicht drauf
<ring0> Anonymer1989, port 5900 ist der standard port: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<Anonymer1989> ring0: den habe ich ja freigeben
<jokrebel> Anonymer1989: Du willst ihn vermutlich nicht freigeben, sondern an den entsprechenden Rechner weiterleiten.
<Anonymer1989> Ja
<Anonymer1989> In meiner dritthöchste
<jokrebel> ?
<stephan_arch> weiss einer von euch wie das programm heißt was ich meine?
<Anonymer1989> Mit meiner fritzbox ein portweiterleitung machen
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Welches Programm das ist, hängt unter anderem von Deiner verwendeten Hardware ab. Welche Hardware verwendest Du, welche Ubuntu-Version und welche Desktopumgebung?
<Anonymer1989> Eine
<Anonymer1989> Mache jetzt erstmal ein Neustart
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, ich habe einen pc, auf dem ich ubuntu habe und arch auf meinem laptop, ich nutze auf beiden xfce
<stephan_arch> ich kenne ich von gnome
<stephan_arch> gibt es eine alternative die unabhängig ist
<stephan_arch> bzw einen allgmeinen namen dieser tools?
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Ein ganz allgemeiner Name für diese Art von Programmen ist "Treiber". Deine Angaben sind nicht präzise genug in meinen Augen. Ich verwende z. B. Thinkpads, und bei denen könnte ich Dir den genauen Namen sagen.
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: "Unabhängig" wovon?
<stephan_arch> unabhängig von distri und desktopumgebung
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Die wichtigste Abhängigkeit ist die von der verwendeten Hardware. Es gibt keine dieser Programme. die völlig unabhängig von der verwendeten Hardware sind.
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, diese abhängigkeit habe ich ja nicht aufgezählt :)
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, ich habe nen asus N61Jv
<stephan_arch> mit xfce
<stephan_arch> wie heißt das paket?
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Ein Beispiel wäre http://download.famouswhy.com/asus_n61jv_notebook_elantech_touchpad_driver_7_0_5_9/free_download.html. Ob Ubuntu dafür ein Paket bereitstellt weiß ich nicht, weil ich keinen Asus-Rechner habe.
<Der_Geraet> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/d94tey2 | 404 Not Found
<Anonymer1989> Nach einen neustart geht es
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, aber wie man diese tools, nicht treiber, allgemein nennt weisst du nicht, ich habe mal was gefunden das auch python basierte, habe nur den namen vergessen :(
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Tools, die was bwirken sollen?
<bullgard4> +e
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, die anzeigen wenn du deine fn-tasten benutzt wie zb sound laut/leise machst etc...
<LupusE> xev heist das tool zum anzeigen.
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Z. B. "Lautstärkesteller-Hilfsprogramm"/ "volume utility".
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Meinst Du vielleicht das Programm 'alsamixer'?
<LupusE> ich denke er meint xmodmap.
<stephan_arch> bullgard4, du hast ubuntu mit gnome? wenn ja dann ändere deine lautstärke mit den fn tasten, dann wirst du eine weisse box auf deinem bildschirm sehen mit einem balken wie laut es schon ist, das meine ich :)
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Du irrst. Ich habe Ubuntu mit GNOME. Wenn ich meine Lautstärke mit den Fn-Tasten ändern wollte, geht das normalerweise nicht bei meinem Laptop . Mein Laptoprechner T61 hat dafür zwei extra Tasten.
<stephan_arch> und du siehst kein bild das kommt wenn du das änderst?
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Doch.
<stephan_arch> das meine ich ;)
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Und ich sagte Dir: Das macht ein Treiber bei mir.
<stephan_arch> ok, und der treiber bringt auch die bilder mit oder wie?:)
<k1l_> stephan_arch: welches ubuntu und welches DE?
<bullgard4> Unter Windows gilt bei mir: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/T61-and-prior-T-series-ThinkPad/T43-volume-control-display/td-p/48344: "Believe it or not, the installer for the onscreen display driver is located in the Hotkey driver package, 7vvu09ww.exe."
<stephan_arch> k1l_: es funktioniert auf meinem ubuntu, ich will nur wissen wie es heißt damit ich das auch auf anderen distris packen kann :)
<Der_Geraet> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/c228oss |  An Unexpected Error has occurred. - Lenovo Community
<k1l_> meinst du notification osd?
<k1l_> *notifyosd
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/notify-osd
<k1l_> stephan_arch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Volume_changes
<stephan_arch> k1l_, das ich was ich suchte, jetzt mal gucken wie das paket heißt wenn sowas existiert :)
<bullgard4> stephan_arch:  Unter Ubuntu gilt bei mir: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt: "The features currently supported are the following (see below for detailed description): - ACPI sounds ..."
<k1l_> bullgard4: er meinte die visuelle anzeige, nicht die auslösung der events per acpi
<bullgard4> k1l_: Dieser Treiber macht mehr als nur die Auslösung der Ereignisse.
<stephan_arch> k1l_, ich habe ein programm, das auf python basiert, dort konnte man all seinen fn tasten funktionen und icons wie volum etc. zuweisen
<stephan_arch> kennst du das vielleciht?
<k1l_> stephan_arch:  nein.
<k1l_> und unter ubuntu scheints ja zu laufen :)
<stephan_arch> kk, danke k1l_ und bullgard4 für euren support :)
<bullgard4> stephan_arch: Vielleicht hilft Dir der Artikel weiter: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys
<russell1> hi, wie konfiguriere ich denn am besten zwei externe bildschirme mit zwei grafikkarten und bumblebee?
<k1l_> russell1: ich würde es einfach mal mit arandr probieren
<k1l_> russell1: aber da kann warscheinlich der bumblebee support am besten helfen. hier hat das wohl keiner wirklich im einsatz
<russell1> k1l_: ja das problem bei arandr ist, dass es nur die anschlüsse der internen graka erkennt, aber dann werd ich mich mal an den bumblebee support wenden
<xandaros> Hi! Kann mir jemand mit meinem Sound System helfen? PulseAudio will nicht so wie ich will :(
<jokrebel> ,wf? xandaros
<Der_Geraet> xandaros: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<raar839> hallo
<raar839> spricht jemand deustch
<xandaros> Problem: Viele Programme haben keinen sound, wenn Pulse läuft. Da ich aber Teamspeak benutze, muss pulse laufen, da TS ohne pulse nichts von sich gibt. padsp und pasuspender helfen nicht.
<jokrebel> raar839: Alle
<raar839> anywhere
<raar839> supper
<xandaros> Das war schon immer so. Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.04
<raar839> ich bin froh diesen chat gefunden zu haben !schön das es euch gibt
<raar839> wenn du wüsstest wie lange ich schon diesen Supportchat suche
<raar839> bin Ich Hier richtig und bekomme rat
<k1l_> ,wf? raar839 
<Der_Geraet> raar839: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jokrebel> raar839: Für Smalltalk aber bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<raar839> Mein Brodcom funktioniert nicht dieser wird erkannt jedoch wie kann ich den Treiber Akualisieren
<k1l_> raar839: lies nochmal die meldung vo bot :) welches ubuntu, welchen chip genau? fehlermeldung? etc.etc.
<raar839> Ubnuntu 11.10
<jokrebel> xandaros: alsamixer schon kontolliert, ob nich einfach was wichtiges gemuted ist?
<jokrebel> *kick tastatur*
<xandaros> also im normalen mixer ist nichts und den mixer in der shell versteh ich nicht :D
<jokrebel> xandaros: Viellecht hilft Dir dessen Wiki auf die Sprünge: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alsamixer
<xandaros> jokrebel ist nichts gemuted
<k1l_> raar839: welcher chip genau? kommt da noch was?
<xandaros> nvm, jetzt gehts :O
<xandaros> Ich hoffe das bleibt... Soundsystem hat mir bisher nur ärger gemacht...
<xandaros> Egal, danke
<jokrebel> xandaros: *voodoo* <g>
<xandaros> So viel zu: Ich hoffe das bleibt...
<raar839> BCM 4318
<jokrebel> xandaros: Was ist denn das für Soundkarte? (lsusb oder lspci geben näheres preis)
<xandaros> ganz normaler soundchip... wenn du nähere infos brauchst, musst du mir sagen, wie ich an diese komme :)
<raar839> Ubuntu 11.10 Broadcom Driver muss insatlliert werden ! Frage wie Chipsatz 4318
<jokrebel> raar839: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx ?
<raar839> nein
<raar839> soll da mal drauf
<jokrebel> xandaros: Je nach Karte findest Du da vielleicht mehr unter lspci oder lsusb einzugeben im Terminal und dann bitte nopasten.
<jokrebel> ,pasten? xandaros
<Der_Geraet> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<jokrebel> ,paste? xandaros
<Der_Geraet> xandaros: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<xandaros> Ist mir bewusst
<xandaros> http://pastebin.com/mu8e1GXy
<jokrebel> raar839: Beschränke den support bitte auf diesen Kanal hier. Dann können erstens andere auch zur Lösung beitragen und zweitens haben auch andere Hilfesuchenden was davon.
<raar839> sorry
<raar839> wie instaliere Ich den treiber
<raar839> dieser wird mit meinem chipsatz unterstützt
<jokrebel> raar839: Terminal auf - lsusb <Enter> - alles kopieren und auf einen Pasteservice hochladen - uns den Link geben.
<k1l_> raar839: schau doch mal nach dem link und lies die seite
<k1l_> raar839: da geht es um eine ganze seite um deine karte
<raar839> mache Ich schon sein 1 woche aber verstehe nicht so ganz
<k1l_> raar839: _was_ verstehst du nicht?
<raar839> Ich lese Mir da mal durch
<raar839> wie der treiber Insatlliert wird
<k1l_> raar839: haha! da gibts nen ganzes kapitel über installation
<k1l_> raar839: also nimm dir mal 10min. und lies die verdammte seite.
<raar839> z.b - lsusb  enter nicht gefunden
<k1l_> raar839: lies die seite
<raar839> Ich schaue Mir das mal an danke erst mal
<k1l_> raar839: schauen reicht nicht. lies es durch, sonst verstehst du wieder die hälfte nicht, wenn du nur die befehle abtippst.
<xandaros> jokrebel irgend eine Idee? Wenn ich pulseaudio aus mache geht es, nur dann sagt TS, wie bereits erwähnt nichts mehr <.<
<jokrebel> xandaros: Kenne leider TS (Teamspeak vermutlich) nicht.
<xandaros> ja, teamspeak...
<xandaros> Wäre da nicht teamspeak, wäre pulse schon lange geflogen...
<xandaros> Mit aoss gehts... aber das ist auch keine permanente lösung...
<xandaros> Aber erstmal besser als nichts
<jokrebel> xandaros: Mei - Teamspeak ist halt proprietär…
<xandaros> Das war auch etwas, was nur einmal funktioniert... genial
<jokrebel> xandaros: Da stehen einige Sachen zu Soundproblemen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak#Problembehebung
<raar667> hallo
<raar667> Brodcom Problem 
<raar667> UBUNUTU 11.10
<xandaros> Der Link ist für TS2. Und in dem TS3 Artikel steht nichts brauchbares...
<raar667> Treiber runtergeladen terminal eingabe ~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source 
<raar667> erfordert Passowrt kann diesen aber nicht eingeben
<k1l_> raar667: das ist dein user passwort und das wird nicht angezeigt
<raar667> [sudo] password for r.. ist das nicht das passwort womit ich mich anmelde
<Frickelpit> raar667: einfach dein passwort vom user blind eintippen
<raar667> ok und nun was bedeutet das
<k1l_> ,sudo? raar667 
<Der_Geraet> raar667: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l_> wieder was zu lesen
<raar667> Status-Informationen einlesen... Fertig Paket bcmwl-kernel-source ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt. Paket broadcom-sta-common ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt. Paket broadcom-sta-source ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt. Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:   libc6-i386 lib32asound2 Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu ent
<Frickelpit> raar667: dann tue dies
<raar667> funktioniert mein Wlan nun nach einem Neustart
<k1l_> raar667: dann weiter im text
<raar667> was bedeutet apt-get autoremove um sie zu entfernen
<Frickelpit> man apt-get ;)
<k1l_> raar667: die kannst du drauf lassen die pakete. geh weiter im text
<raar667> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer habe dies ins Termila eingegeben
<raar667> war das Falsch
<k1l_> raar667: nein
<raar667> und meinte Ihr meine Wlan Broadcom funktioniert jetzt nach einem neustart+
<k1l_> raar667: lies die seite
<raar667> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<raar667> ich musste die CD von Ubuntu 11.10 einlegen und jetzt funktioniert es
<raar667> danke
<sebast> Hallo zusammen, ich benutze irc noch nicht lange und habe eine Frage: Wenn ich von einem Unbekannten eine msg/query erhalte, bedeutet dies alleine schon ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Mir ist klar, dass ich keinen Dateidownload annehmen darf. Es geht mir um die bloße query, die ich unbeantwotet lasse und mit "slash-query" beende.
<sebast> Ich hoffe, der channel ist ok für diese Frage
<Anonymer1989> Kann Mann den vnc Port ändern
<Guschtel> ja
<Anonymer1989> Wo
<k1l_> sebast: nein, es ist kein sicherheitsrisiko. wird aber in vielen netzwerken als unhöflich bezeichnet ohne vorher zu fragen zu "querien".
<Anonymer1989> In welcher Fond
<Anonymer1989> Conf
<sebast> +k1l_: danke für die antwort!
<Guschtel> Anonymer1989: warum benutzt Du überhaupt vnc? Das ist nicht mehr unbedingt zeitgemäß, je nach Anwendungszweck
<Anonymer1989> Was den sonst
<k1l_> sebast: und für allgemeine nich tubuntu bezogene fragen haben wir den offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Anonymer1989> Guschtel: was den Songs
<sebast> +k1l_: oh, entschuldigung, dann war ich im falschen ch.; sorry. Umso mehr Danke für die Antwort!
<Guschtel> ,nx? Anonymer1989 
<Der_Geraet> Sorry Guschtel, ich weiss nichts ueber nx, ich assoziiere aber FreeNX, lts, lucid lynx und Lynx damit
<Guschtel> ,freenx? Anonymer1989 
<Der_Geraet> Anonymer1989, FreeNX ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FreeNX - Weitere Infos im query ...
 * ||arifaX muss sich leider von seiner Dreambox trennen http://goo.gl/UeJrT
<k1l_> ,channelregeln? ||arifaX 
<Der_Geraet> ||arifaX: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie. [regeln]
<||arifaX> jojo sorry immer ruhig bleiben
<jokrebel> ||arifaX: Wir wollen hier keine Werbung - auch keine private.
<k1l_> ,bot? Anonymer1989 
<Der_Geraet> Anonymer1989: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Anonymer1989> Der_Geraet: und was macht das
<||arifaX> hauptsache wir regen uns jetzt lange auf, schreibt lieber was interessantes
<k1l_> ||arifaX: übertreibs nicht. den warnschuss gab es für dich schon
<||arifaX> ja eben, reicht das nicht?
<jokrebel> ||arifaX: Für Smalltalk gehst Du besser nach #ubuntu-de-offropic
<k1l_> Anonymer1989: wenn du dem bot was i query schreibst, kann das hier keiner lesen und helfen. deshalb den support auch nur hier in dem channel, da könnten dann mehrere helfen
<FUZxxl> Hallo
<FUZxxl> Ich habe etwas unwahrscheinlich unintelligentes gemacht.
<Anonymer1989> Also ich habe ein Tipp bekommen das  NX  besser ist
<FUZxxl> Ich habe versehentlich bei der Erstellung einer Clonezilla Boot-CD den Bootloader auf /dev/sda installiert...
<FUZxxl> Irgendwie ist mir das booten aber trotzdem gelungen.
<FUZxxl> Reicht es, update-grub auszuführen, um das zu beheben?
<Anonymer1989> Ich nutze Haber zwei betriebsysteme und nun ist meine frage ist kann gibt es für 
<Anonymer1989> Und nun ist meine frage ist gibt es für Win auch ein  NX Server
<bekks> Ja, gibt es.
<bekks> HAt aber nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun und kostet Geld. Weitere Informationen gibts auf www.nomachine.com
<k1l_> ,grub2? FUZxxl 
<Der_Geraet> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<FUZxxl> k1l_: Ja
<k1l_> FUZxxl: dort unter reparatur findest du passendes
<FUZxxl> danke
<FUZxxl> Lustig, dass man unter "boot from hdd" noch ins System kam... Als das Clonezilla-Bootmenu kam, war ich total überascht...
<Anonymer1989> Gibt Songs noch eine Alternative
<bekks> Anonymer1989: s/Songs/sonst/
<Der_Geraet> bekks thinks that anonymer1989 meant: Gibt sonst noch eine Alternative
<bekks> Anonymer1989: Für NX nicht, nein.
<Anonymer1989> Songs
<Anonymer1989> Sonts
<Anonymer1989> Für vnc
<bekks> Anonymer1989: Außer NX nicht.
<jokrebel> Teamviewer vielleicht?
<bekks> Das erfordert eigentlich immer eine Bestätigung beim Verbindungsaufbau.
<||arifaX> 2x.com in der free edition als server ist cool und als client gehen alle OSs auch i-dings. server allerdings nur unter win server
<dreamon__> Er sagt ich könne virtualbox oneric nicht installieren, weil es mit 4.0 in konflikt stünde
<anditouzani> Hallo! Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich in PDF Dateien Stellen markern kann und Kommentare an die Seite schreiben kann. Habe Okular ausprobiert, aber da funktionieren diese Funktionen nicht sonderlich praktisch. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? (ubuntu 10.04 - gnome) 
<dreamon__> Ups ich war offline
<koegs> dreamon__: du kennst das spiel, kompletten befehl + fehlermeldung in ein nopaste
<Anonymer1989> jokrebel: finde ich nicht so gut
<bekks> ||arifaX: 2x.com hat NICHTS mit freenx zu tun.
<dreamon__> koegs, Ich habs über die gui gemacht, das meldet das software-center.
<||arifaX> richtig
<k1l_> dreamon: dann nutz apt-get
<koegs> dreamon__: 1. deinstallier halt vorher 4.0, wenn du 4.1 installieren willst, 2. bin ich sicher du kennst die apt-get befehle
<bekks> dreamon__: Deinstallier 4.0, und lade Dir die offizielle Version von www.virtualbox.org herunter.
<dreamon__> Ok, wenn nix verloren geht mach ich das. Danke
<bekks> Die virtuellen Maschinen werden nicht angerührt.
<jokrebel> cu
<k1l_> ,away? k4v 
<Der_Geraet> k4v: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<k1l_> fnorz Guest45452 kannst du mal nach deine verbindung/client sehen und gegebenenfalls die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen?
<miauz> hi
<miauz> frage: wenn ich ein linux system verschlüsselt installiere, ist dann das passwort zum ent- bzw. verschlüsseln gleich dem eines users, um root zu erlangen, (z.B admin) oder unterscheiden sich diese?
<k1l_> miauz: bei ubuntu kannst du bei der installation das /home verschlüsseln lassen, das ist dann beim einloggen wiedergeöffnet
<bekks> miauz: Welches Linux hast Du denn?
<k1l_> siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung
<sysdef> bekks: warscheinlich eins von linus torvalds ;p
<sysdef> + his crew
<miauz> ich will die woche auf ein thinkpad x121e ubuntu 11.10 installieren
<miauz> parallel dazu ein win7
<miauz> ich informier mich gerade darüber, was möglich ist
<miauz> würde danach vorgehen wollen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschlüsseln
<miauz> und bei der ubuntu installation danach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<miauz> da ich als einziger den laptop benutzen werde, wird die homeverschlüsselung nicht nötig sein
<dAnjou> rein technisch sind das fast immer verschiedene passwörter für verschiedene sachen. allerdings gibt es dazu dann software, die mit dem einen passwort alles andere verwaltet. so ganz ganz grob beschrieben.
<dAnjou> davon merkst du aber meist nix
<miauz> hm.
<dAnjou> bei einer standard-ubuntu-installation ist es oft so, dass das root-pw auch das ist, mit dem man sich selbst anmeldet und mit dem man seine dateien entschlüsselt
<miauz> ich hab keine lust ein 20+ stelliges pw bei irgendeinem sudo befehl einzutippen. deshalb kam eben die frage auf, ob der truecrypt bootloader, der bei der variante aus dem wiki genutzt wird, dann auch gleichzeitig die ubuntu partitionen entschlüsselt
<dAnjou> das ist schon nicht mehr standard. bei einer standard-installation wird hauptsächlich nur das HOME eines benutzers verschlüsselt.
<miauz> das brauch ich nicht
<miauz> wie gesagt
<miauz> einzelnutzer
<dAnjou> bei dem, was du da sagst, wirst du wahrscheinlich verschiedene passwörter nutzen
<miauz> wäre auf jeden fall angenehm
<miauz> leider konnte ich so was nicht aus dem tut entnehmen.
<miauz> ist euch jemand bekannt, der die, von mir geplante variante, benutzt?
<dAnjou> ich bis vor einiger zeit
<miauz> ah, und?
<dAnjou> wie genau, weiß ich aber nicht mehr
<miauz> :(
<dAnjou> ich hatte windows nicht verschlüsselt
<miauz> verdammt
<dAnjou> das ubuntu-gedöns hatte ich in einem verschlüsseltem lvm oder so
<miauz> was speichert ubuntu so an "nutzdaten"? also welche dateien geöffnet wurden usw.
<bekks> ?
<miauz> eben das was win standardmäßig speichert
<miauz> zugriffe auf dateien etc.
<miauz> auslagerungen zum beispiel
<k1l_> miauz: verschlüsselst du aus einem gewissen grund oder einfach aus paranoia?
<miauz> paranoia des diebstahls
<miauz> primär
<bekks> Lass es zuhause.
<miauz> *badumtss*
<k1l_> miauz: verschlüssel einfach das /home. 
<miauz> ok. wieso?
<bekks> Wieso nicht? :)
<dAnjou> ubuntu selbst is nicht genug information. gnome und kde sind wohl die größten fresser, was historien und zugriffe und dies und jenes angeht.
<bekks> Und diese Daten liegen im /home
<k1l_> miauz: weil da der persönliche kram liegt
<miauz> ok
<k1l_> es interessiert ja keinen die daten, die eh auf jeder live-cd zu hole sind
<miauz> das ist richtig
<miauz> also würde eine home verschlüsselung + datenpartition ausreichen?
<locodir-user> hallo
<k1l_> in meinen augen ja.
<miauz> hi
<locodir-user> wo find ich im filesystem die anwendung "system monitor"?
<miauz> ich will genau das verhindern: Bei solchen Verschlüsselungsmethoden muss man sich bewusst sein, dass Daten aus dem verschlüsselten Container im Betrieb auf andere Bereiche der Festplatte gelangen können; beispielsweise in den Auslagerungsspeicher, oder in das Verzeichnis des Druckerspoolers. Sofern die betreffenden Partitionen nicht ebenfalls verschlüsselt sind, können dort eventuell 
<miauz> Dateien gelesen oder Reste gelöschter Dateien extrahiert werden.
<beaver74> und die SWAP sollte beim herunterfahren/neustarten gelöscht werden, wenn schon paranoid
<k1l_> ansonsten dürfen die warez vollverschlüsseler hier gerne ihre paranoia ausleben
<k1l_> miauz: swap braucht man heute eh nicht mehr, wenn man keinen suspend nutzen will
<locodir-user> wo find ich im filesystem die anwendung "system monitor"?
<k1l_> locodir-user: wieso?  das klingt so, als wenn du wild fummeln willst und es gibt sicher eine bessere lösung
<miauz> mit suspend meinst du standby?
<bekks> Oder hibernate?
<k1l_> miauz: eher hibernate. aber sowas sollten paranoia leute eh nicht nutzen
<miauz> das würde ich nur nutzen, wenn ich meine griffel am gerät habe ;)
<sash_> miauz: Hier sind /home/ und /var/ verschlüsselt. /tmp/ ist im RAM gemountet. So gesehen will man aber weder Standby noch Ruhezustand nutzen, weil man ja Dumps aus dem RAM erstellen könnte.
<miauz> jo, das ist klar
<bekks> Und man kann das RAM tiefkühlen und auslesen, wenn der Rechner läuft.
<miauz> ist dann das pw für die home entschlüsselung gleich dem für root zugriff?
<k1l_> locodir-user: programme liegen unter /usr/bin. aber das wird dir nicht helfen
<miauz> naja, ich hab weder mit cia/nsa zu tun :P
<sash_> miauz: Hast du überhaupt Ahnung von dem Thema?
<miauz> ja
<sash_> Offenbar nicht.
<sysdef> miauz: warum lesen die dann deine ganz konversation mit?
<k1l_> miauz: auch deutsche behörden sind nicht mehr von vorgestern
<sysdef> s/les/schneid/
<Der_Geraet> sysdef meant: miauz: warum schneiden die dann deine ganz konversation mit?
<miauz> ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit behörden zu tun haben werde, die solche methoden anwenden
<bekks> Dann brauchst Du auch keine Verschlüsselung.
<miauz> doch
<sysdef> ne, du nicht mit ihnen, sie aber mit dir ;p
<bekks> sysdef: :D
<miauz> weil ich keine lust habe, dass jeder einfach an daten rankommt, die er nicht sehen soll/muss
<k1l_> miauz: ich seh das so: wer vollverschlüsselung braucht hat eh anweisungen und standards dafür. für den ganzen rest reicht eigentlich /home zu verschlüsseln
<miauz> seh ich schon ein.
<miauz> deshalb frag ich hier nach
<sash_> Und generell sollte man sich auch zu helfen wissen, wie man an die Daten kommt, wenn die Kiste mal nicht mehr bootet.
<k1l_> ohja, davon mal ganz abgesehen.
<sash_> Was war das für ein Satz? O.o Müde.
<miauz> backups
<miauz> :)
<locodir-user> ja, ich hab aus versehen meine linke application bar deaktiviert, und muss jetzt alle programme vom filesystem aus starten
<sysdef> sehen wir es mal so: wenn deine daten interessant sind, spaetestens wenn "SIE" dir den ersten finger abgetrennt haben ist die platte eh entschluesselt
<locodir-user> wo genau finde ich system monitor? wie heisst die datei?
<miauz> haha
<locodir-user> pder gibts dafür eine tastenkombination?
<miauz> wohl war
<bekks> sysdef: Nicht seinen Finger - den eines anderen lieben Menschen.
<sysdef> bekks: linuxuser heben keine peripheren emotionen ;p
<k1l_> locodir-user: bei unity?
<k1l_> locodir-user: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<miauz> gleich mal was anderes
<bekks> sysdef: "Ja, macht halt. Ich spiel solange weiter Postal." :)
<miauz> gibt es ein schönes "matlab light" für linux systeme?
<miauz> postal auf linux. mkay. 
<miauz> (wine/vb zählt nicht :P)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildung_und_Wissenschaft?highlight=matlab
<miauz> ah, krass
<miauz> danke
<miauz> hat jemand hier schon octave genutzt?#
<locodir-user> ubuntu 11 gnoome
<miauz> oder scilab
<k1l_> ,octave? miauz 
<Der_Geraet> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber octave
<miauz> https://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<k1l_> miauz: das sollte dir eher die wiki seite geben. aber der bot hat die nicht im angebot
<miauz> mir ging es aber auch eher um erfahrungsberichte
<miauz> Die Syntax von Octave ist weitgehend mit der des bekannten proprietären Mathematikprogramms Matlab identisch.
<miauz> klingt schon gut, aber wie es in der praxis aussieht, wäre interessant
<k1l_> miauz: umfragen haben sich in irc supportchanneln nicht durchgesetzt :)
<miauz> och, wenn nciht immer alle idlen würden :P
<miauz> sonst funktioniert irc eigentlich immer am besten für schnelle informationsbeschaffung ;)
<locodir-user> also, gibts ne tastenkombination für system monitor?
<k1l_> locodir-user: was willst du im system monitor? 
<locodir-user> die performance sehen
<k1l_> terminal aufmachen und top oder htop eingeben
<bekks> locodir-user: "gnome-system-monitor"
<miauz> strg+shift+esc :P
<miauz> hat gnome 3.X nicht eine suche, die so was ausspuckt?
<k1l_> oder halt im terminal gnome-system-monitor :)
<k1l_> terminal machst du mit atrg+alt+t auf
<locodir-user> danke
<locodir-user> und dash home?
<locodir-user> gibts dafür auch einen command?
<k1l_> locodir-user: wie hast du das denn keputt gemacht?
<locodir-user> hab mir so ein konfigurationsprogramm runtergeladen und da was verändert, und am ende auf reset to defaults geklickt und neugestartet
<k1l_> *kaputt
<locodir-user> gibts im terminal eine liste von allen programmen, die ich mit ihm öffnen kann?
<bekks> locodir-user: tab zweimal drücken.
<bekks> Sind dann ca. 4228 Programme :9
<miauz> überheblichkeit ftw 
<bekks> miauz: PRobier es aus. Das ist tatsächlich so.
<k1l_> locodir-user: ich weiss nicht, wo das tweak programm überall rumfuscht, am besten wendest du dich mal an deren support um das wieder grade zu biegen
<miauz> der smiley ist aber zu nett :P
<k1l_> miauz: du darfst gerne deine zeit opfern und hier ehrenamtlich helfen, wenn dir die qualität nicht zusagt.
<miauz> gerne, wenn ich erst mal drin bin. bloß dumme kommentare helfen niemandem
<k1l_> wie du meinst. deine sind aber auch bisher nur hole worte. denk mal drüber nach.
<miauz> aha. es ging mir gerade auch weniger, um deine hilfe, sondern um den unnötigen smiley
<miauz> und was hab ich bisher so hohles geschrieben? 
<locodir-user> was heisst ftw?
<beaver74> das es hier so toll ist
<miauz> für tolles wissen
<k1l_> miauz: guck mal welche symbole noch auf der taste sind und dann überdenkst du nochmal, was man supportern gegenüber so ablassen sollte :/ EOD
<miauz> :)
<miauz> (zumindest bei einer de tastatur)
<miauz> war da bloß unangebracht. meine meinung. das kannst du gerne anders sehen.
<k1l_> miauz: dein auftreten ist schon seit dem unangebracht.
<miauz> seit dem was?
<k1l_> <miauz> überheblichkeit ftw    << von einem, der bisher nur selber fragen gestellt hat? u serious? und das bei einem typo im simley? u serious? 
<miauz> fragen ist jetzt also ein zeichen von überheblichkeit? ich wollte mit "überheblichkeit ftw" nur ausdrücken, dass ich die aussage in diesem moment für unangebracht hielt. mehr nicht. und ja, ich meinte das ernst. sehr sogar.
<locodir-user> ich fands keineswegs unangebracht, ist doch gut zu wissen, wie viele programme es sind
<locodir-user> bei mir sinds aber nur 2661
<locodir-user> naja, es gibt jedenfalls keinen grund sich zu streiten
<locodir-user> ich komm eigentlich ganz gut klar mit meinem "kaputtem" desktop, bis auf eine sache. die laptop batterie wird nicht angezeigt, und die verbindung zum internet, und die geöffneten fenster (ich muss immer alt-tab klicken um ein minimiertes wiederherzustellen). kann man das noch irgendwie manuell umstellen das es wieder angezeigt wird? ich meine ich hab gnoome 3. gibts da nicht  irgendwo ne option?
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-27
<locodir-user> oder gibts irgend ein tool, das mir den batteriestand anzeigt?
<k1l_> locodir-user: das klingt so, als ob gnome3 nicht startet. am einfachsten könntest du es mal mit einem anderen user probieren
<k1l_> locodir-user: deine ganzen behelfsmethoden funktionieren zwar, sind aber nicht im sinne des entwicklers :)
<locodir-user> naja, aber mal erhlich gesagt, das standart GUI von gnome 3 ist auch nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich
<locodir-user> und dazu noch performance raubend
<locodir-user> mit einem custom desktop mit allen funktionen, die ich benutze bin ich schon zufrieden
<k1l_> du kannst auch nen anderes DE nutzen, wenn du nicht gnome3 willst.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop  kannst dir ja hier mal was aussuchen
<locodir-user> kann man dann 2 desktop gleichzeitig installiert haben?
<k1l_> ja klar wenn der festplatten platz da ist. du kannst dann beim einloggen unter optionen auswählen welchen du starten möchtest
<locodir-user> und wenn ich schon autologin eingestellt habe, wie kann ich das verändern?
<k1l> locodir-user: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung  das hier quasi rückgängig machen
<locodir-user> wie öffne ich systemsteuerung mit terminal?
<k1l> locodir-user: gnome-control-center
<raar324> wieso kann man ein Sytem mit terminaleingabe Sudo zerstören !
<k1l> raar324: wie bitte?
<raar324> heute Habe ich  den Treiber f. WLan eingerichtet und in Terminal sudo eingegeben
<raar324> da erwähnte man das man wenn man Sudo eingibt auch das BSyt beschädigen könnte
<k1l> ja, daran erinnere ich mich. wo ist jetzt das problem, bzw die genaue frage?
<raar324> schickst du Mir nochmal den Link
<raar324> meine Frage wie Installiere Ich ein Programm
<k1l> raar324: weil man mit sudo root (admin unter linux) rechte erhält. das macht manchmal sinn, aber nicht immer. und wenn man das bei grafik-programmen macht können die probleme bekommen
<k1l> ,sudo? raar324 
<Der_Geraet> raar324: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> lies erstmal den link am ende vom bot. und dann den zweiten gleich, da ist erklärt, wie man programme installiert.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketverwaltung
<raar324> brauche Ich einenn Treiber für meine Grafikkarte Ati Radeon
<k1l> ,ati? raar324 
<Der_Geraet> raar324, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<locodir-user> kannst du mir bitte nochmal den befehl zur systemseteuerung sagen? 
<k1l> locodir-user: gnome-control-center
<locodir-user> danke
<frager123> Wieso wird unter Lubuntu 11.10 ein Befehl im Terminal nicht ausgeführt obwohl ich auf diese Datei doppeltklicken und auf "Im Terminal ausführen" wähle?
<k1l> frager123: das hängt wohl von "der datei" ab
<locodir-user> was steht in der datei?
<locodir-user> vielleicht hast du einen syntaxfehler
<frager123> keine Reaktion. In der Datei steht #!/bin/bash als erstes und dann drunter der Befehl
<frager123> Ich wollte das Script auf dem Desktop lassen. Lubuntu ist auf einem USB Stick installiert als normale Installation
<MarkusH> frager123: was gibt es als Fehlermeldung?
<k1l> executable bit gesetzt?
<frager123> jetzt habe ich den Stick meinem kleinen Cousin gegeben und er hat noch nie Linux gesehen und muss den Befehl selber ins Terminal kopieren ^^
<frager123> k1l, ja gesetzt mit rechtsklick und dann unter Eigenschaften "als Programm ausführen"
<MarkusH> frager123: mach sicherheitshalber mal ein chmod +x /pfad/zur/datei.sh
<frager123> MarkusH, es gibt keinerlei Meldung
<MarkusH> und wechsel danach mal im terminal in das verzeichnis wo die datei liegt und gebe "./datei.sh" ein
<frager123> MarkusH, ja hätte ich tun sollen, aber ich karotte komm ja nicht auf sowas ^^
<beaver74> :)
<MarkusH> hätte?
<MarkusH> :D
<frager123> MarkusH, ja der USB Stick ist jetzt beim Cousin
<MarkusH> frager123: zufällig FAT32 oder NTFS formatiert?
<frager123> MarkusH, ext4
<MarkusH> ok
<frager123> ist ne reale Installation
<k1l> um welchen befehl geht es denn?
<MarkusH> ich bin dann mal weg
<MarkusH> gute Nacht
<k1l> bb MarkusH 
<frager123> k1l, um diesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videograbbing#Aufnehmen-MPEG2-DVD-der-Videoquelle-mit-Sound-ALSA
<Der_Geraet> frager123's url: http://tinyurl.com/c2gba8d |        Videograbbing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<frager123> vielleicht kam gar keine Reaktion weil noch kein /dev/video0 angeschlossen war oder?
<k1l> ja. man könnte den befehl erstmal so testen.
<frager123> vielleicht muss ich es wirklich aus der Konsole ausführbar machen, vielleicht geht das per GUI nicht oder?
<frager123> k1l, muss ich eigentlich /dev/video0 jedesmal neu ausführbar machen, beim reinstecken des Videograbbers oder wird das im System irgendwo registriert? #verständnisfrage
<beaver74> so oder so müsste das script ausführbar sein, frager123 .. wenn du es in der Konsole startest, könntest du dir die evtl. ablaufenden Meldungen ansehen, die dir sehr wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen könnten.
<frager123> beaver74, ok
<m15k> Hi, kann ich die vmlinuz datei für einen bestimmten kernel irgendwo herbekommen?
<m15k> Oder wird die zum booten nicht benötigt?
<beaver74> m15k, vmlinuz ist für gewöhnlich der Kernel
<m15k> irgendwie wurde mein /boot nicht richtig installiert
<m15k> und die datei hat 0 byte
<k1l> ,grub2? m15k 
<Der_Geraet> m15k: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<beaver74> m15k, es handelt sich dabei um eine Neuinstallation?
<m15k> beaver74: ja
<m15k> musste grub2 nachinstallieren
<k1l> vlt nur mal wie unter reparatur beschrieben grub2 in den MBR neu installieren?
<m15k> ne
<k1l> war das keine normale installtion?
<m15k> also ich hab das ding schon 2x installiert
<beaver74> k1l, dann wäre doch vmlinuz vorhanden?
<m15k> mh
<m15k> guter punkt
<k1l> wenn die installation auch grub nicht installiert hatte hat sie vl noch mehr falsch gemacht
<m15k> ich hau das boot verzeichnis nochmal weg
<m15k> und installier grub nochmal
<beaver74> m15k, meine Empfehlung (lasse mich gerne verbessern): Neuinstallieren
<k1l> jo, wenn es eh neu ist nochmal die cd/usb stick überprüfen und dann neu isntallieren
<beaver74> m15k, "ich hau das boot verzeichnis nochmal weg"? Der GRUB wird dir /boot nicht neu erstellen..
<reddexx> Hi kann mir einer helfen, wie kann ich bei Xubuntu den Autologin ausmachen
<m15k> I see
<beaver74> too late?
<m15k> hau die partition nochmal weg und installiere den kollegen nochmal
<m15k> jap ;)
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> m15k, du verwendest für /boot eine eigene Partition?
<m15k> nein
<m15k> macht das sinn?
<beaver74> nein, nicht in jedem Fall.. lass es lieber
<reddexx> kann mir einer bitte helfen
<m15k> reddexx, vielleicht hilft das ja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527
<beaver74> ,gdm? reddexx 
<Der_Geraet> reddexx, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<reddexx> danke
<k1l> den hat er nicht, wenn er xubuntu nutzt
<beaver74> doch?
<beaver74> oder bei 11.10 nicht mehr?
<k1l> das nutzt xdm
<k1l> wenn nicht auch lightdm ab oneiric
<beaver74> ok
<reddexx> grad auch gemerkt -.-
<reddexx> kann mir da einer helfen
<beaver74> reddexx, schau mal hier - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lightdm
<reddexx> LightDM hab ich glaub nicht installiert
<k1l> dann wirds xdm sein
<reddexx> doch ist installiert :D grad in Software-Center gesehn
<beaver74> k1l, welcher wird denn jetzt default installiert, wenn xubuntu 11.10 verwendet wird?
<m15k> so, es geht weiter
<m15k> "invalid arch independent ELF magic"
<k1l> beaver74: k.a. hab grad kein xubuntu oneiric zur hand. aber früher war es xdm. k.a. ob die mit auf lightdm umgezogen sind
<k1l> m15k: uefi anstatt bios?
<dAnjou> die sind noch bei xdm soweit ich mich erinnere
<m15k> sieht so aus
<m15k> scheiß neue technik
<m15k> ;)
<reddexx> bei LightDM steht nur drauf  wie man es aktiviert aber nicht wie man deaktiviert
<beaver74> 11.04 soll GDM verwenden, laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM
<k1l> beaver74: Xubuntu.
<beaver74> ja, hatte ich ja auch noch vor ein paar Wochen :) da war der GDM installiert, schau doch mal fix auf den link
<reddexx> muss ich "autologin-user=reddexx" löschen?
<k1l> beaver74: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager  das wäre der richtige link gewesen :p  aber da hast du recht
<k1l> reddexx: ja. quasi die autologin sachen rückgängig
<reddexx> oder die komplette conf?
<reddexx> die wird ja wahrscheinlich neu generiert oder?
<k1l> reddexx: einfach löschen ist meist der brutale weg
<k1l> auskommentieren würde ich anfangs probieren
<reddexx> kein scherz oder?
<reddexx> i teste mal
<m15k> oh man
<m15k> das mit dem efi ist ja anscheinend schwieriger als angenommen
<k1l> vlt kannst du im bios ja auf bios stellen
<raar324> hi wie starte Ich ein Installiertes Programm
<k1l> welches programm und wie installiert? welches ubuntu?
<raar324> ubuntu 11.10
<raar324> Aircrack zum Beispiel
<k1l> alt+f2 und dann aircrack. aber hier gibts keinen supporr zu aircrack
<raar324> oder zum Besipiel Ein brennprogramm
<raar324> hat Ubuntu schon eins??
<k1l> ,brennprogramme? raar324 
<frager123> raar324, ja brasero
<Der_Geraet> raar324, Brennprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brennprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<raar324> ich habe gelesen das Ubuntu 11.10 schon eins bei der instalation 
<raar324> mit installiert
<raar324> es geht hauptsäclich um programme die Ich runterlade kann man die auch starten??
<k1l> raar324: man laedt unter ubuntu nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter. das ist windows getue
<raar324> lol
<raar324> Ich meinte das was Ich über den Softwarecenter runtergeladen habe
<raar324> Ich weiß war zu lange mit kack windows beschäftigt
<raar324> wie startet man ein Programm
<k1l> drueck mal die windows taste und gib den namen ein
<raar324>  Alt F2 findet man zwar das Programm Aber wie öffne Ich es
<k1l> enter
<raar324> der Ordner öffnet sich
<k1l> oder draufklicken
<raar324> so wie startet man es nun
<k1l> worum geht es denn?
<k1l> das haengt davon ab wie das installiert wurde
<k1l> und was es ist
<raar324> insatlliert durch den Sofwarecenter
<raar324> installiert aber öffnen
<raar324> hmm
<bullgard4> Warum treibt der Prozess gwibber-service die CPU-Last auf >=80% bei einem Rechner der Centrino-Klasse? Was hat der so viel zu tun? 
<Guest99726> hi
<Guest99726> wie bearbeitet man die grub von ubuntu 11?
<bullgard4> Warum treibt der Prozess gwibber-service die CPU-Last auf >=80% bei einem Rechner der Centrino-Klasse? Was hat der so viel zu tun? 
<spY|da> bullgard4, ich wusste bis eben nichtmal was das ist 
<spY|da> igitt sag ich da nur 
<bullgard4> :-)
<Schupfnudel> msg nickserv identify gala54&zb
<koegs> Schupfnudel: Zeit das Passwort zu ändern
<Fussel> ohne mail empfängt er das nimmi
<koegs> jo
<Fussel> ich frag mich: wie so spät noch tab funktioniert?
<sash_> Tuts nicht.
<koegs> copypasta
<Fussel> ahjaps :)
<bullgard4> Nach welchem Ereignis beginnt Banshee 2.2.1, ein neues Log ~/.config/banshee-1/log zu schreiben?
<pupe> hey leute, kann mir jemand helfen? ich scheine ein problem mit dem nvidia-treiber oder unity/compiz unter 11.10 zu haben. trotz installiertem current-treiber startet nur unity2d. "compiz --replace" funktioniert, nur hab ich dann 2 "dash"s, die sich überlagern. hat jemand ne idee?
<pupe> keiner ne idee?
<jokrebel> ,geduld? pupe
<Der_Geraet> pupe: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<pupe> geht klar!:)
<bullgard4> pupe: Zur Illustration: Ich hatte (in einem anderen IRC-Kanal) eine Frage gestellt, und nach einer ganzen Stunde wurde sie beantwortet.
<pupe> bullgard4: danke für deinen beistand:) ist das erste mal heut, muss ja erstma guckn wie das hier läuft.
<bullgard4> pupe: Bei mir funktioniert Compiz unter Ubuntu 11.10, aber ich habe keine Nvidia-Karte, und ich verwende kein Unity. --  Ich denke, daß das, was Du beobachtest, ein Bug ist, und Du solltest ihn an Launchpad melden.
<frank__> moin, hat jemand von euch schon netflix zum laufen gebracht?
<fbausch> ,wf? frank__ 
<Der_Geraet> frank__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> frank__: das nutzt silverlight mit drm. das kannste knicken
<frank__> hm mist
<frank__> naja dann halt per vm... dekadenter overhead aber besser als nix 
<k1l> könntest ne windows vbox aufsetzen. aber mit wine oder mono wird das nix werden.
<frank__> ja hab schon ne windows vm hier am laufen
<MarkusH> k1l: was spricht gegen silverlight mit mono? hab ich auf lucid laufen
<MarkusH> und ja, netflix läuft
<k1l> MarkusH: läuft das mit dem drm kram mittlerweile? mein letzter kentnisstand war: läuft nicht
<MarkusH> k1l: ich hab's im ~September getestet
<MarkusH> das lief
<MarkusH> zwar nicht flüssig, aber bleibt bei dem Laptop den ich hatte auch nicht aus :D
<k1l> dann sag das mal dem frank__ 
<stephan_arch> ich möchte gerne plymouth löschen, also damit ich kein splash screen mehr habe, aber wenn ich das auswähle, dann werden automatisch einige init datei mit gelöscht
<stephan_arch> wieso?
<MarkusH> stephan_arch: welche init-dateien?
<stephan_arch> MarkusH, ich guck nochmal nach
<stephan_arch> initframs-tools, initscripts, initltool und vieles mehr...
<koegs> stephan_arch: was sagt lsb_release -a?
<Elw3> da musst du einige packete tauschen, weil plymoith scheinbarb fehlerhafte abhängigkeiten hat
<koegs> alternativ in der /etc/default/grub eintragen: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<koegs> danach "sudo update-grub"
<bekks> Elw3: Wie soll man die Pakete denn tauschen?
<Elw3> gibs ne ppa für 
<fbausch> stephan_arch: hast du im Ubuntuusers-Wiki den Plymouth-Artikel gelesen?
<koegs> total unnötig, da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth#Kleine-Loesung
<fbausch> stephan_arch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth
<Elw3> mom vllt hab ich die noch drin
<koegs> Elw3: bitte einem unbedarfte User nur im Notfall PPAs empfehlen, danke
<koegs> es gibt schliesslich auch einfachere Lösungen
<MarkusH> koegs: reicht es nicht einfach das "quiet splash" rauszunehmen ?
<Elw3> koegs, steht so im wiki ^^
<MarkusH> Elw3: da steht auch die warnung bei, dass fremdquellen das system gefährden
<koegs> MarkusH: "quiet splash" löschen und stattdessen "noplymouth" eintragen
<MarkusH> ,fremdquelle?
<Der_Geraet> Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<stephan_arch> "Falls damit das System korrekt (ohne "boot splash") bootet, kann man als dauerhafte Lösung auch Plymouth ganz entfernen oder einen Kernelparameter in die Datei /etc/default/grub einfügen:"  das komplette entfernen geht ja nicht wegen den falschen abhängigkeiten 
<Elw3> wenn er schon plymouth entpfernen will weis er sicher was er tut 
<bekks> stephan_arch: Zeigst Du uns bitte mal dein lsb_release -a ?
<stephan_arch> bekks, ich habe jetzt hier linux mint, auf meiner ubuntu maschine gibt es aber das gleiche problem
<Elw3> er will ja wissen wie es geht und nich wieso er es nicht machen soll
<stephan_arch> kakashi@VirtualBox ~ $ lsb_release -a
<stephan_arch> No LSB modules are available.
<stephan_arch> Distributor ID:	LinuxMint
<stephan_arch> Description:	Linux Mint 12 Lisa
<stephan_arch> Release:	12
<stephan_arch> Codename:	lisa
<koegs> danke, komm doch wieder, wenn du mit Ubuntu unterwegs bist, stephan_arch
<MarkusH> ,nopaste? stephan_arch 
<Der_Geraet> stephan_arch: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<koegs> ansonsten kannst du einfach meiner link zum wiki folgen
<stephan_arch> koegs, den habe ich gelesen aber da steht nichts mit falscher abhängigkeit
<MarkusH> stephan_arch: Mint ist NICHT Ubuntu
<f31n> hey, ich bin grad dabei ein kleines plakat zu erstellen dass ich in ner druckerei drucken würde, jetzt haben die mir erklärt dass ich einen transparenten hintergrund benötige, nur wenn ich print to file, pdf oder ps angebe wird der hintergrund immer weiß, kann mir da wer helfen?
<Elw3> mom ich guck ma ob ich den link gebookmarkt hab
<stephan_arch> MarkusH, wie würdest du das problem in ubuntu lösen? ich habe dort auch das problem
<stephan_arch> 11.10
<koegs> [16:18:00] <+koegs> total unnötig, da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth#Kleine-Loesung
<koegs> da steht die antwort
<MarkusH> stephan_arch: kA
<Elw3> f31n, man kann auch druckvorgänge direkt in pdf machen
<stephan_arch> koegs, da steht nur wie man das deaktivieren kann, aber nicht löschen kann wenn man eine falsche abhängigkeit hat
<MarkusH> ich habe ubuntu nurnoch auf dem firmen system. und da fummel ich definitiv nicht mit ppas rum
<koegs> stephan_arch: unter Ubuntu besteht auch keine notwendigkeit plymouth zu löschen
<f31n> Elw3: das hab ich ja nur setzt er die hintergrundfarbe weiß ...
<f31n> oder meinst du es gibt ein export?
<MarkusH> f31n: exportier das bild als PNG mit Transparenz.
<f31n> MarkusH: hab ich bereits
<MarkusH> eine vernünftige Druckerei wird das dann auch drucken können
<MarkusH> denn PDF etc haben afaik keine Transparenz
<Elw3> hm sollte eig nicht weiß sein
<stephan_arch> koegs, sehr subjektiv, ich möchte es löschen, aber ich google mal weiter und guck ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die abhängikeiten aufzulösen
<Elw3> wobei der drucker die farbe weiß eh meist als transparent ansieht
<Elw3> macht ja aufem weißen papier eh keinen sinn...
<f31n> okay
<Elw3> stephan_arch, ich habs leider nicht mehr als lesezeichen , aber entweder das deutsche oder englishe wiki hat nen link zu nem forum post in dem die anleitung steht
<Elw3> moment das ist doch schon der artikel von koegs oO
<stephan_arch> Elw3, wo steht da was von abhängigkeit auflösen?
<Elw3> im abschnitt löschen würd ich mal sagen....
<Elw3> wer lesen kann ist hier klar im vorteil
<stephan_arch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth#Kleine-Loesung  <-- ich suche hier sogar nach löschen via firefox, aber ich finde nichts
<fbausch> stephan_arch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Deinstallieren
<Elw3> ja gut meint ich halt "Deinstallieren" wenns dem herr so genehm ist
<stephan_arch> danke fbausch :) 
<stephan_arch> wusste nicht das dieser fehler nicht von den devs gelöst wird obwohl er länger da ist :)
<Elw3> geht es dir eigentlich um bootgeschwindikeit ? oder warum ?
<pupe> hat vielleicht doch noch jemand eine idee zu meinem unity/compiz-problem?
<stephan_arch> ich möchte gerne slim als loginmanger haben
<stephan_arch> jetzt benutzt slim .xsession als config, was muss ich dort eintragen damit ich xfce starten kann?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Für Ubuntu? Oder für Dein Mint?
<stephan_arch> für beides, aber ubuntu sollte reichen
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SLIM#Unterschiedliche-Desktopumgebungen-einrichten hier lesen und mit ein bisschen Gehirnschmalz umsetzen
<stephan_arch> koegs, das habe ich gelesen, aber ich fand dort nichts mit xfce
<koegs> ich sagte ja, ein bisschen gehirnschmalz
<koegs> "startxfce4" ist wahrscheinlich das was du suchst
<stephan_arch> koegs, danke, versuch ich mal :)
<stephan_arch> ich steh total auf lightweight tools :)
<stephan_arch> wäre toll wenn sich einer auf ein lightweight ubuntu stark machen würde, nur mit lightweight tools die unabhängig sind, wie slim, wicd und co :)
<koegs> stephan_arch: vor der nächsten Frage lieferst du ein "lsb_release" von deinem laufenden Ubuntu, sonst gibt es eine freundliche Weiterleitung
<koegs> "lsb_release -a" sollte das heissen
<stephan_arch> bekommst auch ein uname -r von mir :)
<stephan_arch> kakashi@VirtualBox ~ $ lsb_release -d
<stephan_arch> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<stephan_arch> kakashi@VirtualBox ~ $ uname -r
<stephan_arch> 3.0.0-14-generic
<fbausch> ,nopaste? stephan_arch 
<Der_Geraet> stephan_arch: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<stephan_arch> dumme frage, aber wieso nutzt ubuntu .xsession als config für slim?
<stephan_arch> und nicht xinitr wie gentoo, arch oder slack?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Das darfst Du gern die Entwickler selbst fragen.
<fbausch> ,ot? stephan_arch 
<Der_Geraet> stephan_arch, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<stephan_arch> koegs, ich habe jezt starxfce4 eingetragen und ist funktioniert, aber ich habe kein netzwertk mehr
<koegs> ,fn? stephan_arch
<Der_Geraet> stephan_arch: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<stephan_arch> koegs, auf meinem xfce panel hat das netwerkicon ein kreuz, firefox kann zu keinen seiten gelangen
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: In deinem virtuellem Alibi-Ubuntu?
<koegs> LAN, WLAN? per Interfaces-Datei oder Network-Manager konfiguriert? DHCP oder statisch? was sagt "ifconfig -a", bla blub
<stephan_arch> jo, will ich erst mal auf einer virtual testen
<stephan_arch> aber seit dem ich slim nutze geht es nicht
<koegs> das wird garantiert weder was mit slim, noch mit xfce zu tun haben, aber bastel du mal ruhig weiter, ich bin eh gleich weg
<fbausch> stephan_arch: "was sagt 'ifconfig -a'"
<stephan_arch> http://pastebin.com/bCDCN3ie
<stephan_arch> das ist mein ifconfig -a
<stephan_arch> hilft das weiter fbausch und koegs ?
<MarkusH> stephan_arch: dann noch die ausgabe von 'route -n' und 'cat /etc/resolve.conf'
<stephan_arch> einmal :  http://pastebin.com/8TGZnhL2
<fbausch> stephan_arch: hat dein Gastgebersystem Internet?
<stephan_arch> jo, ich spreche ja gerade mit euch ^^ 
<stephan_arch> das probleme habe ich seit slim
<stephan_arch> cat: /etc/resolve.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<LupusE> hi
<stephan_arch> fbausch, MarkusH, habt ihr eine idee?
<stephan_arch> btw: ich kann mir nur ablemden, neustarten oder herunterfahren kann ich nicht
<stephan_arch> nur mit dem terminal geht das
<fbausch> du benutzt grad Slim. hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Slim befolgt in Sachen Installation?
<fbausch> stephan_arch: meiner Erfahrung nach, sollte es nach sudo dpkg-reconfigure slim funktionieren (wahrscheinlich nach Neustart)
<stephan_arch> fbausch, habe ich alles so gemacht, das reconfigure kamm sogar nach der installation automatisch
<stephan_arch> und slim sehe ich ja, ich benutze es nur zweifele ich das es alles starte was ich brauche
<stephan_arch> fbausch, ich geh mal zurück mit gdm via reconfigure
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> weiß jemand wie ich in faumaschine mehr als nur 256MB Ram für die VM einstellen kann?
<stephan_arch> fbausch, ich bin jetzt mit gdm in xfce gestarte
<jokrebel> faumaschine?
<stephan_arch> internet geht jetzt wieder
<stephan_arch> fbausch, eine idee?
<MarkusH> hast du nachdem du slim installiert hast mal rebootet?
<stephan_arch> MarkusH, na schicher doch 
<fbausch> JSeann: faumaschine gibts nicht in den Paketquellen von Ubuntu und die meisten hier haben sicher noch nichts davon gehört. Du solltest dich an den Support von denen wenden
<JSeann> fbausch, also ich habe faumachine in den quellen gefunden
<fbausch> oh... bei der Suche verschrieben
<stephan_arch> fbausch, hast du eine idee?
<fbausch> JSeann: auf eigene Gefahr (Sicherung etc. anlegen) schau mal in die Datei system.vhdl
<JSeann> fbausch, hab ich schon probiert, der hat das vorher irgendwo gecached wie mir scheint
<fbausch> JSeann: leider finde ich keine Doku. Eine Möglichkeit: http://www3.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/Research/FAUmachine/#contact
<fbausch> stephan_arch: im Moment habe ich keine Idee
<stephan_arch> ok
<JSeann> fbausch, jupp, dass werde ich wohl mal tun
<ranzi> hallo
<ranzi> kann mir mal jmd. kurz btgl. dvd wiedergabe behilflich sein?
<fbausch> ,wf? ranzi 
<Der_Geraet> ranzi: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ranzi> ich würde gerne eine original dvd wiedergeben. allerdings spielt mein pc diese nicht ab. ich besitze ubuntu 11.10. weder vlc, noch totem spielen die ab
<ranzi> hab alle codecs installiert die auf der wiki seite aufgelistet sind
<ranzi> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/css-geschuetzte-dvds-abspielen/?highlight=xin#post-314167
<Der_Geraet> ranzi's url: http://tinyurl.com/7f2j37j |        CSS geschützte DVDs abspielen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ranzi> habe darüber schon probiert weiter zu kommen, aber fehlanzeige
<ranzi> ja genau die seite
<ranzi> welches deb paket meint denn der autor?
<fbausch> ranzi: schau mal hier: http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/230-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-post-installation-guide#dvd-playback
<Der_Geraet> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/d3zjf6u | Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot Post Installation Guide - my-guides.net
<ubuntu> hey ich hab ein problem, ich will gerade ubuntu neben windows installieren auf einer eigenen partition und ich bin gerade im live cd modus.. ja mein problem ist, dass er die windows parition nicht erkennt nicht erkennt er meint das is leerer speicherplaty
<ubuntu> wobei windows aber installiert ist
<MarkusH> ubuntu: nopaste mal bitte die Ausgabe von 'fdisk -l'
<ubuntu> http://nopaste.info/f448e4d162.html
<ubuntu> aber wie gesagt, windows 7 ist installiert
<ubuntu> naja somal mein windows 7 eh spinnt weil wegn SP1 kein crack mehr geht hau ich mir einfach ganz ubuntu rauf und lass windows nur mehr in der virtuellen maschine XD
<fbausch> ubuntu: uns interessiert nicht, wie du an Win7 gekommen bist
<fbausch> ubuntu: schau mal hier http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1852928.html
<ubuntu> ok sorrz
<ubuntu> ah da hat jmd das selbe prob_
<ubuntu> aso
<ranzi> habe die ganzen lib css installiert mit smplayer, aber es funzt nicht
<MarkusH> ,fn? ranzi 
<Der_Geraet> ranzi: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<MarkusH> ranzi: gibt es fehlermeldungen?
<ranzi> fehlermeldungen: nein. der vlc player startet das intro, aber das menü erscheint nicht. und totem player liest die dvd erst gar nicht
<MarkusH> ranzi: starte vlc mal über die Konsole
<ranzi> wie funktioniert das?
<fbausch> Terminal öffnen und vlc eintippen
<ranzi> jut getan, und gleich medium geöffnet
<ranzi> film an. vorpsnan kommt und bricht ab
<fbausch> steht jetzt was im Terminal?
<vectory> hab mich heut gewundert, das dvd abspielen mit vlc gut lief, aber die vbos auf festplatte kopieren und abspielen hat gehakt wie sau
<ranzi> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in /build/buildd/libdvdread-4.1.3/src/nav_read.c:161 *** *** for (pci->hli.hl_gi.btn_ns != 0 && pci->hli.hl_gi.btngr_ns != 0) || (pci->hli.hl_gi.btn_ns == 0 && pci->hli.hl_gi.btngr_ns == 0) ***  libdvdnav: Language 'en' not found, using 'de' instead libdvdnav: Menu Languages available: de  [0xb71005ec] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms) 
<vectory> au
<vectory> ein ja hätte gereicht
<ranzi> sorry ^^
<vectory> probier halt mplayer
<ranzi> genau dasselbe
<ranzi> ich probier mal andere dvd's aus
<ranzi> from hell funktioniert, hat nur nen leichten blau-stich
<ranzi> mh die nächste geht auch
<CVF> ?
<beowolf> hallo zusammen. meine /var/log/messages sind leer. werden die vielleicht woanders gespeichert?
<LupusE> in /var/log/syslog?
<SunTsu> beowolf: schau Dir doch einfach die Config an, /etc/rsyslog.d/ enthaelt ja nicht viele Dateien
<MarkusH> beowolf: ls /var/log ;)
<MarkusH> dann siehst du die ein oder andere logdatei
<ranzi> also smplayer läuft einwandfrei. auch sound. aber kann mir jmd sagen, warum bei allen programmen die filme einen blau-stich haben?
<MarkusH> ranzi: Problem kenne ich, ich hab aber keine Lösung dazu gefunden
<LupusE> ranzi: weil der monitor kaputt ist, das kabel nicht richtig sitzt oder die farbwerte nicht stimmen?
<ranzi> monitor ist ok, kabel auch. rest eigtl. auch. kann das auch an den einstellungen liegen der programme?
<ranzi> hätte ja sein können, dass jmd da schon mal hilfe erhalten hat
<LupusE> wenn alles eigendl. OK ist, dann hast du eigendl. kein problem.
<ranzi> außer dem blaustich, nein^^
<SunTsu> ranzi: Hast du eigentlich decss und co installiert?
<LupusE> stichwort 'farbtemperatur'. das faellt aber nicht in dne ubuntu support.
<ranzi> decss & co? nicht das ich wüsste
<SunTsu> ranzi: Ohne wirst Du viele DVDs nicht sehen koennen
<beowolf> MarkusH ls /var/log zeigt mir viele Dateien an. die messages-Datei ist aber 0 bytes groß. läuft da was verkehrt?
<ranzi> jetzt kann ich sie sehen. dank eurer hilfe. aber momentan ist nen blau stich übrig geblieben
<MarkusH> beowolf: nö
<SunTsu> beowolf: garnichts. Lass mich raten, Du hast geupdatet?
<MarkusH> wie SunTsu und LupusE schon gesagt haben, es gibt noch die datei /var/log/syslog
<beowolf> ich habe ubuntu 11.10 mit gnome 3
<LupusE> beowolf: googlen rockt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<SunTsu> beowolf: schau einfach in die rsyslogd config, dann wirst Du sehen warum messages leer ist
<LupusE> also wenn du einen fehler genannt haben willst: du hast die releasse notes nicht gelesen (liebevoll 'aenderungsbenachrichtigung' auf deutsch uebersetzt)
<CVF> keine schreibrechte hahaha
<SunTsu> LupusE: Mach ich auch nicht, erhoeht die Spannung
<MarkusH> CVF: ??
<beowolf> danke an LupusE und SunTsu, ich werde erstmal lesen
<LupusE> wobei ich an dem artikel doof finde, das nicht beschrieben sthet wo die messages datei hin ist. nuetzlich war sie auf jeden fall.
<LupusE> ah, das steht unter 'Probleme und Lösungen' :)
<SunTsu> LupusE: *.*;auth,authpriv.none           -/var/log/syslog ist wohl der Ersatz
<LupusE> SunTsu: das weis ich. aber der leser des wikis nicht immer.
<SunTsu> LupusE: IMHO ist es auch so leicht herauszubekommen, einfach auf die Änderungen in /var/log schauen, da sticht syslog doch schell hervor
<shent> ubuntu erfolgreich installiert, neustart. dann kommt das http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7274/imag0691.jpg was mach ich falsch
<LupusE> fehler 1: meldungen als screenshot posten.
<k1l> shent: der will immernoch pxe booten. 
<k1l> shent: sicher, dass da wirklich auf die festplatte installiert wurde und die uch vor dem pxe boot in der bootfolge ist?
<shent> k1l ja 
<k1l> shent: dein bios findet da aber nichts zum booten
<k1l> also entweder ist der grub nicht drauf, oder es sind gar keine daten drauf
<shent> k1l da kommt ja danach eine auswahl von wo ich booten will dann wähl ich festplatte aus dann kommt wieder nichts.. :(  wenn ich von derl ive cd starte erkennt es aber dass schon ubuntu drauf ist also müsste schon was drauf sein
<k1l> shent: starte mal die live cd und schau ob da wirklich was drauf ist auf der festplatte
<k1l> dann würde ich auch mal den grub in den MBR von /dev/sda installieren gemäß der anleitung unten unter reperatur:
<k1l> ,grub2? shent 
<Der_Geraet> shent: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ans_> hi
<ans_> woran könnte es liegen, dass bei mir alle fenster leicht grau sind? (ubuntu 11.10, unity)
<fbausch> ans_: Farbe am Monitor nachfüllen ;)
<k1l> ans_: was heisst leicht grau?
<fbausch> ans_: seit wann ist das so?
<ans_> seit ner weile. also farblich nicht so kräftig wie sonst, die leiste links ist aber normal
<ans_> und jetzt sagt nicht, ich soll onkel google fragen :D das hab ich schon xD
<k1l> ich kann mir da keinen auslöser vorstellen. kannst du mal nen screenshot machen?
<ans_> ja, moment :D
<ans_> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7264/bildschirmfotoam2011122.png
<k1l> ist dein system grade vlt einfach ausgelastet?
<k1l> was ist, wenn du auf einen anderen desktop nach unten oder rechts wechselst?
<ans_> eigentlich nicht wirklich ausgelastet ^^ auf den anderen fenstern ists genau so
<ans_> also bei den anderen desktopoberflächen 
<k1l> starte mal nen terminal und schau mal was top (oder htop) zur load sagen
<ans_> okay
<ans_> du meinst bei load average?
<ans_> load average: 2.82, 2.25, 1.84
<bekks> Och, das geht noch.
<k1l> also ich denke bei ihm ist das auslastungs bedingt
<tahoma> ???
<k1l> ,wf? tahoma 
<Der_Geraet> tahoma: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tahoma> ich haette da eine frage...
<fbausch> tahoma: schieß los
<k1l> tahoma: lies die meldung vom bot. da gibt nen leitfaden.
<SunTsu> tahoma: Das ist zwar gut zu wissen, hilt aber weder Dir noch uns weiter. Also: Einfach fragen, so präzise wie möglich
<tahoma> wieso kann man mit unetbootin keine bootfaehigen ntfs formartierten usb-sticks mit einem ISO erzeugen?
<k1l> tahoma: weil halt. aber unetbootin formatiert doch eh vorher :)
<SunTsu> tahoma: DA kann ich jetzt nur raten, aber es koennte daran liegen dass NTFS kein offenes Format ist und Unterstuetzung in offenen Systemen dafuer eher schwach ist
<tahoma> @k1l noe, unetbootin formatiert nix
<k1l> es liegt daran, dass die ntfs treiber noch nicht so lange so stabil sind.
<k1l> fat hat sich halt bewährt
<tahoma> laut legende im gparted unterstuetzt ubuntu ntfs vollstaendig
<SunTsu> NTFS ist halt auch nicht das einfachste Format, multiple filestreams usw.
<k1l> tahoma: 1. mittlerweile und 2. ist das ja kein ubuntu eigenes programm
<SunTsu> tahoma: Davon abgesehen ist auch Schreibzugriff unter ubuntu nicht ganz unriskant, und Filesystemreparaturen sollte man immernoch tunlichst vermeiden
<SunTsu> tahoma: Du kannst Dich fuer all den Kaese aber gerne bei Microsoft bedanken, die sich standhaft weigern ausfuehrlich zu dokumentieren
<tahoma> unetbootin unter xp pro z.B. kann ein ISO auf einen STICK uebertragen (es laeuft zwar auch nicht), aber immerhin
<k1l> tahoma: aber das auszudiskutieren hilft dem problem (ähm welchem problem nochmal genau) auch nciht weiter. reiche es bei dem projekt doch als feature request ein
<tahoma> bootfaehige unter linux erstellen ist kein problem, aber wehe, man probierts mit einem win-ISO
<k1l> tahoma: das ist alles kein ubuntu support :/
<SunTsu> tahoma: Dann wend Dich doch bitte an den unetbootin-Support
<tahoma> gibt es plattform-uebergreifende tools zum erstellen von bootfaehigen usb-sticks?
<Kernel-E1ror>  tahoma: klingt fast so als wenn du versuchst einen bootfähigen USB-Stick mit einem lauffähigen Windows zu erstellen, richtig?
<k1l> tahoma: für ubuntu systeme unetbootin :p
<k1l> für win systeme bitte an den win support wenden.
<tahoma> @Kernel-E1ror stimmt.
<k1l> (also win auf dem stick)
<Kernel-E1ror> Mir ist da mal etwas unter die Finger gekommen... Das war direkt ein Windows (?XP) basiertes Livesystem....
<Kernel-E1ror> ich müsste aber in meinem Hirn wühlen um auf den Namen zu kommen...
<k1l> Kernel-E1ror: ja, aber das ist kein thema für hier. könnt gerne nach ##windows gehen
<sash_> Ja, BartPE, leider hier nicht Thema ;)
<Kernel-E1ror> sash_ genau.. das ist es :)
<tahoma> ansosnten nutze ich ja ubuntu (95%), aber hier und da brauchts halt auch noch windoof
<Kernel-E1ror> k1l: stimmt aber so kurz nach Weihnachten wollte ich ihn nicht verhungern lassen :)
<sash_> tahoma: Ja, zum hundertsten Mal: Die Installation und Vorbereitung von Windows wird hier nicht supportet.
<k1l> Kernel-E1ror: wer so herumdruckst weiss von anfang an, dass er hier falsch ist. und nun ist EOD
<Kernel-E1ror> tahoma: Virtual Box, wine, VMware Player....?
<sash_> Kleiner linuxbezogener Tipp: Nach der Windows-Installation von Ubuntu den Bootloader neu installieren lassen. Und das wars nun.
<tahoma> Immerhin lassen sich ja auch betriebsfremde CD und DVDs aus ISOs mit k3B unter ubuntu erzeugen
<bekks> Deswegen supporten wir deren Installation aber trotzdem nicht.
<tahoma> wieso sollte das bei USB-Sticks nicht machbar sein?
<sash_> tahoma: Weil USB-Sticks keine CDs sind?
<k1l> tahoma: jetzt hör auf rumzustänkern. es ist hier kein thema. du hast ausreichend tipps bekommen. ENDE!
<basti> abend. seit dem update auf 3.0.0-14 habe ich probleme mit ndiswrapper. zumindest glaube ich das. wenn ich den rechner runter fahren will, fangen die beiden tastatur led neben numlock lustig an zu blinken und ich kann die kiste nur noch ausmachen. in welcher logfile finde ich die meldungen dazu, so dass man mir oder ich mir selber evtl helfen könnte?
<k1l> dmesg.0 und syslog.1 in /var/log mal reingucken
<basti> kann man dmesg so einstellen, dass ein zeitstempel mit geloggt wird?
<bekks> Ja.
<basti> wie/wo?
<bekks> In der kernel config. Stichwort printk.
<k1l> der schreibt ja vorne dran XXX nach boot.
<basti> bekks, also nicht von haus aus, sondern ich müsste neu kompilieren?
<bekks> basti: Siehe k1l.
<basti> ja, hilfft mir aber gerade nicht, da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wann ich nach dem boot den rechner runtergefahren habe. aber falls jemandem langweilig sein sollte. dmesg.0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/784985/ syslog.1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/784973/
<stephan_arch> ich möchte gerne slim als loginmanger haben, ich habe es installiert und mit dpkg-reconfigure slim eingestellt, das starten und der login funktioniert, aber wenn ich mit slim mich anmelde, nur mit slim, habe ich kein internet, nur wenn ich mit gdm mich einlogge geht das internet
<bekks> stephan_arch: Können wir das lsb_release -a sehen bitte?
<bekks> Alternativ auch lsb_release -d
<bekks> stephan_arch: Und welche slim-Version benutzt Du?
<stephan_arch> ist aber eine virtuelle maschine bekks, ich wills erst hier versuchen und dann auf meinem pc machen :)
<stephan_arch> kakashi@VirtualBox ~ $ lsb_release -a
<stephan_arch> No LSB modules are available.
<stephan_arch> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<stephan_arch> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<stephan_arch> Release:        11.10
<stephan_arch> Codename:       oneiric
<bekks> ,nopaste? stephan_arch 
<Der_Geraet> stephan_arch: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<k1l> stephan_arch: ist die gentoo, arch und mint community echt so schlecht, dass sie dir keinen support geben?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Dass Du hier nicht mehr als 3 Zeilen pasten sollst wurde Dir aber schon gesagt…
<stephan_arch> sorry
<stephan_arch> also in arch und gentoo funxt es ohne probleme
<stephan_arch> ist ein ubuntu problem
<bekks> stephan_arch: Dann möchte ich jetzt bitte mal das /var/log/Xorg.0.log sehen - als nopaste, und nicht hier im Channel - und dann auch noch dpkg -l | grep slim
<stephan_arch> ok, moment
<bekks> Und zwar von der Installation, auf der das Problem auftritt.
<stephan_arch> http://pastebin.com/nBTuC8Yr   xorg.0.log
<bullgard4> Ich habe manchmal das Problem, daß auf dem Ubuntu-Rechner 11.10 ein Audiostück abgespielt wird, ich weiß aber nicht, von welcher Quelle. Wie ermittelt man am einfachsten die aktuelle Audio-Quelldatei?
<stephan_arch> ii  slim                                   1.3.1-8ubuntu1 
<k1l> bullgard4: vlt wenn du mit der maus auf einem musikstück bist? dann wäre es der nautilus vorschau spieler
<stephan_arch> bekks, ich glaube mir fehlt ein daemon
<k1l> stephan_arch: hat das nen grund, dass das nen server kernel ist?
<er4z0r> Ich habe ein Ubuntu in ner VMWare, das (auch nach nem reboot) ein neu hinzugefügtes virtuelles netzwerk-infterface nicht initialisiert. Wie kann ich rausfinden woran es liegt?
<stephan_arch> stabilität
<bullgard4> k1l: Ich bin mit dem Mauszeiger aktuell nicht auf einem Musikdateieintrag im Nautilus.
<stephan_arch> ich bin mir sicher das ich noch in slim was eintragen muss
<bekks> stephan_arch: DER Grund für einen server-kernel ist kompletter Unsinn.
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Dann mach das doch, wenn Du es weist.
<stephan_arch> bekks, habe ich aus einem forum
<stephan_arch> klang logisch für mich^^
<bekks> stephan_arch: Ja, aus einem Forum, das Unsinn verbreitet.
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, das weiss ich eben nicht
<bekks> Zumindest in diesem Punkt.
<stephan_arch> ich google mal fleißig weiter :)
<stephan_arch> und versuchs vielleicht auch mal mit wicd :)
<bekks> Warum benutzt Du denn slim?
<stephan_arch> ach noch etwas, wenn ich mich mit slim anmelde kommt kurz eine aufschrift mit "warte auf netzwerkdienst"
<stephan_arch> bekks, geschmack ;)
<stephan_arch> kann dort schnell umgebungen schaffen wie ich lustig bin und das laden was ich will
<sash_> Weil man den ja auch so oft sieht…
<stephan_arch> wie gesagt geschmack :)
<stephan_arch> naja, scheint keiner eine idee zu haben, danke nochmals k1l, bekks und jokrebel :)
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn man so exotische Sachen und dann auch noch in ner VM nutzt, sollte man sich aber auch selber zu helfen wissen )
<sash_> bullgard4: erfahrungsgemäß ist das der Firefox, weil du in irgendeinem Tab Skripts von einer Seite erlaubt hast, was sich auf einen Tab weiter vorne auswirkt, der dann anfängt, rumzudüdeln.
<bullgard4> sash_: Tatsächlich!
<sash_> Wegen sowas dachte ich schonmal, mein Rechner sei kaputt. Weil auf ner Nvidia-Seite ein Flash-Video startete, dass ziemlich komische Geräusche machte. Reibendes Metall oder so.
<sash_> *das
<k1l> Anonymer1989: magst du mal nach deiner verbindung und dem client schauen?
<Anonymer1989> K1 ich bin mit der room app per iPhone deine
<Anonymer1989> Deine
<k1l> Anonymer1989: mir egal womit du online bist :)  aber halte bitte die anzahl der Join/parts zurück, damit der channel nicht unnötig unüberischtlich wird für einsteiger.
<k1l> Anonymer1989: nimm die channel einfach aus dem autostart. dann ist alles gut
<Anonymer1989> k1l: ich den aus den autostart rausgenommen
<k1l> gut. so kannst du bei fragen einfach joinen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-28
<Anonymer1989> k1l:  was mich bei der App aufregt ist die App. die Verbindung immer nach x min kappt
<k1l> Anonymer1989: wende dich doch an den iphone support :)
<Anonymer1989> K1l eher am Entwickler
<k1l> Anonymer1989: wie auch immer. aber das ist nichts für den ubuntu support channel
<Anonymer1989> Weiß ich
<k1l> ,ot? Anonymer1989 
<Der_Geraet> Anonymer1989, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<dAnjou> jemand ne idee, wie ich meine tastatur deaktivieren kann, sodass nur ne tastenkombi sie wieder aktiviert?
<dAnjou> keinen bock, den stecker zu ziehen
<dAnjou> der is schwer erreichbar
<dAnjou> hab was http://sourceforge.net/projects/lk4b/
<dAnjou> und schwupps is die tastatur wieder sauber
<k1l> hab mich schon gefragt welchen sinn das amcht :)
<dAnjou> wenn der rechner aus is, denk ich immer nich dran :P
<sash_> dAnjou: Alternativ Bildschirm sperren…
<dAnjou> sash_: hab ich schon probiert. hab irgendne taste getroffen, die mich ganz aus der sitzung gekickt hat
<SunTsu> dAnjou: dann wechsel doch einfach auf eine textkonsole...
<dAnjou> da läuft die musik nicht weiter ... is ja auch gut jetz, hab ja was ;)
<Sallio> Frage zu KDE:
<Sallio> http://pastie.org/3082474
<ring2> Sallio, du brauchst deine frage nicht in einen paste zu schreiben. einfach direkt in den channel hier reicht voll aus. ohne konkrete fehlermeldungen wird dir wohl leider keiner weiterhelfen können. ich nutze auch kein kde
<Sallio> die Fehlermeldungen variieren eben^^
<Sallio> wollte ja nicht konkret die Fehler besprechen, sondern nur fragen, ob KDE allgemein recht verbuggt/instabil ist
<ring2> da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Ich nehme gerade einen Internetradio-Stream auf mit VLC 1.1.12. Warum höre ich ihn nicht gleichzeitig? Drücken in der obersten Zeile Lautprecher-Symbol > Klangeinstellungen > (Audio) > Anwendungen > ALSA plugin [firefox] ist nicht stummgeschaltet. (Gestern abend habe ich noch gleichzeitig den Stream gehört.)
<jokrebel> Hi
<Approach> hat jemand eine empfehöungbwas man benutzen könnte um, bilder und ggf. musik auf ein websever zu archivieren und zu nutzen?
<Approach> ...eine empfehlung
<k1l_> Approach: welches ubuntu genau?
<Approach> k1l_: ich denke eher an einen Lamp dienst
<bekks> Approach: Und mit welchem Ubuntu?
<Approach> 10.04
<bekks> Auf deinem Laptop?
<Approach> nope
<bekks> Sondern?
<Approach> auf einen dezenzierten server :D
<bekks> Und der Server läuft schon?
<Approach> klaro
<bekks> Dann würde ich jetzt gerne ein lsb_release -a sehen.
<Approach> hab hier mein private key nicht hier,... :-/
<bekks> Weil es sich eigentlich um ein Fedora handelt, richtig?
<Approach> nö, fedora als server einzusetzen ist nicht prickelnt
<bekks> Approach: Weisst Du, wofür LAMP steht? Linux, Apache, Mysql, PHP. Zu Apache, Mysql und PHP gibt es Wiki-Artikel.
<Approach> bekks: ja klar weis ich wofür lamp steht, deswegen suche ich ja nach einer lamp lösung, wo ich meine bilder archivieren und nutzen kann
<Approach> als ne art private cloud
<bekks> Du hast es nicht verstanden, was LAMP ist.
<bekks> Wenn Du eine private Cloud willst, setz Dir ein 10.0.4 EC2 auf.
<k1l_> Approach: owncloud angucken
<Approach> k1l_: genau nach sowas habe ich gesucht 
<Approach> you are a superman xD
<Approach> k1l_: dieses projekt ist echt intressant
<Approach> k1l_: vorallem noch die todo features
<Approach> die noch kommen
<Approach> bild unterstützung ist nicht soooo toll
<koegs> ,enter? Approach
<Approach> aber es soll noch ausgebaut
<shetlandpony> Approach: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Approach> werden
<koegs> ,ot? Approach
<shetlandpony> Approach, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<k1l_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk: magst du mal nach deiner verbindung schauen?
<maltee_h> Guten Morgen ;)
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein Frage: Wo kann ich das DocumentRoot Verzeichniss meines Apache Webservers ändern?
<maltee_h> Im Wiki finde ich nichts und die httpd.conf ist bei mir leer unter /etc/apache2
<sysdef> maltee_h: grep -rni serverroot /etc/apache2/
<sysdef> jede domain hat ihr eigenes doc root konfiguriert
<sysdef> siehe: grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<maltee_h> ok, danke :)
<Guest7471> mit welchem terminal befehl kann ich das grub menu bearbeiten?
<k1l_> Guest7471: welches ubuntu?
<Guest7471> 11.10 oder höher
<k1l_> ,grub2? Guest7471 
<Guest7471> ja
<k1l_> dort unter knfoguration
<k1l_> (argh bot ist nicht da)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<maltee_h> Ok, habe nun überall das DocumentRoot Verzeichniss geändert. Nun bekomme ich aber immer einen 403 Forbidden Fehler..
<maltee_h> Also wenn ich localhost aufrufe
<koegs> falsche Rechte auf dem Verzeichnis?
<bekks> maltee_h: Wenn Du welche URL genau eingibst?
<maltee_h> koegs: Vermutlich. Wie ändere ich denn die REche für das verzeichniss und alle untervezeichnisse? Ist das nicht irgendwie chmod -R oder sowas?
<maltee_h> bekks: http://localhost
<bekks> maltee_h: Welche Rechte hat das DocumentRoot denn aktuell - bevor Du daran was änderst?
<maltee_h> bekks: drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev   4096 2011-12-13 21:05 VERZEICHNISSNAME
<koegs> matee_h: was sagt denn "lsb_release -a"? kannst du das bitte mal in ein nopaste packen?
<bekks> maltee_h: Wieso heisst dein Dokumentroot VERZEICHNISNAME?
<bekks> Und wieso gehört es es root:plugdev?
<maltee_h> Habe ich gerade einfach so geändert
<maltee_h> :p
<bekks> maltee_h: Selbst schuld. Das war vollkommen falsch.
<bekks> maltee_h: Was sagt: lsb_release -a
<maltee_h> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<maltee_h> No LSB modules are available.
<bekks> Können wir die bitte in einem nopaste sehen?
<bekks> Danke,.
<bekks> ,nopaste? maltee_h 
<maltee_h> Der Bot ist down ;)
<koegs> www.pastebin.com
<maltee_h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785716/
<maltee_h> So zufrieden?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und welche Rechte hatte das DocumentRoot vorher?
<bekks> Und was ist der absolute Pfad des DocumentRoot?
<maltee_h> Das DocumentRoot war anfangs /var/www
<bekks> Und nun?
<maltee_h> Ich habe das nun auf /dos/xampp/htdocs umgelegt.
<bekks> aua.
<maltee_h> Warum?
<bekks> Gut, da das nicht mal ein Apache unter Ubuntu ist, sondern ein xampp, lege ich hiermit den Support wieder hin.
<bekks> DAS Ding supporte ich definitiv nicht.
<maltee_h> Nein! :D
<bekks> Doch.
<maltee_h> Ich habe Windows und Linux auf meinem Rechner
<maltee_h> Als dualboot
<maltee_h> Auf Windows läuft xampp, auf Linux Apache
<bekks> Und du wirst nun das Problem haben, dass die Rechte unter XAMPP nicht mehr stimmen.
<k1l> maltee_h: windows hat in dem sinne keine rechte verwaltung wie linux also bitte zum windows support
<maltee_h> Die Webseiten liegen alle beim Xampp auf Windows. Nun möchte ich also einfach nur das DocumentRoot Verzeichniss auf das Xampp Verzeichniss von Windows umlenken. Mehr nicht
<bekks> Zumal das nicht auf einem ext3/4 liegen kann, und man dann nicht einfach mit chmod/chown die Rechte, etc. ändern kann, weil Windows nur NTFS spricht.
<maltee_h> Die Windowspartition ist bei mir im Ordner /dos
<bekks> Ja, dann schau Dir an wie Du Besitzer und Gruppe bei NTFS unter Linux setzt. Mit chown geht das jedenfalls nicht.
<maltee_h> bekks: BTW: Was hast du gegen XAMPP?
<bekks> Nichts was hilft.
<maltee_h> :D
<maltee_h> Fragen wir mal anders: Gibt es ein Programm, was dauerhaft Daten zwischen 2 Teilen synchronisiert, spricht die Daten zwischen /dos/xampp/htdocs auf der NTFS Partition mit /var/www synchronisiert?
<dr_evil> maltee_h: vielleicht cron+rsync
<bekks> rsync
<maltee_h> dr_evil: Und was macht dann cron?
<dr_evil> naja, du willst doch dauerhaft. also dann ggf. per cron stündlich den rsyncc starten
<LetoThe2nd> eher schon incron dann, oder anacron.
<LetoThe2nd> cron wäre nämlich zyklisch.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Warum nicht zyklisch?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: weil schlimmstenfalls bei n sekunden zyklus ein zustand mit (n-1) sekunden unsynchronisierten changes auftreten kann.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: entweder anacron bei boot/shutdown (punktuell) oder incron (kontinuierlich)
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, ja.
<maltee_h> LetoThe2nd: Kann man denn auch bei anacron, wenn man nach dem boot nochmal Syn. haben will, das auch nochmal manuell machen?
<bekks> maltee_h: anacron hat damit nichts zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: natürlich kannst du theoretisch das alles auch kombinieren bzw. musst du unter umständen auch.
<koegs> und ich werf einfach in den raum, dass das einfach gar keinen sinn macht :D
<bekks> :D
<LetoThe2nd> naja, aber um das solls jetzt nicht gehen.
<koegs> ich glaub grad nicht, dass der XAMPP und der Ubuntu-Apache gleichzeitig laufen
<koegs> deswegen macht die umgehende synchro für mich keinen sinn
<maltee_h> stimmt :D
<maltee_h> Aber egal. Ich habs jetzt auf mein Linux syn. und gut is
<koegs> mal abgesehen davon an wie vielen stellen ich dieses "Konzept" von Windows UND Ubuntu-Apache nicht für sinnvoll halte...
<LetoThe2nd> und genau deswegen sagte ich ja anacron-punktuell ausdrücklich als vorschlag. wenn man den unkontrolliert-abgeschaltet-fall aussen vorlässt, reicht das.
<maltee_h> koegs: Ich habe bis jetzt immer Windows genutzt, will jetzt aber nach und nach auf Linux/Ubuntu umsteigen
<maltee_h> Deshalb muss ich auch nach und nach sowas syncen
<linuxfann> Guten Tag, Schaut euch doch einmal meine neue Ubuntu-Distribution  an unter: topubuntu.net.ms . Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen
<Frickelpit> nö
<maltee_h> Frickelpit: :D
<maltee_h> linuxfann: Gehört das nicht in den OffTopic Bereich? :O
<LetoThe2nd> linuxfann: vielen dank. wenn du eine distro aufsetzt, dann bitte auch gleich nen IRC-channel hier an den wir die kunden schicken können, da wir solche bastelaktionen definitiv nicht supporten weden.
<koegs> er ist weg und es ist nur eine fiese Seite ohne Sinn und Bezug zu Ubuntu
<maltee_h> ...
<maltee_h> Hat hier eigentlich irgendwer "admin" rechte um z.B. Spammer zu bannen?
<bekks> Ja.
<maltee_h> Sooo... Daten sind nach /var/www syn. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch die Permissions umstellen, weil Apache macht noch Fehler: [Wed Dec 28 15:43:13 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<maltee_h> [Wed Dec 28 15:43:13 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/TESTSEITE.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<bekks> Ja, wie waren sie denn vorher?
<maltee_h> Vorher waren Sie auf der NTFS Windows Partition
<bekks> Nein.
<maltee_h> Also müsste ich jetzt die Rechte von dem /var/www Ordner komplett inkl. Unterordner und Dateien ändern
<bekks> Wie waren die _Berechtigungen_ vorher, bevor Du an /var/www herumgefummelt hast?
<maltee_h> Ich habe an /var/www nichts geändert
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal die Berechtigungen von /var/www
<maltee_h> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785762/
<bekks> Ich fragte nach den Berechtigungen von /var/www nicht von /var/www :)
<bekks> Ich fragte nach den Berechtigungen von /var/www nicht von /var/www/ :)
<bekks> ls -lha /var/
<maltee_h> achso ;)
<maltee_h> drwxrwxr-x 19 malteee malteee 4,0K 2011-12-13 21:05 www
<bekks> Dann lügst du, wenn Du sagst, Du hast das nicht angefasst.
<bekks> Per Default ist das nicht /var/www.
<bekks> Wie war es vorher?
<maltee_h> Ich habe aber nichts an den Rechten von /var/www geändert..
<ring0> ist default nicht root:root 644?
<bekks> maltee_h: Dann wären die Rechte aber nicht auf maltee:maltee gesetzt. Ganz einfach. Du hast sie geändert.
<maltee_h> hmmmm..... Also kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern... Nun gut..
<bekks> ring0: Nein. 644 auf ein Verzeichnis ist doof :)
<ring0> bekks, stimmt kommt keiner rein :)
<ring0> also 755
<bekks> ring0: Japp.
<maltee_h> Also was tun?
<bekks> maltee_h: Rechte wieder ändern?
<lila>  /server irc.debian.org
<maltee_h> also chmod 755 /var/www
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nachdenken.
<maltee_h> chmod +R 755 /var/www?
<bekks> 1228 155609 <+bekks> maltee_h: Dann wären die Rechte aber nicht auf maltee:maltee gesetzt. Ganz einfach. Du hast  sie geändert.
<bekks> maltee_h: Nicht raten, nachdenken.
<bekks> Und nicht wirld irgendwelche Optionen setzen.
<maltee_h> chown root /var/www?
<bekks> chown -R root:root /var/www/
<maltee_h> ah, ok :)
<bekks> Und danach liest Du Dir bitte dringend die Wiki-Artikel zu Benutzerrechten durch.
<maltee_h> ok :)
<maltee_h> Rechte sind zwar geändert, will aber immernochnicht..
<maltee_h> bzw. Owner geändert. Also muss ich jetzt noch alle Datein in /var/www auf 755 setzen, right?
<maltee_h> ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wieso denn das?
<bekks> Wieso sollte alle Dateien ausführbar sein, und das für jeden? Die sollen lesbar sein, und für den Besitzer auchg schreibbar. Verzeichnisse müssen zusätzlich noch ausführbar sein.
<maltee_h> Weil ich nun nur alles auf root root gesetzt habe, die datein aber immernochnicht mit Apache im Browser lesen kann
<bekks> Warum solltest Du das auch?
<bekks> Unter welchem Benutzer läuft der Apache?
<maltee_h> Gute frage... Keine Ahnung
<maltee_h> Ich meine root
<bekks> Was Du meinst ist egal - schau nach.
<bekks> ps -ef
<maltee_h> also /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start hat einmal "root" und 6 mal www-data
<bekks> Also www-data
<bekks> cd /var/www; chown -R www-data:www-data .
<bekks> Und zwar GENAUSO ausführen.
<minipluto> ich versuche gerade, das Spiel braid auf einem zweiten xserver laufen zu lassen. Das funktioniert auch schon mal. Da das Spiel selbst kein Gamepad unterstützt, habe ich mir gerade joy2key installiert (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/joy2key) und da steht, dass man ein Fenster auswählen muss, auf das die Belegung von joy2key angewandt wird. Nun mein Problem bzw Fragen: muss ich dafür im 2. xserver einen Fenstermanager starten (z.B. ...
<minipluto> ... metacity)? Wie kann ich das machen, wenn ich dazu zuerst Braid starten muss, das aber den Vollbindmodus erzwingt und anscheinend keinen Fensterwechsel erlaubt (wenn ich metacity starte, kann man alt-tab benutzen. nach dem Starten von Braid allerdings nicht mehr)? 
<maltee_h> bekks: chown: fehlender Operand nach „www-data:www-data“
<bekks> maltee_h: Ja, . vergessen.
<bekks> 1228 163030 <+bekks> cd /var/www; chown -R www-data:www-data .
<maltee_h> also mit dem . nach www-data?
<bekks> Deswegen habe ich den . dahin geschrieben, ja.
<maltee_h> Ok, läuft
<maltee_h> Super, danke :)
<maltee_h> bekks: Aber jetzt kann ich nicht über den Normalen Dateibrowser die Ordner öffnen, bearbeiten oder so, weil sie ja nun www-data gehören...
<bekks> JA, ist das ist gut und richtig so.
<maltee_h> Aber wie soll ich nun die Datein bearbeiten etc.?
<bekks> mit sudo.
<bekks> sudo vim dateiname.
<bekks> Komm nicht auf die Idee gksu und Nautilus zu benutzen.
<bekks> Und die Apache-Dokumentation gibt eine ganze Menge dazu her, wie man entsprechende Rechte vergeben kann.
<LupusE> hey
<IchGucksLive> Schönen guten Tag ich habe gerade eien neue version  eines programms copmiliert -> in einem ordner .Soweit so gut . wenn ich nun den priogramnamen eingebe wird die datei aus usr/bin gestartet nicht die im ordner  
<molnitza> Hi. Ich möchte mein Ubuntu 11.10 per ssh so konfigurieren, dass beim hochfahren ein bestimmter User am grafischen System angemeldet wird. Über die Gui kein Problem, habe allerdings z.Z. keine Tastatur zur hand
<ppq> IchGucksLive: dann musst du diese ausführbare datei mit dem ganzen (relativen oder absoluten) pfad aufrufen
<IchGucksLive> danke 
<LupusE> IchGucksLive: weil whereis <programmname> es nicht kennt, weil es nicht in der PATH variable ist, weil di es mit ./pfad/programmname angeben musst.
<Trostlos> hallo habe ein problem
<ppq> molnitza: in der /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (erstellen, falls sie noch nicht existiert) schreibst du rein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785895/ <benutzername> natürlich ersetzen, die session bei bedarf auch. das alles unter der vorauissetzung, dass du lightdm nutzt (standard-dm unter ubuntu 11.10)
<molnitza> ppq: danke dir! ich werds schon hin bekommen!
<Trostlos> wollte die live-cd von ubuntu ausprobieren, habe die iso auf einer cd gebrannt, eingelegt und dann kam ein eingabeaufforderung mit initramfs
<Trostlos> wenn ich chroot /root eingebe dann kommt: 
<IchGucksLive> LupusE:  wen ich die neue ausfürbare in der usr/bin ersetze dann ist die neue version global verfügbar 
<LupusE> IchGucksLive: auf eigene gefahr.
<Trostlos> chroot: cant execute '/bin/sh': no such file or directory
<ppq> IchGucksLive: das bringt dir die paketverwaltung durcheinander. ein update des ursprünglichen pakets und deine version ist kaputt.
<ppq> ,checkinstall? IchGucksLive
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive: checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<IchGucksLive> danke
<molnitza> hat von euch eigentlcih jemand mal mit kintetic und ubuntu rumgespielt?
<molnitza> *kinetic
<Trostlos> was soll ich machen?
<IchGucksLive> emcs molnitza 
<ppq> Trostlos: die cd anhand der md5 prüfsumme checken
<molnitza> IchGucksLive: ??
<jokrebel> Trostlos: Wie hast Du die CD gebrannt? CD bereits auf Fehler geprüft? 
<Trostlos> mit nero auf ein rohling
<Trostlos> wie kann ichs auf fehler überprufen?
<IchGucksLive> molnitza:  da wird mit roboter kinetics und ubuntu gearbeitet
<jokrebel> Trostlos: Als Datei oder (wie es sollte) als Image?
<Trostlos> als imag
<Trostlos> e
<molnitza> ppq: läuft :)
<ppq> Trostlos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<jokrebel> Trostlos: Und : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-cd_Problembehebung#Checksumme-ueberpruefen
<ppq> Trostlos: die md5sum dann mit der angegebenen in http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS vergleichen
<Guest1512> hi, ich würde gerne herrausfinden welches programm auf meinem linux ubuntu 10.04 installiert ist, um datein zu entpacken und nur über ssh zugriff habe
<LetoThe2nd> Guest1512: tar.
<Nergal> tag zusammen
<Guest40604> hallo
<Nergal> ich hab ein problem mit der xubuntu installation... bin ich hier richtig?
<ppq> Guest1512: je nach dem, wovon du sprichst, werd bitte etwas genauer. meinst du ein grafisches programm wie ark oder file-roller?
<monk_> wie kann ich den systemstart so schnell wie möglich machen?
<ppq> monk_: ssd kaufen
<SunTsu> monk_: so wenig wie möglich starten
<Nergal> ich versuche grad xubuntu als betriebssystem zu installieren
<SunTsu> ssd ist auch eine Idee, ja
<ppq> ,frag? Nergal
<shetlandpony> Nergal: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Nergal> :d
<Nergal> ich bin grad in der partitionierungs tabelle
<monk_> kann ich zB beim loginmenue das hintergrundbild deaktivieren, oder die animation beim starten? (ich hab ubuntu 11.10)
<Guest1512> ich hab über ssh zugriff aufm linux ubuntu, und dort eine .tar.gz datei liegen. diese will ich jetzt entpacken, wie geht das?^^ einfach gesagt^^
<ppq> Nergal: ein allgemeiner, guter partitionierungsleitfaden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<monk_> shetlandpony, bist du ein bot?
<shetlandpony> klar, genau wie du ;p
<Nergal> da hab ich dann das gewünschte laufwerk ausgewählt, aber wenn ich dann auf installieren gehe kommt folgende meldung: es wurde kein root dateisystem gefunden
<monk_> lol
<monk_> ich bin kein bot
<LetoThe2nd> Guest1512: tar x .... steht auch alles in der manpage zu tar. -> "man tar"
<Nergal> was muss ich einstellen das xubuntu instaölliert?
<Guest1512> k danke =)
<Guest1512> bye
<fbausch> Guest1512: ich würde sagen tar -xzf <Datei> ... aber wie gesagt, es steht auf der Manpage
<ppq> Nergal: dann hast du keine partition für / (root) festgelegt. siehe anleitung :) alternativ: geführte partitionierung verwenden
<monk_> shetlandpony, wie alt bist du?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ende 2005 geboren :D
<monk_> shetlandpony, gibts hier noch andere bots außer dir?
<shetlandpony> Sorry monk_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gibts hier noch andere bots ausser dir
<LetoThe2nd> monk_: ist wieder gut, bitte.
<ppq> monk_: nein, andere sind auch nicht erlaubt ;)
<Nergal> ich hab jetzt mal einhängepunkt / gewählt, jetzt mekert der wegen swap speicher
<ppq> Nergal: lies bitte den guide, da ist das alles kurz und gut erklärt...
<Nergal> ok mach ich
<Nergal> danke schonmal
<ppq> monk_: wenn du einen alten rechner hast, dann wirst du mit lubuntu oder xubuntu wohl zufriedener sein als mit ubuntu, das ist auf neue rechner ausgerichtet. man kann viel deaktivieren, aber so richtig bringt das alles nichts. 
<monk_> ich hab einen laptop, mir gehts eher darum, resoursen zu sparen, um möglichst lang mit akku auskommen zu können
<monk_> hat lubuntu oder xubuntu genausoviele möglichkeiten wie ubuntu?
<bekks> Ja.
<monk_> kann ich beispielsweise auch mit wine spiele  zocken wie bei ubuntu, wenn ich lubuntu benutze?
<dadrc> Ja.
<ppq> monk_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen dürfte dich interessieren
<fbausch> monk_: im Prinzip unterscheidet sich "nur" die Darstellung der FEnsterrahmen, des Desktops und die Standardanwendungen
<ppq> hm, scheint veraltet zu sein
<monk_> dann kann ich doch wahrscheinlich mein ubuntu zu lubuntu oder xubuntu umgestalten, ohne alles mit der CD neuzuinstallieren? oder?
<ppq> ja
<fbausch> monk_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce
<ppq> paket "lubuntu-desktop" oder "xubuntu-desktop" und vorher! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren damit die von ubuntu deinstallieren
<ring0> monk_, für längere akkulaufzeit würde sich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP anbieten
<monk_> meinen desktop hab ich schon zu LXDE uminstalliert. aber jetzt bleibt noch die frage, wie ich den login screen umändere
<monk_> wenn ich 2 loginscreens installiert habe, wie stell ich dann ein, welches beim start angezeigt wird
<monk_> ?
<ppq> monk_: 'sudo dkpg-reconfigure lxdm' wenn du lxdm verwendest, dann wirst du gefragt
<Trostlos> die md5sum nummer stimmt
<Trostlos> geht aber trotzdem nicht
<tokam> Hi, ich glaube seitdem ich gnome-shell --replace auf meiner gnom2 fallback oberfläche ausgeführt habe, kommt es zum aktuellen problem! 
<tokam> sobald ich ein gnome-programm starte sei es metacity, sei es evolution oder pidgin stürzt gnome-panel ab
<tokam> ich bin total verzeweifelt weil ich nicht arbeiten kann, was kann ich tun um das zu behebn?
<tokam> es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/eHuca79j
<monk_> was ist schneller lu oder xu -buntu?
<bekks> Kommt auf die Konfiguration und auf deinen Rechner an.
<ppq> monk_: lubuntu ist noch etwas schlanker, aber auch spartanischer, probier halt beides aus und nutz was dir besser gefällt...
<monk_> ok
<Nergal> eine frage hab ich noch: wenn ich meine Windows Partition als swap angebe, wird diese dann formatiert?
<ppq> Nergal: die ist dann weg, ja
<Nergal> ok lassen wir das :D
<monk_> bei LXDE funktioniert bei mit die funktion "run in terminal" nicht richtig. aber bei gnome gin die. weiß jemand warum?
<monk_> und ob sie bei xfce geht?
<tokam> ich probier das mal http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1860340.html
<molnitza> lässt sich bei nvidia grafikkarten die gpu auslastung auslesen?
<Nergal> wenn ich meine windows festplatte ausbaue und ne leere einbaue und darauf xubuntu installiere, könnte das probleme geben? (windows soll erhalten bleiben)
<molnitza> Nergal: kannst du machen
<Nergal> molnitza: auch ein wechsel der platten um windows wieder zu benutzen?
<molnitza> klar, gibt keine probleme, solange du die richtige ausbaust.
<Nergal> ok dann werd ichs besser so machen
<Nergal> ist leicht auszubauen, hat nen extra rahmen im lappi
<Nergal> ok danke für die hilfe
<Nergal> bis denne
<Guest19664> wenn ich jetzt LDXM installiert habe, wie stell ich ein, das es beim systemstart angezeigt wird, und wie deinstalliere ich das alte login menu?
<rumpe1> Guest19664, die logins geiern sich den startbildschirm normal immer direkt mit der installation. log mal aus und guck nach.
<rumpe1> Guest19664, hmm.. wobei...
<Guest19664> ne, ich hab schon restarted
<Guest19664> bei ubuntu 11.10
<Gruenkohl> Ich benutze die Ubuntu LTS Version, die inzwischen wohl 4 Kernel-Updates gemacht hat. Leider zeigt der Startbildschirm von GRUB jetzt alle diese Versionen an. Lässt sich das fachgerecht bereinigen?
<bekks> Gruenkohl: Ja. Deinstallier die alten Kernelversionen.
<Gruenkohl> Danke beeks. Wie mache ich das?
<bekks> mit apt-get z.B.
<bekks> ,Paketverwaltung? Gruenkohl 
<shetlandpony> Gruenkohl, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<monk_> wie stell ich den default login screen ein?
<Gruenkohl> wie gebe ich in apt-get remove die alten Kernelversionen ein?
<ppq> monk_: display manager heißt das. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm' beispielsweise
<ppq> Gruenkohl: guck erstmal mir uname -a welche gerade läuft, dann kannst du ältere mit 'apt-get remove linux-[TAB]' angeben. im zweifelsfall öfters auf tab drücken
<ppq> ,tab? Gruenkohl
<shetlandpony> Gruenkohl: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Gruenkohl> shetlandpony, ppq, danke für den Hinweis auf den Tab. Ich denke, das Deinstallieren bekomme ich jetzt hin. Muss ich dann grub neukonfigurieren oder geschieht das bei einem Neustart automatisch?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Gruenkohl, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ppq, danke fr den Hinweis auf den Tab. Ich denke, das Deinstallieren bekomme ich jetzt hin. Muss ich dann grub neukonfigurieren oder geschieht das bei einem Neustart automatisch
<monk_> ist ldxe schneller als lightdm?
<bekks> Das pielt keinerlei Rolle.
<bekks> Weil das Langsame bei Login bist DU.
<monk_> :D
<monk_> ne ich meinte wie lange der zum hochfahren brauch
<ppq> Gruenkohl: bei der kerneldeinstallation wird das grub menü automatisch neu generiert
<ppq> monk_: nutz doch einfach autologin wenn dir der display manager zu langsam ist ;)
<monk_> ok
<monk_> haben desktopumgebungen einen einfluss auf die funktionalitäten bestimmter programme, wie zB wine etc. oder hängt das nur vom kernel ab?
<bekks> monk_: weder die Desktopumgebung noch der Kernel haben Einfluss auf z.B. Wine.
<monk_> aber warum funktionieren manche spiele mit wine auf ubuntu und auf fedora nicht, auf demselben laptop
<LetoThe2nd> monk_: weil sich traditionell jeder wine so zurechtpatcht wie er grade lustig ist.
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den vmware-server 2.0.2 auf Ubuntu installieren kann? Ich werde nach Daten in /usr/src/linux/include gefragt. Was will der da haben?
<fbausch> fr00d: hast du schon mal in der Doku von VMware geschaut, ob da was steht?
<jokrebel> fr00d: Kennst Du die Wikiseiten? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vmware_server_2
<fr00d> fbausch: Die Doku gibt nicht sonderlich viel her, wenn du dort was findest sag gern Bescheid.
<fr00d> Er will das vmmon Modul bauen.
<fr00d> jokrebel: Die Hab ich grad mal soweit durchgespielt. Allerdings bleibe ich an der selben stelle hängen. Auf der Seite behaupten Sie man würde nach dem Lizenzschlüssel gefragt, das ist aber wohl erst nach dem build des vmmon Moduls der Fall.
<fbausch> wie ist denn die Fehlermeldung?
<fbausch> ,nopaste? fr00d 
<shetlandpony> fr00d: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<fr00d> http://pastie.org/3086095
<fr00d> Das ist die Fehlermeldung und uname -r sagt: 2.6.38-13-generic-pae
<sdx23> fr00d: Hast du die Kernel-Header installiert?
<jokrebel> fr00d: Hab da wehnig Ahnung. Sind denn alle erforderliche Pakets installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> fr00d: vmware hat traditionell probleme mit den headern von distributionen. google mal ein bisschen rum, ich glaub da gabs früher einen "any-any" genannten patch oder so - und ansonsten: leider verloren, proprietäre software.
<jokrebel> Oh Gott -h
<fr00d> http://pastie.org/3086113 Wenn das alles ist was ich brauche.
<fr00d> Ich komm' dem ein Stück näher, man muss aber etwas tricksen.
<fr00d> #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.33" mit angepasster Version in der version.h der Header bringt mich ein Stück weiter, der zweite Tipp war alle gesuchten Headerfiles, die vermisst werden zu verlinken.
<fr00d> Mal schauen wie weit mich das bringt.
<tomte> hi
<tomte> ich spiel hier gerade mit nem ubuntu server in der virtualbox und bin leicht genervt vom jedesmal sudo zu tippen
<SunTsu> sudo -i
<tomte> was ist denn der vernünftigste weg das zu umgehen? sudo -i sudo su sudo -u irgendwas pwasswort für root setzen?
<tomte> ok
<tomte> danke
<fr00d> So, jetzt fehlt mir für den Build die Funktion poll_initwait, die ist in include/linux/poll.h. Kann das sein, dass ich durch die Symlinkerei jetzt die Pfade so verbogen hat, dass er die poll.h nicht mehr findet?
<LetoThe2nd> fr00d: naja, ähm.... wenn du nen .38er kernel am rennen hast, du vmware aber sagst dass es das .33er API benutzen soll - also mich wundert nicht dass es da kracht.
<LetoThe2nd> fr00d: und genau das ist es nämlich: API mismatch.
<fr00d> LetoThe2nd: #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.33" mit _angepasster Version_
<fr00d> #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.38-13-generic-pae" Das steht also bei mir drin.
<LetoThe2nd> fr00d: mag schon sein, ist trotzdem API mismatch. es wird ne funktion gesucht, die nicht da ist. :)
<fr00d> http://pastie.org/3086203
<fr00d> Das ist mein Problem, der will seine eigene Version der Funktion nutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> läuft aufs selbe raus.
<MINO_> Kann mir einer helfen
<k1l> ,wf? MINO_ 
<shetlandpony> MINO_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<MINO_> habe ubuntu 11.10
<MINO_> mom
<MINO_> wie kann ich nen versioncheck machen im term.
<MINO_> egal
<MINO_> folgendes
<k1l> MINO_: versionscheck? ob es aktualisierungen gibt?
<MINO_> ne welche version ich habe
<k1l> MINO_: nopaste mal "lsb_release -a"
<k1l> ,nopaste? MINO_ 
<shetlandpony> MINO_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<MINO_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<k1l> also hast du ein 11.04 und kein 1.10
<MINO_> thx
<k1l> *11.10
<MINO_> jup
<MINO_> und wenn ich eine dvd starte und einen player anmache und auf vollbildschirm starte wird der bildschirm schwarz und der anmeldebildschirm ist zu sehen und ubuntu startet die oberfläche neu^
<MINO_> ach und ich habe ubuntu heute installiert auf diesem pc
<MINO_> liegt das evtl. an meiner grafikkarte?
<MINO_> http://pastie.org/3086249
<k1l> MINO_: ist das nur bei einer dvd? ist das nur beim vollbild? nopaste mal bitte die .xsession-errors aus dem /home verzeichnis und die dmesg
<spark123>                                hi+
<MINO_> öhm was mus ich eingeben :)
<k1l> MINO_: installier mal "pastebinit"
<k1l> und dann "pastebinit .xsession-errors" ins terminal eingeben. und "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<k1l> das spuckt dann direkt 2 links aus
<MINO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786090/
<MINO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786093/
<MINO_> egal welchen film ich reinlege
<MINO_> wenn ich filme ausm internet mir anschaue ruckelt es extrem
<MINO_> war unter windows nicht der fall
<MINO_> wundert mich
<k1l> MINO_: hast du neugestartet seit dem fehler?
<MINO_> ja
<MINO_> hat nix verändert
<k1l> ok, dann ist klar. warum zu dem fehler nichts in den dateien steht :/
<k1l> hat es nen grub, warum du 11.04 und nicht 11.10 installiert hast?
<jokrebel> *grund
<k1l> jo danke jokrebel :)
<MINO__> so wieder war bin kurz rausgeflogen
<k1l> <k1l> ok, dann ist klar. warum zu dem fehler nichts in den dateien steht :/
<k1l> <k1l> hat es nen grub, warum du 11.04 und nicht 11.10 installiert hast?
<MINO__> ja weil ich die neue oberfläche nich tmag
<sudosu> MINO_ also das DVDs nicht abgespielt werden hat eher was mit libdvdcss zu tuen.. gib mal locate libdvd ein
<MINO__> es werden dvds abgespielt
<MINO__> wenn ich aber die größe der fenster verändere
<MINO__> habe ich den Ubuntu anmelde bildschirm
<MINO__> und die oberfläche wird neu geladen
<k1l> MINO__: so ins blaue ohne konkrete fehlermeldung wüsste ich nicht, warum das probleme gibt. komm doch nochmal mit den fehlermeldungen wieder, wenn es wieder passiert
<sudosu> was für eine graka hast du denn und welchen treiber?
<MINO__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] [1106:3108] (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:7181] 	Kernel modules: viafb
<k1l> ohje, dann liegts an der graka :/
<MINO__> ja aber unter win gehts
<k1l> die dinger sind alt, schlecht und noch schlecht unterstützt
<k1l> MINO__: das ist kein grund
<k1l> MINO__: die firma macht ja windows treiber aber keine linux treiber. deswegen muss die jemand immer nachbauen für linux. 
<MINO__> dh? neue gk oder wieder auf win umsteigen?
<k1l> man kann da sicher mit gefummel und aufwand das hinrichten. aber das wird nie eine rakete werden.
<MINO__> naja hauptsache ich kann dvds kucken
<MINO__> oder videos ausm internet
<sudosu> hmm schau mal im Archiv: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Grafikkarten/Via
<k1l> da bin ich aber raus dann und kann auch nicht vorhersagen, ob das wirklich gut klappt nachher
<sudosu> ist aber alles sehr sehr alt
<kaitiri> hallo 
<sudosu> und es gibt noch einen opensource treiber, ka wie weit der ist unterstützt aber laut liste deine karte: http://www.openchrome.org/
<MINO__> ok thx
<MINO__> öhm ok
<MINO__> so hab mir das file runtergeladen
<MINO__> wie instaliere ich das zeug
<jokrebel> MINO__: Welches File wie wo und warum runtergeladen?
<LetoThe2nd> INSTALL oder README lesen. wenn nichts dabei ist - an die wenden, die's verbreiten.
<MINO__> http://www.openchrome.org/releases/
<hdp> http://www.openchrome.org/trac/wiki/Installation
<k1l> MINO__: wie gesagt: da wirst du dich einarbeiten müssen. es ist immer alles dokumentiert. das musst du dann lesen
<jokrebel> Ubuntu 8.04!
<k1l> kaitiri: kannst du mal nach deiner verbindung schauen?
<jokrebel> MINO__: Würde das an Deiner Stelle als erstes mal mit nem aktuellerem Ubuntu (ggf. Live) testen.
<kaitiri> sorry wegen dem on/off geswitche bin linux noob und weiß bei x-chat nicht wie man da den server wechselt...
<kaitiri> :(
<k1l> ,xchat? kaitiri 
<shetlandpony> kaitiri, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> kaitiri: benutze die netzwerk-liste und nimm den autostart beim ubuntu server raus, wenn du diesen nicht willst
<kaitiri> wie kann man den autostart raus nehmen?
<k1l> kaitiri: das ist keine raketenwissenschaft: wähle den server aus, klicke auf editieren, nimm den haken bei "automatisch verbinden..." raus
<kaitiri> thx
<minipluto> ist das OK wenn ich einen Ordner mit normalen Benutzerrechten unter /opt/ erstelle und nach der Installation des Programms den Besitzer rekursiv wieder auf root ändere oder gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
<LetoThe2nd> minipluto: grundlegend nichts einzuwenden.
<k1l> uner /opt/ hat der nutzer doch erstmal keine schreibrechte
<minipluto> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke. 
<iudex> hallo, ich habe ein problem, wieso kann ich nicht mehr auf meine externe festplatte zugreifen? beim einhängen meldet der rechner das ich nicht autorisiert bin.
<minipluto> ja das ist ein spiel vom Humble Indie Bundle und das wird als installer ausgeliefert. Ich möchte es aus Speicherplatzgründen gerne lieber in /opt statt unter hoome installieren aber den Installer auch nicht als root ausführen
<minipluto> das ist der Hintergrund :)
<iudex> hallo, ich habe ein problem, wieso kann ich nicht mehr auf meine externe festplatte zugreifen? beim einhängen meldet der rechner das ich nicht autorisiert bin.
<LetoThe2nd> iudex: mal alles übliche... welches dateisystem, sauber unmountet, welches ubuntu, was passiert wenn du von hand mounten willst usw.usf...
<iudex> leto, keine ahnung welches dateisystem, keine ahnung ob sauber unmounted, ubuntu 11.10, wie mounte ich von hand?, danke
<Fuchs> nicht autorisiert schreit entweder nach Fehler mit consolekit oder falschen Berechtigungen in der /etc/fstab, 
<Fuchs> iudex: Du magst uns mal die Ausgabe von   `dmesg`  nach dem Einstecken und  `fdisk -l`  in einen Pastebin schmeissen
<iudex> fuchs, wat?
<Fuchs> iudex: kannst Du ein Terminal oeffnen? 
<iudex> ja
<Fuchs> iudex: wenn ja: bitte da drin mal ein sudo apt-get install pastebinit; fdisk -l | pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit    (letzteres erst, nachdem Du die Platte eingesteckt hast) 
<iudex> was ist pastebinit?
<iudex> will hier nichts installieren was was kaputt machen kann
<Fuchs> das macht nichts kaputt, das nimmt die Ausgabe, die ich gerne haben moechte, und packt sie auf einen paste Service
<Fuchs> ,paste? iudex 
<shetlandpony> iudex: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<monk> wie kann ich gnome deinstallieren?
<monk1> ?
<k1l> monk1: welches ubuntu?  welches gnome? warum willst du gnome deinstallieren?
<monk1> weil ich jetzt lxde benutze
<monk1> ubuntu 11
<monk1> 11.10
<k1l> monk1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<monk1> das hab ich schon probiert, aber es funktioniert nicht
<k1l> was hast du probiert? was funktioniert nicht? fehlermeldungen?
<monk1> kann man linux defragmentieren?
<k1l> monk1: ext fragmentiert sich nicht so wie die windows dateisysteme
<monk1> das hier :Kubuntu
<monk1> GNOME deinstallieren
<monk1> Natty Narwhal 11.04¶
<monk1> aber gnome ist immer noch da
<monk1> der terminal sagte das vieles nicht entfernt werden konnte
<k1l> monk1: nimm nicht das erst beste, was du finden kannst. scroll mal runter unter lxde gnome deinstllieren
<monk1> meinst du Lubuntu
<monk1> GNOME deinstallieren¶?
<k1l> klingt doch besser oder?
<monk1> kann sein
<monk1> jedenfalls hatte ich das system von einer ubuntu CD installiert
<Uncle|Sam> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit IP Spoofing. Kann man diese falschen Packete irgendwie erkennen und automatisch verwerfen? Momentan läuft ein Script bei mir welches zuviele Anfragen automatisch auf die iptables drop liste setzt.
<Uncle|Sam> Auch das Programm (cod4 server) welcher diese anfragen behandelt und weitergeleitet hatte wurde gepatcht und leitet nichts mehr weiter (oder zumindest so wenig dass ich es nicht sehe). Kann man generell was gegen IP Spoofing unternehmen bei UDP?
<k1l> monk1: gewöhn dir mal ab nur blind befehle einzutippen und denk mal nach, was du da machst
<monk1> aber da kommen wieder so fehlermeldungen
<iudex> re
<monk1> Virtual packages like 'tsclient' can't be removed
<monk1> E: Unable to locate package gir1.2-panelapplet-3.0
<monk1> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'gir1.2-panelapplet-3.0'
<monk1> E: Unable to locate package gnome-panel-bonobo
<monk1> E:
<k1l> monk1: und die soll ich erraten?
<k1l> .nopaste? monk1 
<k1l> ,nopaste? monk1 
<shetlandpony> monk1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<k1l> monk1: ja, seit 11.10 wird die gnome shell benutzt, die hat etwas andere pakete
<iudex> hab ne fehlermeldung in fstab bei ner externen festplatte "remount-ro" wat heißt das?
<k1l> monk1: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lxde-installiert-gnome-deinstalliert-dennoch-ubunt/ das lesen, verstehen und dann abarbeiten
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/bqw3q33 |        LXDE installiert GNOME deinstalliert, dennoch Ubuntu Login-Screen › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<LetoThe2nd> iudex: dass du uns bitte die informationen nach denen Fuchs fragte im original gibts, sowie die fstab und die fehlermeldung.
<monk1> du meinst ich soll nicht die LXterminal sondern den gnome terminal, um es zu deinstallieren?
<k1l> iudex: nopaste doch einfach mal "dmesg" nachdem du die platte angesteckt hast
<k1l> iudex: aus luft und liebe kann man keinen support leisten
<Fuchs> das klingt von hier nach FAT(32) mit einem defekten FS, aber so lange keine Information, so lange ungenauer Support
<LetoThe2nd> 22:19 <+Fuchs> iudex: wenn ja: bitte da drin mal ein sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  fdisk -l | pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit    (letzteres erst, nachdem Du  die Platte eingesteckt hast) 
<k1l> monk1: nein
<iudex> am anderen rechner läuft die platte ohne probleme
<k1l> monk1: lies was da im forum steht und mach es so. mensch benutz mal deinen grips
<iudex> dieses pasteding hab ich jetzt 2 mal ausgeführt
<Fuchs> iudex: das gibt Dir zwei URLs, die solltest Du uns geben
<k1l> iudex: dann zeig doch mal die url her m(
<iudex> der hat mir nur die paste.ubuntu url gezeigt
<iudex> wie binde ich denn eine externe festplatte von hand ein?
<k1l> iudex: willst du uns die links nicht geben?
<Fuchs> iudex: mit dem Befehl mount und ein paar Angaben, wie "welches Geraet" und "wo hin" 
<iudex> nochmal
<Fuchs> ,mount? iudex 
<shetlandpony> iudex, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<iudex> da war nur der link "paste.ubuntu.irgendwas"
<iudex> denke shet
<iudex> danke fuchs
<Fuchs> ,bot? iudex 
<shetlandpony> iudex: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> und haargenau den Link wollten wir haben
<iudex> ^
<iudex> hab den geöffnet und da stand nix
<k1l> iudex: weil du es falsch bedient hast
<k1l> "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<Uncle|Sam> Kennt sich wer mit IP Spoofing aus? Also wie man solche Anfragen an einen Ubuntu Server erkennen und verhindern kann?
<iudex> das hat niemand geschrieben kil, 
<iudex> habs so gemacht wie oben erläutert
<monk1> muss man linux auch manchmal cleanen , damit es wieder schneller wird? Und was meinst du mit linux fragmentiert sich nicht so wie windows? wo ist der unterschied? wird linux nicht langsam, wenn man oft programme instaliert und deistalliert hat?
<iudex> werd erstma den mount text lesen auf der ubuntu seite
<iudex> danke
<k1l> iudex: scroll mal hoch, da steht genau was du machen sollst.  sogar von LetoThe 2nd nochmal wiederholt.
<k1l> monk1: weisst du was fragmentation ist? 
<k1l> monk1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Defragmentierung  WICHTIG! erstmal oben und den Hinweiskasten LESEN!
<monk1> ja, da werden doch die dateien auf der festplatte so geordnet, das sie nahe beieinander sind, und keine leeren stellen zwischen ihnen, damit sie schneller geladen werden können, wenn ich es richtig verstehe
<monk1> oder?
<LetoThe2nd> monk1: bestenfalls halbrichtig.
<k1l> monk1: lies meinen letzten beitrag!
<LetoThe2nd> monk1: aber wie k1l schon sagte - lies doch einfach mal.
<k1l> monk1: bevor ich mir hier dir finger wund tippe kannst du einfach den wiki artikel lesen, der es (wenn nich sogar besser) erklärt
<deusex1983> nabend leute wie kann ich am schnellsten in Xubuntu nen DVD Ordner mit .vob dateien in eine .avi File umwandeln habt ihr nen tipp für mich?
<k1l> deusex1983: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vobs-in-avi-file-konvertieren/
<deusex1983> hmm so viele .vob zu catten gg
<deusex1983> hmm wie ging das noch schnell wie kann ich mit ls nur die Dateinamen ausgeben sonst nix?
<deusex1983> hmm ls -1
<deusex1983> alles klar
<Guest57708> und wie siehts aus mit der systenbereinigung, von unnötigen dateien und ungültigen registry einträgen?
<monk1> ?
<k1l> das ist nicht so ein problem wie unter win
<k1l> schau dir bei apt-get mal die parameter an.
<gorld> guten abend
<gorld> folgendes probelm: ich habe an meinem desktop pc (ubuntu 11.10) 2 LAN anschlüsse, einer geht zum router fürs internet, der andere zu meinem laptop, nun ist die frage was muss ich einstellen, damit ich am laptop auch internet habe
<gorld> bisherige einstellung sieht so aus:
<gorld> die lanverbindung zuum router "Automatisch"
<gorld> die lanverbindung zum laptop "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern"
<k1l> ,router? gorld 
<shetlandpony> gorld, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<k1l> gorld: da wird einiges beschrieben
<gorld> an der lanverbindung mit dem laptop und an der lanverbindung zum laptop habe ich jeweils noch "IPv4 addressierung zur fertigstellung dieser verbindung erforderlich" deaktiviert
<gorld> bisher ging das aber auch immer ohne "große  eingriffe"
<gorld> damals als ich noch meinen alten laptop hatte ging das auch nur mit dem networkmanager, und dort genauso wie oben beschrieben
<gorld> kanns sein dass sich das mit möglichen IPv6 verbindungen beißt?
<gorld> was halt komisch ist: der laptop sagt, verbindung hergestellt, der desktoppc switcht immer zwischen verbunden und nicht verbunden
<gorld> "ein bisschen" internet kommt auch an am laptop, aber das softwarecenter z.b. sieht davon nichts
<monk1> wie kann ich die größe meines ubuntu filesystems ermitteln?
<monk1> wenn ich auf properties klicke zeigt er mit 500GB oder mehr, dabei ist meine festplatte nur 320GB groß, das scheint bei LXDE ein bug zu sein
<ppq> monk1: mit df -h
<monk1> gibts da nicht einen terminal befehl um es anzu zeigen?
<monk1> ahso ok
<monk_> wie kann ich mich mit terminal ausloggen?
<ppq> monk_: meinst du in der grafischen oberfläche oder im tty?
<k1l> monk__: exit
<ppq> monk__: meinst du in der grafischen oberfläche oder im tty?
<k1l> monk__:  monk1  monk_  willst du dir nciht mal die einsteiger seiten im wiki zu gemühte führen? dir fehlen eine menge grundlagen
<monk__> wenn ich mit gnome eingeloggt bin und mich mit strg+alt+T und befehl ausloggen will
<k1l> monk__: mach das doch sauber durch die gui in gnome
<monk__> geht nicht, die gui ist deaktiviert
<k1l> hä?
<ppq> monk__: dann kannst du einfach den displaymanager dienst neu starten. das killt alle laufenden programnme, loggt dich aus und wirft dich in den login screen. 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<ppq> huh, gui deaktiviert? die maus meinst du wohl?
<monk__> ich war mit Lxde eingeloggt und habe "unity" eingetippt und da war aufeinmal lxde weg und unity/gnome, aber ohne logout button
<monk__> ne maus hab ich 
<monk__> nur keine buttons
<monk__> nur desktop
<k1l> jagut, wenn es eh schon unsauber läuft dann das was ppq gesagt hat
<monk__> ok
<monk__> ich versuchs mal
<monk__> aber gibts keinen speziellen befehl wie logout oder so?
<ppq> logout gibt es, geht aber nur in einem echten terminal, nicht in einem terminalemulator wie gnome-terminal oder xterm
<monk__> ok
<pe-mo> Hey
<pe-mo> Jemand anwesend?
<pe-mo> Bräuchte bitte mal hilfe ^
<pe-mo> ^^
<k1l> ,wf? pe-mo 
<shetlandpony> pe-mo: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<pe-mo> Also, erstmal danke, für die Anwort im allgemeinen ^ ^ Ich bin ein Windows-Orthonormalverbraucher, bin aber seit heute abend auf Ubuntu umgestiegen und hab einfach keine Ahnung von dem Betriebssystem -> 11.10. Ich würde es mir ja anlesen wollen, doch die Beschreibungen, die immer angegeben werden, sind für ältere Versionen
<pe-mo> Da ich aber noch keine Ahnung habe von dem System allgemein, brauch ich jemand, der mich kurz durchleiten könnte ^
<k1l> pe-mo: das wiki.ubuntuusers.de kennst du?  die angebn oben (ist gültig für version xxx) sind meist nur noch nicht eingetragen für die aktuellen versionen
<pe-mo> Ja, da versuch ich mich ja auch die ganze Zeit durchzulesen
<pe-mo> Menüeintrag "System -> Systemverwaltung (englisch "Administration") -> Sprachunterstützung" ("Language Support")
<pe-mo> Als Beispiel
<pe-mo> Aber es gibt kein Menüeintrag "System"
<pe-mo> Zumindest finde ich es nirgends
<pe-mo> Oder wie ich Programme installiere xD
<k1l> was willst du denn mit system anstellen, wenn es das geben  würde?
<pe-mo> z.B. Firefox auf Deutsch umstellen wollen
<k1l> pe-mo: ubuntu ist anders als windows. da wirst du dich an einigen stellen (sehr viele) umstellen müssen. das braucht zeit und du must einiges lesen und lernen
<LetoThe2nd> pe-mo: naja, also wenn du ein "normales" ubuntu hast sind die einstellungen jetzt fast alle unter -> rechts oben deinen namen anklicken -> einstellungen.
<k1l> pe-mo: installieren tut man generell aus den paketquellen:
<pe-mo> Ja, ich hab dieses Programm usw
<k1l> pe-mo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketverwaltung
<pe-mo> Ich les mir ja alles durch
<pe-mo> Nur kapier ich es einfach nicht, was die da so teilweise sagen xD
<pe-mo> Oder es ist einfach komplett anders, als es da steht
<k1l> pe-mo: und man lädt nicht einfach irgendwo irgenwas runter. sondern nutzt erstmal immer das paketsystem
<pe-mo> Ja, Papa
<pe-mo> :D
<LetoThe2nd> pe-mo: kleiner tip - er hat recht und mit pseudo-lustigen antworten vergrault man schnell supporter die gerade ihre freizeit benutzen um DIR zu helfen.
<pe-mo> ... 
<pe-mo> Naja, dann mach ich es eben selbst
<pe-mo> Wenn man nicht mal kleinen Spaß versteht
<k1l> pe-mo: du kannst auch gerne alles quer beet runterladen und installieren. aber dann komm nicht an, wenn es zerfummelt ist. davon haben wir schon genug leute die hier auflaufen
<pe-mo> Pf
<LetoThe2nd> pe-mo: und er sagte es nur deswegen mehrfach, weil es wirklich der allerallerallergrösste fehler ist, den umsteiger ständig machen. irgendwas irgendwo runterladen. unter ubuntu geht man so gut wie IMMER nur über die paketverwaltung.
<k1l> pe-mo: du willst alles schnell schnell. ich sage dir: du kommst um das einarbeiten nicht drum herum. einfach in ein auto setzen und fahren wollen geht auch nicht. man muss wissen wofür die pedale sind etc.
<pe-mo> Ich sitz hier seit 1-2 Stunden
<pe-mo> Und bin nur am lesen
<pe-mo> Bevor ich irgendwas gemacht habe
<pe-mo> Hab mir Videos angeguckt
<pe-mo> Aber alles nicht brauchbar
<k1l> pe-mo:  frefox sollte schon in deiner sprache ab werk dabei sein.
<LetoThe2nd> pe-mo: nimm das jetzt bitte nicht persönlich. bitte. wirklich. aber wenn du nach 2 stunden sagst "ich lese doch alles, und nichts ist brauchbar", dann wird das bald ne miese zeit. für dich und alle die dir helfen wollen.
<k1l> pe-mo: ich spreche auch von dem uu.de wiki. von irgendwelchen anderen anleitungen und videos kann ich ncihts garantieren
<pe-mo> Ich weiß das es nicht einfach wird, hab aber einfach keine lust mehr auf Windows
<ppq> ,einsteiger? pe-mo, das hier hast du ja sicher schon gelesen:
<shetlandpony> pe-mo, das hier hast du ja sicher schon gelesen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pe-mo> Ja
<pe-mo> Schon gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> pe-mo: also um vorne anzufangen, wärs vielleicht mal hilfreich, uns genau zu sagen vor was du gerade sitzt. vor nem ubuntu? gut. vor welcher version *ganz* genau? installiert? oder cd? oder läuft gerade auf usb-stick?
<pe-mo> Ubuntu 11.10
<pe-mo> Naja, danke für die Hilfe. Ich probier es einfach weiterhin selbst aus
<pe-mo> Wird schon irgendwie ^
<k1l> pe-mo: was ist denn dein problem eigentlich
<k1l> firefox auf englisch?
<LetoThe2nd> ich seh im moment auch keine frage.
<LetoThe2nd> what an.
<k1l> der war bei mir beim insatllieren schon auf deutsch iirc
<k1l> guckt seit 2 std. ubuntu videos vom 3d cube und meint er wüsste alles :/
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wenn du ne livecd hast und keine sprachpakete runterlädst bleibt er englisch, glaub ich.
<k1l> dachte er hätte installiert
<LetoThe2nd> fragte ich ja grade, aber wollte er wohl nicht mehr beatworten.
<deusex1983> noch ne frage hätte ich, welches tool also via gui könnt ihr mir empfehlen zum formatieren von USB Sticks unter Xubuntu 11.10
<bekks> "gnome-terminal" und "mkfs"
<ppq> deusex1983: gparted
<k1l> ,gparted? deusex1983 
<shetlandpony> deusex1983, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<ppq> aber ich würde auch mkfs bevorzugen, das geht einfach schneller ;)
<deusex1983> oh vielen dank
<deusex1983> geht ja gleich viel flotter :-9
<deusex1983> :-)
<deusex1983> hätte ich viel früher draufkommen können
<deusex1983> ach ja nochwas habt ihr nen tipp für mich kriege libreoffice einfach nicht auf deutsch gebacken!?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice  sagt libreoffice-l10n-de installieren
<deusex1983> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-de
<deusex1983> ah danke gerade entdeckt durch Taben gg danke :-)
<deusex1983> also dann gute nacht schlaft gut
<k1l> ,wiki? deusex1983 
<shetlandpony> deusex1983, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<deusex1983> sorry :-(
<k1l> das kannste dir ruhig mal als lesezeichen setzen :)
<deusex1983> haste recht
<deusex1983> werde ich mir merken und hinzufügen
<deusex1983> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-29
<MarkusH> nabend
<Daganoweda> Hell
<Daganoweda> Hello
<soxor> Guten Morgen habe da mal eine Frage mein Firefox beendet seinen Prozess leider nicht vollständig wenn ich den Schließe, somit muss ich das immer über die Konsole machen 
<soxor> wie bekomme ich den Firefox dazu alle prozesse die er nutz auch zu schließen 
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." Wie kann ich Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 veranlassen, auch den Ton des Streams abzuspielen, während ich gleichzeitig aufnehme?
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." Wie kann ich Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 veranlassen, auch den Ton des Streams abzuspielen, während ich ihn gleichzeitig aufnehme?
<micsch> moin
<_DeLa_> hi!
<_DeLa_> hier auch support für Xubuntu?
<koegs> wenn es ein original Xubuntu ist und nicht irgendein derivat, ja, _DeLa_
<_DeLa_> koegs: danke, es ist origonal Xubuntu
<_DeLa_> meine frage: in meiner oberen desktop-leiste wird keine automatische benachrichtigung angezeigt, wenn software aktualisierungen vorhanden sind - und ich finde auch keine möglichkeit, dies zu installieren ...evtl. war es "vorher" mal da, aber inzwischen nicht mehr....!?
<koegs> also bei mir geht da ein fenster auf, falls aktualisierungen vorhanden sind
<_DeLa_> koegs: scheint bei mir nicht der fall zu sein...hatte soeben eine vorhandene aktualisierung, die nicht automatisch angezeigt wurde ....hmm...bei linux mint hatte ich bisher immer so ein icon in der leiste ;-)
<koegs> guck mal im menü unter System -> Aktualisierungsverwaltung und dort in Einstellungen
<_DeLa_> koegs: danke, da war eine option dabei, die wohl relevant war
<koegs> ausserdem solltest du in den Einstellungen unter "Sitzung und Startverhalten" schauen ob dort "Aktualisierungsbenachrichtigungen" automatisch gestartet wird
<_DeLa_> jup, wird gestartet
<_DeLa_> danke!
<koegs> gerne
<Trostlos> hallo
<Trostlos> hab probleme bei der installation :/
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? Trostlos 
<shetlandpony> Trostlos: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Trostlos> also hab ubuntu 11.10 auf cd gebrannt
<Trostlos> dann gestartet und auf ubuntu ohne installation testen geklickt
<Trostlos> dann bin ich auf eine konsole gekommen
<Trostlos> und habe wie in der problembehandlung chroot /root eingegeben
<LetoThe2nd> Trostlos: wie zur hölle kommst du auch chroot /root....
<Trostlos> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-cd_Problembehebung
<Trostlos> habe dann die bootparameter verändert also quiet und splash weg break=bottom hin
<LetoThe2nd> Trostlos: das ist schon eher ne andere baustelle.
<Trostlos> dann stand ganz oft segmantation fault
<Trostlos> und dann die konsole
<Trostlos> habe wieder chroot /root versucht ging wieder nicht
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay. öfters segfault klingt schon ziemlich deuchlich nach irgendwas echt im argen. cd, cpu, ram.
<Trostlos> wollte ubuntu eig. nur für partitionieren verwendne 
<LetoThe2nd> ja, so what?
<koegs> und dann was machen?
<Trostlos> arch linux installieren^^
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<koegs> gut, dann frag doch einfach im arch linux channel weiter...
<Trostlos> weil die sich ja so gut mit ubuntu auskennen...
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: die haben aber nicht klickibunti gparted auf dem installer ;)
<Trostlos> mir gings nur darum ein ext4 dateisystem zu machen
<koegs> Trostlos: die haben auch partitionierungstools und ich geb mir gar keine mühe, wenn dann eh kein ubuntu auf dem rechner landen soll
<geser> ich bin erstaunt, dass man dafür Ubuntu braucht? kann der archlinux installer das nicht?
<Trostlos> naja die haben gesagt ich soll mit ubuntu mein system vorbereiten
<LetoThe2nd> Trostlos: also jetzt mal im ernst. das einzige was die ubuntu-cd dem arch-installer voraus hat wäre das grafische tool, um bestehende partitionen zu ändern/verschieben. erstellen, formatieren, etc. kann der alles natürlich auch.
<LetoThe2nd> Trostlos: dann geh jetzt lieber mal ganz brav arch-anleitungen lesen wie man mit dem installer ne ext4-partition anlegt.
<Trostlos> kann man mit arch die windows partion formatieren?
<koegs> ,ot? Trostlos
<shetlandpony> Trostlos, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<LetoThe2nd> Trostlos: keine ahnung, ob der auch ntfs kann. ist aber hier auch egal. siehe den OT- oder arch-channel bitte.
<RAKETE> hi
<Funfood> hi
<RAKETE> ich habe die online konten in gnome3 aktiviert
<RAKETE> wie kann ich nun lokal auf meine google docs dateien zugreifen, ohne den browser?
<RAKETE> hat sich erledigt, ich muss dafür wohl "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Documents" gnome documents installieren
<Guest65396> morgen, wenn ich "tar x packet.tar.gz" eingebe, rechnet der ne ewigkeit dran rum und bekommtsscheinbar net hin,mach ich iwas falsch?
<geser> da scheint das "f" hinter dem "x" zu fehlen: "tar xf packet.tar.gz" (wenn du es noch ausführlich haben möchtest, dann nimm "tar xvf ...")
<Nalkem> moin
<Guest65396> okay nun funkts danke :D
<Guest59585> hloo
<apollo13> Guest59585: LASS DAS
<apollo13> irgendwie brauch ich nen nickname der nicht mit a anfängt
<Guest59585> how r ui
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? Guest59585 
<shetlandpony> Guest59585: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Guest59585> wt 
<Guest59585>  #ubuntu for english
<Guest59585> english
<LetoThe2nd> Guest59585: -> #ubuntu yes
<AberHatschi> Hallo ich möchte gern einmal am Tag eine e-mail erhalten die den inhalt von syslog und auth.log wiederspiegeln "alles erfolgt im lan "dazu habe ich an cron folgende zeile übergeben die es als root ausführen soll "$sudo cat /var/log/syslog < syslog.txt | mail -s syslog.txt root" wenn ich das jetzt einmal speichere und ausführe klappt das auch aber nicht automatische ich bekomme dann per mail folgende Meldung  /bin/sh: cannot open 
<AberHatschi> syslog.txt: No such file Null message body; hope that's ok nun bin ich etwas ratlos
<LetoThe2nd> AberHatschi: google mal nach "cron path"
<AberHatschi> ok
<AberHatschi> also fehlt mir die pfad variable ok danke 
<geser> warum leitest du die Eingabe nach cat ("< syslog.txt")? 
<AberHatschi> weil ich es nicht anders weiss !!
<AberHatschi> mir fehlen noch ne ganze meneg grundlagen
<AberHatschi> ups
<geser> das sollte funktionieren "mail -s Syslog root < /var/log/syslog" (in der crontab von root)
<AberHatschi> oh so einfach
<geser> (ungetestet)
<AberHatschi> super vielen dank 
<LetoThe2nd> geser: /usr/bin/mail, oder nicht?
<AberHatschi> klapt supi
<AberHatschi> danke schön
<geser> LetoThe2nd: ja, zumindest schadet es nicht
<bekks> Das ist irgendwie sinnfrei. Es wird immer nur syslog.txt per Mail versendet, und die Datei enthält nicht das syslog.
<geser> bekks: meinst du den urspünglichen Aufruf oder jetzt meinen?
<bekks> Wie sieht denn deiner jetzt aus?
<geser> "/usr/bin/mail -s Syslog root < /var/log/syslog" (inkl. der Korrektur von LetoThe2nd)
<bekks> ah, ok :)
<AberHatschi> das klapt auch prima mit authlog
<AberHatschi> p
<Elw3> wie deaktivier ich per terminal den grafiktreiber von nvidia ? ich hab meine alte platte nämlich in einen neuen pc gesetzt
<bekks> Und der hat keine nvidia Grafikkarte?
<Elw3> der hat ati und nvida , aber der treiber der hier geladen wird war für ne etwas ältere nvida
<Elw3> sprich geforce 3 
<bekks> Dann deinstallier ihn wieder.
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep nvidia um den Paketnamen herauszufinden, und apt-get um den zu deinstallieren.
<Elw3> nein ich will ja hinterher zurücktauschen 
<Elw3> das selbe ubuntu live gestarted läuft ja, also wirds doch auch möglich sein diese hier zu starten
<spY|da> wenn ich ne 2te festplatte einbaue, und update-grub mache, erkennt er dann die 2te platte und richtet mir fuer mein windows auf der 2ten platte nen booteintrag ein? 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Würde ich so nicht von ausgehen :)
<spY|da> mhh 
<spY|da> ich meine der os-prober macht ja einen guten job auf der einen festplatte, aber wie zeige ich ihm "Da ist noch ne andere!"
<bekks> Probier es einfach aus. Wenn es nicht automatisch geht, musst Du halt manuell einen neuen Eintrag erstellen.
<fbausch> ich denke, Windows wird erkannt
<koegs> also für nen grub im mbr der zweiten platte hat das hier mal gut funktioniert
<koegs> vielleicht schaft er das auch bei windows
<k1l_> ich würde sagen: warscheinlich schon. nur wird dein windows warscheinlich probleme machen beim hardware wechsel.
<spY|da> k1l_, kein hardwarewechsel, nur ne neue platte mit ubuntu als 1.te und die windows jetzt wieder zurueckgebaut 
<spY|da> wow funktioniert sogar, jetzt mal sehen ob er es auch bootet xD
<spY|da> wow er bootet es sogar 
<spY|da> alle achtung 
<_DeLa_> question: Is ubuntu tweak recommended for Xubuntu as well?
<koegs> ,german? _DeLa_
<shetlandpony> _DeLa_: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<_DeLa_> upps
<_DeLa_> sorry
<_DeLa_> aaeh...
<_DeLa_> ich meinte: entschuldigung!
<_DeLa_> :-)
<Fuchs> _DeLa_: Ubuntu-tweak und sonstige Basteltools sind nicht empfohlen fuer * 
<k1l_> aber ubuntu tweak ist gar nicht empfohlen IMHO
<koegs> *++
<k1l_> gestern war erst wieder einer hier, der nicht mehr einloggen konnte wegen ubuntu tweak.
<_DeLa_> ok
<_DeLa_> jup...ich meine, ich habe mir auch vor einiger zeit linux mint 11 mit ubuntu tweak zerschossen....
<_DeLa_> insofern....wollte nur mal meinungen einholen ;)
<koegs> Linux Mint UND Ubuntu Tweak *grausel*, komm gar nicht auf die Idee mit sowas hier Support einzufordern
<_DeLa_> rofl
<_DeLa_> Xubuntu 11.10 jetzt!
<_DeLa_> :)
<k1l> _DeLa_: willst du denn was bestimmtes umstellen?
<_DeLa_> kll: hätte mich vor allem wegen dem ppa adden interessiert....also einfach häckchen und gut
<_DeLa_> k1l ...sorry
<k1l> _DeLa_: das geht auch ohne das tweak tool sehr einfach.
<_DeLa_> k1l:  add-apt-repository konsolen zeugs ist nicht so beqeum wie häckchen setzen ^^
<k1l> _DeLa_: ich will dir nicht vorschreiben was du zu tun oder zu lassen hast. aber mit so einem zerbastelten system wirst du hier keinen support bekommen. da musst du dich dann an die tweak jungs wenden
<_DeLa_> k1l _ noch hab ichs ja nicht installiert...aber: du meintest schon die konsolen/terminal kommandos oder gibt es noch ne alternative?
<_DeLa_> also halt über die aktualisierungsverwaltung...ok
<_DeLa_> das auch nopch
<_DeLa_> ich schau mal schnell, ob die wäsche schon fertig ist ;-)
<koegs> IMHO: sollten PPAs überhaupt nicht einfach einzubinden sein, am besten so schwierig wie möglich, weil man schon genau wissen sollte, was man da tut, bevor man PPAs aktiviert...
<k1l> unter systemeinstellungen softwarequellen andere software kann man auch ppas hinzufügen und nen häkchen dran machen. 
<k1l> _DeLa_: aber auch bei ppas gilt: support dann bei dem ppa betreiber. der weiss schliesslich, was er da bei dir auf dem system verändert.
<_DeLa_> re
<_DeLa_> wäsche noch nicht fertig ;-)
<_DeLa_> k1l : ok , mag sein, dass ich mit den ppa-geschichten wohl zu leichtfertig umgehe ...
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> _DeLa_: klingt so, ja.
<LupusE> hi
<PBeck> hi LupusE 
<Der_Held> nabend
<MonsieurBon> Hallo zusammen
<MonsieurBon> Zeigt ls den timestamp der files in der eigenen Zeitzone??
<Der_Held> mittels touch ne neue datei anlegen und dann kontrollieren
<IchGucksLive> Guten tag wie bekomme ich heraus ob mein system 32 oder 64bit fähig ist ? Esprimio P5915 celeron D3.33Ghz
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo angucken und dann beim Hersteller nachschlagen.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: die cpu ist entscheidend: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fbausch> MonsieurBon: ja
<MonsieurBon> fbausch, kann ich irgendwie den timestamp ansehen, der effektiv gesetzt ist?
<IchGucksLive> das geht dann auch von der 32er live CD ?
<MonsieurBon> IchGucksLive, in jedem Fall, ja
<bekks> MonsieurBon: Das ist der, den du siehst.
<IchGucksLive> warscheinlich hat das mit der livecd nix zutun 
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Richtig.
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: die cpu baut sich ja nicht um, nur weil da nen anderes system läuft :)
<Frickelpit> IchGucksLive: alternativ, usb-stick mit 64bit live cd erstellen und booten
<Frickelpit> wenns klappt, bingo
<bekks> Frickelpit: Das kann man vorher mit /proc/cpuinfo herausfinden ;)
<Frickelpit> bekks: klar aber wenn er eh installieren will? :P
<Der_Held> Frickelpit: wenn es klappt dann ubuntu...
<IchGucksLive> was muss da wo stehen ich hab hier mal gerade bei mir auf der 10.04 das eingegeben da kommt viel info rüber
<IchGucksLive> cpu Familie ?
<Frickelpit> IchGucksLive: guck mal ganz unten
<IchGucksLive> power 100mhz
<MonsieurBon> ah, jetzt verstehe ich, die timezone steht auch im timestamp drin. Na dann ist das definitiv ein XBMC Problem und nicht ein timestamp Problem :-)
<bekks> MonsieurBon: NEin.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: "grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo "
<bekks> Die Zeitzone steht NICHT im Timestamp drin.
<MonsieurBon> bekks, ls --full-time gibt also nur an, für welche Zeitzone die Ausgabe gemacht wurde?
<IchGucksLive> k1l clflush size  64 cache_alignment  64
<bekks> MonsieurBon: Nein. Weil ls --fulltime keinerlei Zeitzoneninformationen anzeigt, weil inode-Timestamps keine Zeitzone abspeichern.
<bekks> IchGucksLive: In deiner Zeile kommt kein "lm" vor.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: wenn da was gelifert wird mit einem einzelnen lm dann kann die cpu 64bit
<k1l> IchGucksLive: wenn da nichts kommt oder kein einzelnes lm dann nicht
<MonsieurBon> bekks, ls --full-time gibt mir sowas: 2011-12-19 17:19:40.268448144 +0100 Was bedeutet dann der letzte Teil nach dem +?
<fbausch> das bedeutet, dass es von der GMT +1 ist
<bekks> Dass Deine Zeitzone eine Stunde vor der GMT liegt.
<Dennis84_> hey leute, hat schonmal jmd multilink auf 3 nic's konfiguriert? Wo liegen die unterschiede bei den Tables und network cards im gegensatz zu 2 nic's?
<k1l> IchGucksLive: oder kurz und knapp: wenn da kein " lm " unter flags steht dann nicht
<bekks> MonsieurBon: Das heisst aber NICHT, dass da irgendwas in den inodes gespeichert wird.
<IchGucksLive> da steht lm unter flags 
<IchGucksLive> ich paste mal den output moment
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Brauchst Du nicht.
<bekks> Deine Frage ist doch schon beantwortet :)
<fbausch> MonsieurBon: da wird ein Timestamp gespeichert... und je nachdem, welche Zeitzone bei dir eingestellt ist, wird der dann in eine Datumsangabe für deine Zeitzone umgerechnet
<IchGucksLive> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404807/
<Frickelpit> k1l: so ist das aber recht ungenau mit dem grep "lm"
<IchGucksLive> das heist ich quäl mich seit 2jahren rumm mit 32bit und hätte auch 64er system 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: siehst du da nen lm unter flags? :)
<bekks> Frickelpit: k1l schrieb " lm".
<MonsieurBon> fbausch, ok, danke
 * Frickelpit guckt nochmal
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Richtig.
<Frickelpit> bekks: k1l schrieb " lm " :D
<k1l> Frickelpit: nein, das ist sehr genau. durch die " lm " leerzeichen matcht das nur auf das long mode bit
<Frickelpit> k1l: ok, dann passts
<IchGucksLive> das "lm" und " lm " liefert das gleiche bei mir 
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Wissen wir ;)
<k1l> IchGucksLive: nochmal von vorne zum mitdenken:
<k1l> IchGucksLive: wenn unter flags ein >>>> lm <<<<<<   steht kann die cpu 64bit.
<IchGucksLive> also das system hier ist dann auch ein 64er  so ein ärger  da wäre kinetic was richtig gegangen 
<bekks> IchGucksLive: ?
<IchGucksLive> DANKE an alle ich ärger mich 
<IchGucksLive> bekks: Z88 Aurora ein FEM  analyse hätte ich so oft schon gebraucht ,läuft aber nicht auf 32bit
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Das ist glatt gelogen.
<IchGucksLive> jetzt hab ich bei harlander 10 x esprimo für 60euro geschossen !
<bekks> ,ot? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<IchGucksLive> die neue LTS kommt im April richtig ?
<bekks> Ja.
<IchGucksLive> Noch eien Frage hat der RAM einfluss auf ein 64er system  .in sachen Speed  ZB 32Bit 1GB schneller als 64Bit 1GB RAM
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: ein LKW fährt nicht schneller, nur wel die autobahn 64 statt 32 spuren hat
<IchGucksLive> hat das 32 vs 64 überhaupt einen einfluss bei standardanwendung Firefox Gimp  beim Rendern via Blender sicherlich 
<k1l> IchGucksLive: die frage ist da eher was passiert wenn stau droht.
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Nö. Weder bei Firefox noch bei Blender. :)
<IchGucksLive> ich merke ich brauche in dieser sache mehr input .Kann mir da jemand eine seite empfehlen die den wesentlichen unterschied documentiert ,erläutert ich hatte bisher stur 32bit installiert !
<bekks> Wikipedia ist eine gute Anlaufstelle dafür.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur
<fbausch> IchGucksLive: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-Bit-Architektur
<jokrebel> .oO( *grusel* Am Satzende kommt _erst_ der Punkt, _dann das Leerzeichen )
<IchGucksLive> Mercy.
<Longbottom> .oO (*grusel* Vor einer öffnenden und nach einer schließenden Klammer wird stets ein Leerzeichen gesetzt, nicht andersrum)
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Nicht wenn das ganze eine Sprechblase darstellen soll </OT>
<IchGucksLive> es scheint für standart user mehr nachteile als vorteile zubringen ,Nur für Datenbank intensive Rechner von Vorteil ?
<fbausch> IchGucksLive: ich glaube, die Diskussion ist eher allgemeiner Natur und ist deshalb in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben
<jokrebel> s/Sprech/Gedanken
<dreamon> Ich müßte ein Notebook mit Recovery Partition wiederherstellen. Da grub2 drauf ist, kommt ich nicht mehr ran. Grub2 wirft mich in die minimalisten Konsole.
<dreamon> Ich will nur die eine Partition starten um die Kiste wiederherzustellen. geht das mit einer Supergrub CD?
<bekks> Probier es. :)
<k1l> dreamon: recoverypartition klingt nach hersteller recovery krams.
<dreamon> Ist original Festplatte ist komplett im Arsch.. konnte eventuell die ersten 8GB kopieren.. könnte für Recovery reichen.. Aber wie start ich diese Verdammte Partition
<dreamon> k1l, genau kommt man eventuell mit F3 dran.. aber leider ist grub hinüber
<bekks> dreamon: Dann reparier grub.
<bekks> Und wenn die Festplatte defekt ist bringt auch das Recovery genau gar nichts mehr.
<k1l> dreamon: wenn du die hersteller recovery nutzt bügelt die dein linux eh weg.
<dreamon> Ich hab die festplatte mit dd_rescue bis auf 20
<dreamon> GB kopieren können.
<bekks> Womit das Recovery aber trotzdem nicht funktionieren dürfte, weil das nunmal eine intakte Festplatte voraussetzt.
<amfs> Hallo
<amfs> kurze Frage
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab ja bis 20GB auf neue kopiert und dann die neue eingebaut.. mit dem Grub problem zu guter Letzt
<amfs> bietet mir die bash einige möglichkeit, die ausgabe eines vorherigen befehls noch einmal auszugeben?
<bekks> amfs: Nein.
<bekks> amfs: Das bietet dir keine Shell.
<amfs> ok, schade, danke
<bekks> Wieso führst Du den Befehl nicht einfach nochmal aus, oder scrollst im Terminal einfach hoch?
<musca> ausser man hätte tee benutzt
<k1l> dreamon: dann installier nochmal einen grub2 ABER warum liest du nicht einfach mit einem live system deine daten aus?
<amfs> bekks weil ich die ausgabe nachher noch einmal filtern wollte
<bekks> amfs: Nachträglich geht das nicht, und es beantwortet meine Frage auch nicht.
<dreamon> k1l, Es geht nicht um daten auslesen, nur nur das ich mit dem Recovery ein windows wieder auf habe. doch wegen grub komm ich nicht an die Recovery. 
<amfs> bekks: wenn ein programm eine lange ausgabe erzeugt und das auch noch einige zeit dauert, wäre es sehr praktisch
<amfs> bekks: aber ich hätte die ausgabe einfach auch in eine variable umleiten können :)
<bekks> amfs: Das beantwortet meine Frage auch nicht. Warum führst Du den BEfehl nicht einfach nochmal aus?
<amfs> weil das einige zeit dauern würde ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Danach hättest Du ein Windows auf einer kaputtem Platte - was genau bringt Dir das?
<k1l> dreamon: du kannst ja mal die recovery cd einlgen, die die geräte mitliefern
<k1l> dreamon: aber das was du dir denkst geht so einfach nicht. (wenn ich dich richtig verstehe)
<dreamon> bekks, Das recovery hätte ich auf einer neuen Platte, das hätte mir gereicht zum wiederherstellen.
<dreamon> k1l, Der Besitzter des Notebooks hat keine recovery's erstellt.. ist das super..
<bekks> dreamon: Das ist persönliches Pech des Besitzers.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: theoretisch, rein theoretisch könnte das mit irgendner chainloader-anweisung gehen. aber ich persönlich habe grade keine lust das raus zu suchen, weil ich faulheit (keine recoverys/backups) ungern supporte. vielleicht mal in #grub oder so fragen.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, supergrub startet die Partition.. Leider stürzt es ab.. Logo usw kommt noch. Ich gehe davon aus, das die Recovery auch hinüber ist.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja.
<Orcor> wieso und wie lange werde ich noch gebannt in offtopic?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wenn dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-op.
<k1l> Orcor: das ist immernoch kein thema für hier. du weisst, wo sowas besprochen wird. lies die channelregeln, wenn du es wieder vergessen hast
<bekks> Das weisst Du, und das kannst Du gerne in #ubuntu-de-op nochmal nachfragen, aber bitte nicht hier.
<Orcor> voll witzig ich soll wo anders fragen wo ich nicht mal rein komme 
<k1l> Orcor: das ist schlicht weg gelogen!
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wäre mir neu, dass Du auch dort gebannt wärst.
<k1l> hör auf rumzustänkern, sonst wirst du hier auch noch gebannt. dein theater reicht mir
<Orcor> oftoppick bin gebannt aer egal
<Orcor> und mir wurde gesagt das mein bann nicht weg genohmen wird warum auch imemr
<k1l> Orcor: lies die Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln dort ist erklärt, wo du dich melden kannst um das zu besprechen. HIER ist der falsche ort!
<shetlandpony> k1l's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<_DeLa_> sollte man als software-quelle die "cdrom" erlauben? (software-paketquellen--> andere software)
<k1l> _DeLa_: wenn du die cd nicht immer wieder einlegen willst: nein
<_DeLa_> ^^ ok
<_DeLa_> noch eine frage: ich möchte einen apt-link öffnen bzw. installieren. das öffnen mit dem vorgeschlagenen software center ist nicht erfolgreich. welches programm wäre denn passend?
<LupusE> Dennis84_: man dpkg
<_DeLa_> LupusE: mit dem konsolenkommando komme ich leider nicht weiter: ich habe nur diesen link zur verfügung: http://www.getdeb.net/software/xVideoServiceThief - der genaue pfad zur datei ist für mich leider nicht ersichtlich
<LupusE> _DeLa_: dann solltest du lernen was ein paketmanager ist.
<LupusE> ich helfe dir nicht dabei ins knie zu shciessen.
<k1l> _DeLa_: das ist auch wieder eine fremdquelle
<k1l> ,getdeb? _DeLa_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber getdeb
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/getdeb   hier
<_DeLa_> hehe ;-)
<_DeLa_> k1l: naja...natürlich ist das eine fremdquelle, aber eben auch ein nützliches programm!?
<k1l> _DeLa_: ja, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden
<_DeLa_> LupusE: meinst Du synaptic?
<k1l> lies doch mal den artikel zu getdeb
<k1l> bevor wir alles nochmal tippen müssen.
<_DeLa_> den wiki eintrag?
<LupusE> Dennis84_: haette ich dann synaptic geschrieben? ... vielleicht ist dpkg deine paketverwaltung und synampic nur eine bekloppte oberflaeche, wleche dir mit der apt API vorgaukelt deien paketverwaltung zu sein, weil es 'wa smit paketen macht',
<k1l> _DeLa_: hochscrollen. augen auf, finden, klicken, lesen
<_DeLa_> danke Euch beiden. hat funktioniert.
<jokrebel> cu
<blablabla> hi, kennt sich wer von euch mit dem webinterface von jdownloader aus?^^
<bekks> ,metafrage? blablabla 
<shetlandpony> blablabla: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<bekks> ,wf? blablabla 
<shetlandpony> blablabla: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> ,jdownloader? blablabla 
<shetlandpony> blablabla: jdownloader hat einen FAQ auf der entsprechenden Webseite.
<blablabla> okay, ich habe das webpanel vom jdownloader installiert und wenn ich jetzt versuche eine .dlc hochzuladen, läd die seite die ganze zeit und unten steht "warten auf..."
<pe-mo> Hey, kann mir jemand in kurzen Schritten erklären, wie man unter Ubuntu 11.10 Programme, die man installiert hat, wieder löscht? Thanks schonmal
<apollo13> wie hast du sie denn installiert?
<k1l> pe-mo: mit gui? dann im softwarecenter
<pe-mo> Ich hab sie über das SoftwareCenter installiert
<k1l> pe-mo: im terminal am einfachsten mit apt-get remove
<ubaba> moin!
<pe-mo> Ich weiß nicht, wie man das Terminal aufruft *peinlich*
<k1l> pe-mo: warum denn nicht im software center?
<pe-mo> Ich schau kurz :)
<ubaba> ich hab ein problem mit xbmc, ich bekomme xvdr nicht aktiviert
<k1l> pe-mo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-center#Ein-Programm-entfernen
<ubaba> habt ihr ne ahung wie ich xvdr in xbmx 11 pre aktiviert bekomme?
<ubaba> xbmc
<pe-mo> Ich hab zum Beispiel Steam über ganz normal installiert, über eine ".msi"-Datei. Die wird leider nicht im Software-Center angezeigt, wie kann ich also Steam löschen? Hatte ja vorher Wine installiert, damit ich Steam installieren konnte.
<pe-mo> -über
<k1l> pe-mo: also hast du es nicht über das paketsystem installiert.
<k1l> pe-mo: dann lösche es in wine
<pe-mo> Steam nicht, nein
<pe-mo> Ok, ich probier's mal
<pe-mo> Alles klar, hat funktioniert, danke
<pe-mo> Muss ich Ordner im /home-Verzeichnis löschen?
<k1l> müssen nicht, nein
<k1l> ubaba: am besten mal die xbmc jungs fragen, oder nicht?
<ubaba> mhh ja, dachte hier wären auch xbmc user
<k1l> ubaba: hier ist der offizielle ubuntu support. xbmc gehört nicht dazu
<ubaba> achso ok
<pe-mo> Wie öffnet man das Terminal unter 11.10?
<k1l> pe-mo: drück mal die windows taste
<guntbert> pe-mo: geht ALT+F2 nicht mehr?
<k1l> pe-mo: dann tippst du einfach mal "terminal" ein
<k1l> pe-mo: oder du nutzt das menü unter "weitere anwendungen"
<pe-mo> Achso
<pe-mo> Deshalb hab ich nie was gefunden
<pe-mo> Dash = Terminal
<k1l> nein
<pe-mo> Ah
<pe-mo> Gefunden
<pe-mo> Gut, jetzt versuch ich den Rest alleine, danke :D
<k1l> kannst auch einfach: strg+alt+t drücken. das ist der shortcut fürs terminal. aber so weisst du jetzt auc, wie man programme öffnet
<pe-mo> Was bedeutet das genau? Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<guntbert> pe-mo: kann es sein, dass du einen anderen software-manager laufen hast?
<k1l> pe-mo: du kannst nur ein programm gleichzeitig programme installieren lassen
<k1l> also mach das softwarecenter zu
<pe-mo> Ich habe im Moment nur Firefox offen, nichts weiter
<k1l> das terminal vlt noch?
<pe-mo> Warte, scheint gerade zu gehen, mal schauen
<pe-mo> Also, ich hab MineCraft.jar entpackt. In dieser Datei befinden sich ein LZMA, META-INF, net-Ordner und eine Util.class-Datei. Ich gehe ins Terminal, und gebe "sudo apt-get install lzma" beispielsweise ein
<pe-mo> Er sagt dann aber, dass er das Paket nicht findet
<k1l> pe-mo das klappt so nicht
<pe-mo> xD ausversehen den Chat geschlossen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft  pe-mo lesen
<pe-mo> Alles klar, thanks :D
<pe-mo> Sorry, dass ich als Windows-User euch so nerve :D
<k1l> pe-mo: du solltest dir abgewöhnen einfach alles irgendwie draufzuballern was nicht bei 3 auf den bäumen ist
<pe-mo> Wie meinste?
<k1l> informiere dich erstmal was wie wo gemacht werden muss
<pe-mo> Ich versuch es ja zu lesen, aber es werden einfach die Sprünge übergangen, wie man als einer, der überhaupt keine Ahnung hat
<pe-mo> dort jeweils hinkommt
<bekks> Das stimmt nicht ;)
<k1l> pe-mo: dann beachte mal die fussnoten
<pe-mo> Ok, ich porbier es jetzt mit der Seite von dir k1l
<pe-mo> Thanks schonmal
<guntbert> pe-mo: und lies am Anfang, was du können solltest um die Seite gut zu nutzen
<k1l> pe-mo: und dein minecraft kram ist nen java programm. da muss du nichts entpacken und so. das startet man mit java.
<pe-mo> java -jar minecraft.jar
<pe-mo> :D
<k1l> pe-mo: siehste. hättest dir den ganzen schmuh sparen können wenn du dich einmal 2min eingelesen hättest.
<pe-mo> v
<pe-mo> Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<pe-mo> :D
<pe-mo> Hab alles so gemacht, wie es da steht
<koegs> groß und kleinschreibung beachtet?
<k1l> bist du in dem ordner, wo das file ist?
<pe-mo> Ja
<k1l> executive bit gesetzt?
<k1l> also ausführbar gemacht?
<pe-mo> Sekunde, ich schau kurz was, vllt geht es dann
<k1l> ähm?
<bekks> pe-mo: Was schaust Du, und warum sollte es dann gehen?
<k1l> "ich hab die lösung" "ja aber ich fummel lieber was anderes rum"
<pe-mo> Weil dieses JDK nicht installiert war
<pe-mo> Wird doch dafür benötigt, oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<k1l> du benötigst sun java
<pe-mo> kk
<apollo13> hmm fliegt sun java nicht gleich aus den repos raus?
<k1l> apollo13: bei 11.10 noch nicht
<apollo13> ich dachte die müssen das rückwirkend machen
<k1l> erstmal nur lucid bis natty
<k1l> pe-mo: hast du es?
<pe-mo> Nein
<pe-mo> Ich verzweifel hier total xD
<pe-mo> Ich schlag meinen Laptop gleich zu tode
<bekks> .oO( Weil ja der schuld ist, und nicht der User... )Oo.
<k1l> hat denn das java file das executable bit gesetzt bekommen?
<k1l> einfach mal rechte maustaste und dann bei berechtigungen oder so
<k1l> "zugriffsrechte" unter einstellungen
<pe-mo> Also: rechtsklick auf "jre-6u30-linux-i586.bin"?
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> ähm nein?
<k1l> versuchst du da wieder was reinzufummeln?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l> ich rede von minecraft und dem fehler eben
<pe-mo> Nene
<pe-mo> Ich muss erst dieses Java installen
<k1l> pe-mo: wenn du nur 5sek konzentrieren kannst, dann nutze wieder windows
<pe-mo> ...
<k1l> pe-mo: du brauchst sun java, da gibts aber in den quellen, da musst du nichts rumfummeln
<pe-mo> Ich wills doch nur installen
<bekks> Ja, aber dazu musst du nichts herunterladen und herumfummeln.
<k1l> das könnte schon seit 23:52 laufen, wenn du EINMAL zuhören würdest
<pe-mo> Dann erklärt es doch einfach mal so, dass es auch Kinder verstehen würden
<pe-mo> Ich bin nicht so ein Computer-Geek wie ihr, ich will mich doch daran versuchen, aber ihr disst einen nur unnötig
<pe-mo> Echt
<pe-mo> mal
<k1l> pe-mo: wir bringen dir hier bei dir selbst zu helfen, damit wir in 10 jahren nicht noch deine hand halten müssen
<k1l> aber du willst grade nur alles schnell schnell, egal wie
<pe-mo> Denkt ihr es macht mir spaß, alles zu erfragen?
<k1l> ich habe dir eben gesagt, wie du das problem lösen kannst mit der fehlermeldung
<pe-mo> Also, ganz ruhig
<pe-mo> Was soll ich tun
<pe-mo> Ins Terminal gehen?
<k1l> pe-mo: ich glaube dir ist nicht bewusst, dass da noch ein riesiger berg arbeit vor dir liegt um ein linux zu benutzen und nicht mehr das windows verhalten zu machen.
<pe-mo> Nur das soll der Grund sein, dass ich mich nicht dran versuche?
<pe-mo> Naja, lassen wir mal das Metageschwafel
<k1l> nein, das soll dir nur bewusst sein.
<pe-mo> Ich bin im Terminal
<pe-mo> Wenn ich den Befehl "java -jar minecraft.jar" eingebe kommt folgendes
<pe-mo> Unable to acces jarfile
<bekks> ls -lha minecraft.jar
<bekks> Da brauchen wir die komplette Ausgabe.
<k1l> und da frage ich dich jetzt zum dritten und letzten mal, ob das executable bit gesetzt ist
<pe-mo> ls: Zugruff auf minecraft.jar nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> pe-mo: geh in den ordner, wo das file liegt
<pe-mo> Ok, sekunde
<pe-mo> Bin ich
<bekks> ls -lha minecraft.jar
<pe-mo> Das zum Beispiel verstehe ich nicht
<pe-mo> Ich bin im Ordner und dann "ls -lha minecraft.jar" 
<pe-mo> Wo soll ich das denn eingeben?
<bekks> Im Terminal, in dem Du bist...
<bekks> SO wie vorhin.
<bekks> 1230 002548 < pe-mo> ls: Zugruff auf minecraft.jar nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<pe-mo> Kommt immernoch das gleiche
<k1l> im terminal mit dem du in dem ordner bist, wo das minecraft file liegt
<bekks> Dann bist Du nincht in dem Verzeichnis.
<pe-mo> Achso
<koegs> [23:39:38] < fn'pe-mo> Also, ich hab MineCraft.jar entpackt....
<pe-mo> Jetzt versteh ich, was ihr meint
<koegs> [23:49:52] <+koegs> groß und kleinschreibung beachtet?  
<LetoThe2nd> er ist mit nautilus in dem ordner, nehme ich an.
<pe-mo> Nene
<pe-mo> :D
<LetoThe2nd> und nautilus != terminal.
<pe-mo> Ich check jetzt was ihr meint, ich soll über das Terminal ins Verzeichnis
<pe-mo> Wie ist der Befehl dafür?
<pe-mo> cd ..
<k1l> pe-mo:  das hängt davon ab, wo das file liegt
<bekks> cd .. wechselt in das Verzeichnis eine Ebene höher.
<pe-mo> im Download-Ordner
<k1l> cd /hier/der/pfad/zu/dem/file
<LetoThe2nd> ja, und bei der gelegenheit gleich noch kurz tabcompletion erklären irgendwer bitte :)
<k1l> ok ich opfer mich:
<pe-mo> xD
<pe-mo> Danke
<k1l> pe-mo: gib "cd" ein UND dann noch nichts drücken
<pe-mo> Jau
<k1l> dann leerzeichen und dann "D" und dann drückst du 2mal tab
<pe-mo> hab'ch
<k1l> das sollte dir dann alle Unterordner von dem anzeigen, die mit D anfangen
<pe-mo> Jep
<k1l> warshceinlich Dokumente und Downloads. dann gibst du noch ein "own" ein und wieder tab
<k1l> das sollte dann zu Downloads vervollständigen
<pe-mo> Hat er
<pe-mo> Da jetzt ls... eingeben?
<k1l> dann enter drücken und dann bist du im verzeichnis. dort dann "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" (das dann installieren) und dann "ls -ahl | pastebinit" und den link dann hier her
<b00bi> hey ich versuche den broadcom sta treiber zum laufen zu bekommen
<b00bi> bin mir aber unsicher, wie ich ihn aktivieren soll
<b00bi> da momentan anscheinend noch der open source treiber verwendet wird (brcmsmac)
<k1l> b00bi: ist das etwa ne b43er karte?
<pe-mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787354/
<pe-mo> Den Inhalt kopieren und ins Terminal eingeben?
<b00bi> k1l: BCM43225
<k1l> pe-mo: so deiner minecraft datei fehlt das executable bit. (was ich ja schon 3 mal gefragt hatte)
<pe-mo> Das setze ich wie?
<k1l> pe-mo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechte#Zugriffsrecht  hier liest du dir erstmal an, was das überhaupt ist
<k1l> unten gibts dann auch den link zu der wiki seite, mit der man dateirechte setzen und ändenr kann.
<k1l> pe-mo: jetzt darfst du mal wieder arbeiten
<k1l> b00bi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<k1l> b00bi: wenn du 11.10 hast dann ist der part unter "kernel 3.0" wichtig für dich
<b00bi> I see
<b00bi> Das probier ich mal
<b00bi> Danke
<pe-mo> Gut, jetzt sollten ja über den Befehl "ls -lha minecraft.." die Datei berechtigt sein
<k1l> pe-mo: nein
<k1l> ls änder keine berechtigung
<k1l> du hast nichtmal gelesen und unten auch nicht geguckt, wie man die berechtigungen ändert, oder?
<pe-mo> Über chmod
<k1l> ja
<b00bi> mh
<b00bi> Setting up firmware-b43-installer (1:014-9) ... Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4357 
<pe-mo> chmod a+x
<pe-mo> chmod a+x minecraft.jar
<pe-mo> Oder?
<k1l> pe-mo: ja
<pe-mo> Hab's zwar eingegeben, aber scheint nicht darauf reagiert zu haben
<bekks> Der Befehl hat keine Ausgabe.
<k1l> pe-mo: kotrollieren mit dem ls befehl
<pe-mo> Ist jetzt Grün
<pe-mo> grün*
<pe-mo> anstatt rot markiert
<bekks> Die Farbe ist egal.
<k1l> es geht um die rechte vorne
<pe-mo> -rwxrwxr -x 1
<k1l> pe-mo: also ist dort jetzt das x für executable dazugekommen. passt doch
<joschi> das jar mit x-bit auszustatten wird nicht so viel bringen. das wird mit `java -jar meine_datei.jar` ausgeführt ;)
<pe-mo> In diesem Verzeichnis gebe ich jetzt auch "java -jar.... ein"
<joschi> ist letztlich ja nur ein zip
<pe-mo> Ok
<pe-mo> Es geht
<pe-mo> :D
<pe-mo> Geil xD
<k1l> pe-mo: 
<pe-mo> HAHAHAHAHA
<k1l> pe-mo: aber das war die letzte kinderstunde. ab jetzt wird von dir hier mehr mitarbeit und vor allem vorarbeit erwartet
<pe-mo> :) Danke
<pe-mo> Ich hätte es auch einfach machen können, über Wine :D
<pe-mo> Sehe ich gerade
<k1l> bookmark dir lieber mal das wiki, wenn du wieder auf ein hinderniss stößt
<pe-mo> Hab ich schon
<bekks> pe-mo: Über wine wäre es wesentlich komplizierter geworden.
<b00bi_> k1l: Die Seite hat leider nicht gebracht. Ich habe über jockey den propreitären Treiber nochmal installiert und den open source treiber auf die blacklist gesetzt. Jetzt wird der STA Treiber angezogen, mal schauen, wie der läuft.
<b00bi_> Jetzt hab ich zwar kein wlan0 interface mehr sondern eth1, aber naja, man wird es überleben...
<pe-mo> Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe. Bin mal nächtigen. Viel Spaß noch, ciaoi
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-30
<SnorchFifth> Hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit Evolution (Email-Programm) aus?
<k1l> konkrete frage -> konkrete antwort
<k1l> ,wf? SnorchFifth 
<shetlandpony> SnorchFifth: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<SnorchFifth> Ich versuche Evolution mit meinen Email Account bei Web.de per Smtp zu kopplen... leider kann ich nur Email abholen, jedoch nicht verschicken
<k1l> welches ubuntu? was klappt da nicht? gibts ne fehlermeldung?
<SnorchFifth> Version von Evolution ist 2.28.3
<k1l> stimmen die angaben vom server?
<SnorchFifth> Fehlermeldung "Fehler bei Welcome-Antwort: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler"
<SnorchFifth> Server-Art: SMTP; Server: smpt.web.de:25
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das?
<SnorchFifth> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx
<k1l> SnorchFifth: guck dir mal genau die server adresse an
<SnorchFifth> oh ich habe mich vertippt, im email programm habe ich jedoch "smtp.web.de:25" eingegeben
<SnorchFifth> sorry
<SnorchFifth> ich habe auch schon port 587 ausprobiert...
<SnorchFifth> Unter "Legitimation" habe ich als "Typ" Klartext eingegeben. Ist das richtig?
<SnorchFifth> oder sollte man lieber "Anmelden" oder "POP vor SMTP" nehmen?
<k1l> http://hilfe.freemail.web.de/freemail/e-mail/smtp/  k.a. wie das web.de gerne hätte
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/evolution-und-web.de-kein-e-mail-verschicken-/  
<k1l> da auch direkt für evolution
<SnorchFifth> Nachdem ich die Verschlüsselung von SSL auf TLS verstellt habe funktioniert es
<SnorchFifth> Danke für die Unterstützung...
<SnorchFifth> :-)
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen für 11.10 64bit die root und home ext3 oder 4 partitionieren ?
<k1l> was spricht gegen ext4?
<IchGucksLive> ok
<k1l> also wenn man keine blockgröße von 512bytes unbedingt braucht (also der normalanwender nicht) spricht nichts gegen ext4
<bekks> Und selbst da ist es performanter als ext3.
<IchGucksLive> alle 5 rechner sind am installieren ! FRAGE ist das nicht mehr gnome ich komme von 10.04
<bekks> ,plenken? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<bekks> Welche CD benutzt Du denn genau für die Installation?
<IchGucksLive> 11.10 ubuntu desktop 64bit
<k1l> IchGucksLive: gnome2 gibts nicht mehr, nie wieder! aber vlt sollte man sich mal informieren vor dem installieren?
<k1l> ,oneiric? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive: Die aktuelle Ubuntuversion ist 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot). Sie wurde am 13.10.2011 freigegeben und ist die Version nach 11.04 Natty Narwahl. Mehr Infos siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Dann hast Du jetzt Gnome3.
<IchGucksLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome3 gibt es nicht 
<IchGucksLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME !
<bekks> Niemand hat gesagt, dass es http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome3 gibt.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: der neue standard desktop ist in der seite benannt, die ich dir geben lassen habe
<bekks> Und hör auf zu Plenken.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: wenn du was gnome2 lookalike haben willst solltest du dir xfce oder lxde angucken
<IchGucksLive> Klassischer Desktop das hört sich mal gut an da 
<IchGucksLive> die leute die vor den rechnern sitzen haben zu 99.5% null linux erfahrung
<apollo13> IchGucksLive: wenn die keine erfahrung haben ist aber auch egal was sie verwenden
<k1l> dann ist wohl egal und sie werden nicht meckern, warum es nicht mehr gnome2 ist :)
<IchGucksLive> gibt es eine liste der programe die auf der livecd drauf sind 
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Das ist doch egal, weil Du gerade 5 Rechner installiert hast, oder?
<watschu> habe eine partition vergroessert (sda1 und sda2 zusammengefasst)
<watschu> wie kann ich nun die /dev/ "tabelle" wieder richtig sortieren
<bekks> Die ist richtig sortiert.
<bekks> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass sie das nicht ist?
<Frickel-Work> watschu: was ist denn dein eigentliches problem?
<watschu> nein leider nicht es wird immernoch sda1 und sda2 angezeigt und eine weitere festplatte wird nicht richtig erkannt
<bekks> Dann darfst Du einemal neustarten.
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: fdisk hat da ein command für göaub ich, aber das ist nur MIT ÄUSSERSTER VORSICHT zu geniessen. solang es kein echtes problem gibt - leb damit.
<Frickel-Work> watschu: wo wird immer noch sda1 und sda2 angezeigt?
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: *wie* hast du die aktion gemacht? was wird wo angezeigt? in welchem system bist du überhaupt?
<watschu> unter /dev/ wird weiterhin sda1 und sda2 angezeigtt
<watschu> ubuntu lucid
<watschu> 32 bit
<bekks> watschu: nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<watschu> per live-cd mit gparted
<IchGucksLive> bekks:  geht die installation von programmen nur online bei 11.10 gimp war bei 10.04 auf der cd 
<watschu> sorry ist natty
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404822/
<k1l> IchGucksLive: gimp ist schon länger nicht mehr dabei
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Du hast doch gerade 5 Rechner installiert, oder? Warum brauchst Du die Live CD noch?
<IchGucksLive> keiner der rechner wird eine permanente inet verbindung erhalten ich glaub 11.10 ist das falsche system  
<bekks> Man benötigt keine permanente Internetverbindung.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: du musst doch nur einfach jetzt einmal gimp installieren
<bekks> Man benötigt nur dann, wenn man Software installieren will. Und dann auch nur in genau dem Moment.
<IchGucksLive> synaptic ist auch nicht mehr da
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Steht auch alles in dem von k1l verlinkten Artikel-
<k1l> IchGucksLive: welches spiel wird das hier?
<IchGucksLive> ok mittagspause 
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404827/
<watschu> unter sda sollte  nunmehr nur eine partition sein
<bekks> watschu: HAst Du neugestartet?
<watschu> ja
<watschu> habe ich
<bekks> Dann hast Du die Änderungen nicht gespeichert.
<watschu> doch habe ich
<bekks> Wie man sieht, hast Du das nicht.
<k1l> watschu: ähm? du hast nen dateipartition und swap zusammengefasst?
<watschu> ich habe folgendes getan:
<watschu> 1. ich habe eine 2. und 3. festplatte eingebaut
<watschu> 2. ich habe auf sda 3 partitionen gehabt
<watschu> naemlich sda1 , ne unbrauchbare windows partition und swap
<watschu> 3. ich habe sda1, swap und die windows partition zusammengefasst (also die sda1 vergroessert) und hintendran eine neue swap erstellt (4 gb gross)
<Frickel-Work> ehm
<watschu> meintest du das k1l?
<k1l> watschu: ja, so sieht das da auch aus auf dem output von dir
<watschu> damn
<watschu> ok 
<watschu> danke
<watschu> dann weiss ich jetzt was das problem ist
<watschu> ich habe die home verzeichnisse per symlink auf die sdb1 gelegt
<watschu> die hat aber keinen mountpoint derzeit
<watschu> ok
<watschu> sorry hab  nicht richtig nachgedacht/gelesen
<bekks> MAn kann eine Partition nicht symlinken. Das ist vollkommen sinnfrei.
<watschu> ich habe natuerlich ein entsprechendes verzeichnis angelegt und habe den entsprechenden symlik erstellt
<watschu> dementsprechend werde ich jetzt einfach der fstab folgendes zufuegen
<watschu> /dev/sdb1 /media/platte2 ext4 defaults 0 0
<bekks> Das ist dann einfach ein Symlink im Dateisystem von einem Ordner auf einen anderen, aber kein Symlink einer Partition.
<watschu> genau
<watschu> umgangssprachlich fuer "auf einen ordner auf der 2. partition"
<bekks> Feste Mountpoints sollten nicht nach /media gelegt werden, weil das Verzeichnis vom Automounter benutzt wird.
<watschu> ok, wo sollte ich das besser hinlegen?
<bekks> Nach /mnt
<watschu> ok werde ich tun
<watschu> gibt es eine moeglichkeit, dass ich die fstab automatisch erstell / reparieren kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was hast Du denn kaputtkonfiguriert?
<watschu> ich zeige euch einfach mal meine fstab 
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404832/
<bekks> watschu: Jetzt haben wir sie gesehen - und was ist deine eigentliche Frage dazu?
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404827/
<k1l> ja swap ist ja nicht mehr sda5
<watschu> das sind die partitionen die dort eingetragen sein sollten
<watschu> genau
<k1l> und sda6 gibts ja nicht mehr.
<k1l> dann änder das halt
<watschu> also der mountpoint von meiner hauptpartition ist "/" 
<watschu> der von swap ist "none"
<watschu> und die partition auf der 2. platte 
<watschu> kann ich da auch einfach none eintragen
<watschu> ?
<bekks> Nein, du willst die ja mounten.
<watschu> ok
<watschu> ok da trage ich dann /mnt/platte2 ein
<bekks> Du musst deinem Rechner schon noch sagen, wohin du sie mounten willst.
<watschu> alles klar
<watschu> thx
<k1l> ,fstab? watschu 
<shetlandpony> watschu, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> swap hat immer none. du solltest aber besser mal die grundlagen dort begreifen
<watschu> danke
<k1l> ,mount? watschu 
<shetlandpony> watschu, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> das sind die parameter und bedingungen auf die die fstab auch zurückgreift. sowas wie ordner muss vorher existieren. jedenfalls hast du jetzt erstmal was basislektüre
<watschu> ok
<watschu> thx fuer die geduld und eure hilfe, ich denke jetzt sollte es klappen
<xaos3k> moin moin
<xaos3k> ich hab ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem laptop installiert und beim booten wird andauern die bildschirmhelligkeit runter gesetzt
<xaos3k> gibts ne möglichkeit die beim hochfahren bzw. login automatisch wieder hoch zu setzen?
<k1l> schau doch erstmal im bios obs da da nicht presets gibt
<xaos3k> liegt definitiv nich am bios, is auch nich der erste laptop an dem ich das so sehe
<xaos3k> also der bootvorgang startet auch mit voller helligkeit, die wird erst später runter gesetzt und ich muss sie eben manuell über die fn-keys wieder hoch schrauben
<Frickel-Work> xaos3k: klingt nach laptop-mode, der beim start die helligkeit regelt
<xaos3k> naja, beim booten selbst is mir das ja egal, aber wäre halt schön wenn nen script das für mich regeln könnte sobald ich mich einlogge
<Frickel-Work> xaos3k: alternativ könntest du natürlich laptop-mode so einrichten, dass er die richtige helligkeit beim boot mit akku einstellt
<Frickel-Work> xaos3k: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools
<xaos3k> oh, nee, wenn er von akku startet sollte er ja sogar mit niedriger helligkeit starten, aber er tuts eben auch wenn er am strom hängt
<xaos3k> ach was solls, kümmer ich mich später drum, trotzdem danke :)
<niemand> ich bekomme beim kompilieren (./configure von workrave) eines sourcecodes folgenden fehler, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann: "X RECORD extension headers files required on Unix platform" Sagt das jemandem was?
<Fuchs> niemand: ja, Du brauchst ein paar .h Dateien 
<Fuchs> niemand: die in einem -dev Paket rumliegen duerften
<Fuchs> niemand: von hier aus wuerde ich behaupten, dass das Header Dateien von Xorgs X11 Implementation sind. 
<niemand> na dann mal ein paar devs installieren :D
<niemand> könnte das xserver-xorg-dev sein?
<Fuchs> koennte, packages.ubuntu.com hat sonst auch eine Suche
<Fuchs> vielleicht vorher noch software kompilieren im ubuntuusers.de Wiki lesen, 
<Fuchs> damit Du das auch sauber machst, und nicht sudo make install
<geser> niemand: google sagt du brauchst "libxtst-dev"
<geser> gibt es einen Grund warum du nicht das workrave aus dem Repository nimmst?
<niemand> ich habs dort nicht gefunden
<geser> in 11.10 ist workrave 1.9.4 in backports
<niemand> wtf, warum ist das plötzlich in den backports?
<Lestat666> moin
<Lestat666> kann mir jemand mal kurz bei einem Shell-Script helfen? Habe da wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Hier die Problembeschreibung:
<Lestat666> http://sourceserver.info/board102-main/board60-allgemeines/board64-hilfe/5011-hilfe-bei-linux-shell-script/#post35708
<shetlandpony> Lestat666's url: http://tinyurl.com/cmno85q
<k1l> ,abs? Lestat666 
<shetlandpony> Lestat666: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de [bash guide]
<xonix> Ich hab ein Pandaboard und hab das ganze jetzt über HDMI angeschlossen :) Nur mein Fernseher zeigt nicht den kompletten Bildschirm an. Gibt es da eine möglichkeit das einfach anzupassen ohne großßsse mit dem xserver rum zu fummeln?
<jokrebel> xonix: Am Fernseher den Zoog ausschalten?
<jokrebel> *Zoom
<LetoThe2nd> xonix: am fernseher das overscan ausschalten.
<geser> Lestat666: was passiert denn stattdessen?
<Lestat666> das funktioniert soweit alles aber der Parameter "start" wird wohl nicht übergeben
<Lestat666> also zeigt mir das Script die "Hilfe" mit Liste der erwarteten Parametern an
<Lestat666> Also anders gefragt: Wie rufe ich in einem Script ein anderes Script auf UND gebe dem Parameter mit? 
<xonix> LetoThe2nd: jetzt müsste ich nur noch finden wo :)
<LetoThe2nd> xonix: tja, das ist aber ne sache zwischen dir, den fernseher und dessen manual ;)
<geser> Lestat666: eigentlich sieht es gut aus (bis auf die fehlende Shebang-Zeile am Anfang)
<LetoThe2nd> xonix: heisst manchmal auch "1:1 pixel darstellung" oder so.
<Lestat666> danke geser eben probiert, hilft auch nicht
<geser> Lestat666: hmm, ich sehe da nichts falsches in dem Aufruf (sofern ich nichts übersehen habe)
<Lestat666> tja...das Script meckert rum weil ihm kein Parameter übergeben wurde
<k1l> Lestat666: welches ubuntu ist das? aber eigentlich ist das eher was für den bash channel (siehe meldung eben)
<Lestat666> im basg-channel ist leider nix los
<Lestat666> Problem gefunden. Beim auferufenen Script fehlte die ext .sh
<Fuchs> Dateierweiterungen sind egal 
<Martiini> german torrent sites Im looking for.... deutsche TV torrents .. etc
<Fuchs> Martiini: falsches Netzwerk, falscher Kanal, raus. 
<Martiini> Rrrausss
<Martiini> nazi 
<user> servus ..
<user> ich hab hier im geschaeft gerade xubuntu 11.10 auf n rechner gehauen und hab jetzt das problem nur X auf der tty7 angezeigt  zu bekommen wenn ich auf ne andere tty will bekomm ich nen "out of frequenzy""-error als rueckgabe am monitor ... lange rede kurze frage :) in welcher datei kann ich die auflösung der tty bzw einstellungen an configdateien dafuer vornehmen 
<Fuchs> user: kommt darauf an welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber da laeuft, 
<Fuchs> ergo ob dieser KMS kann oder nicht
<user> Fuchs,  es ist eine ati Rage xl. wie ich rausgefunden hab ne karte die in vielen servern verbaut wurde. ich bin mir nicht sicher bzw, besser : ich weiß nicht wie ich den eingebunden treiber herausfinde gehe aber stark davon aus, dass der atimisc aus dem standard ati verwendet wird
<Fuchs> der wird dann kms koennen. Afaik gibt es da einen Bootparameter, den man nehmen kann. Kenne ich aber nicht auswendig, weil ich nie ati nutze
<Fuchs> ,ati? user schau mal hier: 
<shetlandpony> user schau mal hier, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<user> dankeschoen , ich werd mal schauen was ich hinbekomm 
<jochen> hey
<jochen> ich habe ein problem mit der installation des drucers Canon Mp550
<jochen> könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
<emil> bin ich im richtigen chanel?
<dAnjou> Guest25433: bist du. mehr informationen zu deinem system bitte (ubuntu-version und so)
<dAnjou> und was genau der fehler ist
<dAnjou> Guest25433: emil ist als name reserviert, deshalb wurdest du umbenannt
<Guest25433> ich nutze ubuntu 11.10
<Guest25433> ich habe probiert den drucker über die standardfunktion drucken oder drucker zu installieren..
<Guest25433> nachdem ich den drucker installiert habe könnte ich ihn allerdings nicht benutzen, ich glaube ich habe die falsche oftware verwendet...
<Guest25433> ich bin gleich wieder da ich nutze gnome und habe daher die funktion drucken nicht da..
<Guest25433> ich wechsel die nun schnell
<guest3333333> ich bin wieder da
<guest3333333> also der laptop stellt zum drucker eine verbidung her und der drucker zeigt mir an:Vorbereitung
<guest3333333> dann macht er einige geräusche und jetzt wird etwas gedruckt
<guest3333333> WTF?
<guest3333333> aber danke fü die hilfe^^
<dAnjou> gut gut
<gschaeft> hi.. gibt es eine moeglichkeit ubuntu 8.10 noch upzugraden ich bekomm beim update manager immer die fehlermeldung "enpacken fehlgeschalgen" 
<Frickel-Work> gschaeft: 8.10 ist längst eingestellt vom support, du müsstest wenn die historischen paketquellen nutzen.
<gschaeft> Frickel-Work: das ist ja mein problem ...
<gschaeft> ich find nicht raus welche paketquellen ich beziehen muss um ein upgrade durchführen zu koennen
<apollo13> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<gschaeft> puh .. ich glaub ich geh doch lieber den weg der neuinstallation .. danke euch :)
<apollo13> würde ich auch machen, zumindest wenn ein aktuelles system haben willst
<apollo13> denn sonst musst version für version durchgehen
<ring0> neuinstallation ist bestimmt zigfach schneller
<apollo13> indeed
<projektlabor> online
<projektlabor> is wer online
<projektlabor> A U On
<projektlabor> Ar U online? 
<ZeroMC> noe
<projektlabor> Join the website www.arthur.projektlabor.ch
<projektlabor> <ZeroMC> wie kann ich wine deinstallieren
<Fuchs> projektlabor: keine Werbung hier, danke
<Fuchs> projektlabor: wenn Du darueber diskutieren willst, #ubuntu-de-offtopic  (aber auch da: keine Werbung) 
<projektlabor> wie diskutieren ? ueber wine
<Fuchs> ueber das mit der Webseite
<projektlabor> mein wien problem
<Fuchs> wine deinstallieren geht mit apt-get remove, siehe: 
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? projektlabor 
<shetlandpony> projektlabor, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> zumindest wenn es via Paketverwaltung installiert worden ist
<projektlabor> es ist mit dem software-centre installiert
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du es damit, oder einer beliebigen anderen Paketverwaltung (siehe Link), deinstallieren
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get remove wine     als Kurzfassung
<projektlabor> ich habs über dem software-centre versucht zu löschen und mit apt-get
<Fuchs> aber? 
<gamer1990> dpkg -r <paketname>  auch schon getestet?
<projektlabor> es ist immer noch installiert und mit apt-get steht im terminal 1-datei gelöscht
<Fuchs> es ist ein Metapaket (lies: ein Pseudopaket, welches andere Pakete installiert), ggf. wirst Du also nachher noch ein autoremove machen wollen
<Fuchs> und wer sagt, dass es noch installiert sei? 
<projektlabor> es ist noch installiert weil es noch in dem Menü "Anwendungen" ich habe UBUNTU 11.10 
<Fuchs> das muss nicht heissen, dass es noch installiert ist. Kann gut sein, dass das ein Ueberbleibsel ist
<fbausch> projektlabor: wenn etwas im Anwendungsmenü ist, heißt es nicht, dass es noch installiert ist
<Fuchs> ggf. das naechste mal mit der purge Option entfernen (siehe ebenfalls oben verlinkten Artikel und weiterfuehrende Links) 
<fbausch> kannst du Wine noch über das Menü starten?
<projektlabor> "dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching wine
<projektlabor> " kam als meldung als ich :
<projektlabor> "dpkg -r wine
<projektlabor> "
<projektlabor> eingegeben habe
<Fuchs> was meint  apt-cache policy wine? 
<projektlabor> <fbausch> ja das kann ich
<gamer1990> dpkg -l | grep wine
<Fuchs> und mehr als drei Zeilen bitte nicht hier in den Kanal rein
<fbausch> ,nopaste? projektlabor 
<shetlandpony> projektlabor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<projektlabor> es ist immer noch installiert und ausführbar!
<Fuchs> projektlabor: die binary ist in dem Paket wine1.2 oder wine1.3 
<Fuchs> projektlabor: siehe meine Aussage oben zu: Metapaket 
<Fuchs> projektlabor: wenn apt-cache policy meint, dass eins der beiden noch installiert ist, dann mach das autoremove
<apollo13> apt-get autoremove *gähn*
<apollo13> arg fuchs war schneller
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, dann wuerde ich mal nachschauen, wo genau die binary liegt (which oder whereis), und dann wem die gehoert
<Fuchs> apollo13: immer
<projektlabor> wie kann ich UBUNTU 10.04 auf Android installieren
<Fuchs> projektlabor: nicht. 
<apollo13> Fuchs: doch das geht :þ
<k1l> projektlabor: die frage macht so keinen sinn
<apollo13> doch es gibt nen paar projekte die ubuntu in nen chroot auf nem android sys packen
<Frickel-Work> projektlabor: beides sind betriebssysteme, das funktioniert nicht
<fbausch> projektlabor: deine Frage ist so sinnvoll wie "kann ich Ubuntu auf Windows installieren"
<Fuchs> fbausch: gut, das ginge dann mit VMs parallel, oder, so nebeneinander, mit Wubi. Aber ja, die Frage so alleine ergibt wenig Sinn. 
<projektlabor> apropos wine
<sysdef> projektlabor: suche nach "linux installer" im android market
<projektlabor> ich deinstaliere es mit synaptic
<projektlabor> es hat funktioniert weil es ein Metapaket ist
<sysdef> Fuchs: schlimmer noch. die installieren ne arm chroot per debootstrap
<Fuchs> sysdef: ich meinte nun eher bei non-android, aber ja, das ist sicher scheusslich. Passt nur leider nicht so hier hin :) 
<sysdef> Fuchs: man kann neben debian auch ubuntu installieren ;p
<kjg> hallo
<projektlabor> kjg> hallo
<kjg> ich möchte unter ubuntu ein programm für fritzbox compilieren. as klappt auch wunerber mit einen crosscompiler
<kjg> aber ein program von einer library abhängig ist komm ich da nciht weiter
<kjg> es geht um ie flags --host --target beim ./configure
<kjg> hab eine erklärung gefunden, was er unterschie ist aber ich verstehe es nciht so ganz. für mich ist es irgenwie gleich
<kjg> The system on which the tools will run is called the host system.
<kjg> The system for which the tools generate code is called the target system. 
<LetoThe2nd> kjg: das geht so nicht ohne weiteres, halte dich lieber an dem buildsystem mit dem die zieldistribution erstellt wurde.
<kjg> meine Frage: wenn Programm A von B aghängigt ist, dann wi müssen dann ie flags für B aussehen? sollte ich für host un target das gleiche angeben?
<LetoThe2nd> kjg: das hat mit host und target gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit den headern der lib.
<projektlabor> wie kann ich WINE  gut erneut inst6allieren
<k1l_> ,wine? projektlabor 
<shetlandpony> projektlabor, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<projektlabor> ja wine hq
<LetoThe2nd> kjg: und solange die toolchain nichts von der lib weiss, wird das auch ncihts. das buzzword wäre IMHO "sysroot"
<kjg> LetoThe2nd danke ich schaue mal was sysroot ist, vllt hilft es mir weiter
<sysdef> kjg: dieser channel ist ein support channel fuer eine einsteiger distribution. development und x-compile ist way offtopic. die leute bei #openwrt koennen dir sicher besser weiter helfen oder dir sagen wo du passende hilfe her bekommst
<kjg> sysdef ok danke, werde da mal vorbei schauen
<sysdef> bzw. #openwrt-dev
<LetoThe2nd> kjg: und für den rest hat sysdef recht. halte dich lieber an den support dessen, was da auf deinem target läuft. die wissen auch wie man dafür kompiliert.
<stephan_arch> hallo, ich nutze xfce und läuft besser als ich gedacht habe, aber wenn ich auf das logout symbol gehe dann kann ist das restart und das herunterfahren grau, ich kanns nicht anklicken
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_arch: buzzword zum googlen: policykit.
<projektlabor> kann ich auch wine auf einen eMac mit ppc architektur installieren?
<KnechtRootrecht> hallo,
<sysdef> projektlabor: auf dem eMac aleuft ubuntu?
<sysdef> s/ale/lae/
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: projektlabor: auf dem eMac laeuft ubuntu?
<projektlabor> ja <sysdef> 10.04
<sysdef> projektlabor: google, 1st hit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#What_about_WINE.2C_ndiswrapper.2C_Adobe_Flash_9.3F
<KnechtRootrecht> was brauch ich denn für eine eigene packetquelle? geht das mit svn oder git?
<shetlandpony> sysdef's url: http://tinyurl.com/7uyj5yp | PowerPCFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki
<stephan_arch> LetoThe2nd, wie meinst du das, ich kenne policykit von gnome und teilweise von kde
<stephan_arch> aber wie soll das mir in xfce helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_arch: ganz genauso. policykit hat quasi nichts mit der desktopumgebung zu tun.
<KnechtRootrecht> ah es gibt einen wiki-artikel! ;)
<stephan_arch> ja, aber ich versteh nicht wie das mir in meinem xfce problem helfen soll, ich habe in google ein vorschlag gefunden wie ich das mit visudo lösen kann, aber das hat nich funktioniert
<projektlabor> was ist quemu
<Frickel-Work> projektlabor: google weiß das bestimmt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_arch: a) es ist ausgegraut weil die rechte fehlen b) dafür ist policykit zuständig c) go figure.
<sysdef> shetlandpony: was ist qemu? projektlabor 
<fbausch> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=quemu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> projektlabor, QEMU ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> projektlabor: das hier ist nicht dein google interface. du darfst auch ruhig mal selber suchern!
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_arch: abgesehen davon ist von meiner seite aus schluss bis ich uname -a und lsb_release -a in nem pastebin sehe.
<projektlabor> was soll ein Linux Profi können?
<Frickel-Work> projektlabor: wenn du weiter solche metafragen stellen möchtest, dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stephan_arch> LetoThe2nd, kakashi@VirtualBox ~ $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:   Ubuntu 11.10 Release:        11.10 Codename:       oneiric
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? stephan_arch, für was sag ichs überhaupt
<shetlandpony> stephan_arch, fuer was sag ichs ueberhaupt: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<stephan_arch> wann kommt endlich die lts version raus :)
<k1l_> ,lts? stephan_arch 
<shetlandpony> stephan_arch, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<jokrebel> ,precise pangolin? stephan_arch
<shetlandpony> stephan_arch: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Ubuntu 11.10 wird 12.04 Precise Pangolin (Akkurates Pangolin) heissen. Diese Version wird wieder eine LTS Version.
<stephan_arch> shetlandpony, wollte nur schnell ein datum hören, aber danke :)
<apollo13> ,bot? stephan_arch 
<shetlandpony> stephan_arch: ich bin ein bot ;p
<stephan_arch> apollo13, bots haben auch gefühle, den im shintoismus lebt auch ein stein
<sysdef> ,gefuehle?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gefuehle
<sysdef> stephan_arch: falsch ;p
<stephan_arch> LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nicht wie ich polickit einstellen muss bzw damit ich rebooten/auschalten kann
<LetoThe2nd> stephan_arch: https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=11467
 * LetoThe2nd ist nu mal wech, feierabend :)
<sysdef> ,slap LetoThe2nd fuer archlinux artikel ;p
 * shetlandpony slaps LetoThe2nd around a bit with a BOFH excuse #447: According to Microsoft, it's by design!
<stephan_arch> LetoThe2nd, was ist der unterschied zwischen exec ck-launch-session startxfce4 und exec startxfce4 ?
<k1l_> stephan_arch: finde mal raus, wofür ck-launch-session ist
<Frickel-Work> stephan_arch: das ck-launch-session
<Frickel-Work> das betrifft aber nur arch, da arch consolekit hat
<k1l_> hat er doch :)
<stephan_arch> das würde aber bedeuten das in ckit automatisch das rebooten und ausschalten für normale user drin ist
<Frickel-Work> stephan_arch: sofern du es mit ck-launch-session startest, dann ja aber das wäre ein thema für #archlinux und nicht #ubuntu-de
<stephan_arch> Frickel-Work, traurigerweise brauch ich das, weil in meinem ubuntu mit xfce desktop das rebooten und ausschalten grau ist, weil ich auch mit visudo keine erlaubnis bekomme zu rebooten via knopf
<Frickel-Work> stephan_arch: dann schau mal, ob dein user die entsprechenden berechtigungen hat oder in der passenden gruppe ist
<stephan_arch> ich weiss nicht welche gruppe gebraucht wird, laut google/xfce faq brauch ich nur user und ein eintrag in visudo
<Frickel-Work> dann ändere doch den eintrag in der sudoers
<Frickel-Work> afaik ist es doch eh nur sbin/shutdown und sbin/reboot
<stephan_arch> sudoers?
<Frickel-Work> stephan_arch: die datei, die du mit visudo bearbeitest
<stephan_arch> das habe ich alles so gemacht wie xfce gesagt hat, geht aber nicht 
<sysdef> ich wundere mich warum das bei ubuntu so ein aufriss ist. ist default in debian/xfce. haben sie kaputt gefrickelt?
<Frickel-Work> nö
<Frickel-Work> wieviel user gibts im system?
<stephan_arch> nur einen
<Frickel-Work> bei der installation angelegt den user?
<stephan_arch> jo
<sysdef> dann sollte er (wie in jedem anderen windows auch) die rechte haben
<Frickel-Work> dann sollte es ohne probleme funktionieren, ich hatte nie xfce deswegen kann ich da so aus dem stehgreif nix zu sagen
<k1l_> stephan_arch: wenn du mal nicht dein alibi ubuntu in der vbox vorschieben würdest, sondern direkt bei arch support holen würdest wäre es für beide seiten einfacher.
<stephan_arch> ok, ich versuchs mal mit policykit
<stephan_arch> k1l_: alibi ubuntu, wieso arch support?
<apollo13> weil sowas in ner vbox egal ist, da gibts nen ausknopf^^
<stephan_arch> apollo13, das ding ist, ich habe nen alten pc 1 gig herz, 512mb ram, da läüft ubuntu mit gnome grausam, und meine eltern brauchen nur nen pc für altägliche dinge, außerdem haben auch freunde von mir alte rechner die ihn auch nur für internet/biro dinge nutzen wo gnome laggy läuft, deshalb wollte ich ubuntu erst auf einer vbox optimieren, das lernen und dann auf die anderen rechner wiederholen :)
<apollo13> ne vbox kann sich aber zb gerade bei sowas anders verhalten als nen rechner
<Frickel-Work> stephan_arch: falsche strategie ;)
<stephan_arch> apollo13, richtig, aber lieber habe ich eine simulation mit 80%iger erfolgsgarantie statt dinge out of the box probieren :)
<stephan_arch> ubuntu läuft überall, nur läuft xfce besser
<fbausch> stephan_arch: dem "ubuntu läuft überall" möchte ich widersprechen, dann aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<Zigi> Huhu, versuch grad in Mythbuntu meine DVBSKy S952  TVKarte zu installieren. Wie finde ich denn raus, welchen Kartentyp ich wählen muss ?
<stephan_arch> fbausch, ich meine es läuft überall auf den rechnern die ich oben aufgezählt habe
<Check1> guten abend versuche gerade mit iptables klar zu kommen.haut nicht so recht hin könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie der eintrag aussehen müste wenn ich alles vom tcp port 13000 was auf eth0 kommt an tap0 umleiten möchte?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Können wir dann bitte jetzt das nebenhergequatsche bitte in den Offtopic verlegen, danke.
<Check1> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp  --dport 13000 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.0.1
<Check1> so geht es leider nicht 
<ubaba> moin
<ubaba> ne kurze frage. ich habe aktuelle ubuntu 32 bit und win7 installiert. ich möchte jetzt die 32bit durch 64bit ersetzen. muss ich beim installieren irgendwas beachten? am ende will ich das win und ubuntu 64bit luafen
<apollo13> Check1: du brauchst natürlich noch ne regel die traffic an 10.0.0.1 erlaubt
<k1l_> ubaba: backups wären nicht schlecht, für den fall der fälle
<fbausch> ubaba: Datensicherung! Ansonsten, solange du nur das Ubuntu ersetzt, sollte es problemlos funktionieren
<k1l_> ubaba: ansonsten ists ja egal, grub2 wird bei der neuinstallation eh neu installiert. pass nur auf, dass du die winpartition nicht versehentlich überspielst
<ubaba> wichtig is nur das win am ende läuft
<jokrebel> Zigi: Da solltest Du am besten in #ubuntu-mythtv nachfragen
<Check1> seh bald den wald vor bäume nicht mehr
<k1l_> ubaba: desto wichtiger desto backup
<Zigi> jokrebel: ah, danke, hab nicht gewusst, dass es den gibt
<ubaba> also wähle ich bei der installation die partition die aktuell ubuntu 32bit verwendet und es sollte klappen?
<apollo13> Check1: deine regel sagt nur dass jeglicher inbound traffic auf port 13k zu 10.0.0.1 geschickt werden soll (btw gib mal sicherheitshalber beim target auch nen port an), die regel sagt aber nicht, dass dieser traffic auch durchgelassen werden soll
<Frickel-Work> ubaba: ja
<fbausch> ubaba: solange du die Win-Partition nicht anfasst (da also einen Mountpoint drauflegst oder formatierst), ja
<ubaba> ok danke
<jokrebel> Zigi: Gerne 
<Rochvellon> err, wie hieß nochmal das programm, mit welchem ich in der konsole die aktuellen übertragungsraten einzelner dienste mir anzeigen lassen kann?
<Frickel-Work> Rochvellon: übertragungsraten von was?
<Rochvellon> err, übertragungsraten im netzwerk
<hdp> Da gibt es diverse.
<jokrebel> ntop?
<Rochvellon> ja, ntop habe ich wohl gesucht. ich schau mal
<Zigi> gibts für xfce nen grafischen gerätemanager oder ähnliches. bin mir nicht sicher ob das gerät überhaupt erkannt wird
<k1l_> Zigi: nimm einfach lspci / lsusb je nachdem wie es angeschlossen ist
<Zigi> hab ich versucht, aber dafür hab ich zuwenig ahnung/überblick
<apollo13> nen grafisches ding kann dir aber auch nicht viel andere infos geben ;)
<e-i-k-e> abend. wie gehe ich am besten vor wenn mir verletzte paketabhängikeiten um die ohren fliegen? http://pastebin.com/LDAtz6nY
<apollo13> e-i-k-e: die interessante frage ist welche paketquellen du aktiv hast
<e-i-k-e> okay, moment
<e-i-k-e> http://pastebin.com/a1SHz18b hoffe die sources.list ist was du wolltest
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Gibts da auch na was in sources.list.d?
<jokrebel> s/na/noch/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: e-i-k-e: Gibts da auch noch was in sources.list.d?
<apollo13> sonst mal sprache auf englisch umstellen (LANG=C damit die meldungen lesbar werden) und apt-get verwenden, das ist im normalfall weniger destruktiv
<apollo13> bbl
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: ja, http://pastebin.com/x7Dw5Mwr
<apollo13> ui damit endet von mir jeglicher support
<k1l_> e-i-k-e: das klingt nach kram aus nem ppa vermurkst die isntallation
<jokrebel> Um Gottes willen, was ist da denn alles drin?
<fbausch> e-i-k-e: hast du mal ein apt-get update und upgrade ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Du solltest dringend mal Deine Quellen ausmisten. Dass Dir das nicht schon eher um die Ohren geflogen ist wundert mich.
<e-i-k-e> okay. naja, einmal nen aktuelles ppa von hugin, dann der frogr flickr uploader und nen aktuelles gscan2pdf ppa... 
<e-i-k-e> fbausch: jupp
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: werde ich mal machen...
<e-i-k-e> btw: fliegt mir aber erst seit heute um die ohren... vor ~3 tagen war mkvtoolnix noch nutzbar was sich wohl mit dem letzten update von paketen erledigt hat
<k1l_> e-i-k-e: grade so kameraden wie webupd8 ballern alles in ihr ppa was sie finden und dann zieht man die pakete von dem ppa obwohl man das eigentlich aus de offiziellen quellen wollte.
<e-i-k-e> k1l_: okay, danke für den hinweis
<e-i-k-e> fehler besteht immer noch nach aufgeräumten quellen. gibts ne möglichkeit alles was aus fremdquellen aufs system kam durch die ubuntu quellen zu ersetzen
<e-i-k-e> (also zumindest alles was sich aus den ubuntu quellen beziehen lässt)
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Ich würde da alle "fremden" mal deaktivieren. Ein "sudo apt-get update" laufen lassen und dann hoffen dass danach ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" erfolgreich durchläuft.
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Und das pasten der kompletten Ausgabe dieser beiden Befehle könnte danach auch nicht schaden.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> nethogs habe ich gesucht, trotzdem danke :)
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: update läuft durch und bei upgrade verändert er nichts an den vorhandenen paketen
 * jokrebel würde es gerne selber interpretieren.
<seven_> wie kann ich ein export xx=xx statisch eintragen ?
<ntyp> seven_: auf benutzerebene in der ~/.bashrc
<KojiroAK> http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Erster_Tunnel <- sieht gut aus, wenn ich den OpenVPN server in mein "normales" Netzwerk packe will, nur bin ich gerade unsicher ob das mode server und ifconfig bei mir sozusagen zusammengefasst sind. also ob server 192.168.0.<rechner ip> 255.255.255.0 da gehen. 
<seven_> ntyp: danke, aber ich such das eher für jeden Benutzer.
<Sandreas> Hey Leute. Seit heute bekomme ich nach einem Neustart immer das Grub-Menü angezeigt. Beim Druck auf Enter startet alles korrekt, allerdings startet er nicht automatisch durch. Auch nicht nach Timeout. Kann ich das beheben?
<koegs> Koji: ich nix verstanden frage :)
<flokie> #hsmr
<jokrebel> Sandreas: Auch nicht nach korrektem runterfahren? (Countdown von 10 Sekunden in Standardeinstellung)
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Magst es nicht pasten?
<ring1> seven_, ich würde vermuten, dass du das hier suchst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable
<KojiroAK> koegs: die Frage ist kkann ich mode server und ifconfig weglassen oder r muss ich das so übernehmen.
<seven_> ring1: Danke !
<ring1> seven_, gerne
<koegs> Koji: einer muss schleisslich der server sein
<koegs> und ne IP musst du auch vergeben
<KojiroAK> koegs: ah, o.k. dann übernehme ich das mal 1:1 und passe nur das an, was Pfade betrifft.
<KojiroAK> Linux dürfte mit C:/ eh nichts anzufangen wissen.
<apollo13> KojiroAK: die howtos auf der openvpn seite sind sonst auch noch sehr gut
<stephan_arch> ich habe xfce mit "exec ck-launch-session startxfce4" gestartet aber ich kann immer noch nicht rebooten oder ausschalten mit dem xfce knopf, habe ich was vergessen?
<stephan_arch> policykit habe ich installiert aber wenn ich power einfügen will heißt es "gpasswd: Gruppe »power« existiert nicht in /etc/group."
<S1lv3R> hallo
<S1lv3R> Kann mir jmd sagen ob die Services hier aufn Server down sind? Ich kann kein Identify
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Gruppe "power"? Das sieht nicht nach nem Ubuntu aus. Magst Dich nicht endlich dorthin wenden wo Dein System _tatsächlich_ herkommt?
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, ich will die gruppe power hinzufügen
<S1lv3R> Okay NetSplit
<S1lv3R> ^^
<koegs> ,ot? S1lv3R
<shetlandpony> S1lv3R, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: up, habe das highlighten nicht gemerkt http://pastebin.com/RKXGGTHJ
<e-i-k-e> ***ups
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Da sind zwar immer noch jede Menge Nicht-Ubuntu-Quellen soweit ich sehe, aber aber es tritt zumindest kein Fehler mehr auf. Also passt doch alles wieder, oder?
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Und jetzt bitte meinen Satz nochmal _genau_ lesen.
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, versteh nicht was du damit meinst
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: auf die google tor und dropbox quellen kann ich nicht wirklich verzichten. das problem ist das ich mkvtoolnix nicht installiert bekomme was ich benötige und den DTS stream nach AC3 zu konvertieren http://pastebin.com/nPXiA6NG
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Dass hier keiner mehr glaubt, dass Du ein _Ubuntu_Problem hast.
<Zigi> wo find ich denn den drivers/media ordner ?
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, ich habe auch kein ubuntu, ich nutze arch mit ubuntu auf einer virtualbox
<stephan_arch> kann man die gruppe "power" irgendwie nach installieren bzw ist sie notwendig für policykit?
<vectory> woher kommt diese gruppe?
<vectory> ah, sah grad in ot
<stephan_arch> vectory, keine ahnung, in einem forum hat einer es geschafft xfce mit dem an uns aus botten zu rebooten/ausschalten und der hat sie benutzt
<stephan_arch> und ich das ist was mir fehlt
<vectory> welcher button? in xfce oder am compi?
<stephan_arch> in xfce
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Bastel rum was und wo Du willst. Ubuntu hat das IMHO jedenfalls nicht und braucht es auch nicht um herunterfahren zu können. Du schaffst das bestimmt Deine Systeme so durcheinander zu konfigurieren dass es nirgends mehr supported wird.
<stephan_arch> ich kann nur ausloggen
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, ich weiss nicht in welchem krieg du kämpfs aber das ist nicht meiner, keiner zwingt dich mir zu helfen
<ring1> stephan_arch, frag doch du jungs in #archlinux.de oder #archlinux
<stephan_arch> ring1, ich habs bei mir geschafft, ich nutz ja arch
<stephan_arch> aber da habe ich die powergruppe
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Das hat nichts mit Krieg zu tun. Vielmehr mit Du bist hier in #ubuntu-de und es ist aber kein ubuntu-Problem.
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, ich bin ein wenig mit ubuntu am bastel und konfigurieren, wenn du damit ein problem hast kann ich nichts dafür, tut mir echt leid
<jokrebel> stephan_arch: Wenn Du Arch und Ubuntu vermischst wird das _nicht_ besser. 
<stephan_arch> jokrebel, das will ich nicht, ich will nur einige nicht rechenintensive dinge umtauschen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
<koegs> hast du policykit nachinstalliert?
<kn0rki> nur weil es eine power gruppe unter arch gibt, muss es die nicht unter ubuntu geben
<stephan_arch> koegs, brauchte ich nicht
<stephan_arch> war schon drauf
<stephan_arch> ich glaube von gnome 
<koegs> du hast also ein normales ubuntu installiert, dann xfce nachinstalliert und slim ausgetauscht und wunderst dich, wenn sachen nicht funktionieren? O.o
<koegs> hast du wenigstens xubuntu-desktop und nicht xfce installiert?
<stephan_arch> kn0rki, ok, dachte das alle gruppen die existieren in allen linux destris gleich sind
<ring1> s/destris/distris
<stephan_arch> koegs, jo xubuntu-desktop
<Fuchs> stephan_arch: kannst Du probehalber mal einen Displaymanager verwenden, der etwas taugt? 
<Fuchs> stephan_arch: nur um zu sehen, ob es ein Consolekit / Policykitproblem ist
<sysdef> koegs: waer in debian kein problem ;>
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, ok, kann ich machen wenn du mir genau sagst was ich machen soll
<Fuchs> stephan_arch: weisst Du rein zufaellig welchen Du aktuell verwendest? (wenn ueberhaupt einen) 
<koegs> sysdef: deine ständigen debian-hinweise tun nix zur sache, danke
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, soll ich kurz zu gdm wechseln?
<Fuchs> waere eine Moeglichkeit, ja
<stephan_arch> ok, mom
<Fuchs> wuerde naemlich auch einen Grund geben fuer das Problem, dass Du im Shutdowndialog nicht alle Aktionen zur Verfuegung hattest
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, du bist der boss :)
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, habe xfce mit gdm gestartet, kann jetzt alles machen und noch mehr 
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich meinen, dass das nach consolekitproblemen klingt.
<Fuchs> nimm halt slim, der ist halbwegs leichtgewichtig und kann das sauber
<stephan_arch> das will ich ja :)
<koegs> Fuchs: das probiert er doch
<Fuchs> ach, mit slim geht es nicht? 
<stephan_arch> richtig ^^
<Fuchs> (sorry, ich lese hier nicht alles mit, freudige E+ Verbindung in der Bahn) 
<Fuchs> das ist dann interessant
<Fuchs> entweder da fehlt dem slim ein Modul, oder der ist nicht sauber konfiguriert
<stephan_arch> ich starte xfce mit slim so :"exec ck-launch-session startxfce4"
<Fuchs> kannst Du probehalber mal schauen, ob slim andere Sitzungen (Gnome z.B.) sauber hinbekommt, 
<Fuchs> und wenn ja: wie die gestartet werden? 
<stephan_arch> wie soll das gehen?
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Das könnte schwer werden. Fürchte da (wenn Du nicht bereit bist, die anderen Fremdquellen zu deaktivieren) dass ich Dir dann auch nicht helfen kann.
<Fuchs> hast Du noch so etwas wie ein Gnome installiert? 
<Fuchs> oder sonst was? 
<stephan_arch> ach so, ja klar, gnome ist ja automatisch in ubuntu drin :)
<stephan_arch> hab erst jetzt verstanden was du meinst :)
<stephan_arch> faild to load session "ubuntu"
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, ich kann mir slim nicht mals gnome starten :(
<Fuchs> hrm 
<stephan_arch> Fuchs, ich versuch mal HAL mit obshutdown, dank dir aber vielmals für deine hilfe :)
<Fuchs> stephan_arch: keine Ursache
<AndreasR> Hallo! ich hab mei altes Laptop aus de Keller gehollt und will jetzt ubuntu darauf installiren! kann mir jemand helfen bitte?
<guntbert> AndreasR: und welche Art von Hilfe erwartest du dir?
<ppq> ,installation? AndreasR, hier ein leitfaden
<shetlandpony> AndreasR, hier ein leitfaden, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<apollo13> ,einsteiger? AndreasR 
<AndreasR> ich hab schon auf DVD und auf USB Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome geladen! und kann nicht starten!
<shetlandpony> AndreasR, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> ah install wars^^
<AndreasR> ja ich installire zum ersten mal
<AndreasR> mein problem ist auf PC kann ich LiveCD Starten aber nicht auf Laptop!
<guntbert> AndreasR: BIOS Einstellung? boot-reihenfolge?
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Dann musst Du die Bottreihenfolge im BIOS umstellen. Wenn dass den Dein Altgerät hergiebt.
<jokrebel> s/Bott/Boot/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: AndreasR: Dann musst Du die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS umstellen. Wenn dass den Dein Altgerät hergiebt.
<fbausch> s/hergiebt/hergibt
<AndreasR> ich bin Bios offen und hab System Memory: 640 KB und Extended Memory: 1046528 KB
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Welcher BIOS-Hersteller?
<AndreasR> PhoenixBIOS
<genodeftest> Wie kann man das Verhalten von xdg-open, gvfs-open für Protokolle wie IRC festlegen? mein Empathy wird bei Eingaben wie
<genodeftest> xdg-open irc://irc.gnome.org/empathy
<genodeftest> nicht gestartet.
<fbausch> AndreasR: hast du sowas? http://adub115.free.fr/2bgal/img/Tutos/BIOSPhoenixAward_Advanced_BIOSFeatures_A7N8X.jpg
<shetlandpony> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/79suy58
<jokrebel> AndreasR:  Halt mal Ausschau nach "Boot Device"
<AndreasR> ja genau das
<fbausch> du musst dann als First Boot Device CDROM und als Second Boot Device HDD-0 einstellen
<dadrc> genodeftest, gconf-editor, desktop - gnome - url-handlers - irc würd ich spontan vorschlagen
<genodeftest> dadrc: Danke. jetzt muss ich nur noch empathy die korretkten Parameter entlocken ;)
<AndreasR> BootScreen.at http://www.imgbox.de/users/ThomasAR/Ubuntu/Bild3.png
<AndreasR> ich hab die einstellung so gespeichert
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Sieht doch gut aus.
<fbausch> AndreasR: funktioniert es, wenn du jetzt die CD einlegst und bootest?
<AndreasR> nein da kommt die meldung Operating System not found
<AndreasR> soll ich von Bios main was ändern? http://www.imgbox.de/users/ThomasAR/Ubuntu/Bild1.png
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Wenn das ein CD-Laufwerk ist, Du aber eine DVD hast, kann das nicht klappen.
<fbausch> AndreasR: hast du die ISO als ISO oder als Datei auf die CD geschrieben?
<AndreasR> und kann ich es von USB starten? ich hab es auch auf ein USBStick drauf getan!
<AndreasR> entpackt und auf DVD
<AndreasR> und auf PC Funktionirt dies CD!
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Wieso entpackt? Du must das als Image brennen.
<fbausch> an einem anderen Rechner kannst du die CD booten?
<AndreasR> Ja die Demo oder Install Screen erscheint
<AndreasR> nur auf diese Laptop nicht
<AndreasR> auf ne andere laptop kann ich sprache wählen und als demo testen
<jokrebel> .oO( wie gesagt - ein CD-Laufwerk kann in der Regel DVDs nicht lesen/booten )
<AndreasR> ich hab es auch auf usb! kann ich damit was anfangen?
<bekks> Wie hast Du es denn auf den USB Stick "getan"?
<bekks> Hast Du das ISO einfach entpackt und rübebrkopiert?
<AndreasR> ja oder wie geht es sonst auf USB?
<fbausch> AndreasR: dein Bios muss booten von USB unterstützen
<fbausch> AndreasR: Unetbootin
<bekks> AndreasR: Dann kannst Du damit nichts anfangen.
<AndreasR> wie kann ich herausfinden ob es von USB Booten kann?
<fbausch> wenn du es im Bios in der Bootreiheinfolge einstellen kannst
<bekks> In dem Du ins BIOS schaust.
<bekks> Du kannst aber trotzdem nichts mit deinem USB Stcik anfangen, weil "rüberkopieren" der Daten nicht reicht.
<fbausch> ,unetbootin? AndreasR 
<shetlandpony> AndreasR, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<AndreasR> ok ich brenn es auf ein CD diesmal benutze ich ein brenn programm und werde es als image mal brennen!
<jokrebel> AndreasR: Unter Ubuntu gäbe es da auch den Startmedienersteller, wofür Du aber ein laufendes Ubuntu brauchst.
<AndreasR> naja ich brauch es für internet (Browsergames) und E-Mails und abundzu mal ne worddokument erstellen
<AndreasR> Vielen Dank nochmal! ich versuch es auf ein CD zu Brennen!
<_nemesis_> kann mir mal jemand mit screen helfen? was kann man alles tun, wenn die ausgabe total daneben ist?
<_nemesis_>  screen /dev/ttyS0 9600
<bekks> "total daneben" ist jetzt keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung :)
<_nemesis_> es erfolgt kein vernünftiger aufbau
<bekks> Was versuchst Du denn da mit screen? Und warum benutzt Du an der Stelle nicht minicom?
<_nemesis_> sprich, die rückgabe ist total daneben
<ppq> minicom++
<_nemesis_> aufruf für minicom?
<bekks> _nemesis_: Dann ist deine Terminalemulation für die Füße. Nimm minicom.
<bekks> minicom enter
<bekks> Den Rest dann in minicom einstellen.
<_nemesis_> lrzsz
<sysdef> ggf. muss man bei minicom das device angeben sonst startet es nicht
<sysdef> -D /dev/...
<bekks> Muss man eigentlich nicht, weil man das in minicom konfigurieren kann.
<_nemesis_> muss man sehr wohl
<_nemesis_> minicom: Fehler beim Öffnen der Datei »/dev/modem«: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Ja, und?
<_nemesis_> beim aufruf von minicom ohne paramtern
<bekks> minicom startet trotzdem.
<_nemesis_> nix und, beendet sich mit der fehlermeldung
<_nemesis_> nope
<bekks> Bei mir nicht.
<_nemesis_> bei mir schon
<sysdef> bekks: dann hast du schon was gekonft nachm insten dasses funzt ;p
<bekks> sysdef: iwie schon. :P
<cyrold> irc.prooops.com/6697
<_nemesis_> *handbuch such*
<fogdart> hi leute
<fogdart> wie kann man denn in ubuntu das erzeugen von trash foldern abschalten ?
<jokrebel> fogdart: Darf man fragen warum Du das willst?
<fogdart> weil ich es will ..
<fogdart> ich brauch das nicht
<fogdart> es nervt und mullt die medien voll
<jokrebel> fogdart: Dann willst Du vielleicht (fallweise?) einen direkten Löschbefehl? Das würde gehn (zB. in Nautilus)
<fogdart> das automatische purgen funktioniert auch nicht immer .. so das platten die eigentlich frei sind trotzdem volllaufen. das ist voellig unpreofessionell
<jokrebel> aha
<fogdart> als server inakzeptabel
<bekks> DU bist der admin...
<fogdart> ja
<guntbert> fogdart: server und GUI?
<bekks> Trash Folder werden nur mit Desktop Environments genutzt.
<fogdart> meine maschine
<fogdart> das mag sein aber ich nutze die maschine 10% als dektop und 90% als server
<bekks> Eine GUI auf einem Server ist vollkommen unprofessionell und inakzeptal.
<bekks> Dann fallen die 10% in den Teil mit "Desktop".
<fogdart> ist ein punkt. aber ist privat
<bekks> Und damit auch die Trashfolder.
 * jokrebel kennt genug Fälle wo es gut war, dass das versehentlich gelöschte noch im Müll lag.
<bekks> jokrebel: Auch eine Form eines Backups ;)
<fogdart> mag alles sein. aberich brauch das so und der trash kram ist was für senile. in meine 30 jahren it habe ich die trashcans NIE gebraucht
<bekks> 30 Jahre IT und beschwerst Dich über Trashfolder? Unglaubwürdig.
<fogdart> tja ..
<fogdart> so isses halt
<fogdart> trashcans sind für DAUs
<hdp> Dann schalt es ab. Das Wissen solltest du nach 30 Jahren IT ja haben.
<jokrebel> fogdart: Was hält Dich davon ab es direkt zu löschen? Dann wird auch kein Trash angelegt.
<guntbert> fogdart: GUI auch :)
<fogdart> GUI ist aber bequem aund aus der HEXCODE zeit bin ich dann doch rausgewachsen
<jokrebel> pffff
<fogdart> die trashcans werden immer wieder bei wechselmedien angelegt.
<fogdart> es muss doch einen zentralen schalter geben. das kann doch nicht sein
<jokrebel> fogdart: Aber erst wenn Du das erste löschst.
<bekks> fogdart: Gibt es doch auch. Aber in jedem Desktop Environment ist der woanders.
<jokrebel> fogdart: Dein zentraler Schalter heißt rm
<bekks> jokrebel: :D
<fogdart> ist doch scheissegal. ich will zu 100% sicherstellen das trashcans nicht mehr entstehen
<fogdart> ist das so schwer zu verstehen ?
<jokrebel> fogdart: Deinstallier die GUI
<bekks> fogdart: Zeig uns bitte mal ein lsb_release -a
<fbausch> fogdart: was für ein DE nutzt du?
<bekks> ,nopaste? fogdart 
<shetlandpony> fogdart: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<fogdart> ubuntu 11.10 oneiric als xubuntu 
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<fogdart> nei isse nicht
<fogdart> ist aber die info
<guntbert> fogdart: und krieg deine Sprache in den Griff
<fogdart> welche sprache ?
<fbausch> fogdart: ich habe gerade gelesen mit Shift+Entf wird der Trash umgangen
<fogdart> es nervt halt wenn man hilfe sucht und nur klugscheisserei bekommt. 
<fogdart> ok danke brauch ich nicht. sorry , guten rutsch zusammen 
<jokrebel> fogdart: Wobei es da schon auch auf den Ton ankommt. (Hint: Wald hineinschreien und so)
<guntbert> er ist schon weg :-)
 * fbausch fragt sich, ob fogdart wenigstens noch den Tipp gelesen hat ;)
<guntbert> fbausch: hat er nicht
<CCReggioCal> azz
<k1l_> cyrold: kannst du mal nach deiner verbindung schauen?
<CCReggioCal> ahh??
<jokrebel_> Bye
<molnitza> Ich suche per Terminal Dateien *.7z und möchte die Datei samt Parentordner löschen. Wie stelle ich das an?
<ppq> molnitza: du könntest mit find was basteln
<ppq> aber bevor du mit -exec rm {} und sowas voranpreschst, mach das ganze mit echo um zu gucken, ob du nicht das falsche löschst :)
<molnitza> ppq: und da liegt wieder das generelle Problem mit find und der gleichen habe ich genau 0 routine
<molnitza> :P
<molnitza> Aber langsam ist es wohl an der Zeit mir diese anzueignen
<ppq> jo
<ppq> du wirst es nicht bereuen
<molnitza> denke ich auch. die ewige fragerei geht mir auf die nerven ;)
<sysdef> am einfachsten ist es einen kleinen script anzulegen der mit -exec script.sh {} \; aufgerufen wird. so hat man mehr freiheiten als im -exec bereich
<sysdef> darin dann die aktionen. zip=$1; echo rm $zip && echo rm $(dirname $zip)
<sysdef> rmdir* foo
<sysdef> rmdir loescht es nur wenn es leer ist
<molnitza> jeamnd eine Idee, warum "7z x *" nur ein Archiv entpackt?
<sysdef> weil 7z ne zicke is. die entwickler kommen afaik nicht aus dem unix umfeld
<molnitza> na super. Workaround?
<sysdef> find -exec :>
<molnitza> grrrrr :P
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-31
<monk> guten abend :)
<Guest42658> ist ein computer schneller, wenn die festplatte in unterschiedliche partitionen aufgeteilt ist, als wenn sie nur eine partition hat?
<minipluto> Guest42658: kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Festplatten haben von Innen nach Außen schon eine steigende Transferrate aber ich bezweifle, dass man das bei Dateioperationen auf kleinen Daten bemerkt, weil da dann die Zugriffszeit eine wichtigere Rolle spielt
<k1l_> Guest42658: nein. das hat andere gründe, warum man das aufteilt
<Guest42658> wenn ich zB ein partition für das system habe, und eine für programme, und eine für dokumente, wird dann nicht das laden des systems schneller, dadurch, das der festplatten leser sich nur innerhalb der systempartition bewegt und nicht über die gesammte festplatte?
<k1l_> Guest42658: nein. 
<k1l_> Guest42658: nicht bei den umdrehungszahlen.
<Guest42658> wird das system langsamer, wenn die festplatte voller wird?
<jokrebel> hi
<Ki4n> Huhu! :)
<Ki4n> Kann mir hier jemand kurz helfen? Will Ubuntu neben Windows XP installieren, XP liegt auf /dev/sda, ubuntu soll auf /dev/sdb kommen, wenn ich nu selbst sdb partitioniere, überschreibt mir Ubuntu dann auch den Bootloader von Windows?
<bekks> Ja. Und das ist auch gewollt so.
<bekks> ,grub2? Ki4n 
<shetlandpony> Ki4n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Ki4n> Supi, danke :) bekks :)
<bekks> ,dualboot? Ki4n 
<shetlandpony> Ki4n, Dualboot ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<Ki4n> ok, danke shetlandpony ;)
<bekks> ,bot? Ki4n 
<shetlandpony> Ki4n: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Ki4n> Oha, und ich hab mich schon gewundert woher der die links so schnell zaubert :D
<Ki4n> fail -.-
<Ki4n> ähm, nochma zu meiner frage: Ubuntu fragt mich grad, auf welcher partition ich den bootloader installieren will, auf welcher will ich den Bootloader installieren? O_o
<koegs> /dev/sda
<koegs> der bootloader von Win wird dann überschrieben, aber Windows kommt mit ins Grub2 Startmenü
<bullgard4> Ki4n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<Ki4n> ok, danke :)
<bekks> Ki4n: Letztere Link gilt nur, wenn du tatsächlich noch grub verwendest. Bei allen halbwegs aktuellen Ubuntuversionen hast du grub2 (mein erster Link).
<Ki4n> jau, weiß ich :) bekks 
<terra-x> hi
<MasterX3> Guten Tag
<MasterX3> Ich habe eine home Partition (ca. 580 GC) und eine main Partition (ca. 10 GB) und noch ein paar andere. Und habe ich gestern von Ubuntu die Meldung bekommen, das die main Partition fast voll ist
<MasterX3> Nun habe ich momentan Ubuntu 10.04 auf einer CD gebootet, um mit gparted die home Partition zu verkleinern und dann die main Partition zu vergrößern. Mit "Rezise/Move", habe ich nun die home Partition verkleinert, kann aber irgendwie (warum auch immer), die main Partition nicht vergrößern
<MasterX3> Bitte daher um eure Hilfe!
<k1l> MasterX3: häng mal swap aus
<MasterX3> k1l: Wie meinst du das mit "aushängen"? Vor der swap Partition ist ein Schlüssel...
<k1l> rechtsklick auf die partition, aushängen nklicken, fertig
<sysdef> .o(swapoff)
<MasterX3> k1l: Ok, habe sie ausgehängt. Kann aber die home Partition gut verkleinern, aber die main Partition nicht vergrößern
<MasterX3> Trotz des aushängen
<MasterX3> Ich habe eine System Partition, eine OS und eine HP Recovery. Das ist für Windows
<MasterX3> Und dann habe ich eine Partition für Linux, die unterteilt ist in linux-swap, main (da läuft das Sys. drauf), test (zum testen von Systemen) und home.
<sysdef> ggf. mal durch booten. evtl. hat der kernel (oder das programm) die neue partitionstabelle nicht gefressen
 * jokrebel tippt auf "erweiterte Partition"
<bekks> Partitionen kann man nicht unterteilen ;)
<MasterX3> ja, ich meine ja eine erweiterte Partition ;)
<sysdef> bekks: sag das mal nem BSDler ;p
<bekks> :D
<bekks> sysdef: Solche Probleme hat man auch nur auf x86. :P
<k1l> MasterX3: mach mal nen screenshot und zeig den doch mal
<jokrebel> MasterX3: Mach mal nen Screenshot, lad den wo hoch und zeig uns den Link.
<MasterX3> ich glaube ich habe soeben den Fehler gefunden
<MasterX3> ;)
<MasterX3> Nochmal ne Frage: Habe momentan Ubuntu 10.04 LTE. Möchte gerne Ubuntu 11.xx haben. Habe mir schon die neuste Version heruntergeladen. Wie instaliere ich das nun mit wenig Datenverlust?
<MasterX3> GIbt es da irgendetwas zu beachten?
<k1l> MasterX3: was heisst wenig datenverlust? willst du upgraden oder neu installieren? weisst du was sich alles ändert? gnome2 vs unity/gnome3 z.b.
<bekks> 11.10 ist keine LTS.
<k1l> (und es ist LTS und nicht LTE :) )
<MasterX3> ja, sorry ;)
<bekks> Warte einfach bis April und mach dann das Update auf 12.04 - NACHDEM Du Dich über die Änderungen informiert hast.
<MasterX3> Nein, weiß ich nicht. Ich möchte nur gerne auf der neusten Version sein. Also würde ich dann wohl upgraden wollen
<MasterX3> Ok, dann warte ich bis April ;)
<MasterX3> Und komme dann wieder :)
<MasterX3> Dann bis dann. ciao :)
<sysdef> bis spaeter dann :)
<k1l> MasterX3: bei einem upgrade musst du aber alle zwischenschritte machen: 10.04-10.10-11.04-11.10 oder neu installieren. direkt upgraden geht nur von 10.04 lts zu 12.04 lts
<vipedole> register 6z8y7RDCJFaWZ5xX none@none.none 
<koegs> ,fail? vipedole
<shetlandpony> vipedole: AAH THE FAILURE IT BURNS!
<S1lv3R> kann mir wer sagen was an der Conf falsch ist? http://paste.ubuntu.com/788785/
<S1lv3R> irgendwie frisst meine nic das nicht
<sash_> S1lv3R: Erstmal sicher sein, ob das Debian oder Ubuntu ist.
<S1lv3R> ?
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<sash_> S1lv3R: Du hast das auch gerade in einem Debian-Channel gefragt. Wir supporten hier kein Debian und da kein Ubuntu.
<ben_>  reicht das?
<ben_> upps
<ben_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788794/
<S1lv3R> Ist das verboten im Debian Channel zu Fragen? Werd ich jetzt verhaftet
<k1l> S1lv3R: ja. klingelt gleich an der tür
<bekks> Die Jungs klingeln nicht... :P
<sonotos> so ich hab seine addresse wie angefragt in die koordinaten der raketenatilerie eingegeben, wer möchte heute auf den knopf drücken?
<S1lv3R> lol auf ein so kleines Land das koennte Aerger geben
<sonotos> nennen wirs nicht land, nenen wirs zukünftigen binnen see
<sonotos> :-)
<S1lv3R> was nu bekomm ich noch ne Antwort? (o;
<sash_> S1lv3R: Wenn du uns mal lsb_release -a in nem Pastebin gibst.
<k1l> S1lv3R: crossposting ist nicht gerne gesehen. und wenn du in debian fragst, kann es nunmal entweder nen debian oder nen ubuntu sein.
<S1lv3R> sash_ brainafk?
<fbausch> sash_: hat er um 13:42
<S1lv3R> fbausch danke dir
<sash_> Da steht ein anderer Name…
<S1lv3R> sash_ /whois Nick
<sash_> Wieso sollte ich?
<S1lv3R> das stillt deine befriedigung
<S1lv3R> Look Pastebin Nick
<fbausch> S1lv3R: ein erklärender Kommentar wäre dennoch nett gewesen
<fbausch> S1lv3R: was funktioniert eigentlich nicht? (Fehlerbeschreibung)
<S1lv3R> Okies dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit und betone ben_ = S1lvR direkt ueber IRSSI
<S1lv3R> das starten von statd und nfs-common meine NIC kann die IP nicht reggen
<bekks> "IP reggen" - was soll das sein?
<S1lv3R> IP Zuweisung funktioniert nicht
<bekks> ,wf? S1lv3R 
<shetlandpony> S1lv3R: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Kannst Du uns die vollständigen Fehlermeldungen bitte mal in einem Nopaste zeigen?
<S1lv3R> haha wie soll ich das machen? 
<sash_> Da fehlt eine Zeile, damit das Ding auch beim Booten gestartet wird. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Statische-IP-Konfiguration <- Da wirds erklärt.
<S1lv3R> DAS Geht doch Garnicht. wollt ihr mich aufn Arm nehmen
<S1lv3R> Server ist noch nicht im Inet
<S1lv3R> Danke dir sash_
<S1lv3R> also sprich auto eth0 fehlt
<sash_> Und ob Einrückung nötig ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
<bekks> S1lv3R: Was soll nicht gehen? Dass Du einen USB Stick nimmst und die Fehlermeldungen kopierst oder einfach abschreibst?
<jokrebel> .oO( hat von wegen "auf den Arm nehmen" momentan eher den umgekehrten Eindruck )
<daswort> Wie nennt man die Unterscheidung zwischen Datenträgern die man fortlaufend lesen muss  (Magnetband) und denen auf denen man "springen" kann (HDD)? Habe leider den Bezeichnungen vergessen und finde auch nichts auf Wikipedia.
<sash_> Wahlfrei
<k1l> ,ot? daswort 
<shetlandpony> daswort, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<daswort> Zudem würde ich gerne wissen wie man den Scanner aus der Konsole steuern kann. Gibts dafür ein Programm oder muss man das direkt via SANE bzw. saned machen?
<dadrc> daswort, scanimage
<speckmade> Ich brauche einen PXE-Boot-Server und die Anleitung im Wiki ist veraltet: Der Start der benötigten Dienste funktioniert auf die beschriebene Weise nach der Einführung von Upstart nichtmehr. Kann jemand helfen - vielleicht die Anleitung aktualisieren?..
<daswort> dadrc, thx
<dadrc> speckmade, genaue Fehlermeldungen, bitte.
<speckmade> "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<speckmade> utility, e.g. service tftpd-hpa start
<speckmade> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<speckmade> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start tftpd-hpa"
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem dabei?
<dadrc> Das ist keine Fehlermeldung, nur ein Vorschlag.
<dadrc> Ansonsten steht die Lösung dabei =)
<fbausch> ,nopaste? speckmade 
<shetlandpony> speckmade: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<speckmade> mein Problem ist in etwa, dass das Prinzip von dem Boot-Server nur grob im Prinzip verstehe und eigentlich nur dumm reproduziere, was in der Anleitung staht. Das hat prima funktioniert bis Upstart. Glaubt mir jetzt wirklich niemand, dass da ein Problem besteht?.. :-O
<sash_> S1lv3R: Und? Problem gelöst?
<bekks> speckmade: HAst Du denn getan, was in dem Vorschlag steht?
<fbausch> speckmade: was für ein Ubuntu nutzt du?
<speckmade> "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service tftpd-hpa start
<speckmade> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start tftpd-hpa"
<speckmade> ist das in zwei Zeilen befriedigender?..
<speckmade> das ist lucid
<koegs> das ist kein problem, nur eine warnmeldung
<fbausch> speckmade: lies mal hier http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/ (ohne Gewähr)
<shetlandpony> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/34pugcf | The HyRax Macrocosm  >> HowTo: Setup your own PXE Boot Server using Ubuntu Server
<bekks> speckmade: HAst Du gelesen und verstanden was da in der Meldung steht?
<k1l> speckmade: das ist nur ein hinweis, sowas wie diese strasse ist gesperrt nimm die nächste.
<speckmade> das heißt, ich kann die Anleitung auch ohne Sachverstand selber aktualisieren, indem ich den Part mal blind ersetze?
<bekks> Das solltest Du nicht tun ;)
<k1l> speckmade: wenn du dir unsicher bist kannst du da auch oben rechts unter diskussion erstmal eintragen
<bekks> Du solltest schon verstehen was Du da wie und warum änderst.
<speckmade> also die weitere Anleitung ist ja mal ein prima Ansatzpunkt. Ich schlag' mich mal weiter damit rum...
<fbausch> speckmade: bei welchem Befehl kam der Hinweis, den du oben gepastet hast?
<speckmade> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot#Start-als-alleinstehender-Server
<fbausch> speckmade: das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage
<speckmade> oh doch.
<speckmade> Ich habe den "Start als alleinstehender Server" versucht
<speckmade> sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start
<fbausch> die Antwort wäre gewesen "sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start"
<fbausch> genau
<speckmade> nach dem Eintrag in der Konfigurationsdatei.
<bekks> speckmade: Und was genau verstehst Du an dem Hinweis nun nicht?
<speckmade> kann es sein, dass das mit Inetd auch nichtmehr aktuell ist?
<bekks> Dort steht doch, was Du ersatzweise probieren kannst.
<fbausch> hast du mal, wie im Hinweis, mit "sudo start tftpd-hpa" versucht?
<k1l> speckmade: fehlermeldungen sind nicht nur zum wegklicken. _lies_ mal was da steht.
<dreamon> Kann man eigentlich eine E-SATA auf virtualbox einbinden, so wie bei USB möglich? 
<speckmade> Also ich habe das Problem mit der Anleitung nun schon seit einiger Zeit und hatte beim letzten ernsthaften Versuch irgendwann ein Chaos, an dem ich unüberblickbar viel rumgepfuscht hatte, in der Hoffnung das so im Unwissenheits-Blindflug hinzubiegen und versuche das jetzt nochmal Schritt für Schritt...
<speckmade> er sagt jetzt "läuft bereits".
<fbausch> speckmade: der Hinweis sagt dir nicht, dass am Server was kaputt ist, sondern nur, dass die Art, wie du ihn starten willst, nicht in Ordnung ist
<bekks> dreamon: Nicht wie bei USB.
<fbausch> speckmade: wo liegt dann dein Problem
<fbausch> ;)
<speckmade> das Problem ist natürlich normalerweise einfach, dass man eben nicht von Netzwerk starten kann.
<dreamon> bekks, Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit es einzubinden? Es quasi ubuntu vorzuenthalten und es einzubinden
<speckmade> ich versuche jetzt nochmal - bis gleich.
<bekks> dreamon: Nein. :) Was Du machen kannst, ist, das ganze als raw device an die VM durchzureichen.
<dreamon> bekks, Muß das über cron laufen ?
<koegs> was hat das mit cron zu tun? O.o
<dreamon> koegs, Dachte so heißt das teil wo beim Einstecken die entsprechenden instanzen anspringt?
<dadrc> udev
<koegs> wo kriegst du nur immer deine komischen informationen her? :)
<dreamon> koegs, dadrc genau udev wars.. mein Kopf macht manchmal die Falschen Verknüpfungen.. und da werfe ich die Ausdrücke durcheinander ;=)
<bekks> dreamon: Nö.
<dreamon> bekks, Ok Merci dann.. steck ichs solange an SATA/USB Adapter.. ist Stressloser
<balduin> hi, ich habe einen zweit Monitor über TwinView an meinem Rechner hängen. Allerdings ist das Gnome Panel mit Anwendung Orte System nur auf dem Hauptmonitor zu sehen ich hätte es aber gerne auf beiden Monitoren. 
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo nmap -O nas-server; No exact OS matches for host (If you know what OS is running on it, see http://nmap.org/submit/ ). OS detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ ." Ist mein Ergebnis wert, berichtet zu werden?
<koegs> ,ot? bullgard4
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<Luzifer> Mahlzeit. Ich bekomme von virt-top die Zahl der "Block Read Requests" geliefert. Kann ich generell davon ausgehen, dass Anzahl * 512byte die gelesene Datenmenge ist?
<dadrc> Wenn das Dateisystem, von dem gelesen wird, eine Blockgröße von 512 Byte hat, sollte das eigentlich passen
<Longbottom> Luzifer: Laut man page kannst du mit 'B' die Anteige umschalten in Bytes.
<Longbottom> s/Anteige/Anzeige/
<shetlandpony> longbottom meant: Luzifer: Laut man page kannst du mit 'B' die Anzeige umschalten in Bytes.
<RedCoffe> hallo ich hätte mal eine frage zu kaffeine 
<Luzifer> Longbottom: mjo leider unterstützen die aktuellen Versionen die anweisung block-in-bytes nicht mehr… (Ich werte den Mist via Script aus)
<RedCoffe> ich habe meine nvidia treiber aktualisiert und jetzt zeigt kaffine kein bild nur ton
<RedCoffe> wie kann ich das wieder beheben ?
<dadrc> RedCoffe, einmal neugestartet? Bei den nvidia-Treibern ist das leider nötig.
<RedCoffe> habe ich nur wenn ich den andern treiber rein mach kommt zwar bild aber dan stürtzt es ab
<Luzifer> dadrc: hmm okay. danke für die anregung - fand gerade einen befehl zum auslesen der block size :) (4096 sinds)
<RedCoffe> habe noch das 10.04 :)
<fbausch> RedCoffe: wenn du Kaffeine übers Terminal startest, werden dir dann Fehlermeldungen angezeigt?
<RedCoffe> mom ich gucke mal 
<fbausch> (also im Terminal)
<fbausch> ,nopaste? RedCoffe 
<shetlandpony> RedCoffe: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<RedCoffe> michael@michael-desktop:~$ kaffeine
<RedCoffe> michael@michael-desktop:~$ QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<RedCoffe> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/michael/.config/ibus/bus
<RedCoffe> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. 
<RedCoffe> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon 
<RedCoffe> steht dor nur 
<fbausch> RedCoffe: sorry, muss weg
<RedCoffe> naja was soll ich jetzt machen :(
<RedCoffe> hier sind 190 leute einer davon muss es doch wissen :)
<AberHatschi> darf man fragen um was es geht
<RedCoffe> und zwar habe ich meine nvidia aktualisiert und seit dem habe ich mit meiner dvbt karte nur ton und kein bild
<AberHatschi> welches programm benutzt du für dvbt
<RedCoffe> kaffeine 
<k1l> RedCoffe: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264537#c1
<k1l> RedCoffe: und von dvbt war eben noch nciht di rede :/
<k1l> RedCoffe: und mit den 190 leuten. du hast wohl irc noch nicht so verstanden
<RedCoffe> neeee bin ja hier nicht oft ^^
<k1l> RedCoffe: ansonsten mal hier versuchen: http://bit.ly/vWaXow
<AberHatschi> nett
<RedCoffe> ich hasse kaffeine zum mond damit :(
<ring0> RedCoffe, es gibt ja genügend alternativen
<k1l> wenn du ne channels.conf hast kannst du einfach vlc nutzen. aber da scheinen ja auch andere problem mit zu haben. schau dir das mal an.
<k1l> vlt solltest du auch einfach den regulären graka treiber wieder installieren
<k1l> (je nach installationsart bringen die neuen eh nur probleme mit sich)
<RedCoffe> jaaaa ich hab es jetzt mal mit me tv versuch da gehts wiederum ich änder da jetzt nichts mehr am treiber von der nvidia sonst geht es sicher wieder von vorne los das problem 
<k1l> RedCoffe: hast du denn mal neugestartet?
<Blindie> moin
<RedCoffe> jaaa das problem ist ja auch noch nach dem neustart so ;)
<Blindie> weiß jemand ob des touchscreentreiber für das aspire 1825PTZ
<sash_> Blindie: Das ist kein Satz.
<Blindie> giebt?
<Blindie> richtig?
<sash_> Nicht ganz, aber ok.
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> bzw. giebt es tipps wie ich die bedienung auf nem tablet/netbook verbessern kann?
<sash_> Blindie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486671
<Blindie> danke
<jack4> hallo, ich habe eine frage zu nautilus: Wenn ich einen ganz bestimmten Ordner öffne (darin sind 2 Ordner) werden die Symbole extra groß angezeigt und nicht normal. Ich will aber, das es normal angezeigt wird (und möchte nicht immer Strg + 0 drücken). Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?
<MOSMarauder> I wish all a Happy new Year in advance... also something for you to Party.. an older Set from me from 2005... enjoy ... http://www66.zippyshare.com/v/68876620/file.html
<MOSMarauder> kommt alle gut is neue Jahr xD
<daswort> jack4 in den Einstellungen die Standardgröße ändern. Und unter Umständen den Cache löschen damit die Einstellungen für Ordner zurückgesetz werden.
<daswort> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Ordner mit und ohne Punkt (versteckte Dateien) auf zwei verschiedene Partitionen zu legen? Ohne das man jede neu erstellte Datei verschieben (&mounten/fstab) muss?
<dAnjou> hmm, ordner kann man nich hard linken, oder?
<dAnjou> ah ne, das wäre ja dateisystemübergreifend, was du vorhast
<daswort> jupp
<daswort> btw: root kann doch auch in eine logische oder?
<rumpe1> daswort, vielleicht mit unison oder mit aehnlich geschichteten dateisystemen
<rumpe1> daswort, bzw... doch, hab erst letztends sowas gesehen, hab aber den namen vergessen. Setzte aber auch auf unison auf.
<daswort> rumpe1 habe auch an unison gedacht. Brauche aber eher eine "schlüsselfertige" Lösung. Ist leider nicht für mich. Bin ja Windowsfrei :D
<speckmade> Ich versuche, einen PXE-Boot-Server einzurichten. DHCP läuft, TFTP-Server auch - Boot-Dateien können nicht gefunden werden. Bin mir unsicher mit den Pfadangaben in pxelinux.cfg/default - die Kernel-Datei "vmlinuz" - sollte die nicht bei den Boot-Dateien aus dem Boot-Image dabei sein? Ich sehe die nirgends...
<speckmade> Ist überhaupt noch jemand hier oder feiern alle die Schnappszahlen im Kalender?.. :-O
<kn0rki> daja, aber ne Antwort hab ich nich parat ;)
<speckmade> also der Unix-Kalender hat ja keine runde Zahl heute...
<zipace> guten rutsch! :))
<Der_Held> allen ein Frohes,erfolgreiches neue Jahr!
<CalebRipley> Jo allen ein frohes neues Jahr ^^
<dreamon> Ein Gutes, Gesundes, Erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2012 euch allen!
<ld> ist jemand online der mir bei einem Problem helfen kann?
<sysdef> .o( das problem hiess ungeduld )
<speckmade1> ld: es ist jemand online.
<speckmade1> ld: ob er Dir helfen kann erfährst Du, indem Du Dir einen allwissenden Gott definierst und den dazu befragst.
<speckmade1> ld: es ist jemand online.
<speckmade1> ld: ob er Dir helfen kann erfährst Du, indem Du Dir einen allwissenden Gott definierst und den dazu befragst.
<speckmade1> ld: Du kannst auch nach "Metafrage" googeln - die Antwort ist wahrscheinlich etwa 42.
<sysdef> speckmade1: ich will das haben was du hattest!
<speckmade1> sysdef: hmmm - was war das denn? Schokolade?
<sysdef> ,frag? ld
<shetlandpony> ld: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ld> ok habe ubuntu heute installiert allerdings bekomme ich das wlan nicht zum laufen bzw er schreibt mir nur gerät nicht  betriebsbereit
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-01
<speckmade1> Hilft vielleicht die Standard-Antwort: Versuche, das Gerät anzuschalten.?.. ;-)
<speckmade1> für WLAN gibt's oft einen Hardware-Schalter, eine Tastenkombination oder so.
<ld> keine änderung über den schallter rfkill list gibt es keine ausgabe
<ld> chipsatz ist 1814:3090 von ralink
<ld> geladen hat er den treiber rt2860
<Guest70270> hi ich nutze seit 3Tage ubuntu und hab da ne frage! wie deinstalliert man was man installiert hat?
<AndrewR> Hallo ubuntu freunde! ich hab GnoMenu installier seit 3 Tagen funktioniert es nicht mehr da kommt ne fehler meldung!
<AndrewR> Meldung > Das Panel ist beim Laden von >>OAFIID:GNOME_GnoMenu<< auf ein Problem gestoßen. wollen sie das applet aus ihrer konfiguration löschen?
<AndrewR> ich hab beides probiert löschen und nicht löschen aber immer das gleiche
<_DeLa_> gsunds neues!! :-)
<Funfood> selber!
<dreamon> Nützt hier jemand caribou (bildschirmtastatur?) Wenn ja klappt die bei euch von alleine auf wenn ihr in ein Eingabefeld klickt? 
<natoka> hi
<k1l> hi
<natoka> ich versuche gerade eine java webstart app zum laufen zu bekommen, firefox laedt die jetzt auch richtig (nachdem ich ein paar mime probleme in meinem profil behoben habe)
<bekks> Ist doch schön :)
<natoka> nur ist die app signiert und ich wuerde gerne die cert chain ueberpruefen
<natoka> und das ca root cert ist von versign, aber leider nicht im keystore
<natoka> und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist der default java keystore von sun
<bekks> Ja, mag sein.
<natoka> d.h. k.A was der fuer ein passwort hat um ca certs hinzu zu fuegen
<bekks> Der fragt doch gar nicht?
<natoka> doch
<natoka> eytool -list -keystore /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/security/cacerts
<natoka> keytool -list -keystore /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/security/cacerts
<bekks> Ähm, das openjdk ist nicht von Sun.
<bekks> kann ich auch bitte mal ein lsb_release -a sehen, in einem nopaste?
<bekks> ,nopaste? natoka 
<shetlandpony> natoka: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<natoka> http://pastie.org/3106830
<natoka> der keystore ist von jedenfalls von sun, warum kann ich nicht beantworten
<bekks> Dann drück einfach mal enter.
<natoka> ja, enter listet die keys
<bekks> Das ist das was Du wolltest.
<natoka> nur will ich ja einen key hinzufuegen, ohne pwd wird das wohl nichts
<bekks> Und enter geht nicht?
 * apollo13 glaubt nicht dass es sinnvoll ist dort keys hinzuzufügen
<apollo13> btw is verizon dort drinnen
<apollo13> verisign*
<bekks> ;)
<natoka> hmm, erwischt, thx, das passwort ist leer
<bekks> Warum willst du einen bestehenden Key hinzufügen?
<apollo13> natoka: vergiss nicht beim nächsten update wird das wahrscheinlich wieder überschrieben
<natoka> die root ca die ich suche ist dort aber anscheinend nicht drinnen
<bekks> Dann würde ich defintiv keine hinzufügen.
<apollo13> gib mal die url was du aufmachen willst?
<mat619> Hallo zusammen, gutes neues Jahr erstmal :)  So und jetz ne Frage: Setze mir grade einen Mediacenter-PC auf Basis von Mythbuntu 11.10 auf, der auch als Fileserver dienen soll. Samba nervt mich zu Tode... dachte nun an FTP als Alternative. Gibt ja eine Fülle von FTP-Servern für Linux, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen wenn es was möglichst einfach zu konfigurierendes sein soll?
<natoka> http://webstart.buergerkarte.at/mocca/
<natoka> und dann auf den launch button klicken
<apollo13> ah lol mocca ist definitiv nicht verisign
<apollo13> sonder a-trust
<natoka> hmm, interessant warum dann mir java hier in der cert chain verisign zeigt
<apollo13> und denen sollte man nicht trauen
<apollo13> hmm vlt haben sie das inzwischen geändert, mal schaun ob ich hier nen webstart hinbekomm
<mat619> Angestrebte Konfig wäre super simpel: zwei User mit /media/ als freigegebenes Verzeichnis, Schreib- und Leserechte,fertig.
<natoka> mat619: ftp ist poese
<mat619> natoka: weil? :)
<k1l> mat619: im lan?
<natoka> mat619: schau lieber dass du samba zum laufen bekommst
<mat619> k1l: jap, lediglich fürs heimnetz
<fbausch> mat619: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste?highlight=ftp%20server
<natoka> mat619: weil alles in plaintext inklusive passwoerter
<natoka> mat619: da ist es besser du verwendest scp und z.b. winscp fuer windo**
<mat619> natoka: samba nervt aber mit seinen nicht logischen zugriffsproblemen :/
<natoka> mat619: ist wesentlich einfacher als ftp und funktioniert im endeffekt genauso + ist sicherer
<k1l> mat619: jetzt nur auf ftp zu gehen, weil man samba nicht einrichten will ist in meinen augen , naja. ftp wirst du ja auch einrichten müssen.
<natoka> mat619: fuer scp musst du genau openssh installieren, user mit shell zugriff einrichten und fertig ist es
<mat619> k1l: meiner erfahrung nach hat ftp aber einen riesigen vorteil: es funktioniert einfach. ich hab in meinem leben schon über 20 sambainstallationen gemacht und KEINE EINZIGE hat reibungslos funktioniert. mag sein, dass es an windoze liegt, aber das endresultat war immer das gleiche - funzt einfach nicht reibungslos.
<natoka> mat619: nachteil ist halt, die user haben dann shell zugriff auf die kiste ...
<apollo13> natoka: stimmt das ist inzwischen verisign
<natoka> apollo13: ;) thx fuer die verifizierung
<natoka> nur stellt sich mir noch immer die frage, warum das verisign cert nicht im store ist
<k1l> mat619: also mit einfachen anforderungen (wie du sie hast und ich hier auch) konnte ich mit dem smb artikel im wiki das einfachst einstellen. aber wenn du ftp nutzen willst, nutz ftp. das will ich dir nicht verbieten
<natoka> und das problem, dass ich das cert nun verifizieren will bevor ich die app starte, habe ich auch noch ...
<k1l> mat619: hab hier ein total heterogenes netz und der smb share aufm server macht genau das was er soll. kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.
<apollo13> natoka: ich guck grad
<natoka> mat619: die zugriffsproblem entstehen wahrscheinlich aufgrund von unterschieden zwischen filesytem und share berechtigungen
<natoka> apollo13: theoretisch muesste der issuer von der neuen verisign root ca im keystore sein
<bekks> Nein.
<natoka> zumindest sieht das vom namen her so aus, nur wie soll man das nun genaugenommen verifizieren?
<bekks> natoka: Das kann nur dann sein, wenn das openjdk Paket NACH der Veröffentlichung des neuen root ca paketiert wurde.
<mat619> k1l: gutes beispiel zum irrsinn mit samba: ich hab auffer arbeit einen 10.04 server stehen, der einen smb-share bereitstellt. user gibt es einmal meinen lokalen useraccount vom server, und smbguest. der gastaccount-zugriff funktioniert nicht einmal von einem virtualisierten (aus dem selben image ausgerollten) terminalserver aus bei allen usern zuverlässig, nur bei manchen, obwohl alle das selbe loginscript nutzen.
<bekks> mat619: Dann würde ich den Admin kündigen.
<natoka> bekks: ah, ok das kann das fehlen erklaeren
<bekks> mat619: Weil Samba sauber ans Laufen zu kriegen ist wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft.
<natoka> bekks: nur woher bekomm ich jetzt das neue public root ca von verisign, das mir fehlt?
<natoka> auf http://www.verisign.com/support/roots.html ist das jedenfalls nicht zu finden
<k1l> mat619: wie gesagt: das jetzt auszudiskutieren wird uns nicht weiterbringen. den link von fbausch zum wiki enthält auch die meist genutzen ftp server
<apollo13> natoka: jupp schaut aus als wäre das root cert nicht drinnen
<natoka> mat619: guest access ist auch poese ...
<mat619> k1l: die meistgenutzten kenn ich, hab nur noch keinen davon benutzt. darum die frage, welcher am simpelsten zu konfigurieren ist?
<bekks> mat619: vsftpd.
<k1l> mat619: ich glaube die geben sich nicht viel
<mat619> bekks: habe schon zu dem tendiert, danke, dann werd ich den mal als ersten probieren.
<natoka> allerdings muesste der neue root ca von einem bereits bekannten verisign root ca signiert sein
<natoka> d.h. wenn ich an das cert kaeme, dann muesste ich das verifizieren koennen
<bekks> natoka: Was ja nicht geht...
<bekks> Ansonsten bräuchte man ja kein neuen root ca.
<natoka> nur spuckt mir das copy to clipboard gerade mal den serial und den fingerprint von dem cert aus
<natoka> und mit dem kann man im endeffekt nichts anfangen
<natoka> hmm, ich denke in dem punkt habe ich mich geirrt, die vom java angezeigte cert chain ist nicht komplett
<natoka> d.h. das fehlende cert ist keine root ca sonder nur eine sub ca von verisign
<natoka> und meiner ansicht nach mueste der keystore von der root ca den public key haben
<natoka> ich verstehe eben nur nicht warum das nicht anzeigt
<apollo13> natoka: nichtmal https://www.verisign.com/support/roots.html?submitted listet das root cert das zum signen verwendet wurde
<bekks> Der keystore der root ca interessiert sich kein Stück für irgendwelche keys, die damit signiert wurden.
<apollo13> VeriSign Class 3 Public Primary Certification Authority - G5 hat als fingerprint: "Certificate SHA1 Fingerprint: 4e b6 d5 78 49 9b 1c cf 5f 58 1e ad 56 be 3d 9b 67 44 a5 e5"
<apollo13> und nicht: 49:58:47:A9:31:87:CF:B8:C7:1F:84:0C:B7:B4:14:97:AD:95:C6:4F
<natoka> apollo13: ja das stimmt, die beiden sind nicht die gleichen certs
<apollo13> natoka: insofern würde ich bei buergerkarte nachfragen was zum teufel die da schon wieder gemacht haben
<natoka> apollo13: hmm, ich denke aber dass das versign cert das angezeigt wird von der root ca signiert sein muesste
<sysdef> apollo13: jede menge geld gespart :)
<natoka> zumindest steht im issuer derselbe text wie im root ca von versign
<apollo13> das angezeigt verisign tut so als wärs ne root ca
<apollo13> und die sind per definition nimmer signed
<apollo13> es gibt im internet nur 2 seiten die den andere key kennen: https://encrypted.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=%2249:58%3A47%3AA9%3A31%3A87%3ACF%3AB8%3AC7%3A1F%3A84%3A0C%3AB7%3AB4%3A14%3A97%3AAD%3A95%3AC6%3A4F%22&pbx=1&oq=%2249:58%3A47%3AA9%3A31%3A87%3ACF%3AB8%3AC7%3A1F%3A84%3A0C%3AB7%3AB4%3A14%3A97%3AAD%3A95%3AC6%3A4F%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=359l884l0l1101l3l3l0l0l0l0l193l490l0.3l3l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&f
<apollo13> p=9616a4a0f3c0cb68&biw=1440&bih=787
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/6q7r976
<sysdef> .o(,512?)
<natoka> ja, ich habe auch ein paar seiten gefunden, wo die keychain drauf ist
<natoka> z.b.
<apollo13> sysdef: shetlandpony hat mich verstanden
<natoka> http://www.64k-tec.de/2011/02/kernel-driver-code-signing-with-the-verisign-class-3-primary-ca-g5-certificate/
<shetlandpony> natoka's url: http://tinyurl.com/7afj4je
<sysdef> apollo13: shetlandpony hat ja such ne eigene glass-google
<natoka> meine seite listet zumindest die gesammte keychain (in der mitte ca.)
<apollo13> natoka: ah stimmt da ist scheinbar echt die chain kaputt
<apollo13> schaut so aus als hätte verisign für jedes jahr nen neues cert oder so
<natoka> nur ist mir das ein bisschen duenn, da irgend einer dahergelaufenen seite zu vertrauen ...
<natoka> was mir noch uebrig bleibt an ideen ist jetzt mal das code signing direkt von verisign an zu sehen
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<natoka> da muessen die ja zwangslaeufig irgendwo den key rausruecken
<natoka> ansonst kann das ja keiner vernuenftig testen ...
<natoka> und es waere nicht moeglich gewesen fuer die webseiten schreiber ihre keychain zu dumpen und ins internet zu stellen
<natoka> und hab ich mal den key, dann kann ich den dann ja manuell in den keystore einpflegen
<apollo13> natoka: http://old.nabble.com/Verisign-Certificate-is-not-accepted-for-codesign-td31212632.html
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/8yun8a8 | Old Nabble - Mozilla - Security - Verisign Certificate is not accepted for codesign
<apollo13> natoka: du kannst ja mal die root certs von verisigin runterladen
<apollo13> wobei die habens auch nicht, also entweder ist im cert die chain falsch, was ich den  mocca leuten durchaus zutrua oder was anderes ist putt ;)
<apollo13> ich weiß leider nur nicht wie das mitm signing für java aussieht, drum kann ich da nicht wirklich helfen
<natoka> apollo13: naja auf der seite ist auch die rede, dass das 2010er neu ist
<apollo13> wir haben 2012 ;)
<natoka> apollo13: und das ist im endeffekt genau die sub ca die fehlt
<apollo13> wenn die chain nach oben passt sollte das egal sein
<natoka> apollo13: die root ca muesste aber im keystore sein
<apollo13> ist sie ja
<natoka> ich schau mir das mal an, wenn ich dann etwas schlauer bin, melde ich mich wieder ...
<natoka> bzw. wenn ich wieder mal anstehe
<natoka> jedenfalls danke fuer die zahlreiche hilfe
<mat619> Heyo, eine Frage noch: Weiß jemand zufällig wie ich unter einem XFCE-System den Standby beim Zuklappen des Laptops abschalten kann? gconftool gibts ja unter XFCE nicht, so ginge es unter Gnome, das weiß ich
<apollo13> natoka: da ist irgendwo die chain kaput, jarsigner -verbose -certs -verify BKUWebStart-1.3.6.jar  checkt es bei mir als valide
<jokrebel> mat619: les da grad was von Rechtsklick aufs Batteriesymbol -> Einstellungen
<fbausch> mat619: Xfce Power Manager (habe ich gerade gelesen)
<mat619> jokrebel: hab kein batteriesymbol, da der akku im eimer ist :/
<mat619> fbausch: ah ok das ist ein heißes tipp, danke
<koegs> Einstellungen -> Energieverwaltung
<mat619> koegs: dacht ich auch, hab ich aber net unter XFCE.
<koegs> mat619: was sagt "lsb_release -a"?
<mat619> koegs: Ubuntu 11.10, ist aber eine Mythbuntu Installation.
<fbausch> mat619: es gibt ein Paket "xfce4-power-manager"
<bekks> mat619: Können wir trotzdem bitte die komplette Ausgabe von lsb_release -a haben?
<mat619> fbausch: ah tatsächlich, so heißt das vieh! war grad schon im software center aber hab nix gefunden unter XFCE Power :)
<koegs> du brauchst, xfce4-power-manager-settings
<koegs> und nächstes mal fragst du die mythbuntu-jungs, weil in einem standard-xubuntu ist das problemlos zu finden
<mat619> bekks: Klar: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 11.10 Release 11.10 Codename: oneiric
<apollo13> natoka: http://www.buergerkarte.at/mvnforum/mvnforum/viewthread_thread,352_lastpage,yes#1566 (falls dich die lösung auch interessiert)
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/78nve5x
<apollo13> so ab aufs rad, cyl
<natoka> apollo13: ja danke
<bekks> Also hat es der Admin der Website verbockt?
<apollo13> bekks: wäre bei den komikern nix neues
<apollo13> zu anfangs hatten die alles selbssigniert, $normalmensch klickt das natürlich weg -- sehr sinnvoll
<natoka> soviel zur sicherheit ...
<bekks> natoka: Ich habe es gerade mit dem SUN Java probiert. Alles wunderbar, weil das Zertifikat bekannt ist.
<bekks> Dreck OpenJDK :P
<natoka> hmm
<natoka> ich denke dann fehlt mir nur eben ein teil der cert chain
<bekks> Ich denke, du hast ein anderes JDK als das, mit dem das Zeug dort entwickelt wurde :)
<natoka> sieht so aus
<natoka> ich verwende openjdk
<natoka> wobei ich koennte noch von 1.6 auf 1.7 umsteigen, vielleicht hilft das ja ...
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.
<bekks> Nimm das Sun JDK und alles ist gut.
<natoka> ja, aber das kanns ja ernsthaft nicht sein ...
<natoka> dass ich da sun foo auspacken muss um an das cert zu kommen ...
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Du installierst es komplett und löscht das OpenJDK. Done.
<bekks> Anschliessend sagt dir diese Webapp dass mit den Certs alles OK ist, die Keychain validiert werden konnte.
<bekks> DAS ist das Ziel.
<apollo13> geht hier mir sun java eh auch nicht (debian)
<apollo13> ah doch: http://webstart.buergerkarte.at/mocca/ geht aber http://www.buergerkarte.at/ -> karte geht nicht
<bibear> Fuchs: es blubbt wieder
<handtuch> hallo, wie kann ich aus der konsole festellen ob mein modem im notebook unterstützt bzw installiert ist ?
<natoka> handtuch: das haengt immer davon ab was das fuer ein modem ist
<dAnjou> natoka: warum?
<dAnjou> handtuch: vielleicht findest du in der ausgabe von "lspci" was
<natoka> dAnjou: lspci wird wahrscheinlich nichts bringen ...
<natoka> handtuch: ich wuerde mal eher lsusb probieren
<handtuch> treffer :)  02:02.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems L56xM+S [Mars-2] WinModem 56k (rev 01)
<dAnjou> natoka: sowas hängt doch nich am usb-port o.O
<handtuch> da sist nen T23 IBM ziemlich alt aber läuft super XD
<natoka> dAnjou: haette auch ein umts/hsdpa ding sein koennen
<natoka> dAnjou: dann waerste mit lspci nicht richtig gelegen
<Zigi1> Hallo, bräuchte Hilfe beim Installieren eines Treibers für die DVBSKY S952. Habe bisher keine Treiber selbst Installiert :( Nach dieser Anleitung( http://pastebin.com/atU7wCf0 ) habe ich bisher make all und make install aufgerufen. Muss ich die Module nun irgendwie laden ? bzw woher weiss ich denn welche Module ich benötige?
<natoka> dAnjou: womit sich auch meine frage nach der hardware rechtfertigt ...
<dAnjou> natoka: es war einen versuch wert und er/sie sagte "*im* notebook"
<beaver74> dAnjou, auch *im* kann es am USB hängen..
<natoka> dAnjou: modem ist schlicht und ergreifend leider ein zu generischer term heutzutage
<k1l> natoka: ist ja gut. da muss man auch keine dr.arbeit draus machen :)
<natoka> dAnjou: umts/hsdpa gibt es auch im notebook mittlerweile
<dAnjou> whatever, man muss nich alles kompliziert mchen
<handtuch> eine Frage hab ich noch, wie kann ich das per konsole ansprechen ? gibt es da vl. nen HowTo für?
<natoka> handtuch: z.b. minicom
<natoka> handtuch: wobei was willst du denn ueberhaupt per konsole mit dem ding machen?
<handtuch> einfach per bash script ne nummer wäjhlen 
<handtuch> da sist alles 
<handtuch> nur anklingeln lassen
<dAnjou> ohne ahnung davon zu haben, hat für sowas bestimmt schon jemand ne lib oder n tool geshrieben
<handtuch> müsste nicht das device /dev/modem automatisch da sein wenn das modem von ubuntu erkannt wird?
<k1l> handtuch: fine raus welches modul das braucht und dann ob das modul geladen ist
<k1l> nur das auftauchen unter lspci/lsusb reicht nicht zum benutzen
<handtuch> alles klar, danke
<bekks> handtuch: Nein, muss es nicht.
<Zigi1> Hallo, bräuchte Hilfe beim Installieren eines Treibers für die DVBSKY S952. Habe bisher keine Treiber selbst Installiert :( Nach dieser Anleitung( http://pastebin.com/atU7wCf0 ) habe ich bisher make all und make install aufgerufen. Muss ich die Module nun irgendwie laden ? bzw woher weiss ich denn welche Module ich benötige?
<handtuch> hmm, kann mir vl. noch jemand sagen was mit make[2]: *** Keine Regel, um »modules_install« zu erstellen.  Schluss. gemeint ist ? 
<sysdef> dass es im makefile keine regel fuer modules_install gibt
<sysdef> nur geraten
<handtuch> ja ist klar steht ja da  XD  - egal ich kauf ein neues wo treiber bei sind aber danke für die hilfe
<natoka> dAnjou: lspci wird wahrscheinlich nichts bringen ...
<natoka> sry ...
<natoka> hmm, langsam verstehe ich die ursache fuer das java webstart problem
<kn0rki> Java ist das Problem? ;)
<natoka> ne ist ein cert chain problem
<natoka> lol, total krank diese intermediate ca's zu finden ... k.A wie man das ohne google nur auf der verisign seite selbst anstellen soll
<ldpsy> kann mir jemand sagen ob mein wlan eingeschaltet ist bzw. betriebsbereit ist oder nich [paste:404837:ldwlan]
<bekks> Wenn Du uns eine gültige URL gibst, vielleicht.
<ldpsy> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404837/
<k1l> ldpsy: einfach im networkmanager auswählen geht nicht?
<ldpsy> nein ist grau hinterlegt 
<ldpsy> manchmal steht da nicht betriebsbereit manchmal nicht verbunden aber auswählen kann ich ihn so oder so nicht
<k1l> nopaste mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" bitte
<ldpsy> befehl nicht gefunden
<bekks> Dann hast Du kein Ubuntu.
<k1l> ldpsy: dann wende dich bitte an den support, von dem was du da benutzt
<hardy__> hi
<k1l> (weil unter ubuntu sollte der auch ootb laufen :/ )
<ldpsy> Sie benutzen Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx - herausgegeben im April 2010 und unterstützt bis April 2013.
<hardy__> wie kann ich das cdrom mounten?
<ldpsy> ?
<bekks> ,mount? hardy__ 
<shetlandpony> hardy__, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ldpsy: Wer sind "sie"?
<k1l> ldpsy: kann nicht sein. bitte dort melden, was du benutzt.
<ldpsy> ld@ld-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<ldpsy> No LSB modules are available.
<ldpsy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ldpsy> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<ldpsy> Release:	10.04
<ldpsy> Codename:	lucid
<bekks> ldpsy: Wer ist "Sie"?
<ldpsy> hab den unterstrich übersehen
<natoka> ,nopaste? ldspy
<shetlandpony> ldspy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<ldpsy> ok http://pastie.org/3107675
<superhonk> Hallo in die Runde, kann ich mittels parted oder wie auch immer eine Partition in einer Datei erstellen welche sich nachher mittels mount einbinden läßt?
<tutanchamen> hi, wie erfahr ich denn welche festplatte sda1 oder sda2 ist - wie lautet der befehl bei fdisk .?
<k1l> tutanchamen: fdisk -l
<bekks> Die Festplatte ist bei sda1 und sda2 die selbe.
<tutanchamen> danke!
<tutanchamen> und wie kann ich die festplatte sdb mit fsck auf fehler kontrollieren?
<tutanchamen> die hd lässt sich nicht mehr mounten ... defekte sektore
<tutanchamen> n
<bekks> Du möchtest nicht eine Festplatte mit fsck prüfen, sondern ein Dateisystem.
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? tutanchamen 
<tutanchamen> jo
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Und können wir bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe des Fehlers haben?
<bekks> Und ein lsb_release -a gleich dazu?
<k1l> tutanchamen: aber das klingt eher nach einem hardwaredefekt. aber im wiki findest du erstmal was zum einarbeiteb
<tutanchamen> bekks: was meinst du mit komplette ausgabe des fehlers?
<bekks> 0101 181230 < tutanchamen> die hd lässt sich nicht mehr mounten ... defekte sektore
<tutanchamen> ich hab die festplatte unter windows mit irgendeinem shareware tool getestet - dort stand dass die festplatte defekte sektoren hat
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und was hat das mit dem Mounten unter Linux zu tun?
<tutanchamen> man hat mir geraten die festplatte mit fsck zu reparieren
<tutanchamen> das dateisystem ist ein linux dateisystem
<bekks> fsck kann keine defekten Sektoren reparieren.
<Hardy1> hi
<tutanchamen> bekks: oh
<bekks> Und kriegen wir bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ?
<Hardy1> habe mir ganz frisch auf nen neuen lappi ubuntu 11.10 installiert und da über wine ein windows-spiel
<tutanchamen> No LSB modules are available.
<tutanchamen> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tutanchamen> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<tutanchamen> Release:	11.10
<tutanchamen> Codename:	oneiric
<Hardy1> nur startet dieses spiel nicht weil win die cdrom im laufwerk nicht erkennt
<tutanchamen> welches tool hilft bei defekten sectoren?
<k1l> Hardy1: da lohnt immer erstmal ein blick in die wine datenbank:
<k1l> ,appdb? Hardy1 
<shetlandpony> Hardy1, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<natoka> ,nopaste? tutanchamen 
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<tutanchamen> wollte mit photorec die verlorenen dateien wiederherstellen, aber das ergab ein totales chaos, da die ordnerstrukutur verlorenging
<k1l> tutanchamen: gar keines. das sind hardwareschäden. lies die verlinkte seite von eben über festplattenstatus
<bekks> tutanchamen: Liefer uns jetzt bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<tutanchamen> bekks: ? steht ja oben...
<tutanchamen> bekks: verwende ubuntu 11.10
<Hardy1> ich bin aber offensichtlich zu dusselig dieses cdrom anzumelden in der fstab sthet meiner meinung alles richtig bekomme es aber nicht gemountet
<k1l> Hardy1: schau erstmal in die appdb wegen den erfahrungen zu dem spiel. wenn wine eh probleme hat dann kann man sich den kram mit der cd auch sparen
<bekks> tutanchamen: Was ist die Fehlermeldung, wenn Du _unter Linux_ versuchst das Dateisystem zu mounten?
<Hardy1> k1l: ich werd da nicht so richtig schlau draus man sehe es mir nach bin neuling... http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=3618&iVersionId=9001&iThreadId=17829
<shetlandpony> Hardy1's url: http://tinyurl.com/834zcxb | WineHQ  - Comments
<Hardy1> es scheint aber keine probleme zu machen
<k1l> Hardy1: siedler 2?
<Hardy1> yepp siedler2
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Die_Siedler_II
<tutanchamen> bekks: ich weiß nicht wie man ein dateisystem unter linux mountet - meine fehlermeldung ist schlicht - es geht nicht. da die festplatte ja hinüber ist ...
<bekks> ,mount? tutanchamen 
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<Hardy1> k1l: das ist ja ein geiler link nur gibt es auf der spiele-cd nicht das beschriebene verzeichniss S2  nicht
<Hardy1> wahrscheinlich ein kopierschutz..
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, ich hab jetzt auf einer neuen physical volume lvm, wie kann ich nun eine volumegroup von ein anderen pv dahin verschieben oder kopieren?
<NeutrinoPower> mit vgexport und vgimport?
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: Laut man-pages machen vgexport/vgimport etwas anderes als Du möchtest.
<NeutrinoPower> hm
<k1l> Hardy1: k.a. ich habe das Spiel nicht um es nachzuprüfen.
<tutanchamen> hier die fehlermeldung beim mounten:
<tutanchamen> http://pastie.org/3107813
<tutanchamen> natürlich kann ich nicht mounten, da ja nicht mal ein dateisystem von fdisk erkannt wird - is ja auch logisch da defekter sektor ...
<k1l> tutanchamen: zeig mal "dmesg" wieder in einem nopaste bitte
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: http://www.unixwerk.de/linux/pvmove.html
<bekks> tutanchamen: fdisk erkennt auch keine Dateisysteme, sondern nur Partitionen.
<hdp> Es ist sinnvoll eine konkrete Partition zu mounten …
<bekks> Zumal Du da die gesamte Festplatte angegeben hast, und keine Partition. Das wird so nicht funktionieren können.
<tutanchamen> hier die dmesg meldung:
<tutanchamen> http://pastie.org/3107824
<bekks> tutanchamen: und ein sudo fdisk -l auch nach nopaste
<tutanchamen> fdisk -l: http://pastie.org/3107830
<tutanchamen> Festplatte /dev/sdb enthält keine gültige Partitionstabelle
<tutanchamen> daher kann ich nix mounten
<bekks> Was genau ist passiert, bevor das so war?
<tutanchamen> die festplatte war in einem synology nas - ein tag gabs ohne grund nur noch eine orange led
<tutanchamen> der support von synology hat mir geraten ein fsck zu machen 
<bekks> Wieso erwartest Du, dass da irgendetwas drauf ist, was Linux ohne Probleme lesen kann?
<bekks> tutanchamen: Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;
<tutanchamen> das dateisystem war ein ext3 ursprünglich ...
<tutanchamen> mit photorec / testdisk gelang eine teilweise rekonstruktion, mom
<bekks> Aus einem irgendwas-NAS, und du hast da bereits dran rumgefummelt.
<tutanchamen> bekks:  http://pastie.org/3107845
<NeutrinoPower> ich will halt die vg als solche kopieren, weil sie auf 2 PVs verteilt ist und anschließend auf einer
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: Das ist doch exakt in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel beschrieben.
<tutanchamen> bekks: hab eine kopie der festplatte mit "dd" gemacht sonst nix
<bekks> tutanchamen: Du hast gerade gesagt, Du hast mit testdisk und photorec rumgefummelt.
<bekks> Eines von beides ist also unwahr.
<tutanchamen> ?
<tutanchamen> worauf willst du hinaus ...
<bekks> Darauf, dass Du uns nicht sagst, was Du wirklich alles getan hast. Entweder hast Du mit testdisk/photorec herumgespielt oder nicht.
<tutanchamen> ja ich habe versucht mit diversen tools die festplatte zu reparieren
<tutanchamen> allerdings nur an der kopie
<tutanchamen> nicht am original
<bekks> Oh, wie hast Du das denn an der Kopie versucht?
<tutanchamen> wie ich das versucht hab?
<bekks> Ja.
<tutanchamen> programm gestartet > datenrettung ausführen 
<tutanchamen> ?
<Hardy1> k1l: wie kann ich denn das cdrom mounten?
<Hardy1> mount - a funnzt nicht
<bekks> Hardy1: Das ist klar, weil mount - a eine falsche Syntax ist.
<bekks> Hardy1: In dem Link oben ist das doch ganz genau auch mit Beispielen beshcrieben?
<k1l> ,mount? Hardy1 
<shetlandpony> Hardy1, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tutanchamen> habe testdisk nicht verstanden, aber photorec war recht einfach
<tutanchamen> allerdings war das wiederhergestellte datenmüll
<Hardy1> wie dann dachte mount - a mountet alles was in der fstab/mountpoint  steht
<k1l> hardcore: eigentlich muss man die cd nur einlegen und nautilus mountet die für dich
<tutanchamen> da songs z.b. nach minute 2 immer geschnitten wurden, und dateinamen verloren gingen
<Hardy1> aber wine findet sie nicht die cd...
<k1l> Hardy1: wine ist auch ein sonderfall
<Hardy1> mhm
<Hardy1> und nun?
<k1l> Hardy1: schau in die appdb. scheinbar läuft das spiel nicht mit der cd. aber da fragst du besser die wine datenbank
<tutanchamen> hab die festplatte schon seit mehrern monaten ohne erfolg hier liegen
<tutanchamen> denke es ist das beste die festplatte neu zu formatieren, da ich auf keinen erfolg mehr hoffe.
<jokrebel> .oO( welchen Erfolg hättest Du vom "rumliegen" erwartet? )
<natoka> tutanchamen: mit defekten sektoren ist wohl eher von der benutzung ab zu raten
<natoka> tutanchamen: solltest dir mal die smart werte von der platte ansehen
<bekks> tutanchamen: Defekte Sektoren kann man nicht wegformatieren. Schmeiss sie weg und kauf eine neue Platte.
<tutanchamen> die festplatte war nagelneu und nur 6 monate im nas in betrieb - ist mir unverständlich dass die so schnell den geist aufgibt
<natoka> tutanchamen: montagsplatte
<k1l> tutanchamen: ich weise nochmal auf den artikel "festplattenstatus" hin.
<bekks> tutanchamen: Und warum darf sie nach 6 Monaten nicht ausfallen?
<k1l> tutanchamen: und festplatten gehen kaputt. es ist nur eine frage der zeit wann! also nicht rumheulen, sondern an den hersteller wenden und vorher für backup sorgen
<bekks> k1l: Wenn er ein Backup hätte, würde er ja nicht mit photorec loslegen ;)
<tutanchamen> soll ich mich an den online händler wenden oder an den hersteller - samsung?
<natoka> tutanchamen: und backups immer testen/verifizieren, denn ohne dem existiert ein backup nicht im richtigen sinne
<bekks> tutanchamen: Das musst du entscheiden.
<tutanchamen> daten waren nicht so wichtig - (keine persönlichen dinge) nur filme und musik
<k1l> tutanchamen: denk an den wiki artikel!
<tutanchamen> tjoa ... ok danke schonmal für eure hile
<tutanchamen> hilfe
<bekks> k1l: Er wird ihn nicht lesen. ;)
<tutanchamen> schau mir das mit dem festplatten status - smartmontools nochmals an
<natoka> tutanchamen: da wird dir die platte aber eh schon die bekannten fakten sagen
<tutanchamen> die smart werte waren soviel ich weiß in ordnung
<tutanchamen> insofern ...
<natoka> tutanchamen: dann kann die platte auch keine defekten sektoren haben
<natoka> tutanchamen: wird vielleicht das kabel nicht so toll sein?
<bekks> natoka: Auch dann hätten die SMART-Werte Fehler.
<k1l> tutanchamen: waren, hoffen, glauben. damit kann man nicht arbeiten. schaff fakten sonst ist alles rumgerate
<bekks> tutanchamen: Zeig uns bitte mal ein smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<tutanchamen> ok mom
<natoka> bekks: ne defenitiv nicht immer, die platte muss dafuer die richtigen smart werte unterstuetzen
<tutanchamen> smartwerte: http://pastie.org/3107920
<bekks> natoka: DMA errors aufgrund eines defekten Kabels wirst Du immer sehen.
<bekks> Die ist länger als 214 Tage mindestens 24h am Tag gelaufen.
<bekks> Von wegen 6 Monate.
<natoka> bekks: stimmt schon DMA crc fehler sind die einzige moeglichkeit ein defektes kabel nachzuweisen
<natoka> bekks: dumm ist halt nur dass nicht alle platten das implementieren, z.b. SSD's mit diversen intel chipsets haben das nicht ;(
<tutanchamen> bekks: war ja auch in einem nas drin
<tutanchamen> deshalb 24h
<k1l> natoka: zum stammtisch quatschen haben wir den #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> tutanchamen: Und 214 Tage sind denoch wesentlich länger als ein halbes Jahr.
<apollo13> tutanchamen: wenn du desktophardware kaufst ist das ganz normal dass die wegbricht
<bekks> Desktophardware ist auf 8/5 ausgelegt und nicht auf 24/7.
<bekks> Die Platte fühlt sich so, als wäre sie gute 900 Tage 8/5 gelaufen. Und dann stirbt sie halt nach fast drei Jahren.
<tutanchamen> ich hab die platte extra für das nas gekauft ...
<apollo13> tutanchamen: schmeiß mal die bezeichnung her
<tutanchamen> samsung hd204ui
<tutanchamen> (2tb)
<bekks> Hä?
<bekks> In smartctl steht: SpinPoint F4EG
<k1l> das ist die familie becks
<tutanchamen> kann nicht sein ...
<k1l> bekks: 
<tutanchamen> device model hd204ui
<bekks> ic.
<apollo13> tutanchamen: lol die serie ist komplett broken, da ist die firmware auch putt
<apollo13> und alles mit Eco und Green im namen ist selten für dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ;)
<tutanchamen> wer sagt das?
<apollo13> dass die firmware putt ist? ich
<bekks> tutanchamen: EcoGreen ist niemals für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt. Sagt Dir jeder Hersteller.
<k1l> das können wir aber jetzt nicht mehr ändern. nen aktuellen langtest laufen lassen und dann mit dem hersteller sprechen bei fehlern.
<tutanchamen> hmm... ich dachte für das nas ist so ne stromsparfestplatte genau das richtige - da ja nicht immer drauf zugegriffen wird 
<apollo13> fürs nächste mal: wd velocity rapters oder ein paar von den wd raid editions
<jokrebel> .oO( Und mit Ubuntu-Support hat das (hatte es jemals?) nicht viel zu tun )
<tutanchamen> mein vertrauen in samsung ist hinüber
<bekks> LOL
<tutanchamen> http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Firmware-Patch-fuer-Samsung-Festplatte-EcoGreen-F4-HD204UI-Update-1150154.html
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen's url: http://tinyurl.com/64w5ejx | 09.12.10 - Firmware-Patch für Samsung-Festplatte EcoGreen F4 HD204UI [Update] | c't
<bekks> Weil DU Mist gekauft hast, ist der Hersteller das nicht schuld :)
<tutanchamen> ;)
<bekks> Aber jetzt wird es wirklich offtopic.
<k1l> ,offtopic? tutanchamen 
<shetlandpony> tutanchamen, offtopic ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kn0rki> ohman ..
<tutanchamen> ok
<jokrebel> m0wlwurf`: Magst Du mal bitte Deine Verbindung prüfen.
<NeutrinoPower> komisch, pvmove verschiebt jetzt die Daten auf eine andere Festplatte, aber nur mit 26MB/s, beide sind über SATA angeschlossen, beide verschlüsselt, aber CPU ist nicht ausgelastet
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: Ja, weil die Lesen und schreiben muss, und das über ein und denselben Bus.
<bekks> NeutrinoPower: Und weil der Kram auch noch verschlüsselt ist.
<overlook> Hallo: Problem mit "geany" - leider lassen sich keine dateien mehr dort aus einem gemounteten FTP mehr oeffnen. advice anyone?
<overlook> (Oneiric)
<dakira> moin und frohes neues jahr!
<jokrebel> dakira: Dir auch, was können wir für Dich tun?
<albedrio> hi kennt sich hier zufällig mit dem prog desktop recorder aus?  ich kriegs nich hin das er die lautstärke der audioaufnahme nicht nach meinen boxen ausrichtet (bei normaler lautstärke is die aufnahme viel zu leise und bei der gebrauchten lautstärke weck ich die nachbarschaft)
<dakira> jokrebel: ach.. vielleicht kann ich ja auch was fuer "euch" tun :-)
<dakira> albedrio: die aufnahmelautstaerke solltest du ziemlich sicher in deinen audioeinstellungen aendern koennen.
<dakira> albedrio: lautsprecher oben rechts anklicken
<albedrio> ich hab eigtl. jeden regler so hoch wie möglich gestellt und bei nromal lautstärke ist es einfach zu leise
<dakira> albedrio: wie ist es denn, wenn du so was aufzeichnest mit dem mikro (also bspw. in audacity)?
<albedrio> mit dem mikro hab ichs noch nich ausprobiert nur mit kopfhörern (wo dann überhaupt kein sound ist auf der aufnahme)
<dakira> jokrebel: jetzt hab ich doch ne frage :-)
<dakira> Ich versuche gerade eine CDROM auszulesen und sie wird nach dem einlegen nicht mal eingebunden. wenn ich versuche /dev/cdrom mit ddrescue zu lesen bekomme ich nur "no medium in device". Unter Windows laesst sich die CD lesen. Ideen?
<dakira> albedrio: ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst. Ich dachte dein problem ist, dass der Ton vom Mikro zu leise aufgezeichnet wird.
<jokrebel> dakira: Daten- oder Audio-CD?
<albedrio> nein ich benutze kein mikro ich möchte meinen desktop (samt sound) aufnehmen  und das ist zu leise ;)
<dakira> jokrebel: Vermutlich so eine misch-cd. Daten und Audio. Und relativ sicher irgendein fieser kopierschutz, der die CD non-standard macht.
<bekks> dakira: Das glaube ich nicht.
<bekks> dakira: Windows kennt von Hause aus gar keinen Kopierschutz.
<bekks> dakira: Benutze mal /dev/sr0 statt /dev/cdrom
<dakira> bekks:  das ist mit klar. Es gibt aber moeglichkeiten CDs so zu manipulieren, dass der windows cd-treiber damit gerade noch so klarkommt.
<dakira> bekks: habe ich schon probiert.. ebenfalls leider erfolglos ;(
<bekks> dakira: Was sagt dmesg dazu?
<jokrebel> dakira: Schon mal die Logs angeschaut?
<dakira> Also  das schraege ist: unter windows liest das laufwerk die cd ganz normal. unter linux "spinned" das laufwerk erstmal 1-2min und dann passiert weiter nichts.
<jokrebel> dakira: Und in dieser Zeit erfolgen ziemlich sicher Meldungen (Vermut: I/O Error) in den Logs.
<dakira> bekks, jokrebel: gute idee.. das mach ich nachher mal. leider ist die freundin mit der cd gerade nicht zu hause. guckt gerade den neuen sherlock holmes ;) Wenn sie wieder da ist schau ich noch mal.
<Zigi> Hallo, bräuchte Hilfe beim Installieren eines Treibers für die DVBSKY S952. Habe bisher keine Treiber selbst Installiert :( Nach dieser Anleitung( http://pastebin.com/atU7wCf0 ) habe ich bisher make all und make install aufgerufen. Muss ich die Module nun irgendwie laden ? bzw woher weiss ich denn welche Module ich benötige?
<jokrebel> dakira: Ist das denn mit allen CDs so? Oder vielleicht nur mit dieser einen "speziellen"?
<dakira> jokrebel: nur diese eine. ist ein audio-sprachkurs
<dakira> jokrebel: mit lernprogramm
<albedrio> kennt hier jemand den ein anderes programm als desktop recorder mit dem ich meinen desktop (samt audio) aufnehmen kann
<bekks> Zigi: Das sollte Dir die Anleitung sagen, was nach dem make install (was idR ein Fehler ist) zu tun ist.
<dakira> jokrebel: daher auch meine vermutung, dass die cd nicht standardkonform ist.
<j_ack> dakira, die dateien die da drauf sind, weißt du um welchen typ es sich da handelt? Du könntest versuchen die mal auszulesen mit testdisk. 
<dakira> albedrio: ja.. ich nehme immer ffmpeg mit seinem x11grab parameter. damit zeichne ich auf meiner uralt-kiste fluessig 1680x1050 auf.
<albedrio> les es mir mal auf ubuntuusers durch danke
<jokrebel> Zigi: Kommt mir so bekannt vor? Hattest Du das vorhin schon gefragt und dann nicht auch ein paar Tipps bekommen? Was ist bei denen rausgekommen?
<dakira> albedrio: nach den besten parametern kannst du googlen. eine GUI dafuer waere allerdings noch kazam.
<Zigi> bekks: eben das tut sie nicht :( Aber vermutlich deshalb, weil ich es nicht verstehe. Es sind verschiedenste Befehle aufgelistet und wenn ich einfach welche ausprobiere, dann bekomme ich teilweise hinweise, dass es den befehl nicht gibt ( also vermutliche falsche bedienung) Warum ist make install idR ein fehler ? 
<Zigi> jokrebel: tatsächlich habe ich schon gepostet aber dann 60 min keine antwort bekommen und danach war ich nicht mehr da :( 
<bekks> Zigi: Rumprobieren ist der sichere Weg dein System neu aufzusetzen. Wenn Du die Anleitung nicht verstehst, such Dir eine, die du verstehst.
<dakira> albedrio: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/kazam-screenrecording-app-fixed-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<shetlandpony> dakira's url: http://tinyurl.com/7eamv4x | Kazam Screenrecording App Fixed for Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> make install installiert an der Paketverwaltung vorbei irgendwas. Keiner kann Dir sagen, ob Du das wieder deinstallieren kannst, und wenn es um Kernelpakete geht, musst Du sie sowieso beim nächsten Kernelupdate nochmal neu bauen.
<bekks> Zigi: Abgesehen davon ist die Anleitung 6 Jahre alt und wird unter Garantie so nicht mehr funktionieren.
<bekks> Zigi: Hast du mal auf linuxtv.org geschaut, was dort zu Deiner Karte gesagt wird? Oder in der Ubuntu HCL?
<Zigi> bekks: diese habe ich von der herstellerseite :( weiss nicht wo ich sonst eine andere anleitung finden sollte.
<dakira> albedrio: du musst allerdings bspw mit gstreamer ein virtuelles pulseaudio-geraet erzeugen, welches die aufnahmesumme aller abgespielten sachen enthaelt. die cmd-line dafuer habe ich leider nicht im kopf, aber im blog auf zockertown.de gibt es ne menge infos dazu
<Zigi> ubuntu hcl ? 
<jokrebel> ,hcl? Zigi
<shetlandpony> Zigi: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bekks> Zigi: Ich habe Dir gerade gesagt, wo Du Anleitungen finden kannst ;)
<jokrebel> Zigi: Ist das ein USB-Teil? Dann paste bitte mal ein lsusb.
<Zigi> nein, ist pci 
<albedrio> thx dakira  ich schau mich da mal um
<jokrebel> Zigi: Dann lspci bitte.
<Zigi> moment, anderer pc :/ 
<bekks> Zigi: ssh.
<Zigi> funktioniert das im lan ? 
<Frickelpit> klar
<bekks> Wieso sollte es das denn nicht?
<Zigi> :D 
<Zigi> bin leider wirklicher anfänger ;) 
<bekks> Es ist genau dafür gebaut worden.
<bekks> Lokal ist das nur selten sinnvoll :)
<Zigi> kenns eben nur für ausserhalb des Lan
<bekks> Was ist denn "außerhalb" des LAN? 
<bekks> IP Adressen sind überall IP-Adressen.
<jokrebel> WAN?
<Zigi> jo 
<bekks> Zigi: Im WAN gibts auch nur IP-Adressen.
<Zigi> ist mir klar, ist aber trotzdem ausserhalb des LANs 
<bekks> Diese Unterscheidung gibt es ab LAyer 3 de facto nicht mehr.
<bekks> Und frühestens da setzt man in der Regel auf.
<Zigi> Mein Hirn hat aber nur ein Layer ;) Jetzt weiss ichs jedefalls und besorg kurz die lspci
<Zigi> http://pastebin.com/rCmeeGC2 hier die lspci
<Zigi> Vorletzter Eintrag müsste die Karte sein.
<Hardy1> #kanotix
<jokrebel> Zigi: Sicher? Wir reden von einer DVB-S Karte?
<Zigi> Bin mir nicht sicher. Ja, es ist eine DVB-S Karte
<Zigi> dvb s2*
<Zigi> jokrebel, bekks: die karte ist auch bei linuxtv.org als supportet gelisted
<jokrebel> Zigi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten kennst Du?
<Zigi> nein, werd ich mal durchschaun, danke
<jokrebel> Zigi: Vielleicht hilft ja schon ein Firmware-Paket: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten#Pakete
<jokrebel> Zigi: Bevor Du hier alles mögliche an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installierst ohne Ahnung.
<Zigi> jokrebel: also die firmware habe ich schon von der Herstellerseite. Ich denke ich Setze nochmal neu auf und beginne von Vorne mit der Karte... Ist eh alles Neu.
<jokrebel> Zigi: Nix Herstellerseite - Bevorzuge den Ubuntu-Way!
<Zigi> jokrebel: Ja, habe ich eben gelesen, werde ich in zukunft machen. Gibts an dieser Anleitung was auszusetzen? Scheinbar funktioniert die Karte bei ihm: http://www.vdr-portal.de/board60-linux/board14-betriebssystem/board96-yavdr/109605-ein-neuer-yavdr-wird-gebaut/ (Im Quellcode Fenster)
<shetlandpony> Zigi's url: http://tinyurl.com/7f2zud3 | Ein neuer yaVDR wird gebaut  - yaVDR - VDR Portal
<Zigi> die firmware versuche ich natürlich erst übers paket.
<jokrebel> Zigi: Meist gibt es da bessere Möglichkeiten IMHO.
<Zigi> jokrebel: ok, vielen dank schon mal. Ich mach mich dann ans Neu aufsetzen
<jokrebel> Zigi: Wie Du meinst…
<Zigi> jokrebel: oder nicht ? Ich dachte es wäre die beste lösung, nachdem ich ja in den letzten tagen schon verschiedenes mit make all und make install gemacht habe.
<jokrebel> Zigi: …dann hast Du zumindest wenigstens eine definierte Ausgangssituation, ja.
<bekks> Zigi: Wieso neu aufsetzen?
<Zigi> bekks: weil ich nicht sicher sagen kann, was wo und wie jetzt gerade installiert ist.
<bekks> Zigi: Können wir mal ein lsb_release -a sehen bitte?
<bekks> ,nopaste? Zigi 
<shetlandpony> Zigi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<Zigi> bekks: habe wie gesagt die letzten tage schon erfolglos versucht die karte zu installieren.
<Zigi> bekks: das alte ubuntu ist jetzt leider schon platt und das neue so eben am hochfahren  :/ 
<jokrebel> cu
<lordv> Guten Tag, es gab mal im Forum ein VGA-to-ANSI Script. Ist das noch verfügbar, weil der Link im Forum ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
<bekks> Was macht denn ein VGA-to-ANSI Script?
<lordv> man kann eine vga grafik die mit cacaview kopiert wurde, in ansi code umwandeln für /etc/issue
<PBeck> lordv: ascii?
<PBeck> lordv: http://www.informatik-student.de/2007/02/11/ascii-generator-dotnet-erstellt-schoene-ascii-bilder/
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/796gwsm | 
<PBeck> lordv: in den kommentaren stehen auch noch interessante sachen
<lordv> es geht um diesen thread http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pimp-my-textkonsole/#post-678680
<PBeck> lordv: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/farbiger-screendump-von-ttyx/
<PBeck> dort der zweite Beitrag müsste das script sein
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/farbiger-screendump-von-ttyx/#post-679746 lordv ok mein fehler - das ist die verlinkte fassung
<PBeck> zwei posts weiter unten (dann stimmen die post nummern auch überein)
<lordv> PBeck: danke genau das hab ich gesucht
<PBeck> lordv: da hat ikayha wohl nicht ganz konvertiert ;)
<PBeck> *ikhaya
<apollo13> ikhaya oder inyoka? 
<PBeck> inyoka :)
<PBeck> apollo13: bin der afrikanischen sprache nicht mächtig, sorry :)
<apollo13> PBeck: hehe
<natoka> ich habe es geschafft die intermediate ca im openjdk 6 keystore zu hinterlegen, jarsigner -verify -verbose -certs BKUWebStart-1.3.6.jar zeigt mir die signatur als valide und einen teil der cert chain im keystore an
<apollo13> natoka: das hat er bei mir ohne hinterlegen auch schon gemacht, was mich etwas verwundert hat
<bekks> Das hat bei mir mit Sun JDK auch schon funktioniert :)
<bekks> Ohne dass ich irgendetwas machen musste.
<natoka> apollo13: also um die flags sm zu bekommen hab ich den keystore nicht angeben muessen
<natoka> apollo13: k bekomme ich nur wenn ich den keystore explizit angebe
<natoka> apollo13: ansonst meint bei mir jarsigner nur, dass die signatur grundsaetlich passt
<apollo13> hihi, gut dafür hab ich von dem zeugs zu wenig plan
<natoka> http://pastebin.com/wvEGMBEw
<apollo13> genau, das hatte ich ohne das zu adden auch
<natoka> also wirklich mit dem flags smk vor den files?
<apollo13> ja
<natoka> hmm, komisch bei mir sind nur sm vorne weg, wenn ich den keystore nicht angebe
<lordv> ubuntu lieber 32 oder 64 bit?
<bekks> 64Bit.
<apollo13> alles lieber 64 bit, egal was
<apollo13> natoka: hmm ist schon ein paar stunden her ;)
<apollo13> natoka: aber mocca unterstützt offiziell eh nur sun java
<dakira> PBeck: was ist denn die "afrikanische Sprache"?
<bekks> ,ot? dakira 
<shetlandpony> dakira, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<natoka> die andere sonderbarkeit ist, dass [KeyUsage extension does not support code signing] dort steht wo doch das versign cert codesigning als extension drinnen hat
<PBeck> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikanische_Sprachen <= dakira, ich kann dir gerade nicht aus dem stehgreif sagen, welche sprache der ursprung ist
<PBeck> dakira: ok jetzt schon - Ich bin Zulu nicht mächtig ;)
<ring0> PBeck, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stegreif ;)
<PBeck> ring0: danke :) Macht mich nur fertig 
<PBeck> :p
<dakira> und ich werd hier wegen OT gerügt
<lordv> ich habe ein problem bei der installation von ubunut, es kommt bei der installation das problem das die cd/dvd verschmutzt etc ist
<lordv> aber ich installiere von nem usb stick
<bekks> Dann ist der möglicherweise defekt oder das ISO war defekt.
<dakira> Jetzt wo hier andere Leute sind nochmal eine Frage von mir von vorhin. Ich habe hier eine CD liegen, die Linux nicht mag. Wenn ich sie einlege dreht das Laufwerk ein paar mal auf und sonst passiert nix. /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd und /dev/sr0 verhalten sich, als waere keine CD eingelegt. wenn ich versuche mit "ddrescue --direct -b 2048 /dev/sr0 foo bar.log" im raw-mode auszulesen bekomme ich nur "no medium". Es handelt sich um eine original
<dakira> Programm-CD imt einem Sprachkurs, die unter Windows problemlos funktioniert. Ich vermute, dass der Hersteller die CD manipuliert hat, so dass sie sich nicht kopieren laesst und damit dann aber ausserhalb der yellowbook oder iso9660 specs liegt.
<bekks> Welche Spezifikation das Ding hat ist dd und Linux vollkommen wurst.
<dakira> bekks: wie eine cd gepresst ist ist dem kerneltreiber glaube ich nicht wurst.
<bekks> Das glaube ich für Dich mit.
<bekks> Ansonsten wäre es nämlich nicht möglich, übebrhaupt kopiergeschützte Medien unter Linux zu benutzen.
<bekks> dakira: Und kann ich mal ein lsb_release -a sehen bitte?
<k1l> dakira: stichwort kopierschutz?
<dakira> bekks: auf dem rechner laeuft oneiric. die cd wurde jetzt auf 2 rechnern (beide oneiric) getestet und funktioniert dort jeweils unter winXP resp. win7 und auf beiden rechnern unter oneiric nicht.
<bekks> dakira: Ich möchte gerne die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen, weil ich nicht glaube, dass es ein Ubuntu ist.
<monk> hallo
<dakira> bekks: ist es aber. sek. ich poste es auch gern fuer dich. aber du wirst wissen, was dort steht ;) mom
<Guest88772> wenn ich ein Intel Core i3 CPU  M370 @ 2,4GHz habe, soll ich dann lubuntu mit Intel x86 oder AMD64 installieren?
<bekks> Guest88772: amd64
<dakira> bekks: http://pastebin.com/6874nLnQ
<Guest88772> ok
<dakira> bekks: noch einen screenshot? oder screencast? ;)
<bekks> dakira: Ich frage mich gerade, woher Du die Option --direct hast
<dakira> bekks: aus dem forensic-wiki
<dakira> bekks: und manpage ;)
<dakira> bekks: ddrescue != dd_rescue
<dakira> bekks: in debian/ubuntu heisst das paket dazu gddrescue
<deusex1983> nabend leute
<dakira> bekks: Die CD ist gerade wieder unterwegs zu mir.. bin schon mal gespannt, was dmesg sagt
<deusex1983> hmm bin wieder mal doof und finde keine vernünftige anleitung will das mein Xubuntu 11.10 einen Automount bei meinen NTFS Laufwerken beim start macht kann mir hier jemand bitte behilflich sein danke
<k1l> dakira: ich sags nochmal: kopierschutz?
<k1l> deusex1983: trag sie in die fstab ein?
<k1l> ,fstab? deusex1983 
<shetlandpony> deusex1983, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deusex1983> ok thanks
<dakira> k1l: ja. ziemlich sicher. meine vermutung ist momentan, dass die CD nicht den yellowbook specs entspricht und dadurch der kernel-treiber irgendwie probleme bekommt. hab die cd gerade nicht hier (sie ist unterwegs) gleich mal schauen, was dmesg sagt.
<k1l> dakira: es gibt einige kopierschutz dinger bei cd und dvd die sind nicht zu lesen. da darfst du dich bei denen bedanken, die die nutzen.
<dakira> k1l: Der Hersteller bekommt auf jeden fall nen brief.
<dakira> k1l: ich finde halt interessant, dass das laufwerk unter linux mit der cd einfach nur rumspinnt (dreht immer laut auf usw.) waerend es unter windows laeuft wie jede andere cd.
<neueruser56> hallo ich nutze ubuntu 11.10 habe regelmäßig updates gemacht, jetzt erscheint im panel ein kleines rotes warndreieck(Gnome 3.2 statt unity) mit einer meldung:Die Aktualiesierungsinformationen sind veraltet
<neueruser56> ...
<neueruser56> könnt ihr mir bitte zur behebung des problems helfen?
<bekks> MAch ein Terminal auf und führe folgenden Befehl aus: sudo apt-get update
<k1l> neueruser56: terminal aufmachen und "sudo apt-get update", alles in einen nopaste und link hier rein bitte
<neueruser56> @+k1l ich weiß leider nicht was ein nopaste ist
<k1l> ,nopasten? neueruser56 
<shetlandpony> neueruser56: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<neueruser56> danke =) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528573/
<rba> hoi ... gutes neues
<k1l> neueruser56: warum hast du maverick quellen aktiv?
<neueruser56> ich habe das system über die cd von ubuntu 10.10 installiert und dan geupdated, dass ich die quelle ändern oder deaktivieren musste, wusste ich nicht..
<bekks> Die war nicht aktiviert.
<k1l> neueruser56: und proposed? bist du sicher, das du weisst, was du da machst?
<rba> kurze frage hat jemand sonst noch probleme mit dem irc.freenode.net server, ich komm nur noch per webchat rein ansonsten bringt er mir unter pidgin remote-server nicht gefunden
<k1l> neueruser56: sry, aber da hast du mal wild rumgefummelt. das ist totaler blödsinn, wie deine quellen aussehen
<k1l> rba: die 186 user hier anscheinend nicht. und freenode probleme (wenn andere netzwerke gehen) kannst du am besten direkt bei #freenode klären
<neueruser56> okay. ich hatte eigentlich nur mal einige quellen hinzugefügt, um pidgin oder andere programme zu installieren, aber allerdings immer nur nach video anleitung.
<neueruser56> gibt es eine einfache lösung für mein problem?
<rba> danke k1l, wollt nur mal kurz nachhaken ob hier was bekannt ist ... dann werd ich mich wohl auf die suche machne
<k1l> neueruser56: dann sag mal deinen anleitungsschreibern, dass sie kompleten blödsinn verzapfen.
<k1l> neueruser56: zeig mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list  in einem nopaste
<neueruser56> mit propose sind die vorabversionen gemeint oder? das andere werde ich weiterleiten..
<k1l> neueruser56: und ein " ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen  neueruser56 man beachte den roten kasten!
<neueruse156> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528579/
<k1l> neueruse156: dann gehst du mal per "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" und machst vor die zeilen mit maverick drin ein # am anfang
<dakira> neueruse156: bei den beiden zeilen mit archive.canonical.com tausche maverick durch oneiric!
<dakira> neueruse156: warum benutzt du eigentlich ein ppa fuer pidgin? gibt es probleme mit der version, die mit Ubuntu 10.10 kommt?
<dakira> neueruse156: sry.. meinte 11.10 ;)
<k1l> eigentlich knippst das upgrade das aus, was es nicht braucht. aber wenn man es per hand wieder anmacht wird das nichts. genauso wenn man in den softwarequellen alles anklickt, was bei 3 nicht auf den bäumen ist
<dakira> k1l: ;)
<dakira> neueruse156: du kannst die datei auch mit "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in einem grafischen editor oeffnen und den gesamten inhalt durch das hier ersetzen: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528582/
<k1l> NIEMALS SUDI GEDIT!!
<k1l> dakira: nicht solche dämlichen hinweise!
<dakira> k1l: warum?
<k1l> ,sudo? dakira 
<shetlandpony> dakira: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<neueruse156> habe ich gemacht
<dakira> k1l: sry.. gksu gedit?
<k1l> ja, das klingt schon besser
<dakira> k1l: was kann denn sudo gedit schlimmes anrichten?
<k1l> zerbröselt die rechte
<k1l> und die leute gewöhnen sich daran den flaschen umgang mit sudo
<dakira> k1l: werden die rechte dann auf die rechte des users gesetzt, oder wie?
<sysdef> k1l: s/fla/fal/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that k1l meant: und die leute gewöhnen sich daran den falschen umgang mit sudo
<sysdef> obwohl ...
<dakira> ;)
<k1l> dakira: schau im wiki artikel zu sudo
<neueruse156> also ich habe die datei jetzt ersetz und dann über sudo apt-get update und dann sah das wie folgt aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528588/
<dakira> neueruse156: noch mal die frage.. warum nutzt du das pidgin ppa?
<k1l> neueruse156: deine fremdquelle macht noch ärger, deswegen auch eben der verlangte 2. paste
<neueruse156> ich muss mir das noch mehr aneignen wie ich programme aus einer fremden quellen installieren kann, daher habe ich das über eine videobeschreibung gemacht, in der es so gemacht wurde
<k1l> <k1l> neueruser56: und ein " ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<dakira> neueruse156: öffne das Programm Software-Paketquellen, dort im Tab "Andere Software" das Pidgin PPA löschen.
<dakira> neueruse156: bei Ubuntu 11.10 ist die pidgin-version auf dem aktuellen stand
<neueruse156> jetzt bekomme ich andere fehlermeldungen bei sudo apt-get update -.-
<k1l> neueruse156: kommt der paste noch?
<neueruse156> na der über pidgin nicht
<dakira> neueruse156: mach mal, was k1l sagt ;) ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ auf paste.pocoo.org
<neueruse156> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528593/
<k1l> neueruse156: das partner ding kann drin bleiben. geh in die softwarequellen in den systemeinstellungen und dort in den 2. tab und lösche die beiden pidgin einträge
<dakira> neueruse156: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin*
<dakira> k1l war schneller.. ;)
<neueruse156> die pidgin einträge habe ich vorhin schon entfernt
<k1l> in dem paste waren sie aber immer noch drin
<neueruse156> im software-paketquellen unter andere software gibt es dazu keinen eintrag mehr
<k1l> dann die softwarequellen wieder zumachen
<k1l> und im terminal nochmal apt-get update
<neueruse156> es gibt trotzdem keine pidgin einträge
<dakira> neueruse156: dann machs doch von hand mit "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin*"
<k1l> zeig nochmal den aktuellen apt-get update durchlauf im nopaste bite
<k1l> *bitte
<neueruse156> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528599/
<k1l> wo kommt denn jetzt wieder der proposed quatsch her?
<neueruse156> ich  habe vorhin die datei von dakira genommen und sie in meine ersetzt
<k1l> neueruse156: komischerweise hat das file von ihm aber keine proposed drin.
<neueruse156> und wie kann ich das jetzt wieder weg machen? 
<k1l> neueruse156: nopaste nochmal deine _aktuelle_ /etc/apt/sources.list
<neueruse156> by the way wo hast du das alles gelernt? ich würde mir da gerne auch ein bisschen mehr drüber aneignen
<ring0> wiki.ubuntuusers.de :)
<k1l> neueruse156: und mit aktivierten proposed bekommst du hier keinen support. wenn du die immer wieder anmachst dann wende dich auch an die heinis, die dir das vorschlagen. sollen die das wieder gradebiegen und support leisten
<neueruse156> ich habe die propose nicht aktiviert, ich bin selber an der lsg des problems interessiert, da werde ich ja wohl nicht alles daran setzen es noch schwieriger zu machen http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528601/
<dakira> neueruse156: im Programm heisst das "Vorgeschlagene Aktualisierungen". Das sollte unter KEINEN Umstaenden aktiviert werden!
<dakira> neueruse156: den haken hast du doch bestimmt gesetzt in dem Software-Paketquellen prorgamm, oder nicht?
<neueruse156> ja vor längerer zeit
<neueruse156> meine paketliste wurde soeben erfolgreich geupdated =)
<k1l> neueruse156: wie kommen denn dann schon wieder die proposed quellen in deine sources.list, wenn die in der datei von dakira nicht drin waren? ich habe dir anfangs gesagt warum die schlecht sind. ich habe dir eben nochmal gesagt, dass es damit keine support gibt. ich tipp doch hier nicht aus langeweile
<neueruse156> muss ich sonst noch irgendwelche haken weg machen?
<neueruse156> ich glaube nicht das du langeweile hast. danke für den suport von dir und dakira ein fettes dankescön und ein <3 sind angemessen nur wenn ich die paketliste ohne fehler aktualisiere, dann kann ich trotzdem keine updates installieren...
<dakira> neueruse156: wieso nicht?
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
<neueruse156> entweder ist es reiner zufall das ich seit 12tagen nichts neues bekomme oder es geht einfach nicht...
<k1l> neueruse156: nochmal apt-get update fahren und dann apt-get install paketname und alles nopasten
<RedNifre> Ubuntu vergisst seit neustem jedes mal nach dem Einloggen mein WLAN-Passwort. Kann man da was tun?
<k1l> warte
<k1l> das 2. ist falsch: erst apt-get update und dann apt-get upgrade dann wieder alles in einen nopaste
<k1l> RedNifre: was heisst vergisst? was hast du egändert bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<RedNifre> Na, die Antwort kannst du dir doch denken: "Ich hab nichts gemacht!"
<dakira> RedNifre: Oeffne mal "Passwoerter und Verschluesselung"
<RedNifre> Bin etwas ratlos, er verbindet auch jedes mal automatisch mit meinem WLAN, der Router ist noch der selbe, das Passwort ist gleich, ich gebe es nach jedem Einloggen korrekt ein...
<dakira> RedNifre: da kannst du es einfach mal rausloeschen, wenn es dort drin steht und dann neu verbinden.
<neueruse156> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528606/
<k1l> neueruse156: passt doch.
<k1l> neueruse156: über weihnachten war nicht viel action verständlicherweise
<dakira> neueruse156: wenn keine updates da sind, gibt es auch nichts zu installieren ;)
<neueruse156> jop achso stimmt ja danke =) da habe ich nicht dran gedacht...
<neueruse156> <3
<neueruse156> jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne wissen, wo du dir diese fähigkeiten angeeignet hast?
<RedNifre> dakira: Es stand gar nicht drin.
<k1l> neueruse156: lerning by doing. einfach mal nachlesen, was du grade warum gemacht hast. und nicht jedes howto nur blind abtippen sondern nachlesen was welcher befehl macht
<k1l> *learning
<RedNifre> Aber ich habe gerade in den Funknetz-Einstellungen noch ein Passwort-Feld bei dem WLAN gefunden, da habe ich es nochmal reingespeichert.
<RedNifre> Ich starte mal eben neu und schaue ob das gespeichert wird. Falls ich nicht zurückkomme hat es geklappt und ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht! :)
<RedNifre> Bis gleich oder irgendwann!
<neueruse156> okay danke =)
<neueruse156> einen schönen abend euch allen noch
<neueuse156> ich bins nochmal kurz
<neueuse156> ich habe die java version 1.60_23 aber die version _30 ist schon draußen, wie kann ich denn auf diese updaten?
<sonotos> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<sonotos> wenn es sun sein muss geht das nur noch manuel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Manuell
<sonotos> +l
<neueuse156> okay danke =)
<neueuse156> es ist halt nur doof gemacht, das du java deinstallieren musst und dann neuinstallieren, ich dachte da gäbe es eine leichtere metode =(
<sonotos> neueuse156: das ist auch kein technisches problem
<sonotos> da darfst du dich bei oracle bedanken
<apollo13> neueuse156: gibt es einen sinnvollen grund warum du updaten willst?
<sonotos> Zitat: Der Grund: im August 2011 wurde von Oracle die bisherige "DLJ" (Operating System Distributor License for Java) einseitig aufgekündigt, die es Linux-Distributionen erlaubte, eigene Installationspakete von Java zu erstellen.
<apollo13> sonotos: zum glück
<sonotos> apollo13: ja sie hat: 1.60_23
<apollo13> sonotos: das ist kein grund
<neueuse156> ich habe ein programm welches nur mit der aktuellen java version läuft
<apollo13> ah okay
<sonotos> apollo13: angesehen dass gravierende sicherheitslücken drin sind...
<sonotos> abgesehen
<apollo13> sonotos: die werden falls canonical das für notwendig erachtet gepatcht, von daher…
<sonotos> apollo13: nein
<apollo13> doch und wenn es heißt ein upgrade auf openjdk zu machen, keine major distri wird die lücken offen lassen
<apollo13> wenn dann noch jemand sun java verwendet ist er selber schuld, abgesehen davon ist es toll das sun java somit stirbt
<sonotos> apollo13: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation <= lies dir mal den rot umramten kasten durch bitte bevor du weiter unwahrheiten verbreitest
<sonotos> in diesem fall geht es aber speziell um sun
<apollo13> "wurde Mitte Dezember 2011 entschieden, Sun Java komplett aus den Paketquellen aller Ubuntu-Versionen zu entfernen."
<sonotos> nicht um das open jdk
<apollo13> ja aber somit ist der user selber schuld wenn er das noch verwendet
<apollo13> und sun verwenden macht nimmer viel sinn, da es das mit version 7 nimmer gibt
<sonotos> das ist zwar alles nicht falsch, aber keine direkte antwort auf die frage
<apollo13> sonotos: naja die direkte antwort wäre ob sein program nicht auch mit openjdk rennt ;)
<apollo13> bevor ich die manuelle installation anrate, probieren kann ja nicht schaden
<sonotos> fragt sich in wie weit der anwender das überhaupt beeurteilen kann, wenns die entwickler nicht explizit erwähnen
<apollo13> probieren kostet nix
<apollo13> mehr als nicht gehen kanns nicht
<sonotos> apollo13: doch, natürlich
<ring0> trial and error :)
<apollo13> sonotos: ?
<sonotos> es könnte dinge falsch berechnen ohne dass du es merkst
<apollo13> uhm
<apollo13> openjdk besteht afaik die java referenz tests
<rba> so wenn ich nochmal kurz nachhaken darf .... ich habs jetzt mal über empathy getestet ... hier ist die verbindung zum irc.freenode.net ohne weiteres möglich bei pidgin kommt immer noch ein timeout mit folgender Logmeldung http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528612/
<apollo13> die eheren probleme sind dass module anders sind und deshalb fehler auftreten, aber openjdk selbst ist schon lang über einen punkt hinaus wo man sich über sowas sorgen machen müsste
<apollo13> rba: du kannst dich nicht mit dem jabber protokoll nach irc verbinden
<k1l> rba: jabber oder irc?
<sonotos> apollo13: wenn die verdammte praxis nicht wäre würde ich dir theoretisch recht geben
<apollo13> sonotos: ich traue openjdk mehr als den meisten entwicklern, die chance dass das programm selber nen rechenfehler hat ist gößer als dass openjdk einen hat
<sonotos> aber das artet so langsam in unnötige spitzfindigkeiten aus
<rba> irc man kann über pidgin sich ja mit eine irc server verbinden und einen raum betreten ... hat bis vor kurzem auch noch funktioniert und jetzt kommt nur noch der timeout
<k1l> rba: jabber ist nicht irc
<apollo13> und openjdk wird mit java 7 die offizielle von oracle supportete referenz implementierung
<sonotos> apollo13: ich hab schon erlebt das java von einer version zur nächste unterschiedlich gerundet hat nacht der 5ten stelle
<k1l> rba: wähl halt mal irc aus bei dem verbindungstyp
<apollo13> sonotos: sun java, ne ;)
<sonotos> klingt trivial aber in ner bank fängt dann plötzlich party an
<sonotos> japp
<sonotos> für privatanwender ist das relativ egal
<apollo13> eher umgekehrt
<apollo13> dem privatanwender fällts nicht auf, die bank hat tests die sowas checken ;)
<k1l> rba: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pidgin#IRC
<sonotos> apollo13: die frage ist in wie weit das für den privaten noch relevant ist
<apollo13> sonotos: aber lassen wir das, dein argument hat eigentlich grad gezeigt dass man sun java eigentlich auch nicht trauen sollte  ;)
<rba> jo mom
<sonotos> apollo13: ich hab nicht gesagt dass die vertrauenswürdiger sind, aber bis da jetzt die komplette argumentationskette durch hab hätten wir ne halbe vorlesung über fehlerbehandlung in enterprise applikatioen durch, und das dürfte definitiv den rahmen sprengen
<rba> oh ich rindvieh
<rba> ich sollts heut glaub echt sein lassen .... danke k1l
<apollo13> sonotos: danke zu denen hab ich schon genüge gekotzt ;)
<sonotos> wenn du vor lachen gekotzt hast warens meine folien :-)
<sonotos> das thema hat unglaublich viel raum für humor, ist ander allerdings auch schwer zu ertragen
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-24
<fergal32> hallo
<fergal32> weiss einer von euch wie man das lsb-release paket wieder deinstallieren kann ohne das man direkt firefox, ubuntu-desktop etc. deinstallieren muss?
<Joschi> moin
<crenberry> hallo
<crenberry> ich hatte  ja gestern Probleme mit meinem WLAN am hp nc6220
<crenberry> eine deinstallation und neuinstallation der jockey-gtk brachte hilfe.
<crenberry> nun klappt es endlich. wollte mal feedback geben
<crenberry> hallo leute, kann man sich auf der ubuntu starter leister einen Ordner machen beispielsweise office, wo man dann exel usw drin hat, so ne art schnellzugriff?
<FUZxxl> Morgen!
<FUZxxl> Wie verschlüssele ich meinen USB-Stick (aus der Kommandozeile)?
<FUZxxl> Am liebsten wäre mir was auf Dateisystem-Ebene, sodass ich erwarten kann, dass ein typischer Linuxrechner das öffnen kann.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<joogi> jo
<joogi> cryptsetup luksFormat -caes-xts-plain64 -s512 /dev/sdX
<bekks> FUZxxl: Man kann das nicht erwarten, man muss das bei jedem anderen Rechner prüfen. Ich persönlich würde dann truecrypt benutzen und die truecrypt binaries unverschlüsselt auf den Stick kopieren.
<FUZxxl> ok
<joogi> bekks: hm mittlerweile ist doch cryptsetup so gut wie ueberall dabei. Zumindest bei halbwegs moderen versionen von distributionen :)
<FUZxxl> Es gab doch einen Standard, der von Nautilus automatisch gemountet werden konnte?
<bekks> joogi: Nein, ist es nicht. Bei jedem Ubuntu, aber bei weitem nicht bei jedem Linux.
<joogi> naja ich geh von desktop distris aus :)
<kuckuck> moin, meine touchpad-off taste, welche eine fn taste ist, wird nicht mehr erkannt bzw. funktuioniert selbst unter "xev" nicht mehr
<kuckuck> aber unter windows 7 geht sie ganz normal
<kuckuck> wie kann das sein, was kann ich da gegen unternehmen :)
<kuckuck> übrigends frohe weihnachten
<koegs> kuckuck: was heisst "nicht mehr"? wann hat sie denn in ubuntu funktioniert?
<kuckuck> koegs,  ich mach alle 7 tage nen update bei 12.04, an dem tag wo ich das upate gemacht habe ging es irgendwann nach paar stunden nicht mehr,... kann sein das sie auch sofort ausgefallen ist und ich es nicht bemerkt habe
<kuckuck> koegs, http://www.xup.in/dl,11207934/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-12-23_17:24:37.png/
<kubine> Title: Download: Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-12-23_17:24:37.png | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<FUZxxl> Kann jemand ein leichtgewichtiges Linux-Dateisystem für USB-Datenträger empfehlen?
<FUZxxl> Ich möchte eines mit Rechten
<FUZxxl> oder ohne Rechte...
<FUZxxl> Doch ein fat...?
<koegs> kuckuck: kannst du es bitte woanders hochladen? die seite wird von meinem virenscanner geblockt
<FUZxxl> Ein ext2?
<FUZxxl> Ist das zu empfehlen?
<koegs> fat32 empfiehlt sich, wenn du das ding auch in windows oder macos nutzen willst
<kuckuck> koegs, http://www.imagebanana.com/view/wt6n0v8b/ximg.phpfid11207934
<kubine> Title: ximg.phpfid11207934 - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<FUZxxl> koegs: Das Ding liegt in einem LUKS-Container. Kann man den überhaupt unter Windows öffnen?
<koegs> glaub nicht
<kuckuck> koegs,  da ist doch eigtl nichts, was  die tatatur betrifft?
<PhiKoen> Hallo! Ich schlage mich gerade mit mutt herum, komme aber leider nicht auf die Lösung. Ich versuche Nachrichten einzeln mit "t" zu markieren, um diese dann gegebenenfalls zu löschen / verschieben. Hierzu habe ich die bind Funktion folgendermaßen in der .muttrc ergänzt: bind pager t  tag-message -> Allerdings lande ich mit "t" in der Ordneransicht. :/
<kuckuck> koegs,  hast du mal drüber geschaut und eine idee?
<PhiKoen> kuckuck: Ich habe auch bind index t tag-message probiert, allerdings erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung nach dem Ausführen von "mutt" im Terminal : Error in /home/phikoen/.muttrc, line 19: tag-message: no such function in map
<kuckuck> PhiKoen,  ich kenne mutt nicht
<PhiKoen> kuckuck: Mutt ist ein MUA für die Konsole :) Er macht sich vor allem bemerkbar, wenn man "große Mailboxen" (>= 1500 Mails) hat und diese löschen / verschieben möchte :>
<nevchen> hohoho
<superhonk> frohe Weihnachten; nach einer Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 12.04 wurde ein Update ausgeführt. Danach war das LAN weg. Kann man das auf die Schnelle wieder herstellen? Notebook Asus x55u
<edgarge> Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich euch allen.
<edgarge> Wer kennt Lösung? Option "Rechner abgleichen" im Software-Center - bereits gelöschte, bzw. nicht mehr vorhandene Rechner/Paralellinstallationen werden nicht entfernt. 
<maredebianum> Hi, weiß jemand wie ich ufw unter 12.04 zum starten bringe (beim boot)? "ufw enable" und  "update-rc.d -f ufw defaults" bringens nicht, obwohl /etc/rc?.d/S20ufw existieren.
<sdx23> maredebianum: woran siehst du das?
<maredebianum> Überhaupt wie dekonfiguriere ich services? Das scheint total inkonsistent zu sein, einige reagieren auf "stop service", andere nur auf /etc/init.d/service stop, update-rc.d-f service disable geht auch nicht für alle (z.B. sshd)
<maredebianum> sdx23: netstat -tulpen
<maredebianum> avahi-daemon habe ich jetzt z.B. deinstalliert...
<maredebianum> sdx23: bzw. für ufw sehe ich es an: iptables -L (=leer, wie nach flush iptables -F)
<maredebianum> muss ich eventuell upstart komplett rauswerfen (geht das überhaupt noch?) und good old sysv nehmen?
<maredebianum> bin eine Weile fort, lese aber später wieder.+
<kuckuck> maredebianum,  was macht avhi-daemon eigtl? der ist ziemlich oft im netstat vertreten
<kuckuck> *avahi
<dreamon> Frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle Supporter!
<maredebianum> kuckuck: avahi macht netzwerkkonfiguration auf transparente weise (mDNS), bzw. "announce/discover services", s. apt-cache show avahi-daemon
<GerhardSchrr> frohe weihnachten
<LupusE> hi
<mofium> Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein kleines Problem während des Bootvorgangs: Nachdem das Ubuntu-Ladelogo kurz aufblitzt, wird der Bildschirm grau, friert ein und reagiert auf keinerlei Tasten(kombos).
<mofium> Workaround: Starten im abgesicherten Modus mit nicht allen Treibern
<mofium> Tritt auf seit ich die experimetal mesa Treiber 9.0.1 installiert habe
<mofium> Nach einem Neustart aus dem abgesicherten Modus lässt sich Ubuntu normal einmal starten, bei erneuten Booten tritt der Fehler erneut auf
<mofium> Ich verwende 12.10 hätt ich noch sagen sollen
<mofium> Für Kubuntu 12.04 ist folgender Lösungsvorschlag gegeben: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967091
<mofium> Demnach soll ich nomodeset zu den bootoptionen hinzufügen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung hab, was das bewirkt, wollt ich mal nachfragen ob das sinnvoll ist
<Ubunux> mofium: da kannst nix falsch machen, wenn das da steht einfach ausprobieren
<mofium> ok, dann probier ich das mal aus brb ;)
<Ubunux> mofium: mehr dazu im Ubuntuusers-Wiki unter Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<mofium> Wieder da! Konnte leider den letzten Kommentar nicht mehr lesen, weil ich genau in dem Moment den Client geschlossen hab ...
<mofium> nomodeset hat "funktioniert"
<mofium> es bootet zwar alles jetzt ohne hänger, aber die grafik ist wie im abgesicherten modus
<mofium> -> Auglösung zu niedrig, unity nicht transparen und schlechte performance
<mofium> Auflösung*
<nevchen> nabend
<mofium> so ich glaub ich hab's: ich hab splash aus den bootoptionen entfernt und durch noplymouth ersetzt. Hat jetzt einwandfrei alles geklappt, hoffentlich nicht nur Zufall ^^
<mofium> Ein frohes Fest noch allen!
<robert1> hallo, ich hab versucht mit hilfe von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe und dem dortigen skript "instant_AdHoc.sh" die internetverbindung per LAN auf WLAN durchzureichen, allerdings kommt eine fehlermeldung "Starte LAN Verbindungstest ...
<robert1> Kann Gateway nicht pingen 100% packet loss - Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!" die genaue ausgabe als nopaste, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463348/ , weiß jemand woran es liegt?
<xubuntu529> hallo
<robert1> ich habs jetzt mit "sudo ./instant_AdHoc.sh -start -v" gestartet um den LAN Verbindungstest über Ping zu deaktivieren, jetzt kann ich das ""Instant_Ad-Hoc"-Netz sehen, allerdings brauche ich zum Verbinden ein passwort das ich nicht habe.
<bekks> Das steht sicherlich in dem Script.
<robert1> bekks, das hatte ich auch vermutet, leider finde ich nix
<bekks> Dann lade das Script doch mal in einen pastebin
<robert1> bekks, tja, ein nachteil des scripts ist anscheinend, dass das internet derzeit nicht funktioniert, also muss ich erst das script beenden, kann sein, daß ich deshalb kurz weg bin
<robert1> bekks, ich präzisiere, der browser
<robert1> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463469/
<robert1> bekks, im skript habe ich bei "Verschlüsselung" 
<robert1> wkey=12345678901234567890ABCdef gefunden, ist daß das passwort?
<robert1> bekks, das entspricht 26 zeichen (128Bit)
<bekks> Ja.
<robert1> bekks, dann probier ich's mal damit
<bekks> Man könnte es im Script ja auch ändern...
<edgarge> hi, gibts ne Lösung? Rechnerabgleich per Software-Center Problem - alte, also nicht mehr vorhandene Rechner/z.B. Testinstallationen werden nicht entfernt. 
<robert1> bekks, hat funktioniert, danke :-)
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-25
<nouveau> noch jemand wach?
<nouveau> habe gerade den nvidia treiber installiert nach dem ich den linux header installiert hatte und wunder mich das der nouveau treiber viel schneller ist warum also nicht nouveau nutzen?
<LupusE> hi
<daswort> Gibt es eine Chance die Multimedia-Tasten einer Tastatur unter Linux zu nutzen wenn xev die Tastendrücke nicht erkennt?
<LupusE> daswort: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hotkeys
<daswort> Danke LupusE 
<nevchen> tach auch
<daswort> Hotkeys greift auch nur auf keycodes zurück. Und wenn xev die nicht anzeigt. LupusE 
<stevieh> es gibt je nach HW noch module
<LupusE> daswort: dann hast du schlechte chancen, soweit ich weis. aber bin auch nicht up to date zu dem thema.
<daswort> stevieh: wie meinen?
<stevieh> daswort: was für ein Gerät isses denn?
<daswort> Bzw. welche Anlaufstelle?
<daswort> Elexia
<stevieh> das ist doch n Fitness Club?
<daswort> http://abilitynet.wetpaint.com/page/Keyboards
<stevieh> daswort: hmm... das ist ne USB Tastatur.. komisch, dass da nicht alles per xev rauskommt.
<PBeck> Merry Christmas ;)
<Limo0ne> Mein System beschwert sich über fehlende Sprachpakete wenn ich in den Einstellungen locale auf Deutsch umstellen möchte, die Frage ist welche Pakete könnten das sein?
<passt> frohe weihnachten allerseits
<TheInfinity> hmm. grub selbstzerstörung. er bootet nix mehr nach einem grub-install /dev/sda. ls bietet mir die richtige hdd an die auch in prefix gesetzt ist
<TheInfinity> was nun? Oo
<TheInfinity> insmod läd nichts
<ppq> TheInfinity: probier mal, ob boot-repair (aus ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair) von ner live-cd aus was fixen kann. ist ein überraschend fähiges tool.
<ppq> der "recommended repair" button hat bei mir noch jedes grub-problem beseitigt
<TheInfinity> ppq: hab nun ne live cd mit rettungsshell gebootet. config neu generiert, alles grub-setup und grub-install neu.
<TheInfinity> nun gehts Oo
<ppq> hm, ok
 * TheInfinity will nicht wissen wie DER fehler entstanden ist. ursprungsfehler war "er bleibt bei grub hängen und macht kein autoselect mehr"
<TheInfinity> dann grub-install - folge: grub ganz tot
<TheInfinity> nun config neu, setup neu, install neu, alles geht perfekt. Oo
<daswort> Es ist doch möglich direkt in ein Image zu booten das auf der Festplatte liegt oder? Wie ging das? Über Grub? Und wo muss das Image dann liegen?
<LupusE> das image muss auf der festplatte liegen. und dann gibt du im grub an, wo auf der festplatte das image liegt.
<LupusE> loopback einbinden und davon booten.
<LupusE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <- hilft.
<kubine> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> wobei ich mir statt /etc/grub.d/40_custom ein /etc/grub.d/15_live angelegt habe um meine live-systeme zu pflegen. die sollten vor windows kommen.
<LupusE> in der regel kannst du als pfad (hd0,1), /dev/sda1 oder /mnt/mountpoint angeben. dahinter dann den pfad und dateinamen der iso.
<daswort> Dank dir.
<LupusE> http://lupuse.de/linux/15_live
<LupusE> das ist mein file vom laptop, wo ich mit verschiedenen images rumgespielt habe. ausser xmbc funktionierte soweit alles.
<LupusE> die images lagen unter /mnt/mirror/img, wie zu sehen ist, und /mt/mirror ist über die fstab das eingebundene /dev/sda9
<daswort> Ich bin dann mal weg. 
<daswort> LupusE: Grub sagt hd0 hatte ein unbekanntes Dateisystem (ext4)
<daswort> kann grub2 kein ext4?
<apollo13> doch
<apollo13> zumindest für normales zeugs, zum isoladen weiß ich nicht
<LupusE> eine ext4 iso erscheint mir etwas unrealistisch.
<LupusE> notfalls kannst du mit 'insmod ext4' nachladen ...aber dein problem wird woanders liegen, wenn er shcon das image nicht richtig erkennt.
<daswort> Fehlermeldungen: 
<daswort> file not found, no such disk, load kernel first
<daswort> grubconsole sag bei insmod nur file not found
<daswort> ls (hd0,1) sagt die part. wäre ext2, und selbst swap soll ext2 sein.
<daswort> Kann man Grub eigentlich auch in einer Session laden? bzw. die Grub-Konsole?
<imox> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hier http://www.ali.dj/sata-ii-support-for-lenovo-thinkpad-t61-x61-r61/ mit einem USB Stick machen kann? 
<imox> ich habe schon mit dd if versucht geht aber nicht
<sdx23> imox: Kein Ubuntuproblem. Wenn die Images nur für CDs gedacht sind, geht es eben mit USB-Sticks nicht. Such mal im Thinkpad-Forum, da gibt's die Originalbeschreibung.
<imox> aber warum kann man nicht mit dd if das image draufspielen? 
<sdx23> Draufspielen vielleicht, aber was bringt dir das, wenn es danach nicht geht?
<imox> schon klaar
<imox> das war nicht meine frage
<imox> ;) 
<dreamon__> imox, image vieleicht  mit netbootin aufspielen? Falls du einen Bootstick machen willst.(hab mir die Seite nicht durchgelesen)
<imox> ich würd nur mal gern wissen wann es geht und wann nicht und so 
<imox> was ist netbootin? 
<guntbert> imox: so weit ich weiss, liegts am Aufbau des images
<dreamon__> Damit kannst du einen Bootstick aus einem Image erstellen.
<imox> ok also mal geht's und mal nicht?
<guntbert> unetbootin _ universal boot installer
<imox> das funkt nicht erkennt irgendwie nicht meien usb Festplatte
<dreamon__> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> jo ich weiß geht nicht
<ring0> mit aussagen wie "geht nicht" und "funkt nicht" wird dir generell keiner helfen können
<imox> ja sorry hat was erstellt jetzt hier  aber bootet nicht
<imox> warum gehtn das nicht mit dd if? 
<ring0> ist "dd if" komplett was du eingegeben hast?
<imox> nee
<imox> der stellt das schon wiederher
<imox> sind auch alle Dateien drauf
<imox> aber dann kann der nicht booten
<ring0> sorry, so kann ich dir nicht helfen.
<imox> dd if =PATH of=PATH bs=1m 
<imox> oder was willst du wissen? 
<sdx23> imox: Liest du was man dir schreibt? Wenn es das Image nicht unterstützt, bootet es eben nicht.
<imox> ja habs gelesen
<imox> und was macht das Tool ? 
<imox> das kann das image booten oder wie? 
<sdx23> Das Tool macht i.a. nur Schrott. Nimm ne CD und ein Laufwerk oder lies den Thread auf den ich vorhin schonmal hingewiesen hab.
<imox> hab keine CD 
<imox> sonst hätte ich das gemacht
<imox> und im thinkpad forum hab ich nichts gefunden 
<sdx23> dann hast du nicht genau genug gesucht. Das Ding heißt middelton bios. Und nun auch zum zweiten Mal: Kein Ubuntuproblem und hat hier somit nichts verloren.
<imox> ja sorry such die ganze zeit finde nichts
<imox> keiner beschreib wie man das ding von usb booten kann alle schreiben nur auf CD brennen 
<flecki713> kann mir mal einer eine doofe frage beantworten 
<flecki713> was ist eine eHD
<nevchen> nabend
<fjodor> hi, gibt es ebay-verkaufssoftware für ubuntu linux? ich finde nur jaolt und das hat bei der letzten benutzung nur müll produziert. und für 12.10 scheint es das nicht zu geben
<ring0> fjodor, möchtest du auktionen erstellen oder reicht bieten?
<fjodor> erstellen
<fjodor> wenn man 15 auktionen einstellen möchte ist die webseite extrem nervig
<ring0> ok, da kenn ich nur jaolt. hast du die aktuelle version mal probiert?
<ring0> na gut, 0.6.9.3 von november 2011 ist wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuell. wird wohl nicht mehr gepflegt leider
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-26
 * iCarly is away: zzzzzz!
 * iCarly is back (gone 00:00:09)
<rcd80> Ich kann mich bei meinem Ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr mit meinem Hauptaccount einloggen (in unity, per kommandozeile gehts) seit dem ich versucht habe den neuesten nvidia treiber manuell zu installieren  (ohne erfolg) und anschließend wieder den alten nvidia 173 treiber reinstalliert habe - der gastaccount geht genau so wie ein anderer neu angelegter account
<rcd80> hat da jemand eine lösung?
<sdx23> rcd80: ~/.xsessionerrors ansehen / nopasten
<PBeck> ahoi
<PBeck> jemand vom webteam hier? - bei den Foren Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk und Shell und Programmieren wird beim letzten Eintrag in der Hauptansicht der gleiche Nutzer angezeigt - samtux hat aber bei Shell und Programmieren keinen Eintrag geschrieben
<jokrebel> PBeck: Du meinst Ubuntuusers?
<PBeck> jokrebel: jop
<jokrebel> PBeck: Dann bist Du in #ubuntuusers eher richtig.
<zweimer> Tach auch!
<zweimer> Meine Frage betrifft eigentlich nur indirekt Ubuntu, trotzdem hoffe ich, mir kann hier jemand meine Frage beantworten. Und zwar wollte ich mir ein HTPC bauen. Dieser soll nicht nur Bluray abspielen können, sondern bekommt auch 2 DVB-S2 Karten eingebaut (HD). Bezüglich der CPU-Wahl bin ich aber absolut und total überfodert. Reicht ein Dualcore oder ist dieser mit möglichen 2 und mehr HD-Records maßlos überfordert? Oder doch diese AMDs mit ei
<zweimer> ngebauter GPU? Ist das dann nicht hinterher der unaufrüstbare Flaschenhals? Reicht überhaupt eine Onboard Grafikkarte aus?
<zweimer> Auf der einen Seite muss die CPU fitt genug sein unser Multimediavergnügen die nächsten 5 Jahre zu befriedigen, auf der anderen Seite soll es auch nicht total teuer sein und DER Stromfresser sein.
<zweimer> Da ich das einfach total nicht abwägen kann, dachte ich, hier kann mir jemand Tipps geben.
<zweimer> AMD A4 5600K /  Intel Celeron Dual-Core G555 / AMD A10-5800K  voll der Nebel um mich herum :)
<jokrebel_> zweimer: Wenn Dir schon klar ist, dass es Offtopic ist wieso fragst Du nicht gleich _wenigstens_ in #ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<zweimer> jokrebel_, weil es laut Channelregeln kein Offtopic ist? oO
<zweimer> Ja doch, wo ich es mir nochmal durchgelesen habe ...
<jokrebel_> zweimer: Falsch. wenn Du mit einem Rechner das ganze schon (und unter Ubuntu!) gebaut hättest und da jetzt Fragen hättest wärst Du hier richtig. Spekulationen und so sind hie falsch, sorry.
<zweimer> jokrebel_, ja, habe ich ja schon eine Zeile über dir geschrieben. Entschuldigt bitte.
<jokrebel_> zweimer: Kein Problem und Danke fürs rübergehn.
<ru> hallo zusammen
<zweimer> Hay
<ru> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich bei clementine die reihenfolge der lieder in der laufenden wiedergabeliste ändern kann? ein einfach drag&drop ist nicht möglich :-(
<rcd80> Ich kann mich bei meinem Ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr mit meinem Hauptaccount einloggen (in unity, per kommandozeile gehts) seit dem ich versucht habe den neuesten nvidia treiber manuell zu installieren  (ohne erfolg) und anschließend wieder den alten nvidia 173 treiber reinstalliert habe - der gastaccount geht genau so wie ein anderer neu angelegter account. Weiß da jemand rat?
<ru> rcd80: schau mal hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/anmedlung-login-nicht-mehr-moeglich-ubuntu-12/#post-4829282
<kubine> Title: Anmedlung/Login nicht mehr möglich Ubuntu 12.04 › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<disharmonic> ru, drag & drop funkzoniert fuer mich
<ru> auch, wenn du die dateien über den "dateiexplorer" und nicht über die sammlung hinzufügst?
<disharmonic> hab ich nicht versucht
<ru> beim hinzufügen oder markieren bestehender dateien, wird die "hilfslinie", die den platz darstellt auch immer ganz oben dargestellt und die lieder unten angefügt..
<Freemoser> hi leute ich hab ein problem mit meiner Grafikkarte (eine r6950) ich wollte einen anderen treiber installieren (fglrx) danach hab ich das system neugestarrtet und die anzeige war in etwa so http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3116/4ffslawf_png.htm danach habe ich gleich zu google gegriffen und mehrere lösungansetze probiert. Leider ohne Erflog zuletzt habe ich den treiber direkt von amd runtergeladen und installiert hat auch n
<Freemoser> ichts geholfen hier die ausgabe von fglrxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467372/. Kann mir wer weiter helfen?
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 4ffslawf.png (at s7.directupload.net)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<disharmonic> hmm
<disharmonic> Freemoser,  fuer die r6950 brauchst du denn normalen Catalyst treiber
<Freemoser> disharmonic: also den von der Hersteller seite?
<disharmonic> da gibt es zwei treiber. Denn "Legacy" fuer alte karten und den actuelen treiber fuer neuere karten
<disharmonic> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Precise Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<Freemoser> disharmonic: bins durchgegangen und neugestartet immer noch die gleiche anzige
<Freemoser> disharmonic, hab jetzt versucht zurück zum alten (standart) treiber zu wechseln, damit ich immerhin ubuntu verwenden kann, aber igw macht er das nicht 
<disharmonic> Freemoser,  wie hast Catalyst installiert? Mit einem selbtsgemachten .deb oder mit dem .run
<Freemoser> disharmonic, mit dem selbstgemachten .den hat wie es im link beschrieben wurde hat aber auch nichts geholfen dann hab ich wieder versucht zum alten treiber zurück zu wechseln also zum readon (xorg.conf bearbeitet) aber mein screen sieht immer noch aus wie vorher
<disharmonic> du musst auch den offenen treiber und Mesa wieder installieren
<Freemoser> hab ich auch hab mich ans ubunu wiki gehalten
<disharmonic> hmm
<Freemoser> also ich weiß jetzt halt echt nicht weiter :( das wichtigste wäre halt wenn zumindest igw treiber gehen würde an liebsten wäre catalyst
<disharmonic> ich hab auch  leider keine idee
<Freemoser> ^^ k trotzdem danke für deine hilfe 
<nevchen> re
<radpoi> hi
<PBeck> hey
<PBeck> hey
<sysdef> hey, PBeck. wie kann man helfen?
<PBeck> sysdef: wie kann ich dir helfen? :D
<PBeck> sysdef: ich gehöre doch zum inventar und bin immer da ;)
<sysdef> PBeck: du hast zwei mal hey gaschrieben. dachte mir ggf. liegt dir ja was auf support-technisches dem herzen :)
<sysdef> s/gas/ges/
<PBeck> sysdef: upps :) das war noch kurz dem connect, dachte das kam nicht an, sorry
<dreamon_> Würde gerne ts hd videos abspielen am PC. VLC, MPlayer, SMPlayer, Xine alles tut nicht. XBMC dagegen spielt die super ab. Ähm. Gibts da was? 
<redknight> dreamon_: Vermutlich musst Du die in einen anderen Container multiplexen. Ich glaub ProjectX kann das
<dreamon_> redknight, Hat das Lizenzrechtliche Gründe?
<redknight> dreamon_: Wenn es das ist, was ich meine: nein. Dann hat es schlicht damit zu tun, dass ts zum Broadcast gut geeignet ist, aber nicht zur Aufbewahrung auf Speichermedien
<redknight> Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen ;)
<dreamon_> Hmm.. wie gesagt xbmc spielts ja super ab. Aber alles andere zeigt kein Bild. Da muß was störendes im dem Stream sein. 
<redknight> dreamon_: Kann durchaus sein, xbmc kann ja auch aufzeichnen, iirc. Wie gesagt, auseinandernehmen und in ein mkv setzen sollte helfen und dauert nicht lang, wenn du das Material nicht umcodierst
<ru> hallo zusammen, kann mir ggf. jemand bei der installation eines plugins für deadbeef helfen?
<dadrc> ru, einfach problem beschreiben
<ru> ich habe das audioprogramm "deadbeef" installiert und von folgender seite 2 plugins g
<ru> heruntergeladen: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/plugins.html
<kubine> Title: DeaDBeeF - Ultimate Music Player For GNU/Linux (at deadbeef.sourceforge.net)
<ru> Headphone crossfeed und filebrowser
<ru> der in der beschreibung genannte ordner ( ~/.local/lib/deadbeef/) ist aber nicht in dieser struktur vorhanden (installation unter xubuntu)
<ru> der dateiordner befindet sich bei mir unter "/home/benutzer/.config/deadbeef"
<ru> jetzt habe ich die entsprechenden plugins entpackt und in den ordner kopiert und finde diese leider nicht im programm vor...
<dadrc> keine 4 minuten geduld -.-
<a-e-u-u> Hallo. Ich habe neben der Partition mit 12.04, einer Partition für /home und der Swap-Partition noch mehrere FAT32-Partitionen. Diese können zwar unter /media brav von jedem User gemountet werden, aber schreiben ist nicht möglich. Als Eigentümer zeigt es "root". Was muss ich tun?
<dadrc> Einträge in die fstab packen, die entsprechende Rechte setzen
<a-e-u-u> @dadrc: Wie sähen diese entsprechenden Rechte dann aus? (habe die Partitionen alle in fstab)
<dadrc> a-e-u-u, du musst eine passende umask setzen
<L1n0x> hi
<L1n0x> ich habe eine rage 
<dadrc> L1n0x, einfach fragen.
<L1n0x> wie backe ich mir meinen eigenen Kernel
<L1n0x> also wie das ganze Source Teil Compilieren
<sysdef> L1n0x: http://www.adminlife.net/howtos/linux-kernel-backen-the-debian-way/
<dadrc> Was der da sagt.
<L1n0x> danke ich lese mich mal rein
<sysdef> bzw. https://www.google.com/search?q=kernel+debian+way
<dadrc> Seltsam ja: Alle keine Geduld heute.
<kubine> Title: kernel debian way - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<dadrc> s.o.
<sysdef> dadrc: what. ich bin schon weg ;p
<a-e-u-u> dadrc: sorry, bin eben rausgeflogen und habe das vor "Was der da sagt" nicht mitbekommen?!
<ring0> es hätte auch einen uu-link gegeben ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> a-e-u-u, ah, da bist du ja wieder
<dadrc> a-e-u-u, du musst eine passende umask setzen. Entweder Rechte für alle oder die Partition deinem Nutzer geben und dann eingeschränkte Rechte für alle anderen
<sysdef> ring0: der ubuntu way ist der debian way, nur mit etwas mehr voodoo ;p
<dadrc> a-e-u-u, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden hat ein paar Beispiele
<kubine> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> L1n0x: <ring0> es hätte auch einen uu-link gegeben ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<L1n0x> bin wieder da
<L1n0x> hat mir geholfen danke
<L1n0x> gibt es c/c++ Progrmmierer unter euch bzw. könntet ihr mir einen Channel sagen
<L1n0x> nicht unbedingt #ubuntu
<k1l> !alis > L1n0x 
<kubine> L1n0x: alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<nevchen> nabend
<L1n0x> hab was gefunden #ubuntu-devel
<sysdef> L1n0x: da waere auch noch http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.en
<kubine> Title: 8.6. Compiling a New Kernel (at www.debian.org)
<L1n0x> ist hier ein hobby c++ programmierer der lust auf ein kleines Priject
<sysdef> bzw. http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.de
<kubine> Title: 8.6. Einen neuen Kernel kompilieren (at www.debian.org)
<k1l_> !ot > L1n0x 
<sysdef> L1n0x: schade. ich suche perl developer die lust haben auf ein wirklich geiles projekt :)
<kubine> L1n0x: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<sysdef> k1l_: sry
<sysdef> L1n0x: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic kannst du echt frei quatschen und leute finden, die ggf. interesse haben
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-27
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, ich habe ein seltsames Problem in Ubuntu 12.04
<veryhappy> Ich hatte vorher den MBR auf meinem Computer nun versuche ich GPT und jetzt laufen alle Anwendungen richtig gut und schnell, aber Animationen stottern zum Teil, wie kommt das?
<nevchen> ,uhrzeit? veryhappy 
<nevchen> ,zeit? veryhappy 
<veryhappy> welche Zeit?
<nevchen> hmm der bot geht nicht
<nevchen> ^^
<veryhappy> 01:54
<veryhappy> wieso?
<k1l_> !zeit? nevchen 
<k1l_> !bot > nevchen 
<kubine> nevchen: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<nevchen> normalerweise sollte jetzt die meldung kommen, dass um diese tageszeit der support etwas eingeschränkt ist
<nevchen> ;)
<nevchen> k1l_:  ging das nicht mal mit ,?
<k1l_> nevchen: schon seit einiger zeit nicht mehr
<veryhappy> das ist klar, das um diese Uhrzeit der Support eingeschränkt ist, ich kann auch in den englischsprachigen gehen ;)
<nevchen> k1l_:  danke für den hinweis, dann bin ich mal wieder auf dem aktuellen stand
<nevchen> veryhappy:  zu deinem problem habe ich leider keine ahnung :/
<veryhappy> ja, hmmm
<sysdef> nevchen: der bot ist nicht mehr so funktionsreich ;)
<nevchen> was ist mit dem anderen passiert?
<veryhappy> ich meine ist ja irgendwie nicht so logisch, alles andere läuft super und die Animationen stottern
<ring0> veryhappy, ob du mbr oder gpt nutzt, sollte überhaupt nichts mit eventuell ruckelnden animationen zu tun haben
<k1l_> sysdef: über den bot flamen bitte in /dev/null verschieben
<veryhappy> ring0: ja sehr eigenartig unter mbr hat nämlich nichts geruckelt
<veryhappy> hey vielleicht hat das was mit dem treiber zu tun
<veryhappy> dem grafiktreiber
<ring0> veryhappy, das klingt schon logischer
<k1l_> veryhappy: sicher, dass du nicht andere codecs oder treiber für die graka nutzt?
<sysdef> k1l_: wie bitte? es war eine sachliche aussage.
<sysdef> nevchen: abgeschaltet, pferdewurst. der jetzt ist mehr support-basiert.
<nevchen> ok
<veryhappy> ring0: k1l_ ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt, aber seitdem ich gpt benutze wollte er kein Internet mehr akzeptieren, der eth0 Port sollte aber funktionieren, finde ich reichlich unlogisch.
<veryhappy> deswegen hat er vielleicht auch nicht den Grafiktreiber automatisch installiert
<k1l_> veryhappy: du sagst gerade sowas wie: mit rotem lack fährt mein auto schneller
<nevchen> n8
<veryhappy> k1l_: ja ich weiß allerdings, dass das nicht logisch klingt
<veryhappy> wüsste auch gerne warum
<k1l_> veryhappy: sprich: die syptome haben eine andere ursache als der unterschied zwischen gpt und mbr
<veryhappy> ja, also: in der vorherigen konfiguration mit mbr lief mein grafiktreiber und netzwerk, seitdem ich gpt verwende, lief nicht mal auf der livecd das netzwerk
<k1l_> veryhappy: und mit der live cd hat das mit mbr und gpt ja mla gar nichts zu tun.
<veryhappy> ja, dann erklär mir bitte mal, wie man rausfinden kann, woran es jetzt liegt
<veryhappy> ich bin über den selben switch mit dem irc verbunden wie der andere pc und der akzeptiert überhaupt keine internetverbindung, sehr eigenartig.
<kirsten> Hallo, gibt es ein besseresProgramm als den netzwerkmanager? - Hintergrund: ich sitze hier in Neuseeland und habe ständig probleme mich in Wlan netzt einzuloggen
<kirsten> sorry Wlan-Netze
<radopi> es gibt den wicd networkmanager
<kirsten> ok, dann probier ich den mal aus
<kirsten> und gleich noch eine Frage. Gibt es eigentlich ein Programm, um verschlüsselte Netze zu kommen- N Freund hat mir vor einigen Tagen sowas auf seinem Windof Rechner geeigt...
<kirsten> sorry gezeigt
<radopi> wie meinst du "um verschlüsselte Netze zu kommen"
<Marius80> hi
<dadrc> hi
<radopi> hi
<Marius80> lol
<Marius80> freundlicher channel...
<Marius80> bin ich 10 min wieder da,  müsste dann kurz was fragen....
<Marius80> bis gleich
<Marius80> re bin wieder da
<Marius80> Sache ist die.... heute in der nacht habe ich mit viel Liebe mein neues Ubuntu 12.10 aufgesetzt
<Marius80> als ich dann alles richtig schön konfiguriert und fast alles mit aptitude installiert habe,  blieb "aptitude" hängen
<Marius80> ich wartete stundenlang (etwa 4 Stunden) und entschied mich dann über ein anderes terminal ein  "killall -9 aptitude" durchzuführen
<Marius80> nun weiß ich nicht welcher Schaden entstand
<Marius80> würde es helfen bei pastebin die Ausgabe von aptitude zu posten?
<jokrebel> war aptitude nicht schon länger "besser nicht mehr zu benutzen"?
<Marius80> jokrebel, also vor einigen Jahren mal wurde mir gesagt (genau in diesem channel sogar)  dass apt-get "böse" sei und aptitude alles viel besser auflösen würde
<Marius80> und dann ich mich für aptitude entscheiden und dann konsequent aptitude verwenden solle und keinesfalls switchen zwischen beiden
<Marius80> darüber waren sich damals alle einig
<Marius80> seit wann ist es anders?
<Marius80> und why?
<jokrebel> Marius80: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude -> rot umrandetes ACHTUNG
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Marius80> ich hab aber ein 32 bit system
<Marius80> glaub ich
<jokrebel> Marius80: Könnte aber sein, dass das für 12.10 schon wieder hinfällig ist.
<Marius80> ja sicher sogar
<dadrc> Ja denn, her mit der Ausgabe.
<Marius80> ok ich paste es
<Marius80> moment
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=37HztV47
<Marius80> fast ganz unten steht "Killed"
<Marius80> das war der Moment,  wo ich von einem anderen Terminal aus "killall -9 aptitude" machen musste
<Marius80> (wie gesagt - 4 Stunden keine Reaktion)
<Marius80> danach ging aptitude übrigens nicht mehr (sprach von einem Lock  /var/lib/dpkg/)
<Marius80> daher machte ich noch folgendes anschließend:
<Marius80> chmod 777 /var/lib/dpkg/
<Marius80> chattr -i /var/lib/dpkg/
<FridgeBoxX> Marius80 du warst schon als root eingeloggt bzw. hast sudo verwendet?
<Marius80> ja
<Marius80> sudo su
<Marius80> <passwort>
<jokrebel> bäh
<jokrebel> Marius80: Wenn schon, dann bitte "sudo -i" nutzen
<jokrebel> Marius80: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Marius80> ...viele jahre ist es her, da sagte man mir *hier* dass es sudo su wäre LOL
<Marius80> die Infos habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr überprüft
<devilangel81> guten Tag
<Marius80> soll ich mein System neu installieren?
<Marius80> Hallo devilangel81 
<dadrc> Marius80, mach mal bitte ein `sudo aptitude update` und gibt uns die Ausgabe davon
<jokrebel> Marius80: Wie grad vorhin schon "…viele Jahre her" muß heute nicht mehr stimmen.
<devilangel81>  Ich habe mal eine frage ich möchte von meinem Laptop auf mein Desktop per ssh zugreifen hatte ebend den openssh-server installiert dannach habe ich mit der IP des Desktop am Laptop ssh und die IP eingegeben dann kam Permission denied, please try again
<dadrc> Und nein, so schlimm ist das nicht
<devilangel81> wo liegt der Fehler müsste doch eigendlich sofort funktionieren
<devilangel81> ?
<Marius80> dadrc, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FniP5icW
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Vorsichtshalber schon mal alles rebootet?
<jokrebel> Marius80: Versuch mal den Befehl aus der 2ten Zeile.
<Marius80> ok
<jokrebel> Marius80: Auch wieder NoPasten
<Marius80> sind nur 2 zeilen... paste ich mal hier
<Marius80> root@ubuntu:~# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Marius80> Setting up php5-fpm (5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1) ...
<Marius80> ^^ hier steckt er wieder
<devilangel81> ok ich versuche es mal berichte gleich ob es geklappt hat bis gleich
<jokrebel> Marius80: Was verstehst Du unter "steckt"? Vielleicht hat das System da ja sehr viel zu tun und dauert deshalb…
<Marius80> mein Laptop hat 1 konsole und 1 xchat offen
<Marius80> 2x2 GHZ Prozessor
<Marius80> also das müsste schon laufen
<jokrebel> Marius80: Und das hat _was_ mit dem Update zu tun?
<Marius80> jokrebel, das Paket installierte bisher in allen anderen System in weniger als wenigen Sekunden
<Marius80> gestern Nacht wartete ich genau bei _diesem_ Paket 4 Stunden(!)
<jokrebel> Marius80: Was sagt die Prozessoraktivität? Die I/O-Tätigkeiten? Das Netzwerk?
<Marius80> von 3.30 Uhr bis 7.34 Uhr
<Marius80> jokrebel, ich kenn' nur "top"
<Marius80> wie frag ich alles ab?
<dadrc> Marius80, fix mal den Unsinn, den du mit `chmod 777` angerichtet hast. /var/lib/dpkg sollte 755 sein. Die Sperrdatei ist /var/lib/dpkg/lock, die kannst du im Notfall löschen, aber nicht an den Ordnerrechten rumfummeln.
<Marius80> ok dadrc 
<Marius80> hängt immer noch bei der installation
<dadrc> Hast du die Lockdatei auch gelöscht?
<Marius80> dadrc, nein
<Marius80> soll ich?
<devilangel81_> so wieder da
<devilangel81_> habe bei beiden PCś einen reboot gemacht  beim ssh via Putty sagt er mir Acess denied
<devilangel81_> Access denied
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> devilangel81_: Warum Putty? Sind das keine Ubuntu-Rechner?
<devilangel81_> kein zugriff aber warum? Ich bin in meinem Lan und es ist die richtige IP und der Benutzer stimmt auch !
<devilangel81_> doch sind es
<PBeck> putty ist doch ein windows client?
<devilangel81_> ist richtig gibts aber auch bei Linux
<Marius80> Kann ich Ubuntu beim derzeitigen Stand erklären, dass ich "php5-fpm"  doch nicht haben will?
<Marius80> weil ich glaube es liegt nur an dem Paket
<jokrebel> devilangel81_: Schon mal schlicht per Terminal versucht?
<devilangel81_> im Software Center habe es auch nur zum Test installiert um zu Testen ob es da eher funktioniert weil früher hatte es so komischerweise unter Linux funktioniert und über Konsole nicht
<devilangel81_> jetzt funktionier beides nicht mehr
<PBeck> devilangel81_: welchen vorteil bietet putty?
<PBeck> devilangel81_: aso
<PBeck> devilangel81_: was hast den genau vor - habs nicht ganz mitbekommen
<dAnjou> devilangel81_: "funktioniert nicht" lässt sich immer so schlecht debuggen. gib mal paar fehlermeldungen.
<devilangel81_> also beim eingeben der des befehls "ssh 192.xxx.x.x.xxx@mein benutzername" kommt die Fehlermeldung "ssh: Could not resolve hostname bjorn: Name or service not known"
<jokrebel> devilangel81_: Das mus ja auch anders rum lauten
<jokrebel> ssh user@IP
<dAnjou> devilangel81_: aber schön, dass du deinen befehl anonymisiert hast, nicht aber die fehlermeldung ;)
<devilangel81_> wenn ich das so eingebe "ssh user@ip" kommt die Fehlermeldung "Permission denied, please try again."
<dAnjou> existiert der user auf dem rechner?
<dAnjou> auf dem zielrechner
<devilangel81_> auf dem dektop ja
<devilangel81_> desktop
<dadrc> Marius80, sorry, musste kurz afk. Ja, lösch die Datei mal.
<dAnjou> devilangel81_: ich hab keine ahnung, welcher weclher is. sag mal
<Marius80> dadrc, ich glaub ich hab gerade alles gelöst
<devilangel81_> also der User ist wie oben bloß mit ö
<Marius80> dadrc, ich erzähl dir wie:
<Marius80> 1) sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Marius80> bei der Zeile wo es nicht weiterging:  STRG+C
<Marius80> dann lief der Rest durch
<Marius80> dann:
<Marius80> aptitude purge php5-fpm
<PBeck> devilangel81_: mach mal ssh -v user@ip
<Marius80> und dann nochmals sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Marius80> jetzt geht alles wieder
<Marius80> wobei es mir immer noch sehr unbehaglich ist
<dadrc> Marius80, klingt aber ganz gut.
<Marius80> wie geht man mit sowas um während so etwas passiert?
<Marius80> Also falls es wieder dazu kommen sollte
<dadrc> Naja, wenn's hängt, kann man den Kram nur killen, war schon richtig
<PBeck> devilangel81_: nutzt du keys?
<devilangel81_> jo
<Marius80> dadrc, Danke Dir!
<Marius80> ich hätte übrigens noch eine kleine Frage
<dadrc> Einfach  machen
<Marius80> man kann ja das sogenannte "gnome-panel" installieren
<PBeck> devilangel81_: haben die die richtigen rechte auf dem zielsystem?
<Marius80> damit man fenster bekommt "wie früher"
<PBeck> den das würde die fehlermeldung erklären
<Marius80> kann man das Aussehen davon anpassen?  So,  dass die Fenster länger sind und umrahmt?
<devilangel81_> sollte doch eigendlich von Ubuntu gesetzt sein wenn man open-ssh installiert
<devilangel81_> oder nicht?
<PBeck> devilangel81_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<devilangel81_> wenn es sinn machen soll sollte man dann aber nur die Keys benutzen und Passwort abschalten oder
<PBeck> jop
<PBeck> devilangel81_: mach mal ls -la ~ | grep ssh
<Marius80> Danke an alle
<Marius80> Danke dadrc 
<Marius80> bis demnächst...
<Marius80> bye bye :)
<devilangel81_> den rsa schlüssel erstellt man auf dem Server oder
<dAnjou> nee
<dAnjou> außerdem sind das immer 2
<dAnjou> das ist ein schlüsselpaar
<dAnjou> ein öffentlicher und ein geheimer
<dAnjou> die generierst du bei dir
<dAnjou> dann gibst du den öffentlichen dem server
<dAnjou> am besten mit: ssh-copy-id user@server
<devilangel81_> und wie übertrage ich den wenn ich keine verbindung via ssh bekomme 
<dAnjou> devilangel81_: usb-stick
<dAnjou> mail
<dAnjou> was immer dir einfällt
<devilangel81_> ok
<dAnjou> is nur ne text-datei
<dAnjou> der öffentliche is der mit .pub hinten
<dAnjou> und den text aus id_rsa.pub oder id_dsa.pub (je nachdem was du erstellt hast) kopierst du aufm server in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<radopi1> hi
<Trunks2k5> heyho
<foki> Hallo! Werden bei einem Dist-Upgrade in einem Durchgang automatisch security updates eingespielt, bzw. sofort die neueste Version heruntergeladen(wenn man online ist) oder ist das System kurze Zeit unsicher?
<bekks> foki: Es werden die neuesten Versionen verwendet.
<foki> also werden gar nicht erst zwischenversionen heruntergeladen?
<dadrc> nö
<dadrc> immer nur die neuste
<foki> gut. was passiert bei einem offline-update, wenn ein paket nicht auf der cd ist? Das alte wird deinstalliert, oder? Dann hat man zwischendurch dieses Programm gar nicht mehr drauf?
<dAnjou> foki: die programme, die laufen, laufen auch nachm upgrade mit der alten version weiter. erst wenn du die neu startest, sind die in der neuen version.
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, wer machtn sowas? ;)
<foki> achja, und neustarten. ich meinte genauer gesagt ein offline-upgrade der dist, bei meiner 2. frage
<bekks> foki: Warum machst du denn ein offline Update?
<foki> hatte ich nur, für den fall dass ihr meine 1. frage verneint hättet. dann wäre es besser, kurzzeitig das system offline zu lassen, bis es auf dem neuesten stand ist.
<foki> ansonsten: man hat schon die cd heruntergeladen. dann brauch mans ja eigentlich nicht nochmal herunterladen.
<bekks> Wenn es offline ist - wie kriegst Du dann die neuesten Updates...?
<dAnjou> foki: schiebst du paranoia? was isn das für ein system?
<foki> anderer pc mit inet über apt-offline (aber noch nie probiert)
<foki> nichts besonderes, aber unter windows würd ich es so machen
<sybrek> hi .. weiß jemand wie ich bei einer java-app (aptana) das launcher icon (unity) richtig setzen kann ? im dash nimmt er das richtige, nur der launcher bleibt bei seinem fragezeichen
<bekks> foki: Ist das ein Rechner bei Dir zuhause?
<foki> ja
<bekks> Dann brauchst Du Dir über sowas keine Sorgen zu machen.
<foki> ok, aber man würde den doppelten download sparen, is das nichts? eine live cd halte ich ohnehin immer bereit. wobei das anscheinend dann die alternate versions ein müsste.
<bekks> ES gibt dummerweise nur keine daily builds der livecds und der alternate cds.
<bekks> Von daher musst du bei einem offline Update sowieso zweimal updaten,mit einer vorhandenen CD.
<foki> ja, stimmt. aber bei dsl light o. ä. würde man traffic sparen.
<bekks> Nein, würde man eben nicht.
<dAnjou> was is denn dsl light?
<dAnjou> und wieso spielt das bei ner flatrate ne rolle?
<foki> man braucht nur die unterschiede vom letzten dis-upgrade zum aktuellen stand, oder?
<bekks> Um die neuesten Updates zu bekommen, musst du sie downloaden, immer. Verschwendeter Traffic dagegen ist der Umweg über die CD, die man vorher heruntergeladen hat.
<foki> aAnjou: 384kbit/s, zeit
<foki> hatte ich früher
<sybrek> niemand ne idee ? .. weiß jemand wie ich bei einer java-app (aptana) das launcher icon (unity) richtig setzen kann ? im dash nimmt er das richtige, nur der launcher bleibt bei seinem fragezeichen
<foki> bekks: die cd hab ich eh immer parat, zum reparieren
<jokrebel> …und dann würde man auch eventuell Sachen updaten, die anschließend nochmal upgedatet werden (und somit doppelten Trafik verbrauchen)
<bekks> foki: Trotzdem hast du was das Upodate angeht damit Traffic verschwendet.
<bekks> -o
<foki> jokrebel, das ist ein argument
<foki> bekks, meintest du das auch so?
<bekks> foki: Ja.
<foki> ok :)
<jokrebel> foki: Aber eigentlich ist das weniger was für den Support-Kanal. Diskussionen und Umfragen bitte besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern. Danke.
<foki> jokrebel, meine eigentliche frage war ja auch: was passiert mit packages, die in der neuen version nicht auf cd sind
<foki> ich wollte nur auf eure gegenfragen antworten :)
<bekks> foki: Sie werden deinstalliert.
<foki> ok, danke!
<foki> wenn ich von 11.10 ein do-release-upgrade mache, auf welche version wird upgegradet? 12.04 oder 12.10?
<dadrc> 12.04
<dadrc> immer nur eine Version nach oben, es sei denn, du machst LTS auf LTS
<foki> gut
<dadrc> Aber da 11.10 kein LTS ist, geht das nicht.
<nevchen> nabend
<Brill> Hallo Frage wo stelle ich es ein das ich nach einem Password bei anmeldung gefragt werde ich spreche hier nicht von "Autologin" 
<dadrc> Wovon dann?
<dAnjou> Brill: satzzeichen wären schön
<jokrebel> Brill: Du willst also nachträglich "Autologin" abschalten oder wie?
<dAnjou> und normalerweise wird man immer nach einem passwort gefragt beim anmelden
<Brill> sorry dAnjou
<Brill> kannst du mir helfen dAnjou ? 
<Brill> richtig nur habe ich dies bei der neuinstallation nicht angegeben !
<jokrebel> Brill: Bei den Systemeinstellungen - Benutzer - kann man das automatische Anmelden auch wieder abschalten.
<Brill> jokrebel ich spreche nicht davon das ich ein passwort vergeben habe und dann auf autologin geschaltet habe, ich spreche davon das ich kein passwort eingeben habe
<dadrc> Brill, Terminal auf, passwd eingeben, machen, was da steht
<dAnjou> Brill: welche version?
<dAnjou> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das möglich ist
<jokrebel> Brill: Also ein leeres Passwort vergeben?
<Brill> 12.10
<jokrebel> Brill: Dann änder einfach das Passwort (an selber Stelle)
<Brill> jokrebel ja 
<Brill> werde ich mal versuchen 
<Brill> manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht ! 
<jokrebel> Brill: Und bei ner normalen Installation wird sowas (leeres Passwort) aber normalerweise gar nicht akzeptiert.
<Brill> irgendwie habe ich das hinbekommen 
<foki> ist autologin gegenüber dem internet unsicherer?
<dadrc> nö
<dAnjou> foki: du bist schon ein bisschen paranoid, oder?
<Brill> jokrebel also auf der console muss ich ein passwort angeben , auf der GUI komme ich so rein 
<foki> gut
<foki> dadrc, vielleicht :)
<foki> ich meinte dAnjou
<foki> kommt halt daher, dass windows so leicht infizierbar ist
<Brill> ich will in der gui auch ein password vergeben , wo mache ich das ? 
<jokrebel> Brill: Hast Du da vielleicht den Schlüsselbund auf "ohne Passwort" gesetzt?
<jokrebel> Brill: Näheres findest Du in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Brill> kann jemand helfen ? ich muss zur anmeldung an der console ein passwort eingeben, bei der GUI nicht !! bitte um hilfe 
<k1l> Brill: und wo ist nun das problem?
<Brill> k1l das ich  bei der GUI egal ob gdm oder ligthdm kein passwort eingeben muss ich will diese ändern ! 
<k1l> also geht es nicht um autologin sondern darum, dass man in das PW feld nichts eingeben muss?
<Brill> richtig k1l es geht nicht ums autologin 
<jokrebel> k1l: Hatte ich auch so vermutet vor ner knappen halben Stunde…
<k1l> Brill: hast du denn wie oben empfohlen für deinen user ein password gesetzt mit "passwd"?
<dAnjou> Brill: du musst mal *klar* sagen, was jetzt ist und was du haben willst
<Brill> hallo k1l , dAnjou wenn ich mich auf der console mit einem passwort anmelden muss und auf der GUI nicht , die mich so durchlässt verstehe ich nicht bzw komme ich hier nicht mit passwd weiter . 
<bekks> Das nennt man Autologin.
<jokrebel> Brill: Hast Du Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund durchgelesen?
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Brill> danke jokrebel werde ich machen 
<Becksta> ahoi
<Becksta> i
<Becksta> kann mir jemand bei einem problem mit dem mounten von .iso dateien helfen?
<Becksta> handelt sich um wii spiele von meiner festplatte.... aber weder mit "-t iso9660" noch mit "-o loop" oder beiden varianten kann ich das image mounten :(
<jokrebel> Becksta: Sind solche Wii-Spiele nicht normalerweise auf einer CD? Hört sich im ersten Moment nicht grade "legal" an.
<Becksta> na ja... das will ich mal nicht ausschließen... dann sagen wir einfach, ich kein keine .iso's mounten ;)
<bekks> Dann stellt sich ja das Problem auch nicht. :P
<dreamon> Ich liebe Ubuntu: "Laufwerksversagen steht unmittelbar bevor" Endlich redet mal einer Klartext ;)
<bekks> Das sagte man Dir doch schon vor Tagen hier :P
<dreamon> HAHA.. LOL
<jokrebel> Und wo ist die Support-Frage?
<dreamon> Das war eine Lobende Erklärung. ( Sowas sollte man einfach zu Kenntnis nehmen ) 
<dreamon> Kennt jemand ein Abspielprogramm das HD .ts Dateien abspielt. Außer XBMC ?
<dadrc> VLC, bestimmt.
<dreamon> dadrc, Nein. 
<dadrc> dreamon, sicher, dass du da nicht gerade Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hast?
<dreamon> dadrc, xbmc spielts ja auch ab. Mit handbreak kann ichs konvertieren.. Aber dauert halt Stunden.
<dreamon> Weiß nicht ob da ein Schutz mit drin sein könnte.
<dadrc> xbmc umgeht sowas mehr oder weniger automatisch
<dreamon> dadrc, Kann man diese Automatic auch auf andere Player übertragen?
<dadrc> Nein, leider nicht. Gerade noch mal geguckt, VLC kann TS an sich.
<dreamon> Muß man xbmc zwingen mit der dicken Oberfläche verwenden? Mir würde der Player allein reichen.
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ob man den Player rauslösen kann... im Zweifelsfall mal in #xbmc fragen
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke
<nevchen> nabend
<foki> nevchen, Guten Abend
<JoelCN> was darf man von diesem ppa halten? LP-PPA-app-review-board
<JoelCN> tauchte gerade in den aktualisierungen auf, kann mich nicht daran erinnern das ich diesen ppa hinzugefügt hätte
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind da uA die Gewinner vom Ubuntu-App-Wettbewerb drin
<dadrc> So semioffizielles Zeugs.
<dadrc> Kannste weghauen, wenn's dich stört.
<grikonpe> hallo, hilfe! mein sohn war vorhin am pc und seitdem krieg ich immer bluescreens! was ist da falsch?
<grikonpe> ihr salamiwürschte helft ja garnich, na schönen dank!
<grikonpe> hmrppppppppfffffff
<grikonpe> du arsch!!!!!!!!!
<grikonpe> schönen danki
<nevchen> was war denn das wieder fürn troll?
<foki> eine beleidigte leberwurst
<dreamon> Bluescreen bei Ubuntu? ähm. Falsche Theater.
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-28
<under> Halo
<under> Is there anyone who speaks english?
<Fuchs> under: in #ubuntu, probably 
<Fuchs> under: what do you need? 
<under> ot
<under> I need someone helps me to traduce a sentence
<under> could you help me?
 * under slaps Fuchs 
<Fuchs> under: that is not very friendly, don't do that. 
<under> :D
<Fuchs> under: try ##deutsch if you are interested in a translation to / from german
<under> cant you help me?
<Fuchs> not in here, no. This channel is for german ubuntu support, I am afraid
<under> ok
<under> bye
<translate> Need translation to english please: Der Preis ist ok ich kümmere mich um den Versand und melde mich dann sofort
<translate> Braucht Übersetzungshilfe bitte: Der Preis ist Zustimmung ich kümmere mich um Höhle Versand und melde mich dann sofort
<translate> what does that mean?
<translate> #ubuntu-offtopic: need someone who speak german for translation (Braucht jemanden, der Deutsch spricht)
<translate> hello
<translate> can you translate something to english please?
<translate> bye
<daswort> Kann man offlineimap so konfigurieren dass er zwei remotes in ein lokal "wirft"? Also dass ich bei die Mails von Rechner1 und Rechner2 abhole aber beide in Rechner_all landen.
<ben1u> wie kann ich auch für fremde Konten Tab-Vervollständigung im Terminal nutzen?
<ben1u> z.B. "cat /home/weechat/.weechat/logs/" geht nur bis logs und nicht weiter
<koegs> ben1u: fehlt dir evtl. die berechtigung in dem ordner?
<ben1u> ja
<ben1u> aber wie kann ich auch ohne Berechtigung überall Tab-Vervollständigung nutzen? Muss ich eine conf iwo anpassen?
<koegs> ben1u: wenn du keine berechtigung hast, die dateien dort anzuzeigen, woher soll tab-completion wissen was er vervollständigen soll?
<ben1u> ok
<chipdalf> ben1u: die vervollständigung kannst du umfänglich nutzen wenn du "sudo su" machst... *fg*
<svenno> Moin, ich würde gerne auf meinem im LAN befindlichem server mit LAMP via subdomain den apache ansprechen, von anderen clients innerhalb den Netzes.
<svenno> so stelle ich mir das vor "v_name1.linuxserver  , v_name2.linuxserver"
<svenno> was benötige ich alles... 
<svenno> ?
<stevieh> nen nameserver? oder manuelle hosteinträge?
<svenno> wie sehen die hosteinträge aus ?
<chipdalf> svenno: was für clients? 
<stevieh> svenno: man hosts für unix clients.
<stevieh> für andere os entsprechend gucken.
<stevieh> und evtl. kennt dein router eh schon die namen der Maschinen.
<chipdalf> svenno: bei linux-clients könntest du das via /etc/resolv.conf machen... bei win-maschinen wohl eher über dns...
<chipdalf> quatsch... /etc/hosts nicht resolv.conf... 
<svenno> mmhh, scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein .. :-(
<stevieh> svenno: doch, klar.
<chipdalf> svenno: wie viele maschienen sind es denn? 
<svenno> nur zwei
<chipdalf> svenno: was fürn os? 
<svenno> der server und mein win client
<svenno> linux und win
<chipdalf> na noch einfacher...
<svenno> die beiden sind über mein router verbunden 
<svenno> der wiederum mit dem kabelmodem fürs wan
<stevieh> svenno: und der router kann keine hostnamen propagieren? Schau mal in dessen Oberfläche
<stevieh> ui mein ich
<chipdalf> svenno: über den router verbunden? also über den switch im router? oder via router von lan nach wan? 
<svenno> ich wollte meine netze trennen, ich schaffe es den server via name anzusprechen
<svenno> hostname meine ich
<svenno> mein router(NETGEAR WNDR3700) hat keine einstellmöglichkeiten, soweit ich das sehe 
<chipdalf> svenno: für das richtige verständnis: du willst keinen zugriff vom internet auf deinen server, es geht nur darum aus dem internen netzwerk denen indianer ansprechen zu können? 
<svenno> genau ..!!!!
<chipdalf> svenno: und intern hast du zwei subnetze die auf deinen indianer zugreiffen können müssen?
<svenno> nö
<chipdalf> also 192.168.1.* und 192.168.2.* zum beispiel? 
<svenno> l-server 192.168.2.200 / router 192.168.2.1 /  client 192.168.2.15
<chipdalf> okay... und was klappt denn nicht? weil die konfiguration mit der /etc/hosts klappt  bei mir im internen netzwerk wunderbar?
<svenno> mein server heisst "servatus" den kann ich anprechen via apache, klappt wunderbar
<chipdalf> svenno: hm... die ip's sind fix vergeben? 
<svenno> ja
<svenno> nun will ich eine andere seite für sven im apache einrichten und diese über die "subdomain" sven.servatus ansprechen
<chipdalf> svenno: hm... gleicher server oder anderer server? 
<svenno> gleicher server
<chipdalf> svenno: denn auf dem gleichen server könntest du das im indianer einstellen... 
<svenno> indianer ..wer oder was ist das ..?
<chipdalf> svenno: der apache... *fg*
<svenno> aso
<svenno> lol
<svenno> steh voll auf dem schlauch 
<chipdalf> svenno: beim apache gibt es virtual-hosts... 
<chipdalf> so kannst du verschiedene seiten auf dem gleichen server laufen lassen...
<svenno> habe ich auch schon durch
<chipdalf> ohne erfolg? 
<svenno> da klappt ja sowas wie http://servatus/sven
<svenno> aber nicht sven.servatus
<stevieh> svenno: da kann dir nur man resolv.conf helfen, aber: bedenke, dass die bei dhcp rechnern "über" den router erzeugt wird.
<chipdalf> stevieh: ausser du lässt auf dem server einen dns-cache laufen, dann geht das...
<stevieh> aha
<chipdalf> stevieh: habe ich bei mir so... bind läuft als dns-cache und der holt sich die dns-beim router/modem... 
<chipdalf> so kriegt man das auch mit dem dhcp ans laufen...
<svenno> brauch ich bind9 ?
<chipdalf> stevieh: von mir aus gesehen, kannst du die adresse beim apache frei wählen, nur die zuordnung muss dann in der config vom apachen richtig sein. wobei ich das noch nie selbst benutzt habe... 
<stevieh> junge klingt das alles kompliziert für eine einfache problemstellung...
<chipdalf> svenno: du hast ja keinen dhcp-server auf deinem server am laufen, oder? 
<svenno> so ist es
<stevieh> svenno: bau das servatus.foo in hosts ein und gut ist, wenn du es brauchst.
<chipdalf> stevieh: wenn man es mal zum laufen gekriegt hat ist es nacher ganz einfach... *lol*
<stevieh> ich versteh noch nicht mal, wo das problem ist: entweder hab ich irgendwo im netz nen ordentlichen nameserver oder ich frickel statisch. der dns cache ist wohl was dazwischen, oder?
<chipdalf> svenno: dann brauchst du keinen bind9...
<svenno> ok
<svenno> meine hosts sind schon so aus
<svenno> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<svenno> 127.0.0.2       servatus.MANAGEMENT servatus
<svenno> 192.168.2.200   servatus.MANAGEMENT servatus
<svenno> 192.168.2.200   sven.servatus servatus
<chipdalf> stevieh: nö, der cache macht nichts anderes als sich bei anfragen die er nicht selbst bearbeiten kann, die dns bei einem richigen nameserver zu holen
<chipdalf> der cache lädt selbst keine dns-informationen zum übergeordneten dns-server zurück sondern gibt nur nach unten weiter... 
<svenno> Wenn ich lokal auf dem server "servatus und sven.servatus" anpinge bekomme ich folgende antwort bei beiden
<svenno> 64 bytes from servatus.MANAGEMENT (192.168.2.200): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.029 ms
<svenno> wenn ich vom client es versuche gibt mir nur "servatus" eine antwort
<daswort> Kann man dem firefox sagen er soll transprenz in bilder als karomuster anzeigen?
<daswort> bzw. den hintergrund
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<dadrc> Würd auch viele Webseiten echt hässlich machen
<daswort> Früher war das so dass er das anzeigt hat wenn man sich nur ein Bild angeschaut hat. Also nicht html, sondern direkt png.
<daswort> Arg: (eog:14502): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht
<num7> weiß jemand wie man den http referer unter dem chromium-webbrowser abschalten kann?
<jokrebel> daswort: num7: sowohl für Firefox als auch für Chromium gibt es auf freenode eigene Spezialkanäle.
<num7> jokrebel: sorry auf chromium-os antwortet keiner :P und für den firefox hab ich das problem schon gelöst
<dadrc> num7, --no-referrers
<num7> dadrc: das funktioniert bei mir unter windows in der VM. aber wie mach ich das unter linux? 
<dadrc> na, deine bevorzugte methode zum starten vom browser halt so anpassen, dass da --no-referrers dranhängt
<num7> hm, im Menu find ich leider kein Zielpfad wo ich das dranhängen könnte 
<dadrc> Unity?
<num7> nope linux-mint 14 cinnamon :)
<k1l_> !mint > num7 
<kubine> num7: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<k1l_> dann fragst du besser die mint jungs direkt wie das bei denen zu machen ist
<num7> k1l_: hm da war ich auch schon :D
<k1l_> da gehören mint fragen ja auch hin :)
<dadrc> Wir wissen aber echt nicht, was die Typen da gebastelt haben.
<num7> okay, ich frag nochmal nach.
<Protector> Nabend. Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich Gnome-Shell Classic und Nautilus verwende, kann doch Nemo runter, oder!?
<Protector> hat sich erledigt. Nemo gehört ja zu Cinnamon, welches ich ja zusätzlich installiert habe. Sorry
<ubzkvg> Hi! Setzte mich gerade ein wenig mit AppArmor auseinander (Ubuntu Server 12.04). Schaue mir gerade das Beispiel mit phpsysinfo an. Meine Frage hier: Wenn ich "AAHatName phpsysinfo" _nicht_ in meine apache2-Konfiguration mit aufnehme, funktioniert es trotzdem. Sollte nicht der Sinn sein, dass das phpsysinfo Skript ohne AppArmor keinen Zugriff auf bestimmte SystemDateien haben sollte? Bitt eum Aufklärung, falls ich da was falsch verstehe.
<ubzkvg> http://dpaste.com/854726/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #854726 (at dpaste.com)
<Protector> wow, scheinen ja viele da zu sein, die antworten können.
<Protector> -.-
<bekks> Aktuell befinden sich hier 180 Mitleser.
<PBeck> Protector: kann man dir helfen? :)
<PBeck> Protector: nemo ist ein fork von nautilus
<PBeck> Protector: hast du linux mint als basis system?
<Protector> mir? Immo nicht. Es sei denn ihr könnt mir sagen ob man mittels Boardmitteln das Gnome-Panel manuell bearbeiten kann ohne komplett neu zu kompilieren :D
<Protector> ne PBeck ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 LTS :p und hab Unity runtergeschmissen und Gnome-Shell Classic installiert
<Protector> Cinnamon hatte ich mal probiert, sagte mir aber nicht ganz zu
<Protector> muss ich wohl noch die Reste von Cinnamon entfernen :)
<PBeck> normalerweise dürfe es keine probleme geben - der dateimanager macht ja nix besonderes und gnome verlangt auch nicht nach nemo.
<PBeck> ich würde ihn einfach deinstallieren
<Protector> joar :) danke. Fehlt nur noch die manuelle Anpassung an das Gnome-Panel, damit ich das alte "System" aus Gnome 2 wieder neben Orte habe
<nevchen> nabend
<sdx23> Protector: Das Fallback-Gedöhns ist eben nur das, die Funktionalität des Panels stark beschränkt.
<Protector> Naja soooooooooooooooooooooo beschränkt ist es nicht, man kann das Panel schon so anpassen wie aus Gnome 2, so ist das nicht. Nur funktioniert eben das mit den Menüs nicht richtig. Also wohl doch kompilieren -.-
<john____> testing
<k1l_> ahja
<swed1> Hallo, was benutzt man unter Ubuntu als Ersatz für das Hyperterminal? Ich habe eine PCI-Erweiterungskarte für ne serielle Schnittsstelle und möchte damit Geräte ansteuern.
<bekks> minicom
<bekks> Das ist das exakte Gegenstück zum Hyperterminal.
<sdx23> screen ist auch ganz nett, für CLI-Liebhaber.
<bekks> minicom in screen, ja.
<sdx23> nah, screen kann direkt mit /dev/tty* umgehen.
<swed1> ok, danke, wie finde ich heraus, welches Gerät mein serieller Anschluss ist? Ich habe einen aufm Mainboard und 2 auf der Erweiterungskarte
<sdx23> swed1: Ausprobieren dürfte am schnellsten gehen.
<swed1> sdx23: und welche? wenn ich unter /dev gucke, habe ich geschätzte 80 tty* Geräte
<sdx23> swed1: die ersten :)
<swed1> ok,unter  /dev/ttyS4 rührt sich was. Leider unleserlich. Baudrate stimmt aber.
<bekks> S4 ist COM5.
<swed1> unter Windows wars com3
<swed1> ok geschafft, danke
<lilvinz> hi zusammen
<k1l_> hi
<lilvinz> ich bräuchte mal eine einschätzung von erfahrenen ubuntu desktop usern
<XTry_XHack> für was eine einschätzung
<PBeck> Schätzen können wir hier nicht :p
<lilvinz> bin jahrelanger windows user auf dem desktop und habe jetzt mal über die tage mein notebook auf ubuntu umgestellt
<lilvinz> läuft soweit alles, funktionsumfang ok
<lilvinz> aber: es fühlt sich einfach laggy an
<lilvinz> scrollen im firefox ist nicht flüssig (auch nicht ohne smooth scroll)
<Loetmichel> grakateeiber installiert?
<lilvinz> jup nvidia-current
<Loetmichel> oder intelgrafik in der cpu?
<lilvinz> habe das nvidia auch auf maximale perfomance gestellt, macht aber keinen unterschied
<pana> lol
<pana> loui
<XTry_XHack> ich binn mit ubuntu mehr zufrieden seit ich wine habe ich habe wifite aircrack fcrackzip und viele hacks das programmieren geht auch besser ivh verwende fast nurnoch ubuntu und anonymous os das ist jahr ubuntu nur das ein paar hacks usw schonn vorinstalliert sind backtrack verwende ich auch obwohl ich mit ubuntu am zufriedenstellendsten bin :-))))
<pana> coool
<XTry_XHack> ja pana ja
<lilvinz> wie gesagt, bin zufrieden, läuft alles was ich so brauche
<pana> jaa eii loui wie ertsellt mann nen eigenen chatt 
<XTry_XHack> ja dem stimme ich zu
<Loetmichel> XTry_XHack: gibnts das auch mit interpunktion?
<pana> wie erstellt mann son chatt also server 
<k1l_> zum "labern" haben wir den #ubuntu-de-offtopic backtrack/anonymous os etc und aircrack sind hier nicht supportet
<Loetmichel> lilvinz: wie viel ram?
<XTry_XHack> pana du musst auf die person auf der seite einen rechtsklick machen und dann open dialog windows klicken
<pana> ook
<XTry_XHack> loetmichel was möchtest du wissen?
<pana> loui geh in privat chatt
<XTry_XHack> ok
<Loetmichel> XTry_XHack: ob du auch so scheben kannst daß man es lesen kann ohne hirnknoten. aber ist egal, ist hier OffTopic
<Loetmichel> schreiben
<XTry_XHack> was schreieben
<Loetmichel> vergiss es
<XTry_XHack> ok
<XTry_XHack> wer ist auch alles diesen monat 12 geworden
<XTry_XHack> niemand oder ;-)))
<k1l_> !ot > XTry_XHack 
<kubine> XTry_XHack: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<XTry_XHack> ja ok 
<pana> loui komm privat chatt
<ru> n abend
<Alchimedes> nabend
<pana> wie erstellt mann so ein chatt server oder was des ist ?
<ru> kann mir jmd nen simplen audioplayer empfehlen (ausnahme mixxx), mit dem ich zwei soundkarten ansteuern kann ( eine zum vorhören des liedes mit kopfhörern, eine zur ausgabe )? 
<sdx23> ru: vermutlich einfacher zwei verschiedene zu nehmen.
<pana> ubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server ers
<pana> tellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat
<pana>  server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCu
<pana> buntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erst
<pana> ellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu X
<pana> ubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server ers
<pana> tellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat
<pana>  server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCu
<pana> buntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erst
<ru> sdx23: kennst du einen, der mehrere instanzen erlaubt und bei dem die ausgabe konfigurierbar ist?
<pana> ellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu X
<pana> ubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server ers
<pana> tellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat
<pana>  server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCubuntu XChat server erstellen  IRCu
<Alchimedes> schmeisst mal einer diesen schwachkopf raus ? Danke 
<sdx23> ru: Wüsste ich nicht, nein.
<digitaloktay> haben halt nichts zutun
<ru> vlc wäre imo möglich
<ru> das wären dann aber drei fenster auf nem x41 tablet :D
<ru> also parallel geöffnet ...
<dAnjou> ru: vielleicht solltest du nach DJ software suchen
<sdx23> dafür gibt's doch Workspaces ;)
<ru> dAnjou: bereits gefunden: mixxx leider zu aufgebohrt für den zweck
<lilvinz> Loetmichel: 4GB, nutze die 64bit version
<ru> -> silvesterfeier mit laptop, an den jeder ran darf. das sollte so simpel wie möglich sein...
<XTry_XHack> pana?
<Loetmichel> hmm, sollte langen
<Loetmichel> dann weiss ich auch nicht
<XTry_XHack> was ist eigentlich kubuntu das gleiche wie ubuntu oder ähnlich
<k1l_> !kubuntu > XTry_XHack 
<kubine> XTry_XHack: Informationen zu Kubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kubuntu
<XTry_XHack> danle
<lilvinz> in /proc/cpuinfo kann man sehen, dass die cpu offensichtlich runtertaket. evtl. muss ich das abstellen oder so...
<Loetmichel> lilvinz: evtl kühler dicht?
<testegla> Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte heute seit Monaten mal wieder mein CDROM nutzen und stelle nun fest, dass es von Ubuntu 12.04 nicht erkannt wird.
<testegla> dmesg zeigt die Laufwerke aber an
<testegla> hwinfo --cdrom ist auch positiv
<testegla> in /media gibt es cdrom0 und 1 sowie einen link cdrom nach cdrom0
<testegla> Leserechte hab ich
<testegla> fstab sagt: /dev/sr0					/media/cdrom0		udf,iso9660	user,noauto,exec,utf8									0	0 
<testegla> und /dev/sr1					/media/cdrom1		udf,iso9660	user,noauto,exec,utf8									0	0
<testegla> bzw. vorher stand da sg1 und sg0, aber dann habe ich es mal testweise geändert. Bringt nix.
<testegla> Außerdem muss ich mehrmals auf den Knopf drücken, bis es sich öffnet. Unter Windows funktionieren die Laufwerke einwandfrei. Jetzt gehen mir die Ideen aus.
<PBeck> gehts um ne dvd?
<PBeck> vor langer zeit hatte ich mal das problem, dass ich keine dvd abspielen konnte, wenn sich das laufwerk nach dem einlegen abgeschaltet hat
<PBeck> ich musste den film starten, wenn sie sich noch gedreht hat.
<PBeck> sonst hat er nix mehr vom laufwerk gelesen
<bullgard4> testegla: "Nicht erkannt" stimmt ja nicht! Bitte sage genau, was nicht funktioniert.
<lilvinz> Loetmichel: ist alles blitzsauber. daran kann es nicht liegen. ich probiere mal ein knoppix zu booten zum vergleich
<bullgard4> testegla: "Mehrmals auf den Knopf drücken" kommt häufiger vor und sollte kein Anlaß zur Besorgnis sein.
<testegla> bullgard4: Also wenn ich eine CDROM einlege, passiert nichts. Ich kann sie auch nicht manuell mounten. System behauptet, es sei keim Medium im CDROM-Laufwerk
<jokrebel> testegla: Und das ist mit verschiedenen CDs so?
<testegla> auch Audio-CDs werden nicht erkannt von Musikprogrammen. Und müsste das CDROM im Nautilus nicht bei den Laufwerkseinheiten aufgezählt werden?
<testegla> egal welche CD(ROM), keine wird „erkannt“.
<jokrebel> testegla: Nur wenn was "lesbares" drin ist.
<bullgard4> testegla: Manchmal liegt ein solches Fehlverhalten an einer verschmutzten Linse. Bitte vorsichtig die Linse mit einem weichen Tuch putzen. (Ich bin aber nicht sicher, daß das helfen wird, weil Du sagtest, daß der Effekt bei Windows nicht auftritt.)
<testegla> Ah, ok.
<testegla> Ja, eben. Unter Windows funktionieren BEIDE Laufwerke problemlos. Unter Ubuntu KEINS von beiden
<PBeck> testegla: dreht sie sich überhaupt?
<testegla> bullgard4: Aber seit wann ist das notwendige mehrmalige Drücken denn normal? Ich hab das jetzt das erste Mal. Unter Windows passiert dies auch nicht. Überhaupt scheint sich die Laufwerkshardware merkwürdig zu verhalten.
<testegla> PBeck: jetzt, wo du es sagst: Nein, die Scheibe dreht sich nicht.
<testegla> Gerade nochmal getestet: Bei beiden LWs nicht.
<bullgard4> testegla: Ich weiß nicht, "seit wann". Ich hatte jedenfalls denselben Effekt vor vielen Jahren auch unter Windows.
<testegla> hmm
<testegla> Komisch ist hier halt, dass die LWs das auf demselben Rechner im einen OS machen, im anderen nicht.
<bullgard4> testegla: ja, das spricht dafür, daß Ubuntu nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.
<testegla> bullgard4: ja, das „hoffe“ ich auch, dass es nur das ist. Aber an welcher Schraube kann ich noch stellen?
<testegla> Oder ist mein fstab-Eintrag irgendwie falsch? Der ist (war bis eben) aber seit der Installation unverändert 
<bullgard4> testegla:  Vielleicht kannst du ein CD-Laufwerk entfernen, Ubuntu neu starten und nochmals probieren?
<testegla> bullgard4: du meinst aber nur in der fstab entfernen, nicht die Verkabelung?
<PBeck> testegla: kannst du auch mal dmesg posten, wenn du ne cd einlegst
<bullgard4> testegla: Verkabelung ist sicherer. Aber auch in der fstab entfernen führt Dich eventuell auf den Fehler.
<bullgard4> Ja, dmesg | tail nach Einlegen einer CD ist eine gute Idee!
<testegla> gerade getestet. NULL Reaktion in dmesg
<testegla> Und ja, das mit Entfernen und Neustarten werde ich dann später mal testen. Hier laufen gerade noch einige wichtige Prozesse, die ich nicht unterbrechen kann.
<PBeck> dann sieht es nach treiber problem aus>?
<bullgard4> testegla: Die LED am CD-ROM-Laufwerk leuchtet?
<testegla> bullgard4: ja, die LED blinkt nach dem Einlegen einige Sekunden, Scheibe dreht sich dabei aber nicht.
<testegla> bei beiden LWs
<testegla> oh, das obere läuft gerade an.
<testegla> trotzdem weiterhin nichts in dmesg
<testegla> mount sagt weiterhin, da sei kein Medium drin
<testegla> hab auch gerade mal bei zwei anderen Rechnern von mir geschaut. die Einträge in fstab sind da dieselben.
<bullgard4> Und das Betreibssystem ist auch dasselbe?
<testegla> interessant: Das untere Laufwerk blinkt jetzt nach dem Einlegen wesentlich länger und versucht anscheinend, anzulesen, habe Abbremsgeräusche gehört. Aber ich hör nichts drehen.
<testegla> Jain. Die anderen beiden haben noch Ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard4> Daran liegt es also nicht.
<PBeck> http://demtrex.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/work-around-the-cd-rom-detection-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-server/
<kubine> Title: Work around the CD-ROM detection issue when Installing Ubuntu Server « demtrex (at demtrex.wordpress.com)
<testegla> PBeck: aber das ist ja nur ein Workaround für die Installation per ISO-mounting
<testegla> Hmm, aber Leute, ich muss mal was essen und so. Ich probiere nachher mal noch etwas Herumbasteln und Einträge Ändern und Entfernen mit Neustart.
<testegla> Danke erstmal. Falls euch noch was einfällt, gerne raus damit. Ich schaue nachher wieder rein.
<PBeck> testegla: da gehts halt drum, dass die treiber nicht installiert sind
<chk> hallo
<chk> ich habe ein verzeichnis mit mp3s mit jeweils nummern im dateinamen
<chk> kann ich die automatisch wegbekommen?
<dadrc> ja
<chk> sind zwischen 1 und 3 ziffern
<dadrc> entweder mit 'nem tagprogramm wie mp3tag
<dAnjou> chk: pack mal ein ls auf den ordner in einen pastebin
<dAnjou> http://bpaste.net/ 
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<sdx23> vidir oder rename helfen.
<dadrc> oder halt mit mv
<chk> ok danke
<nevchen> re
<chk> habs ninbekommen mit rename. geniales programm :) danke nochmals
<chk> hab da noch ain problem
<chk> ein
<chk> hab folgende zeilen geschrieben:
<chk> http://bpaste.net/show/R4D7opt2vRG7olHihh3q/
<kubine> Title: Paste #R4D7opt2vRG7olHihh3q at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<chk> leider erkennt das programm die mp3s nicht die ein leerzeichen im dateinamen haben
<sdx23> Ja, du hast kein Quoting verwandt. Und wegen des Globbings müsstest du $IFS wohl ändern.
<chk> sdx23, wie müsste es denn korrekt lauten?
<dAnjou> chk: nimm find
<dAnjou> shells sind kacke
<sdx23> "$i" statt nur $i und IFS='^V\n' ganz am Anfang. Korrekterweise müsste man den vorherigen Wert von $IFS zwischenspeichern und am Ende wiederherstellen.
<sdx23> ^V\n ist dabei dann tatsächlich ein Zeilenumbruch.
<dAnjou> ach was: find . -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec mv '{}' ...
<sdx23> bis auf dass das nur mit manchen finds funktionieren wird, ja.
<dAnjou> er fragt in ubuntu, also gilt das in ubuntu
<dAnjou> und damit geht das
<dAnjou> *in #ubuntu-de 
<chk> ich teste es mal danke
<sdx23> dAnjou: er hat nicht die Version genannt...
<dAnjou> es geht garantiert mit dem in >10.04
<dAnjou> mit welchem solls denn nich gehen?
<sdx23> Mit jedem, das nur ein {} im exec erlaubt. Das waren vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch nahezu alle.
<dAnjou> naja, selbst wenn .. das is nich der kritische punkt gewesen
<dAnjou> hätt er eben nen xargs drangehängt
<bekks> find ... -print0 | xargs
<dAnjou> so
<Longbottom> Ich würde erwarten, dass $RANDOM mit find nicht so einfach geht, da das dann nur einmal ausgewertet wird.
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-29
<bleigo> hallo noch jemand da?
<dadrc> bestimmt
<bleigo> und könnte ich vielleicht ein wenig hilfe bekommen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen.
<bleigo> habe gerade bei meinem netbook ubuntu installiert, beim booten bleibt er bei stop saving kernel messages hängen, was jetzt? schreibe von einem anderen laptop
<bleigo> war auch schon in grub drin x-org/config geht nicht
<bleigo> oder datei nicht vorhanden
<bleigo> hat jemand ne ahnung, wegen diesem problem
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion?
<bleigo> die neue
<bleigo> frisch gezogen
<bleigo> mit usb installiert
<bleigo> anleitungen vom wiki probiert funzt nicht
<dadrc> Welche Anleitung?
<dadrc> Kannst du auf ein Terminal wechseln?
<bleigo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/Problembehebung?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bleigo> ja kann ich, in die shell über grub
<bleigo> hat wohl probleme mit der grafik
<dadrc> Ok, das ist doch schon mal was.
<dadrc> Was hastn da für Hardware?
<bleigo> intel atom 2600
<bleigo> intel graphics media bla bla 3600
<dadrc> Hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bleigo> habs probiert, aber so wie es aussieht nicht vorhanden?
<dadrc> Kann gut sein.
<bleigo> ja und jetzt?
<dadrc> bleigo, dann nimm mal bitte pastebinit und gib uns die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dadrc> !pastebinit
<kubine> dadrc: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<bleigo> kann doch nicht pasten, hocke doch an nem win rechner und versuch denn kleinen, anderen, zum laufen zu bringen
<bleigo> netbook meine ich von packard bell
<bleigo> bin jetzt wieder im herstellungsmenü
<dadrc> Ich dachte, du kommst auf Terminals
<dadrc> Da kannste dir pastebinit installieren und dann mit `pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log` die Datei hochladen
<bleigo> komme ich auch, aber nur im grub und pasten geht doch nicht dort
<dadrc> Ah, also kein Terminal, sondern nur grub-rescue.
<bleigo> oder grub rescue, wie auch immer, shell öffnen und mit sudo arbeiten geht
<dadrc> dann sollte doch aber auch pastebinit gehen
<dadrc> Das ist ein Kommandozeilenprogramm
<bleigo> mein wissen bei linux bzw. ubuntu  ist etwas begrenzt!
<dadrc> Na dann: `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`
<dadrc> Und dann `pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<dadrc> Das gibt dann eine URL aus, die kannst du uns abtippen
<bleigo> hä? geht nicht, (dateisystemstatus: Nur lesen) steht als überschrift, blöder mist, wo sind denn meine schreibrechte
<dadrc> hmhm.
<dadrc> bleigo, anscheinend ist das Problem im Zusammenhang mit deiner Grafikkarte bekannt. Eine Lösung wird hier ganz unten vorgeschlagen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203269/xubuntu-lubuntu-ubuntu-12-10-cannot-load-xfc-lxde-unity-on-netbook-running-intel
<kubine> Title: Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Ubuntu 12.10 cannot load XFC/LXDE/Unity on netbook running Intel N2600 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bleigo> mal sehen?
<bleigo> mist, diese 3.2.x wie beschrieben ist nicht vorhanden, nur 3.5.0-17
<bleigo> und dieser test, keine ahnung wie man den macht
<dadrc> Siehst du grub? Gut. e drücken, dann kannst du den aktuellen Eintrag editieren
<dadrc> da dann eben jenen Parameter einfügen
<bleigo> f2 drücken, oder einfach in denn kasten texten?
<dadrc> Uhm, Moment. Gerade keinnen Rechner zum Testen da.
<lilvinz> Loetmichel: problem gelöst durch wechsel zu mint linux
<dadrc> bleigo, einfach e drücken, Text an passende Stelle schreiben, mit Ctrl-X booten
<dadrc> bleigo, ansonsten, wenn man sich den zugehörigen Bug anguckt, scheint auch ein komplettes Update zu helfen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1069031
<bleigo> hmm mint hatte ich daselbe prob, no display detected, einen moment mal schnell texten und probieren
<kubine> Title: Bug #1069031 “intel gma3600: X unable to start” : Bugs : “xorg-server” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bleigo> ääh bin ich blöde , oder hat er die tastatur verstellt? Dieses symbol finde ich noch nicht, aber gleich =
<bleigo> = =
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass du eine US-Tastatur hast
<dadrc> bleigo, ansonsten würd ich sagen, mach mal einfach ein komplettes Systemupdate mit "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dadrc> Ich bin jetzt erstmal im Bett, morgen gerne weiter.
<bleigo> okay kein prob, gute nacht
<bleigo> und danke
<bleigo> gute nacht zusammen
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, irgendjemand hier, der Erfahrung hat mit der Installation von Ubuntu auf einer GPT Partitionstabelle?
<veryhappy> hat*
<ring0> ruckeln deine videos immer noch?
<veryhappy> ring0: mit wem schreibst du? es ist hilfreich den namen der person zu schreiben, die du meinst und ggf. mit tab-completion zu vervollständigen, danach den text zu schreiben, so weiß jeder immer wer gemeint ist
<ring0> veryhappy, netter hinweis, seit drei stunden hat keiner mehr was gesagt außer dir. und ja ich meinte dich
<veryhappy> achso :D entschuldige
<veryhappy> wenn hier keiner ist können wir auch ohne namen schreiben, welche videos?
<ring0> gestern hattest du das problem, dass deine videos ruckeln, nachdem du von mbr auf gpt gewechselt hast
<veryhappy> achso, ich habe zwischendurch nochmal ein paar distributionen ausprobiert zu installieren, naja, die videos haben nicht geruckelt, nur die animationen, aber ich musste auch nochmal versuchen die livecd zu booten und zu schauen, ob ich eine internetverbindung herstellen kann, komischerweise ging das selbst unter der livecd nicht, das finde ich sehr eigenartig
<veryhappy> zumal freebsd ja auch mit gpt klarkommt
<ring0> also die nutzung von mbr oder gpt ändert nichts an der funktionialität von videos, animationen oder netzwerkverbindungen
<veryhappy> sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, schon richtig
<ring0> gestern nicht und heute auch nicht ;)
<veryhappy> deswegen verstehe ich die ganze sache auch nicht
<veryhappy> also: ich konnte an meinem notebook die internetverbindung nutzen und an ubuntu habe ich immer nur ein ladendes symbol gesehen, und dann immer ein "Verbindung getrennt"!
<ring0> bist du denn auf gpt angewiesen? ansonsten nimm doch einfach wieder den mbr
<veryhappy> ring0: wenn ich nur mbr nutzen würde, wäre ich gar nicht in dem chat hier, also bitte. dadurch läuft mein ubuntu schneller als mit mbr
<ring0> die art der partitionstabelle ändert nicht die geschwindigkeit des systems
<veryhappy> ring0: komisch und warum läuft mein ubuntu mit gpt schneller als mit mbr?
<ring0> ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was du für subjektive empfindungen hast
<veryhappy> ich bin nicht irre und ich weiß, wann ubuntu langsamer lief und wann schneller
<ring0> da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
<veryhappy> ring0: ok, wie auch immer, danke 
<daswort> hallo
<mattzen22> Hi. Hab grad meinen PC zusammengebaut und will Ubutu installieren. Ich wähl also vom Ubuntu Live-CD Screen "Ubuntu Installieren" aus, und dann kommt nichts mehr. Schwarzer Bildschirm und oben links blinkt ein Unterstrich.
<mattzen22> Hab schon mehrere CDs durchprobiert und auch schon z.B. Lubuntu ud Xubuntu
<jokrebel> mattzen22: Dann probier es mal mit verschiedenen Bootoptionen.
<jokrebel> !bootoptionen > mattzen22
<kubine> mattzen22: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<jokrebel> mattzen22: Als erst vielleicht mal "nomodeset"
<mattzen22> immer noch. Kann das ein Problem sein, dass ich keine Grafikkarte habe sondern eine APU? Also Grrafikprozessor in der CPU
<jokrebel> mattzen22: Ich glaub im Startscreen der LiveCD war das mit F6 zu erreichen
<mattzen22> ja hab schon nomodesed ausprobiert aber das ändert nichts
<dadrc> Was isn das für Hardware?
<mattzen22> MSI Mainboard mit Hudson D4 Chipsatz, DDR 3 Ram und als CPU/APU: AMD A10-5800K Radeon HD7660D 
<akabar> hi hätte da mal ne frage. hab n frisch aufgesetztes linux system, über apt-get install bekomm ich auch sachen übers internet geladen, wenn ich allerdings über ifconfig die ip suche, bin ich in nem ganz anderem netz wie die 192.168.178
<stevieh1> alamar: da musst du dich schon klarer ausdrücken, was du erwartest.
<akabar> ok linux läuft über vmware
<akabar> netzwerk is auf nat
<akabar> fritz box vergibt dhcp
<akabar> aber mein linux bekommt keine ip über dhcp, bzw sieht zumindest nicht so aus
<akabar> aber ich hab trotzdem verbindung ins internet
<akabar> wo is da mein denkfehler
<dadrc> mattzen22, versuch mal, mit xforcevesa zu booten
<jokrebel> akabar: Also bei Virtualbox wenn Du eine IP von der FritzBox willst muss man Netzwerkbrücke auswählen.
<dadrc> mattzen22, dazu vielleicht das quiet weg und nosplash hin
<akabar> hmm muss ich nochmal nahclesen
<akabar> hmm passt alles klar danke
<apricot1> ich benutze 'synergy' um Maus/Tastatur zu sharen. Bei Ubuntu-Aktualisierunge steht Synergy bei "Zurückportierte Aktualisierungen" - Was ist das??
<jokrebel> apricot1: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cryptooo> hi hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes weihnachten :-) 
<cryptooo> kann man ein .icc farbprofiel von windows unter ubuntu auch nutzen?
<cryptooo> hat wer schon einmal einen vergleich zwischen argyll und spyder gemacht?
<cryptooo> mir scheint es so, das die software spyder besser mit dem softwareseitigen kalibrieren klar kommt, jedenfalls sieht das ergebnis besser aus als das vom argyll :-) 
<apricot1> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475470/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<cryptooo> deshalb auch meine frage vom oben^ so würde ich das erzeugte farbprofiel(icc) von spyder unter win, unter ubuntu nutzen, aber bekomme wie immer keine antwort und rede wieder mit mir selbst :-)
<cryptooo> wie erreichen die hersteller es ein display matt zu machen?
<stevieh1> 600er schleifpapier
<jokrebel> apricot1: Nicht gerade wenig Fremdquellen, bei denen man noch nicht mal sieht, ob tatsächlich für 12.04 geeignet…
<jokrebel> !geduld > cryptooo
<kubine> cryptooo: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<apricot1> ja, stimmt -:(
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Und die letzte Frage ist ja sowas von Offtopic…
<Chocoq_> Frage: Ist es möglich ein NAS-System (Medion MD86729) auch NUR als externe Festplatte zu benutzen? (darf diese Frage hier gestellt werden?)
<cryptooo> nein ist sie nicht wenn ich da drauf eine RICHTIGE antwort bekomm, werde ich eine zweite frage stellen die nicht offtopic ist tzz, es gilt in unseren system immer die unschuldsvermutung 
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Halte Dich doch einfach an die Regeln (wie Dir schon mehrfach gesagt wurde) : Hier - Ubuntu-support only … sonstige Bemerkungen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic *seufz*
<cryptooo> ich glaube du meinst einen anderen cryptooo ich bin das erste mal hier :-)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ein "Ja" würde Dir synergy updaten IMHO. Ob das dann aber vielleicht aus irgendeiner Deiner vielen Fremdquellen wäre kann ich so nicht beurteilen.
<apricot1> ich erds mal probieren ... und bei Gelegenheit die Fremdquellen 'sortieren'
<bekks> s/sortieren/entfernen/
<bekks> das wäre zumindest mal ein sauberer Lösungsansatz.
<icore3> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit Kubuntu.Hardware: Fujitsu-Siemens XI1546 Notebook( Dual Core 2x1,83Ghz, 2GB RAM , Grafik: ATI RadeonX1800, ca 5-6Jahre alt) Ich hatte vorher Ubuntu 12.10 installiert aber da hatte ich sehr oft Grafikfehler.( Fehlende Zeichen usw ) Dann wurde mir gesagt, ich solle mal Kubuntu testen, da ich warscheinlich Probleme mit dem Grafiktreiber unter Ubuntu habe und Kubuntu hat da 
<icore3> anscheinend einen Grafiktreiber an Bord, der das Problem behebt.Nun habe ich Kubuntu 12.10 mehrere Tage erfolgreich getestet, bis mir heute aufgefallen ist, dass wieder Grafikfehler sind.Und auch beim Sound hab ich Probleme. Grafikkarten defekt kann man ausschliessen, denn Win7 und XP läuft nebenher auch noch auf dem Notebook und ohne Probleme. RAM ist ein neues Modul drin und auf Fehler geprüft.
<icore3> War jetzt bischen viel, aber ich wollte versuchen alles so kurz wie möglich zu beschreiben.
<jokrebel> wie wirken sich die Grafikfehler denn aus? Ist das vielleicht nach nem Suspend? Die logs schon befragt (/var/log/*  und ~/.xsession-errors)?
<icore3> Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin Anfänger und habe kaum Ahnung von Linux. 
<icore3> Was ist ein Suspend?
<icore3> z.B heute Mittag hatte ich nen schweren Grafikfehler, da war das ganze Bild verschwommen und ich musste das Laptop komplett neu starten
<icore3> Ansonsten sind die Fehler eher gering. Mal fehlen Buchstaben oder es werden Grafiken falsch dargestellt aber ich kann trotzdem weiterhin mit dem System arbeiten
<jokrebel> icore3: Suspend wird oft auch Ruhezustand oder Standby genannt.
<icore3> Nein, nicht aus dem Suspend
<icore3> Mir wurde gesagt, mein laptop wäre zu alt. Es gibt keine Grafikkartentreiber unter Linux dafür.
<icore3> Bzw keine die zufriedenstellend laufen
<icore3> Aber das war eine Meinung
<icore3> Vllt gibt es ja eine Alternative
<jokrebel> icore3: Welchen Treiber nutzt Du denn?
<jokrebel> icore3: Und kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI vielleicht noch nicht?
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<icore3> Also wenn ich unter KDE Infozentrum gehe steht da: Hersteller: X.Org R300 Project
<icore3> Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on ATI R520
<icore3> Kernelmodul: Radeon
<icore3> OpenGL/ES Version: 2.1 Mesa 9.0
<icore3> jokrebel, ich kenne diese Seite nicht. Danke.
<icore3> Vllt sollte ich mal dieses fglrx versuchen?
<icore3> jokrebel, 
<jokrebel> icore3: Nen Versuch wert ist es allemal.
<icore3> Was würdest du mir vorschlagen?
<jokrebel> icore3: NoPaste doch mal ein lspci und ein lsusb
<jokrebel> !pasten > icore3
<kubine> icore3: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<icore3> Ich muss erstmal ein Chat Programm unter Kubuntu installieren moment.( Bin jetzt grad mit dem PC hier ), sodass ich direkt vom Notebook posten kann.
<jokrebel> icore3: Nopaste geht doch ohne Chatprogramm. Und den Link dazu gibst Du dann halt von Hand ein.
<icore3> Achso ok
<Chocoq_> kann mir jemand beim installieren helfen?
<bekks> Von was...?
<bekks> !frag > Chocoq_ 
<kubine> Chocoq_: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Chocoq_> habe mir die datei als zip runtergelanden (download-ordner) nun hab ich hier geschauthttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader#source-4
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq_> da wird was von java gesprochen, das heißt hier wohl openJDK - aber jetzt wohl dann doch icetea? erster stolperstein
<Chocoq_> zweiter stoperstein ist dieses ppa
<Chocoq_> ich komme vom hundertsen ins tausendste - hilfe
<Chocoq_> und jetzt bräuchte ich bitte jemanden der mich lotst und mir sagt was ich bitte machen muß
<Minipluto> Chocoq_: was denn für eine zip? Die MultiOS-zip?
<Chocoq_> die von der chip seite http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_37976704.html?t=1356794675&v=3600&s=ddee2a3e286a9f548cd2eb5b45a439e2
<kubine> Title: jDownloader für Linux - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<bekks> Chocoq_: In dem Wiki Artikel steht doch ganz genau drin, was zu tun ist?
<bekks> Chocoq_: Was ganz genau wo in dem Artikel ist Dir denn unklar?
<bekks> Chocoq_: Und warum fügst du nicht einfach das PPA hinzu?
<Chocoq_> erst mal hab ich unten links den blauen meübutton gedrückt um icetea einzugeben um zu kucken ob ich das hab.
<Chocoq_> da bin ich schon nicht sicher ob es das ist, wovon im artikel gesprochen wird
<bekks> Erstmal solltest Du einfach den ganzen Artikel lesen ;) 
<bekks> Die einfachste Installationsvariante ist die mit dem PPA.
<Chocoq_> ich habe da was das nennt sich IcedTea Web Control ???? ist das das was gemeint ist???
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Chocoq_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader#PPA
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Irgendwelche ZIPs irgendwo runterladen ist eher was für Windows.
<Chocoq_> siehste erster stolperstein, denn im artikel steht, dass man erst die javagrundlage dafür braucht bekks
<bekks> Chocoq_: Dann würde ich einfach mal auf das unterstrichene "OpenJDK" klicken.
<Chocoq_> das  vermute ich auch jokrebel, aber es stand da, dass es für linux ist. ich kenne bis jetzt nur windows, deshalb bitte ich ja um hilfe
<bekks> Chocoq_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq_> bekks: wenn ich den von dir genannten artikel richtig verstehe, dann brauche ich dieses iceTea dingens. nachfolge von open ...
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> Installier OpenJDK. Den Link dazu habe ich Dir gerade gegeben.
<Chocoq_> ok. gerne. danke bekks.
<Chocoq_> jetzt brauch ich wohl erst auch noch so ein plug-in für firefox für dieses Dingens namens APTURL. suche noch gerade danach bekks
<bekks> Brauchst du nicht.
<bekks> Lies den Text un tipp den Befehl ab der da steht. Dazu muss man nicht auf eine apturl klicken. :)
<Chocoq_> nein? ok.
<Chocoq_> also einfach in der bash-konsole diesen befehl eingeben bekks?? sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin 
<bekks> Genau.
<Chocoq_> ok. das krieg ich grad noch so hin. mache ich mal. supi. danke
<jokrebel> icore3: Inzwischen hab ich schon fast vergessen um was es ging <g>
<Chocoq_> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann habe ich mit OpenJDK 7 jetzt das installaiert was sonst java ist? kannst du mir jetzt bitte sagen was ich weiter tun muß? inwiefern muß ich nun was mit diesem ppa machen??? bekks
<bekks> OpenJDK = Open Java Development Kit
<bekks> Das IST Java :)
<Chocoq_> ahh. ok. danke für die info.
<Chocoq_> muß ich jetzt in die bash-konsole das hier eingeben: ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<bekks> Jetzt hast Du Java, jetzt kannst Du einfach hier weiterlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader#PPA
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und für das PPA-Hinzufügen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Kommandozeile
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<bekks> Ich cheate mal ;)
<Chocoq_> danke für den befehl bekks
<Chocoq_> habe ich gemacht. in ubuntu-seite steht da noch irgendwas mit namen ersetzen oder so - aber ich habe es genauso gemacht, wei du es gesagt hast, bekks
<bekks> Ja, den Namen habe ich bereits ersetzt wie Du siehst :)
<Chocoq_> und was muß ich jetzt bitte weiter tun ?
<bekks> Weiterlesen...
<Chocoq_> ok
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader#PPA -- die Paketquelle hast Du jetzt hinzugefügt, lesen musst Du nun alleine.
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq_> also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sind die paketquellen freigeschaltet - müssen aber neu eingelesen werden mit dem Befehl: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6A68F637 
<Chocoq_> bekks: ?
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Damit machst Du die Quelle als "vertaut". Neu einlesen tust Du mit apt-get updatge
<Chocoq_> ich denk, ich mach das mal in der bash-zeile. und hoffe, dass es richtig ist. bekks
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Damit machst Du die Quelle als "vertaut". Neu einlesen tust Du mit apt-get update
<Chocoq_> also erst vertauen jokrebel?
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Wenn dem denn so ist… Ansonsten wirst Du Dich beim Installieren schwer tun.
<Chocoq_> boah, ich find das alles noch unglaublich schwer.
<Chocoq_> ok. dann mache ich das mal, danke
<jokrebel> gerne
<Chocoq_> paketliste kopieren? oder reicht in der bash-zeile: sudo apt-get install jdownloader 
<Chocoq_> apturl klappt im rekong und im firefox nicht
<bekks> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<bekks> Es steht doch ganz klar in dem Text.
<Chocoq_> ja, aber oben drüber sind auch andere möglichkeiten genannt bekks. sorry, dass ich dann nicht weiß, welchen weg ich gehen soll. 
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: IIRC brauch aptur auch ein spezielles Paket installiert. Mach einfach ein "sudo apt-get install jdownloader"
<jokrebel> +l
<bekks> Chocoq_: Da apturl und der ganze andere Quatsch nicht funktionieren, nimm doch die Möglichkeit die du bereits kennst: Terminal, sudo, gib ihm.
<Chocoq_> habe ich gemacht, aber etwas stimmt nicht. habe zuerst aapt-get update
<bekks> sudo apt-get update
<dee> Hallo.
<bekks> und was genau stimmt nicht...?
<Chocoq_> wie poste ich das nochmal hoch? oje so viele befehele
<bekks> !pastebinit | Chocoq_ 
<bekks> !pastebinit > Chocoq_ 
<kubine> Chocoq_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<dee> Netzwerkfrage: Ich versuche einen entfernten Rechner anzusprechen, der hinter einem LTE-Router von Vodafone steht. Die IP ist angeblich 2.206.0.36. Wie komme ich auf den Rechner?
<dee> Oder komme ich überhaupt drauf?
<Chocoq_> das pastebinit hab ich schon drauf, wie poste ich das nochmal hoch?
<dee> Hintergrund: Ich will ein VNC drauf machen, damit ich das Ding ordentlich administrieren kann.
<jokrebel> dee: Du wirst in dem Router auch einen passenden Port-Forward brauchen.
<dee> jokrebel: ist eingerichtet.
<jokrebel> dee: Und einen Linux-Rechner "ordentlich" Administrieren tut man nicht per VNC.
<PBeck> nimm teamviewer
<jokrebel> eher ssh
<dee> jokrebel: Bitte keine Diskussion darüber. Ich will mich per SSH verbinden und dort lokal VNC starte. Erstmal muss ich auf das Ding kommen.
<dee> SSH-Port ist eigentlich eingerichtet.
<PBeck> jokrebel: gui probleme löst man nicht mit ssh :p
<PBeck> gut ok ... ssh x forward
<dee> PBeck: naja, doch. per ssh -X.
<PBeck> ja fehler schon eingesehen ;)
<jokrebel> besser ssh -Y
<dee> egal. ich muss erstmal auf den Rechner kommen.
<dee> Weiß jemand, wie das gehen könnte.
<jokrebel> dee: Geht denn ein ssh user@2.x.x.x nicht? Fehlermedlungen?
<dee> es geht weder ein ping noch ssh. ssh 2.206.0.36
<dee> ssh: connect to host 2.206.0.36 port 22: Connection timed out
<jokrebel> dee: Und was versteht Du unter "[18:51] <dee> SSH-Port ist eigentlich eingerichtet." (Hint: einen Port öffnen ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit "ihn zum richtigen Client forwarden".)
<dee> jokrebel: ich versuche grad ein Bild hochzuladen, warte.
<dee> http://www.deesaster.org/sonst/Bildschirmfoto.png
<bekks> Chocoq_: Das steht in dem Text, den ubottu dir gerade schrieb. Lies ihn doch mal.
<jokrebel> ssh. ssh 2……… (Punkt? hinter dem 1sten ssh und der User heißt ssh?)
<stevieh1> dee: die IP, die du oben geschrieben hast kommt mir sehr komisch vor.
<dee> stevieh1: ja, ist so eine komische Vodafone Mobile IP. Habe eben keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt die IP des Rechners ist oder etwas anderes davor.
<Chocoq_> da ich nicht mehr weiß wie ich es poste mit pastebinit habe ich einen schnappschuß gemacht jokrebel und bekks http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17500769/pastebinit.jpg.html
<Chocoq_>   
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - pastebinit.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<dee> jokrebel: *lol* Nein. 1. Satz: "es geht weder ein ping noch ssh." 2. Satz "ssh 2.206.0.36" (ohne Benutzername)
<dee> kubine: danke, hab es lokal hochgeladen, ging schneller.
<dee> ach, warte, das ist ja ein Bot. *lol*
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Das apt-get update musst Du natürlich vorher auch erfolgreich (mit sudo) ausführen.
<Chocoq_> ich werd noch verrrückt. bitte lotse mich.
<Chocoq_> WAS genau soll ich jetzt bitte in bash eingeben?
<stevieh1> dee: nmap auf diese IP ergibt bei mir nix.
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: sudo apt-get update
<stevieh1> dee: ich würde mal vermuten, dass die da entweder ganz fies was zumachen oder da was andres nicht stimmt.
<dee> stevieh1: nee, ist kein Port frei. ich kann leider nicht entscheiden, ob das Portforwarding falsch ist oder ob das ein ganz anderer Rechner ist.
<dee> mich würde es nur etwas wundern, wenn die ein Router mit Portforwarding ausliefern, man dann aber gar nicht auf das Gerät kommt.
<Chocoq_> boahh, da passiert jetzt was. danke jokrebel
<jokrebel> dee: Na der forward muss schon auf die _richtige_ LAN-IP sein
<stevieh1> dee: och, was der Router kann und was die im Netz ausfiltern sind zwei paar schuhe...
<dee> jokrebel: haben wir mit ifconfig geprüft. sollte stimmen.
<dee> stevieh1: stimmt auch wieder.
<stevieh1> dee: da gibts doch zig websites, die deine IP zeigen, guck doch mal, ob die was mit der zu tun hat?
<Chocoq_> und jetzt nochwas? evtl. noch sudo apt-get install jdownloader   jokrebel, oder bin ich fertig?
<jokrebel> genau. jetzt den istall befehl
<jokrebel> install
<Chocoq_> ok habe ich gemacht. noch etwas?  jokrebel
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Hab das nur am Rande verfolgt, aber nun müsste das was Du wolltest installiert sein (wenn das jetzt Fehlerfrei durchlief!)
<Chocoq_> ich kann es als programm leider noch nicht finden, wenn ich unten (blaues icon) die buchstaben jdownloader eintippe
<Chocoq_> oder wo suche ich jetzt das installierte programm jokrebel?
<jokrebel> blaues icon?
<Chocoq_> unten links das weiße K im blauen viereck
<Chocoq_> (startmenü wahrscheinlich)
<jokrebel> ah KDE? Sorry da weis ich nicht viel drüber, würd aber vielleicht einfach erst mal neu starten. Ist unter anderen DEs auch ab und an so, dass Programmicons erst nach nem Reboot da sind.
<Chocoq_> ah. neu starten. ok. klingt gut. das versuche ich mal. aber jetzt mal wirklich im ernst jokrebel. ich finde als Anfänger diese datenwucht erschlagend auf den ubuntu-seiten. und ohne eure hilfe bekäme ich das nur mit der ubuntu-hilfe-seite wirklich nicht hin jokrebel und bekks 
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Können wir gerne mehr drüber reden, wär aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic eher richtig, weil hier nur (knallharter) Support ist.
<jokrebel> warum klappt ein Portscan mit Netzwerkdiagnose 3.2.0 nicht außerhalb des eigenen LAN?
<KING_LEE> hallo, ich hab hier ne gopro hero2 die von meinem ubuntu 12.04 nicht erkannt wird. könnte mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Was ist denn ne "gopro hero2" oder muss ich jetzt erst Google bemühn?
<KING_LEE> das ist eine "action cam", eine kleine hd kamera die man sich aufn helm oder aufs auto, surfbrett oder wo auch immer hinschnallen kann
<KING_LEE> http://de.gopro.com/
<kubine> Title: Die offizielle Website von GoPro: Die vielseitigste Kamera der Welt (at de.gopro.com)
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Danke. Und wie wird die dann an das Ubuntu angeschlossen? USB? Dann bitte mal ein "lsusb" nopasten.
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476661/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Ist das per USB angeschlossen? Und hast Du eine Idee, welche Zeile deines Pastes zu der Cam gehört?
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: <Hint:> Die zugehörige ID (xxxx:yyyy) ist meist ein guter Google-Begriff
<KING_LEE> nee garnicht. ich hab so ein toshiba dynadock wo der sony walkman gerade läd und mein samsung telefon gerade läd. die seh ich ja auch aber die gopro ist an, zeigt mir ein usb logo im display und macht aber kleinen mucks
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Mach mal ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" im Terminal und dann steck das USB-Teil mal ab und wieder an (mit 10 Sekunden Pause und ein paar mal Enter dazwischen)
<KING_LEE> jokrebel: tail -f /var/log/syslog, dann abstecken, 10 sec pause, anstecken und wieder ein tail -f /var/log/syslog? 
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Nein
<bekks> KING_LEE: Lass tail -f ... einfach laufen.
<KING_LEE> ok
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Terminal auf "tail - f /var/log/syslog" eingeben - Enter drücken - warten - mehrfach Enter im Terminal drücken - abstecken - wieder warten und mehrfach Enter - wieder anstecken und nochmals warten. Dann alles nopasten.
<KING_LEE> aha, wird erkannt
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476706/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> oh, mehrfach Enter drücken hab ich jetzt net gemacht
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> was das erkennen, wann "Stecker ziehen" und wieder "reintun" war nicht erleichtert…
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass das dann einfach als Art externes Laufwerk erkannt wird?
<KING_LEE> ja das kann ich dir ja sagen, 20:51:18 usb disconnect und 20:51:43 wieder eingesteckt
<KING_LEE> ja wird jetzt irgendwie einfach erkannt
<fellbuendel> kann man xubuntu beibringen, das (kaputte) Touchpad eines Rechners komplett zu ignorieren?
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Und dann hast Du nicht einfach ein neues Laufwerk?
<KING_LEE> jokrebel: komischerweise wird es jetzt ganz normal erkannt, wird mir als gerät angezeigt wie ein usb stick. Zuvor wurde sie nicht erkannt und ich habe die karte immer in den cardreader gesteckt
<jokrebel> hm. Also Problem gelöst, warum auch immer?
<KING_LEE> ja, na dann vielen dank für deine mühe, ich hoffe ich habe dir nicht zuviel arbeit gemacht ^^
<KING_LEE> hahahahaha  ;)
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: No Problem und gern geschehn.
<KING_LEE> wenn es grad so gut läuft hätte ich noch eine andere baustelle
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Schieß los
<KING_LEE> es geht um gnome 3
 * jokrebel nutzt meist Unity
<bekks> KING_LEE: Frag doch einfach...
<KING_LEE> nach dem login hängt die oberfläche für gut 5 minuten, mauszeiger lässt sich bewegen aber es reagiert sonst nichts
<KING_LEE> nach gut 5 minuten ist aber alles wieder normal
<KING_LEE> bekks: ich muss ja auch erstmal schreiben...
<bekks> :P
<KING_LEE> ich bringe nicht genau raus woran das liegt, ich tue mich auch schwer mit den logfiles. ich kann das nicht alles vernünftig interpretieren was da geschieht
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: % Minuten ist schon ne sehr lange Zeit. Vielleicht findet man ja Hinweise in der .xsession-errors(-old) Deines Homeverzeichnisses.
<KING_LEE> ok, nach was soll ich suchen?
<jokrebel> Wenn Du selbst suchen willst: erstmal nach EE wie Error. Du kannst es aber auch gerne nopasten, dann schauen auch viel von hier mit drüber.
<jokrebel> !pasten > KING_LEE
<kubine> KING_LEE: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<KING_LEE> ok, welches kommando brauche ich genau dafür?
<bekks> !pastebinit > KING_LEE 
<kubine> KING_LEE: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<KING_LEE> uups,...jetzt hat sich pidgin grad verabscheidet  :/  irgendwie  hab ich das gefühl hier stimmt so einiges nicht mehr
<KING_LEE> hier wäre noch das syslog seit ich den rechner gestartet habe http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476820/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> für mich stehen da irgendwie nur fehler  
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Datensicherung hast Du hoffentlich bereits…
<KING_LEE> ich bin im begriff mir ne externe zu kaufen um genau das zu tun
<KING_LEE> jokrebel: du scheinst da aber zu sehen das es dringend ist?
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Dann tu das bald und fang Deine Rettungsversuche anschleißend an, bevor noch was (vor der Sicherung) verschlimmbessert wird. </Persönliche Meinung>
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Nein - Wirklich ins Auge gesprungen ist mir da jetzt nichts.
<jokrebel> habs aber auch nur durchgescrollt
<KING_LEE> ja gut, aber eigentlich ist gnome doch nur die oberfläche, ich kann ja zur not in unity oder kde weiterarbeiten
<KING_LEE> die daten dürften da doch nicht gefährdet sein
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Aber ganz allgemein halt ich von Rettungsversuchen jedweder Art (ohne Netz und doppelten Boden [Sicherung]) sehr wenig, weil das geweine hinterher recht groß sein kann und Murphy doch ab und an recht hat.
<KING_LEE> ja das ist klar, ich hatte da nur schon angst das sich was anbahnt was ich durch das log sehen könnte wenn ichs lesen könnte
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Und ob Du wirklich "ja zur not in unity oder kde weiterarbeiten" kannst wird Dir keiner unterschreiben.
<KING_LEE> jokrebel: geb ich dir völlig recht
<robert1> jokrebel, zeile 1249 "WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notification-daemon.desktop" (weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist)
<robert1> Zeile 1585 - 1586 end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 8192 und FAT-fs (sdd1): unable to read boot sector
<jokrebel> das scheint aber vielleicht ne 2te (externe?) Festplatte zu sein.
<KING_LEE> also ich hatte da ne externe angeschlossen, die war aber nicht an
<KING_LEE> das problem tritt aber auch ohne externe und ohne dynadock auf
<robert1> jokrebel, stimmt, ansonsten noch acpi-errors (bei zeile722 und 750)
<jokrebel> gn8
<XTry_XHack> pana?
<XTryXHack> pana
<k1l_> XTryXHack: siehst doch an der channellist, dass er weder hier noch in #ubuntu ist. 
<XTryXHack> der heist manchma anders
<k1l_> dann solltet ihr euch in anderen channeln verabreden. die supportchannel sind keine datingchannel :)
<KING_LEE> robert1: hast du noch ne idee woran da sliegen könnte und was ich tun kann?
<robert1> KING_LEE, sorry überhaupt nicht, ich weiß nicht worum es geht, hab mich zu spät hier eingeklinkt und lediglich dein paste interpretiert bzw. "jokrebel" ein bisschen zugearbeitet. :-)
<robert1> KING_LEE, am besten morgen nochmal probieren da schon einige supporter nicht mehr hier sind
<KING_LEE> achso,.... es geht um gnome 3 und ein 5 minütiges einfrieren nach dem login
<KING_LEE> ok, meinst ich kann da einfach so dran anknüpfen und sagen "hey, wieder da? wie siehts aus?"
<MaxRebo> Hi, hab unter 12.10 einen grafiktreiber für meine Radeon Mobility HD4650 von der AMD support seite installiert und jetzt funktioniert garnichts mehr wie's soll. Meine zwei angeschlossenen Bildschirme werden nicht mehr erkannt und wenn ich versuche das Catalyst Control Center zu starten, wird mir ne Fehlermeldung angezeigt, die besagt, dass kein passender Treiber gefunden wurde - wie komm ich wieder zurück zum alten Treiber der von Ubun
<k1l_> KING_LEE: hast du mal in die .xsession-errors geguckt?
<KING_LEE> k1l: ja aber ich kann die logfiles nicht richtig lesen
<k1l_> lads mal in nen pastebin
<k1l_> und ich würde mal alle extras vom gnome-shell ausstellen und gucken obs dann immernoch so ist
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476757/ und  .xsessions-errors.old  das hier wäre das hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476765/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> das ist schon immer so, selbst auf meinem alten rechner nach dem upgrade auf 12.04
<KING_LEE> also auch nach einer frischen installation auf diesem rechner wars so
<k1l_> ich würde mal pidgin ausmachen bzw mal das xmpp konto ausmachen
<MaxRebo> irgendwer ne idee zu meinem grafiktreiber problem? bin hier echt am verzweifeln
<k1l_> MaxRebo: das installieren von treibern von den webseiten ist immer schoon heikel. (mehr performance bekommt man damit meist eh nicht) ati ist aber nicht meine baustelle. du solltest versuchen den zu deinstallieren und den aus den quellen zu nutzen
<MaxRebo> k1l_: das ist das problem, ich weiß nicht, wie ich den loswerden soll
<k1l_> hat das script nen uninstall trigger?
<MaxRebo> k1l_: hm das weiß ich nicht. aber ich google mal. danke für den hinweis
<icore3> hmmm
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-30
<NuBiProf> guten morgen zusammen
<NuBiProf> hab ein kleines problem nach der neuinstallation von Ubuntu 12.04: Mein problem ist, das ich mich bei der anmeldung von unity nicht mit meinem nutzer einloggen kann. Der bildschirm wird nur kurz schwarz, man sieht 2-3 zeilen für eine halbe sekunde zu sehen sind. Und dann ist man wieder im login. Nur die gastanmeldung funktioniert. 
<NuBiProf> Woran kann das liegen
<jokrebel> NuBiProf: Könnt vielleicht in den User-Configurations-Dateien irgendwas schuld sein. Schon mal den neuen User angelegt.
<jokrebel> ?
<armhn> hi
<armhn> eine frage, ich habe in meiner /etc/resolv.conf 127.0.1.1 stehen, wenn ich es lösche wird es nach einem reboot wieder gesetzt. Ich brauche aber nur 127.0.0.1 und nicht 127.0.1.1. Weiss jemand was es damit auf sich hat und wie ich falls es keinen Sinn macht 127.0.1.1 dauerhaft entfernen kann?
<bekks> Wozu brauchst du 127.0.0.1 als DNS Server?
<armhn> weil ich einen bind9 als cache laufen habe
<bekks> Dann trag das doch entsprechend so im NetworkManager ein.
<armhn> direkt nach der installation stand schon dieses 127.0.1.1 drin, bei google habe ich auch Treffer dafür aber keine Lösung gefunden
<apollo13> was ist das problem an 127.0.1.1?
<apollo13> oh resolv.conf, das ist in der tat komisch^^
<apollo13> in der /etc/hosts ist das öfters mal
<armhn> jop, macht keinen Sinn der Eintrag und der war schon direkt nach der Installation da. In /etc/hosts habe ich ihn entfernt, aber in /etc/resolv.conf trägt er sich nach einem reboot wieder ein.
<armhn> Im NetworkManager ist gar kein DNS Server eingetragen.
<apollo13> networkmanager ist auf dhcp eingestellt?
<armhn> ja.
<apollo13> wenn ja schickt vlt der dhcp server diesen nameserver
<armhn> könnte möglich sein, ich werde mal knoppix laufen lassen und check es mal dort.
<apollo13> hu?
<apollo13> schau einfach die response von nem dhcp request an
<apollo13> oder die dhcp server config…
<armhn> nameserver wird ein anderer mitgeschickt, der richtige der Router selbst. von 127.0.1.1 keine Spur
<armhn> ich check mal die NetworkManager config, der schreibt auch die resolv.conf
<kuckuck> moin 
<kuckuck> mein var ordner hat mittlerweile 21 gb? das sind doch nur fehlermeldungen oder?
<k1l> nee
<kuckuck> okay, dachte bisher var kann man einfach löschen :P gut das ich das bisher nicht gemach hab
<jokrebel> kuckuck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur#var
<kubine> Title: Verzeichnisstruktur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kuckuck> ich hab doch keine server dinste :P
<kuckuck> *ie
<kuckuck> es ist zum glück nur der log ordner der so viele gb hat
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Dann könnte Dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logrotate interessieren.
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kuckuck> mehr interessiert mich eigtl, warum diese logs bei mir so stark wachsen...
<kuckuck> ich glaube es sind die der ip tables
<bullgard4> kuckuck: Guck Dir die logs in Deinem Dateimanager an, wähle die größte Datei aus und guck Dir diese mittels cat oder most oder gedit an und ermittle, warum diese Datei so groß geworden ist. Das ist nicht schwer.
<kuckuck> bullgard4,  ja ich hab die log
<kuckuck> jede sekunde erzeugt ufw ca 8 zeilen
<bullgard4> kuckuck: na, dann frisch ans Werk!
<bullgard4> Was ist "ufw"?
<kuckuck> kp woran das liegt, habe soeben mit ipdables --flush mal alle regeln gelöscht, jedoch hatte ich keine voreingestellt
<kuckuck> ufw nennt sich glube ich die firewall
<bullgard4> Dann weißt Du ja, wo Du weitersuchen mußt.
<kuckuck> ne ich komm leider nicht klar
<bullgard4> Huch? Bitte genauer, und nicht gleich aufgeben!
<sdx23> !ufw > kuckuck 
<kubine> kuckuck: Informationen zu ufw finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw
<sdx23> Gibt da nen Abschnitt "Logging".
<kuckuck> yeah :D wahrscheinlich hat es jetzt ein ende
<bullgard4> kuckuck: Du könntest als erstes ufw ausschalten und gucken, was passiert.
<kuckuck> habs gerde auf off gestellt
<kuckuck> mag sein das ich das mal verstellt habe
<kuckuck> danke für den tipp
<kuckuck> hmm wenn mir jetzt einer sagen kann wie ich den trash von nautilus lösche :S
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Rechtsklick auf den Mülleimer - Müll leeren
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  steht leider inhalt konnte nicht angezeigt werden
<bullgard4> kuckuck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: GNOME Mülleimer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> kuckuck: zeig mal nen Screenshot von Nautilus und der Meldung. Ich vermute dass da Nautilus als root benutzt wurde?
<jokrebel> kubine: oder Du hast auf nem USB-Stick oder anderem externen Datenträger was gelöscht und vergessen vor dem abstöpseln den Müll zu leeren.
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Galt Dir
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  ja als root, 
<kuckuck> denn ich wollte die logs löschen
<kuckuck> 3x 5gb txt files
<bekks> Welche Logs denn?
<kuckuck> ach das kam von ufw weil dort log eingeschaltet war,
<kuckuck> das saß dan in kern.log messages.log und ufw.log
<kuckuck> bekks, 
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Das macht man dann aber nicht per Nautilus
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  sondern?
<jokrebel> jetzt hast Du quasi einen Mülleimer für root angelegt dadurch, den Du so aber nicht leeren kannst. Nautilus mit root-Rechten nutzen ist "bäh"
<kuckuck> hmm :/
<bekks> Nautilus wieder als root starten und Mülleimer leeren.
<bekks> Und danach nie wieder als root starten.
<kuckuck> ist es mit sudo trash-empty  gelöst? also mit root rechten mülleimer leeren
<kuckuck> bekks,  nautilus kann den mülleimer nicht öffnen in root
<bekks> Dann leere den Mülleimer manuell in der Console.
<jokrebel> kuckuck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer#Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: GNOME Mülleimer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kuckuck> danke jokrebel 
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Gerne
<kuckuck> jetzt hab ich wieder 21gb frei :P
<kuckuck> langsamm wirds eng mit 128gb
<kuckuck> dachte nie das ich bei einem linux system so viel brauche... jetzt wo es mein main OS ist aber doch :P
 * bekks braucht auf keinem seiner Linuxsysteme mehr als 16GB.
<kuckuck> bekks, du bist windows user? :D
<bekks> Nein. Auf kleineren Linuxinstallationen (Server) brauche ich sogar unter 8GB.
<kuckuck> na ja okay
<kuckuck> mit virtualbox , persönlichen dingen usw kann es wohl auch über die 16GB gehen...
<bekks> VMs, etc. haben in / nichts zu suchen und eine SSD ist nur Verschwendung dafür. Das selbe gilt für /home
<kuckuck> pappalapap
<kuckuck> ich betreibe kein server
<bekks> Das hat mit Servern nichts zu tun. Aber du weisst ja scheinbar sehr gut wovon Du redest, also lasse ich dich in deinem Glauben.
<apollo13> bekks: oh, das gesamte system auf ner ssd gibts spaß und speed :)
<bekks> apollo13: Ja, und da reichen 16GB dicke aus. ;)
<kuckuck> na klar, dann hau ich mir doch lieber eine normal hdd in das system,  - mit ner ssd bin ich doch so oder so schneller unterwegs...
<kuckuck> ich hab hier ein laptop
<bekks> Was völliger Unsinn ist. :P Nur unter bestimmten BEdingungen bist du mit einer SSD spürbar schneller.
<kuckuck> bekks,  ja beim boot
<jokrebel> …und alles weitere besprechen wir dann glaub ich lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke
<bekks> kuckuck: Super. Was man genau einmal am Tag tut, und das kostet unter Normalbedingungen auch schon keine 30s. Und damit nun zum OT.
<kuckuck> -> ot
<nubcake> hallo allerseits
<nubcake> gibt es eine möglichkeit in der Muon Programmverwaltung die ganzen Spiele ausblenden zu lassen?
<exoon> hi. Ich suche einen FTP-Client der lokale symlinks auflöst und die verlinkten Dateien hochläd. Filezilla macht das anscheint nur mit verlinken Unterverzeichnissen, oder?
<stevieh> exoon: schon mal ncftp probiert?
<exoon> stevieh, nein probiere gerade gftp. Weißt du ob ncftp das kann? Dann kann ich mir den anderen Test sparen.
<stevieh> exoon: ne, müsste ich auch testen, aber der ist imho sehr ordentlich, d.h. kann gut sein, daß er das kann.
<exoon> stevieh, hat der keine GUI? :)
<stevieh> exoon: nö
<exoon> stevieh, dann schau ich erstmal nach gftp :)
<stevieh> exoon: :_)
<exoon> stevieh, nur kurz zur info - gftp verfolgt symlinks
<stevieh> exoon: na, siehste. wenns dann noch reput und reget kann ist ja alles gut
<nubcake> wie kann ich mir denn alle installierten pakete in einem terminal ausgeben lassen?
<Fuchs> dpkg --get-selections   und ein wenig grep 
<Fuchs> vermutlich geht das auch einfacher, aber das geht
<comm_a_nder> dpkg -l
<comm_a_nder> + grep foo
<comm_a_nder> oder mit wajig list-installed
<comm_a_nder> ich liebe wajig, ein geiles metapakettool
<comm_a_nder> xterm
<comm_a_nder> Ups
<comm_a_nder> na wenigstens kein passwort in der Zwischenablage
<nubcake> comm_a_nder: danke :)
<conzemius> welche distribution ist die beste
<jokrebel> !ot > conzemius
<kubine> conzemius: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Fuchs> im Zweifelsfalle meine. Supportfrage? 
<k1l_> conzemius: guck mal auf den channelnamen und denk dir die antwort :)
<conzemius> danke fuer den Hinweis
<kuckuck> Nabend, wenn ich ein firmware upgrade der ssd mache und die festplatte ist luks verschlüsselt? habe ich irgendws zu befürchten... datenverlust etc?
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Ohne Backup laut Murphy sowieso.
<kuckuck> :D
<kuckuck> ok 
<kuckuck> darf ich dann in 10min weinen wenn was schief geht? :D
<chipdalf> kuckuck: nur wenn du das hier machst, damit wir uns mit dir mitfreuen dürfen... *fg*
<kuckuck> ja so war das gemeint :D
<kuckuck> ich mach doch lieber mal schnell ein backup... hab eben in ubuntu users gelesen das dd sehr schädlich für ne SSD sein soll... aber wohl nur im schreib modus
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Und Du trotz empfehlung kein Backup gezogen hast? Keinesfalls (und hierherin schon 2mal nicht)
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Und es gibt durchaus andere Möglichkeiten, das was man nicht verlieren will, zu sichern.
<kuckuck> ja mit CP  oder rsync z.B. aber ich tuh jetzt eh nur lesen, dann geht auch dd
<bekks> cp und rsync arbeiten oberhalb des Dateisystems, dd unterhalb.
<bekks> und dd ist keineswegs schädlich für eine SSD. Woher auch immer dieser Unsinn stammt.
<kela69> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<kela69> !list
<kubine> kela69: Anonymous, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Factoids, PackageInfo, and Seen
<kela69> saaalve!!!
<kuckuck> firmware update done  - ohne komplikationen
<kuckuck> bin mal gespannt ob ubuntu jetzt immer noch freezes bekommt
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Prima
 * bekks hat auch mal den dd-Artikel auf ubuntuusers.de aktualisiert.
<kuckuck> danke bekks  :P
<kuckuck> bekks,  welche block größe von ssd auf hdd würdest du empfehlen
<bekks> Die Blockgröße des Zielmediums oder ein ganzzahliges Vielfaches davon.
<kuckuck> schätze mal das wären dann 1M
<bekks> Schätzen ist die schlechteste Methode die man an der Stelle wählen kann.
<glyz> hey mal ne frage benutzt hier noch jemand 12.04 und hat auch irgendwie probleme mit einer langsamen wlan verbindung ... unter 12.10 habe ich das problem nicht ... im internet findet man ziemlich verschiedene lösungen und ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt und wollte wissen ob jemand das gleiche problem hatte und wie er es gelöst hat
<jokrebel> glyz: Pauschal und ohne näheres über die Hardware zu wissen, wird Hilfestellung da aber schwer.
<glyz> ah sry ^^
<glyz> mom
<k1l_> glyz: generell nicht. aber es gibt karten, die haben probleme mit dem n-draft und dort hilft es das abzustellen
<glyz> 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3062 Wireless 802.11n 2T/2R
<glyz> die ist verbaut
<glyz> ja k1l_  das hab ich auch schon gelesen
<ring0> bekks, hdparm sollte doch die physical sectore size ausgeben, richtig?
<k1l_> glyz: support nur hier im channel. das mit dem abstellen hängt von der karte ab.
<glyz> k1l_, ok entschuldigung
<jokrebel> oder man stellt es einfach schon im Router ab.
<glyz> hmm mal sehen ob das geht
<glyz> wozu ist das eigentlich gut?
<k1l_> glyz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84959/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3060-wireless-card-working  das unter 12.04 könntest du mal probiere
<kubine> Title: How do I get a Ralink RT3060 wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> meist wird mit den neueren versionen und dem neuen kernel die unterstützung besser
<glyz> achje
<glyz> das müsste ich dann bei jedem kernel update machen 
<IchGuckLive> Nabend  hat sich mit 12.04 und unity was geändert an  grub2 
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Was vermutest Du? Oder wie kommst Du sonst darauf?
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: nein
<k1l_> das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun
<IchGuckLive> ich will mein XP neu instlalieren  und 12.04 läuft  ob das so geht  wie bei 10.04
<IchGuckLive> ok Danke
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Sollte kein Problem sein.
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Backup vorausgesetzt (damit Murphy nicht zuschlägt ;-)
<IchGuckLive> es laufen nur 3 programme 
<jokrebel> …was erstmal nichts mit den Daten, die nicht veroren gehen sollen, zu tun hat.
<jokrebel> +l
<IchGuckLive> By
<glyz> mal ne andere frage ... kann ich nicht einfach in 12.04 einen höheren kernel aus 12.10 installieren also einen 3.5.* ?
<glyz> bei denen tretet das problem ja nicht auf
<k1l_> in den offiziellen quellen gibts nur die 3.2er aber in ppas solltest du da was finden können
<glyz> komisch ... habe einfach sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.5 eingegeben
<glyz> und der hat mir automatisch die generics angezeigt
<glyz> ach wer nicht wagt ...
<jokrebel> glyz: Meine 2ct: Wenn dann eher gleich auf 12.10 komplett upgraden (wenn das denn Dein Problem tatsächlich löst!) - vorher mit ner LiveCD testen.
<k1l_> glyz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- linux-image (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> dann hast du aber ppas an, die den bereitstellen
<glyz> möglich 
<glyz> mal sehen was gleich passiert ^^
<k1l_> jo, wie du in meinem link siehst gibts nur die 3.2 mit ubuntu support
<k1l_> dann bei problemen aber direkt an die ppa betreiber wenden :)
<glyz> das komische ist ja ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern irgendwelche ppas eingebunden zu haben für kernel 
<glyz> die einzigen glaube ich waren für die gnome shell
<k1l_> glyz: zeig mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" 
<jokrebel> …ooO( warum Try&Error? und nicht einfach mit ner 12.10er LIveCD _ohne_ Schmerzen ausprobieren? )
<apollo13> jokrebel: das wäre zu einfach
<k1l_> glyz: alles was in dem ppa ist, wird eingebunden. auch wenn du nur das programm X willst wird alles einbunden was sonst noch so im ppa ist
<apollo13> apt pinning, wenn das ubuntu nicht komplett putt gemacht hätte
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  140 Dez 30 12:50 gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  140 Dez 30 12:50 gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list.save
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  176 Dez 30 12:50 google-chrome.list
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  176 Dez 30 12:50 google-chrome.list.save
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  132 Dez 30 12:50 tiheum-equinox-precise.list
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  132 Dez 30 12:50 tiheum-equinox-precise.list.save
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  154 Dez 30 12:50 ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list
<glyz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  152 Dez 30 12:50 ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list.save
<glyz> die letzten beiden sind aber deaktiviert
<apollo13> glyz: waaaa
<apollo13> niemals hier pasten
<glyz> sry ^^
<glyz> wo denn sonst? ^^
<jokrebel> !pasten > glyz
<kubine> glyz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<glyz> okay
<glyz> naja ich versuchs mal ... danke nochmal für die hilfe und sry für das chaos ^^
<t1mb0ral> moin
<t1mb0ral> gebt ihr hier auch xubuntu-support? 
<dAnjou> ja
<t1mb0ral> dAnjou: Ah, ok, danke :-) 
<dAnjou> alle offiziellen abkömmlinge
<dAnjou> mint is keiner
<t1mb0ral> dAnjou: ok
<icore3> Huhu all
<t1mb0ral> Elyslaw: so nun bin ich auch da :-D 
<t1mb0ral> Ok, dann mal zu folgendem Problem: 
<t1mb0ral> Auf einem Ace Aspire 7740G wurde unlängst ein xubuntu 12.04 installiert, das (ohne ersichtlichen Grund) hin und wieder nicht "sauber" hochfährt: Der xorg findet keinen screen. es werden die offenen radeon-treiber verwendet... Intuitiv würde ich schätzen daß der Splash-Screen/Framebuffer von der standardinstall irgendwie nicht mit den offenen Treibern will... Irgendwelche Ideen dazu? 
<jokrebel> t1mb0ral: Monitor zu spät angeschalten?
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: eher nicht: Ist der Interne Monitor des Acer Laptops... 
<dreamon_> Wußte gar nicht das Acer auch ATI verbaut.. wie heißt denn die Grafikkarte?
<t1mb0ral> dAnjou: sehr gute und berechtigte Frage... Ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können daß es ein 5800er Chipsatz is? Übernehm ich aber grad mal keine gewähr für die aussage muß ich erst checken, mom...
<jokrebel> t1mb0ral: lspci (manchmal auch lsusb) sollte das preisgeben.
<dreamon_> Hab hier nen 7720 stehen, der hat ne Nvidia
<t1mb0ral> dreamon_: der 7740G ist ganz sicher Ati :-D 
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: lsusb bei PCI-devices...? Oo
<t1mb0ral> wäre mir neu ^^
<jokrebel> t1mb0ral: Wo steht, dass es ein PCI-Device ist? Hab jetzt nicht extra nach Deiner Hardware gegurgelt…
<t1mb0ral> t1mb0ral: Es geht um die Grafikkarte... :-D 
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: Es geht um die Grafikkarte :-D 
<t1mb0ral> es geht um eine ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series] GraKa :-D wie gesagt mit den offenen radeon-treibern - weiß jemand ob ich mit dem Splash-Screen-Problem richtig lieg? 
<jokrebel> t1mb0ral: Ist das nicht einer dieser Hybridkarten?
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: du meinst intel&ati-chipsatz...? 
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: ich meine mich erinnern zu können daß dies nicht der fall ist da diese nur zwischen intel/nvidia bzw. ati/amd gemacht werden... 
<jokrebel> Hybrid heißt 2-in-1 aber nicht zwangsläufig ATI+Intel
<k1l_> ati/amd ist der selbe laden mittlerweile. aber es gibt auch intel/amd
<t1mb0ral> ich schätz aber daß es sich nicht um eine intel/ati-Hybridkarte handelt - lspci gibt keinen intel-Grafikkarten-Chipsatz raus.
<jokrebel> t1mb0ral: Welchen Treiber nutzt Du denn? Alternativen schon getestet? 
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: ja es sind die offenen radeon treiber
<t1mb0ral> jokrebel: die proprietären hab ich noch gar nicht getestet.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI 
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> t1mb0ral: Wenn es eine Hybridkarte wäre, würde lspci einen Chipsatz ausgeben. Und schieb bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci in einen pastebin.
<t1mb0ral> bekks: Tut lspci aber nicht und den pastebin vom lspci kann ich erst morgen geben wenn ich wieder vor dem Laptop sitze.
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-23
<Mike1> bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich vom den L440 halten soll. Bis auf ein bisschen schlechte Präzision bei der Verarbeitung und da Touchpad ist es echt toll
<Mike1> und das für 500€ (Studentenpreis)
<ring0> Mike1, http://thinkwiki.de/Ubuntu_Schnelleinstieg#Bildschirmhelligkeit
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Schnelleinstieg – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<Mike1> ring0: danke, du bist ein Held :)
<ring0> welches wars?
<Mike1> das echo "N" > /sys/module/video/parameters/brightness_switch_enabled
<Mike1> (gleichzeitig hab ich aber auch noch acpi_backlight=vendor und thinkpad-acpi.brightness_enable=1 im GRUB, kann sein das das eine Rolle spielt
<Mike1> jetzt aber gute Nacht, ich lass beim Tippen schon die Hälfte Tasten aus
<ring0> schön. bei meinem l430 hat das auch als zwischenlösung beigetragen bei früheren kerneln. mitlerweile hier nicht mehr nötig
<Mike1> sogar Suspend2RAM geht =)
<ring0> :)
<Mike1> wobei sie leider die Sichelmond-LED wegrationalisiert haben und stattdessen blinkt die Power-LED gaaaaaaaanz langsam
<Mike1> Wifi/Bluetooth/WWAN LEDs gibt es auch nimmer :(
<ring0> also kein terrormodus mehr
<arpad_> Ich bin etwas sauer, ich komm bei 12.04.3 LTS zu keiner Konsole, wie kommt man da hin?
<apollo13> auf das terminal icon klicken
<arpad_> apollo13: Hab ich nicht, seh ich nicht, ist keines da ...
<apollo13> arpad_: glaubt dir keiner
<apollo13> arpad_: was fürn DE?
<TheInfinity> arpad_: beim dashboard terminal oben ins suchfenster eingeben, draufklicklen, terminal toll finden.
<arpad_> apollo13: Da kommt aber nix
<apollo13> arpad_: wo kommt nix
<arpad_> apollo13: beim dashboard terminal oben ins suchfenster eingeben, draufklicklen...
<apollo13> arpad_: was kommt nicht, kein terminal icon oder kein terminal…
<apollo13> warum muss man leuten alles aus der nase ziehen
<arpad_> apollo13: terminal oben ins suchfenster eingeben, draufklicklen - da kommt nix
<apollo13> arpad_: das hat auch TheInfinity gesagt und nicht ich, meine frage hast noch nicht beantwortet :þ
<TheInfinity> arpad_: also siehst du das terminal, du klickst drauf, es startet nichts?
<arpad_> apollo13: ich gebenterminal oben ins suchfenster, klicke an, nix passiert! 
<apollo13> arpad_: gut dann stürzt es wohl ab :)
<apollo13> bekommst ein xterm auf?
<Guest68140> a
<stevieh> unity kann auch ctrl-alt t
<Guest68140> apollo13: Wie sollte ich xterm aufkriegen, wen terminal anklicken nicht hilft?
<apollo13> Guest68140: indem du xterm eingibst und schaust ob das auch was anzeigt…
<Guest68140> apollo13: Leider, geht auch nicht :-(
<apollo13> Guest68140: dann geh auf tty1 und schau dir die .xsession-errors an
<Guest68140> apollo13: Und wie dieses?
<arpad_> aa	[A[B[D[C[B/quit
<apollo13> Guest68140: ?????
<apollo13> arpad_: fast
<Guest68140> apollo13: Bin leider noch da :-)
<apollo13> dann geh auf tty1 und schau dir die .xsession-errors an
<Guest68140> apollo13: Wenn das per strg-alt-F1 sein sollte, geht nicht, bin im qwmu.
<apollo13> was soll qwmu sein?
<Guest68140> apollo13: Virtuelle Maschine
<apollo13> das ist dann hoffentlich qemu
<apollo13> naja, dann richt halt das zeugs so ein dass man damit arbeiten kann
<apollo13> wie das in qemu geht kann ich dir nicht sagen
<Guest68140> apollo13: Pardon! Stimmt!
<apollo13> ssh halt rein oder so
<Guest68140> a
<Guest68140> apollo13: ssh, da mu0 ich zuerst in ern Terminal
<apollo13> why?
<Guest68140> s/ern/ein
<Guest68140> apollo13:  dhclient starten
<apollo13> dann reboot halt und stell im grub nen anderes init level ein oder leist dir ordentliche virtualisierung :þ
<Guest68140> apollo13: jaja :-P Nein, trotzdem ein schönes Fest :-)))
<TheInfinity> qemu und xorg ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. warum kein vbox?
<Guest68140> Ciao!
<TheInfinity> andere frage: samba 4 pakete. ubuntu 12.04. die in den paketquellen sind alphaversionen. klingt ungesund. empfehlungen für alternativen?
<apollo13> TheInfinity: samba3 :)
<apollo13> wobei samba 4 alpha wohl stabiler ist als ubuntu #justsaying
<TheInfinity> apollo13: win7 clients. suboptimal. :)
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ich kann über die stabilität des ubuntu servers nicht meckern. :)
<apollo13> ich schon :þ such mal nach nem ppa?
<TheInfinity> meiner läuft brav seit dem release von 10.04 ohne irgendwelche probs :) ppas gibts einige, aber scheinbar nix richtig offizielles, nur irgendwelche leute die einmalig zeug hochgeladen haben. daher hoffte ich hier auf praxiserfahrung / andere quellen :)
<apollo13> die becshränkt sich hier auf AIX, aber das hilft wohl nix?
<arpad_> TheInfinity: Ich hab qemu eigentlich soweit im Griff, vbox vielleicht spaeter?
<TheInfinity> nope. ubuntu 12.04 server, win7 clients, samba4 domäne.
<bekks> apollo13: Samba unter AIX? :)
<TheInfinity> arpad_: ich kenn mich mit qemu nicht so aus, aber da ubuntu gerne ne anständige grafikkarte hätte und qemu jetzt nicht bekannt ist als einer der grossen spezialisten zum simulieren von grafikkarten … ?
<apollo13> bekks: aber natürlich
<arpad_> TheInfinity: server ist prima in Ordnung, nur ich braucht X
<bekks> apollo13: Ich weiss, dass sind diese Linuxtools ;)
<TheInfinity> arpad_: yep, und xorg + qemu empfinde ich eben persönlich als etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. kA ob das geht, aber wenn dann wohl eher mit nacharbeiten.
<arpad_> TheInfinity: Rrrrrichtig!
<bekks> Dsa geht schon. Man kann sich aber auch ins Knie schiessen. Gehen tut das auch. Und ist genau so unschön :)
<TheInfinity> bekks: kurzum: man will lieber vbox weil stressfreier. ;)
<bekks> Wenn mn auch nur halbwegs Performance haben will, nimmt man keinen Emulator, sondern einen Hypervisor.
<bekks> TheInfinity: Ack :)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, in nem korrekten setup ist qemu eh nur das frontend für kvm
<arpad_> Ja leider will die CPU kein kvm ....
<bekks> Wieso das?
<arpad_> bekks: Es gibt eben solche, von Intel >;-[
<TheInfinity> arpad_: du willst ein ubuntu auf einem atom in eine vm packen? Oo
<Lucid_Lynx> :-D
<TheInfinity> arpad_: bist du sicher dass du das willst? Oo
<arpad_> TheInfinity: Atom, HA!
<bekks> arpad_: Welche CPU hast du?
<arpad_> bekks: Core(TM)2
<bekks> Das ist eine PRozessoreserie. Welche CPU hast DU?
<bekks> Und wieso sollte ein Core2 kein KVM können?
<arpad_> bekks: E8400 @ 3.00 GHz
<bekks> Der kann KVM. 
<apollo13> das ding kann sicher kvm
<apollo13> solltest halt nur trusted computing im bios abschalten
<arpad_> Kann es nicht. Na was glaubst du, wem das mehr leid tut?
<bekks> Und der hat nur 2.83GHz.
<LetoThe2nd> VT ein :)
<apollo13> arpad_: glaub mir, der kann
<bekks> Kann die CPU unter Garatie. Sagt Intel.
<TheInfinity> anscheinend gibts den auch mit 3 ghz: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/33910/intel-core2-duo-processor-e8400-6m-cache-3_00-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb
<bekks> Hier: http://ark.intel.com/products/35070/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E8300-6M-Cache-2_83-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB?q=E8300
<apollo13> stell halt das bios ordentlich ein, vt ein und die security sachen aus
<bekks> Ah, der 8400 sogar. Der kann das auch :)
<S0NiC_> Hi
<jokrebel> S0NiC_: mahlzeit
<Mike1_> guten Tag! Was tu ich denn wenn ich ActivInspire installieren will und die ganzen Pakete von ia32-libs abhängen?
<Mike1_> auf 13.10
<S0NiC_> Wie kann ich denn die Fehlermeldungen auf englisch ausgeben lassen? Meine locales sehen wie folgt aus und sollten eigentlich funktionieren... http://nopaste.info/cff0aca483.html
<Mike1_> die Pakete von ActivInspire sind leider noch für 12.04
<ppq> S0NiC_: LANG=C <befehl>
<ppq> ist nur temporär
<Mike1_> hat jemand ein ia32-libs "dummy" nur um diese Abhängigkeit zufriedenzustellen?
<pcpcpc> Hi hat jemand Zeit für ein Problem(chen)
<pcpcpc> ?
<pcpcpc> niemand?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag pcpcpc 
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > pcpcpc 
<pcpcpc> Vielleicht nochmal: Ich hab ebend mein Passwort mit passwd geändert, kann mich jetzt nicht mehr einloggen... lediglich ein kurzer black screen
<pcpcpc> gast funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> riecht eher nach kaputten rechten... villeicht mal mit root-nautilus  oder so rumgespielt?
<pcpcpc> eigentlich nicht hab den computer rausgekramt  vorher hat er ja funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> hm
<pcpcpc> die Rechte zu normalisieren hab ich ebend probiert dann kam nur sowas wie ist nur lesbar
<LetoThe2nd> ja klar, gast kann da sicher nichts machen
<LetoThe2nd> und du hast *nur* passwd benutzt, und zwar *als* dieser user?
<pcpcpc> also im terminal kann ich mich ja als benutzer anmelden
<LetoThe2nd> benutzt du ein verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis? ;)
<pcpcpc> argh
<pcpcpc> ich glaube nicht
<pcpcpc> nein
<LetoThe2nd> sonst absolut *nix* geändert, keine updates gemacht etc.ppp.?
<pcpcpc> genau
<pcpcpc> nachdem ich mich nicht mehr anmelden konnte
<pcpcpc> hab ich nun einiges ausprobiert
<LetoThe2nd> aber vorher? - tust du mal ein lsb_release -a in ein pastebin, bitte?
<pcpcpc> jo
<LetoThe2nd> und dann vielleicht mal auch die ~/.xsession-errors
<pcpcpc> eine sekunde
<pcpcpc> kann ich das als gast machen
<LetoThe2nd> w+rde ich schon sagen.
<dadrc> Sonst pastebinit
<pcpcpc> also ich bin an nem anderen pc den ersten output schreib ich hier mal einfach rein
<pcpcpc> no lsb modules are available
<LetoThe2nd> danke fürs zuhören
<pcpcpc> distributor ID: Ubuntu
<pcpcpc> description: ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<pcpcpc> relaese: 12.04
<pcpcpc> codename: precise
<pcpcpc> das andere man ich ins pastedings ok
<pcpcpc> beim anderen kommt datei nicht gefunden..
<pcpcpc> ich probiers mal als user
<pcpcpc> ~ ersetzt den benutzer namen oder?
<jokrebel> pcpcpc: Der wurde aber schon länger nicht mehr komplett Upgedated anscheinend.
<pcpcpc> ja
<pcpcpc> hab ihn rausgekramt
<pcpcpc> und müsste an die daten
<jokrebel> pcpcpc: Wenn es nur um an die Daten kommen geht nimm am besten eine LiveCD und kopier Dir damit was Du brauchst. Geht vermutlich einiges schneller, als erstmal das alles Upzudaten und zu reparieren nur um an die Daten zu kommen.
<pcpcpc> okay
<LetoThe2nd> pcpcpc: support bitte nur hier im channel
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, hat jemand mit dem Editor vi ? Wie importiere ich einen Text den ich im Kommandomodus in die Statuszeile getippt, bzw. kopiert habe ?
<LetoThe2nd> pcpcpc: und die datei .xsession-errors sollte eben im home deines nicht-anmeldebaren benutzers liegen
<pcpcpc> gäb es noch eine möglichkeit dem gast genügendrechte zu geben um aufs verzeichnis zuzugreifen zukönnen
<pcpcpc> ok er sagt kann nicht gefunden werden
<LetoThe2nd> du sagtest doch du kannst dich als der benutzer anmelden
<LetoThe2nd> also im terminal
<pcpcpc> genau
<LetoThe2nd> na dann tu das doch mal, und installier pastebinit
<pcpcpc> /home/pc/.xsession-errors
<pcpcpc> kann nicht gefunden werden
<LetoThe2nd> dann paste mal ein ls -al deines homeverzeichnisses, ausser irgendwelche dateinamen wären extrem privat
<Lucid_Lynx> Ich_nackig_beim_Frühstücken.jpg
<Lucid_Lynx> lol..
<LetoThe2nd> Lucid_Lynx: vielen dank für den hilfreichen kommentar.
<pcpcpc> ok ich glaub das wird mir mir nichts mehr - weiss auch gar nicht mehr wie ich jetzt die meldung aus dem terminal ohne abtippen da rausbekommen soll
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<pcpcpc> schon ok
<LetoThe2nd> wir sagten doch mehrfach, du sollst pastebinit benutzen
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du nicht nachfragst, gehen wir davon aus dass du weisst was gemeint ist.
<pcpcpc> zurecht
<pcpcpc> egal vielen dank
<pcpcpc> top
<pcpcpc> und lustiger kommentar
<pcpcpc> haut rein
<bekks> Mist. Schon wieder einer gegangen weil unsere Glaskugeln Weihnachtsurlaub haben. :>
<Lucid_Lynx> toll, die Wiki gibts auch zum download..
<bekks> Klingt schon so unnötig :)
<Lucid_Lynx> unnötig..., der kennt UNSEREINS nicht.. tzz..
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: :set paste dann wird richtig eingerrückt
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: aso du willst kopieren
<Lucid_Lynx> URL
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172265/how-to-use-a-common-clipboard-for-vim-and-unity
<kubine> Title: How to use a common clipboard for vim and Unity? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Lucid_Lynx> <<-- Confuzius schliesst seine Maus wieder an..., klick...*
<pcpcpc> Ok nochmal: Ich möchte nun von einem USB stick aus booten um an meine Daten zukommen (Anmeldung versagt). Ich verstehe nicht woher ich nun diese Boot dateien bekomme ich leß immer nur von Boot-CD auf USB. Kann mir jemand flix einen Link schicken wo ich einfach die Dateien auf meinen USB stick ziehen kann?
<bekks> sowas gibts nicht.
<pcpcpc> Unter Windows wird hierfür in der Community-Dokumentation der Linux Live USB Creator  vorgeschlagen.
<pcpcpc> würde ich mit der Version an die Daten rankommen?
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: hum ne geht nicht. Bin gerade auch am schauen. Ist recht interessant. Bisher hatte ich nur :set paste gebraucht (das auf f8 gelegt wurde)
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: für die anderen sachen nehme ich dann meist gleich gedit
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12535/how-to-copy-text-from-vim-to-an-external-program
<kubine> Title: ubuntu - How to copy text from vim to an external program? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<bekks> pcpcpc: du musst einen bootfähigen usb stick erstellen. das ist etwas völlig anderes als "Dateien auf den Stick zu ziehen".
<Lucid_Lynx> PBeck: Ich habe den text im vi-editor, aber in der Statuszeile..; wie bekomme ich den Text nun in die Datei ?
<bekks> pcpcpc: Und "mit dieser Version" ist auch deutlich unklar, weil die "Version" einzig und alleine davon abhängt, welches Ubuntu du da auf den Stick "machst".
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: in der statuszeile hilft er dir nicht viel - einfach i drücken und einfügen per rechts klick und einfügen
<Lucid_Lynx> "Statuszeile", also im der letzten unteren Zeile zur Kommando eingabe
<pcpcpc> bekks: wenn ich an meine Daten auf einem 12.04 system rankommen möchte würde diese anleitung greifen?
<pcpcpc> http://www.lidux.de/linux-tutorials/5-ubuntu-usb-stick-installieren-unetbootin.html
<kubine> Title: Linux-Tutorial: Ubuntu auf USB-Stick installieren (unter Windows mit UNetBootin) (at www.lidux.de)
<Lucid_Lynx> PBeck: habe ich per Shift+Einfg in die Kommandozeile eingefügt...
<Lucid_Lynx> also Statuszeile...
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: und was hindert dich den text nochmal einzufügen in die datei?
<Lucid_Lynx> super..., danke...
<Lucid_Lynx> Übung..
<bekks> ppq: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: :)
<ppq> hm?
<bekks> ppq: Sorry ;)
<bekks> pcpcpc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin :)
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pcpcpc> okay und es ist nicht so wichtig welche ubuntu version ich benutze um die vorherigen datein zu benutzen?
<pcpcpc> datein aus einer 12.04 version+
<bekks> Was für dateien? :)
<bekks> Du baust einen USB Stick um davon zu booten und anschliessend auf deine Dateien auf deiner Festplatte zuzugreifen. Datendateien. Du kopierst keine Systemdateien.
<pcpcpc> ja ok ist logisch
<bekks> Ergo ist die Ubuntuversion egal.
<pcpcpc> alles klar ich danke dir
<Mike1> *grrrrrrrr* der blöde Scanner mag mich nicht :(
<jokrebel> Mike1: Präzisiere die Fehlermeldung und den Typ bitte ;-)
<Mike1> Epson Precision 1250 PHOTO, XUbuntu 13.10 64bit,  Thinkpad L440
<Mike1> scanimage -L braucht ewig, zeigt ihn aber (meistens) an. Mit export SANE_DEBUG_PLUSTEK zeigt sich dann, das er bei „Waiting for scanner ready“ hängt
<Mike1> im Internet hört man von Problemen mit USB3.0
<ph2wo> kann ich nicht zustimmen
<Mike1> *im Zusammenhang mit USB3.0
<jokrebel> achja? Und ein USB 2 gibts an Deinem Rechner gar nicht mehr? Wirklich _alle_ schon USB 3.0
<jokrebel> Und tritt das mit XSane auch auf?
<Mike1> jokrebel: eigentlich ist nur einer der 4 Ports USB3.0, hängen aber glaub ich alle intern an einem USB3.0 Hub. Wie finde ich das heraus?
<Mike1> hab bisher nur simple-scan probiert, das erkennt den Scanner in einem von 3 Versuchen und hängt dann ewig, sobald man starten drückt
<Mike1> oh, Mama ruft wegen Mittagessen
<jokrebel> Mike1: Vielleicht reicht ja auch schon eine feste IP-Adresse, wenn schon scanimage -L so lange braucht. Siehe auch Hinweis unterhalb von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Scanner#Netzwerk-Einbindung
<kubine> Title: Epson-Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> ist ja nicht über Netzwerk verbunden
<jokrebel> was bedeutet "braucht ewig" in Zeiteinheiten?
<bekks> Das sind bestimmt einige "braucht ganz schön lange" :)
<Mike1> jokrebel: xsane zeigt ganz kurz ein Fenster „Suche Geräte“ an, das verschwindet dann für 2 oder 3 Minuten
<Mike1> dann taucht das Vorschaufenster mit leerem grauem Hintergrund auf
<Mike1> wieder einige Zeit später taucht der Rest auf
<jokrebel> Mike1: Meinte eigentlich das "ewig" welches scanimage -L braucht.
<Lucid_Lynx> Was bedeutet bitte die Bezeichnung "signierte Pakete"... ?
<Mike1> wenn ich dann auf Scannen gehe, kriege ich ein „Konnte Scanner nicht starten Fehler während Geräte I/O“
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: In welchem Zusammenhang?
<Lucid_Lynx> Ubuntu Paketverwaltung..
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Gibt es da auch einen ganzen Satz um den "Zusammenhang" tatsächlich zu versteh?
<Lucid_Lynx> moment bitte, "copy und paste"..
<Lucid_Lynx> Auch wenn die Gefahr durch signierte Pakete und das weitgehende Fehlen von Viren und Trojanern relativ gering ist, kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass Sie durch schadhafte Pakete Einbrechern Tür und Tor in Ihr System öffnen.
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Sprich: verzichte auf Gedanken-Pünktchen und schreib sie nieder. Wir sind keine Hellseher und die Glaskugeln sind so kurz vor Weihnachten in der Reinigung.
<Lucid_Lynx> jokrebel...
<Lucid_Lynx> es sind immer die selben..
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Jo - es sind immer die selben, die meinen mit Halbsätzen verstünden die ganzen anderen was man meine.
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Ich setz Dich jetzt so lange auf BRainignore bis du einen vernünftigen Satz hinbekommst.
<Lucid_Lynx> gerne...
<bekks> Schön. Treibs halt nicht zu weit.
<Lucid_Lynx> besser als meckern, bitte auf ignore setzen....
<Lucid_Lynx> dann hab ich auch meine ruhe..
<bekks> Wenn du so weiter machst, haben wir bald wieder permanent Ruhe vor Dir.
<S0NiC_> Hi bekks 
<bekks> moin S0NiC_ 
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Vermutlich ist das irgend ein Satz aus dem Wiki und hat nicht wirklich einen konkreten Bezug zu einem aktuellen Problem von Dir, richtig?
<Lucid_Lynx> Ich versuche zu verstehen was die Phrase `signierte Pakete´ zu sagen hat, es bezieht sich auf die Ubuntu Paketquellen (Repositories) , bzw. Paketquellen anderer Softwarehersteller.. also Software von dritt-Anbietern...
<Lucid_Lynx> leider, verstehte ich das Ubuntu - oder Debiansystem der Paketverwaltung noch nicht..
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Lass die .. sein. Letzte Warnung.
<Lucid_Lynx> nur zu dumm, das ich nicht gleich zu Debian gegangen bin, die haben doch wohl "sehr gute Dokumentation"
<Lucid_Lynx> nöö
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen#GPG-Signaturen 2 Sekunden bei Google - und hier ist gedacht für konkrete Fragen!
<kubine> Title: Fremdquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bei Problemen!
<Lucid_Lynx> Da frag ich mich doch gleich bei welchem apt-get Befehl die zugehörigen signaturen übermittelt werden..
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Kannst auch gerne nen Querverweis dort einpflegen wo Du das nicht fands. (Its a Wiki!) Ansonsten - red mit den Leuten von ubuntuusers (haben auch nen IRC Kanal). Aber hier ist kein "wir erklären das Wiki"
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Und das ist nun tatsächlich die letzte Ermahnung. Komm bitte wieder wenn Du tatsächlich ein Support-Relevantes Problem mit einem Orginal-Ubuntu hast. Ansonsten: allerhöchsten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte.
<Lucid_Lynx> :-P...
<Lucid_Lynx> hört doch mal auf alles zu ver ballern..., so was..
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Könnt ihr mir damit helfen eine neuere libusb-Version zu installieren als die, die ich jetzt mit Ubuntu 13.04 hab? Aktuell ist 1.0.12 installiert, ich bräuchte aber 1.0.16. Wo kann ich diese Version finden? Auf libusb.org finde ich es jedenfalls nicht. :(
<jokrebel> NTQ: Erklär Doch besser Dein eigentliches Problem erstmal welches Dich zu der Annahme bringt (inlusive Recherchenlinks) dass Du eine andere als mitgeliefert brauchst.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ich möchte die Entwicklerversion von libsigrok installieren, mehr eigentlich nicht. Bei Releaseversion fehlen mir ein paar Sachen, die ich gerne jetzt schon benutzen möchte.
<bekks> Dann wirdt du entweder selbst ein aktuelleres Paket bauen müssen oder aber ein PPA suchen müssen.
<NTQ> bekks: Naja, deswegen suche ich ja auch den Sourcecode für libusb-1.0.16, damit ich ihn selbst kompilieren kann. Aber irgendwie scheint mir libusb.org nicht die richtige Anlaufstelle zu sein, da die Version dort sogar älter ist als die in den Ubuntuquellen.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Für saucy und trusty gibt es Treffer bei Google. Gibt es plausible Gründe zu "entwickeln" aber nicht aktuelleste Ubuntuversionen zu nutzen?
<NTQ> Entwickeln will ich an libsigrok nichts, nur benutzen. ;)
<jokrebel> NTQ: Ok, dann halt ohne. Was hindert Dich 13.10 zu nutzen?
<NTQ> 13.04 läuft gerade so gut und ich hab Angst, dass es bei einem Distributionsupgrade Probleme mit Cinnamon gibt. Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe, stelle ich alles auf Xubuntu um, aber jetzt noch nicht. Ich habe viel selbstkompiliertes bei mir laufen, einige angepasste Skripte, usw. Das dauert immer ewig, wenn man dann auf eine nächst höhere Version gehen will, wieder alles einzurichten, dass es so läuft wie es soll.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie plausible das für dich klingt. :D
<jokrebel> NTQ: Klingt schon plausibel ;-) Die Frage ist halt nur ob es sich rentieren wird das auch in einer auslaufenden Version noch zu versuchen ans laufen zu bekommen (mit dem Risiko alles zu schrotten <g>)
<NTQ> Naja, dann wäre ich gezwungen alles neu zu machen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch mal endlich meine Nvidia-Karte richtig zu installieren, sodass ich zumindest mal einen externen Bildschirm anschließen kann.
<NTQ> Also ich weiß schon um die Risiken, aber mal schauen.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Wer oder was benötigt denn diese lib? Wirst ja kaum die lib selbst verwenden wollen, wenn Du ja nicht entwickelst?
<NTQ> darüber kommt libsigrokdecode und pulseview, damit ich mit meinem USB Logicanalyser meine Mikrocontroller-Projekte besser "abhören" kann.
<koegs> NTQ: das paket zu bekommen ist ja jetzt nicht so schwer, die frage ist, ob sich das ohne probleme installieren lässt :)
<stevieh> sachtmal, 12.04 direkter update nach 13.10 geht nicht, oder? Muss ich 12.10 und 13.04 erst drüberorgeln?
<NTQ> hmja, deswegen würde ich lieber den source nutzen und selbst kompilieren. dann sieht man direkt, ob abhängigkeiten fehlen.
<koegs> stevieh: ja
<stevieh> hmm... ich machs trotzdem so. bin zu faul, die sw nachzuziehen...
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/source/saucy/libusb
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Informationen über Quellcode-Paket libusb in saucy (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> koegs: Ja, hab's schon kompiliert ohne Probleme. Ich zöger nur noch mit dem make install. :D
<bekks> Solltest du auch.
<bekks> make install ist ein sicherer Weg sich sein System zu zerschiesseb. Benutz checkinstall
<NTQ> bekks: achso? Hab ich zwar mal von gehört, aber muss ich mir dann wohl mal anschauen.
<stevieh> pff...
<NTQ> also wenn ich sudo checkinstall mache, dann wird erstmal noch nichts installiert, nur das deb-paket erzeugt?
<bekks> Es wird ein .deb gebaut und versucht, das .deb zu installieren.
<bekks> checkinstall hat aber auch Optionen ;)
<Darkfire2012> guten Abend.
<Darkfire2012> gibt es Opera unite nicht mehr?
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Glaub Opera wurde für Linux eingestellt :-(
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Die letzte für Linux verfügbare Opera-Version ist 12.16. <-- aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera
<kubine> Title: Opera › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> ja aber unite ist nicht dabei.
<jokrebel> was wäre Opera"unite" überhaupt gewesen?
<jokrebel> …ah wenn er weitergelesen hätte oder noch da wäre: Einigen Zeilen weiter unter im Opera-Wiki-Link wie gepostet - Zitat: "…Komponenten wie Opera Unite und Funktionen wie die Unterstützung von Widgets wurden ersatzlos gestrichen" ;-)
<bekks> Opera ist tot - ist doch egal wie die Komponenten hiessen :)
<Rochvellon> jo, für linux und andere betriebssysteme. nur noch für MS und MAC wird weiter entwickelt.
<apollo13> gut weg
 * jokrebel macht jetzt auch mal die ganzen Scanner-Tabs wieder zu, da da anscheinend kein Interesse mehr besteht ^^
<Mike1> guten Abend
<Mike1> bei dem XUbuntu meiner Mama versteckt sich Skype brav als Trayicon, aber wenn man es wieder öffnen will, muss man extra draufklicken und "Aktivieren" auswählen
<Mike1> warum ist das so? Bei meinem Arch ist geht das direkt auf. Irgendein Patch von Ubuntu?
<rhagu> hi, ich habe mir ein kleines skript gebastelt, um die bandbreite von partitionen zu testen und bisher hat es auch gut funktioniert, aber jetzt habe ich ein for um die beiden bereits bestehenden fors gelegt, aber jetzt läuft das "dd" nicht mehr durch, woran kann das liegen?
<rhagu> ach ja, hier ist das skript: http://pastebin.com/ZRPeGapf
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash datei="./Ergebnisse.csv" touch $datei echo "512; 1k; 2k; 4k - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> rhagu: kommt ein fehler?
<rhagu> ne, läuft einfach durch, er schreibt auch alles, was er soll, nur das dd schein nicht durchzulaufen
<PBeck> rhagu: jede for-schleife muss mit done abgeschlossen werden
<rhagu> PBeck http://pastebin.com/tz6Et5kR das ist das Ergebniss
<kubine> Title: 512; 1k; 2k; 4k; 8k; 16k; 32k; 64k; 128k; 256k; 512k; 1M; 2M; 4M; 8M; zfs ; - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> aso das hast du ja, aber vielleicht an der falschen stelle. Mal genauer gucken
<rhagu> PBeck er läuft ja auch für alle durch und schreibt dann den zusammengesetzten string in die Datei
<bekks> rhagu: Dein Script ist - nunja, bestenfalls sinnlos. Grösstes Manko: du setzt bs= und count= nicht so, dass die zu testenden Daten grösser sind als das RAM des Rechners.
<rhagu> der zusammengesetzte string besteht dann ja aus dem ; und dem Ergebniss des dd
<PBeck> endstring="$endstring $speed ;" <= wieso?
<PBeck> und endstring=""?
<rhagu> bekks ach bitte, wie kommt es, dass du nie auf das Problem eingehst, sondern immer nur an Randbedingungen rumnörgelst? Es gibt eine Datei /dev/mapper/encrypted2 und die ist größer als der Ram, deswegen brauch ich auch kein count
<bekks> rhagu: Gut, dann halte ich mich aus deinen Pseudoproblemen zu Thema Benchmarking raus. Ich werde Dir nicht sagen, wie man Dateisysteme sinnvoll testet, und ebenso wenig werde ich Dir sagen, auf welche Dinge man dabei achten sollte.
<rhagu> PBeck endstring="" damit der das erste mal aufgerufen wird, war mir nicht sicher, aber unter matlab gab es da glaub ich probleme eine variable zu verändern, die es noch nicht gibt
<rhagu> PBeck endstring="$endstring $speed ;" habe ich geschrieben, damit eine ganze Zeile aus den Ergebnissen für die einzelnen blocksizes zusammengesetzt wird, bevor diese Zeile dann in die csv geschrieben wird. Also um die Tabelle zu strukturieren
<rhagu> PBeck damit soll endstring also immer wieder upgedated werden bis einer von den 4 durchläufen durch ist
<PBeck> rhagu: wo wird den der befehl aufgerufen?
<rhagu> PBeck der um endstring in die datei zu schreiben, oder dd?
<PBeck> rhagu: na um dd auszuführen. Du schreibst es nur in die variable
<rhagu> PBeck doh!
<PBeck> mach nochmal ein $endstring vor oder nach dem echo
<rhagu> mein Fehler, ich depp hab neugestartet und jetzt gibt es keine /dev/mapper/encrypted2 mehr . .. 
<rhagu> PBeck vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen, ich probiers jetzt mal mit der Datei
<rhagu> PBeck und es funktioniert :-D frohe Weihnachten noch
<PBeck> rhagu: an was lags?
<rhagu> ja ich erzeuge die /dev/mapper/encrypted2 mittel dmsetup und cryptsetup, damit ich zufallszahlen zum schreiben habe (bei urandom wird die CPU zum bottleneck), aber ich hatte den PC runtergefahren, ohne mich daran zu erinnern und dann hat es meine Quelldatei gelöscht
<PBeck> und der befehl wurde auch so ausgeführt?
<rhagu> ja, aber ohne if hat es nicht funktioniert, wahrscheinlich kam sogar eine fehlermeldung aber ich schätze jetzt mal, dass awk die weggeschnitten hat
<PBeck> ah ok
<rhagu> naja, Wald vor lauter Bäumen *g*
<riverkiller> Hi bin Ubuntu 13.10Anfänger und möchte unter Wine Pokertracker 4 installieren, das Programm benötigt postsql das lässt sich nicht installieren hat jemand lösungsvorschläge ? 
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-24
<killown> could anyone help me?
<ring0> wenn du eine frage hast, klar :)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ubu_> huhu, frohes fest ;)
<Haraldo> Guten Morgen und frohes Fest. Die Unterstützung von 13.04 endet im Januar, gibt es da ein genaueres Datum?
<stevieh> 32.1.14
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Frühesten 1ster ;-) spätestens letzter wirst Du keine (nicht mehr alle) Sicherheitsunterstützung haben.
<Haraldo> jokrebel, ich danke, klingt nach einem Festtags-Upgrade auf 13.10 die nächsten Tage.
<ubu_> hab da mal ne frage
<ubu_> passt nicht ganz zu ubuntu
<ubu_> https://secure.premiumize.me/images/jd2.png
<ubu_> kann bei jdownloader diesen eintrag nicht wählen
<ubu_> jemand eine ahnung?
<stevieh> Haraldo: mach das auf jeden Fall. Die aktuelle Ubuntu Politik lässt es IMHO nicht mehr zu, Versionen zu überspringen, wenn man LTS verlässt.
<Haraldo> stevieh, danke, ich installiere allerdings immer komplett neu.
<stevieh> echt? seh ich keinen Grund dafür, aber jeder wie er mag.
<TheInfinity> ubu_: das wäre was für den jdownloader support.
<ubu_> TheInfinity: die schlafen noch
<Haraldo> stevieh, konkrete Gründe hat es nicht. Macht es keinen Sinn und funktioniert es gut, dann probiere ich es gerne mal.
<TheInfinity> ubu_: tjo. musst wohl warten. :)
<ubu_> :)
<stevieh> Haraldo: hatte eigentlich noch keine Probleme, die ich auf nen Upgrade zurückführen würde und es ist schon ein tacken weniger arbeit, was die Systeminstallation betrifft... 
<Haraldo> stevieh, gut, Entscheidung gefallen, ich upgrade geschwind. Danke sehr.
<stevieh> machmal ;-)
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Viel Erfolg. Hab hier auch einige Rechner die bereits zigfach Releas-Upgrades hinter sich haben.
<jokrebel> +e
<TheInfinity> dvb-s2 non hd hat ton, s2 hd nicht. scary. Oo
<Haraldo> Danke, jokrebel und stevieh, dann gehe ich es dieses mal so an. Einfach in der Verwaltung aktivieren und dann sudo update-manager -c?
<stevieh> einfach "Software Aktualisierung" starten? :-)
<stevieh> TheInfinity: haben die bei HD evtl. nur noch AC3, bei SD ists ja normales mpa...
<TheInfinity> stevieh: ne, lag an kaffeine und nem zu kleinen xine buffer. google ist was feines. :)
<stevMAS> :-)
<LupusE> Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass die Kamera angeschlossen wird
<LupusE> und dass die driver angebracht ist.
<LupusE> grossartige uebersetzung im GUVCView :)
<Haraldo> Asus Laptop, Upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10: Kein Sound mehr, ging zuvor einwandfrei, Lautsprechersymbol grau. Wie gehe ich vor?
<koegs> Haraldo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<kubine> Title: sound - Volume indicator issue after xubuntu 13.10 upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Haraldo> koegs, done, perfekt! Herzlichen Dank! :-)
<jokrebel> Haraldo: Dann kann ja der Januar beruhigend kommen ;-)
<Haraldo> jokrebel, nun bin ich gerüstet und proste dem Ersten zu, genau. ;-)
<jokrebel> …so bevor jetzt hier die ersten Weihnachts-buntus auftauchen. Schöne Feiertage - CU
<Darkfire2012> guten Abend und frohe Festtage.
<willensbruch> Hallo! Folgendes Problem: habe Chromium installiert, wenn ich nun auf den Menübutton obens links gehe und Webbrowser klicke werde ich jedes mal aufs neu gefragt welchen Browser ich haben will... habe schon 10x chromium ausgewählt aber bekomme diese Abfrage immer wieder? Jemand eine Idee?
<iBlink> hast du schon alle aktuell laufenden Browser komplett geschlossen und es danach nochmal versucht?
<iBlink> Auch den prozess gekillt?
<willensbruch> Ja, auch vollen Reboot
<iBlink> Mhh interessant :/
<willensbruch> Habe das Problem an zwei verschieden Rechnern, beides ganz frische 13.10 Installationen
<willensbruch> Wo liegt die config zu diesem menübutton? evtl. kann ich da direkt chromium reinschreiben?
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-25
<willensbruch> Ah ich sehe es geht auch mit GUI mitteln... gut, hab jetzt nen Hartverweis zu /usr/bin/chromium-browser gemacht ;)
<iBlink> Und damit hats geklappt?
<willensbruch>  jep
<iBlink> komisch...
<iBlink> Egal, hauptsache funktioniert ;)
<ring0> zum menüeintrag editieren ist alacarte ganz praktisch
<willensbruch> Hab jetzt Rechtsklick auf den Button, dort dann Properties :)
<TheInfinity> hmm. kann mir wer sagen was in /etc/default/samba drinsteht?
<PBeck> http://mixeduperic.com/downloads/org-files/ubuntu/etcsambasmbconf-ubuntu-12041-default-file.html TheInfinity 
<kubine> Title: /etc/samba/smb.conf - Ubuntu 12.04.1 - Default File | mixeduperic.com (at mixeduperic.com)
<PBeck> TheInfinity: bist du am selbst bauen?
<PBeck> das von mir verlinkte scheint smb.conf zu sein ..
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29481/how-can-i-run-samba <= hier steht, dass die datei nur runmoade daemons enthält - ist aber noch von 10.10
<kubine> Title: server - How can I run samba? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417322/ so sieht die bei nem 12.04.3 aus
<kubine> Title: samba › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xmfs> hallo
<xmfs> Ich benutze Unity 2D, wenn ich Fenster mit dem Touchpad(PS2) ziehe, funktioniert das problemlos, wenn Fenster mit einer angeschlossenen USB-Maus ziehe, erzeugt das CPU-Last und die Fenster bewegen sich sehr langsam
<xmfs> Google ist zu diesem speziellen Problem nicht sehr gesprächig, hat jemand eine Idee? :-)
<PBeck> xmfs: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/63214/mouse-in-ubuntu-12-04-unity-2d-stalls-occasionally
<kubine> Title: Mouse in Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity 2D) stalls occasionally - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<PBeck> sowas auch?
<PBeck> xmfs: interessant wäre noch die grafikkarte
<xmfs> PBeck, geforce fx 5200 mit nvidia-172 Treiber
<xmfs> ich versuchs es mal mit aktiviertem nvdia-agp
<PBeck> xmfs: http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/21844-howto-changing-mouse-polling-rate-on-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Howto: Changing mouse polling rate on Ubuntu - Urban Terror Forums (at www.urbanterror.info)
<PBeck> xmfs: welche ubuntu version?
<xmfs> PBeck, sieht nach einer vernünftigen Lösung aus ;-)
<xmfs> 12.04
<xmfs> ich starte das Teil mal neu
<PBeck> xmfs: hum weiß nicht ob das eine lösung ist. Ich sammel einfach mal :) Vielleicht findet man was raus.
<xmfs> PBeck, PS2 macht ja keine Probleme
<xmfs> PBeck, usbhid mousepoll=20 hilft :-)
<PBeck> xmfs: hum komisch
<PBeck> xmfs: wieso nutzt du den eigentlich unity 2d?
<xmfs> PBeck, die fx5200 ist auf der unity-blacklist, wegen fehlerhaften Rendern
<gugaua> Hallo, Ich verwende proftpd-basic auf einen Ubuntu-Server 12.04 ich steuere das Programm über die gadmin-proftpd Oberfläche, ich habe einen virtuellen Benutzer hinzugefügt und der kann den Verzeichnisinhalt nicht empfangen... kann mir da jemadn weiterhelfen?
<gugaua> Ahja die Fehlermedlung ist Verzeichnisinhalt kann nicht empfangen werden
<gugaua> und die Logs unter /var/log/proftpd/* geben keine Fehler aus
<xmfs> gugaua, als unix-user funktioniert es aber?
<flecki> Frohe Weihnachten an alle 
<iBlink> Gleichfalls ;)
<gugaua> xmfs: also im Moment nicht da ich die Option Virtuelle User ausgewählt habe
<gugaua> ah und euch auch Fröhliche Weinachten :)
<gugaua> Davor aber ging es
<flecki> ich sehe gerade mal wieder vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht 
<flecki> wie bekomme ich ein Verzeichnisbaum angezeigt 
<gugaua> ich hab aber auch etwas spezieleres gemacht weil er in www-data herumspielen soll
<flecki> anstelle den Ort 
<gugaua> hab ihn aber die gruppe www-data gegeben
<xmfs> gugaua, als ich das mal eingerichtet habe, mußten in einer config-datei lese - und schreibrechte für die virtuellen user definiert werden
<gugaua> ich hab alle rechte gegeben zum testen
<gugaua> auch apply gedrückt
<gugaua> das einzig komische die Standard Comment ist "User setting not found"
<xmfs> gugaua, am besten du gleichst die von dem tool erstellten config-dateien mit mit ubuntu-wiki proftp-artikel manuell ab, da niemand weiß, was das tool für einstellungen setzt
<gugaua> okay gute Idee :)
<xmfs> flecki,  meinst du im terminal?
<flecki> nee im explorer oder wie der bei linux heist 
<flecki> terminal ist ja console richtig 
<xmfs> flecki, nutzt die unity-oberfläche?
<flecki> gnom 
<xmfs> flecki, ansicht -> seitenleiste -> Baum
<xmfs> ist eigtentlich schnell gefunden
<flecki> so noch eine dumme frag wo find ich ansicht 
<flecki> bei mir steht da nur seitenleiste anzeigen ja / nein bzw F9
<xmfs> flecki, du nutzt wahrscheinlich eine aktuelle ubuntu-version
<flecki> ja 
<flecki> bei den 11.04 konte man das einfach umstellen 
<xmfs> flecki, die gnome-entwickler haben in neueren versionen neutilus stark reduziert, gut möglich daß diese obtion auch entfernt wurde
<flecki> ah ok 
<xmfs> als alternative kannst du nemo aus den offiziellen repo installieren
<flecki> wäre aber dof 
<flecki> f
<flecki> doof  
<xmfs> das ist nautilus auf dem stand von gnome 3.4
<gugaua> Jetzt hab ich mal die logs von proftpd ich habe nur zum testen den server unter root laufen... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6634838/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<flecki> danke für die antwort xmfs
<gugaua> Nach dem MLSD Befehl wird die Verbundung geschlossen
<ring0> flecki, kannst mal gucken, ob du mit dconf org - gnome - nautilus - list-view - use-tree-view aktivieren kannst
<ring0> dann hast du den tree zwar nicht auf linken seite von nautilus, aber immerhin kannst du die ordner rechts im tree durchklicken
<flecki> nee ging leiter nicht 
<flecki> ich werd es aber überleben :)
<ring0> ging nicht heißt?
<xmfs> gugaua, hast den den config-schnipsel aus dem ubuntu-wiki deiner config hinzugefügt und mit ftppasswd den user erstellt?
<xmfs> weil in der aktuellen config zeigen die verzeichnisse auf das gadmin-verzeichnis
<gugaua> boah ich glaub ich lass die Gui ich hab keine Ahnung was die Gui gemacht hat
<flecki> im terminal kam die meldung error : unknown command org
<gugaua> der user wurde über die Gui erstellt wie und was die macht zeigt die nicht
<gugaua> ahso
<gugaua> beim user erstellen?
<ring0> flecki, :) du musst im terminal dconf ausführen. ist das nicht installiert, musst du das nachholen mit sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<flecki> ah ko 
<flecki> ok  so rum :(
<ring0> flecki, org - gnome - nautilus - list-view ist die reihenfolge, in der du dich durch dconf klickst
<ring0> flecki, bist du bei list-view, kannst du einfach einen haken bei use-tree-view setzen und gut
<flecki> manche dinge gehen bei windows einfacher 
<flecki> aber ich will mich in linux einarbeiten 
<ring0> das interessiert hier keinen
<flecki> schon klar das es hir keinen interessiert 
<ring0> flecki, du kannst auch direkt "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.list-view use-tree-view true" eingeben. aber dann ist der lernfaktor noch geringer
<xmfs> flecki, unter linux bauen sich manchmal kleine probleme zu einem für anfänger großen konstrukt auf, aber laß dich nicht entmutigen, da du später sehen wirst, daß unter linux/unix viele dinge sehr viel einfacher/transparenter sind als unter windows ;-)
<flecki> mir sind die befehle noch nicht geläufig 
<flecki> und wo ich die befehle herbekomme 
<ring0> hast du denn jetzt deinen tree bekommen?
<flecki> man bräuchte ein howto für befehle 
<xmfs> flecki, grundlegende befehle (befehle sind nur programme für das terminal) liegen in /bin
<flecki> nah ja ich arbeite gerade mit 2 systemen wo ich schreibe ist noch windows 
<flecki> und auf dem 2 rechner ein ubuntu 
<xmfs> ls /bin zeigt dir also grundlegende befehle an ;-)
<TheInfinity> flecki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Einf%C3%BChrung
<ring0> flecki, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte und die unterartikel dürften auch interessant sein
<ring0> flecki, das wiki ist hervorragend. wenn du eine frage zu einem programm hast, durchsuche das wiki einfach nach dem namen des programms. z.b. nautilus
<xmfs> flecki, um dich nicht zu entmutigen... dconf wirst du unter linux ähnlich oft benötigen, wie unter windows die registry, es ist gewissermaßen ein registry-nachbau für den GNOME-Desktop
<flecki> nach dem befehl gsettings..... kommt nu ...Schlüssel wert setzen 
<TheInfinity> dconf fasst man ja auch nur mit der kneifzange an. *duck*
<flecki> schemadir ; schema; schlüssel; 
<flecki> so erst mal abendessen 
<petra> ersteinmal Frohe Weihnachten! Jetzt zu meinem Problem: ich habe Xubuntu neu aufgesetzt früher waren meinen Daten unter petra@pferd//home/datenplatte jetzt sind sie auf petra@pferd//media/datenplatte  Wenn ich jetzt über meinen Laptop und Unison synchronisieren möchte, so bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: Lost connection with the server. Unter Unison ist ssh://petra@perd//media/datenplatte eingetragen. Weiß hier jemand, was ich falsch mach
<petra> en?
<petra> sorry, petra@pferd//media/datenplatte
<petra> also  Unter Unison ist ssh://petra@pferd//media/datenplatte eingetragen.
<ring0> flecki, der gesettings befehl wird fehlerfrei angenommen. irgendwas machst du falsch. probier doch aber mal die vorgehensweise mit dconf und durchklicken, wie ich es dir als erstes empfohlen habe…
<petra> ok, dann mal anders gefragt: wenn ich per Terminal vom Laptop auf mein Desktop-Rechner zugreifen möchte und SSH petra@pferd eingebe, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung connection refused 
<_moep_> läuft nen ssh server drauf? 
<petra> ah, ok, das wird es sein, ich glaube nicht:-( ist es schwer soetwas einzurichten?
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> installieren
<_moep_> fertig
<petra> bin schon dabei
<iBlink> Hey leute... was wenn man mit kill -9 den Prozess nicht tot bekommt? x)
<jokrebel> iBlink: Wird er da dann zum Zombie?
<ppq> iBlink: gelockter system call anscheinend. wenn in top ein Z dransteht, ist das ein zombie ;)
<ppq> versuch mal, den elternprozess zu killen
<ppq> (pstree hilft)
<ppq> wenn er nicht zu killen ist, ist das aber kein drama
<ppq> der verbraucht keine ressourcen
<gugaua> Hallo ich hatte vorher ein Problem mit proftpd hier ist die Lösung Problemlösungen
<gugaua> Bei Ubuntu 12.04 wird Version 1.3.4a von ProFTPD mitgeliefert. Diese enthält einen bekannten Bug, der bei Verwendung von "DirFakeUser off" oder "DirFakeGroup off" in der proftpd.conf die Verbindung trennt, sobald das Kommando "MLSD" oder "MLST" aufgerufen wird (was z.B. FileZilla macht). Als Workaround sollte man die beiden "Fake"-Anweisungen auskommentieren.
<xmfs> gugaua, "ubuntu und server" kann man da wohl nur meckern ;-)
<jokrebel> xmfs: Meckern und Ranten ist höchsten nebenan erwünscht ;-)
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend und Frohe Festtage.
<Darkfire2012> es gab doch mal ein schachspiel. ist das entfernt worden?
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: In einer Standardinstallation bereits vorinstalliert? Wann? Welche Version? Kann mich da an kein Schach erinnern das von anfangan drauf gewesen wäre.
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Aber schau mal bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schach da findest Du bestimmt was.
<kubine> Title: Schach › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> version 12.04
<bekks> Da ist kein Schach vorinstalliert.
<Darkfire2012> Aber in 10.04 war es vor installiert. in 12.04 muß ich dann nachinstallieren.
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Ich kann mich auch nicht für 10.04 erinnern, dass da Schach bereits vorinstalliert gewesen wäre. Vermutlich hast Du nur vergessen, dass Du das damals auch nachinstalliert hattest.
<Darkfire2012> hahaha jokrebel der war gut.
<Darkfire2012> habe dreamchess gefunden. fertig.
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Sollte kein Witz sein, aber sei es drum. 10.04 gibt ist eh gestorben. 
<jokrebel> -gibt
<jokrebel> schön dass Du was gefunden hast…
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Leider klang es eher so als hätte Dich da nicht mein geposteter Link drauf gebracht. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<Darkfire2012> Ich meinte Dein geeposteter Link hat mich auf dreamchess gebracht. 
<Darkfire2012> Du hast nichts falsch gemacht.
<jokrebel> Na dann is ja gut ;-) Gute Nacht und viel Spaß damit.
<Darkfire2012> jokrebel alles ist gut.
<willensbruch> Gibt es eine Tastenkonbination um um alle Fenster zu minimieren bzw. direkt auf den Desktop zu kommen? Falls nein, wie kann ich sowas realisieren?
<PBeck> willensbruch: strg + super + d
<willensbruch> PBeck: kann ich das auf Super+D umstellen?
<PBeck> willensbruch: wenn du super gedrückt hälst kommt eine übersicht aller tastaturbefehle
<PBeck> willensbruch: das war mal so, haben die aber irgendwann mal geändert
<PBeck> wahrscheinlich mit der spezial belegung von super in unity
<PBeck> *wegen
<PBeck> willensbruch: alt => tastatur => kürzel => navigation => hide all normal windows
<PBeck> (nicht alt, sondern super und tastatur eintippen
<PBeck> scheint bei meinen tests zu funktionieren. Wenns probleme gibt beim umschalten einfach wieder zurück ändern
<willensbruch> Danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-26
<Andy__> abend hat wer grade zeit und interesse sich einen wlan-problem an zu schauen?:) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417327/
<kubine> Title: Lenovo TP - E540 WLAN problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<pcpcpc> Hi, schönen guten Morgen - ich brauche Hilfe.
<pcpcpc> Ich komme nicht über meinen Anmelde Bildschirm hinweg. Immer wenn ich mich einloggen möchte erscheint nur kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm und es passiert nichts.
<pcpcpc> Es war ein alter PC den ich rausgekramt habe, wo ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch meine Daten von brauche.
<pcpcpc> Abgesehen davon, dass ich vorher mein Passwd zurück gesetzt habe, sollte ich eigentlich nichts umgestellt haben.
<pcpcpc> Hätte jemand Zeit?
<jokrebel> pcpcpc, Warum kopierst Du Dir Deine Daten nicht (wie glaub ich bereits empfohlen) per LiveCD runter?
<pcpcpc> Kann es sein dass das nicht geht wenn das Verzeichnis verschlüsselt ist?
<jokrebel> oh verschlüsselt? Dann bin ich eh schon raus…
<pcpcpc> Habs dann auch mit ecrypt-recover-private probiert
<pcpcpc> oder so
<pcpcpc> ähm. wenn ich mich durch die root shell anmelden kann
<pcpcpc> also als den gewünschten benutzer mit dem gesuchten home verzeichnis
<pcpcpc> könnte ich dann nicht durch verschiedene Befehle meine Daten auf eine Festplatte ziehen
<pcpcpc> also quasi das home verzeichnis
<jokrebel> vermutlich, hab aber von Verschlüsselung echt keine Ahnung.
<pcpcpc> okay
<Andy__> vielleicht hat wer grade zeit mir bei meinen wlan-problem zu helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417327/ es kommt öfters zu verbindungsabbrüchen wo kurz daruf sich der rechner mit dem wlan-box aber wieder verbinden kann. zudem ist ein komplettes fehlen des gerätes nach den bereitschaftsmodus 
<kubine> Title: Lenovo TP - E540 WLAN problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Andy__, Hab auch Lenovo und Wlan stellt sich hier auch manchmal schrecklich an, und dann gehts wieder Tagelang gut. Welchen Chipsatz hast du hier BCM4313
<Andy__> nun einen Intel Wireless 7260
<Andy__> hatte im netz bereits was von windowsusers gelesen die da probleme mit unter windows 7 haben und unter windows 8 funtzt das ding bei denen normal und andere haben das teil unter ubuntu 12.04 nicht zum laufen bekommen aber erst bei 13.10, wegen den aktuelleren kernel 3.11 dort ging das ding angeblich
<Andy__> naja bin ja auch erst hier mit der entwicklerversion von 1404 unterweg vielleicht hat was damit zu tun
<dreamon> Nun da wir unterschiedliche Chips haben, dann ich dir da leider auch nicht helfen.
<Andy__> aber BCM ist das nicht broadcom oder wie die heißen?
<dreamon> Andy__, Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Andy__> musstest du das ding über restricted driver installieren?
<dreamon> Nein lief direkt vom Start.. aber halt mit abbrüche. 
<bekks> Andy__: BCM ist Broadcom.
<Andy__> aha und auch ein fehlen des geräts nach dem bereitschaftsmodus?
<bekks> Das ist ein Problem, aber nicht broadcomspezifisch.
<dreamon> Es funktioniert solang es funktioniert. Zeigt er die Verbindung als bestehend im Netzwerkmanager geht aber nicht mehr. Trenne und verbinde neu dann gehts. Manchmal hilft aber auch nur ein Reboot
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welcher Treiber, welche Firmware.
<bekks> ? :)
<Andy__> bestimmt eine acpi-linux-geschichte mit den lenovo verbauten hauptplatinen in den laptops :/
<dreamon> bekks, Kein Streß. Bis April halt ich noch durch. Dann kommt eh 14.04 raus. 
<dreamon> Solange bleib ich noch bei 12.04
<Andy__> bekks, hast du dir meinen code-paste angeschaut?
<jokrebel> Andy__, Mit Deinem 14.04 wärst Du in #ubuntu-de+1 besser aufgehoben
<Andy__> aha
<Andy__> ich wurde hierher automatisch verbunden :)
<jokrebel> automatisch?
<Andy__> ja als ich xchat gestartet hatte :P
<Andy__> naja bin mal das problem in den ubuntu-de+1 mal posten danke aber für unterstützung an alle ;)
<pcpcpc> Hi leute ich komm einfach nicht weiter. Hab immer noch das problem dass ich mich nicht anmelden kann und auch nicht mit diversen ecryptfs befehlen, sei es über Gast oder live CD, auf mein Homeverzeichnis zuzugreifen zukönnen. Hätte jemand Zeit?
<bekks> pcpcpc: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<pcpcpc> 12.04
<bekks> Und was sind "diverse ecryptfs befehle"?
<pcpcpc> ecryptfs-recover-private
<pcpcpc> äh
<pcpcpc> und noch so eins
<pcpcpc> ...
<pcpcpc> moujn
<pcpcpc> mount"
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<jokrebel> !enter > pcpcpc und mit ... machst Du auch selten Freu(n)de
<kubine> pcpcpc und mit ... machst Du auch selten Freu(n)de: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<bekks> mountist übrigens kein ecryptfs Befehl.
<bekks> Und ohne genau Befehle mit allen Optionen werden wir nicht erraten, was du da tust und was "nicht funktioniert".
<pcpcpc> ja ok. Also wenn ich mich über die Konsole anmelde wird mir auch noch: "keyct1_search: Required key not availeble" angezeigt falls das hilft
<bekks> Und was tust du dann?
<Andy__> pcpcpc, warum packst du die ganzen Befehlsfolge nicht in paste.ubuntuusers.de ?
<pcpcpc> Andy, Wie geht das
<bekks> !pastebin | pcpcpc 
<bekks> !pastebin > pcpcpc 
<kubine> pcpcpc: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> So geht das.
<bekks> !pastebinit > pcpcpc 
<kubine> pcpcpc: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<bekks> Und so.
<pcpcpc> ok gebt mir ne Sekunde bitte
<Andy__> aber ein toller bot muss man echt sagen :)
<pcpcpc> hm also wenn ich `sudo apt-get install pastebinit` eingebe klappt das nicht ganz wird zwar "neu installiert" aber "kann nicht aufgelöst werden" und das "deb konnte nicht geholt werden". 
<pcpcpc> Geht nur mit Internet?
<bekks> Wie sollte es sonst gehen?
<pcpcpc> Könnte ich das auch aus dem Gastkonto heraus installieren
<pcpcpc> Ich könnte ja jetzt nur im Gastkonto das Internet aktivieren, glaube ich
<pcpcpc> Also iwconfig, ifconfig und iwlist ist glaub ich nichts für mich... Wenn ich den pc mit Lan verbinde bleibt die verbindung dann auch beim Terminal vom Benutzer erhalten, auch wenn ich sie im Benutzer Konto eingerichtet hab?
<pcpcpc> *gast konto eingercihtet hab7
<bekks> Wenn du den Benutzer nicht abmeldest, dann ja.
<pcpcpc> Ich muss mich doch bestimmt für die Problembehndlung vom gast abmelden. Also ich probiers jetzt einfach erstmal.
<bekks> Wiesodas?
<bekks> Wieso musst du dich dazu abmelden?
<pcpcpc> Achso ich kann mich dann auch innerhalb des gastkontos im Terminal als Benutzer anmelden? Also naja vielleicht z.b. um dann aufs gesuchte homeverzeichnis zuzugreifen.
<pcpcpc> Jedenfalls erlaubt mir das Gast konto ja natürlich auch nicht pastebinit zu installieren. Was mach ich da?
<bekks> MEld dich als Gast an, und dann geh einfach in das Terminal in dem du vorhin warst.
<bekks> Wo ist das Problem?
<pcpcpc> Also mit STRG ALT und F1?
<bekks> Wenn du da vorhin warst, dann ja.
<pcpcpc> ok
<pcpcpc> und dann log ich mich als benutzer ein und installiere pastebinit - eine sekunde
<pcpcpc> Ist geschafft
<pcpcpc> bekks: Ich soll jetzt die ausgabe der bereits ausgeführten Befehle posten oder? Wie komm ich da ran? ein reboot war schon dazwischen.
<Andy__> hmm pfeiltaste hoch im term? :) kannst bishereige durchschalten
<pcpcpc> aber nicht hinter den reboot oder?
<Andy__> doch
<pcpcpc> Wird nur noch der pastebinit befehl angezeigt
<bekks> Wieso war ein Reboot dazwischen?
<bekks> Und wann kriegen wir endlich den Pastebin mit den "ecryptfs Befehlen" zu sehen?
<pcpcpc> Weil ich "neu anfangen" wollte. bla.
<pcpcpc> Mach ich jetzt
<bekks> Genau. Bla.
<Andy__> irgendwie ist im #ubuntu+1 die leute aber schwer beschäftig und das obwohl die ja weltweit verteilt sind im channel
<k1l_> Andy__: die entwickler channels sind wesentlich mehr hilfe zur selbsthilfe fokussiert als die normalen final versionen
<Andy__> :C
<Andy__> das heißt ich werde dort nicht geholfen?
<k1l_> doch. aber das ist kein einsteiger-support channel wie #ubuntu und hier 
<bekks> Doch, natürlich. Aber du verwendest ein PRerelease - da erwartet man, dass du wesentlich mehr zur Problemlösung beiträgst als in "normalen" Kanälen.
<k1l_> alpha, beta etc releases sind ja auch keine einsteiger releases. also ergibt das ja schon sinn.
<Andy__> ja was soll ich da noch tolleres hineinschreiben als das mit dem link vom code und die silderungen das problemzone verbindungsabbrüche und fehlen des geräts nach den suspendmode
<bekks> Andy__: Fragen wir andersherum: warum verwendest du 14.04?
<k1l_> file nne bug
<Andy__> soll ich 13.10 versuchen und mich über andere sachen richtung graka ärgern?
<bekks> Wieso nicht 12.04?
<Andy__> ja 12.04 geht überhaupt nicht
<Andy__> kein wlan keine richtige grafikleistung :P
<Andy__> kernel ist zu alt
<k1l_> 12.04.3 hat den 3.8er kernel
<bekks> Zu alt? 3.11 ist dir zu alt?
<bekks> der saucy lts enablement stack bringt 3.11 mit.
<k1l_> weiß gerade aus dem stegreif nicht, ob der schon draussen ist.
<bekks> Ja, ist er, hab ihn installiert :)
<pcpcpc> Ganz kurz: Ich hab meine Passphrase nicht.
<xerror> Hallo welt ! Und, Frohe Weihnachten, Welt (-:
<pcpcpc> Bekks, hast du einen Anfang für mich wie ich an das problem mit der Anmeldung herran gehen könnte?
<Andy__> gleichfalls xerror
<xerror> Danke (-:
<bekks> pcpcpc: Ist das jetzt dein Ernst? Du machst fast eine Stunde mit Blödsinn herum, lässt die Leute, die dir helfen wollen, sinnlos warten, und rückst dann mit dieser Information raus?
<bekks> !ecryptfs | pcpcpc 
<bekks> !ecryptfs > pcpcpc 
<kubine> pcpcpc: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<bekks> pcpcpc: Lies den Artikel, dort ist alles verlinkt was du brauchst.
<pcpcpc> Das würde greifen?
<pcpcpc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Verschluesselung-des-Homeverzeichnisses-entfernen
<kubine> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Nö. 
<bekks> Da du deine Passphrase verloren hast, musst du dir natürlich erstmal wieder Zugang verschaffen.
<bekks> Dürfte klar sein, oder?
<pcpcpc> OK ja.
<pcpcpc> OK - Weihnachtswunder - Ich kanns noch nicht ganz glauben aber die letzte Zeile des terminals ist: Sucsess! Private Data mounted read only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.Cth2UNPB]
<pcpcpc> durch sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<pcpcpc> Ich würd ja  einfach weiter probieren aber ich hab Angst dass ich alles zunichte mache.
<bekks> "Probieren"?
<bekks> Vorhin wolltest du noch ecryptfs loswerden. Sichere deine Daten und werde es los.
<pcpcpc> Wie lese ich jettzt
<bekks> Mit den Augen höchstwahrscheinlich.
<pcpcpc> /tmp/ecryptfs.Cth2UNPB aus
<bekks> Private Data mounted read only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.Cth2UNPB]
<bekks> cd /tmp/ecryptfs.Cth2UNPB
<pcpcpc> danke
<bekks> ls -lha
<Andy__> so ich versuchs mal nomo mit 13.10 und mal gucken was mich da nomo alles erwartet an gefrickel
<bekks> nomo?
<Andy__> nochmal = nomo  ;)
<Andy__> oder noma wenn du magst ;)
<bekks> "nochmal" ist gut. :)
<Andy__> keine lust auf ältere wörter? :D
<bekks> "nomo" oder "noma" sind keine Wörter, sondern Halskrankheiten.
<Andy__> ja wenn du das sagst 
<bekks> Egal, ich weiss inzwischen was du sagen wolltest.
<Andy__> so da bin ich wieder und nun weiß ich auch an was das zuletzt gescheitert ist, der installer war verbugt und ich konnte 13.10 garnicht draufmachen :C
<bekks> Klingt wie eine USB Tastatur :)
<bekks> Nimm eine Livecd und installiere per debootstrap
<Andy__> debootstrap?
<bekks> Ja.
<Andy__> ja was soll das sein?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap
<kubine> Title: Installation mit debootstrap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Andy__> na tolle wurst jetzt darf ich den ganzen setup-vorgang von hand eintragen
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach 12.04 mit dem saucy LTS enablement stack nehmen.
<Andy__> na tolle wurst jetzt darf ich den ganzen setup-vorgang von hand eintragen?
<Andy__> aha und das unity? ist das beim lts schon richtig am funtzten gewesen
<Andy__> sorry bin einmal auf die lasche taste gekommen :)
<bekks> Unity funktioniert problemlos in 12.04
<pcpcpc> Hey Bekks, was kann ich jetzt mit dieser tmp datei von ecryptfs-recover-private machen?7
<bekks> pcpcpc: Das ist ein Verzeichnis... und dorthin wurdedein entschlüsseltes home gemounted. Du solltest statt einfach nur copy&paste zu benutzen einfach mal lesen was in dem Wikiartikel steht.
<pcpcpc> Dazu find ich einfach nichts
<freshmint> hey kann ich die upload rate meines ssh file servers irgendwo festlegen? oder wird die im wesentlichen durch router/verbindung limitiert?
<Darkfire2012> Hallo und frohes Fest.
<robert1> hallo zusammen, meine aktualisierungsverwaltung zickt rum und schlug vor, eine teilweise systemaktualisierung durchzuführen, dabei kam die fehlermeldung, daß kein speicherplatz verfügbar sei, allerdings sagt thunar, 1,3GB seien noch frei, hat jemand zeit zu helfen?
<apollo13> robert1: 1.3 kann durchaus zu wenig sein…
<robert1> apollo13: also sollte ich / vergrößern?
<apollo13> robert1: 1.3 kann durchaus zu wenig sein…das weiß ich nicht; wie groß sind denn die updates :þ
<robert1> apollo13: das weiß ich wiederum nicht, iirc waren es ca. 300 MB zum downloaden
<apollo13> naja dann fürs mal in der konsole aus und schau wie viel platz er brauchen würde etc…
<robert1> apollo13: sudo apt-get update?
<apollo13> upgrade wenn schon
<robert1> apollo13: danke, kleiner hinweis noch: / = gesamt 7,2 frei 1,7 verfügbar 1,3 belegt 5,5 (alle angaben in GB)
<robert1> apollo13: es kam folgende Fehlermeldung: E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<apollo13> dann hast wohl einiges putt gemacht
<apollo13> und musst das mal ausführen, backup haste hoffentlich^^
<robert1> apollo13: backup is totally overrated
<robert1> apollo13: sudo dpkg --configure -a ergab: jede menge blabla und dann dpkg: nicht behebbarer fataler Fehler, Abbruch:
<robert1>  »/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i« kann nicht angelegt werden: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<pcpcpc> Hallo! Nach passwd warf der login mich lediglich zurück in den anmelde Bildschirm. Ich müsste jetzt an meine Daten kommen. Habe mit ecryptfs-recover-private eine datei (ecryptfs.f79w03) im tmp ordner bekommen wie kann ich vom terminal  aus auf diese zugreifen bzw die daten an einen anderen, mit dem gast konto erreichbaren ort kopieren?
<apollo13> robert1: na dann
<robert1> apollo13: also / vergrößern schließe ich daraus?
<apollo13> robert1: nein, den log lesen und schaun was da speicher braucht und ob das sinn macht
<robert1> apollo13: wie gesagt, es waren lediglich aktualisierungen die über die aktualisierungsverwaltung verfügbar waren, warum sollten die keinen sinn machen?
<Darkfire2012> Wie heißt das Video schnitt programm für ubuntu 12.04 ähnlich wie avidemux?
<robert1> apollo13: die ausgabe von sudo dpkg --configure -a wurde im terminal abgeschnitten (vermutlich zu lang), ob das sinn macht kann ich nicht einschätzen, würdest du bitte nachschauen http://pastebin.com/PpwiGrtJ
<kubine> Title: sudo dpkg --configure -a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<robert1> apollo13: die erneute eingabe von sudo dpkg --configure -a ergab: dpkg: Fehler: Öffnen von »/var/lib/dpkg/status« zum Schreiben der status-Datenbank fehlgeschlagen: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<S0NiC_> Hi
<robert1> apollo13: das erneute starten der aktualisierungsverwaltung ergab: http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-26.12.prstg.png
<blobb33> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu12.04. Es war vor einiger Zeit eine zusätzliche Platte mit Windows drin. Am Start konnte ich im Grub auswählen was ich starten möchte. Diese war längere Zeit ausgebaut. Jetzt soll sie wieder rein. Wie aktiviere ich nun dieses Menü?
<bekks> robert1: Ja, da hat jemand mit sudo und gksu rumgefummelt :) Wem gehört denn die .Xauthority* des users?
<bekks> blobb33: Platte einbauen, update-grub laufen lassen.
<blobb33> bekks, danke genau das suchte ich
<robert1> bekks: gute frage, ich würd glatt sagen mir, aber verrat mir mal bitte wo ich die finde, bzw. wie ich rausfinden kann, wem die gehört.
<bekks> ls -lha /home/user/
<robert1> bekks: du meinst sicher -rw-------  1 robert robert   57 Dez 26 14:01 .Xauthority
<robert1> bekks: oder brauchst du die gesamte ausgabe?
<bekks> es ging ja nur um diese eine datei :)
<bekks> robert1: df -h und platz schaffen.
<robert1> bekks: also wie sich meine vermutung bestätigte, gehört die datei demjenigen, der aktualisierungen einspielen darf und mit dem ich derzeit angemeldet bin
<bekks> Ja. Aber deine Platte ist voll.
<robert1> bekks: stimmt die ist voll (zumindest / ), ich ess erstmal was, komme aber später gerne nochmal auf das gespräch zurück
<bekks> Räum erstmal auf :)
<pcpcpc> Hallo bekks! Ich habe jetzt folgende Anleitung befolgt. http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ 
<pcpcpc> Jedoch ergibt sich das problem wenn ich im letzten schritt den Ordner mit gksu nautilus öffne, sind es immer noch verschlüsselte Datein, also lediglich irgenwelche nicht startbare Datein mit ecryptfs-namen.
<pcpcpc> Kannst du mir noch einmal helfen?
<kubine> Title: How to Recover an Encrypted Home Directory on Ubuntu (at www.howtogeek.com)
<bekks> ecryptfs entschlüsseln, das hattest du schon. Dann Dateien rauskopieren und glücklich sein.
<bekks> An der Vorgehensweise und dem Wikiartikel den du befolgen sollst hat sich nichts geändert.
<S0NiC_> Hi bekks :) Dich findet man auch überall oder? ;D
<bekks> :P
<pcpcpc> bekks: , ich hab jetzt nochmals die wiki seiten durchsucht und finde nichts passendes. Ich hab jetzt hier meinen Ordner im live system, unleßbar. Was sollte denn da passen?
<bekks> Der Artikel von vorhin, den ich Dir nannte.
<bekks> Manuell entschlüsseln, Dateien rauskopieren, glücklich sein.
<bekks> Da ändert sich auch in #ubuntu nichts dran.
<S0NiC_> bekks: Du bist gemein ;)
<S0NiC_> Neuer Chan neues Glück? ;)
<bekks> Ich bin ehrlich. Crossposting ist vollkommen unnötig wenn man den Wikiartikel einfach mal liest und versteht statt wild c&p zu betreiben.
<S0NiC_> bekks: Hast ja recht. Bei mir funktioniert zur Abwechslung mal alles ;)
<ubu_> hey
<ubu_> mal wieder ein problem
<ubu_> meine netzwerkkarte steigt ab und zu seit einigen jahren wahrscheinlich bei mehrbelastung einfach aus
<ubu_> Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<ubu_> Acer 5737Z
<ubu_> Problem bei 12.04 sowie windows
<ubu_> nach einem neustart geht sie dann wieder...
<ubu_> jemand ne idee wie man das komplett unterbinden kann?
<hgeboner> reinvest?
<ubu_> hm?
<stevieh> so ne netzwerkkarte ist ne anschaffung fürs leben...
<ubu_> bringt das vllt was die mtu festzulegen? was kann ich tun?
 * hgeboner streichelt seine 3com 3c509 :=)
<ubu_> :)
<stevieh> ubu_: ist das ein laptop?
<ubu_> ja
<stevieh> hmm... tja nun.
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, wenn sowas unter win und linux spinnt, kann es evtl. hw sein.
<ubu_> möglich...
<ubu_> fehlermeldung kann ich ja schlecht rausbekommen
<jokrebel> ubu_, oder auch die Verkabelung oder Gegenstelle (gerade bei GigaBit-Netzwerk)
<ubu_> ist 100 mbit
<stevieh> na, da geh ich mal von aus, dass das mit verschiedenen gegenstellen nicht klappt.
<ubu_> gegenstelle ist ein smc switch
<seere> hgeboner: in welchem historischen Gerät hast du denn diese ISA Karte noch drin?
<ubu_> jokrebel: gibt es kein logfile bei ubuntu wenn die nic spinnt?
<ubu_> hab ich vllt falsche einstellungen?
<stevieh> wenn es unter win auch aussteigt? Ich würde erstmal ne andere gegenstelle testen und dann weiterschauen.
<hgeboner> seere, hp vectra, da ist auch noch ne eisa-karte drin ;) der macht pfsense firewall im kämmerchen :)
<hgeboner> ick wees ne himbeere wöre da eleganter, aber ich mag alte trümmer produktiv )
<ubu_> stevieh: spinnt auch bei anderen gegenstellen
<stevieh> na, dann kannst du noch in syslog schauen und dann war es das  mehr oder minder.
<ubu_> das einzige was gleich ist ist der router
<seere> hgeboner: nice.
<ubu_> .ping
<ubu_> wo stellt man full duplex usw ein?
<hgeboner> man ethtool
<hgeboner> man ifconfig
<hgeboner> in /etc/network/interfaces kannst es auch setzen
<hgeboner> 4 mnuten google helfe da schon zum ziel
<hgeboner> kekskrümel in der tastatur fressen meine anschläge :(
<hgeboner> weihnachten ist unmenschlich! :)
<ubu_> gibs keine gui?
<ubu_> :)
<hgeboner> mach eine
<jokrebel> !ot > hgeboner 
<kubine> hgeboner: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<hgeboner> lol
<hgeboner> ihr habtse ja ned ..........
<ubu_> sind die einstellungen so okay?
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/B7L0E1Yd
<kubine> Title: ethtool eth0 Settings for eth0: Supported ports: [ TP ] Supported link mode - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<noseeder> Hallo
<noseeder> Ich nutze momentan Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. wegen XBMC habe ich von einer ATI 4000er auf eine ATI HD 5000er aufgerüstet. Nun wird da allerdings gesagt das keine Open GL unterstützung gefunden wird. Auch FGLRX info sagt mir das keine UNterstützte karte gefunden wird. Kann mir bitte wer helfen bei dem Einrichten der Grafikkarte und eventuell auch Bild und Ton per HDMI.
<robert1> bekks: hilfst du mir ein wenig beim aufräumen, hab sowas noch nicht gemacht? Auf der Kiste lief schon 08.04, 10.04 und jetzt 12.04
<robert1> nungut als erste maßnahme habe ich alte Installationspakete in /var/cache/apt/archives/ gelöscht, das hat 312 MB gebracht
<ring0> das sollte doch fürs erste schon reichen
<jokrebel> robert1, Vielleicht noch ältere Kernel deinstallieren
<robert1> leider nicht, nachdem ich erneut sudo dpkg --configure -a ausgerführt habe, erscheint wieder "kein speicherplatz verfügbar" (ältere Kernel deinstallier ich von zeit zu zeit [aktuell nur 2 vorhanden])
<jokrebel> robert1: schau doch mal mit baobab was viel braucht und Du aber sicher drauf verzichten kannst (zB. Downloads?)
<robert1> jokrebel: ich hab eine separate /home-Partition, es geht nur um /
<jokrebel> robert1: naja - dann ignorierst halt das /home-Verzeichnis bei der Bewertung was "groß ist und weg kann" ;-)
<ring0> mit baobab kannst du auch / anzeigen lassen
<jokrebel> genau - heist dort glaub "Dateisystem"
<ring0> ist jedenfalls genau das tool, dass robert1 braucht :)
<robert1> wird gerade eingelesen, danke
<jokrebel> robert1: Aber grade wenn es _nicht_ in /home liegt solltest Du vor entgültigen Löschaktionen schon _sicher_ wissen was weg kann.
<robert1> jokrebel: jup, danke für den hinweis, ich frag lieber einmal zuviel als zu wenig, bevor ich was in / lösche :-)
<noseeder> Hi jokrebel magst du mir eventuell bei meinem treiber problem helfen?
<jokrebel> noseeder: Erklär das Problem einfach für alle. Es gibt hier viele hilfsbereite und schlaue Personen.
<noseeder> Ich nutze momentan Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. wegen XBMC habe ich von einer ATI 4000er auf eine ATI HD 5000er aufgerüstet. Nun wird da allerdings gesagt das keine Open GL unterstützung gefunden wird. Auch FGLRX info sagt mir das keine UNterstützte karte gefunden wird. Kann mir bitte wer helfen bei dem Einrichten der Grafikkarte und eventuell auch Bild und Ton per HDMI.
<jokrebel> noseeder: weil mir nur alter Hardware zur Verfügung steht habe _ich_ leider noch keine HDMI-Erfahrung. Sorry
<noseeder> also bild habe ich schonmal über hdmi
<noseeder> das wäre ja erstmal das wichtigste nur halt aktuell ohne Open GL
<robert1> so siehts aus http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-26.12.xxsbc.png
<ubu_> noseeder: hat xbmc eine 5000er verlangt?
<noseeder> ja hat es
<noseeder> ubu_
<pcpcpc> Hi weiss jemand mit welchem befehl ich die PASSPHRASE von ecryptfs ändern kann?
<pcpcpc> vorherige is bekannt+
<ubu_> hm habe das letztens mit bekks durch gesprochen (hdmi) allerdings war nvidia...
<jokrebel> robert1: Wie groß ist denn die Partition, die Du / gegeben hast?
<noseeder> ertmal würde es mir reichen open GL zum laufen zu haben damit XBMC wieder funktioniert ubu_
<ubu_> ich guck mal
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> noseeder: fehlermledung?
<noseeder> bei start von XBMC kommt meldung das die grafikkarte nicht OpenGL unterstützt
<robert1> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/ZHBrDpi7
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ df -h Dateisystem Größe Benut - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<noseeder> bei Fglrxinfo kam die Meldung das die Karte nicht unterstützt wird.
<noseeder> in der Xorg.conf ist fglrx eingetragen
<jokrebel> robert1: Aber da sind doch 23% frei.
<noseeder> ubu_ wie war gleich der befehl sich hardware anzeigen zu lassen?
<ubu_> lspci
<robert1> jokrebel: seh ich auch so, trotzdem gibt es fehlermeldungen beim aktualisieren
<noseeder> ubu_ das steht da : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<ubu_> noseeder: bin auch noch anfänger aber vllt klinken sich hier einige mit ein
<noseeder> :-D
<noseeder> weist aber schon mehr als ich
<ubu_> lol ;)
<jokrebel_>  : robert1: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> mom
<ubu_> noseeder: schon mal das xbmc neu installiert?
<noseeder> nein noch nicht
<ubu_> noseeder: stell mal auflösung runter
<noseeder> lasse xbmc auch als einzigen desktop starten
<ubu_> und starte das proggi
<noseeder> startet an sich kommt dann aber der Fehler das OpenGL fehlt und das wars
<ubu_> noseeder: mach mal bildschirmkopie von der fehlermeldung
<noseeder> öhm ok
<noseeder> ubu_ http://www.rootz.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Screenshot89.jpg
<noseeder> da ist es schon online ;-)
<ubu_> noseeder: die karte wird aber unterstützt oder?
<robert1> jokrebel_: vielen dank für deine hilfe, aber das schaffe ich heute nicht mehr, das werde ich dann ein anderes mal angehen, bis dann
<noseeder> ja ist eine der HD5000 serie
<ring0> robert1, das dauert keine 3 min
<robert1> bei dem rechner hier schon (450mhz 360mb-Ram) also, schönen abend noch
<jokrebel_> robert1: Wie Du meinst; Aber nebenbei bemerkt ist eine /-Partition von 7 GB schon sehr knapp.
<robert1> jokrebel_: dacht ich auch, deshalb wollte ich sie ja vergrößern
<jokrebel_> robert1: Und da dann ne GUI drauf? oO!
<robert1> xubuntu
<robert1> pentiumIII aber das ist OT, also bis demnächst
<jokrebel_> sowas mach ja sogar ich nur als "proof of concept"
<robert1> ist der backup-rechner falls der schnelle nicht mehr will
<pcpcpc> Weiss jemand wie man die MOUNT-Passphrase von cryptfs ändern kann? Ich hab das Alte, jedoch kein Login Passphrase.
<Mundus> Hi, kann ich bei Ubuntu das Ziel einer Link-Datei erkennen. Meine Frau hat versehntlich auf einer Speicherkarte die Dateien als Links abgespeichert. Um die Dateien zu finden, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich den Link (also das Ziel erkennen kann)
<Mundus> Dateiformat ist Windows link
<jokrebel_> Mundus: Und warum sollte man in nem Ubuntu-Kanal wissen, wie Windows Links anlegt?
<Mundus> Ähm, die Frage war anders gemeint, bzw. vielleicht ist es auch falsch...
<koegs> Mundus: viel spass http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/windows-verknuepfung-ink-unter-ubuntu-verwend/
<kubine> Title: Windows-Verknüpfung (.Ink) unter Ubuntu verwenden › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<KING_LEE> guten abend!  kennt sich hier jemand mit pure data aus? ich hab probleme mit der richtigen konfiguration, hab keine ahnung von jack und wie ich töne aus pd bekommen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-27
<IchEsseDichAuf> hey, suche eine Möglichkeit von einem FTP rekursiv alles in mehreren Streams zu laden, suche noch ein Tool, das es kann.
<IchEsseDichAuf> wget kann nicht in mehrere Streams, aria2c kann nicht in rekursiv laden
<pcpcpc> Thema: ecryptfs, login Probleme
<pcpcpc> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-passwd-kein-zugriff-mehr-auf-home/#preview
<pcpcpc> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<kubine> Title: Nach passwd - kein zugriff mehr auf home › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> pcpcpc: Dass das nicht so einfach zu umgehen ist, wenn man das Passwort nicht hat ist doch der eigentliche Sinn von Verschlüsselung (mal abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht überprüfen können, ob das nun tatsächlich _Dein_ Datenträger ist, an den Du da ranwillst)
<pcpcpc> hm also die Passphrase hab ich ja
<LetoThe2nd> ausser auf doku verweisen kann ich da nix beitragen
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung
<kubine> Title: Nutzung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> da gits aber nen punkt "wechsel login password"
<pcpcpc> jo auf den bin ich auch schon gestosssen.. bisschen zuspät
<LetoThe2nd> naja dann passwort zurück ändern, hoffen und nochmal probieren ;)
<pcpcpc> Jo das alte hab ich nicht mehr :(
<pcpcpc> aber ok
<LetoThe2nd> naja dann, päch ;)
<pcpcpc> offensichtlich
<LetoThe2nd> mehr energie mag ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in selbstverschuldete probleme investieren
<LetoThe2nd> (zumindest nicht von dieser art)
<pcpcpc> nun gut kann man verstehen
<pcpcpc> Vielleicht doch noch eine kleine Hilfe?
<pcpcpc> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Zugriff_auf_ein_mit_ecryptfs_verschl%C3%BCsseltes_Home_Verzeichnis_unter_Ubuntu_wiederherstellen#Entschl.C3.BCsseln_mit_Hilfe_von_ecryptfs-add-passphrase_und_mount 
<pcpcpc> ich hab dir mal im privat geschrieben warum das irgendwie nicht greift
<kubine> Title: Zugriff auf ein mit ecryptfs verschlüsseltes Home Verzeichnis unter Ubuntu wiederherstellen – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<LetoThe2nd> pcpcpc: kein support im qry, schon gar nicht ungefragt.
<pcpcpc> hatte halt was mit dem PW zu tun wollts nicht hier posten
<LetoThe2nd> pcpcpc: und ich meinte das ernst - ich habe absolut keine lust mich mit problemen zu befassen, die sich aus unsachgemässem umgang mit verschlüsselung ergeben.
<pcpcpc> ok
<LetoThe2nd> nimms nicht persönlich, aber das ist eines meiner persönlichen no-go themen.
<lala> nick guest-124345
<Guest54321> lala
<jokrebel> Guest54321: soso 
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe proftpd und konfiguriere es mit gadmin-proftpd, mein problem ich habe es nur geschafft das passwort "123456" zu verwenden sobald buchstaben dabei sind geht es nicht... kann mir jemadn helen Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<gugaua> Ubuntu Server
<PBeck> gugaua: was heißt geht nicht?
<PBeck> gugaua: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD hier ist die komplette konfiguration beschrieben. Mal ohne grafische oberfläche testen.
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> PBeck, danke werde ich mal probieren, okay das war etwas schlecht ausgedrückt, es kommt einfach login inkorrekt ich verwende filezilla
<PBeck> gugaua: ganz unten steht was zu einem fehler bei filezilla
<PBeck> gugaua: wenn dirfakeuser oder dirfakegroup verwendet wird.
<gugaua> hab ich auskommentiert
<septix> Moin Leute, kann ich davon ausgehen wenn eine Festplatte mit dcfldd überschrieben wurde und alles glatt lief, ich keine extra Prüfung mit badblocks unternehmen muss? Hatte mal eine HDD bei der dcfldd nicht durchlief, die folgende badblocks Prüfung ergab dann das sie Fehlerhaft war...
<fkeabdanb> hallo
<fkeabdanb> Ich habe 2 Linuxe installiert. Kann ich in einem davon Grub deinstallieren? 
<jokrebel> fkeabdanb: Nicht anzuraten, aber Du solltest zusehn, dass nur _eine_ Installation die Herrschaft über den Bootvorgang besitzt. Das zweite keinesfalls auch im MBR platzieren versuchen.
<fkeabdanb> OK. Und wie stelle ich das an? Mich nervt das bei einem Kernel Update jedes OS den Grub neu schreibt und somit alle meine Schönheits- Einstellungen weg sind :) . Bitte ausführlich erklären ich bin Neuling
<jokrebel> fkeabdanb: Hintergrund: Die Kernel, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick vielleicht sogar gleiche Version haben, sind meist an die einzelnen Distributionen angepasst. Ein 2echtes" Ubuntu-Problem" ist dies aber eher nicht und deshalb hier eingentlich eher fehl am Platz.
<k1l> fkeabdanb: um welche linuxe handelt es sich dabei?
<fkeabdanb> Einmal Ubuntu und einmal elemtary OS
<k1l> und welche anpassungen? die kannst du bei beiden in die defaults schreiben, sodass die nicht geändert werden beim update
<fkeabdanb> Ja das könnte ich machen da hest du recht. Es geht um Hintergrundbildchen und Farben.
<k1l> du könntest den grub samt konfiguration auch auf eine partition ausserhalb der OS auslagern. dann ist das zentralisiert
<swed2> Guten Abend, ich benutze Ubuntu12.04 mit GnomeShell. Ist es möglich Tastenkombination oder auf einem anderen einfachen Weg ein Fenster auf einen anderen Desktop/Ebene oder wie sich das nennt, zu verschieben?
<k1l> für unity gibts das. sollte auch für die shell möglich sein
<subz3r0> mit der maus per drag and drop? :)
<swed2> genau das mit maus möchte ich vermeiden
<k1l> umschalt+str+alt+..
<jokrebel> +pfeiltasten
<swed2> erste sahne
<swed2> :)
<swed2> danke
<leszek> hi
<hanse> hi
<hanse> jmd da der mir kurz nen tipp geben könnte?
<subz3r0> nö
<labrex> habe eine Frage zu iptables: Ich möchte Routing erlauben. Per default verbiete ich es jedoch mit iptables -P FORWARD DROP. Wenn ich es mit     iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT erlaube klappt auch alles
<labrex> Wenn ich jedoch eine Einschränkung mit -i oder -o verwenden möchte werden die Pakete verworfen 
<bekks> Was denn für eine Einschränkung?
<labrex> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<labrex> Es soll von eth1 nur auf ppp0 geroutet werden und nicht in andere Netze (Schnittstellen)
<labrex> bekks, hast du eine idee? 
<bekks> Naja, bei TCP willst du auch in die Gegenrichtung routen.
<labrex> okay wie müsste es dann aussehen? 
<bekks> Was ist die Gegenrichtung "von eth1 nach ppp0"?
 * jokrebel hat ne Vermutung
<labrex> Von ppp0 soll eigentlich niemand auf eth1 zugreifen können
<labrex> nur wenn die verbindung von eth1 ausgeht
<labrex> bei ppp0 wird auch nat gemacht
<bekks> Das macht dann ja irgendwie keinen Sinn. TCP braucht einen Handshake, immer. Paket von ppp0 nach eth1 zu verwerfen ist dann nicht ganz zielführend.
<art4> nabendzusammen
<art4> Habe mir eben python-egenix-mxurl  samt dokumention installiertfinde aber die die Dokumentation nicht 
<art4> KAnn mir jemand sagen wo ich selbige finde?
<leszek> art4: manuell installiert oder per paketmanager ?
<labrex> bekks, wie erlaube ich es dann?
<art4> hallo leszek -habs mit synaptic installiert
<leszek> art4: dpkg -L <paketname> in der konsole zeigt dir an wo das paket die dateien hininstalliert hat
<art4> danke  erstmal
<jokrebel> labrex: Vermutlich mit nem ähnlichen Eintrag nur eth1 und ppp0 vertauscht; hätt ich jetzt vorhin schon gedacht.
<labrex> jokrebel, teste es mom :)
<jokrebel> labrex: Hab aber von iptables keinen Schimmer ;-)
<labrex> jokrebel, geht: jedoch möchte ich nicht, dass jemand von ppp0 auf eth1 zugreifen kann
<bekks> labrex: Wenn du mit -i eth1 -o ppp0 die Richtung "von eth1 nach ppp0" erlaubst, wie könnte dann wohl die Gegenrichtung aussehen...?
<bekks> labrex: Du willst bei TCP auf jeden Fall Pakete von ppp0 nach eth1 haben.
<bekks> Sonstr macht Routing 0 Sinn.
<labrex> bekks, habe es ja nun eingestellt. dort sollte aber doch relatet und established reichen?
<labrex> bekks, ist ja bei ppp0 nat
<bekks> Du hast was nun eingestellt?
<labrex> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o ppp0 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<labrex>     iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth1 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<labrex> bei -i ppp0 und -o eth1 kann ich doch "NEW" weglassen?
 * jokrebel deutet vorsichtshalber nochmal auf sein 2tes Post von 22:22h
<labrex> jokrebel, jo geht. ich möchte jedoch nicht das gesamte internet in mein lan lassen ;)
<subz3r0> wieso? Haste was zu verbergen? :P
<labrex> subz3r0, die nsa weiß doch eh schon alles
<art4> leszek ?
<jokrebel> labrex: Wie soll denn da dann zB. eine Browserseite angezeigt werden wenn Du von "außen nichts reinlassen" willst?
<bekks> JA, dann kannst du sie ja auch in dein Netz lassen :>
<subz3r0> labrex: jo, da haste recht :)
<bekks> labrex: Ist dir klar, wie folgende Technologien funktionieren?: TCP, NAT, Routing?
<labrex> jokrebel, ich möchte keine neuen verbindungen von außen in mein netz erlauben
<bekks> labrex: Bisher sehe ich bei allen dreien ein deutliches "nein".
<labrex> bekks, kann man die NAT-Tabelle anzeigen lassen in IPTables?
<subz3r0> bekks: wohl eher pat. da er für natives nat für jeden internen host ne externe ip bräuchte ;)
<bekks> Vor allem musst du dich entscheiden ob du Routing oder NAT machen willst. In die eine Richtung das eine, in die andere das andere geht nicht.
<bekks> labrex: Ja, kann man.
<labrex> wie?
<labrex> ;)
<labrex> subz3r0, also für ppp0 möchte ich nur nat und kein "echtes" routing
<bekks> Entweder Routing oder NAT. Beides zusammen geht nicht.
<labrex> bekks, wie sieht denn die forward regel dann aus wenn ich nur nat für eth1 erlauben möchte?
<subz3r0> wieso sollte das  nicht gehen?
<bekks> subz3r0: Wie willst du denn Routing in die eine und NAT in die andere machen? :)
<bekks> Die ganzen ACK Pakete natten während die Datenpakete routed werden? :)
<subz3r0> kA was er für nen setup da hat. allerdings mehrere router (rip 1/2, ospf oder eigrp) und nat
<killerlort> hall-2
<subz3r0> kommt halt drauf an was man machen möchte :)
<subz3r0> hatte zumindest schon einige labs so gemacht ;)
<subz3r0> bekks: http://www.cisco.com/image/gif/paws/13778/9a.gif
<subz3r0> da haste z.B beides
<subz3r0> http://www.novell.com/documentation/nbm38/?page=/documentation/nbm38/inst_admin/data/ae6ks1b.html
 * jokrebel bezweifelt, dass das labrex's Ziel ist.
<kubine> Title: Novell Documentation (at www.novell.com)
<subz3r0> oder da
 * subz3r0 auch :>
<labrex> also was ist mein ziel: 
<subz3r0> vielleicht sollte er mal erwähnen, was er da genau aufsetzen will
<labrex> ich habe eine interverbindung ppp0 mit nat
<labrex> ich möchte, dass alle diese verbindung über nat benutzen dürfen
<subz3r0> nat oder pat?
<labrex> nat
<subz3r0> dann hast du für jeden host ne externe ip?
<labrex> jedoch soll von außen kein routing erlaubt werden 
<subz3r0> ansonsten ist es PAT, also port address translation
<labrex> das mache ich: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<subz3r0> ja, wenn von aussen niemand drauf soll, dann halt nat/pat :)
<subz3r0> http://www.tcp-ip-info.de/tcp_ip_und_internet/ip_masquerading.htm
<kubine> Title: IP Masquerading, PAT und NAT (at www.tcp-ip-info.de)
<subz3r0> da sieht man es auch noch mal schön bei dem ersten bild
<subz3r0> das was du vor hast, nennt sich pat, bzw ip masquerading
<subz3r0> und wird wohl die einfachste methode sein um das böse internet aus deinem lan zu verbannen ;)
<jokrebel> …ooO( noch ne viel einfacher Methode: Standard-Hardware-Router ) *duck*
<labrex> jokrebel, ich habe das einmal erlebt: standard-router: 
<labrex> fürs internet wurde pptp verwendet und als "unsicheres" medium ip
<labrex> also es wurde eine pptp-verbindung über ein ip-netz aufgebaut und dann per pat die pptp-verbindung erlaubt
<labrex> und was hatte der standard-router?
<labrex> er hat es erlaubt von dem unsicheren-ip-netz auf das pptp zuzugreifen
<labrex> man konnte sich den router aussuchen ;)
<subz3r0> ;)
<labrex> irgendwann habe ich auch den standardrouter bekommen
<labrex> und habe dann beim provider gemeckert 
<labrex> und dann wurde es gefixt 
<jokrebel> !ot > labrex
<kubine> labrex: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> labrex: Sorry war jetzt nicht ganz fair, weil ich ja damit anfing.
<subz3r0> !ot > jokrebel 
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subz3r0> ;>
<bekks> subz3r0: Geschichten aus dem Routernähkästchen haben nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun, das ist schon richtig.
<labrex> subz3r0, mein problem ist dank eurer hilfe wohl gelöst
<labrex> danke
<art4> ist jemand hier mit python skriptkenntnissen,der eventuell kurz zeit hätte mir zu helfen
<subz3r0> labrex: wüsste zwar nicht wie. aber immer wieder gerne :)
<subz3r0> art4: wie wäre es einfach zu fragen?
<subz3r0> da es allerdings nur marginal ubuntuspezifisch ist, würde sich der OT channel wohl eher anbieten? :)
<art4> ok vergess ich immer wieder,dass direkt hier am besten ist
<subz3r0> einfach fragen. entweder es kommt ne antwort oder halt keine
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> servus
<subz3r0> gibt allerdings auch sicherlich nen python channel. vermutlich #python oder gar #python.de
<art4> also : könnte sich jemand dass hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/links-speichern-anlegen-in-html-datei-progr-od/#post-6229107  mal ansehen
<kubine> Title: Links speichern in Html Datei - Progr. oder Skriptlösung gesucht › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> MIA_SAN_MIA__: griasde
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> kann jmd nem noob helfen? :P
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Wissen wir nicht.
<jokrebel> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Einfach fragen
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Frag einfach deine spezifische Frage :)
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> ich verzweifel seit 8 stunden an grub^^ habe paralell zu win 8.1 ubuntu 13.10 installiert und jetzt kommt folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich win starte
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> "error - invalid signature"
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> beides sind frische installationen
<art4> MIA_SAN_MIA_ : was hast zuerst installiert?
<jokrebel> oO - fürchte da muss ein UEFI/GPT/SecureBoot-Spezialist ran.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> win 8.1
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> und dann ubuntu hinterher mit der option ubuntu neben windows installieren
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> hab 50 gb freigelassen
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> sry.
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Grub "Invalid Signature" error when booting windows (at ubuntuforums.org)
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> ich glaub in dem tread war ich schon.
<subz3r0> hrhrhr
<subz3r0> secure boot :D
<subz3r0> am besten ausschalten den mist
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> geht nicht 
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> gibts bei mir im bios nicht
<art4>  W8 und Ubuntu scheint problematisch zu sein,mein zumindest Tante Google.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> echt? ich google jetz schon seit stunden, aber das hab ich noch nicht gelesen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> es gibt das problem mit dem schnellstart in win8.
<bekks> Erster Treffer bei "grub error invalid signature".
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> aber da hab ich den win8 mbr drüber geklatscht und den schnellstart in den optionen ausgeschaltet. 
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Ja, den darf man nicht benutzen, wenn grub funktionieren soll. Das ist aber auch hinreichend und gut dokumentiert.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> also der is bei mir aus.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> bin gleich wieder da. ich probier wieder was aus
<art4> Ich machs immer so: erst Win  mit manueller Partionierung(und gewünschte Part.Grösse  installieren , danach  Linux (Ubuntu).
<art4> Sollte auch mit W8 klappen!?
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> ne immer noch unverändert.
<art4> Mia_SAN_MIA__ : machs neu ;)
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> auch schon probiert
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> hab ubuntu neu installiert
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> kommt wieder auf das selbe raus.
<bekks> Es wäre hilfreich wenn du uns auch sagst, was du ausprobierst.
<bekks> Und Enter ist immer noch kein Satzzeichhen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> dachte ich mir das das jetzt kommt ;) der fehlende punkt is mir erst nach dem abschicken aufgefallen.
<bekks> Es geht um einen Satz verteilt auf drei Zeilen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> sry bin ich einfach von icq so gewohnt.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> hab das probiert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> dann ist grub aber komplett hinüber nachdem ich das ausgeführt hab. 
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> Da hab ich dann keine grafische oberfläche mehr und egal was ich eingebe, es passiert nix.
<bekks> NAchdem du WAS dort ausgeführt hast? Dort sind mehrere vollständige Reparaturanleitungen für verschiedene Problemfälle aufgezeigt.
<jokrebel> MBR vs. GPT vielleicht? 
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> kann dann nur noch per rescartux grub updaten, sodass ich wieder beim alten problem bin.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> hab GRUB 2 erneut in den MBR der Festplatte installieren und GRUB 2 Pakete reinstallieren versucht.
<art4>  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/links-speichern-anlegen-in-html-datei-progr-od/#post-6229107 [23:15] <art4>  einfach gesagt wüsste ich gern,ob  e smöglich  wäre Links zu sammeln mit mxURL
<kubine> Title: Links speichern in Html Datei - Progr. oder Skriptlösung gesucht › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<art4> ups.
<art4> kennt sich jemand mit python skripten aus ?
<bekks> art4: Nein. Aber mit Metafragen.
<subz3r0> :D
<subz3r0> art4: du beliebst zu scherzen, oder?
<art4> nein warum?
<subz3r0> #python.de
<subz3r0> "http://python.org/doc/ | http://wiki.python-forum.de/IRC_Channel"
<kubine> Title: Python Documentation Index (at python.org)
<subz3r0> kennt sich jemand mit autos aus?
<bekks> art4: du hast vorhin selobst angemerkt, dass du es dauernd vergisst, hier sinnvolle Fragen zu stellen. Also stell eine vernünftige Frage.
<art4> bekks : sry , aber ich hab früher bereits gefragt ob sich jemand mein posting im Forum ansehen könnte bzw einen Blick in eine Dokumentation ,um dann eventuell meine Frage mal so prinzipiell beantworten zu können.
<bekks> Das rechtfertig trotzdem keine Metafragen zumal du weisst, dass sie hier unerwünscht sind.
<bekks> Stell bitte eine konkrete Frage zu einem konkreten Problem.
<PBeck> art4: favoriten sind genau das was du suchst.
<subz3r0> art4: so wichtig kann die beantwortung deiner frage nicht sein, denn sonst hättest du vielleicht mal in dem channel vorbeigeschaut den ich dir nannte...
<PBeck> art4: beim firefox werden die sogar in eine html gespeichert - wenn nicht, dann kann man sie zumindest da hin exportieren
<art4> subz3r0 sorry den 2 .Link hab ich übersehen.
<bekks> art4: Ist klar, weil er in derselben Zeile steht ;)
<bekks> art4: Beenden wir dein Offtopic an dieser Stelle. Danke.
<subz3r0> ich gab dir den hinweis 2x
<subz3r0> ist ganz einfach dort zu joinen. einfach "/j #python.de" eingeben :)
<subz3r0> ohne die ""
<art4> bekks :letzte Frage - wieso offtopic 
<art4> weil python und eig.channel?
<bekks> Weil die Diskussion "wieso darf ich denn nicht einfach offtopic fragen hier stellen?" genau gar nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun hat. Deswegen wird diese Diskussion jetzt hier beendet und ggf. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitergeführt. Ende der Durchsage.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> gibts eig ne alternative zu grub? ich finde nur burg, und das lässt sich nicht installieren.
<art4> Verstehe.
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: grub. Aber das kann im Gegensatz zu grub2 (das was du benutzt) nicht mit UEFI umgehen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> das wär mir ja eigentlich ganz recht. kann das mit win8 umgehen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Weil Windows 8 zwingen UEFI vorraussetzt.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> ich kann doch auch auf nem normalen bios win8 installieren? 
<bekks> MIA_SAN_MIA__: Da behaupte ich mal "Nein, kannst du nicht."
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> oha ok. dann bin ich da schon mal nem irrtum aufgesessen.
<MIA_SAN_MIA__> bin mal wieder kurz weg
<KING_LEE> guten abend!  kennt sich hier jemand mit pure data aus? ich hab probleme mit der richtigen konfiguration, hab keine ahnung von jack und wie ich töne aus pd bekommen.
<bekks> Stell bitte eine konkrete Frage.
<PBeck> KING_LEE: die frage von gestern? ;)
<KING_LEE> PBeck: ja genau ^^
<KING_LEE> mein problem ist das ich aus dem pd forum eine datei importieren kann und pd töne abspielt, wenn ich aber selber tutorials nachbaue kommt nichts raus. ich habe nun jack installiert und verstehe aber nicht genau wie ich das alles konfigurieren soll
<bekks> KING_LEE: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack
<kubine> Title: jack › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KING_LEE> ja das arbeite ich gerade durch, ich frag mich nur ob ich jack überhaupt brauche
<KING_LEE> mit alsa war es auch schon so 
<KING_LEE> und es ergibt für mich keinen sinn das eine importierte datei funktioniert und eine im programm erstellte eben nicht
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-28
<beate> moin.
<beate> Kann mir jemand bei der fstab bzw. nfs helfen? Folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mich mit "sudo mount -t nfs ip-adresse:/nfs/beate /home/beate/NetzBeate" verbinde funktioniert der Zugriff.
<beate> Wenn ich aber "ip-adresse:/nfs/beate /home/beate/NetzBeate nfs rw,addr=ip-adresse 0 0" in die fstab eintrage, klappt es nicht.
<beate> keine Idee, wo ich ansetzen kann?
<k1l_> kommt bei einem "mount -a" eine fehlermeldung?
<k1l_> (wenn es nicht manuel gemountet ist)
<micha> hallo, ich bekomme eine externe Festplatte (keine ahnung, wie die partitioniert ist)  in gparted nicht angezeigt. hat jemand noch eine idede?
<micha> idee?
<dadrc> micha: abziehen, anstecken, ausgabe von `dmesg | tail -n20` in einen pastebin, bitte.
<micha> wau, ihr seid schnell! http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417332/ 
<kubine> Title: externe Festplatte › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> 750GB Western Digital, kommt das hin?
<micha> ja, genau!
<dadrc> Gut, dann funktioniert immerhin der Controller noch so halbwegs
<beate> k1l_: Nein, das irritiert mich ja, keine Fehlermeldung.
<micha> hm, hört sich nicht so gut an...
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte die Ausgaben von `sudo fdisk -l` und `sudo parted -l` in 'nen Pastebin, micha 
<dadrc> (jeweils kleines L)
<micha> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417337/
<kubine> Title: externe Festplatte 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ok, Platte ist da, wird erkannt, dein Linux kann damit aber nichts anfangen. Kann es sein, dass die Platte komplett verschlüsselt istß
<dadrc> ?
<micha> nein, eigentlich überhaupt nicht
<micha> könnte ich sie einfach neu formatieren?
<dadrc> Brauchst du die Daten auf der Platte noch?
<dadrc> Ja
<micha> nein
<micha> wie wäre der Formatierungsbefehl?
<dadrc> sudo parted /dev/sdb (wenn denn sdb deine externe Platte ist)
<dadrc> und dann
<dadrc> mklabel msdos
<dadrc> Dann hast du eine Partitionstabelle
<dadrc> Danach müsste sie auf jeden Fall auch wieder in gparted auftauchen und du kannst den Rest da mache
<blini> Wie heissen die externen Suchergebnisse, die per default enabled sind und wie schaltet man diese vollständig ab? - Bei 13.04 ging es wohl noch mit Deinstallation  eines Pakets, jedoch scheint dies bei 13.10 nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Da ich nicht genau weiss, wie dieses tolle Feature heisst, bin ich natürlich bei der Suche nicht sonderlich erfolgreich.
<micha> ich bekomme folgenden Fehler: Fehler: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler, während von /dev/sdb gelesen wurde         Wiederholen/Retry/Ignorieren/Ignore/Abbrechen/Cancel?
<dadrc> micha, dann fürchte ich, dass de Platte gerade am Sterben ist
<micha> ok, es war n Versuch wert, trotzdem vielen Dank!
<dadrc> I/O-Fehler sind (im Grunde) immer Hardwareprobleme.
<dadrc> blini, heißen jetzt "scopes"
<dadrc> Aber die Onlineergebnisse kannst du auch einfach in den Privacy-Optionen ausstellen
<blini> dadrc: also online search results auf "off" ? - Scheint zu funktionieren - Danke.
<dadrc> Genau so.
<blini> Wie kann ich ubuntu davon überzeugen die brightness zu speichern? Bei jedem Booten meint es das BIOS besonders gut mit mir und dreht die Brightness auf Maximum. In Ubuntu stelle ich die Helligkeit dann wieder runter und auch im Power Manager sind  nur etwa 60% angegeben trotzdem gibt's bei jedem Boot max. Brightness.
<blini> btw. Habe ein ThinkPad X220
<jokrebel> blini: Naja - Das BIOS kann ja auch (noch) nichts von Deinen Ubuntu-Einstellungen wissen. Eventuell kann man da im BIOS selbst etwas verändern (oder während man noch nicht übers BIOS hinaus ist mit den passenden Fn-Tastenkombinationen.
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall, wenn das BIOS da immer rumzickt, einmal 'nen Befehl raussuchen um die Helligkeit zu verstellen, dann ein Skript in den Startup
<blini> Naja, bei den anderen (älteren) ThinkPad klappt die Sache mit der Helligkeit ohne Probleme. Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, warum Ubuntu die Sache nicht speichern kann oder will... Schliesslich wird dies doch im Power Manager angeboten.
<blini> Ich glaub ich hab's: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144057
<k1l> blini: manche bios setzen das bei jedem boot neu
<blini> Bei mir (Ubuntu 13.10 m. Unity) wird keine Uhrzeit (mehr) angezeigt. Wo kann ich das ändern?
<k1l> hau mal alle updates drauf. iirc war das ein bug der behoben ist
<blini> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade - hatte ich schon - keine Änderung
<stevieh> blini: du meinst, oben rechts?
<blini> ja, genau
<stevieh> der dürfte indicator-datetime-servic
<stevieh> e heissen
<blini> ok. und was mache ich dann damit?
<stevieh> ps auxxww | grep indicator-datetime-service schauen ob er da ist und wenn nicht mit /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime-service im terminal starten und schauen, was passiert.
<blini> Also er lief nicht und Starten hat keinen sichtbaren Effekt.
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Ist hier wer der sich mit Samba4 + Maschine Accounts + Kerberos auskennt? Das ist für mich recht neues Gebiet irgendwie. Grundconfig: alles sind PAM User, der Maschine Account der abgefragt werden soll ist sun$. hier mal einige versuche http://pastebin.com/wA8Y297L ich will den fehler beim start von samba wegkriegen. aber maschine accounts authentifizieren scheint generell nicht zu gehen, weder mit sun$ noch mit jupiter$ . Anregung
<kubine> Title: root@sun:~# smbpasswd -a -m jupiter$ Added user jupiter$. root@sun:~# samba-to - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<noseeder> Hallo
<noseeder> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen bei Ubuntu 12.04 die grafiktreiber zu löschen und die richtigen für ATI mit Open GL unterstützung zu installieren?
<noseeder> zugriff habe ich per ssh auf das system.
<TheInfinity> noseeder: die open source treiber willst du nicht löschen. das ist dein failback.
<TheInfinity> noseeder: hat da irgendwer die treiber manuell installiert?
<k1l> noseeder: "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<noseeder> der treiber FGLRX und Radeon ist installiert so weit ich das sehen kann.
<noseeder> sonst keine weiteren
<TheInfinity> noseeder: fglrx ist der orginal ati treiber.
<k1l> noseeder: wovon installiert? aus den ubuntu quellen oder irgendwo sonst runtergeladen?
<noseeder> Ubuntu Quellen. (die nutze ich nur)
<noseeder> k1l die installation ist am laufen
<k1l> dann lass die mal durchlaufen und relogin danach
<noseeder> ok
<noseeder> k1l ist durch
<noseeder> allerdings scheint opengl noch immer nicht zu funktionieren
<k1l> relogin
<TheInfinity> noseeder: woran machst du das fest? und um welche grafikkarte handelt es sich?
<k1l> du musst x neustarten damit der neue treiber genutzt wird
<noseeder> TheInfinity Ati Radeon HD 5450. Wenn ich XBMC starten will sagt er mir das keine OpenGL unterwtützung vorhanden ist
<noseeder> k1l habe einen restart gemacht
<k1l> noseeder: relogin!
<k1l> sonst nimmt er den neuen treiber nicht. da kannst du dann lange versuchen, es wird aber nicht klappen weil das x mit dem alten treiber läuft
<noseeder> meinst auf dem desktop logout und dann wieder logini?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> du kannst auch komplett rebooten
<k1l> sorry, hab "keinen restart" bei dir gelesen
<noseeder> k1l habe habe shutdown -r now gemacht sollte doch reichen oder?
<k1l> ja
<noseeder> ok
<k1l> zeig mal dmesg in nem pastebin
<k1l> (me ist ml kurz afk)
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650969/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> zeig mal ein "lspci -v"
<k1l> und wo ist der kernel her? welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651014/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Kernel modules: radeon
<k1l> zeig mal das apt log in /var/log/ was da beim installieren vom fglrx schief gelaufen ist
<k1l> und kann sein, dass du proposed oder das kernel ppa aktiv hast? weil stable ist der kernel nicht
<noseeder> k1l ich suche erstmal das log
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651058/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<noseeder> aus der konsole kopiert
<noseeder> ich schau eben nach den repos
<bekks> Das sieht nach Mischmasch zwischen manueller Installation und Installation aus den Repos aus.
<noseeder> precise main restricted universe multiverse
<noseeder> precise-security main restricted universe multiverse
<noseeder> precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<noseeder> precise-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<noseeder> dsa ist bei mir in der source List
<k1l> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<k1l> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<k1l> und wenn das fehlschlägt explizit deine kernel version angeben. und wenn das auch fehl schlägt liegt es daran, dass dein kernel nicht final ist.
<noseeder> linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae 3.2.0-58.88   linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic 3.2.0-58.88
<noseeder> welchen der beiden soll ich nehmen?
<noseeder> momentan scheint ja der pae installiert zu sein
<k1l> der zu deinem kernel passt
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651152/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<noseeder> das schlug fehl
<KING_LEE> Guten Tag, ich muss leider nochmals nach Hilfe zu PD und Jack fragen. Ich werde aus den Fehlermeldungen nicht schlau und verstehe nicht warum ich zwar Testtöne höre, die Sounds die ich erstelle aber nicht 
<KING_LEE> JACKerror: JackClient::AcquireSelfRealTime error
<KING_LEE> JACKerror: Cannot lock down 82274202 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)
<KING_LEE> JACKerror: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1: Operation not permitted)
<k1l> noseeder: "sudo apt-get install -f&&sudo apt-get clean&&sudo apt-get update"
<k1l> noseeder: danach: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-...." 
<noseeder> k1l das scheint funktioniert zu haben. gab keine fehlermeldungen
<k1l> dann relogin
<RobBurkeOne> Hi. Bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich ein Problem mit den ubuntu-eignen updater habe?
<RobBurkeOne> (+en)
<ring0> jo
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: ja
<RobBurkeOne> Okay. Ich hab in 13.10(Unity)  seit jeher das Phänomen ,dass bei mir der Updater sich mitunter in der Leiste bemerkbar macht, jedoch verschwindet, sobald ich auf das Icon klicke. Das tut er fast immer. Erwarten würde ich als Verhalten, dass sich das Update-Fenster öffnet, und mir die verfügbaren updates anzeigt.
<RobBurkeOne> Jetzt habe ich das Icon mal an die Leiste gepinnt und per Kontextmenü die Aktualisierung gestartet. Nun sehe ich einen Ladebalken für den Installationsfortschritt auf den Icon, kann das jedoch Programm jedoch trotzdem nicht öfnnen
<RobBurkeOne> ... und weiß daher nicht, was eigentlich installiert wird. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<jokrebel_> RobBurkeOne: Ja, hab das auch irgenwo auf einer Installation (dachte aber da seis ein 12.04)
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel_: Ich habe das Problem erst, seitdem ich mein 12.10 auf 13.10 geupdatet habe. Davor ging es. btw: apt-get ist natürlich nicht betroffen
<McKinley> Hallo allerseits. Ich habe mir für heute ein kleines Projektchen vorgenommen, komme aber nicht wirklich weiter: Ich möchte gerne Ubuntu auf einer Partition meiner externen Festplatte installieren und es handelt sich dabei um ein MacBook. Ich möchte also, dass wenn ich den Mac starte und den Shortcut für das booten von externen Medien auswähle, von der Festplatte mit der Ubuntu Partition booten können. Kann ich den Wiki Artikel über d
<McKinley> Installation auf externe Medien sinngemäß anwenden, wenn es sich dabei um ein MacBook handelt? 
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: starte mal update-manager aus dem termina
<PBeck> *terminal
<RobBurkeOne> Das funktioniert meist problemlos. Just in diesen Moment ist es natürlich nicht möglich, da ja bereits ein update läuft
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1003950
<kubine> Title: Bug #1003950 “launcher does not show minimized update manager wh...” : Bugs : Unity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> ist aber was anderes meine ich
<PBeck> zumindest verschwindet es nicht
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: da schreibt einer, dass es funktioniert hat, wenn er den workspace gewechselt hat
<PBeck> (nur mal zum testen
<RobBurkeOne> Das macht keinerlei Unterschied.
<ring0> McKinley, wieso nicht? könntest auch ein kotbook, thinkpad oder ähnliches nehmen
<McKinley> ring0: Das Problem ist schon, dass nicht einmal das booten klappt. Ich hab' die amd64+mac ISO runtergeladen (Ubuntu 13.10) und hab sie mit dem Festplatten-Dienstprogramm auf eine DVD gebrannt. Das Booten von der CD klappte aber nicht.  
<ring0> McKinley, was klappte denn nicht? 
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1198862
<kubine> Title: Bug #1198862 “Update applet does not show menu” : Bugs : “update-notifier” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<McKinley> Er hat nicht mal den Bootscreen (also den Auswahlbildschirm) angezeigt. Nachdem er auf der CD ein bisschen rum gelesen hat, kam nur der blinkende weiße Cursor oben links in der Ecke und es war Ende
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: läuft update-notifier noch?
<McKinley> Könnte da ein richtiges Brennprogramm Abhilfe schaffen?
<ring0> McKinley, iso brennen sollte auch ein mac-programm hinbekommen. das hört sich eher nach einem klassischen uefi/secure boot problem an
<ring0> hast du mal probiert, secure boot abzuschalten?
<McKinley> ring0: Hmm. Das bedeutet? Ich hatte das Problem schon öfters, ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich das Projekt "Ubuntu auf dem MacBook" in Angriff nehme. Nur bis jetzt hatte ich weder Zeit noch Muße, dem Problem mal auf den Grund zu gehen.. Muss man irgendwas beachten, um die DVD auch "bootbar" zu brennen?
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: Der Bugreport passt, danke. Sofern du fragst, ob die Updates installiert werden: Nein, inzwischen sind alle installiert, auch nach apt-get update & upgrade nach ist alles auf den neuesten Stand. Sofern du fragst, ob das Programm geöffnet ist: Nein. Zwar kann ich es scheinbar öffnen, doch wird mir kein Fenster angezeigt. Ein zweiter Linksklick auf das Launchericon schließt es scheinbar wieder
<McKinley> Aah. Secure Boot abschalten. Moment..
<ring0> McKinley, beim brennen gibt es eigentlich nichts zu beachten, damit man davon booten kann. ich achte nur darauf, dass die cd möglichst langsam (nicht max) gebrannt wird und die session nicht offen gelassen wird
<McKinley> ring0: Ich versuche mal eben herauszufinden, ob das bei meinem Mac eingeschaltet ist und wenn ja, wie ich das ausschalten kann. 
<RobBurkeOne> Anderes Problem, wenn ich schonmal dabei bin: Gilt der standartmäßig verfügbare Flashplayer in 13.10 als besonders instabil (also mehr als sonst schon)? Bei mir friert Firefox regelmäßog beim Laden von Seiten für mehrere Sekunden ein und Flashinhalte stürzen gerne mal ab.#
<ring0> McKinley, normalerweise im "bios" (also uefi) beim booten
<ring0> McKinley, manchmal kann es notwendig sein, auch noch "both" oder "legacy mode" bei den boot optionen auszuwählen
<McKinley> Ah, okay. wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich noch nie im "BIOS" bei meinem Mac. Hab gerade ergoogelt, dass das beim Mac etwas schwieriger ist. Aber ich werde mal unter dem Stichwort weiter forschen :) 
<Rochvellon> RobBurkeOne: flash für linux wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, da wirst du dann immer die gleichen versionen bekommen. aktuelle flashversionen werden nur noch über chrome verteilt
<ring0> McKinley, das sollte dich zum ergebnis bringen, dass die cd bootet :)
<RobBurkeOne> Rochvellon: Kann man stattdessen youtube, vimeo, soundcloud&co über HTML5 benutzen?
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: wenn du zeit hast, könntest du dich mal mit anmelden bei dem bug
<Rochvellon> RobBurkeOne: für youtube gibt es teilweise html5-videos. anmelden kannst du dich dafür unter http://www.youtube.com/html5 . wie es bei den anderen portalen bez. html5-videos ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: scheint nämlich auch noch nicht bestätigt
<kubine> Title: YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: Guter Punkt. Werde ich machen. Ich hab hier eh noch nen Zettel mit 8 Bugs, die mich nerven und die ich mal in Launchpad melden wollte
<RobBurkeOne> (Z.b. dass  ein Klick auf ein geöfnetes Nautilus-Fenster diese nicht hervorholt, sondern eine zwei Nautilus-Instanz öffnet. )
<mmm1> Moin, wie bekomme ich grub dazu, einen Eintrag für Windows zu erstellen? Gerade raff ich es nicht. grub2/precise, Windows auf "sda5" (hier: erweiterte Partition am Anfang der Platte)
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: wo klcikst du da?
<k1l> mmm1: "sudo update-grub" und der os-prober sollte es erkennen und eintragen
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: Auf was beziehst du dich mit der Frage?
<mmm1> k1l: leider tut update-grub das nicht automatisch, kann man den os-prober mal verbose laufen lassen?
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: das sich ein zweites nautilus fenster öffnet
<mmm1> Oder ich trag das irgendwo von Hand ein, aber sollte bei Updates automatisch eingefügt werden (Rechner eines Bekannten, hab später keinen Zugriff)
<k1l> mmm1: gehts da um uefi und secureboot?
<mmm1> BIOS, klassisch
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: Linksklick auf das Dateien-Icon in der Seitenleiste von Unity. In dem Fall sollte es die geöffnete Instanz ja hervorholen.
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: tut es bei mir
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: wie gehst du vor? Nautilus starte, minimieren, nochmal auf nautilus klicken? Dann öffnet sich ein neues fenster?
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: ab blöd, kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen. Habe 12.10 ...
<k1l> mmm1: wenn der osprober nichts findet und einträgt annst du es auch per hand ein script eintragen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Fremde-Betriebssysteme-Windows-mittels-chainloader-laden
<kubine> Title: Skripte › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: In 12.10 gabs das PRoblem mW nicht. Ich gehe z.B. auf Arbeitfläche 4, öffne Nautilus, öffne dort eine verschlüsselte Partition, wechsele per Hotkey die Arbeitsfläche, setze den Fokus auf das dortige Programm( Warum auch immer das nicht automatisch geschieht...) klicke in der Leiste auf das Nautilus-Symbol. Und dabei öffnet sich die neue Instanz.
<mmm1> k1l: ich weiß nicht genau, wohin mit dem Eintrag (Datei? /boot/grub/xxx ?), das verrät die Seite leider nicht (oder als script irgendwohin?)
<mmm1> k1l: grub.cfg guck ich mal gereade...
<k1l> mmm1: ja als cript in grub.d
<PBeck> RobBurkeOne: ok
<mmm1> k1l: hast du einen Edit-Zugang? Würdest du das dort gleich einfügen?
<RobBurkeOne> PBeck: Das Problem tritt übrigens nur auf, wenn in Nautilus ein verschlüsseltes Verzeichnis oder eine verschlüsselte Partition über den "Geräte"-Abscnitt geöffnet wird. Sonst funktioniert es wie erwartet.
<k1l> mmm1: das steht doch oben erklärt, oder?
<k1l> "Dazu kann man eigene Skripte erstellen, deren Syntax sich an der Standard-Shell Shell ausrichtet und im Verzeichnis /etc/grub.d abgelegt und dort lauffähig gemacht werden."
<mmm1> k1l: oh, sorry, mein Fehler
<k1l> nimm dir mal gerade 5 minuten dich da einzulesen. dann ist das sehr einfach.. sonst macht man sich in der hektik das leben schwer
<mmm1> k1l: habe mit grub 0.99 viel rumgemacht, jetzt ist halt alles anders (und tatsächlich ein bisschen Zeitdruck hier...) ;)
<RobBurkeOne> Also jetzt mal generell: Ich persönlich mag ja die UX von Unity, mit den Integrierten Menü und den Fensterbuttons in der Leiste und den HUD etc. Das trifft meinen Geschmack. Aber etwas derartig verbuggtes wie dieser Compiz-Crack ist mir seit meinen KDE 4.0-4.4-Zeiten nicht mehr begegnet...
<mmm1> k1l: hab jetzt /etc/grub.d/40_custom benutzt und den Eintrag da fest reingetan, mal sehen, ob es tut. Danke
<RobBurkeOne1> (test...?)
<jokrebel> !test > RobBurkeOne1
<kubine> RobBurkeOne1: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<RobBurkeOne1> Danke ;)
<RobBurkeOne1> kubine: Alles gut, den besteht man auch ohne lernen
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne1: Sowas sollte man aber nicht in normalen Kanälen machen. Dafür gibt es extra #test oder wenigstens einen Offtopic-Kanal Deiner Wahl.
<RobBurkeOne1> jokrebel: Aber du hast prinzipiell natürlich recht
<McKinley-iPad> mein Gott. es will einfach nicht funktionieren, eine LiveCD von einem MacBookPro zu booten! ich drehe hier gleich durch... Ich finde auch NICHTS dazu, rein gar nichts. 
<McKinley-iPad> sobald er von der CD bootet kommt nur der Weiß blinkende cursor. ich habe also nicht mal die Möglichkeit, irgendwelchen Boot befehle mit auf den Weg zu geben, weil ja nicht mal der Auswahlbildschirm erscheint...
<RobBurkeOne1> McKinley-iPad: Kann man überhaupt Live-CDs auf einen Mac booten? Hast du mal versucht, eine Installations-CD mit Windows oder ähnlichen zu starten? Evtl lässt Securevoot das nicht zu
<McKinley-iPad> ich habe leider keine Windows-Kiste im Haus.. Wie boote ich denn sonst Ubuntu vom Mac?
<RobBurkeOne1> McKinley-iPad: Welcher Mac isses?
<McKinley-iPad> jetzt hat er mich eben rausgehauen. es ist ein MacBookPro9,2
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe mit meinem xchat unter Ubuntu wieder ein Problem. Und zwar werden mir pm's ausschließlich im Chatraum angezeigt, es geht aber kein neues Fenster auf. Das Phänomen war schon mal so, jemand hier aus dem chat hat mir irgend einen irc Befehl gegeben und dann wars gefixt. Den weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Kann mir da nochmal jemand helfen?
<ring0> swed2, gibt unter preferences -> channel switcher die option "open a new tab when you receive a private message". da solltest du einen haken setzen
<PBeck> swed2: http://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ#auto_flood
<kubine> Title: XChatData | Using / Frequently Asked Questions (at xchatdata.net)
<ring0> swed2, /set gui_auto_open_dialog on ist das gleich wie den haken zu setzen ;)
<blini> Wie kann ich bei Unity den Launcher für ThunderBird so modifizieren, dass ich ein Datumsformat nach ISO habe? Also das Setzen einer Umgebungsvariable würde mir schon reichen.
<McKinley> Weiß ich nicht
<McKinley> Hat jmd. ne Empfehlung für einen guten LaTeX-Editor?
<ring0> texmaker
<Cliff123> Ich mag TexStudio
<PBeck> McKinley: kile!
<McKinley> Wow. Das ging schnell :-)
<McKinley> Danke, ich gucke mir die drei mal an! 
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX-Editoren
<kubine> Title: LaTeX-Editoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> könnte auch aufschlussreich sein
<McKinley> Darf ich fragen, was ihr damit gemacht habt?
<McKinley> Ich schreibe gerade 'ne Doktorarbeit (Jura) und hier und da mal 'nen Aufsatz
<McKinley> Oder waren das bei euch nur naturwissenschaftliche Sachen?
<ring0> für die uni, privat bin ich weniger masochistisch veranlagt
<Cliff123> spielt das eine rolle für die wahl des Editors?
<PBeck> McKinley: berichte, briefe, präsentationen, scriptgesteuerte ausgaben 
<McKinley> Cliff123, jede Disziplin hat ja ihre perversen Vorlieben was Formatierung, Belege usw. angeht. Möglicherweise ist das ein oder andere in manchen WYSIWYG-Frontends nicht so gut implementiert. 
<Cliff123> ich glaube keiner der vorgeschlagenen Editoren war WYSIWYG ;)
<McKinley> texmaker schon, wenn ich dem Screenshot im Software-Center Glauben schenken darf
<McKinley> Also beides nebeneinander jedenfalls
<Cliff123> ne, da wird rechts einfach (genau wie bei texstudio) einfach schon die kompilierte PDF angezeigt
<McKinley> Ja, das reicht mir. Also ich muss nicht im WYSIWYG-Fenster rumtexten. Ich will nur möglichst schnell und unkompliziert zu Gesicht bekommen. Da hab ich mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-29
<Joejoe> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir jemand helfen ein Problem mit "g_file_storage.ko" zu lösen?
<dadrc> Was ist denn dein Problem?
<Joejoe> Ich versuche eine Datei mittels insmod g_file_storage.ko als USB-Device mit ext4-Format einzubinden.
<bekks> Das macht man üblicherweise mit einem Loopbackdevice. Und nicht mit einem Google File Storage Modul.
<dadrc> Warum?
<bekks> Warum nicht? :)
<bekks> Es sei denn man hat tatsächlich vor eine Datei im Internet (Googlee File Storage) irgendwie als Dateisystem ins lokale System einzubinden.
<Joejoe> Grob umrissen versuche ich (Linux-Neuling) an einem Samsung-TV meine NAS einzubinden um darauf die PVR-Recorderfunktion speichern zu lassen.
<Joejoe> Es gibt von SamyGo verschiedene scripts unter anderem eines um ein virtuelles USB-Device einzubinden. Dieses arbeitet mit g_file_storage und so wollte ich meinen weg beschreiten :)
<Joejoe> allerdings bin ich für andere Lösungsvorschläge natürlich offen :)
<bekks> Dann würde ich SamyGo mal fragen wie die sich diie Lösung vorgestellt haben.
<bekks> Das zu erraten ist im Rahmen von "Ubuntusupport" nahezu unmöglich.
<Joejoe> Vielleicht wär es aber trotzdem möglich mir zu verraten wie ich es allgemein hinbekomme ein USB-Device zu mounten dass auf eine NAS läuft und das Dateiformat ext4 besitzt?
<Joejoe> Im SamyGo-Forum habe ich die Frage schon gestellt, allerdings noch überhaupt keine Anwort bekommen.
<bekks> Ein ext4 Dateisystem mounted man unter Linux so: mount -t ext4 /dev/sdXn /mount/point/
<bekks> Wobei sdXn für das Gerät und die Partition steht und /mount/point/ für den Mountpoint.
<k1l_> ich glaube du formilierst falsch oder hast eine falsche vorstellung: du willst ein netshare mounten und der soll so tun als wenn er ein usb device wäre
<Joejoe> jupp so ist es gemeint :)
<Joejoe> und er soll das ext4 format haben.
<Joejoe> Allerdings fallen mir gleich die Augen zu. Werde mich hier morgen nochmal blicken lassen. Vielleicht hab ich dann auch einen besseren Durchblick ;)
<Joejoe> Wünsche eine angenehme Nachtruhe.
<k1l_> das ist aber erstmal eine samsung tv OS aufgabe, iirc
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich möchte unter 12.04 das Paket "Haskell-platform" installieren, und bekomme eine riesige Liste an xorg-server Paketen, die deinstalliert werden sollen dabei: http://pastebin.com/ezk6TNij
<kubine> Title: > sudo apt-get install haskell-platform Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig A - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<foofoobar> Kann mir jemand sagen was das damit zutun hat?
<dadrc> Das haskell-Paket scheint den LTS-Enablement-Stack nicht zu mögen
<foofoobar> dadrc, was ist ein LTS-Enablement-Stack? :)
<bekks> foofoobar: Welche Fremdquellen hast du aktiviert?
<dadrc> Wenn ich mal etwas vereinfachen darf: Aktuellere Kernel aus den neueren Ubuntuversionen für 12.04
<foofoobar> Ich schaue mal ob ich die benötigten Pakete nicht selber installieren kann. haskell-platform is ja nur ein Paket von ein paar kleineren
<Yoshimo> wenn ich Windows und Linux im Wechsel boote, stimmt die Uhrzeit und Zeitzone für sich genommen in beiden Systemen, wenn ich aber von Linux aus neustarte und ins Windows gehe, merkt man das die Uhrzeit um eine Stunde falsch geht und muss nachjustieren. Was könnte man dagegen tun?
<bekks> foofoobar: Also möchtest du meine Frage nicht beantworten?
<foofoobar> bekks, ah sorry habe ich nicht gesehen.
<dasjoe> Yoshimo, du kannst Windows per Registry sagen, dass die Hardwareuhr UTC ist
<foofoobar> Moment
<foofoobar> bekks, http://pastebin.com/uhrx1dqd
<kubine> Title: ./ google-talkplugin.list - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> What the fuck.
<foofoobar> Wo liegt das Problem?
<bekks> foofoobar: Und bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a; cat /etc/issue; uname -a" in einen Pastebin.
<foofoobar> http://pastebin.com/UkMfBbEL
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das Problem ist ganz einfach: du hast soviele Fremdquellen, die irgendwas für/von/aus X installieren, dass es unmöglich ist, das alles zusammen so stabil zu bekommen, dass dein System danach auch noch läuft. Wenn zwei PPA sich nicht vertragen, dann ist das halt so.
<foofoobar> ok
<foofoobar> Ich dachte die Abhängkigkeiten werden auch untereinander geregelt, also zwischen den PPAs
<bekks> Nö, das ist unmöglich.
<bekks> PPA sind inoffiziell, das kümmert niemanden ob die ein anderes PPA zerballern oder nicht.
<dasjoe> Wieso installiert sich denn ein 12.04.3 mit 'nem Quantal-Xorg?
<bekks> dasjoe: frag eines der Millionen installierten PPA.
<bekks> Alleine schon swat-x-updates reicht als Erklärung.
<Ingo771> Wie war das, wenn ich jetzt Win 7 auf eine zusätzliche Partition auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner installiere, killt es mir meine Ubuntu-Partitionen?
<foofoobar> Ich musste bei 12.04.3 bleiben wegen ein paar speziellen Dell-Pakete für mein Notebook
<bekks> Ingo771: Windows erkennt keine Linuxpartitionen.
<bekks> foofoobar: Macht ja nichts. Das ist keine Begründung für all die anderen PPA :)
<foofoobar> Und der xorg kram kam mit der Steam installation bzw. den Treiber die dafür notwendig waren
<foofoobar> Die meisten anderen PPA haben schon ihren Sinn ;)
<bekks> Sie haben eine Erklärung - von Sinn würde ich da nicht sprechen :)
<bekks> Wie dem auch sei - das Problem ist ohne Deinstallation der PPA nicht zu lösen.
<Ingo771> bekks und deswegen formatiert es die platt, bei der Win-Installation, oder?
 * Ingo771 kann das nicht riskieren
<bekks> Ingo771: Nur wenn du Windows das sagst.
<bekks> Ingo771: Mach halt ein Backup.
<Ingo771> hm oh gut
<dasjoe> Ingo771, betrachte Daten ohne aktuelles Backup als bereits gelöscht, das macht dein Leben einfacher
<foofoobar> bekks, ok. Ich denke ich werde es einzeln installieren, das sollte kein Problem sein. Danke für die Hilfe ;)
<bekks> Ingo771: Wenn du kein Backup hast, sind deine Daten auch nicht wert, behalten zu werden.
<bekks> foofoobar: Das wird einzeln auch nicht gehen. Aber viel Glück.
<beaver74> Ingo771- der MBR wird überschrieben, was sich wieder leicht rückgängig machen lässt
<foofoobar> bekks, ich benötigte nicht alles aus diesem Paket, deshalb konnte ich ghc und cabal installieren ohne das es Probleme mit dem xserver Kram gab. 
<dasjoe> Vielleicht mal mit --no-install-recommends probieren, mit Glück sind die Pakete keine echten Abhängigkeiten
<Ingo771> bekks, dasjoe fein, dann schreibt doch mal eine _vernünftige_Anleitung dazu ins Wiki, unter besonderer Berücksichtigung von Systempartitionen, die Ubuntu entgegen der eindeutigen Anweisung bei der INstallation bereits verschlüsselt hat
<dasjoe> Der hat wohl schlecht gefrühstückt
<bekks> "Entgegen der eindeutigen Anweisung" - ist klar.
<DreamThief> bekks: auweia :-S
<bekks> Und wundert sich dann, dass ihm das halbe X um die Ohren fliegt, wenn er noch ein PPA hinzufügt :)
<bekks> Falscher Channel. :)
<PBeck> gibts ne möglichkeit wie man sich anzeigen kann aus welchem repo ein programm kommt?
<PBeck> gerade z.b. welche software aus den ppas installiert wurde.
<dadrc> PBeck, synaptic kann das recht simpel
<PBeck> wie den?
<dadrc> Kannst nach Quelle sortieren
<dadrc> Unten links müsste so ein Button dafür sein
<PBeck> gibts auch noch eine terminal lösung?
<PBeck> alternative natürlich, komplette paketliste und dann filtern nach quelle
<dadrc> dpkg kann das irgendwie, da kann man entsprechend filtern
<koegs> konnte aptitude das nicht?
<koegs> PBeck: apt-cache policy <paket> wars
<PBeck> koegs: das ist fein http://o-o-s.de/2011-01-04/linux-aus-welcher-quelle-ist-das-paket-xyz
<PBeck> koegs: jo apt-cache policy habe ich auch schon gefunden. Habe allerdings noch nach einer schöneren lösung ohne scripting gesucht ;)
<PBeck> koegs: allerdings scheinen hier die gui lösungen deutlich einfacher zu sein ohne sich die finger zu brechen
<koegs> wieso script? für ein programm reicht ja apt-cache policy :)
<PBeck> koegs: sinnvoll wirds ja nur, wenn man dann gleich die übersicht bekommt welche programme man hiervon installiert hat. Dann kann man nämlich auch entscheiden ob es raus kann
<koegs> achso umgekehrt
<koegs> also ich hab ein ppa und will wissen welche programme daraus ich installiert habe
<PBeck> jop genau das war meine intention.
<PBeck> koegs: wenn man an das script noch ein grep ppa anhängt macht es  genau das
<PBeck> der befehl ist allerdings für den support auch nicht schlecht, wenn die ppa quellen schon wieder entfernt wurden, findet man sie nämlich nicht mehr in der liste.
<PBeck> koegs: im ubuntu softwarecenter gehts aber übersichtlicher
<PBeck> im grunde sehe ich auch, dass ich zwei quellen aktiviert habe, sie aber nicht nutze.
<tokam> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10151995054498592
<ring0> was willst du uns damit sagen?
<riverkiller> hallo ich habe das Programm fpdb.tar.gz convertiert und über das Software Center Installiert und finde es im Dash nicht ?
<riverkiller> Ubuntu 13.10
<riverkiller> Wie kann das Programm noch gestartet werden ?
<Longbottom> riverkiller: Über ein Terminal oder mit Alt-F2.
<riverkiller> ok danke
<riverkiller> mit Alt F2 finde ich das Programm wenn ich Dash öffne und fpdb such nicht :)
<bekks> "Konvertiert"? Das ist ein Archiv, in was willst du das denn konvertieren?
<bekks> Hast du es entpackt und kompiliert?
<riverkiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMXylCgWwsI   this video is about how to convert tar.gz 
<bekks> riverkiller: Ich werde mir kein Video angucken.
<bekks> Konvertieren heisst bei einem .tar.gz einfach nur: "entpack das .gz, und pack es mit einem anderen Kompressionsprogramm neu."
<bekks> Von daher ist die Frage, was du mit "konvertieren" meinst.
<riverkiller> ok du hast sicher recht.  ich habe convert als konvertieren verstanden sorry :)
<bekks> "convert" bedeutet auch konvertieren. Nur ist das sicher nicht das, was du da wirklich getan hast.
<Geruchsfernsehen> ich habs mir angeguckt. er hat mit alien ein deb Paket drtaus gemacht
<bekks> Also kompiliert und ein .deb gebaut.
<Geruchsfernsehen> so isses
<riverkiller> sudo alien -d fpdb-0.40.5.tar.gz
<riverkiller> ja ihr habt ja recht 
<bekks> Dann schau Dir einfach an, wohin das .deb was installiert hat.
<riverkiller> ok habe die ordner gefunden  fpdb-0.40.5, pyfpdb und fpdb 
<bekks> Die Ordner sind egal. Die Fragge ist, welches Binary willst du ausführen und was ist der absolute Pfad dahin?
<riverkiller> und wie finde ich den im software center steht keine info nur Installiert 
<bekks> 1229 205322 < bekks> Dann schau Dir einfach an, wohin das .deb was installiert hat.
<riverkiller> ich verstehe dich aber wo finde ich die info ? in  deb eigenschaften ? Innstallationscenter ? Ordnersuche ?
<bekks> Mit dpkg kannst du dir anzeigen lassen, was das Paket wohin installiert hat.
<riverkiller> dpkg -s fpdb   /-S , /-L der zeigt mir alles mögliche nur keinen installationspfad.
<Longbottom> riverkiller: 'dpkg -L fpdb' sollte die installierten Dateien auflisten. Kannst die Ausgabe mal nopasten.
<riverkiller> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417347/
<Longbottom> In /fpdb-0.40.5/files/fpdb.desktop dürfte der aufzurufende Befehl drin stehen.
<riverkiller> Starter für nicht Vertauenswürdige Anwendung wo kann man das ändern ?
<Longbottom> riverkiller: Was meinst du?
<riverkiller> habe die Datei fpdb.desktop 3 mal im System 181Bytes Text, 1mal mit schloss am Icon. egal welch ich öffnen möchte kommt die Meldung
<Longbottom> riverkiller: Welche Meldung kommt wann?
<riverkiller> beim anklicken Öffnen Starter für nicht Vertrauenswürdige anwendung
<Longbottom> riverkiller: Kannst du auch verständliche Sätze schreiben?
<Longbottom> Kannst du die Datei mit einem Editor öffnen?
<riverkiller> nein 
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<bekks> Ich würde ja einfach mal die Dokumentation von dem Ding lesen um herauszufinden wie man es vernünftig baut.
<riverkiller> wenn ich die datei fpdb anklicke kommt die Fehlermeldung, rechte Maustaste öffen mit geht auch nicht
<Longbottom> Welche Fehlermeldung? Und warum geht es mit der rechten Maustaste nicht? Du kannst auch versuchen, einen Editor aufzurufen, und damit die Datei zu öffnen.
<bekks> riverkiller: Oeffne einen Editor, dann öffne die Datei in diesem Editor.
<bekks> "Das geht."
<riverkiller> ok
<riverkiller> Exec=/usr/bin/fpdb
<riverkiller> ist der einzige pfad
<bekks> Existiert die genannte Datei?
<riverkiller> nein 
<bekks> Gut, dann kannst du dieses .deb auch wieder deinstallieren und anfangen die Dokumentation von fpdb zu lesen, in der u.a. die Information zu finden ist, wie man es auf einem bestimmten System korrekt baut und installiert.
<riverkiller> bin der installation http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fpdb/index.php?title=Install_in_Ubuntu gefolgt, werde das ganze morgen neu beginnen. Danke für eure Zeit und Hilfe
<bekks> Du bist irgendwas gefolgt, aber nicht der von dir genannten Anleitung. In der steht genau nichts von der Benutzung von "alien".
<riverkiller> Der Download von fpdb lies sich über Synaptic nicht installieren deswegen habe ich alien benutzt.
<bekks> Was heisst "lies sichnicht installieren" genau? Welche Fehlermeldung, etc.?
<bekks> Whatever.
<KING_LEE> hallo! ich habe mein system verschossen und habe eine fehlermeldung bei der ich nicht weiterkomme:sudo chroot /mnt 
<KING_LEE> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header 
<KING_LEE> uups,...
<KING_LEE> sudo chroot /mnt 
<KING_LEE> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<KING_LEE> ich finde im netz leider nichts was mir dazu weiterhilft, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen rat geben?
<bekks> 32bit livecd und 64bit System?
<KING_LEE> 32
<bekks> 32 was?
<KING_LEE> bin grad mit nem live usb  drin, ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> 32bit livecd und 64bit System?
<KING_LEE> 32bit live cd auf usb stick
<bekks> Und 64bit System?
<KING_LEE> nein , auch 32
<KING_LEE> auch ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Dann mach mal ein "file /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6"
<KING_LEE> ok
<KING_LEE> ändert nichts
<bekks> Natürlich nicht. Aber es hat eine Ausgabe, und die ist wichtig.
<PBeck> KING_LEE: du sollst den ouput posten
<PBeck> *output
<KING_LEE> ähm, per pastebinit oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<KING_LEE> ok, pastebin funktioniert irgendwie nicht, da gabs doch noch ein ubuntu-bin ??
<ring0> paste.ubuntuusers.de
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659531/
<bekks> Jetzt wäre die Frage, was du getan hast um dein System zu zerschiessen.
<KING_LEE> wenn ich das wüsste,.... ich habe vorgestern noch mit puredata und jack rumexperimentiert, hab dann verschiedene sachen installiert und wieder runtergeschmissen, pd hat sich irgendwann nicht mehr schließen lassen und nach dem reboot hatte ich den salat
<bekks> Da muss wesentlich mehr passiert sein, was du bisher nicht genannt hast.
<bekks> Die libc ersetzt sich nicht von alleine durch eine Textdatei.
<KING_LEE> ich habe versucht normal zu booten, da kam dann sowas: (sorry kein pastebin, nur zettel)
<KING_LEE> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempetd to kill init! exitcode=0x00007foo
<bekks> Auch das erklärt nicht, was du du mit der libc getan hast.
<bekks> Jedenfalls kannst du neu installieren. Das kostet weniger Zeit als das System zu reparieren. Ein Backup hast du ja bestimmt.
<KING_LEE> nur teilweise, konnte auf manche ordner nicht mehr zugreifen
<bekks> Als root kann man das immer, oder das Dateisystem ist defekt.
<maredebianum1> hi, wie kann ich den standard-browser für gnome noch mal ändern, update-alternatives hatte ich schon probiert, x-www-browser und gnome-www-browser gesetzt, das ist es aber nicht.
<KING_LEE> also ich kann hier in der live-usb version zwar alles auf dem dektop sehen aber nicht alles kopieren
<bekks> Dann mach ein Terminal auf, werde root, und kopier das, was du noch brauchst.
<KING_LEE> mir wird da 1000 - user #1000 angezeigt
<KING_LEE> ok, geht das grafisch oder muss ich alles per terminal machen?
<maredebianum1> KING_LEE: machs im terminal mit rsync -ravp from/ to/ , das ist ein rocksolides tool
<ring0> maredebianum1, mach mal "details" auf und gehe auf "default applications"
<maredebianum1> KING_LEE: sudo nautilus kann auch gehen...
<bekks> AUTSCH
<bekks> NIEMALS sudo nautilus nutzen. 
<maredebianum1> sorry ;)
<ring0> gksu
<bekks> Wenn, dann: gksu oder gksudo
<maredebianum1> ring0: "details" finde ich wo?
<ring0> maredebianum1, direkt unter settings
<KING_LEE> ah, ok, neee ich meinte eigentlich das ich den ordner öffnen kann um reinzusehen ob ich überhaupt alles kopieren muss, wie gesagt das meiste hab ich gesichert
<bekks> GEnau das kann man mit gksu nautilus tun.
<ring0> maredebianum1, kannst auch einfach super drücken und dann details anfangen zu schreiben ;)
<maredebianum1> ring0: ah, gnome hier, nicht unity
<ring0> maredebianum1, ja, ich weiß
<KING_LEE> ah super, vielen dank
<maredebianum1> ring0: "super" taste (mit dem w-logo?) macht hier gar nichts, evtl. aber weil ich gnome 2D/legacy mode nutze
<ring0> ja, im classic mode passiert da nix. davon hast du auch nix gesagt bisher
<maredebianum1> ring0: sorry, ich bin da altmodisch und das 3D geraffel läuft nicht rund
<KING_LEE> ich kanns nach nem ganzen tag an internetrecherche nicht mehr genau sagen, ich habe im recovery-mode eine andere fehlermeldung gehabt als im normalen modus. ich seh grad in meinen aufschrieben das ich auch mal nach der lösung zu einem fehler von librt.so.1 gesucht hab
<ring0> maredebianum1, wie dem auch sei. auch im classic mode gibts details ;)
<maredebianum1> ring0: du sprichst aber nicht vom gnome-control-center
<ring0> doch, genau da gibt es details. heißt zumindest auf englisch so
<maredebianum1> ring0: "Informationen" ist ja ne spitzenübersetzung, da ist es, DANKE
<ring0> maredebianum1, gefunden?
<maredebianum1>  ring0: ja, es heisst auf deutsch "informationen" statt "details", da kam ich nicht sofort drauf...
<ring0> top :)
<KING_LEE> hmm, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht alles kopieren... gibts ne möglichkeit das zu erzwingen?
<bekks> Terminal, rsync, und mit ls -lha gucken was an Berechtigungen noch fehlt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-22
<eduard> ich benutze xubuntu und bisher hat auch alles funktioniert. vorhin aber ich ne neue partition angelegt und das home verzeichnis darauf geschoben..jetzt funktioniert das wlan jedoch nicht mehr (weiss aber nich ob diese 2 Sachen miteinander zusammenhängen). wie fange ich am beste an das ganze auf fehler zu analysieren?
<rednet> ich habe folgende Fehlermeldung Dec  1 18:17:30 net kernel: [   16.161661] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver
<rednet> jetzt wollte ich einen neuen treiber installieren aber wie?
<BlackMage> wenn ich eine Maus einstecke deaktiviert sich das Touchpad von meinem Laptop nicht
<BlackMage> und wenn ich bei Touchpad - Systemeinstellungen (Kubuntu) "Touchpad abschalten, wenn eine Maus angeschlossen ist" wird die Maus wohl nicht erkannt obwohl ich eine Maus aneschlossen habe
<ring0> eine idee wäre, eine eigene udev-regel zu schreiben, was passieren soll, wenn maus gerät angeschlossen wird
<BlackMage> und wenn schon beim Start eine Maus angeschlossen ist?
<ring0> dann sollte diese regel auch greifen
<BlackMage> ich habe leider keine Ahnung von udev
<ring0> war jetzt auch nur spontan eine idee. eigentlich sollte genau das ja von der einstellung in kde gemacht werden :)
<BlackMage> aber ich frag mich viel eher warum die Maus nicht erkannt wird
<BlackMage> es ist eine Logitech RX 250
<ring0> wird sie denn von lsusb gelistet?
<BlackMage> ja
<ring0> egal wie der haken gesetzt ist?
<BlackMage> was meinst du mit von lsusb gelistet? die Maus oder das Touchpad?
<ring0> die maus
<BlackMage> ja die Maus wird von lsusb gelistet
<ring0> das touchpad sollte von xinput gelistet werden
<BlackMage> eine "Logitech, Inc. RX 250 Optical Mouse"
<ring0> wird es das?
<BlackMage> sagt du es mir: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420888/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe von xinput › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad 
<ring0> ja
<ring0> hab was für dich gefunden, das unabhängig von kde funktionieren sollte
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-in-Abhaengigkeit-einer-Maus-ein-und-ausschalten
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> hört sich viel versprechend und genau nach deinem szenario an :)
<ring0> überragend
<BlackMage> ring0: und das soll ich 1:1 übernehmen?
<kev320> hallo?
<phillip> hi
<kev320> ich habe ein problem und zwar wenn ich meinen neuesten flgrx treiber für meine ati radeon mobility hd 3200 installieren möchte, muss man ja mit "sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg" schauen ob seine ubuntu version unterstützt wird....
<kev320> dort werden mir unter den ubuntu packages alle aufgelistet z.B Ubuntu/precise - das wäre 12.4 oder so aber welches package muss ich für utopic unicorn benutzen,sowas wie Ubuntu/unicorn ist da nicht
<jokrebel> whoot? Sicher dass es da keinen einfacheren Weg gibt?
<kev320> ja fast sicher :D
<jokrebel> kev320: Wie kommst Du zu dieser Vorgehensweise?
<kev320> weil für meinen grafikchip nur noch dieser treiber supportet wird(linuxmäßig) also diese version und dieser treiber hat dann auch nur support für diverse linux distributionen
<kev320> unter anderem ubuntu aber mit mehreren versionen
<jokrebel> und das steht wo...?
<ring0> BlackMage, ja, alles was in dem kleinen abschnitt steht machen
<kev320> warte
<kev320> wenn ich hier: http://support.amd.com/de-de/download
<kubine> Title: AMD Grafiktreiber und Software (at support.amd.com)
<kev320> meinen treiber manuell wähle...
<ring0> BlackMage, die datei /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules mit den zwei zeilen inhalt erstellen
<BlackMage> ring0 und dann?
<ring0> BlackMage, sicherstellen, dass das paket gpointing-device-settings installiert ist
<kev320> komme ich am ende zu dem hier: http://support.amd.com/de-de/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86
<kubine> Title: Legacy (at support.amd.com)
<jokrebel> kev320: Ich würd ja erstmal versuchen ob es eine Ubuntu-Lösung gibt. -> ubuntuusers-Wiki
<kev320> jokrebel: ok bevor ich weiter schreibe werde ich dort suchen :D
<ring0> BlackMage, danach das mit der guest mouse checken, das wars. ich lese dir nur vor, was in dem artikel steht. halt alles machen :)
<jokrebel> !amd > kev320 
<kev320> ?
<jokrebel> !Grafikkarten > kev320 
<kubine> kev320: Informationen zu Grafikkarten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<jokrebel> kev320: Den unterpunkt AMD kennt der Bot so wohl nicht ;-)
<BlackMage> ring0: ein großes Danke!
<ring0> BlackMage, läuft?
<kev320> ja :D
<BlackMage> ring0, Ja
<ring0> BlackMage, hast du diese einstellung mit der guest mouse auch gefunden?
<kev320> ok dann muss ich wohl den treiber "radeon" statt "fglrx" nehmen, hoffentlich ruckelt ubuntu 14.10 nicht so wie linux mint 17.1 alle 5 minuten
<BlackMage> ring0: was?
<BlackMage> welche Einstellung?
<ring0> BlackMage, "Nun muss man noch unter GNOME 2 über "System -> Einstellungen -> Pointing devices" im Reiter "Allgemein" bei abgezogener Maus unter "Guest Mouse" das Häkchen bei "Set guest mouse off" entfernen, damit das Touchpad schon beim Systemstart und angesteckter Maus deaktiviert ist."
<ring0> BlackMage, da steht zwar gnome, aber ich vermute, dass es äquivalente einstellung auch für kde gibt
<BlackMage> ring0: ja aber das funktioniert auch irgendeinem Grund nicht
<ring0> BlackMage, kannst ja mal checken, ob das für dich überhaupt relevant ist, indem du neustartest und die maus drin lässt. dann sollte ja optimalerweise das touchpad auch gleich aus sein. dafür ist die einstellung
<ring0> aber ich mein, wenn das funktioniert, wenn du die maus im betrieb dran steckst reicht es ja auch oder?
<BlackMage> ring0: nein ich meine das in den KDE Einstellungen funktioniert nicht
<ring0> ok
<BlackMage> ring0: mit udev aber schon
<BlackMage> keine Ahnung wieso
<ring0> na dann
<ring0> also alles gut?
<BlackMage> ring0: ja
<ring0> :)
<Joe-e19> Nur noch heute und Morgen!!!!: http://www.freeoffice.com/de/download?id=1 bei jeden Download wird gespendet
<kubine> Title: www.freeoffice.com - Download (at www.freeoffice.com)
<noxs> nabend. frage - ich nehme einen stream stündlich getrennt per mplayer auf. wenn ich das mit timeout direkt auf der konsole mache, klappt das prima. sobald ich die timeout anweisung per bash skript aufrufe, funktioniert es nicht mehr. jemand ne idee?
<_moep_> zeig mal das script
<_moep_> nopaste und so
<testdr> noxs: genauer - kann es sein, dass dabei der screen-lock aktiv wird?
<noxs> der stream ist sunshine live, mein code hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9597198/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<noxs> timeout 10 dient nur zum test! :-)
<noxs> für mich echt strange - kopiere ich die funktion genauso direkt auf die konsole, läuft das
<testdr> noxs: ich kapier es nicht - was Du sagst.  Das script im xterm aufgerufen funktioniert grundsätzlich nicht?
<phillip> noxs: das exit 0 am Ende ist überflüssig. Er exit 0'ed so oder so wenn alles gut lief.
<noxs> ok
<testdr> noxs: hattest Du in der man-page zum timeout Befehl das mit dem ".. läuft von einem shell prompt.." verstanden?
<noxs> okay, dann verhält sich mplayer hier vermutlich anders, denn das skript habe ich eigentlich ursprünglich mal zum aufzeichnen des webcamstreams per cvlc benutzt, das mir dann für eine woche jeden tag als einstündliches video pro stunde bereitgestellt hat
<noxs> dennoch bleibt für mich die frage, wieso das kommande bei direktem audruf in der konsole funktioniert und per skript nicht
<phillip> noxs: hast du mal echo $FULLNAME gemacht? Ist dort alles wie es soll?
<noxs> jops leider! ;-)
<testdr> noxs: Du hast immer noch nicht angegeben wie Du das script tatsächlich startest? Nochmal: machst Du ein xterm auf und startest es da oder was?
<noxs> ich bin per ssh auf dem rechner
<phillip> noxs: schaue dir mal bash -x ./script an; sonst kannst du auch mal in #bash fragen.
<testdr> noxs: aha - warum nicht gleich so! Und stellst Du sicher, dass die Ein-/Ausgabe da auch weiterläuft und nicht unterbrochen wird?
<testdr> noxs: Du kannst es testweise mal in screen laufen lassen - das ermöglicht vieles was in einer normalen ssh-session nicht möglich ist.
<noxs> da verlasse ich mich mal auf mein kabelBW anschluss! :)
<noxs> ich teste mal weiter, danke für eure tipps!!!
<testdr> noxs: das hat damit nichts zu tun - mplayer macht Ausgaben und versucht auch auf eingaben zu reagieren und eine ssh-Verbindung ist nun einmal was anderes als ein Terminal vor Ort.
<noxs> okay, testdr - leider läuft es lokal auch nicht
<noxs> war aber nen versuch wert! :)
<testdr> noxs: dann ist bei Dir was faul - bei mir läuft definitiv local ein timeout 10 mplayer -dumpstream "dvb://arte_ARD" -- auch als script
<phillip> noxs: hast du mal die Ausgabe von bash -x angeshen, ist dort alles so wie du es erwartest?
<testdr> noxs: dabei ist auch deutlich zu sehen welche Ausgaben mplayer macht -- status wie viel ge-dump-ed wurde
<noxs> phillip: das schaue ich mir gerade an, danke
<noxs> alles soweit normal und die gleichen fehler dann
<noxs> mplayer startet per kommando normal und nimmt X sekunden auf und sobald der gleiche aufruf per bas skript gemacht wird, startet mplayer nicht gleich durch, die version wird angezeigt, aber dann bleibt er in sich stehen
<noxs> könnte die reihenfolge der parameter für mplayer evtl. eine rolle spielen?
<noxs> paste1, direkt per konsole: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9597485/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> noxs: ich hatte extra gesagt Du sollt die man-page vom Befehl "timeout" lesen! -- Füg doch mal die Option "--foreground" hinzu
<noxs> paste2, per skript: 3401 pts/1    S+     0:00 /bin/sh ./mixmission.sh 3407 pts/1    S      0:00 /usr/bin/timeout 10 /usr/bin/mplayer -dumpstream http://stream.hoerradar.de/sunshinelive-mp3-128 -dumpfile test.mp3 3408 pts/1    T      0:00 /usr/bin/mplayer -dumpstream http://stream.hoerradar.de/sunshinelive-mp3-128 -dumpfile test.mp3
<noxs> sry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9597505/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<noxs> testdr: das ist mir jetzt peinlich! das löst das problem!
 * noxs ist beschämt!
<testdr> noxs: kein problem -- ich hatte ja zuvor darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht egal ist ob ein programm seine standard-ein/ausgabe nicht hat - musste es aber im einzelnen mit mplayer auch erst probieren - jedes program reagiert da etwas anders (eben wie es "gestrickt" wurde).
<noxs> vielen dank an dich und alle anderen, bash -x kannte auch noch nicht!
<noxs> also wer eventuell die Mixsession 2014 von Sunshine Live separiert in 1h MP3s pro Tag auf seiner Platte haben möchte, kann das z.b. hiermit bewerkstelligen - mplayer und timeout vorausgesetzt - paste.ubuntu.com/9598259, stündlichen cronjob für das skript nicht vergessen! die timetable gibt es hier: http://www.sunshine-live.de/news/aktuelle-news/news/2014/mixmission2014/mixmission-2014-timetable/. so...genug offtopic!
<noxs> also wer eventuell die Mixsession 2014 von Sunshine Live separiert in 1h MP3s pro Tag auf seiner Platte haben möchte, kann das z.b. hiermit bewerkstelligen - mplayer und timeout vorausgesetzt - paste.ubuntu.com/9598259 - stündlichen cronjob für das skript nicht vergessen! die timetable gibt es hier: http://www.sunshine-live.de/news/aktuelle-news/news/2014/mixmission2014/mixmission-2014-timetable/. so...genug offtopic
<noxs> also wer eventuell die Mixsession 2014 von Sunshine Live separiert in 1h MP3s pro Tag auf seiner Platte haben möchte, kann das z.b. hiermit bewerkstelligen - mplayer und timeout vorausgesetzt - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9598289 - stündlichen cronjob für das skript nicht vergessen! die timetable gibt es hier: http://www.sunshine-live.de/news/aktuelle-news/news/2014/mixmission2014/mixmission-2014-timetable/. so...genug o
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> noxs: Gehts wieder, oder möchtest du weitermachen?
<noxs> sry, zuerst ging der link sowieso nicht, dann hab ich gesehen, dass es der falsche war und beim dritten mal stimmt es nun
<bekks> Es hatte schon beim ersten Mal genau nichts in diesem Channel zu suchen.
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe unter /opt lampp installiert. Dieser "Manager" davon möchte gern mit sudo gestartet werden. Ich möchte mir davon einen Starter erstellen. Wie mache ich das?
<fenris_kcf> hy. hat jemand einen Tipp woran es liegen kann, dass der Klang in UT2004 nicht funktioniert? der Vorschlag mit "padsp" bringt leider keine Lösung …
<fenris_kcf> auch "UseDefaultDriver" in der UT2004.ini auf "False" zu setzen tut's nicht
<testdr> fenris_kcf: versuchst Du das unter 64bit?
<fenris_kcf> ja
<testdr> fenris_kcf: prüfe mal - ich wette das alte ut04 ist nur 32bit - und zumindest beim quake4, das auch nur 32bit ist habe ich es nur mit dem 32-bit padsp zum Laufen gebracht (und sound umstellen auf altes 2-kanal-system)
<fenris_kcf> die 64bit-binary ist vorhanden
<testdr> fenris_kcf: das quake4 (32bit) hätte ich nicht zum Laufen gebracht - aber nachdem ich es unter 32 bit hinbekam, konnte ich die notwendigen libs von dort davorsetzten. --- alternativ, sieh mit ldd nach was das binary verlangt und besonders welche anderen libs (z.B. mit PRELOAD) davor gemoggelt werden
<fenris_kcf> laut ldd ist alles erfüllt
<testdr> fenris_kcf: so aus der Erinnerung bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, dass da auch lokale libs davor geladen wurden - davon ist nichts da?
<fenris_kcf> libstdc++.so.5
<testdr> fenris_kcf: und? wie sind die Abhängigkeiten da?
<fenris_kcf> die liegt im gleichen Ordner wie die Binary
<fenris_kcf> das Programm läuft ja auch
<fenris_kcf> nur der Klang nicht
<testdr> fenris_kcf: hast Du schon aoss32bit probiert
<fenris_kcf> nein
<fenris_kcf> was ist denn mit 32bit?
<testdr> d.h. 64bit - wenn es wirklich 64bit ist
<fenris_kcf> ja
<fenris_kcf> ist es
<testdr> aoss - einmal die 64bit und die 32bit version
<fenris_kcf> alsa-oss oder osspd?
<noxs> bekks: wohl wahr, sry
<testdr> fenris_kcf: ja - kann noch sein, dass bei speziellen sound-konfiguration eine conf-Datei angepasst werden muss
<testdr> fenris_kcf: die asoundrc -- da solltest Du auch Tipps zu finden
<fenris_kcf> oh, ich stell gerade fest, dass ich da jetzt ~/.asoundrc_1 und ~/.asoundrc_2 hab :)
<cyoux_> Moin, ich will Ubuntu zusaetzlich zu meinem Windows installieren. Der Installer sieht aber die Partition, die ich angelegt habe nicht. Hier ist eine Uebersicht ueber die Platte: http://pastebin.com/EaDYVTdS
<kubine> Title: Cyoux - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Robert_Zenz> cyoux, ahm...definiere "sieht nicht". Und als was hast du die angelegt
<cyoux_> Robert_Zenz: schau Dir mal den Link an: http://pastebin.com/EaDYVTdS Da ist unter Windows eine Partition fuer Ubuntu angelegt.
<kubine> Title: Cyoux - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<cyoux_> Robert_Zenz: Diese Partition taucht beim Installer in der Uebersicht nicht auf, sondern nur die Sammelpartition sda4 = D: + E: + Ubuntu-Partition
<cyoux_> Robert_Zenz: ach ja, die Ubuntu-Partition habe ich als extFS unter Windows angelegt.
<fenris_kcf> ext4?
<cyoux_> keine Ahnung, Windows kennt nur extFS ohne Nummer. 
<bekks> sda4 ist keine Sammelpartition.
<bekks> sda4 ist eine primäre Partition, die du wohl vorher unter Windows angelegt hast - richtig?
<cyoux_> bekks: nicht? was ist es dann?
<Robert_Zenz> cyoux_, Windows hat von Dateisystemen so viel Ahnung ich von Chirurgischen Eingriffen, die muss zumindest ext4 formatiert sein.
<Robert_Zenz> cyoux_, am besten direkt im Installer machen.
<bekks> Nein, die muss vorab überhaupt nicht formatiert oder angelegt werden.
<bekks> Der freie Platz muss da sein.
<cyoux_> Der Platz ist frei, aber ich hab Angst mir irgendwelche Zylinderzahlen und Blockgroessen auszudenken.
<bekks> Der Platz ist offensichtlich nicht frei, denn sda4 existiert.
<bekks> Du brauchst dir auch keine Zylinderzahlen oder Blockgrößen auszudenken.
<cyoux_> bekks: vermutlich ist es eine primaere Partition. Hindert mich das?
<bekks> Ja, sehr effektiv sogar.
<cyoux_> schade
<cyoux_> dann mach ich mich mal daran, sie als sekundaere zu deklarieren.
<bekks> Es gibt keine sekundären Partitionen.
<bekks> Zeig uns ein "fdisk -l" von der Installations-CD, bitte.
<cyoux_> hm.. dann als "nicht primaere"
<cyoux_> bekks: Kommt. Installer wird gestartet.
<bekks> Den Installer brauchst du nicht zu starten dafür :)
<cyoux_> bekks: wie komme ich denn sonst an eine Shell?
<bekks> Über "Ubuntu ausprobieren" z.B.
<bekks> Aber passt schon, Hauptsache du kommst zu einer Shell :)
<cyoux_> ach ja....
<cyoux_> hm.. jetzt weiss ich, warum das immer so lange gedauert hat: I/O error, dev sr0 ich mach wohl mal besser ne neue DVD...
<cyoux_> hier ist der fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/E0zaJPA0
<kubine> Title: Cyoux - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von fdisk -l. Das ist irgendwas halb abgetipptes.
<cyoux_> es ist fdisk -l. Es fehlen nur die Blocks und das System
<cyoux_> wenn die so wichtig sind, ergaenz ich die.
<bekks> Schieb doch einfach die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<cyoux_> bekks: Der PC mit fdisk hat kein Netz.
<cyoux_> vollstaendiges fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/m7nYd866
<bekks> Aber sicherlich USB oder so :)
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System sda1 63 2047 992+ 42 S - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<cyoux_> USB hat er. OK, mit fdisk -l > /dev/usbstick waere das gegangen...
<bekks> Mit diesen Partitionen kann Ubuntu nichts anfangen.
<bekks> Irgendeine der Partitionen musst du ersatzlos löschen.
<cyoux_> bekks: das sagte ich schon.
<cyoux_> ich will die letzte zerlegen. Windows sagt, ich haette das getan...
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist die aber noch da.
<Feals> Nabend. Folgendes Problem: Ich habe Java bereits auf der neuesten Version installiert (OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1), wenn ich jedoch im nun im Browser versuche folgende Seite zu besuchen sagt er ich müsse Java installieren. Jemand ne Ahnung was ich falsch mache?
<Feals> Handelt sich im folgende Seite (https://builds.casual-dev.com/jodin3/)
<kubine> Title: JOdin3 CASUAL Online (at builds.casual-dev.com)
<deem> Feals: ganz unten "You need Java 8 or you will get a runtime error."
<deem> java 8 gibt es von oracle zb über das webup8team ppa. ich bin zwar eigentlich kein freund von ppas, aber das nutze ich zb selber
<deem> da ist auch java 8 drin
<Feals> okay - workaround waere wenn ich jodin3 einfach mit java aufrufe - bekomme allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung: Fehler: Hauptklasse com.javafx.main.Main konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden - heisst dass, ich muss einfach JavaFX nachinstallieren?
<Feals> @Deem
<deem> keine ahnung, aber wenn die entwickler der seite schon sagen, dass du java8 brauchst, dann würde ich mal sagen, dass die vermutlich wissen was sie da programmiert haben
<cyoux_> der Grund ist gefunden und heisst "dynamisches Volume". Das ist eine Art LVM von Windows. Deshalb ist sda4 eine Sammelpartition.
<subz3r0> deem: java? kann ja dann nur müll sein ;)
<deem> subz3r0: wieso?
<subz3r0> 1. resourcenfresser
<subz3r0> 2. sicherheit
<subz3r0> 3.....
<cyoux_> Zum Glueck gibt heise.de einen Tip, in dem sich auch die 42 als Id erklaert: http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Dynamischen-in-Basisdatentraeger-zurueckwandeln-318352.html
<kubine> Title: Dynamischen in Basisdatenträger zurückwandeln | c't (at www.heise.de)
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-23
<petere> guten morgen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<karmic_koala> hallo :-) Hat jmd eine Idee wie ich cron dazu bringen kann ein gestartetets script .sh (#!bin/bash) das es sauber startet, auch wieder zu beenden ? weder killall / pkill / pgrep ziehen bei dem via cron gestartetem script, nur htop -> F9 sigterm will klappen. ty a lot
<geser> und wieso beendet sich das skript nicht von selbst?
<karmic_koala> Achso, ja (-: es soll sich nicht beenden. Es soll so lange einen ping ausführen, bis ich es via cron wieder eintüte (-:
<jokrebel> warum dann per cron?
<karmic_koala> weil das script zu den zeiten in denen mein router schlafen geht aufhören soll zu arbeiten, um fehlehafte ergebnisse zu vermeiden.
<karmic_koala> Anders gefragt: Warum kann ich ein ./gestartetes.sh einfach via killall beenden, ein vie ./cron.macht.das hingegen nicht ?
<karmic_koala> ist cron so eone art eigener benutzer ?
<jokrebel> für was genau soll das denn gut sein? "vermut gängigere Lösung"
<karmic_koala> das script nenne ich ip based starter, und es ermittelt anhand dder gegenwart eines smartphones im raum ob es heim automatiserungen starten oder stoppen soll :-)
<karmic_koala> nachts schalte ich aber das wlan meines routers aus, und da soll das script natuerlich nicht die info ausgeben, ich sei nichtmehr zuhause :-)
<karmic_koala> vielleicht sollte ich versuchen das script in einen service zu verwandeln
<jokrebel> ich vermute da gäbe es bessere ansätze.
<karmic_koala> zb ?
<jokrebel> ist Dein Ubuntu so alt wie Dein Nick?
<karmic_koala> hätte das denn etwas mit meiner frage zu tun ?
<jokrebel> Nachdem Karmic schon seit 2011 nicht mehr unterstützt wird... aber ich muss jetzt los, viel Erfolg noch
<karmic_koala> gottseidank
<b2850> moin
<b2850> Nutze linux mint 17.1 cinnamon. Die Erweiterung Deskto Scroller funktioniert mit 17.1 nicht. Kennt jemand eine Alternative?
<b2850> *desktop
<andrk> hallo. ich habe eine kurze frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit bei dem dateimanager die seitenleiste dahingehend zu bearbeiten, dass die beiden punkte "Netzwerk durchsuchen" und "Mit Server verbinden" nicht mehr angezeigt werden?
<andrk> *bei dem dateimanager nautilus
<b2850> moin.
<lurch_> kennt jemand eine funktionierenden downloader für myspace?
<alex1964_> fritsch /q
<alex1964_> q/ alex1964_
<dasjoe> Alles gut bei dir, alex1964_?
<alex1964_> ja, alles bestens und selbst?
<alex1964_> schwierigkeiten bei der Bedienung von xchat
<alex1964_> offensichtlich
<alex1964_> ich lese erst mal die Gebaruchsanleitung
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-24
<pog> moin
<pog> früher habe ich immer über live CD's grub installiert, neuerdings bekomme ich fehlermeldungen wegen /cow.  Was nicht mehr geht ist vorallem grub-mkconfig (resp. update-grub).
<pog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<kubine> Title: grub2 - Failed to get canonical path of /cow - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pog> in diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, was hash -it / -d   macht 
<pog> das doofe für mich ist, dass das alte grub.cfg an für sich funkioniert, aber das Vista, was die Freundin oft verwendet,  startet nicht mehr auf :( da wollte ich mir die korrekten Einträge noch mals generieren.
<b2850> grub neu installieren?
<b2850> damit vista wieder dabei ist?
<pog> ich bin daran Grub neu zu installieren, weil ich ein anderes Problem hatte, aber die neue Version gibt nun zwar im anderen Fall ein paar medlungen, aber der Chainloader von Vista macht nichts.
<pog> kann sein, dass die configs zwischen Grub 1.97 und 2.x nicht kompatibel sind.
<pog> deswegen wollte ich eben, die Einträge neu erstellen.
<b2850> hm, kenne mich da leider nicht so aus
<pog> ich muss glaube mal darüber schlafen, meine Sachen gehen ja, aber meine Freundin wird sauer sein:-)
<pog> also danke noch und gute Nacht.
<b2850> sind wohl alle am schlafen hier hehe
<b2850> N8
<b2850> dann kriegt sie wohl nachher ein extra großes geschenk hehe
<pog> werde morgen mal von der grub-cmdline das Vista booten.
<pog> ja, vllt.
<alex_> frohe weihnachten und gute Nacht
<b2850> guten morgen.
<rhagu> Hi ich habe ein kleines bashscript geschrieben, es liegt in /home/benutzer/test  und überprüft die dateien eines ordners. Auf /mnt ist ein cifs ordner nur lesend gemounted und ich würde das skript gerne auf die daten dort anwenden. Wie kann ich das Skript an Ort und Stelle lassen, aber es in /mnt ausführen, als wäre es dort? http://pastebin.com/3HX5ynpU
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash for X in *.mkv; do echo $X >> /home/benutzer/ausgabe.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dasjoe> rhagu: einfach von /mnt/ aus aufrufen: benutzer@hostname:/mnt$ /home/benutzer/test/bashscript.sh
<rhagu> dasjoe wenn ich jetzt folgendes mache: benutzer@host:/mnt$ /home/benutzer/test/test.sh
<dasjoe> rhagu: "benutzer@host:/mnt$" ist dein Bashprompt, was du ausführst: Nach /mnt wechseln: "cd /mnt", dann das Skript ausführen: "/home/benutzer/test/test.sh"
<rhagu> ich glaube das problem könnten leerzeichen in den Namen der zu testenden daten sein
<rhagu> ne auch nicht
<rhagu> ich bekomme immer ein: "title: No such file or directory"  in der ausgabe.log
<dasjoe> rhagu: https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck/wiki/SC2086
<kubine> Title: Sc2086 · koalaman/shellcheck Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<rhagu> dasjoe :-D ich glaube das war es :-D
<rhagu> danke
<BlackMage> Gibt es unter KDE eine Bildschirmtastatur?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Nennt sich wohl KVkbd <-- http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit
<kubine> Title: Barrierefreiheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: hab ich schon installiert, aber wie bekomm ich den dauerhaft in den Vordergrund?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: ich nutze weder KDE noch Bildschirmtastatur. Aber Autostart und über die Fensteroptionen auf "immer im Vordergrund"? Sowas sollte machbar sein.
<BlackMage> jokrebel: das ist kein Fenster sondern ein Plasmoid
<jokrebel> vielleicht mit xvkbd "siehe: Always on Top" in http://homepage3.nifty.com/tsato/xvkbd/ ?
<kubine> Title: xvkbd - Virtual Keyboard for X Window System (at homepage3.nifty.com)
<PBeck> jemand ne gute idee wie man solche led stripes einzeln auf einer platte befestigen kann => http://i.ebayimg.com/t/1m-60-LEDs-WS2812B-LED-Strip-WS2811-Adalight-Boblight-AmbiTV-IP65-schwarz-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/Ak4AAOSw7NNT5Pk3/$_57.JPG
<PBeck> ich würde da einen zerschneiden und die im richtigen abstand befestigen wollen. Haben hinten selbstklebende folie. Allerdings gefällt mir da kleben gerade nicht so gut.  
<PBeck> falscher channel, sorry
<jokrebel> PBeck: Ich kann Deinen Link nicht aufrufen
<PBeck> http://www.licht-light.de/WebRoot/Store2/Shops/es122142_Licht-light/4D77/719D/0480/93F3/7361/50ED/8961/C272/5050detail800.jpg
<BlackMage> so wie kann ich jetzt machen das xvkbd zusammen mit kdm gestartet wird?
<BlackMage> also das ich mit xvkbd das Passwort eingeben kann
<BlackMage> ähh mit lightdm meine ich
<BPhantM> Hallo und frohe Weihnachten. :)
<BPhantM> Ich bringe auch gleich eine Frage mit: Ich möchte Ubuntu 14.04 auf SSD installieren und dabei die Verzeichnisse /tmp und /var/log auf die HDD auslagern. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, wie groß / klein ich die Partitionen dazu machen sollte. Jemand ne Ahnung wie viele Gigabyte die im Optimalfall groß / klein sein sollten? 
<rubberduck> BPhantM: meinst dass grad die beiden Verzeichnisse eine gute Wahl für drehende Medien sind?
<BPhantM> Also ich habe gelesen, dass man diese Verzeichnisse nicht auf der SSD lassen sollte weil da sehr oft sehr kleine Datenmengen geschrieben würden...
<rubberduck> welche SSD Größe hast du denn im Rechner?
<BPhantM> 128 GB
<rubberduck>  /tmp kannst als tmpfs anlegen, dann ist das gar nicht auf platte, /var/log machst ohne journaling (also z.B. ext2) sodass die Effekte weniger werden.
<BPhantM> Wie meinst du das "als tmpfs" anlegen? Und was ist mit /var/log? Das soll auch auf eine Partition von der HDD, oder? 
<BPhantM> Okay, das mit /tmp kann ich also auch noch nach der Installation machen. Und die Partition mit /var/log habe ich mal auf 10 GB gesetzt. Danke dann erst einmal. :)
<b2850> guten morgen
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-25
<b2850> hi
<b2850> rehu
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, wie heißt bitte der Ubuntu Offtopic Channel?
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: So vergesslich? Den kennst Du schon und außerdem ist er im Topic erwähnt ;-) Frohe Weihnacht!
<DerProfessor> Der Name ist nicht drin?
<jokrebel>   tipp mal             /topic             ein
<dreamon> Gibt es außer reboot, wenn nautilus ein Laufwerk beim Anstecken nicht mehr anzeigt. (was es sonst für gewöhnlich aber tut) Gibts dafür ein Fix? dmesg zeigt es an. Händisch einhängen funktioniert. (Etwas mühselig)
<bekks> Ausloggen, einloggen.
<dreamon> bekks, merci 
<dreamon> Frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage, liebes Support Team.
<RDX400> dreamon, Danke das wünsche ich dir auch :)
<DerProfessor> Thx gleichfalls
<robert1> hi bekks ich wollte noch eine rückmeldung geben bzgl. meines drm-problems, falls du es nicht schon im chatverlauf gelesen hast.
<bekks> robert1: Nein, habe ich nicht. :)
<robert1> hab firefox für windows und flash für windows mittels wine installiert. läuft.
<bekks> Chrome und PepperFlash wären einfacher gewesen.
<robert1_> bekks, chrome hab ich installiert, hat nicht funktioniert.
<DerProfessor> http://map.ipviking.com/
<kubine> Title: Norse - IPViking Live (at map.ipviking.com)
<guntbert> DerProfessor: und was hat das mit Ubuntu-support zu tun?
<DerProfessor> Na ja ich dachte es were Interessant sry
<zy3pD> DerProfessor, zu viel sempervideo geguckt? ;)
<tuck> Hallo. :) Wenn ich mir unter xubuntu 32bit eine synaptic paketliste erstellt habe, kann ich die ruhig auf einem frischen xubuntu 64bit anwenden? Oder installiert der dann 32bit pakete, wo bei einem normalen apt-get 64bit pakete installiert würden?
<bekks> tuck: Wenn in deiner Paketliste :i386 auftaucht, dann wird definitiv das 32Bit Paket installiert.
<David1977> N'abend...kann mir gerade mal jemand bei der installation/einrichtung von kubuntu 12.04 auf einen Laptop helfen? Ist nen ziemlich altes Teil 
<David1977> achso...Frohe Weihnachten erstmal ;)
<bekks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tuck> z.B. "wine1.6-i386" steht drin
<bekks> Fröhliche Weihnachten :)
<tuck> Frohe Weihnachten:)
<guntbert> !frag | David1977 
<bekks> tuck: Das installiert ein 32Bit Programm.
<David1977> Ubuntu läuft generell schon. Das Problem ist nur die Grafikeinheit. Wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe ist das eine SIS Grafikkarte
<guntbert> David1977: stell konkrete Fragen, meist kriegst du konkrete antworten
<bekks> David1977: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von lspci | grep VGA ?
<David1977> Ich habe im Wiki gelesen, dass es wohl nur noch bis 12.04 unterstützt ist/wird... Mein
<David1977> moment
<David1977> bekks: da bekomme ich keine ausgabe...brauchst du ein dmesg?
<bekks> Nein, ich brauche die Ausgabe von lspci | grep VGA :)
<David1977> die ist leer
<bekks> Das bedeutet, du hast gar keine Grafikkarte.
<David1977> ich habe vga klein geschrieben..sorry
<bekks> :)
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620086/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Autsch, tatsächlich eine SIS. Mein Beileid.
<David1977> Scheint als wäre es sauber installiert...ich bekomme aber die Nachricht, dass eine neue Ubuntu installation verfügbar ist. Wenn die Geschichte nur bis 12.04 unterstützt wird, lasse ich das wohl mit dem Update der neuen Ubuntu Version, oder?
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/507118/which-ubuntu-version-works-fine-with-sis-driver-671-771
<kubine> Title: graphics - Which ubuntu version works fine with sis driver 671 771 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das sagt sehr deutlich, dass deine Karte leider gar nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
<David1977> ok, dann ist das so. Tut mir nicht weh. Ist ne alte Kiste und würde nur noch deswegen verwendet werden, weil ich ihn nicht wegwerfen will
<David1977> ;)
<tuck> hmm danke bekks. bei ein paar paketen bin ich mir nicht sicher.. werde wohl besser die installation der programme manuell aufrufen.
<bekks> Mit neueren Kernel als in 12.04.2 wird das auch nicht mehr gehen.
<bekks> Du kannst problemlos Ubuntu Server installieren :)
<David1977> Wie gesagt, habe ich ein normales Ubuntu laufen und wenn ich nicht updaten kann, dann lebe ich damit. Schließlich wird 12.04 noch bis 2017 unterstützt und wenn er dann noch "lebt" ist das ausreichend ;)
<David1977> Danke dir, bekks
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> 12.04.2 ist garnicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Supported ist aktuell 12.04.5
<David1977> das ist auch installiert
<bekks> Und welchen Kernel nutzt du da?
<David1977> ??
<David1977> weiß ich nicht genau, habe es gerade erst isntalliert
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "uname -r"?
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620103/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Autsch. Das ist uralt.
<David1977> ok, aber updaten kann ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder
<bekks> Aktuell ist 3.13.0-41-generic
<bekks> Wenn du die Aktualisierung laufen lässt (was du musst, um Support zu haben), dann fliegt Dir die Grafik um die Ohren.
<bekks> De facto taugt der Rechner nur noch als Ubuntu Server, aber dann mit 14.04 :)
<David1977> damit kann ich die Grafik betreiben?
<bekks> Nein.
<David1977> ok, also nur noch ein Spielzeug
<David1977> wenn überhaupt
<bekks> Nein, als Server.
<bekks> Mit ohne grafischer Umgebung.
<David1977> ok, das wäre nicht das, was ich brauche
<David1977> ich würde ihn schon verwenden....ein wenig internet...nichts weiter
<David1977> Worin läge denn das Problem, wenn ich ihn so verwende, wie er gerade ist...abgesehen vom fehlenden Support?
<bekks> Der fehlende Support. :)
<bekks> Keinerlei Updates, etc.
<David1977> ok, damit kann cih bei der Kiste leben
<David1977> Damit mache ich ja nichts tragisches mehr. Dafür habe ich andere Rechner
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-26
<b2850> hallo
<n3tb0ok> hi b2850 ._.
<b2850> ahoi n3tb0ok :)
<kaputtubuntu> Habe Lubuntu 14.04 (LUKS mit LVM darin und separater ext4-Boot-Partition) neben Debian und Windows-Partitionen installiert. Ursprünglich hat GRUB mich dann mit "no such partition" in die grub rescue geschmissen (trotz grub-install /dev/sda von chroot aus). Damals war /boot eine logische Partition. Habe sie nun in eine primäre verschoben, jetzt komm ich mit "Filesystem is unknown" in die grub rescue.
<kaputtubuntu> Die einzige Partition, die er in der rescue mittels ls lesen kann, ist die alte Debian-ext3-Partition, bei allen anderen erkennt er das Dateisystem nicht. Was ist hier los? Partitionslayout: http://abload.de/img/2014-12-26-135828_102wvas5.png (sda7 ist das Debian, sda3 die Boot-Partition, und sda6 das LUKS).
<kaputtubuntu> "ls" in der Rescue zeigt folgende Dateisysteme an: (hd0) (hd0,msdos7) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos1) (fd0). Davon kann er nur (hd0,msdos7) lesen.
<bekks> ich wurde statt dem Triple-Boot-Foo einfach ein Ubuntu ohne Verschlüsselung installieren und den Rest als VM betreiben. Spart unnötige Kopfschmerzen und Knieschüsse.
<kaputtubuntu> bekks: Wenn er mich in die rescue schmeißt, kann er ja nichtmal die boot-Partition laden. Das heißt GRUB weiß in dem Zustand noch nicht einmal was über die anderen Systeme.
<Ekkehardt> Naja, VM und aktuelle Spiele... Aber sonst, ja, wie bekks sagt.
<pcworld> Irgendwie will das GRUB von Lubuntu 14.04 kein ext4 verstehen, nur ext3
<pcworld> ausser das GRUB von Debian schwirrt noch im MBR, ich habe aber mittlerweile oft genug grub-install von Live-CD ausgefuehrt
<pcworld> (es geht um das Laden der /boot-Partition, ich werde in die rescue shell geschmissen)
<jokrebel> pcworld: "grub-install von Live-CD" nach welcher Anleitung?
<pcworld> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode Hab meine boot-Partition in ext3 konvertiert, GRUB kann sie aber immer noch nicht lesen... Meine Debian-ext3-Partition allerdings schon 
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pcworld> manche Partitionen zeigt GRUB nichtmal an in ls
<pcworld> irgendwas ist hier ziemlich kaputt
<testdr> pcworld: leg Dir mal die "super grub2 disc" zu -- definitiv, das grub2 kann sogar ext4 auf einer gpt-partitionstabelle booten, d.h. die module liegen dort im boot-Bereich (das letzte mal probiert vor ca. 3 Monaten mit einer Lubuntu-14.04 version, 32bit).
<pcworld> testdr: Ich werd die mal ausprobieren. Das Ding ist aber, eigentlich sollte das Teil im MBR schon grub2 sein. Aber es kriegts nicht hin die boot-Partition zu lesen, das die ganzen Module fuer grub enthaelt 
<testdr> pcworld: deshalb - Du musst von einem anderen medium booten, wenn das eingebaute murks produziert - offensichtlich ist das erneute installieren ohne erfolg gewesen.
<testdr> pcworld: wenn Du mehrere Festplatten hast, dann kannst Du natürlich auch versuchen grub2 auf die andere Festplatte zu installieren und im Bios die boot-vorgabe ändern
<jokrebel> ls in grub?
<Taker> Hallo Leute. Folgende Frage: Wie ändere ich nachhaltig das Tastaturlayout in tty? Ich habe ein eigenes Tastaturlayout und kann es mit 'sudo loadkeys /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz' laden. Die entsprechende Datei ist auch in /etc/default/keyboard unter KMAP eingetragen. Nun ist das Problem, dass ich nach einem Reboot wieder das deutsche Tastaturlayout bekomme. Was übersehe ich?
<jokrebel> Taker: Wie kommst Du denn auf die Lösung mit dieser ...gz Geschichte?
<Taker> Internet. Außerdem benutze ich kein Unity.
<jokrebel> Taker: Das Internet ist sehr groß. Ich würd gern mal den Link der Anleitung sehn. Und was benutzt Du dann?
<Taker> http://wiki.neo-layout.org/wiki/Neo%20unter%20Linux%20einrichten/Konsole
<kubine> Title: Neo unter Linux einrichten/Konsole – Neo-Layout (at wiki.neo-layout.org)
<Taker> Hier ist der Link. Ich benutze lightdm mit i3, aber das Problem hat nichts mit X11 zu tun. Dort funktioniert es.
<Taker> Es geht darum, dass nach einem Reboot das tty-Layout zurückgesetzt wird.
<Taker> Und ich bin nicht sicher, was ich übersehe.
<Taker> Dinge wie 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' habe ich auch schon ausprobiert.
<jokrebel> Taker: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<Taker> 14.04
<Taker> Ansonsten ganz normal.
<Taker> Ich habe nur keine Lust auf Unity und will meine gewohnte Umgebung benutzen, auch wenn ich von der Arbeit aus Ubuntu aufgrund von Kompatibilität benutzen sollte.
<jokrebel> Taker: Und Du hast da dann gar keine der "gängigen" Desktopumgebungen installiert drauf?
<jokrebel> oder benutzt Du es nur nicht
<Taker> Nein, auch Unity habe ich heruntergeschmissen und hatte sonst nur i3 und Unity drauf.
<Taker> Ich bin nicht sicher, was da sonst so etwas setzen könnte, vor allem weil es eben die Konsole ist. Hat /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz noch irgendeinen Einfluss? Sonst könnte ich versuchen, die mit dem Inhalt von /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz überschreiben.
<Taker> +zu
<Taker> Oder so ähnlich. Die cached.kmap.gz ist nämlich viel kleiner als normale Layouts.
<Taker> Bin gleich wieder da.
<jokrebel> Taker: Ich vermute, dass Du mit dieser .gz nur die Symtome behandelst. Da gibts bestimmt noch eine Konfigurations-Datei wo man sowas dann auch dauerhaft setzen kann. Warum lässt man die "eigentliche" DE nicht einfach im Hintergrund brach liegen sondern entfernt das (und vielleicht auch anderes essenzielles)?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, genau ich ken das auch nur ueber die Einstellung 
<Taker> Weil ich die Vermutung ausschließen wollte, dass mit Unity Dinge zusammenhängen, die eben dieses Problem auslösen und das Layout irgendwo setzen.
<Taker> Ich reboote erst einmal. :D
<Taker> Bis gleich.
<Taker> Hey, ich habe es gelöst. Nachdem ich die cached.kmap.gz überschrieben habe, geht alles wie gewollt.
<Taker> Anscheinend wird sie doch irgendwo geladen.
<Taker> (Aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gesetzt oder so)
<DerProfessor> wb Taker, sehr gut 
<Taker> :)
<pcworld> jokrebel: ja, ls in grub
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-27
<alexPCUbu> nabend
<pcworld> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1323596#p1323596 "Reading around, apparently the base GRUB searcher has issues finding ext* partitions after a large NTFS partition." Toller Kruscht. Und die angegebene --disk-module Option funktioniert nicht in
<pcworld>  14.04...
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] grub "unknown filesystem" error for big partition layout (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<Joschl> Nabend zusammen! :-)
<Joschl> Ist noch jemand wach?
<Joschl> Ich habe da ein Problem: Möchte ein Dual-Boot System mit Windoof 7 und Ubuntu 14.10, aber irgendwas ist da mit grub schiefgelaufen, er bootet jetzt nur noch in Ubuntu
<Joschl> und kein grub...
<bekks> 14Dann würde Ubuntu nicht booten, ohne Grub.
<pcworld> Joschl: GRUB-Menue erscheint nicht? ausprobiert den entsprechenden hotkey beim Booten zu druecken?
<Joschl> ja genau, das Menü erscheint nicht
<bekks> Dann geh doch einfach ins Grub Menü, per Hotkey? :)
<Joschl> welcher hotkey ist es denn?
<Joschl> habe ein UEFI Bios
<bekks> Einfach Shift drücken und halten nachdem das BIOS durch ist.
<Joschl> muss ich da vielleicht noch irgendwas beachten?
<Joschl> habe ebenfalls eine SSD, das geht sehr fix durch vom Start her
<bekks> Die SSD wird bis zum eigentlichen Boot gar nicht genutzt.
<Joschl> also einfach Shift, und dann?
<bekks> Dann kommst du ins Grub Menp.
<bekks> *Menü
<Joschl> und dann?
<bekks> Das musst Du entscheiden - deine ursprüngliche Problemstellung war, dass du gerne ins Grubmenü wolltest.
<Joschl> Habe ich dann die gewünschte Auswahl der beiden Betriebssysteme oder Einstellungsmenü?
<k1l> eigentlich wird als standard das grub menü gezeigt, wenn ein dualboot erkannt wird. also guck mal ob grub nur das dualboot nicht erkennt oder ob da echt die partitionen gelöscht sind
<Joschl> das kann man doch bestimmt dann beheben,oder?
<k1l> das erste: ja. das 2. nicht
<Joschl> Partitionen sind noch da und werden hier unter Ubuntu auch angezeigt
<Joschl> also die Windoof-Partitionen...
<k1l> dann fahr mal ein "sudo update-grub"
<Joschl> habs gemacht, danke dir, er hat alles aufgezählt
<Joschl> das steht auch noch dort: Warnung: Werte ungleich 0 für »GRUB_TIMEOUT« werden, falls »GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT« aktiviert ist, nicht mehr unterstützt.
<pcworld> Joschl: Ist in der /etc/default/grub GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT aktiviert?
<pcworld> Mein GRUB funktioniert jetzt! Hab die /boot weiter an den Anfang der HDD verschoben, jetzt erkennt GRUB das Dateisystem. initramfs war aber natuerlich zu bloed, die LUKS-Passwort-Abfrage einzubauen, also jetzt weiter das fixen
<Joschl> [paste:420903:grub]
<bekks> Joschl: Wir brauchen die URL :)
<Joschl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420903/
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Joschl> sorry, hatte das schon länger nicht mehr gemacht
<bekks> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 :)
<pcworld> Ich wollte nur mal kurz ein System installieren, und dann sitzt man wieder tagelang dran... :/
<bekks> Also einfach GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT deaktivieren.
<bekks> pcworld: Dann hast du gleich zwei Fehler gemacht: /boot zu weit nach hinten gelegt und Verschlüsselung verwendet ;)
<Joschl> passt doch alles,oder?
<bekks> Joschl: Nein.
<bekks> Joschl: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 :)
<bekks> Joschl: Genau das meckert deine Warnmeldung an.
<bekks> Joschl: Lösung: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT deaktivieren.
<Joschl> und wie?
<bekks> In dem Du ein # an den Anfang der Zeile schreibst und danach sudo update-grub wieder aufrufst.
<Joschl> habs gemacht, keine Warnmeldung mehr :-)
<Joschl> Besten Dank!
<Joschl> Habe da noch eine kurze Frage: AMD Grafikkartentausch, muss ich den Treiber dann neuinstallieren?
<Joschl> also von AMD zu AMD?
<Joschl> oder macht Ubuntu das automatisch?
<maitei> dualdesk / multiview mit einer Nvidia 9600 gt und 2 (dvi) LCD-Monitoren, ein 19 und 27 Zöller funktioniert nicht sonderlich schön. Der 19" kann nur 800x600 abbilden. Ich nutze den Nvidia treiber. 
<Joschl> habt ihr da ne Idee, wie das gehen würde?
<pcworld> Joschl: Gibt ja eigentlich nur einen Treiber fuer alle Geraete
<Joschl> ja stimmt, aber bei Windoof müsste man den dan neu installieren, bei Ubuntu dann auch? also meine selbst erstellten Pakete des Omega Treibers?
<Joschl> @pcworld
<Joschl> also wenn ich fglrxinfo eingebe, steht da automatisch meine neue Graka?
<pcworld> Ich vermute man muss nichts aendern, vllt. Xorg.conf loeschen/neu generieren oder so falls es nicht klappt, aber ich kenne mich nicht aus mit AMD-Treiber
<Joschl> achso ok
<Joschl> ja, das würde ich wohl hinkriegen
<bekks> Was für ein "Omega Treiber"?
<bekks> Welchen Nvidia Treiber verwendest du unter Ubuntu?
<Joschl> der neue 14.12 Omega Treiber
<bekks> Der hilft dir nichts?
<bekks> Der ist gar nicht für deine Hardware.
<bekks> fglxr ist für ATI Hardware, du hast aber eine Nvidia.
<bekks> Heidenei. Nochmal von vorne.
<Joschl> ups bekks, ich glaube, du verwechselst da was, ich habe eine AMD Graka und maitei eine Nvidia
<bekks> Joschl: Welche Grafik-HW hast du aktuell, genau?
<Joschl> und ich bin heilfroh, dass der Omega Treiber funzt
<bekks> Das ist der "normale" Catalyst Treiber.
<bekks> Die Frage ist halt nur, welche HW hast Du genau und gegen welche HW willst du sie tauschen?
<Joschl> ja stimmt, der heisst halt jetzt zusätzlich Omega Treiber^
<Joschl> AMD r9 270x gegen eine r9 280
<bekks> Das sollte problemlos gehen, ohne irgendeine "Treiberneuinstallation".
<Joschl> boah Hammer! freut mich zu hören :-)
<Joschl> naja ist eben auch Linux, und nicht Windoof, oder?
<bekks> Es heisst Windows.
<Joschl> ok
<bekks> Und auch unter Windows musst du dazu den Treiber nicht neu installieren, solange der Treiber die neue HW auch erkennt.
<maitei> eine Idee, warum die  GraKA nur 800x600 für den zweiten Monitor zulässt? 
<Joschl> echt? meine Frage beruht auch auf der Erfahrung, dass ich bei meinem letzten Graka-Upgrade von der 7850 auf die r9 270x den Treiber neuinstallieren musste^^ ich bei meinem letzten Graka-Upgrade von der 
<bekks> maitei: Welchen nvidia Treiber genau verwendest du?
<maitei> nvidia-331
<Joschl> ups vertippt
<bekks> maitei: Und hast du nvidia-settings aufgerufen?
<maitei> nvidia-331.113
<maitei> bekks: ja
<bekks> maitei: Und was kannst du da einstellen für den Monitor?
<maitei> auto, 800x600 oder 640x480 (scaled), der andere läuft auf 1920x1080
<bekks> Mehr erkennt nvidia-settings nicht für den zweiten Monitor?
<maitei> nope.
<k1l> maitei: wie angeschlossen?
<maitei> über dvi - xrandr http://pastebin.com/ujhxAg3r
<kubine> Title: [Bash] maitei - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> adapter dazwischen=
<maitei> nein
<maitei> digraka hat 2 dvi ausgänge und beide monitore sind mit dem dvi eingang angeschlossen
<maitei> die Grafikkarte 
<pcworld> So, nach vieeelen Stunden Arbeit kann ich jetzt sogar in mein Lubuntu booten (mit luks) :) Zu grub2 gibt es keine einfach zu nutzende Alternative, oder? Freu mich schon auf das naechste Mal, wenn ich mich damit rumschlagen darf
<maitei> und sobald ich bei nvidia-setings die erweiterten Optionen einschalte, und dort ViewPortIn -out und panning auf 1440x900 einstelle, springt viewportOut auf 800x600, die Auflösung ist verpixelt zwar höher, aber man kann kaum etwas lesen
<maitei> bekks: keine Idee mehr?
<NikP> Moin. Hab ma wieder ein Problem, und zwar diesmal mit Conky. Egal, was ich angebe, in Unity (!) hat Conky immer nen Rahmen. Hier nen Screenshot: http://image-share.de/images/9f8712846496819f656c270f0f823b25.png Bei dem Google-Now Conky fällts zwar nicht sehr auf, aber bei dem mittleren schon. Was man auf dem Screen auch gut sehen kann, ist, dass ich die dinger wie ein Fenster behandeln kann, also auch
<NikP> resizen, ziehen usw. EIgentlich sollte das ja so aussehen: http://image-share.de/images/cfb999678139129f85e93480c6fbf19f.png . Wieso klappts dann bei mir in Unity nicht? Hier ein Paste der Config für das mittlere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9628719/ . Alles, was irgendwo mit Rändern zu tun hat, ist schon auskommentiert oder mit no versetzt worden. Watt kann ich denn noch tun?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NikP> Hat niemand wenigstens nen Ansatz einer Lösung?
<_moep_> meinst du nicht, da hätte sie schon jmd geschrieben?
<_moep_> :P
<NikP> Mh, habs ma im Forum gepostet.
<b2850> hallo
<b2850> guten morgen
<OMG> hallo leute. ich versuche gerade die aktuellsten nvidia treiber für meine 860m zu installieren, aber ich bekomme über das terminal "Kernel driver in use: i915"
<OMG> zudem komme ich in den low-graphics mode. wie kann ich dem system sagen, es soll die nvidia karte und nicht die integrierte grafik nutzen?
<OMG> lsmod sagt: video                  20128  2 i915,acer_wmi
<k1l_> wie ist das im bios eingestellt? ist der nvidia treiber installiert? ist nvidia-prime installiert? welches ubuntu ist es genau?
<OMG> 14.04, bios ist ziemlich banal, es ist ein notebook, man kann gefühlt nichts einstellen, vor allem nichts zur grafik. nv prime hab ich gerade gefunden, installiert. danke für den tipp, muss neu starten, komme gleich wieder
<OMG> nvidia-prime war der richtige hinweis, danke.
<OMG> auf meinem desktop musste ich das nicht installieren, obwohl da auch die cpu ne intel grafik integriert hat.
<OMG> die ausgabe über das kernelmodul ist aber die gleiche, obwohl nvidia in den settings aktiviert ist
<OMG> ist das normal?
<k1l_> welchen nvidia treiber hast du da wie installiert?
<OMG> 346 per ppa. (ich weiß, nicht offiziell stabil), ich hab erst die anderen probiert, dachte dann aber, es könnte ein bug sein, weswegen ich die edgers installierte
<Luyin> guten tag zusammen! ich habe eine neue externe festplatte, die ich unter windows und linux nutzen möchte, hauptsächlich um bilder, videos und vergleichbare daten nutzen möchte. die ist von werk mit ntfs formatiert. ist das unter linux sinnvoll? laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dateisystem geht das ja nur eingeschränkt (wg. nutzerrechten). aber vll hat ja jemand erfahrungen, die er teilen kann. 
<kubine> Title: Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Luyin: Wenn Du nur Linux nutzen willst, wäre zB. ext3 oder ext4 sinnvoller
<Luyin> jokrebel: ich weiß, soll aber auch unter win nutzbar sein
<jokrebel> NTFS ist auf dem Windows-Misthaufen gewachsen und wird von Linux halt wegen "closed" nur so gut es geht benutzbar.
<jokrebel> Luyin: Dann mach eine Partition mit NTFS die für Datenaustausch zwischen den 2 Systemen fungiert.
<Luyin> genau, deswegen wäre ich auf der suche nach alternativ-lösungen. von mir aus würde die auch mit ext4 laufen, aber für die paar male, wo ich die zB bei meinen eltern an den windows-rechnern anschließen will, will ich nicht hören "wieso geht der linux-mist jetz nicht"
<Fussel> bei nem datengrab ist das ja auch nicht so wichtig mit den rechten
<Luyin> Fussel: also würdest du ntfs drauf lassen oder wie?
<Fussel> jo
<Fussel> bei filmen und so zeugs braucht man da quasi nix zu beachten
<Luyin> also alternativ gibts ja noch diese interessanten etx[2-4]-"treiber" für windows: http://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/extfs-windows/ . wäre also auch möglich
<kubine> Title: ExtFS für Windows | PARAGON Software Group - gratis partitionierungs software, Festplattenpartitionierung (at www.paragon-software.com)
<jokrebel> Luyin: Ja, dann lass NTFS. Tu sie aber reglemäßig (und vor allem vor Benutzung mit Linux) unter Windows defragmentieren.
<Fussel> der ext2-4 treiber für win ist n krampf
 * jokrebel is away: Detached from screen since 2014-12-27 16:53:30+0100
 * jokrebel is back (gone 00:00:05)
<Joschl> Hallo zusammen!
<Joschl> Wo finde ich unter Ubuntu 14.10 die Einstellungen für den Bildschirmschoner, habe die Pakete gnome-screensaver und xscreensaver installiert
<Joschl> ?
<jokrebel> Joschl: Welchen Desktop nutzt Du? Unity?
<Joschl> ja genau
<jokrebel> Und welchen Screensaver hast Du am laufen?
<Joschl> im Moment keinen, finde die Einstellungen nicht
<Joschl> im Moment dunkelt er nach 5 min ab
<stevieh> in den Settings ist nix an?
<Joschl> neee, und da steht auch nix von Bildschirmschoner
<jokrebel> Joschl: Das könnte auch einfach aus den Energieeinstellungen kommen.
<stevieh> Systemeinstellungen -> Helligkeit und Sperren?
<jokrebel> genau
<Joschl> da steht nix von Bildschirmschoner
<stevieh> das ist ja egal
<Joschl> aber es geht ja auch keiner an, obwohl ich die Pakete dafür installiert habe^^
<stevieh> nach 5 min geht er an?
<jokrebel> eben! Bildschirm abdunkeln muss nicht unbedingt von nem Bildschirmschoner ausgelöst werden. Dann geht auch über die Energie--Einstellungen.
<Joschl> nein, er dunkelt nur ab
<stevieh> das macht z.B. gnome-screensaver
<jokrebel> Joschl: Und wenn Du den Bildschirmschoner willst muss der natürlich weniger Minuten eingestellt haben als die Abdunkelung in den Energieoptionen
<Joschl> ich kann ja auch keinen Bildschirmschoner auswählen, der Menüpunkt fehlt komplett
<stevieh> was willst du denn auswählen? Ob er bunte Bildchen malt? Aus dem Alter ist die IT draussen :-)
<stevieh> xscreenserver macht sowas, aber kann sein, dass der sich mit gnome-screensaver prügelt.
<stevieh> aber schau mal, den kannst du sicher irgendwo konfigurieren. Spätestens mit xscreen <tab> schauen, was es da gibt
<Joschl> es gibt doch sehr viele verschiedene Bildschirmschoner
<stevieh> nicht beim gnome-screensaver, oder?
<jokrebel> die aber alle nicht greifen können wenn die Energie-Einstellungen vorher greifen...
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Joschl> habe gnome-screensaver wieder deinstalliert, jetzt gehts! :-) Danke für den Tip mit den in Konflikt stehenden Paketen, das war wohl die Lösung
<stevieh> du willst eigentlich nur ne schwarzen Bildschirm haben.
<stevieh> alles andere ist total 90er
<saddy> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit dd systemimage und kaputter partitionstabelle weiterhelfen?
<bekks> Dazu müsstest du eine präzise Frage stellen :)
<saddy> fdisk -l xubuntu-laptop.img gibt das aus: http://pastebin.com/RmUP3pH3
<kubine> Title: Lesen der erweiterten Partitionstabelle ist fehlgeschlagen (Position=605675520): - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<saddy> Das war eine xubuntu installation die ich komplett mit dd auf eine externe usb hdd gesichert hab. Scheinbar nicht fehlerfrei :S
<jokrebel> was soll "fdisk -l" auf ein .img ergeben? Wie sieht denn ein "fdisk -l <festplatte> aus?
<bekks> Mit welchem Befehl wurde das Image erstellt?
<saddy> mit dd
<saddy> mit fdisk -l wollte ich den offset zum mounten herausfinden
<saddy> Interessiert euch der Fehler beim mounten eher?
<bekks> "dd" ohne Parameter? :P
<bekks> Nein, mich interessiert der genaue Befehl mit dem du das Image erzeugt hast.
<saddy> ja genau dd ohne parameter dd if=/dev/sda of=xubuntu-backup.img
<stevie77de> /h
<testdr> saddy: wenn Du den offset aus der partitionstabelle mit fdisk hast, dann kannst Du mounten etwa so:  sudo mount -o ro,offset=31744  festplattenimage.img  /mnt
<testdr> saddy: dann wird die partition sda1, sda2 etc. an dem Offset ge-mountet
<testdr> saddy: bei dem mount hab ich die option "loop" vergessen
<saddy> und wenn ich den wert von fdisk wie im ubuntuu wiki beschrieben *512 nehme:
<saddy> http://pastebin.com/X4w9Xge3
<kubine> Title: sudo mount -loop,o,ro,offset=110106771456 xubuntu-laptop.img /mnt/dd1/ Failed t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<testdr> saddy: hattest Du schon die Ausgabe von fdisk -l xubuntu.img.datei angegeben in einem paste?
<dasjoe> <saddy> fdisk -l xubuntu-laptop.img gibt das aus: http://pastebin.com/RmUP3pH3
<kubine> Title: Lesen der erweiterten Partitionstabelle ist fehlgeschlagen (Position=605675520): - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<saddy> Also mir scheint die Partitionstabelle kaputt zu sein, bei normalen datenträgern kann man die afaik irgendwie reparieren aber bei dem dd img weiß ich nicht weiter
<bekks> Wieso soll die kaputt sein?
<bekks> Was veranlasst Dich zu der Annahme?
<testdr> saddy: 1. halte Dich doch mal beim mount-Befehl an die üblichen Angabe der Optionen:   -o   ro,loop,offset=11010677145  und hänge an das Dateiimage mal noch ein paar leere Sektoren dran - damit das Ding nicht aus irgendeinem Grund als zu kurz angenommen wird - theoretisch kannst Du versuchen mit parted darauf zuzugreifen ...
<saddy> @bekks die Ausgabe von fdisk -l 
<saddy> @testdr: probier ich grad mal
<bekks> saddy: Was genau an der Ausgabe veranlasst Dich zu glauben die Partitionstabelle sei defekt?
<saddy> Lesen der erweiterten Partitionstabelle ist fehlgeschlagen (Position=605675520):
<bekks> saddy: "Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert." ist recht eindeutig kein Problem in der Partitionstabelle.
<saddy> @testdr: wie meinst du das mit den leeren sektoren?
<saddy> @bekks ok das ist ja schonmal was gutes
<testdr> saddy: na die Image-Datei etwas größer machen -- also z.B. mit dd 1024 Byte in eine Datei schreiben und die ein paar mal mit "cat >> xubuntuimag.dsk" hinten anhängen - also sozusagen die virtuelle Festplatte etwas größer machen als ursprünglich gelesen und das nur um sicherzustellen, dass beim mount nicht aus irgendeinem Grund versucht wird da mehr zu lesen und statt desse Dateiende ist.
<saddy> klingt gefährtlich hab kein backup von der img
<saddy> kann man das wieder rückgängig machen?
<bekks> MAch doch ein Backup der Datei.
<saddy> und wie erstell ich die datei, dd if=/dev/nul of=/bla.img ?
<saddy> hab keinen speicher mehr frei.. 
<bekks> Dann würde ich das Experiment damit auch seinlassen.
<testdr> saddy: wie? Keinen Speicher mehr frei? Wie groß ist denn die Image-Datei? Wurde da vielleicht wegen zu wenig Platz nur ein Teil gesichert?
<saddy> ca. 300GB
<bekks> "ca."?
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von ls -lha dateiname?
<saddy> 263GB
<saddy> mein kompletter laptop
<bekks> Es gibt keine 263GB Festplatten...
<testdr> saddy: fail!!! das Ding sollte so groß sein wie die ext.Part und die wird in fdisk mit 298G angegeben
<saddy> ok scheisse ^^ kann man da noch irgendwie was retten
<bekks> testdr: Fail to read: http://pastebin.com/RmUP3pH3 
<kubine> Title: Lesen der erweiterten Partitionstabelle ist fehlgeschlagen (Position=605675520): - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<testdr> saddy: ich würde sagen damit ist wohl klar warum das lesen schief geht
<bekks> Da steht 263GB :)
<saddy> ohja. gibts da noch möglichkeiten irgendwas rauszubekommen?
<jokrebel> ohne Backup war es nicht wichtig genug. Wenn es wichtige Dateien beinhaltet muss die Zeit auch dafür da sein für mehr Speicher für ein ordentliches Backup zu sorgen.
<bekks> jokrebel++
<testdr> bekks: richtig - das ist die Datei - aber in der Partitionstabelle steht 298G
<saddy> ja ich mach was frei, also könnte der tipp trotzdem klappen?
<bekks> saddy: NEin.
<bekks> saddy: Du müsstest das komplette Image neu erstellen.
<saddy> kann ich nicht :(
<saddy> also img wertlos und daten futsch? 
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<jokrebel> oH je
<bekks> Die Daten waren schon futsch als du kein Backup hattest. Sie waren nicht wichtig genug.
<saddy> Weil das ne alte Installation von mir ist, auf dem laptop ist mittlerweile was anderes
<bekks> Ja, dann sind deine Daten weg.
<saddy> mist trotzdem danke, waren nur ein paar bilder im endeffekt
<testdr> saddy: theoretisch - wenn Du Platz hättest - dann könntest Du die image-Datei auf über 300GB vergrößern und wenn Du dann das ntfs-Volume reparieren kannst, dann sind von dem nur die letzten 40GB verloren ... theoretisch, wenn Du etwas Ahnung hast
<jokrebel> saddy: Vielleicht beim nächstem mal _vor_ dem Rumexperimentieren ein "echtes" Backup anlegen.
<saddy> ist mir leider alles klar, so wie das leben aber manchmal spielt ;) 
<saddy> frei sind tatsächlich noch 44gb
<jokrebel> saddy: Nein, da kannst Du die Schuld nicht "dem Leben" in die Schuhe schieben. Das war eindeutig _Deine_ Schuld ;-)
<saddy> nee kein geld für mehr platten 
<jokrebel> saddy: Dann sicher meinetwegen das wichtige auf DVD. Das kostet nicht die Welt. Und Datensammelwut ist auch heilbar ;-)
<saddy> Ja in Zukunft gerne ^^ bin mir grad alles am aufbauen
<saddy> mit 8 mal in 6 jahren umgezogen
<saddy> und armer azubi. zählt alles als ausrede finde ich ^^
<jokrebel> Nö! Keine Gnade
<bekks> Alles Ausreden.
<saddy> war klar :D
<saddy> ich schaff grad platz
<saddy> mag mich jemand beim image vergrößern an die hand nehmen?
<jokrebel> saddy: Wenn ich kein Geld/Platz für Backup und "gut geplanten Umzug" hab, lass ich alles wie es ist und hoffe dass es noch lange so geht wies ist. Und bei erster Gelegenheit sorg ich für ein ordentliches Backup. Weil Murphy schlägt früher oder später zu!
 * jokrebel ist total schlecht in "Kinder aus ganz unten aus dem Brunnen ziehn"
<jokrebel> saddy: Aber testdr redete ja von "theoretisch möglichem"
<saddy> ok dann hark ich die aktion für heute erstmal ab und sag danke, + behalte das image noch :D
<saddy> oh hab grad testdisk gefunden, das tut zumindest so wie als wärs sinnvoll
<montilago> brauch mal schnelle hilfe! Ich blocke in aller Regel Werbung per Hosts-File aber ich komm jetzt aufs verderben nicht drauf welche Website vorgefertigte Ad-Blocking listen anbot, kann jemand weiterhelfen?
<saddy> sowas? http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt
<saddy> http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt
<montilago> hatte ich schon gesehen gehabt, allerdings war es eine andere website, da gabs teils mb-große hosts-dateien die über werbung hinaus gehen (als attackierend bekannte websites etc.
<montilago> ich guck mir mal adaway an, vielleicht ists dort gelistet
<montilago> na endlich... hosts-file.net
<montilago> bzw. hier :)
<montilago> 
<montilago> http://hosts-file.net/?s=Download
<kubine> Title: hpHosts Online - Simple, Searchable & FREE! (at hosts-file.net)
<montilago> so schönen dank, und nen schöne abend! :)
<s1lk> guten Abend :)
<s1lk> nachdem ich nun einiges versucht habe dachte ich mir man könnte mal hier nachfragen ^^
<s1lk> ich habe da ein vermutlich ganz einfaches Anfängerproblem mit Lubuntu ... ich würde gerne meinen VNC Server so konfigurieren, dass er automatisch startet und ich mich direkt nach dem boot einloggen kann 
<s1lk> könnte mir da irgenwer in ganz einfachen worten eventuell weiterhelfen :-p
<locodir-user> Hallo guten Abend zusammen ;-)
<noseeder> nabend
<noseeder> jungs ich habe da mal ne frage zu Usenext. Ich würde das gerne bei ubuntu automatisch beim Start mit starten lassen. Nuzen will ich das dann über Web interface.
<noseeder> Allerdings startet bei mir als Desktop XBMC
<jokrebel> s1lk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC kennst Du schon?
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> noseeder: Dann istallier hat von ner Ubuntu-Installations-DVD und nicht von der XBMC 
<noseeder> ich nutze doch auch nur den die XBMC Gui
<noseeder> ist mein Mediacenter
<jokrebel> noseeder: Aber eine XBMC-Installation ist halt keine Ubuntu-Installation auch wenn der Unterbau ähnlich ist.
<noseeder> jokrebel ja ist mir schon gesagt worden obwohl beide die selben repos nutzen. würdest du mir trotz alledem verraten wie ich das automatsich starten lassen kann?
<jokrebel> noseeder: Da ich das selber nicht kenne; sorry kann ich nicht helfen. Aber lass noch gesagt sein, dass da nicht nur "selbe" Repos" genutz werden sonder auch individuelle Sachen die einen Support hier schon schwer bis unmöglich machen können.
<s1lk> jo danke @jokrebel so hatte ich es noch nicht versucht .. mal schauen wie weit ich so komme
<jokrebel> s1lk: Viel Erfolg und frag ruhig wieder wenn es dadrüber trotzdem klemmt.
<s1lk> so lange wird das glaub gar nicht dauern, denn ich glaube mit der automatischen anmeldung wird das so auch nix .. aber mal reboot .. :)
<boonkerz> #
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-28
<rewun> hallo
<rewun> wer ist hiar?
<rewun> jemand?
<b2850> guten morgen
<meowpiep> hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich dateien auf dem live stick speichern kann und wenn ja wie? der hat naemlich 32gb und waer schade das ungenutzt zu lassen
<jokrebel> vielleicht suchst Du nach "Persistant"?
<meowpiep> ne ich wuerd da grad einfach nur gerne eine datei ablegen, das ist alles
<jokrebel> aber Du kannst natürlich auch den Stick auf mehrere Partitionen aufteilen. Und dann auf einer die Live-ISO drauf und auf der anderen die Daten
<meowpiep> mmh ok, geht also nicht >*
<sl_> Ich sitze hier gerade vor einem nagelneuen Lenovo Flex 2-15 Notebook von meinem Neffen. Ubuntu 14.04.1 lässt sich nicht installieren - bootet noch nicht mal - Ubuntu 14.10 geht, aber dann habe ich keine LTS-Version und muss im halben Jahr wieder ran. Hat jemand einen kleinen Tipp?
<jokrebel> sl_: Das Installationsmedium ist geprüft worden?
<sl_> Es geht grundsätzlich erst mit einem aktuellen Kernel auf dem Lenovo. Habe mehrere Distributionen getestet. Man müsste als die 14.04 mit dem Kernel 3.16 haben
<luzifer9999> Hi! Wie kann ich mit dem Befehl "du -hsc" auch ersteckte Ordner überprüfen?
<jokrebel> luzifer9999: Die sollten da meines Wissens mit dabei sein.
<jokrebel> mach einfach mal "du -h" und Du wirst sehn, dass da auch Verzeichnisse mit nem Punkt voraus erscheinen und das (unterste) Gesmatergebnis gleich ist.
<luzifer9999> Danke, aber um mir alle Ordner anzeigen zu lassen die im Aktuellen Verzeichnis liegen verwende ich "du -hsc ./*" leider ist damit ausgeschlossen, dass ich versteckte Verzeichnisse angezeigt bekommme
<jokrebel> luzifer9999: Naja - weil:     -c, --total             Gesamtsumme erzeugen
<luzifer9999> Aber die Sichtbaren werden doch angezeigt. 
<LupusE> -s reicht, das -c ist da redundant.
<LupusE> das unterscheidet sich in der anzahl der zu uebergebenden argumente. bei mehreren ordnern hat man mehrere ergebnisse vs ein ergebnis.
<Skorpz> Guten Abend, ich habe eine Festplatte von meinen Schwiegereltern bei mir am Pc angeschlossen, weil bei ihnen am Rechner während des Startens angezeigt wurde das die Festplatte in einem Schlechtem Zustand sei. Booten ging nicht mehr. Jetzt hab ich die Festplatte bei mir angeschlossen und bekomme keine Fehlermeldung. Das System Startet normal. Ich lasse gerade badblocks durch laufen, aber auch da wurden bis her keine Fehler Gefunden. Ich habe die 
<Skorpz> Festplatte aber schon Formatiert. Könnte es sein, dass das Dateisystem an sich in einem Schlechten Zustand war, und nicht die Festplatte Hardwaremäßig?
<testdr> Skorpz: ist keine support frage - aber hast Du schon die smart-Werte kontrolliert?
<krawumpel> testdisk
<krawumpel> Wenn Du windows drauf hattest und linux merkt SChreibfehler, dann war sie entweder nicht formatiert oder die Schreibfehler beruhten auf unsachgemäßes Runterfahren ohne die Möglichkeit Schreib- und Lesezugriffe abzuspeichern
<Skorpz> Die Festplatte war fast durch gängig in Betrieb. Der Rechner wurde selten ausgeschaltet. Die smart- Werte werd ich mir mal angucken.
<krawumpel> Wenn sie komische Geräusche von sich gibt, ist das Ende nah und mache Dich darauf gefaßt Dich bald von ihr zu verabschieden. geplante-obsoleszenz
<NeutrinoPower> hi, hat jemand Ahnung von ecryptfs-utils? ich möchte ein home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln eines users, dessen home nicht in /home ist sondern in /crypt, die Daten in .Private sollen also auch nicht in /home/ liegen, was ecryptfs aber macht....
<NeutrinoPower> ich habe dann in /crypt/ symlinks auf /home/.xxx , kann ich stattden Symlinks die Daten in /crypt/ verschieben?
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-21
<stevieh1> öh... gibt es in 15.10 irgendwas, was mir immer die Lautstärke wieder auf voll dreht? Ist da was bekannt?
<stevieh1> strange
<florian838> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkf5v3ajqjtqapc/IMG_20151221_130839-01.jpeg?dl=0 Ist das ein Bug oder eine Funktion? (Xubuntu 14.04)
<stevieh> mach mal nen Screenshot, obs da auc ist ;-)
<k1l> florian838: hast du die fenster auf transparenz gestellt?
<florian838> Nein, das ist nach dem Verschieben des Fensters passiert
<stevieh> hmm... warum erscheinen nicht alle Anwendungen in den Lautstärkeeinstellungen?
<stevieh> wie entscheided sich denn, ob eine Anwendung in die Klangeinstellungen kommt oder nicht?
<k1l> wenn sie PA unterstützt?
<stevieh> das ist schon pulse, oder?
<k1l> jo
<k1l> pulseaudio
<stevieh> komisch, irgendwie hat sich da was geändert...
<stevieh> ich regel mit dem Zentralregler alles runter, und beim nächsten Pidgin Ping ist der wieder volle Lautstärke
<k1l> wenn ich in vlc m für mute drücke ist auch der totem komplett gemutet in den PA settings. auch schräg irgendwie
<stevieh> auch 15.10?
<k1l> ist schon lange so
<stevieh> ne, der effekt war mit 15.04 definitiv noch anders.
<stevieh> also bei mir isses so: der Hauptlautstärkeregler zieht z.B. den Gnumusicplayer mit runter, aber wenn dann pidgin bimmelt, ist das wieder volle Lautstärke, aber der gmusicplayer bleibt so leise wie vorher.
<michael> hallo
<Guest98729> ich habe hier eine ubuntu installation von einer defekten HDD auf eine neue gesrettet. Leider hat das system alle Passwörter vergessen durch den defekt. Ich habe die Neue hdd per chroot shcon eingehängt. Wie kann ich das system nun reparieren? wenn ich das Passwort endern will sagt er immer : passwd: Bearbeitungssfehler des Legitimierungszeichens
<stevieh> brr... was ist das für eine Meldung ;-9
<Guest98729> kenn ich auch nicht die ausgabe von uname -rm in der chroot umgebung ist 4.2.0-22-generic x86_64
<stevieh> die passwörter sollten in /etc/shadow stehen, da kannst du sicher auch was frickeln...
<jokrebel> und lsb_release -a?
<Guest98729> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<jokrebel> ungewöhnlicher Kernel für ein 14.04LTS
<Guest98729> stimmt 
<Guest98729> ich habe wohl beim chroot was falsch gemacht ich mach das nochmal
<Guest98729> fehler gefunden :-D wer lesen kann ist halt doch im vorteil
<Guest98729> hatte beim mount -o ro als atribute mit drin
<Guest98729> passwort konnte ich setzen, ich würde nun versuchen über chroot ein upgrade auszuführen um ggf defekte pakete zu reparieren macht das sinn?
<stevieh> probier doch erstmal so zu booten?
<stevieh> und auch ein upgrade wird dir defekte pakete nicht reparieren 
<Guest98729> jup booten und einloggen klappt
<Guest98729> nun mach ich grade ein dist-upgrade und das scheint zu arbeiten
<Guest98729> nur am desktop kann ich mich noch nicht einloggen aber das später
<stevieh> wenn du sicher gehen willst, rette die Daten und setze das system neu auf.
<Guest98729> ok danke stevieh ich hoffe das geht auch ohne
<stevieh> kann halt irgendwann mal komische effekte geben und dann wunderst du dich... aber klar.
<Guest386> huhu. Ich will ein komlettes reinstall ausführen von ubuntu 14 LTS. Aber jedesmal sagt er mir : Couldn't configure pre-depend dpkg:amd64 for mountall:amd64, probably a dependency cycle.  Wie bekomme ich das weg?
<Guest386> jokrebel, wenn ich : sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --get-selections | grep -w 'install$' | cut -f 1) ausführe bekomme ich auf meinem system immer die Meldung : E: Couldn't configure pre-depend dpkg:amd64 for mountall:amd64, probably a dependency cycle.
<Guest386> hast du eine idee woran das liegen kann?
<k1l> gleiche ubuntu version? auch kein 32bit 64 bit wechsel?
<jokrebel> nö - ich weis noch nicht mal was Du mit diesem Befehl erreichen willst und wo Du den her hast.
<Guest386> ich möchte alle im system installierten pakete nochmal installieren lassen
<Guest83540> :D
<Guest83540> wozu das denn?
<ubik123> Hast du kaputte Pakete?
<Guest386> ja habe kaputte pakete da die festplatte  einen defekt hatte
<ubik123> Dann mach ein sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest386> ok da findet er nichts. z.b. gabe es das /var/log/apt verzeichnis nicht mehr das war nurnoch ne datei oder so 
<Guest386> diesen Fehler habe ich bei etlichen systemdateien das die einfach weg oder leer sind.
<ubik123> hm
<ubik123> weiß nicht, was du da gemacht hast
<Guest386> alle log files sind vom selben tag und stunde und alle 0 KB z.b.
<Guest386> Festplatten fehler 
<ubik123> Dann ist wohl die Festplatte schrott
<Guest386> habe die festplatte getauscht und alle daten kopiert
<Guest386> nun möchte ich das system wieder flott machen
<ubik123> Man kopiert immer nur das Home-Verzeichnis
<ubik123> Die restlichen Sachen installiert man sich nach
<Frickelpit> du hast von der defekten platte die daten kopiert?
<Guest386> ja Frickelpit ging ja von nurgends anders
<Frickelpit> Guest386: gratuliere^^ installiere neu
<ubik123> Boote doch mit einer Ubuntu CD und sichere dein Homeverzeichnis auf einer externen Festplatte
<Guest386> auch im home sind etliche programmverzeichnisse mit 0 KB
<ubik123> Hm
<ubik123> Man sollte immer ein Backup machen!
<Guest386> wozu gibt es den Reinstall befehl überhaupt?
<ubik123> Das ist, wenn ein Paket kaputt ist
<ubik123> Und du es neu installieren möchtest
<Guest386> und ich müchte alle einmal neu installieren. wie mache ich das am geschicktesten?
<ubik123> Indem du Ubuntu neu installierst
<Frickelpit> Guest386: mach dir eine liste aller installierten pakete, installier das system neu und installie dann aus der liste alle pakete auf einmal
<ubik123> genau
<Guest386> ohne alle einstellungen zu verlieren?
<Frickelpit> einstellungen sind alle weg dann
<ubik123> Welche Einstellungen brauchst du denn?
<Frickelpit> es sei denn, du hast ein backup von /etc u.a. und /home
<ubik123> Und sichere, falls noch Daten in deinem Home-Verzeichnis, dein Homeverzeichnis mit einer externen Festplatte
<ubik123> wenn da noch was drin ist
<jokrebel> wenn die Einstellungsdateien kaputt sind und 0 Byte groß wirst Du auch keine Einstellungen sichern und zurückspielen können.
<ubik123> Jau
<ubik123> Und das nächste mal ein Backup machen
<ubik123> Regelmäßig!
<Guest386> einstellungen von samba, ts server, ftp server, Webserver, dns einstellungen, spezifische benutzer verzeichnisrechte
<Guest386> alle einstellungen laufen noch
<Guest386> also ner macht seine arbeit
<ubik123> Was geht dann nicht?
<Guest386> mir ist der defekt nur aufgefallen da ich mich nicht mehr lokal einloggen konnte
<Guest386> samba alle server etc alles hat einwandfrei funktioniert
<Frickelpit> Guest386: alle dienste wurden von dir eingerichtet?
<Guest386> und funktioniert immernoch
<Guest386> Frickelpit, ja vor recht langer zeit
<ubik123> Dann boote doch mit einer Live-CD und mach ein Backup von den Einstellungen und deinem Home-Verzeichnis
<ubik123> Und installier das System neu
<Guest386> bin grade im system drin kann das Backup ja auch hier machen auf nen stick oder so
<ubik123> Wie denn, wenn du dich nicht einloggen kannst?
<Frickelpit> was soll das bringen, wenn die dateien 0kb haben?
<Frickelpit> steht noch irgendwas in den configs drin? kannst du sie öffnen?
<Guest386> kann ich ja wieder seit die daten auf der neuen Festplatte liegen und ich per chroot über eine cd das Passwort neu gesetzt habe
<ubik123> achso
<Guest386> erstmal finden die ganzen konfigs. ich geh aber davon aus das da noch was drin ist, da ich alle dienste noch erreiche über das LAN
<Guest386> nur das system an sich hat nen schlag als hätte der kopf auf der alten platte irgendwo pertiell mal aufgesetzt oder so. kann mir das auch nicht anders erklären
<Frickelpit> Guest386: und in zukunft bitte backups machen, gerade wenn man solche dienste laufen hat. 
<Guest386> joa ich kann halt akutuell aus platzgründen nicht alles backupen. und das OS des Backup rechners habe ich schlichtweg vergessen
<Frickelpit> Guest386: meine Meinung: neu installieren, alle Dienste wieder einrichten, zusätzlich das ganze Dokumentieren (für spätere Zwecke) und dann ein ordentliches Backup erstellen.
<Guest386> backup womit am besten das man ggf später nur änderungen sichern muss oder so eine art dateiversions verlauf bekommt?
<Frickelpit> jetzt an der Situation rumbasteln ist von Hinten durchs Knie ins Auge geschossen
<Frickelpit> Guest386: gibt verschiedene lösungen, ich nutze rsync z.b.
<Guest386> ok -.- danke 
<Guest386> gibt es da ein fertiges script das über eine ssh verbindung eine sicherung anlegen kann?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt irgendwo, mit rsync ist das auch möglich
<Guest386> ok dann werde ich mich mal in rsynk einarbeiten
<Guest386> grundlegende frage. ist es bei Ubuntu möglich eine reperatur durchzuführen bei so einem defekt?
<Guest386> ohne neu installation?
<Frickelpit> nein, wenn die platte kaputt ist, ist sie kaputt. man könnte sich ein raid einrichten, was den ausfall einer platte auffängt. raid erstezt aber kein backup ;-)
<Guest386> ja das weis ich
<Guest386> ich kenne halt aus der windows ecke die reperatur installation z.b. bei der alles außer die systemdaten in ruhe gelassen wird deswegen fragte ich
<Guest386> aber danke :-) habe nun zu tun denke ich :-D
<Frickelpit> auch unter windows würde die reparatur bei einer defekten platte nicht funktionieren
<rentier_> Huhu! Hat wer eine Ahnung, wieso die meisten Firefox-Fenster im Taskmanager heute plötzlich nicht mehr als Firefox-Icon, sondern als  dieses generische Rechteck-Icon auftauchen?
<jokrebel> Welcher Taskmanager? Und was für Rechteck-Icon? Hast Du ein Update gehabt aber nich nicht rebootet?
<Koffeinfriedhof> Bei mir (14.04 Kubuntu) sehen die aus wie immer.
<rentier_> jokrebel, na das Ding zum Umschalten wenn man Alt-Tab drückt
<k1l> rentier_: heisst nicht taskmanager, sondern program switcher (oder so)
<k1l> aber hier ist das normal
<Myros> huhu
<Myros> ich hab n kleines problem mit meiner ubuntuversion
<Myros> das /boot sei zu klein
<Myros> gpartet kann wegen eines abhängigeitsproblem nicht installiert werden
<k1l> mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in einen pastebin bitte
<Myros> ich benutze eine verschlüsselte version und muss deswegen auf den 31 er kernel zurückgreiffen und kann ned den 33er verwenden weil dieser nicht in die verschlüsselung kommt
<Myros> ach ja und -- purge oder clean geht nich wegen abhängigkeiten            http://pastebin.com/9Ge5gjTc
<Myros> ich hab so das gefühl das sich das problem im kreis derht
<Myros> *dreht
<k1l> jetzt bitte noch ein "ls -al /boot"
<k1l> ja tut es
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/QQDAwx0q
<Myros> apt-get -f install gparted geht auch ned
<Myros> (soweit ich weiss is f ja force=> erzwingen)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-22
<k1l> "cd /boot" und dann "sudo rm initrd.img-3.19.0-15-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-26-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-28-generic"
<Myros> ok
<Myros> naja hab mich an das purge von hand ned getraut 
<k1l> danach dann ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Myros> sind halt immerhin kernels
<k1l> das sollte dann den fehlenden kernel installieren und dir erstmal wieder das paketsystem freischalten.
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/duMbBMwN
<Myros> ging ned
<k1l> dann musst du noch die kernel pakete der 3 kernel manuell deinstallieren. also "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic"
<k1l> jo, mach mal "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Myros> E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<Myros> ups sudovergessn
<Myros> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes linux-generic (--configure):  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
<k1l> pack mal alles in einen pastebin
<Myros> gzip: stdout: No space left on device E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<Myros> ok
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/uQetmXRz
<k1l> ok, mal gucken
<Myros> ^
<k1l> nochmal ein "ls -alh /boot" bitte
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/zy260AU3
<k1l> ok "cd /boot"  dann wieder kram löschen: "sudo rm initrd.img-3.19.0-33-generic initrd.img-3.19.0-31-generic vmlinuz-3.19.0-15-generic vmlinuz-3.19.0-26-generic vmlinuz-3.19.0-28-generic vmlinuz-3.19.0-31-generic"
<Myros> ok
<k1l> danach nochmal ein "sudo apt-get install -f" und hoffen das der platz gereicht hat
<Myros> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Myros> hat ned
<k1l> zeignochmal bitte
<k1l> wie klein ist denn bitte dein /boot das da nichtmal 3 kernel reinpassen
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/AZVtBtBA wenn ich das wüsste
<Myros> wie komm ich in das lost+found rein?
<k1l> nochmal (nur) ein "ls -alh /boot" um zu gucken was noch weg kann
<Myros> ich habe irgendwie keine berechtigung dazu und "sudo cd" geht ned
<Myros> http://pastebin.com/kWG3qddf
<zerofrost> guten abend
<k1l> ok "sudo apt get remove linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic"
<Myros> hi zero
<zerofrost> hi Myros 
<zerofrost> ich bin mit linux/ubuntu nicht so bewandert (windoof-umsteiger)
<k1l> zerofrost: macht ja nix
<Myros_> ich wurde irgendwie grad geschmissedn ...
<k1l> <k1l> ok "sudo apt get remove linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic"
<zerofrost> ich versuche 3 monitore mit einer VGA zu einem gesamten monitor laufen zu lassen
<zerofrost> versteh nicht genau wie das mit der NVIDIA X Server Settigs zu konfigurieren ist
<Myros_> http://pastebin.com/D28mWFYK
<Myros_> löschen geht nicht
<zerofrost> könnte mir da jemand vielleicht etwas unter die arme greifen
<Myros_> weil er was nicht generiert kriegt
<zerofrost> die internetsuche scheit für mich nicht hilfreich genug zu sein, kann aber auch sein das ich es einfach nicht verstehe ^^
<Myros_> ich frag mich zwar was genau er generiert wenn er löschen soll
<k1l> Myros_: nochmal ein "ls -alh /boot" bitte
<k1l> Myros_: als standard will apt immer sachen erst richtig zuende installieren bevor es sie löschen kann.
<Myros_> http://pastebin.com/wuSHxzVt
<Myros_> ist das wichtig oder ist das eher so ne "in der USA müssen Todeskandidaten eine desinfizierte Giftspritze erhalten" sache
<k1l> "cd /boot" und dann löschen wir einfach mal so viel wo geht "sudo rm System.map-3.19.0-28-generic System.map-3.19.0-26-generic System.map-3.19.0-15-generic abi-3.19.0-28-generic abi-3.19.0-26-generic abi-3.19.0-15-generic"
<k1l> ist immer am besten wenn man möglichst wenig am paketsystem selber rumfummelt. sondern die umgebung so hinbiegt, dass es wieder läuft.
<Myros_> dann wieder -f instALL?
<k1l> jo
<Myros_> erledigt
<Myros_> scheint geklappt zu haben
<k1l> gut, dann nochmal ein frisches "sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<k1l> zerofrost: hab schon länger keine nvidia mehr. aber mit "wildem rumklicken" hast du es nicht hinbekommen in den nvidia-settings? :)
<Myros_> http://pastebin.com/iVH2eA7j
<zerofrost> LOL nein leider nicht ^_^
<zerofrost> zumal gibts da nicht viel zum herumklicken
<zerofrost> soviel ich weiss, muss da was über eine xconfig file geändert werden
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-26-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-28-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-33-generic"
<zerofrost> soviel hab ich herausgefunden
<k1l> zerofrost: also mit 2 monitoren sollte das einzustellen sein. bei 3 kommt das scho oft drauf an ob die karte das überhaupt kann (technisch oder vom treiber her erlaubt).
<Myros_> er hats gemacht, auch wenn unter wiederstand und ner tonne errors
<k1l> zeig mal bitte
<zerofrost> k1l: also das ist die geforce gtx 970, mit windoof klappt das wunderbar...die 3 monitore laufen ja ebenfalls wunderbar auf ubuntu
<k1l> zerofrost: ok. scheint gerade keiner hier (wach) zu sein der sich da auskennt. schreib sonst mal einen beitrag im forum.ubuntuusers.de da hält das sich was länger, sodass die leute antworten können
<Myros_> http://pastebin.com/yaphYsrq
<k1l> Myros_: ok, da sollte nix schlimmes bei sein. er meckert nur, dass er sachen nicht findet die vorhin bei den halben unintsalls schon gelöscht wurden.
<Myros_> ok
<Myros_> jetzt gepartet installieren?
<k1l> Myros_: mach nochmal ein "sudo update-grub" (um sicherzusein) und dann kannste weitermachen
<k1l> wobei ich das partitionieren eher von nem live system aus machen würde
<Myros_> problem is aber das das verschlüsseöt is
<zerofrost> k1l: okay, dank dir. dachte das es eine kurze geschichte wird mit meinem problem, ich versuchs morgen einfach nochmal etwas früher hier. sollte ich ebenfalls niemanden erwischen, werd ich mich im forum verewigen ;-)
<k1l> oder du guckst ob der neuste kernel bootet, dann kannste die alten direkt wieder löschen
<Myros_> warum erst neu booten und dann boot mehr platz geben?
<k1l> um zu gucken ob die kernel funktionieren.
<k1l> du sagtest ja eben da gab es probleme (wobie ich glaube das war eher schon wegen dem platz)
<Myros2> muss ich neu booten um mit der paketinstallation im reihnen zu sein?
<zerofrost> gute nacht @ALL
<Myros2> bb zero
<k1l> Myros2: nein
<k1l> <k1l> um zu gucken ob die kernel funktionieren.
<k1l> <k1l> du sagtest ja eben da gab es probleme (wobie ich glaube das war eher schon wegen dem platz)
<Myros2> mich haus hier ab und an ma raus deswegen seh ich evtl. ma was ned
<Myros2> jo das war definitiv wegen dem platz
<Myros2> und jetzt noch ne ganz doofe frage: wie krieg ich ne partition verkleinert auf der ich grad sitz
<Myros2> ich meine: ich hab zwar ne live version aufm stick
<k1l> unmounten. und das geht nur von einem andere OS, sprich live os
<Myros2> ok
<Myros2> und wie krieg ich das hin ohne das er meine verschlüsselung zerstört?
<k1l> bevor ich da verschlüsselte partitionen anpacke würde ich aber erstmal mein backup aktualisieren :)
<k1l> mit den verschiedenen verschlüsselungsformaten bin ich aber nicht vertraut. evtl weiß hier jemand anderes wie das am geschicktesten geht oder ob das ohne problem normal funktioniert.
<Myros> Das Ding hier IST mein backup
<k1l> dann würde ich erstmal gar nichts verschieben
<k1l> bei jedem partitionieren kann data verloren gehen. und sei es weil die platte abraucht.
<Myros> Bei der installation hies es das sei so ne dynamische partition
<k1l> lvm?
<Myros> Evtl?
<Myros> Kann sein
<k1l> ist alles nicht so meine baustelle
<Myros> Ne mein pc spielt cloud dienst für lapi und handy
<Myros2> aber scho ma danke fürs beheben von dem problem
<k1l> jo kein ding
<Myros2> könnte es nach dieser anleitung funktionieren? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<k1l> wenn du die verschlüsselung nutzt die dort erwähnt wird.
<Myros2> wo seh ich dat?
<Myros2> beim datei system steht zwar crypt-luke
<Myros2> avber von lvm steht nix
<SusWombat> Morgebn
<SusWombat> Morgen*
<milo2k> hallo zusammen
<milo2k> jemand da, der mir sagen kann warum mit kernel 3.19 mein prozessortakt nicht mehr auf idle geht?
<Myros2> huhu
<Myros2> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine cryp-luke partionion verkleinert kriege?4
<Myros> Huhu
<Myros> Ich hab ein problem beim resizen einer partition
<Myros> Die sie erhaltene Partition (oder Gerät) ist nur 181018624 (4k) Blöcke gross.
<Myros> Sie wollen 183500800 Blö ke haben
<Myros> Resize2fs: online-schrumpfe  wird nicht unterstützt
<LetoThe2nd> Myros: na die fehlermeldung ist doch eindeutig.
<LetoThe2nd> Myros: ext2/3/4 können einfach nicht online verkleinert werden. sprich: unmounten, verkleinern, wieder mounten
<k1l> geht um verschlüsselte partitionen (im lvm?)
<k1l> aber die meldung sieht wohl so aus als wenn sie gemountet ist?
<Myros> Mhm
<Myros> Ich probiers grad nach anleitung
<Myros> Mein swap is jetzt 256 statt 512 gross
<Myros> Hat ned gepasst
<LetoThe2nd> was hat resize2fs mit swap zu tun?
<Myros> Ich musste den swap löschen und nachher neu einfügen und die uuid wieder ersetzen
<LetoThe2nd> ja und was hat das mit resize2fs zu tun?
<Myros> Am anfang hatte ich noch ne ungefähre ahnung was ich mache
<LetoThe2nd> resize2fs arbeitet doch nur auf dem *INHALT* einer partition, nicht auf der partitionstabelle.
<Myros> Den brauchte ich um im entschlüsselten luke container die logische partition zu verkleinern
<Myros> Damit jetzt die physische nachziehen kann
<Myros> Isch scheiter grad am sudo cryptsetup -o 4096 -b 11800000 resize crypt1
<Myros> Weil ich ned genau weiss was ich jetzt beim b eintragen soll
<Myros> Wieviel "size in sektors" haben 681gb?
<LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich danach als müsstest du dir das schon selbst manuell aus den ausgaben von fdisk und/oder parted herleiten.
<Myros> Und wie macht man das?
<LetoThe2nd> Myros: für doku lesen, evaluieren und auf kundenfälle anpassen verlang ich 72€/h
<LetoThe2nd> Myros: nen link zu den manpages such ich dir umsonst. was darfs sein? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ, nimm ne grosse externe platte, kopier alles runter, änders, kopier alles wieder drauf :)
<Myros> Die manpage habe ich im terminal offen
<Myros> Und ne externe festplatte hab ich leider ned, mein pc hier ist mein backupserver
<Myros> Und auf der tutorial seite steht was von " i had to do this by trial and error"
<LetoThe2nd> wie immer sollte fdisk -l schon mal viel dazu sagen
<LetoThe2nd> da kriegst blockanzahlen. rest müsste vermutlich dreisatz sein.
<LetoThe2nd> den üblichen schmonz zum thema backup, sicherung, etc.pp. kennst du ja sicher.
<Myros> Jo, wie gesagt das ding hier ist mein backup
<Myros> Wenns ned klappt muss er halt die infos neu holen von handy etc.
<frostschutz> cryptsetup resize braucht man nicht
<Myros> Ah ok
<Myros> Dann überspring ich den part ma
<frostschutz> zumindest wenn du stattdessen close ... open machen kannst
<Myros> Wie kann ich das machen?
<frostschutz> naja, bei jedem neustart hast du das sowieso
<Myros> Aso sollte ich jetzt neustarten?
<frostschutz> cryptsetup merkt sich die gerätegröße nicht, cryptsetup nimmt einfach das was die partition vorgibt. der inhalt ist cryptsetup egal
<frostschutz> wenn du also das dateisystem verkleinert hast, und die partition entsprechend auch (+2M für LUKS Header), dann ist cryptsetup auch kleiner ganz ohne cryptsetup resize
<frostschutz> cryptsetup resize ist nur wenn du das im laufenden betrieb, ohne neustart machen willst, etwa bei LVM
<Myros> Ich hab glaub lvm
<Myros> Mich stört das er nach dem closecommand im gpartet den /dev/sda5 crypt-luks immernoch in der gleicher grösse anzeigt wie der / dev/sda2
<Myros>  Ist es wichtig in welchem block er anfängt mit einer partition
<Myros> Boot nimmt ca. Bis 50000
<Myros> Kann ich meine partitionen bei 5000000 starten lassen, sodas ich nachher die bootpartition vergrössern kann?
<Myros> Oder kann der nachher nimmer booten
<devec> hi
<Myros> Huhu
<Myros> Ist der startsektor wichtig oder kann ich da irgendwas nehmen?
<devec> festplatte formatieren ?
<Myros> Verschlüsselte partition schrumpfen
<devec> windows part ?
<Myros> Lvm denke ich mal
<Myros> Ich konnte crypt beim setup ohne lvm gar ned machen
<Myros> Ich will den boot vergrössern
<Myros> Der hat ne grösse von 256mb
<Myros> Und hört etwa bei block 50000 auf
<Myros> Und die andere partition will ich nach 5000000 haben, sodas platz für n grösseren boot is
<devec> ok
<Myros> Sollte das so gehen?
<devec> mom ich schau kurz was ^^ , bin kein lvm spezi 
<Myros_> http://pastebin.com/hGwjq1xP
<Myros> Das da steht jetzt inner konsole
<devec> 2048
<devec> ist dein startsektor
<Myros> Mhm
<devec> den solltest dan am besten beibehalte
<Myros> Aber da is doch der boot
<devec> aso ich dachte du meintest di e boot partioen
<Myros> Ich will die daten und systempartition verschieben
<Myros> Damit ich nachher den boot vergrössern kann
<Myros> Guck ma auf den pastebin
<Myros> Ganz unten steht was ich von dem will
<Myros> Boot startet von 2048 - 497664
<Myros> Dann hat es platz von 50000-5000000
<Myros> Dann soll der von da an den rest auffüllen
<Schak> aber du kannst doch nicht den startsektor deiner systempartition einfach von 500000 auf 5000000 per fdisk verändern. da findet er doch danach die partition gar nicht mehr und du hast zunächst alles zerstört.
<Myros> Schaade
<Myros> Aber wenn die nachher wieder auf 500000 hängt kann ich ja die bootpartition immer noch  ed ändern
<Schak> deine daten fangen nun mal ab sektor 500k an. wenn der platz davor zu wenig ist, bleibt dir die einzige chance, per partiton manager reinzugehen, der deine daten blockweise von 500k nach weiter hinten wegkopiert
<Myros> Macht das der fdisk ned?
<Schak> der fdisk ändert nur die ersten 512 bytes deiner festplatte - mehr nicht
<Myros> Kann ich die bootpartition 2 teilen
<Myros> Also n wenig fragmentieren
<Myros> N bissel davon vorne und den rest nach hinten
<Schak> würde ich nicht inzwischen kann man eher sagen, dass /boot nicht unbedingt mehr /dev/sda1 sein muss. kannst sie also auch nach hinten hängen
<Myros> Aa
<Myros> Was ist ne acpi ppc probe?
<Myros> Der sagt mir was von emergency mode
<Myros> Ich hab mir den /home aus das handy gezogen
<Myros> -s+f
<Myros> Anwendungen wie "playonlinux" welche ich für windowsdienste brauche, speichern die ihre einstellungen, savegames und installationsorder im home oder woanders
<alice_> hallo ich habe ein problem mein wireless wird nicht erkannt. ich bin gerade von windows umgestiegen
<alice_> was mache ich jetzt??
<Wishmaster2> Hm, ist das WLAN versteckt?
<alice_> ich weiß es nicht
<alice_> gibt es denn soetwas wie driver bei linux
<Wishmaster2> Ja, die Frage ist ob es daran liegt
<alice_> wie bekomme ich das heraus??
<alice_> in den netzwerkverbindungen wird es nicht angezeigt
<alice_> nur meine jetzte kabelnetzwerkverb.
<alice_> jetzige
<Wishmaster2> Hm
<alice_> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<alice_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN
<alice_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<alice_> 	Memory at e4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<alice_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<alice_> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<alice_> aber laut console ist sie vorhanden
<Wishmaster2> Hm, Capabilities: <access denied>
<alice_> muss ich das eingeben??
<Wishmaster2> ne, ist mir nur gerade aufgefallen
<alice_> und das bedeutet??
<Wishmaster2> Geh mal in die Systemeinstellungen
<Wishmaster2> Dann nach Netzwerk
<alice_> bin ich
<Wishmaster2> Da müsste ein Eintrag "Drahtlos" Sein
<alice_> nein leider nicht
<alice_> ich habe xubuntu
<Wishmaster2> Hm, eventuell heißt es da anders
<alice_> gibt es keinen Zauberbefehl für die console? 
<Wishmaster2> Ich weiß nicht
<Wishmaster2> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN du kannst mal hier schauen
<alice_> mach ich danke für die hilfe
<Wishmaster2> bitte
<Wishmaster2> Ansonsten mal schaun wie das WLAN eingerichtet ist, weilche SSID, ob es versteckt ist und wie es evrschlüsselt ist
<alice_> geht klar, ich durchforste mal das internet
<alice_> danke sehr
<theuser77> Hi, hab folgendes Problem: xrandr --listproviders zeigt mir nur meine Intel GPU an jedoch nicht die dedizierte. Und wenn ich DRI_PRIME=1 verwenden will nutzt dieses weiterhin die Intel statt der Nvidia gpu
<Guest82024> Hast du den Treiber für die dedizierte Grafik installiert?
<theuser77> Naja ich will nouveau verwenden und das ist ja vorinstalliert wenn ich mich nicht irre?
<ubik123> Welche grafikkarte hast du denn?
<theuser77> Intel HD 4600 und nvidia 840M
<ubik123> hmm 
<ubik123> bei ubuntu ask steht, dass das nur mit dem aktuellen xorg-edgers ppa geht
<theuser77> Echt? Also ich hab diverse Anleitungen gefunden die davon nix erwähnen...
<theuser77> Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf bumblebee
<ubik123> Ja, die Grafikkarte ist noch ziemlich neu
<ubik123> Und Prime sollte man nicht installieren
<ubik123> sondern nividia-prime
<ubik123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/518985/ubuntu-14-04-and-nvidia-geforce-840m-compatability-on-64-bit-laptop/557395#557395
<ubik123> Siehe hier
<ubik123> da stehts
<ubik123> " a current nouveau driver can't recognise the Geforce 840M."
<ubik123> Tja, ob das gut funktionieren wird, das weiß ich nicht
<ubik123> Müsstest es ausprobieren
<ubik123> Überhaupt ist Intel die Beste Wahl für Linux Systeme
<ubik123> Radeon und Nvidia kann man meiner meinung nach vergessen
<theuser77> Achsoo so spezifisch auf meine Grafikkarte hatte ich das noch nicht gefunden! Danke!
<ubik123> ich hab einfach "nividia 840m ubuntu" bei google eingegeben :D
<theuser77> Dann werde ich wohl bei Intel verbleiben :) habe auch festgestellt das im Videoschnitt die Intel ganz gut zurecht kommt trotz beachtlicher Qualität der Videos. 
<ubik123> Ja, Nvidia Grafikkarten braucht man ja eher nur zum Rendern
<ubik123> Aber selbst das schafft auch eine Intel
<theuser77> Ja aber da verwenden die meisten Systeme eh die CPU ;)
<ubik123> Ja? Ich weiß nicht :-)
<ubik123> Blender hab ich noch nie benutzt
<theuser77> Außer für spiele hehe
<ubik123> Ja, so meinte ich das auch
<theuser77> Spielen TU ich eh nix =)
<ubik123> Aber eine Intel HD 4600 schafft auch die meisten Spiele
<ubik123> z. B. Sauerbraten
<ubik123> oder openarena
<ubik123> Wie es mit Steam spielen aussieht, weiß ich nicht
<ubik123> Überhaupt schafft die ganze Geschichte mit der dedizierten Grafik nur Probleme unter Linux
<ubik123> Nächstes mal, wenn du einen Laptop kaufst, hol dir einen mit einer guten Intel Grafikkarte
<ubik123> reicht vollkommen aus
<ubik123> und sparst noch mehr als hundert euro
<theuser77> Ja ich habe schon einiges damit gut spielen können 
<theuser77> Naja meine Nvidia GPU ist vergleichsweise schwach also habe ich das schon getan :)
<ubik123> ok
<theuser77> Ist nur eine GT und keine GTX :D
<ubik123> Ich hab auch eine Intel HD 4600, aber mit einem "p" hinten dran
<theuser77> Meine Intel schafft sogar 2k Monitor + 1080p monitor
<ubik123> angeblich kann die auch 4K
<ubik123> Ahh
<ubik123> Geht das unter linux?
<ubik123> Habe ich mich immer schon gefragt
<theuser77> Ja das funktioniert sehr gut! Ich fotografiere weshalb ich mir zum schlechten laptop display einen guten Monitor gekauft hab
<theuser77> Läuft perfekt
<ubik123> Cool, danke für die Erfahrung
<ubik123> :-)
<theuser77> Sehr gern :D danke für die nette Unterstützung
<ubik123> Habe zu diesem Thema nämlich noch nie was im Internet gefunden
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-23
<FoxWolf2001> Guten Morgen.
<FoxWolf2001> Ist Dnsmasq eine gute und einfache Lösung um schnell und effizient einen DHCP, DNS and TFTP Server aufzubauen?
<deliverware> Guten Morgen. Kann mir bitte bei diesem Fehlerr weiterhelfen: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/626
<FoxWolf2001> "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" sagt alles
<FoxWolf2001> deliverware: Speicherplatz freischaufeln :)
<deliverware> Fox 90 MB für /boot auf eigener Partition, mit bleachbit schon rumgefummelt jetzt sind immer noch 33 MB frei
<deliverware> FoxWolf2001: sudo apt-get purge, sudo apt-get clean und autoremove gemacht. Versteh ich trotzdem nicht
<mikaZ> moin
<mikaZ> habe ein problem, sobald ich terminal oder nautilus etc öffne geht es sofort maximun auf 
<haderlump22> moin, wenn ich exim4 unter 14.04 installiere (sudo aptitude install exim4), konfiguriert er es nicht weil er meldet das die Gruppe "Debian-exim" nicht existiert. Wenn ich sie manuell anlege funzt es. warum wird sie bei der Paketinstallation nicht automatisch angelegt?
<mikaZ> Hallo
<mikaZ> kann mir jemand helfen 
<mikaZ> wenn ich z.b mein terminal unter unity öffne geht das gleich ins maximum fenster ich habe hier kein symbol mehr zum verkleinern 
<mikaZ> das gilt für alle programme die ich öffne
<David1977> Versuch doch mal einen doppelklick auf die Titelleiste
<David1977> mikaZ: und könntest du einen Screenshot senden? Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass da keine Symbole zum minimieren oder schließen vorhanden sind. 
<David1977> Aber Bilder sagen ja meist mehr als 1000 Worte
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> mikaZ: besteht das Problem noch?
<mikaZ> Hallo david1977 ja desktop war gerade weg
<David1977> ok, konntest du meine vorigen Nachrichten lesen?
<mikaZ> ich habe über den programmen kein wie soll ich es sagen theme Fenster mehr keine bedienelemente wenn ich sie verkleinere
<David1977> mach mal nen Screenshot bitte...nötigenfalls mit dem Telefon
<David1977> mikaZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134172/window-title-bars-missing-occasionally-in-unity
<David1977> trifft das hier auf dich zu?
<mikaZ> moment David1977
<mikaZ> Danke David1977 ich denke das ist die lösung
<David1977> ok, immer wieder gern ;)
<aradan> hi leute, ich hab ein problem mit ubuntu 15.10. es fährt nicht runter. ich hab mal alles was ich probiert hab ins pastebin gepackt. vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig das gleiche gehabt oder so. http://pastebin.com/ASARbqV8
<aradan> also ich weiss das ein tag vor heilig abend ist. soll sich auch keiner gestresst fühlen. ihr wisst schon .... merci im vorraus ;-)
<leszek> aradan: es fuhr aber vorher runter ohne die verenkungen die im pastebin zu finden sind ?
<aradan> nein es ist neu installiert und noch nicht ein mal richtig runtergefahren
<leszek> aradan: oh das klingt irgendwie danach, dass acpi nicht erkannt wurde. Der Rechner ist aber auch nicht so alt, dass es kein ACPI unterstützt und es ist auch im BIOS/UEFI eingeschaltet oder ?
<aradan> leszek: rechner ist erst ein jahr alt. im bios ist bootmodus auf legacy gestellt. meinst du das?
<aradan> von acpi ist im bios gar nichts zu lesen
<leszek> aradan: ne das meinte ich nicht. Der Rechner sollte, falls nur 1 Jahr acpi unterstützen
<leszek> aradan: hast du mal die suchmaschine deines vertrauens nach "RECHNERNAME/BEZEICHNUNG acpi linux" befragt ? Evtl. gibts ja irgendeinen workaround für ein kaputtes acpi in deinem rechner
<aradan> leszek: ich hab was gefunden und ne datei editiert. ich verlass den channel und bin gleich wieder da. danke fürs erste
<aradan> ich bin aradans bruder. Dateiänderung hat nichts gebracht. 
<leszek> aradan: wäre ja cool, wenn man bevor man was macht hier auch mitteilt was man gemacht hat. Ansonsten ist das alles für die katz :P 
<aradan> leszek: sorry, in/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf die module blacklist dw_dmac   blacklist dw_dmac_core geblockt
<leszek> aradan: hmm... wäre ja nützlich zu wissen vorher mit lsmod ob dieses modul überhaupt vorher geladen wurde :P
<leszek> aradan: um welchen rechner handelt es sich denn ? Vielleicht finde ich ja noch etwas, bevor es hier mittag gibt :P
<aradan> leszek: acer aspire E 13, ES1-311-P1D5 - ich werd das nochmal unblocken und mit lsmod sehen ob die geladen wurden.
<dadrc> Das Ding hat wohl generell Probleme mit Linux. Angeblich soll das neuste BIOS helfen, habt ihr das drauf?
<leszek> grusel. Warum kauft man sich freiwillig was von acer :P Sorry aber der musste sein. Ich rate allen immer davon ab
<aradan> wahrscheinlich nicht, da muss ich auch erstmal lesen wie man BIOS updated, da hab ich kein dunst von, acer weil umstieg von lenovo und weil uns das gerät gefallen hat, haben beide den selben. auf dem einen läuft cyborghawk ohne probleme
<aradan> also die beiden module werden gar nicht geladen, war also schwachsinn was wir da gemacht haben, sind die anderen module von interesse?
<dadrc> Ich würd wie gesagt zum BIOS-Update raten. Wenn es da Probleme gibt, ist alles andere eh vergebens
<aradan> dadrc: ich werd es probieren. muss aber erst lesen wie man das macht.
<David1977> dieses cyborghawk erinnert ja sehr an Backtrack/Kali-Linux
<aradan> ja is aber ziemlich uncool er will auch ubuntu benutzen wenn wir es vernünftig zum laufen bringen
<aradan> da cyborghawk ein ubuntu abkömmling sein soll haben wir das probiert. gleiches bios aber funktioniert. das neue bios soll möglich machen das das touchpad ohne tricksen funktioniert. das wär doch auch schon mal was ;-)
<imox> hey leute ich brauch nen treiber für den brother mfc9460 hier gibts den treiber http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=mfc9460cdn_all&os=128
<imox> aber ich bekomme den irgendwie nicht installiert 
<imox> laut wiki soll der aber eigentlich schon drin sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/no_redirect
<imox> ich versteh das nicht ganz 
<Frickelpit> laut liste müsste das der brscan4 sein
<jokrebel> imox: Du solltest doch inzwischen wissen, dass es meist keine gute Idee ist, sich irgendwas von irgendwo runterzuladen und ins System zu prügeln nach dubiosen Fremdanleitungen.
<imox> das hilft mir jetzt wie? 
<Frickelpit> imox: wo scheitert es denn?
<imox> kein treiber
<Frickelpit> imox: dann nimm den treiber aus dem artikel, den du selber verlinkt hast
<Frickelpit> brscan4 laut liste
<imox> ja falsch gesehen das ist ja zum scannen nicht zum drucken 
<Frickelpit> imox: dann halt -> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother
<nagetier> imox, hattest du während der Installation "alle Module" oder "auf das System angepasste Module" ausgewählt? So, oder so ähnlich wurde dir das angeboten.. es KÖNNTE sein, dass das entsprechende Modul deswegen nicht im Kernel aktiv ist.
<jokrebel> imox: Es hilft Dir als Gedankenanstoß dem Wiki zu folgen und zu hoffen, dass Du mit dem Installitonsversuch des fremden Treiber noch nichts nachhaltig verbogen hast.
<nagetier> mag mich irren, aber das könnte sein
<imox> die gnazen brother treiber sind ja da 
<nagetier> ok
<imox> aber nicht für den 9460 nur bis 9450
<nagetier> das kann gut sein
<jokrebel> imox: Hast Du den mfc9460cdnlpr-1.1.1-5.i386.deb heruntergeladen? 
<imox> jokrebel: ja das ging irgendwie nicht 
<imox> ach man wartet mal ich verscuh hier noch mal bisschen bevor ich euch nerve 
<imox> sorry
<Frickelpit> etwas präziser bitte
<jokrebel> imox: Warum sollte das nicht gehn?
<imox> frag ich mich eben auch ;;( 
<Frickelpit> imox: ohne zu wissen, was da nicht ging irgendwie", können wir dir auch nicht sagen, was du verkehrt gemacht hast
<imox> ja ich weiß danke euch ich meinte ja ich versuch hier noch mal kurz ru 
<imox> melde mich gleich 
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<jokrebel> wie schön, dass dann auch noch nicht mal mehr Rückmeldungen kommen ...
<bluberbernd> hi, mein problem ist gerade das ik von 15.04 auf 15.10 ein upgrade gemacht habe und dabei ein versehentlicher manueller stromunterbrechung kam. jetzt habe ich versuch das upragde nochmal durch zuführen aber es kommt die fehlermeldung wegen abhängkeiten von paketen. aber mit dpkg --configure -a kann ik es net beheben  
<olymbus> hallo zusammen 
<olymbus>  kennt sich jemand mit clamdrib LIN
<bluberbernd> hi, mein problem ist gerade das ik von 15.04 auf 15.10 ein upgrade gemacht habe und dabei ein versehentlicher manueller stromunterbrechung kam. jetzt habe ich versuch das upragde nochmal durch zuführen aber es kommt die fehlermeldung wegen abhängkeiten von paketen. aber mit dpkg --configure -a kann ik es net beheben  . hier die fehler meldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/14182352/
<olymbus> im Thunderbird habe ich die clamav staus meldunge verbindungs probleme
<bluberbernd> wann tauch den die fehler meldung auf 
<olymbus> meinst du mich 
<David1977> kann mir mal gerade jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Ist es möglich innerhalb einer man-page nach einem bestimmten Wort zu suchen? Irgendwas in die Richtung: man find | grep irgendwas
<jokrebel> bluberbernd: sudo apt-get -f install auch schon versucht?
<PBeck> David1977: slash (/), suchbegriff, enter
<PBeck> David1977: mit n kommst zum nächsten Suchtreffer
<jokrebel> David1977: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man#Generierung-von-durchsuchbaren-PDF-Dateien
<David1977> vielen Dank ;)
<bluberbernd> hi, mein problem ist gerade das ik von 15.04 auf 15.10 ein upgrade gemacht habe und dabei ein versehentlicher manueller stromunterbrechung kam. jetzt habe ich versuch das upragde nochmal durch zuführen aber es kommt die fehlermeldung wegen abhängkeiten von paketen. aber mit dpkg --configure -a kann ik es net beheben  . hier die fehler meldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/14182352/
<David1977> versehentliche manuelle Stromunterbrechung?! Das ist aber gut ausgedrückt ;)
<bluberbernd> kabelleistenschlafer erwüscht mit den fuss 
<olymbus> hast du eine datensicherung gemacht 
<jokrebel> bluberbernd: Ohje - das könnte schwierig werden. Hast Du nochmals ein "do-release-upgrade" versucht?
<bluberbernd> chuck noris mach auch keine backups ;D
<bluberbernd> jap hab ik aber genau der selbe mist 
<jokrebel> olymbus: Sowas ist Voraussetzung vor einem Distibutions-Upgrade. Aber ja bluberbernd! Hast Du?
<bluberbernd> ja die wichtigen sachen alle 24h 
<olymbus> ich weiss aber frgaen kann mans ja trotzem weil es viele vergessen 
<bluberbernd> stimmt deswegen auto alle 24h in de cloud
<jokrebel> bluberbernd: Du könntest noch versuchen, die bemängelten Pakets zu purgen und später (wenn ein update/dist-upgrade wieder sauber durchläuft) wieder zu installieren.
<bluberbernd> mmh is ne idee
<olymbus> ist es nicht besser bei so einem fall alles neu auf zu setzen ??
<bluberbernd> is nur faulheit in son fall
<bluberbernd> ;D
<olymbus> ok
<jokrebel> olymbus: Ist manchmal der eindeutig schnellere Weg. Mit nem Rettungsversuch lernt man aber mehr ;-)
<olymbus> da hast du auch wieder recht 
<bluberbernd> wie sieht der consolen befehl dafür aus. moun maul rum weil die cfg für plasma nicht gefunden werden kann -.-
<jokrebel> apt purge <paket>
<jokrebel> mit sudo davor 
<jokrebel> bluberbernd: Und ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" hast Du ja vermutlich auch schon durch, oder?
<bluberbernd> jup 
<bluberbernd> ganz schön verwürg t die sache aber ik hab ja bis 02.02 urlaub 
<jokrebel> OHha! Über nen Monat? Da kann man natürlich dann viel lernen/experimentieren...
<olymbus> hoffen wir mal nicht das es so lange geht 
<bluberbernd> scheisse abhänigkeit 
<bluberbernd> wenn ik udev purge kann ich dann auch net alsa und ein ganzen rattenschwanz net installieren
<bluberbernd> also purge kann ik vergessen 
<PBeck> bluberbernd: backup und die neuinstall ist morgen mittag fertig ;)
<bluberbernd> mmh das dauert net solang 
<bluberbernd> abba das backup is dafür da wenn garnix mehr geht und solang wie noch ne konsole geht, geht der spass weiter
<bekks> Warum will man denn udev deinstallieren?
<bluberbernd> chronik lesen :D
<bluberbernd> hi, mein problem ist gerade das ik von 15.04 auf 15.10 ein upgrade gemacht habe und dabei ein versehentlicher manueller stromunterbrechung kam. jetzt habe ich versuch das upragde nochmal durch zuführen aber es kommt die fehlermeldung wegen abhängkeiten von paketen. aber mit dpkg --configure -a kann ik es net beheben  . hier die fehler meldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/14182352/
<bekks> Ich habe das Backlog gelesen. Und es erschliesst sich mir nicht, warum man völlig sinnfrei udev deinstallieren will.
<_moep_> was sagt denn apt-get install -f
<_moep_> bekks: deinstallieren heißt nicht downgrade
<_moep_> ach gna
<_moep_> bluberbernd: 
<_moep_> #
<_moep_> so n8 :D
<bluberbernd> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/65620/kde-uprade-von-15-04-auf-15-10-mittendrin-stromunterbrechung.html
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von sudo apt-get install -f 
<bluberbernd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183509/
<bluberbernd> da
<bekks> Und hast du mal versucht udev und libudev1 manuell zu installieren?
<olymbus> hast du libreoffice schon mal versucht neu zu installen 
<bluberbernd> ja 
<bluberbernd> kommt problem ist aber das die paket ne hörere version ist wie gebracht wird
<olymbus> alles gelöscht und noch mals versucht 
<bekks> apt-cache policy kann dir sagen warum das so ist.
<bluberbernd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183577/
<bekks> apt-cache policy paketname
<bluberbernd> black@black:~$ apt-cache policy libreoffice-writer libreoffice-writer:   Installiert:           1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1   Installationskandidat: 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1   Versionstabelle:  *** 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://ftp.uni-mainz.de/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status black@black:~$ 
<bluberbernd> ups
<bekks> udev.
<bekks> Libreoffice ist egal.
<bluberbernd> black@black:~$ apt-cache policy udev udev:   Installiert:           219-7ubuntu6   Installationskandidat: 225-1ubuntu9   Versionstabelle:      225-1ubuntu9 0         500 http://ftp.uni-mainz.de/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages  *** 219-7ubuntu6 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status black@black:~$ 
<bekks> Benutz einen PAstebin Service.
<bluberbernd> ja 
<bluberbernd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183600/
<bekks> Und was passiert bei sudo apt-get install libudev1 udev
<bluberbernd> udev habe ich per dpkg install
<bluberbernd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183627/
<bekks> Dann kannst du jetzt versuchen allle Pakete die angemeckert werden analog zu udev und libudev1 zu installieren.
<olymbus> moun wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit  
<olymbus> muon
<bluberbernd> mmh kommen aber immer noch probleme  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183655/
<bekks> Es gibt das Paket libxapian22 nicht. Auch wenn du es zweimal angibst. :)
<olymbus> dieses paket gibt es libxapian22v5
<bekks> Es gibt das Paket libxapian22v5, was nicht das Paket libxapian22 ist.
<bekks> Der Name unterscheidet sich: "v5".
<olymbus> wir es nicht dur das ersetzt
<bekks> Ja. Und dennoch existiert libxapian22 nicht mehr, weil es jetzt libxapian22v5 heisst.
<olymbus> https://packages.debian.org/de/sid/libxapian22
<bluberbernd> kann ik net 15.10 noch mal drüber laufen lassen 
<bekks> olymbus: Debianpakete interessieren unter Ubuntu niemanden.
<olymbus> ok
<bluberbernd> verdammt über muon kommt ein fehler und ik kan die details net an sehen nur "An error occurred while applying changes:"
<David1977> dann nimm halt die shell
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-24
<mone> hallo, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit iphone musik-synchronisation unter ubuntu 14.04?
<bluberbernd> gibts es net einen force befehlt das der die updates einfach drüber zieht ?
<David1977> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber in der Zeit hättest du die fehlenden Pakete wahrscheinlich schon alle von Hand installieren können. Die Fehlermeldungen sind doch recht eindeutig. Ist zwar ein wenig Arbeit....aber eigentlich wärst du dann schon durch ;)
<bluberbernd> ja was ik jetz von hand nach install konnte hab ik gemacht 
<bluberbernd> aber ik komm net weiter wo die version höher ist als verlangt 
<k1l_> "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> wenn das meckert: sudo apt-get install -f
<Lembert> Hallo und Frohe Weihnachten. Ich bin gerade dabei nen neuen lenovo Laptop mit dem aktuellen Ubuntu Gnome per LiveCD zu bespielen. Wenn die CD startet und "ewig" rattert kommt irgendwann die Meldung "sorry ubuntu 15.10 has experienced an internal error". Wenn man auf Details geht wird der Pfad /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity und als Problem crash angegeben.
<Lembert> Wie kann ich nun auf dem Notebook Ubuntu Gnome installieren?
<ppq> Lembert, versuch es mal mit dem net-installer, der ist sehr robust
<ppq> Lembert, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation
<ppq> Lembert, im laufe der installation kannst du dann deine desktopumgebung auswählen, es gibt paket-presets für alle, auch "ubuntu gnome"
<ppq> einfa h
<ppq> huch. einfach die passende mini.iso nehmen
<Lembert> danke, das war mir noch nicht bekannt, ich versuchs mal
<stevieh> oder ein ganz normaler USB Stick
<Lembert> ppq, vielen dank, hat sehr gut funktioniert
<Claas> hi, würde gerne eine windows vm über kvm/qemu fürs gaming (pci passthrough) erstellen, habe leider keine erfahrung in diese richtung mit linux und weis nicht ob die artikel welche ich auf google gefunden habe auf meine specs passen und ich nicht doch irgendwo stucke, hilfe wäre supi :)
<Claas> Anhang zu Specs: https://dpaste.de/pAi3
<nagetier> Claas, Hi, schau selber ob das VT-d unterstützt, das muss von allen 3 komponenten unterstützt werden
<nagetier> CPU ist ziemlich sicher, Board und GPU wäre noch zu kontrollieren
<Claas> jo wird alles unterstützt, was mich nur misstrauisch macht sind die sonderschritte für bestimmte integrated graphics und all sowas
<Claas> bin da dann halt etwas unsicher
<Claas> und welche methode denn letzendlich funktioniert da ich immer irgendwo etwas anderes gelesen habe, jemand der da erfahrung hat und sowas schon mal gemacht wäre eine gute hilfe
<nagetier> Claas, die wollst doch aber nicht nutzen?
<nagetier> Ja, da wirst du so oder so eine Menge zu lesen müssen
<Claas> ich habe gelesen das ich meine main gpu nicht mehr für den host benutzen kann wenn ich sie der vm zuweise
<nagetier> ok, das ist korrekt
<nagetier> da bin ich auch zu unerfahren und dir keine hilfe
<Claas> möchte halt nicht anfangen und dann irgendwo stucken und mit einem unbrauchbaren system das ich neu aufsetzen muss zurückbleiben ^^
<Claas> hallo, habe mich zur erstellung einer windows gaming vm nach folgenden artikel gerichtet https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/, hänge jedoch beim punkt die karte zum pci_stub zu verknüpfen, die graka wird einfach nicht geclaimed :/
<Claas> ubuntu 15.10
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-25
<Claas> hi ich bins nochmal, bin jetzt relativ weit nach folgendem guide https://www.pugetsystems.com/labsa/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/ und habe auch schon ein usb controller hinzugefügt, das qemu fenster booted wunderbar ohne fehler, bekomme jedoch kein signal auf dem monitor an dem die graka angeschlossen ist
<Guest10488> kann mir wer sagen wie ich twitch guck ohne dass meine cpu total überhitzt?
<misterx> stick unter buntu nur noch 64 mb was da los?
<misterx> usb stick*
<misterx> ubuntu*
<misterx> Fehler: /dev/sdb: unbekannte Partitionstabelle        
<misterx> hilfe ;)
<Lothenon> Da würde ich erstmal mit dd alles löschen, auch den MBR und dann neu partitionieren. 
<Claas> hi leute, https://dpaste.de/hSBm wenn noch jemand wach ist ^^
<Claas> niemand da ?  :/
<_moep_> was erwartest du um die zeit
<Rolfi> Hallo
<David1977> moin
<Rolfi> 12.04, Partition bei update voll, apt-get Kommandos helfen nicht, wie vorgehen? Kann man alte updates löschen?
<David1977> Alte Kernel kannst du löschen
<David1977> und vielleicht mal schauen, was sonst noch irgendwo an Daten auf der Partition rum liegt und sie ggf. auf eine andere Partition verschieben
<Rolfi> Hallo David, danke für Deinen Hinweis. Wie lösche ich? apt-get purge geht nicht
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<David1977> wie voll ist die Partition denn? check mal mit: df -h
<Rolfi> David1977: Bin Laie, /dev/sda8  hat 79%, weitere kleinere Angaben je 1 %
<jokrebel> Rolfi: NoPaste es mal komplett zB. bei http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Und dann natürlich den Link dorthin hier im Kanal posten ;-)
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205240/
<David1977> 5,5g sollte aber doch ausreichend für ein Update sein, oder?
<koegs> Ist doch gar nicht so voll
<koegs> Was machst du genau und wie sind die fehlermeldungen?
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Wie kommst Du denn auf den Schluß?
<koegs> Bitte auch beides in ein nopaste
<David1977> Rolfi: woher weißt du, dass die Partition zu voll ist?
<David1977> oh...wurde schon gefragt :D
<jokrebel> Rolfi: NoPaste einfach auch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Rolfi> jokrebel/David1977: Bin Laie, hab das aus den apt-get Meldungen geschlossen. 
<David1977> die exakten Fehlermeldungen wären sehr wichtig
<David1977> vielleicht interpretierst du da was falsch
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205256/
<David1977> Das ist was andderes
<David1977> das hat nichts mit einer zu vollen Partition zu tun
<David1977> probier mal, was die Fehlermeldung dir sagt
<David1977> sudo apt-get -f install
<Rolfi> Ich bin disen Empfehlungen bereits vor der Anfrage gefolgt und drehte mich dann im Kreis. Gleich kommt ddie Meldung, Moment.
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205268/
<David1977> sehe da keine Fehlermeldung
<David1977> und das: Nach dieser Operation werden 67,9 MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
<koegs> Mit Ja bestätigen und ab geht die Lutzie
<David1977> da sollte noch genügend Platz für da sein ;)
<koegs> Danach halt mal ein autoremove zum aufräumen machen
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205276/
<Rolfi> autoremove geht nicht
<David1977> broken pipe?
<David1977> Das kenne ich nicht
<David1977> da müssen koegs oder jokrebel weiter helfen ;)
<Rolfi> Fehler nach autoremove:       http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205284/
<koegs> Da würde ich mal Festplatte und RAM checken
<jokrebel> warum eigentlich bei df sda8? Gibts da vielleicht auch noch eine /boot und was weiß ich noch?
<koegs> Windows + erweiterte Partitionen, schätze ich mal
<Rolfi> jokrebel: es gibt zwei Festplatten Eine enthält Partitionen mit Win XP, Daten und Ubuntu, die andere nur Sicherungen-
<Rolfi> die andere hat nur eine partition
<Rolfi> Es gibt kein Boot auf die Sicherungsplatte.
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung wo " »/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-97-generic-pae/include/config/hid/greenasia.h.dpkg-new« konnte nicht angelegt werden (während der Verarbeitung von »./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-97-generic-pae/include/config/hid/greenasia.h«): Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar"  dann diese behauptung herkommen soll.
<Rolfi> Hinweis: Wenn ich eine neue Software über software Center installieren möchte, geht es nicht, weil der" Software-Katalog" fehlerhaft ist.
<jokrebel> ich würd ja auch erst mal versuchen diesen "doppelten Eintrag" aus den Quellen zu entfernen.
<Rolfi> jokrebel: gute Idee. Wie geht das? apt-get purge funktioniert nicht. (bin Laie)
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Die Überlauf-Theorie stammt von mir als Laien, weil ich so viele Kernel- Versionen gefunden habe. Ich habe aus Unwissenheit leider nie aufgeräumt und jetzt geht autoremove leider nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Das musst Du entweder händisch in den Verzeichnissen und Dateien von /etc/apt/source* suchen und auskomentieren. Oder halt über die GUI
<jokrebel> Weis jetzt nicht ob das bei 12.04 auch schon so ist. Bei 14.04 ist es jedenfalls in den Einstellungen "Anwendungen und Aktuallisierungen" vorzunehmen.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<jokrebel> und da scheint wohl ein Eintrag mit "...precise/partner" mehrfach vorhanden zu sein.
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Nur, damit ich nichts falsch mache: Ziel ist es, die in http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205268/  in Zeile 112 angeblich doppelt vorhanden Datei auszukommentieren. Ist das richtig?
<jokrebel> ja
<Rolfi> Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde dafür etwas Zeit brauchen und melde mich ggf. wieder. Allen Beteiligten einen schönen Tag!
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Wie Du meinst - viel Erfolg
<Rolfi> Hallo jokrebel, da bin ich wieder. Ich stoße jetzt an meine EDV-Grenze. Also, ich habe die Datei
<Rolfi> archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<Rolfi> nur einmal gefunden. Sie läßt sich nicht löschen. In der Datei stehen Hinweise auf Pakete. Diese stehen alle nur einmal da.
<Rolfi> Kann ich irgendwie nach einer zweiten Dtei gleichen Namens automatisch suchen?
<jokrebel> Das ist keine Datei die da doppelt ist sondern eine bestimmter Eintrag in einer Datei. Ggf. könnte dieser Eintrag auch in 2 unterschiedlichen Dateien sein.
<Rolfi> Hört sich schwierig an. Vorschlag: Könnte man mein Problem vielleicht dadurch lösen, indem man updates einfach wieder rückgängig macht? Wie?
<jokrebel> nein - _Diese_ Meldung kann man nur korrigieren in dem man die Dateien mit den Paketquellen berichtigt.
<jokrebel> Die "Quellen" werden benutzt aus den Dateien /etc/apt/sources.list und sämtlichen im Verzeichnis /etc/apt/sources.list.d enthaltenen Dateien. Irgendwo da drin müsste ein "partner" eintrag doppelt sein.
<jokrebel> Anfänger kommen aber meist mit der grafischen Lösung erst mal besser zurecht.
<jokrebel> Ich hab meine 12.04er LTS allerdings inzwischen alle bereits auf 14.04 hochgezogen und kann das deshalb hier nicht mehr 100%ig nachvollziehen.
<Rolfi> Damit ich nicht umsonst arbeite: Ich werde also die Inhalte aller Dateien dieser beiden Ordner in eine Excel-Liste packen, diese zeilenweise sortieren und hoffen, dort  unter package etwas doppelt zu finden.
<Rolfi> Entschuldigung: muß in Ubuntu natürlich calc-Liste heißen (Tabellenprogramm), um die Zeilen nach dem Wort package sortieren zu können.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Ist das so unübersichtlich bei Dir, dass Du das nicht einfach so findest? Du musst doch nur die Augen nach "precise partner" offen halten. 
<sdx23> grep "precise partner" /etc/apt -rnH
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205560/
<Rolfi> Da stehen ähnliche Sachen, aber einmal mit und einmal ohne "save"
<Rolfi> Für mich sieht Zeile 7 verdächtig aus
<Rolfi> jokrebel/sdx23: Bevor wie uns verlaufen, wäre eine Neuinstallation die schnellste Möglichkeit? Kann man das Betriebssystem neu installieren, ohne die Einstellungen, Daten und Anwendungen neu machen zu müssen?
<jokrebel> Es ist nicht sinnvoll, den selben Eintrag (deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner) und (deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner) in mehr als einer dieser Dateien stehen zu haben.
 * jokrebel muss jetzt aber zur Weihnachstessenseinladung. Sorry und viel Erfolg
<ppq> jokrebel, deb und deb-src sind verschiedene sachen.
<jokrebel> ppq: Ja ich weis - aber beide (unterschiedliche) mehrfach zu haben ist Müll.
<ppq> achso.
<jokrebel> war vielleicht nicht optimal ausgedrückt ...
<jokrebel> muss nun aber wirklich los. ppq "Cobra übernehmen sie."
<Rolfi> Danke jokrebel!
<ppq> bin gerade erst gekommen, habe keinen überblick ;)
<ppq> ciao, jokrebel 
<Rolfi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205268/
<Rolfi> Hallo ppq!
<Rolfi> Bin Laie, habe 12.04 und wir haben Doppeleinträge gefunden, die in verschiedenen Dateien stehen.
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205560/
<ppq> Rolfi, joa, dann raus damit. gibt es eigentlich ein problem? oder warst du nur über die meldung gestolpert?
<Rolfi> Ja, heftig. Software-Katalog kaputt, daher keine Installationen mehr möglich. Alle apt-get Kommandos drehten sich im Kreis.
<ppq> Rolfi, dein erster link sieht doch ganz ok aus
<ppq> Rolfi, kann ich mal einen paste sehen, wie du versuchst, irgendein paket zu installieren?
<ppq> z.b. sudo apt-get install smplayer
<ppq> (muss jetzt auch kurz weg)
<Rolfi> ja, Moment. Hinweis: autoremove, update etc gehen nicht, da irgendeine Eintragung doppelt ist.
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205727/
<Rolfi> Wir waren schon soweit, daß es doppelte Einträge gibt in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205560/
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14205560/
<Rolfi> Frage: offenbar sind die Zeilen 8,9,10,11 nich tokay. Frage: Soll ich die dateien oder die einträge in den Dateien löschen?
<Rolfi> Beispiel:  Die Datei sources.list.save   Sollen in dieser Zeilen editiert werden oder soll die Datei als ganzes gelöscht werden?
<bekks> Rolfi: Gegenfrage: Wie beseitigt man doppelte Einträge?
<Rolfi> bekks:  Genau das ist meine Frage.
<ppq> Rolfi, einfach die zeilen löschen oder an den zeilenanfang ein # schreiben, dann werden sie ignoriert
<Rolfi> ppq: Danke. Und in welcher Datei steht die Originalzeile, die ich folglich lassen, also nicht auskommentieren soll?
<ppq> Rolfi, das tut ja nix zur sache, solange du das an einer stelle auskommentierst.
<Rolfi> ppq: kann die Änderungen nicht speichern, da schreibgeschützt. Laut Eigenschaften darf nur der User "root" das tun.
<ppq> Rolfi, bearbeite die datei mit "sudo nano /pfad/zur/datei.list"
<ppq> Rolfi, in diesem editor kannst du mit STRG+O abspeichern und mit STRG+X beenden
<ppq> die restliche bedienung läuft über die pfeiltasten
<Rolfi> danke
<ppq> und die üblichen anderen
<Rolfi> Danke an alle Helfer. Ich habe das Problem nicht gelöst, aber habe nach 4 Stunden leider heute auch keine Zeit mehr. 
<Guest96865> hallo
<Guest96865> hab ein problem mit dem booten
<agerber> etwas genauer bitte
<agerber> ^^
<Guest96865> hat sich doch jemand gemeldet
<Guest96865> habe auf ein notebook ubuntu mate installiert gehabt und es lief alles ohne probleme. 
<Guest96865> wenn ich jetzt boote, dann kriege ich nur die busybox mit initramfs
<jokrebel> dann lief die Installation vielleicht doch nicht so problemlos wie von Dir angenommen.
<jokrebel> Guest96865: Hast Du denn grub in den MBR der ersten Festplatte schrieben lassen, falls es noch ein altes BIOS ist? Oder ist es schon ein UEFI und Du willst Dualboot? Ein bisschen mehr Infos wären da schon nötig.
<bicket> Hallo ich habe mit openshot ein Video bearbeitet und exportiert. Das Endresult ist ein .dvd Format. Wird dieses Format in einen regulaerem DVD Player abspielen? Oder muss ich es in ein anderes Format umwandeln wie mpeg2? wie gesagt es ist ein .dvd Format! Danke fuer alle die Antworten 
<bicket> Ich will diese Datei auf eine DVD/RW brennen
<jokrebel> bicket: Dann versuch es doch einfach. Video-Formate gibt es einigen und nicht jeder DVD-Player kann jedes. Aber mit einer RW hast Du ja mehrere Versuche weil man die wiederbeschreiben kann.
<bicket> Also ich nehm einfach die .dvd datei jetzt und brenne sie auf eine DVD. Hoffe es spielt in einem DVD Player 
<jokrebel> bicket: Ich mach sowas wenn dann mit k3b - da klappte das bisher immer (wenn der Player das gebrannte Format kann)
<_moep_> bicket: sollte nicht gehen, da es kein übliches imageformat ist
<ppq> was sagt denn "file /pfad/zur/datei.dvd"?
<_moep_> stimmt das ne gute idee^^
<ppq> googeln ist eine noch bessere idee
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48183/how-to-burn-a-dvd-which-is-playable-in-an-external-player
<ppq> die ersten beiden antworten enthalten alles was bicket wissen muss
<ppq> so geht's sonst auch per command line:   echo PAL > ~/.config/video_format && dvdauthor -o dvd/ -t datei.dvd && dvdauthor -o dvd/ -T && growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<ppq> .dvd scheint schon eine mpeg2-ps datei (VOB) zu sein, wie man sie für dvdvideo braucht
<derpape> hey mödels
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-26
<Pivi> Hi, ich habe einen neuen Laptop (Lenovo Z710), auf dem momentan ein Debian 8 installiert ist, welches meine Grafikkarte (GeForce 840M) leider nicht richtig erkennt... Ich plane jetzt, auf (K)ubuntu umzusteigen, da ich bei Ubuntu anscheinend eine ppa nutzen kann, die mir hilft. Deshalb zwei Fragen vorab: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Grafikkarte unter Ubuntu (14.04)? Verwendet Kubuntu 14.04 KDE 5 oder KDE 4? :)
<Frickelpit> 14.04 hat KDE 4
<Pivi> Ah gut ^^ KDE 5 mag ich persönlich nicht so...
<Frickelpit> Pivi: wenn du eine hybrid-grafikkarte hast, dann schau mal im wiki nach: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten
<fnord> wieso sollte man ubuntu auf eigenem Laptop NICHT installieren????
<nagetier> wer oder was sagt das?
<fnord> die antwort kommt, wenn die frage beantwortet wird :-)
<fnord> möglichst technisch und objektiv
<nagetier> dann stell mal deine frage besser, sonst kommt da gar nichts
<nagetier> wenn dann könnte es probleme mit hybrid grafikkarten geben, ansonsten sehe ich da kaum ein unterschied zu einem desktop
<fnord> Du weißt, es klingt verdächtigt, wenn SW als allmächtig und vollkommen hochstilisiert wird...
<nagetier> und das löst, oder auch nicht, jede distribution zumindest ähnlich wenn nicht identisch
<fnord> die frage hatte einen tiefen Sinn
<nagetier> ich sehe den nicht
<stevieh> wenn du nicht daddelst und keine windows spezifische SW brauchst, hast du mit ubuntu ruhe.
<fnord> ok.. ich teste jetzt die distros
<fnord> auf sony vaio vgn-nr498e - US version
<stevieh> was immer das ist
<David1977> Es steht aber noch eine Antwort aus
<fnord> folgendes: ich hatte schon mit suse, ubuntu, mint zu tun gehabt
<David1977> Nämlich die nach der Frage, wer oder was das sagt, dass man Ubuntu nicht auf einem Laptop installieren soll
<fnord> gebe zu... ubuntu hat mich sehr "+"-tiv überrascht
<fnord> Frage: bei mint cinnamon hatte ich richtiges FLACKERN gehabt, was bei UBBU nicht der Fall war
<fnord> graphic intel mobile
<David1977> und die Frage?
<nagetier> :)
<fnord> wieso, wenn beides aus dem UBUNTU sockel läuft????
<David1977> Frag #mint
<fnord> bei Euch lief einwandfrei, also man wird die winner fragen , nicht looser
<fnord> oder?
<David1977> Möchtest du jetzt eine Antwort auf die Frage warum es unter Ubuntu läuft?
<fnord> genau, wieso bei UBU nicht flackert , wenn ich zB fenster verschiebe...
<David1977> Bessere unterstützung der Hardware
<David1977> wäre zumindest eine mögliche Antwort
<David1977> Hardwarebeschleunigung etc...
<fnord> aaaaaaaaaaaah, da bin ich schon klüger
<fnord> als ich auf accelerated methode UXA umgestiegen bin
<fnord> dann gings bei CINN besser, aber die Hitzestrahlung
<fnord> entwickelte sich wie im Tscharnobyl Reaktor vor dem GAU
<Lothenon> fnord: sie laufen zwar beide auf der gleichen Basis, jedoch können Details wie Einstellungen variieren. Nur das wissen wir in der Regel hier nicht, welche Einstellungen in Mint getätigt werden.
<David1977> ^^ deswegen sagte ich, frag in #mint
<fnord> ok... 
<fnord> danke Euch... mich interessiert einfach die technische Erklärung
<fnord> was das anbetrifft  , seid Ihr die BESTEN
<fnord> kein support ist besser... das stimmt schon!!!
<fnord> DAS WAR EIN KOMPLIMENT :-)
<David1977> Naja...kann ja sein, dass es Mint für dich noch besser wäre, aber dafür musst du woanders fragen. Du fährst ja auch nicht zu Mercedes um deinen BWM tunen zu lassen ;)
<fnord> ja, mit einer Ausnahme... ubuntu und mint hat was gemeinsam... Mercedes und BMW gar nichts
<Lothenon> doch, beides sind Autos ;)
<David1977> Naja...beides sind Betriebssysteme und das andere...beides sind Autos :D
<fnord> die 2 antwort gefällt mir besser Lothenon :-)
<David1977> Wenn du es so siehst, könntest du auch sagen, dass Ubuntu == Debian ist, worauf, soweit ich weiß, alles basiert
<fnord> David1977: kann ich die UNITY-Leiste links nach unten verschieben und gleichzeitig die Taskleiste oben anheften????
<David1977> keine Ahnung...habe Unity noch nie benutzt
<David1977> Ich nutze KDE und somit halt Kubuntu
<penni> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe Windows und Ubuntu im Dualboot. Beide laufen jeweils auf einer SSD und die Daten teilen sie sich auf einer HDD. Wenn ich nun Windows gestartet habe und danach Ubuntu 14.04 LTS starte, mountet er die HDD nicht mehr. Erst nach ein paar neustarts wieder. Kann mir da vllt. wer helfen?
<nagetier> penni, startest du dann zwischenzeitlich Windows? Du könntest unter Windows mal eine Datenträgerprüfung mit scandisk durchführen.
<nagetier> AFAIK mounted ntfs-3g "fehlerhafte" Partitionen nicht
<nagetier> und lässt sich das, ebenfalls AFAIK, nur unter Windows selber beheben
<nagetier> Und wie sieht aus, wenn du, nachdem du in Windows warst, den Rechner erst herunter fährst, und dann aus einem Kaltstart heraus in Ubuntu bootest?
<nagetier> Auch könnte man mal schauen ob das Deaktivieren von Hot-Plug im BIOS/UEFI, wenn vorhanden, hilft.. ist wage, versuchen würde ich es.
<penni> nagetier: Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Meistens behebe ich das Problem erst dann, wenn ich Ubuntu, dann Windows und dann wieder Ubuntu starte. Ist immer verschieden
<penni> nagetier: Kann man denn nicht irgendwo einen Fehler aus einer Logdatei auslesen lassen?
<Guest95333> Hallo, hab ein Problem beim Booten auf dem Laptop, es kommt immer initramfs. Könnte es ein Hardware-Problem sein?
<nagetier> penni, doch, wie stellst du denn fest, dass sich eine Partition nicht mounten ließ.. klickst du im Dateimanager dazu auf ein Symbol, welches dennoch dargestellt wird? Egal wie, löse das mal aus und schaue dir direkt danach die letzten Zeilen von 'dmesg -T' an.
<jokrebel> Guest95333: könnte muss aber nicht. Mehr Informationen könnten da helfen.
<jokrebel> Guest95333: Zeig vielleicht mal ein Foto vom gesamten Schirm. Da steht bestimmt noch mehr (ggf. vorher)
<nagetier> ließ es sich denn jemals fehlerfrei booten?
<jokrebel> Guest95333: Und erzähl auch noch ein bisschen über den Rechner, das oder die OS welche(s) eigentlich booten solle ...
<nagetier> ziehe auch immer mehr eine Netzwerkinstallation vor.. eigentlich ist das sehr problemlos
<nagetier> moment, tat ja nie etwas anderes :)
<jokrebel> Guest95333: Hat sich anscheinend inzwischen nicht mehr um seinen offene Chat-Anfrage gekümmert. Dann mach ich jetzt auch wieder was anderes.
<penni> nagetier: Ich bekomme beim booten die Meldung angezeigt. GNOME bleibt stehen und sagt, dass er meine HDD nicht einhängen konnte. Ich kann dann eine Taste drücken zum manuellen einhängen (Shell öffnet sich) oder booten ohne den mount.
<nagetier> penni, könntest du sie den manuell einbinden, also ist sie vorhanden? (fdisk -l könnte das Auskunft geben)
<nagetier> -das
<itu> ahoi
<itu> Frage:  wie geht der "-geometry" parameter  bei  bash display (,etc) ?
<ppq> itu, http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php#geometry
<itu> *les*
<k1l> glaube er meint eher damit das terminal fenster eine gewisse größe hat beim start?
<ppq> achso, dachte es geht um das cli programm "display"
<k1l> achso
<itu> ja um das tool gehts
<itu> Alternativfrage: wie kann ich das Fenster beim Aufruf in der Mitte des Bildschirms zentrieren?
<itu> ok,    display  -geometry '-600+400'   bild.jpg    #  macht es ganz gut
<itu> thx
<Scrottz> moin, folgendes problem, mein ubuntu verlagt beim login und beim aufwachen aus der bereitschaft kein passwort mehr, obwohl sowohl unter benutzer und helligkeit&sperren die entsprechenden optionen gesetzt sind
<Scrottz> hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen könnte?
<k1l> autologin aktiviert?
<Scrottz> nein
<k1l> welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<Scrottz> 14.04 lts und unity
<k1l> hmmm
<k1l> mach mal "groups" im terminal
<k1l> bist du in der nopasswdlogin gruppe?
<Scrottz> hmm
<Scrottz> jo
<k1l> sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin 
<Scrottz> verrückt, keine ahnung, wie ich da reingekommen bin
<k1l> jo
<Scrottz> vielen dank
<penni> nagetier: Wenn der Fehler das nächste mal auftritt, probiere ich mit fdisk -l mal, das ganze manuell einzubinden
<bekks> fdisk -l bindet nichts ein. fdisk -l zeigt etwas an.
<penni> bekks: Ok. Und dann mit dem Output wiederkommen?
<bekks> penni: fdisk -l wird sich während deiner Reboots nicht ändern.
<bekks> penni: Um welche "HDD" geht es denn, die "nicht mehr gemounted" wird?
<penni> bekks: Ich habe 2 SSDs. Auf einer Windows, auf einer Ubuntu. Die eigenen Dateien liegen auf einer 2TB HDD, Dateisystem NTFS. Diese mounte ich über folgenden Eintrag in der fstab "UUID=(hier steht die ID) /srv/daten	ntfs	uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000,exec	0	2"
<penni> Beim start sagt er dann, dass er /srv/daten nicht korrekt einbinden konnte. Nach ein paarmal hin- und herbooten geht es dann aufeinmal wieder
<bekks> Dann schau in dmesg nach warum das Dateisystem nicht gemounted wird.
<penni> Wie geht das denn?
<mgolisch> machst du reboot?
<bekks> Dauern rebooten ist eine Unart die du Dir sofort abgewöhnen kannst.
<penni> mgolisch: Ja, reboot
<mgolisch> windows 8+ macht beim runterfahren son suspend to disk gedoens
<bekks> penni: "dmesg" eintippen und gucken was der Grund ist, warum das Dateisystem nicht gemounted wird.
<mgolisch> da entmounted es das fs nicht
<bekks> fastboot in Windows abschalten.
<penni> mgolisch: Ist Windows 10
<mgolisch> bei der reboot option sollte es das allderings machen
<penni> bekks: Also dmesg eingeben, wenn er es nicht schafft zu mounten? Fastboot müsste ich eigentlich im UEFI deaktiviert haben
<bekks> Nur wenn Fastreboot abgeschaltet ist.
<bekks> penni: Fastreboot ist eine Windows Option. Die kannst du nicht in UEFI deaktivieren.
<mgolisch> ah kann sein, hab das alles auf anderen platten
<mgolisch> und ein geteiltes home hab ich auch nicht
<mgolisch> mein windows installation ist nur gameloader
<penni> bekks: ahhh, ok, das könnte ich mal probieren
<bekks> penni: Und ansonsten nach dem nicht erfolgreichen mount "dmesg" eingeben und gucken was der Grund ist, warum das Dateisystem nicht gemounted wird.
<penni> Ok, das probiere ich das nächste mal - sonst komme ich wieder, danke!
<k1l> auch win10 nutzt noch den fake shutdown um ein schnelles booten zu simulieren
<k1l> kann man aber auch da abstellen für die partiitonen
<penni> k1l: Was heißt denn "da abstellen" Weißt du wo man das dauerhaft deaktivieren kann?
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-27
<Claas> hallo, wie kann ich einen ordner in eine ssd einhängen ? ordner befindet sich im home verzeichnis welches sich auf einer hdd befindet, auf der sdd ist nur / eingehängt
<bekks> In eine SSD kannst du nichts einhängen. In Mountpoints schon.
<bekks> Welchen Ordner willst du denn wo einhängen?
<Claas> ich habe eine gaming vm mit 2 images und möchte das image mit dem os auf die ssd schmeißen
<bekks> Das beantwortet weder meine Frage, noch hat es was mit deiner Ursprungsfrage zu tun.
<Claas> mh sorry, habe nen ordner im home verzeichnis und möchte ihn quasi benutzen als wenn er auf der ssd wäre
<Claas> das homeverzeichnis ist in der hdd eingehängt
<bekks> Wenn das da schon eingehängt ist, nutzt du das ja bereits so.
<Claas> ich muss also quasi den order ins / verschieben das auf der ssd eingehängt ist um ssd speed zu haben ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf / ?
<Claas> home = hdd, / = sdd
<bekks> Ja, und?
<Claas> ordner liegt in home möchte aber ihn benutzen als wenn er auf der ssd ist
<bekks> Wenn dein /home/user auf der HDD liegt, musst du es umziehen.
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<Claas> hm, also hab ich keine möglichkeit den einzelnen ordner gesondert zu behandeln ?
<ppq> ich glaube, er will nur die vm images auf der ssd haben
<ppq> was kein problem ist, dazu muss man nix mounten
<Claas> jo das ist das ziel
<ppq> einfach auf die ssd kopieren und der vm mitteilen, wo es nun liegt
<Claas> also quasi ins / weil das ja der einhängepunkt der ssd ist
<ppq> ganz egal, wohin. hauptsache auf der ssd. wenn die wirklich als / gemountet ist, kannst du auch ein neues verzeichnis im rootdir erstellen, zb. /vm-images
<ppq> und mit chown deinen nutzer als besitzer eintragen
<Claas> ah ok supi
<ppq> dann ist das rechte-technisch das gleiche wie in deinem home
<Claas> thx
<ppq> zu beachten ist später auch, dass du erstmal in den vm-einstellungen das alte image entfernen musst (nur dort, nicht ganz löschen), sonst meckert er über zwei images mit gleicher uuid
<ppq> danach kannst du in den vm-einstellungen die kopie auf der ssd eintragen
<Claas> k, kennst du dich sonst noch etwas mit vms und pci passthrough aus ? hätte da noch ein paar fragen
<ppq> mit VMs ja, mit pci passthrough nein. habe ich vor vielen jahren mal probiert, habe aber den krieg mit dem pci-stub treiber verloren
<Claas> also der passthrough läuft ohne problem ich habe nur das problem das windows 7 nicht booten will :/
<ppq> eine geforce 9400 war das, in einem winxp gast...
<Claas> naja das prinzip bleibt ja gleich ^^ habe nur kein anhaltspunkt und schon 3-4h gegoogelt
<ppq> such dir doch mal eine community, die sich darauf spezialisiert hat. gab es damals, wird es heute sicher auch geben
<ppq> ggf. englisch
<ppq> ein forum oder so
<Claas> auch irc technisch oder wo suche ich da ambesten ?
<ppq> weiß ich nicht mehr, sorry
<Claas> hm k
<ppq> googel mal nach anleitungen, vllt. verlinken die sowas
<bekks> Claas: Welchen Hypervisor verwendest Du?
<Claas_> qemu mit ovmf
<Claas_> @bekks
<bekks> Urgh, damit hab ich mich vor über 10 Jahren zuletzt beschäftigt. Und es aus ähnlichen Grünnden wie ppq aufgegeben.
<_moep_> welchen nutzt man im idealfall, wenn man mal kurz nen testsystem aufsetzen will?
<bekks> Virtualbox. 
<_moep_> und auf open source setzen möchte
<_moep_> hm das war doch aber nur bis version irgendwas frei, oder?
<bekks> Oder. :)
<bekks> Virtualbox ist komplett frei. Lediglich das Extension Pack steht unter einer PUEL Lizenz von Oracle. Ist aber für PRivatnutzung kostenlos.
<_moep_> ah gut zu wissen
<Claas_> im prinzip läuft alles super unb ich hab die graka durchgeleitet bekommen jedoch freezed er beim boot wenn ich ihn mit der graka boote :/
<_moep_> geht da auch so nen kram wie usb durchbritchen?
<bekks> Claas_: Also läuft da gar nix super. :)
<bekks> _moep_: Man kann USB Geräte durchreichen, ja.
<Claas_> ich habe immerhin ein signal output ^^ das war vor 2 tagen noch zukunfstmusik x)
<_moep_> thx^^
<Claas_> leute mit einem 4.2+ kernel beschreiben ein selbiges problem habe jedoch nen 4.1 also kann es daran nicht liegen :/
<mgolisch> die hardware kann vt-d?
<mgolisch> wenn nicht vergiss es
<mgolisch> war ein riesen gefrickel bei meinem gameloader
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Wenn eine sftp/ssh Verbindung abbricht und diese dann wieder verbunden werden soll, dann dauert das ca 10-15Minuten bis ich eine Meldung bekomme das die Verbindung gerissen ist. Erst dann kann ich neu verbinden. Kann man das beschleunigen?
<mgolisch> ctrl+c  ?
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, ich habe hier einige Warnmeldungen zu meiner Festplatte bekommen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14228554/ , lässt sich dies reparieren?
<||arifaX> Wishmaster2: Die Festplatte muss halt merken, dass sie da ein Problem hat und die Sektoren umbiegen. Meist klappt das selbständig, oft braucht man sowas wie Spinrite (kostenpflichtiges HDD-Recovery-Tool).
<Wishmaster2> Hm, gibt es auch kostenfreie Tools?
<||arifaX> Smart sollte das eigentlich selber richten. Hast mal im Syslog noch weitere Details geguckt?
<Wishmaster2> Hm, diese Meldung kam, wie im Paste, mehrfach...
<Wishmaster2> wo kann ich das syslog einsehen?
<||arifaX> Bei Ubuntu denke ich    cat /var/log/syslog   
<Wishmaster2> hm, danke
<Wishmaster2> Hier: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14228613/ ich denke das wäre der relevante teil
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Vielleicht mal mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus#GSmartControl etwas genauer anschaun. Aber besser _vorher_ sicherheitshalber für aktuelle Backups sorgen.
<Wishmaster2> Danke :)
<Wishmaster2> Generell ist diese Platte also technisch noch in Ordnung?
<||arifaX> sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda mal testen
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Das wissen wir nicht
<Wishmaster2> "Please wait 154 minutes for test to complete."
<Wishmaster2> Wo schreibt der die Ausgabe hin, in das Terminal?
<jokrebel> hast Du denn die Datensicherung schon fertig? oO
<Wishmaster2> Hab eine die aktuell genug ist
<Wishmaster2> Also die die ich nach dieser letzten Meldung gemacht hab :)
<Loetmichel> Wishmaster2: die schrebt der auf die platte
<Loetmichel> musst du danach nochmal mit smartcntrl auslesen
<Loetmichel> s/musst/kannst
<Wishmaster2> Loetmichel: smartcntrl oder smartctl ?
<Wishmaster2> smartcntrl: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<Loetmichel> Wishmaster2: letzteres... es is früh am morgen
<Wishmaster2> :-)
<Loetmichel> lass mich erst mal einen kaffee haben
<Wishmaster2> smartctl -l selftest also?
<Loetmichel> müsste ich selbst nachlesen
<Loetmichel> ich meine es war smartcrl -v 
<jokrebel> im von mir verlinkten Artikel ist das alles erklärt
<Loetmichel> aber dafür is man smarctl ja da
<kubis> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Lenovo Z710. Installiert ist ein Kubuntu 14.04, leider funktioniert der Ruhezustand aber nicht richtig. Wenn ich den Laptop schließe, geht er in den Ruhezustand. Wenn ich ihn dann aber wieder öffne, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. An diesem Punkt muss ich ihn mit dem Power-Knopf ausschalten, da ich auch nicht mehr in die Konsolen komme. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun kann? Welche Log
<kubis> Ich benutze den nvidia-Teiber für meine Grafikkarte (GeForce 840M), falls das wichtig ist.
<jokrebel> kubis: Das "zuklappen" entweder auf "nichts tun" oder auf "herunterfahren" stellen.
<kubis> Ja, das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, es wäre aber schon ganz schön, den Ruhezustand benutzen zu können. ^^
<kubis> Wo muss ich denn gucken, wenn ich den Fehler finden will?
<jokrebel> kubis: Ich hab Ruhezustand aufgegeben an den Geräten wo es nicht OOTB klappt. Bei der "Fehlersuche" bin ich seit Jahren kein einziges mal erfolgreich gewesen.
<Wishmaster2> Loetmichel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14229973/ das sind soweit die Ergebnisse von sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda, sieht für mich gar nicht mal so schlecht aus
<kubis> Es gibt ja zwei Arten von Ruhezustand, soweit ich weiß. Was ich ausprobiert habe war wohl suspend to ram. Wie kann ich denn suspend to disk ausprobieren (vielleicht funktioniert das ja)? In den KDE-Einstellungen sehe ich nur eine "Ruhezustand"-Option.
<jokrebel> kubis: Hast Du denn eine Swap-Partition die mindestens so groß wie der RAM ist? Sonst kann das natürlich nicht klappen.
<kubis> O... Tja, das war wohl meine eigene Blödheit. Ich habe gar keine Swap-Partition, da ich mir bei der Installation dachte, dass meine 8GB Arbeitsspeicher schon ausreichen. 
<jokrebel> kubis: Vielleicht hilft Dir auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI weiter
<jokrebel> kubis: Tut es ja vermutlich auch, nur kann dann natürlich ein suspend to disk nicht klappen ;-)
<jokrebel> aber bei den neutigen bootzeiten braucht man das doch nicht mehr wirklich. 
<jokrebel> *heutigen
<kubis> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die beiden KDE-Optionen "Bildschirm ausschalten" und "Bildschirm sperren" irgendwie zu kombinieren, sodass der Bildschirm beim Zuklappen erst gesperrt und dann abgeschaltet wird?
 * jokrebel hat leider auf keinem Laptop ein Kubuntu um das zu testen.
<kubis> Also es gibt ja die "Skript ausführen"-Option in den Einstellungen. Für "Bildschirm ausschalten" und "Bildschirm sperren" gibt es doch sicher irgendwelche Befehle, oder? Hätte man die, könnte man sie beide in eine .sh-Datei schreiben und diese dann als Skript für das Zuklappen angeben.
<kubis> Kennt hier zufällig jemand die Befehle?
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja - nur ob der grade live mitliest...?
<kubis> Also falls es jemanden interessiert, den Befehl zum Sperren des Bildschirms unter KDE habe ich gefunden: dm-tool lock
<kubis> Also ich muss jetzt weg, den anderen Befehl suche ich mir dann später. Danke und schönen Tag noch ^^
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14229973/ kannst du mir damit weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: eher wenig
<Wishmaster2> Schade, aber danke
<jokrebel> aber ich gab Dir einen Link. Da wird viel drin erklärt und enthält auch weiterführende Links
<fnord> soll man Programme mit oder ohne dependences löschen?
<fnord> z.B. den allten Xfce-Taskmanager
<fnord> ich will ihn durch Gnome systemüberwachung ersetzen
<Wishmaster2> Hm, jokrebel, danke, nach " Solange unter der Spalte WHEN_FAILED keine Fehler vermerkt sind, ist das Laufwerk noch in Ordnung." scheint die Platte in Ordnung zu sein. Muss mal schaun wie ich die defekten Sektoren repariere.
<jokrebel> einfach löschen - wenn die Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr benötig werden kann man die mit "sudo apt-get autoremove" auch noch los werden.
<fnord> jokrebel, super, thx
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind defekte Sectoren nicht zu reparieren. Dafür gibt es ja das .. ich glaub es nennt sich ... ummappen.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, das sollte also automatisch erfolgen und kein Grund zur Panik?
<jokrebel> wenn ich das richtig verstanden in Erinnerung habe, ja.
<Wishmaster2> Ok, danke
<ring0> Wishmaster2, besonders interessant sind auch die zeilen 62 und 73
<Rolfi> Hallo
<Rolfi> Habe von Euch vorgestern einen Tipp bekommen, den ich jetzt wieder brauche. Ist das irgendwo gespeichert?
<Rolfi> Wie kann ich das aufrufen?
<ring0> Rolfi, kannst es dir hier raussuchen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/
<Rolfi> ring0: Danke und Entschuldigung
<ring0> kein problem
<Wishmaster2> ring0: Inwiefern?
<Wishmaster2> 62:   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0 
<Wishmaster2> 73: 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2 
<Wishmaster2> Letzteres sind wohl die, die er nicht korrigieren kann
<Wishmaster2> Ist dies nun etwas worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste?
<ring0> Wishmaster2, 2 sektoren definitiv defekt. wenn das mehr werden, würde ich die hardware austauschen
<Wishmaster2> Hm, es kam deswegen auch schon mehrfach eine Warnung, dann muss ich mir wirklich mal eine neue Festplatte zulegen
<Wishmaster2> Ist nun auch schon etwas älter...
<ring0> joa, 480 tage betrieb
<Wishmaster2> Hm, ist das soo viel für eine Festplatte, gibts da Erfahrungswerte?
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 12.04, bin Laie, was würden Sie mir als Nächstes empfehlen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14230918/
<zerofrost> hallo zusammen
<Wishmaster2> Hallo
<zerofrost> kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der einstellung von 3 monitoren helfen (nvidia)
<Wishmaster2> Rolfi: "Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar"
<Wishmaster2> Hast du das mal überprüft?
<Rolfi> Wishmaster2: Ja, sind 79 % belegt.
<Wishmaster2> Hm
<Rolfi> Wixhmaster2: Ich finde viele alte Kernel-Versionen, da ich aus Unwissenheit nie aufgeräumt habe. aber jetzt geht auch autoremove nicht.
<ppq> Rolfi, pack bitte mal ie ausgabe von "df -h" in einen pastebin
<Rolfi> gerne. Moment.
<ppq> Rolfi, und auch gleich df -i, wenn du schonmal dabei bist
<Rolfi> okay
<ring0> Wishmaster2, hab keine zahlen für übliche maximale "power on hours". aber so richtung 2 jahre durchgängig betrieb, man denke an die garantiezeit, ist schon nicht mehr ganz neu ;) und wenn dann die sektoren nach und nach flöten gehen, sollte man wohl austauschen
<Rolfi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231065/
<ppq> Rolfi, ahja, in zeile 8 ist das problem, die inodes sind voll
<ring0> Wishmaster2, hab aber auch platten hier mit deutlich mehr betriebsstunden. ich würde sagen, ist hardware- und einzelfallabhängig. teils werden die defekten sektoren ja nicht mehr und man kann damit gut leben :)
<Wishmaster2> ring0: Naja, Garatie ist üblicherweise 2 Jahre, das kann ich leider vergessen
<ppq> Rolfi, aufräumen ist also angesagt. mach doch mal ein "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove"
<Wishmaster2> Hm, wie viel ist "deutlich mehr" in etwa?
<Wishmaster2> Droht mir plötzlicher Datenverlust?
<Rolfi> ppq: gerne. Moment bitte!
<ring0> Wishmaster2, das kann dir keiner sagen
<Wishmaster2> ok, dachte es gibt da Erfahrungswerte zur Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu
<Rolfi> ppq: Und damit dreh ich mich im Kreis. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231094/
<ppq> Rolfi, dann mach erstmal das "sudo apt-get clean", vllt. reicht das um ein paar inodes freizumachen, damit -f install durchläuft.
<ring0> Wishmaster2, ist leider sehr hardwareabhängig. bringt dir auch nix, wenn jemand mit hersteller z und modell x eine zahl nennt, die in keinem zusammenhang mit deiner hardware steht :(
<Wishmaster2> Okay
<ppq> Rolfi, was eigentlich auch funktionieren müsste:    sudo dpkg --purge menu linux-headers-3.13.0-58 linux-headers-3.2.0-88-generic-pae   language-pack-kde-de language-pack-kde-en libsvga1 linux-headers-3.2.0-88   language-pack-kde-en-base language-pack-kde-de-base libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a   linux-image-3.2.0-88-generic-pae linux-image-3.13.0-58-generic   linux-headers-3.13.0-58-generic
<Rolfi> ppq: Bei clean passiert gar nichts. Bevor ich mich an Sie wandte, habe ich die ganze Palette von apt-get Kommandos durchgespielt. 
<Rolfi> ppq: Moment. Probiere purge
<jokrebel> autoclean
<ppq> Rolfi, wir sind hier eigentlich auf du-basis ;) dass bei clean keine rückmeldung kommt, ist normal. ist in de rlinuxwelt immer so: keine nachrichten sind gute nachrichten (dass alles geklappt hat)
<Rolfi> ppq: Moment bitte. Soll "udo" nachinstallieren.
<ppq> Rolfi, das klingt nach einem tippfehler, udo statt sudo
<ppq> udo brauchst du nicht
<Rolfi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231197/
<Rolfi> ppq: Zeile 12
<ppq> Rolfi, du hast bei meinem dpkg befehl einen copy&paste fehler gemacht, da steht udo statt sudo. probier es nochmal
<Rolfi> ppq: Sorry. Moment.
<zerofrost> hallo zusammen, kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der einstellung von 3 monitoren helfen (nvidia geforce 970)
<Rolfi> ppq: Da passiert jetzt ne ganze Menge. Sieht gut aus.
<ppq> jo. danach dann nochmal "sudo apt-get -f install" probieren. falls das durchläuft kannst du endlich anfangen, aufzuräumen.
<ppq> das machst du so: ins terminal "sudo apt-get purge linux" eintippen, aber nicht enter drücken, sondern ein paar mal auf TAB. dann werden dir vervollständidungsvorschläge angezeigt. per copy&paste kannst du die dann, getrennt durch leerzeichen, deinem befehl anhängen. einfach alles entfernen was älter ist als deine aktuell verwendete kernelversion (herauszufinden via uname -a). achte darauf, dass die aktuellste installiert bleibt und du nur pakete entfe
<ppq> rnst, die eine versionsnummer im namen haben. 
<Rolfi> ppq: apt-get -f durchgelaufen. Prima. Ich mach mich mal an Deinen Vorschlag purge linux. Danke vielmals!
<ppq> zerofrost, ich hab zwar keine ahnung von setups mit 3 monitoren, aber schau dir mal das programm arandr an
<ppq> Rolfi, jo keine ursache. denk aber dran, nach dem pasten der paketnamen noch den string "linux" am anfang wieder zu enfternen. der wird nur für das anzeigen der vervollständigungsvorschläge gebraucht.
<ppq> äh, vor dem pasten
<zerofrost> ppq, okay danke. gibts da wo informationen wo ich mir selbst aneigenen kann...  finde so nichts wirklich brauchbares
<ppq> zerofrost, das ist ein programm mit GUI, sollte eigentlich intuitiv benutzbar sein
<ppq> das ist die projektseite https://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<Rolfi> ppq: 
<ppq> Rolfi:
<Rolfi> ppq: Löschen mit purge?
<zerofrost> ppq, leider hilft das auch nicht. ich möchte die 3 monitore als einen verwenden, alsoeine gesamte auflösung von 5760x1080
<ppq> Rolfi, jokrebel wies mich gerade darauf hin, dass im wiki ein befehl steht, um automatisch aufzuräumen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Alte_Kernel_entfernen#Kein-Speicherplatz-mehr-frei
<Rolfi> ppq: Danke. Lese das jetzt erst einmal.
<zerofrost> ppq, ubuntu erkennt nur ein dual-monitor system von der auflösung her hab ich auch nur die möglichkeit 2 zu verwenden
<fnord> bei Anwendungen&Aktualisierungen CANONICAL Qelltext + UNABHÄNGIG Quelltext auswählen? oder weglassen?
<ppq> zerofrost, steck die monitore mal ab und wieder an und schau ob arandr sie dann erkennt
<zerofrost> ppq, nun die 3 werden alle erkannt 
<zerofrost> das ist das problem
<zerofrost> XD
<zerofrost> ppq, ich hab bei NVIDIA X Server Settings die möglichkeit alle 3 monitore auszuwählen (Selection: X Screen 0) dabei werden alle 3 monitore umrandet und als einer dargestellt 
<zerofrost> ich reboote mal
<zerofrost> keine chance, will einfach nicht so wie ich gerne hätte :-/
<zerofrost> *es
<rsx> zerofrost: guck Dir mal http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MultiMonitorDesktop/ an
<Rolfi> ppq: Danke für die Hilfe. Habe viele alte Versionen entfernt. Leider muß ich aus Zeitgründen jetzt abbrechen. Es sind noch einige Versionen stehen geblieben. Danke für die Hilfe an jokrebel und ppq. Schönen Abend.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Alles gute
<jokrebel> Ich hab jetzt schon einige Tipps zum Abschalten des Start-Getrommels von Ubuntu erfolglos durch. Weder fand ich was in den Startprogrammen, noch half editieren von gconf oder dconf. Jemand weiter Ideen für ein 14.04LTS mit Unity?
<jokrebel> ah! In LightDM über das Lautsprechersymbol auf "stumm" schalten ist mal ein Anfang. Nur ist dann danach die Oberfläche halt auch gemuted. ;-/
<David1977> jokrebel: was meinst du mit Start-getrommel? Einen Sound, der beim hochfahren abgespielt wird?
<jokrebel> David1977: j
<jokrebel> ja
<David1977> ok...ich nutz Unity nicht, aber gibt es nicht irgendwo eine Einstellung, in der du dir den entsprechenden Sound rauussuchen kannst? Und dann dort einfach 'keinen' auswählen?
<David1977> ansonsten...weißt du vielleicht wie die Datei heißt, die dort abgespielt wird?
<David1977> Die könnte man vielleicht mit find ausfindig machen und umbenennen
<David1977> das sollte auch was bewirken ggf.
<ring0> jokrebel, hab hier unter sound → sound effects → alert volume ausgeschaltet in gnome. also eigentlich genau deine lösung ;)
<jokrebel> ring0: Hab ich hier nicht. Aber nachdem ich in lightDM gemuted haben und anschließend in Unity den Speaker wieder aktiviert habe scheint es nun son sein wie ich ices will (vorerst hoff)
<14WAAIR1O> fröhliche weihnachten!
<jokrebel> 14WAAIR1O: You are to late
<David1977> better late than never ;)
<jokrebel> David1977: Aber es ist auch noch der "wrong Channel" für sowas ;-)
<David1977> damn...da war ja was ;)
<Koffeinfriedhof> Zu Weihnachten nachträglich alles Gute, 14WAAIR1O.
<Koffeinfriedhof> Hat hier zufällig jemand nen ThinkPad X220/X230 oder sowas und kann mir sagen, wie lange der Akku durchhält? Aufgabengebiete sind hauptsächlich Textverarbeitung, Websites aufbauen und paar IDEs laufen lassen. Ich hätte da gerne annähernd 8 Stunden... Oder gibt es da bessere Geräte? 
<jokrebel> Koffeinfriedhof: Hardwareberatung und Umfragen sind in diesem Ubuntu-Support-Kanal auch leider eher falsch platziert.
<Frickelpit> Koffeinfriedhof: mit dem 9-Zellen Akku sollten 10-12 Stunden realistisch sein.
<Koffeinfriedhof> jokrebel: Ich weiß. Aber hier sitzen auch Anwender. Ich entschuldige mich für den Missbrauch des Channels :)
<Koffeinfriedhof> Frickelpit: Danke.
<jokrebel> Koffeinfriedhof: Dann weist Du wohl noch nicht, dass 95% der Leute hier auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sind und es dieser Kanal speziell für Themen angelegt wurde, die eben den Support-Rahmen sprengen.
<Koffeinfriedhof> jokrebel: Da hast du 100% Recht. Ich wusste das nicht und war noch nie in dem Channel. Danke fürs Update!
<jokrebel> Koffeinfriedhof: Nicht dafür ;-)
<5EXAALML9> just in time
<5EXAALML9> Manchmal werde ich vom Browser (oder einer anderen Anwendung) dazu aufgeforderet, eine eine Anwendung aus einer Liste auszuwählen. Dann weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll.
<jokrebel> Etwas konkreter mit den exakten Meldungen oder wenigstens ein Screenshot wären da schon hilfreich.
<David1977> 5EXAALML9: Das liegt meistens daran, dass du eine Datei öffnen möchtest und das System nicht weiß mit welchem Programm es geöffnet werden kann/soll. Wie jokrebel schon sagte, benötigen wir mehr Infos darüber um welche Art von Dateien es sich da handelt bzw. halt einen Screenshot
<5EXAALML9> http://i.imgur.com/0JVawyQ.png     z. b. möchte ich einen feed nicht als default im Browser öffnen, sondern mit gPodder.
<David1977> kannst du das nihct in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Standard-Komponenten" einstellen?
<5EXAALML9> möglich, hätte aber gerne gewusst wie ich die Anwendung manuell auswähle, daß ich mir auch in anderen Fällen dieses Problems zu helfen weiss.
<David1977> Hmm...da bin ich raus. Es scheint mir so als wäre gpodder nicht im Browser integriert...kann das sein?
<5EXAALML9> ja, ich glaube
<David1977> also, dass es _nicht_ integriert ist?
<David1977> wenn das so ist, dann wirst du es dort auch nicht auswählen können, denke ich
<David1977> bin mir aber unsicher
<5EXAALML9> gPodder ist ein separates Programm
<jokrebel> 5EXAALML9: Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Desktopumgebung hast Du da?
<5EXAALML9> LTS mit Gnome
<ring0> Koffeinfriedhof, ich würde vielleicht mal #ibmthinkpad fragen :)
<jokrebel> 12.04? 14.04?
<5EXAALML9> 14.04
<jokrebel> und wenn Du da http://i.imgur.com/0JVawyQ.png anwendung wählen auswählst?
<5EXAALML9> muss eben mal neu starten
<flattyre1> ...dann geht ein Fenster auf, oben steht: Anwendung wählen.
<jokrebel> na dann wähl sie
<flattyre1> wo muß ich suchen?
<jokrebel> wir wissen nicht, was Du siehts, wenn Du "Anwendung wählen" auswählst...
<flattyre1> also ich sehe ein Fenster, das mir erlaubt den gesamten PC zu durchsuchen.
<jokrebel> vielleicht in /usr/bin?
<flattyre1> glaube das wars! Die Anwendung wurde automatisch geoeffnet. Jedoch wurde der Feed nicht hinzugefuegt. Danke!
<Guest31872> Hallo ich brauche da mal einen Tip bei fogendem problem>
<Guest31872> Also es geht um die Tastaturbelegung .
<Guest31872> Die stellt sich bei mir immer auf qwerty zurueck nach dem ich  
<Guest31872> sie mit sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration auf qwertz gestellt habe
<Guest31872> Woran ligt's  ..fragez.
<Guest63892> was ist ein Pastebin 
<Guest63892> hallo
<David1977> Guest63892: da kannst du irgendwas rein schreiben und dann auf submit klicen und den Link irgendwo posten
<David1977> Guest63892: warte, ich zeige es dir...
<David1977> Guest63892: http://pastebin.com/sBvJfgQA
<David1977> Guest63892: hier kannst du das selbst versuchen: http://pastebin.com/
<David1977> einfach was eingeben, runterscrollen, auf submit klicken, kurz warten  und dann den Link aus der Adresszeile kopieren
<David1977> fertig
<Guest63892> nicht solange ich nicht wiess was ich da poste
<David1977> wie meinst du das?
<David1977> es liegt ja an dir, was du dort eingibst
<Guest63892> ach so
<David1977> es gibt auch die Option via Befehl was automatisch dorthin zu schicken...zum Beispiel den Inhalt einer Datei
<David1977> Da musst du dann schon wissen, was in der Datei steht
<David1977> da gebe ich dir Recht...da sollte man etwas vorsichtig sein
<David1977> unter Ubuntu geht das im Terminal meist mit: command | pastebinit
<David1977> command steht für fast jeden Befehl
<David1977> auch ein ls geht damit: ls | pastebinit
<Guest63892> sorry, ich binn voll der linux noob und habe keinen plan was ich da machen soll
<David1977> um was geht es denn, was möchtest du denn erreichen
<David1977> ich bin schon ein wenig weiter als ein noob aber weit weg vom Guru ;)
<Guest63892> Mein Problen ist weiter oben  Guest31872 gepostet
<David1977> und was hat das mit pastebin zu tun?
<David1977> für das Tastaturproblem würrde ich mal in den Systemeinstellungen unter Ländereinstellungen schauen
<David1977> da sollte alles auf Deutsch oder Ger stehen
<Guest63892> Also, bei mir gibt's es unter Systemeinstellungen keine Laendereinstellungen 
<Guest63892> Ich kann ja mit sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration auf qwertz die einstellung aendern, aber das bleibt nicht so
<Claas> o/ leutz, vm läuft jetzt voll und ganz(yay) habe jedoch ein komisches problem mit synergy, der prozess verbraucht auf dem windows 10 slave extrem viel cpu wenn die maus bewegt wird, google sagt man soll die version switchen was ich auch getan habe, problem bleibt jedoch ungelöst
<mgolisch> kp
<mgolisch> hab synergy seit jahren nicht benutzt
<Nsodsi_> o/
<Nsodsi_> ich bin grad von windows 10 auf ubuntu gnome 15.10 gewechselt (ohne netz und doppeltem boden :-D) und habe zwei probleme. 1. ich habe eine sog. MMO Maus mit ganz viele tollen tasten (UtechSmart Venus) nur funktionieren davon sage und schreibe nur die 3 grundtasten (links, mitte, rechts) und der daumenaktivierte nummernblock. die daumentaste "feuer" und "dpi+" und "dpi-" funktionieren nicht. waren unter dem treiber von utechsmart frei bel
<Nsodsi_> egbar.
<bekks> Sofern es keinen speziellen Linuxtreiber für deine Maus gibt, bezweifele ich, dass sie jemals unter Linux funktionieren werden.
<k1l> jo, such mal nach dem namen und ubuntu oder linux und guck ob da einer nene treiber selber gebastelt hat wenn der hersteller keinen treiber liefert.
<k1l> oder mal mit xev gucken ob überhaupt und welche key events die tasten liefern
<Nsodsi_> button 9?
<Nsodsi_> für feuer
<k1l> dann kannste den ja dann zuweisen
<Nsodsi_> und bei den anderen kommt so ne art matritze mit ganz vielen 0
<Nsodsi_> http://pastebin.com/hPneizi1
<kubis> Hi, ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce 840M (Treiber: nvidia 352.63) unter Kubuntu 14.04 und ein Problem mit Tearing. Das Problem tritt sowohl beim schnellen Verschieben von Fenstern als auch beim Spielen von Minecraft auf. Weiß jemand, was ich tun kann?
<kubis> Also die /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf-Datei habe ich schon bearbeitet, hat aber leider nichts gebracht.
<kubis> In den Nvidia-XServer-Settings alles auf "Performance" zu stellen bringt auch nichts.
<Nsodsi_> also unter teamspeak 3 erkennt er die taste nicht bzw kann ich die taste nicht zuweisen
<kubis> Hallo, ich habe ein (kleines, aber extrem nerviges) Problem. Ich verwende Kubuntu 14.04 und eine GeForce 840M mit dem proprietären Treiber. Wenn ich ein Fenster schnell bewege oder ein Spiel spiele, sehe ich (insbesondere an den Fänsterrändern) extremes Tearing. Ich habe in den Nvidia-Optionen keine Option für Vsync. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun kann?
<kubis> *Fenster, nicht Fänster :D
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-26
<DrTosh> hallo ich versuche mir einen linux server zu installieren und habe ein paar Fragen, ist hier jemand der mir behilflich sein kann?
<TimSchumi> DrTosh: Linux Server? Für was denn?
<DrTosh> Ich habe mir einen VPS gemietet und wollte jetzt auf diesen Server mehrere VM's laufen lassen. Einen Windows Server und einen Linux Server jeweils zum Programmieren damit ich remote von ueberall darauf zugreifen kann
<monalusa> hi
<DrTosh> jetzt habe ich zunaechst ein paar grundlegene fragen. Ich habe gelesen dass auf einem linux server keine gui gehoert und man alles aus der bash heraus managen soll
<TimSchumi> DrTosh: Du kannst natürlich einen VNC Server installieren
<DrTosh> wie kann ich denn einen kvm client einrichten? Also das installieren kriege ich hin, aber wie soll ich dann darauf zugreifen?
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: virt-manager z.b.
<TimSchumi> DrTosh: Oder suchst du nach einer Möglichkeit, direkt auf den Bildschirn der VM zuzugreifen?
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: aber warum muss es dafür ein vps sein?
<DrTosh> ich moechte mir eine ubuntu vm und eine Windows vm installieren. 
<Frickelpit> und das geht nicht lokal?
<DrTosh> Doch ich kann die Windows vm ja nicht in kvm anwerfen und direkt per remote desktop darauf zugreifen
<TimSchumi> DrTosh: Du könntest folgendes machen:
<TimSchumi> 1) Eine Grafische Oberfläche und die VMs installieren
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: hast du denn eine Windows VM bereits mit KVM installiert?
<TimSchumi> 2) Port 5901 auf VM 1 und Port 5902 auf VM 2 durchschleifen
<monalusa> habe ein Problem  | Lepy, Ub16.04 : Passwort vergessen.  Habe aber root-zugrif auf Ub14.04. Wie kann Ich neuen passwort bei Ub16.04 setzen?
<Frickelpit> monalusa: boote in den recovery modus und setze ein neues passwort für den user
<monalusa> wollte von USB in recovery booten, lepy kann es aber nicht
<monalusa> nu CD brennen
<Frickelpit> warum von USB?
<monalusa> USB-Stick, meinte ich
<Frickelpit> monalusa: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus/
<le_bot> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DrTosh> und was bringt mir das jetzt genau mit den Ports?
<monalusa> danke, Frikelpit
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einem USB Stick, der von plötzlich an einem meiner Ubuntu Rechner nicht mehr funktioniert. Es kommt beim Schreibzugriff im Nautilus immer die Meldung das er schreibgeschützt ist. Ich hab in der Konsole schon nachgesehn, ob User und Gruppe stimmen und Dateirechte vorhin auch schon auf 777 gesetzt. Aber die die Meldung geht nicht weg. Auf einem anderen Ubuntu Rechner funktioniert der Stick. Wo kann ic
<Lembert> h sonst noch gucken was falsch läuft?
<TimSchumi> Lembert: Hat der Mount-Point den falschen chmod?
<Lembert> nee, ich hab dem jetzt testweise schon alle rechte gegeben
<Frickelpit> Lembert: welches Filesystem ist auf dem Stick und was sagt 'mount', wenn der Stick eingebunden ist?
<Lembert> was mir aber vorhin aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die dateirechte anzeige mit ls -lha kommt beim stick ein rwxrwxrwx+   für was steht da das  + Zeichen
<Lembert> gemountet ist er so /dev/sdb1 on /media/lembert/2F86E6CB6CBFB3BF type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<Frickelpit> Lembert: das + sagt dir, dass da ACL vorhanden sind https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL/
<le_bot> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<monalusa> Frickelpit: noch mal, vielen Dank, probl. gelösst
<Frickelpit> monalusa: np
<Lembert> ich musste jetzt leider feststellen, dass das jetzt irgendwie alle sticks betrifft
<Lembert> ich hatte zwar bisher noch nichts mit acl am hut, aber ich hab jetzt testweise einfach mal alle gesetzt, hat aber nichts geändert
<DrTosh> sollte auf einem linux Server eine Gui installiert werden?
<Frickelpit> nein
<DrTosh> und wie installiere ich dann einen Windows Client auf den ich dann remote zugreifen kann?
<Frickelpit> sagte ich bereits
<Frickelpit> virt-manager, wenn du kvm nutzt
<k1l_> DrTosh: du willst also windows virtualisieren? dann guck dir an welche programme das können. die können das auch eigentlich meistens alle headless. aber ich weiss nicht welche serverdienste rein windows und rein gui sein sollten.
<DrTosh> ok ich versuche gerade den virtual machine manager zum laufen zu bekommen.\n sshd is running und kvm und libvirt ist auch installiert . Wenn ich mich verbinden moechte, agt er "Unable to connect to libvirt u need to install openssh-askpass or similiar"
<Frickelpit> Dann installiere doch das Paket
<DrTosh> ok ich habe es geschaft. Das Paket hiess ssh-askpass nicht openssh
<DrTosh> naechstes Problem, tut mir leid, irgendwas muss ich falsch machen. Wenn ich eine vm machen will sagt er mir das kvm nicht verfuegbar ist. Wenn ich auf dem Server manuell den libvirtd starten moechet kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: Job for libvirtd.socket failed. See 'systemctl status libvirtd.socket' and 'journalctl -xn' for details.
<DrTosh> hier ist die detail ansicht: http://www.wepaste.com/name/
<le_bot> Title: The Internet Clipboard - wePaste.com (at www.wepaste.com)
<DrTosh> wie kann ich denn das km kernel module laden?
<DrTosh> kvm kernel*
<holgersson> Hallo! Ich hab mir gerade mit debootstrap einen ubuntu 16.10-Container aufgesetzt (i686, systemd-nspawn -D; kein boot) und zwei PPAs für Spiele hinzugefügt (getdep für UrbanTerror, wfg für 0ad). Nach „apt update“ kann ich Urbanterror installieren, aber bei 0ad werden mir etliche Abhängigkeiten angezeigt, die nicht aufgelöst werden können: https://paste.xinu.at/rIjL5/ (pastebin, 22 Zeilen).
<holgersson> Was läuft dort schief? Fehlt mir irgendein Teil der Paketverwaltung oder so etwas in der Art? Falls ich hier für PPA-Fragen an der falschen Stelle bin, wäre ich für Hinweise auf die korrekte dankbar :)
<le_bot> Title: apt 0ad deps (at paste.xinu.at)
<holgersson> DrTosh: Grundsätlich kann man die Linux-Kernelmodule mit kmod bzw. modprobe/insmod und rmmod verwalten. „kvm“ und „kvm-intel“ oder „kvm-amd“ müssten die Module sein, die Du ggf. laden musst; ob der Ubuntukernel die Treiber überhaupt als Module baut oder fest in den Kernel integriert kann ich Dir aber aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen.
<holgersson> DrTosh: Also modprobe <Modulename>, ggf. noch ein Blick in die manpage :)
<jokrebel> holgersson: Das hinzugefügte PPA ist "sicher" für 16.10 bestimmt?
<jokrebel> wo ist das PPA her? Link...
<holgersson> jokrebel: https://play0ad.com/download/linux/#Ubuntu bzw. diverse Quellen, die Suchmaschinen so ausspucken, die aber alle darauf verlinken.
<holgersson> jokrebel: Es hat sich aber damit erledigt - ich hab universe nicht in den Paketquellen (in denen dann auch Abhängigkeiten liegen).
<le_bot> Title: 0 A.D. | A free, open-source game of ancient warfare (at play0ad.com)
<holgersson> jokrebel: Also danke, RTFM durch Nachfrage hat mir geholfen ;)
<jokrebel> holgersson: (If you get errors about unmet dependencies, check that you have the Universe repository enabled) ;-)
<holgersson> jokrebel: Ich hab ja ehrlichweise soetwas vermutet, und mich sowieso gewundert, warum 0AD nichtmehr(!) in den Repos sein soll.
<jokrebel> holgersson: https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/ubuntu/0ad?field.series_filter=yakkety da hättest Du auch die kontaktmöglichkeit zu den PPA-Bereuern
<le_bot> Title: 0 A.D. : “Wildfire Games” team (at launchpad.net)
<holgersson> Danke
<jokrebel> gerne
<jokrebel> und man beachte wohl auch: "0 A.D. is Still a Work in Progress - The game is currently under heavy development, and many features are currently missing. This release is an alpha version, not a complete game.
<holgersson> jokrebel: Das ist mir ja durchaus bewusst. Ich lagere bloß grad meine ganze Spielen vom Gentoo-Host auf einen Ubuntu-Container aus ;)
<DrTosh> was wisst ihr ueber die Virtualisierung in VM's. Ist das eine gute Idee?
<jokrebel> Du meinst ne VM in ner VM oder wie? Aber "allgemeine Fragen" sind normalerweise eher nicht der Umfang vom Ubuntu-Support-Kanal
<holgersson> DrTosh: Wenig, nein :Þ
<holgersson> DrTosh: Im Ernst, jokrebel hat Recht, und dazu bringen solche unspezifischen Fragen auch meist kein befriedigendes Ergebnis. Was genau hast Du denn vor und wie willst Du es umsetzen bzw. was ist das Problem, auf das Du stößt?
<DrTosh> ich habe einen VPS Server gemietet. Mit 30 Ram und 2 TB festplatte. Eigentlich wollte ich mir mehrere Virtuelle maschinen anlegen. Eine Linux, eine fuer Windows, ein linux webserver und so weiter
<DrTosh> Die Alternative waere ein Root Server der sich Preislich natuerlich stark abhebt
<tomreyn> DrTosh: welche virtualisierungstechnik nutzt der VPS? wird nested virtualization (geschachtelte virtualisierung, also VMs innerhalb / unterhalb einer VM) unterstützt?
<tomreyn> wir können das gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprochen wenn das hier ungünstig ist.
<jokrebel> wär wohl vernünftiger. Seh hier grad keinerlei ubuntu-Bezug
<tomreyn> DrTosh: okay, dann ping mich einfach in #ubuntu-de-offtopic an wenn du magst
<k1l> mal über container nachdenken, wenn unterstützt. aber dasgeht nur mit linux. und du brauchst die unterstützung vom hoster für die module
<holgersson> k1l: So wie ich das Anliegen verstehe hat DrTosh *root*-Zugriff im „VPS Server“, d.h. dort läuft sein eigener kernel und er kann sich selbst drum kümmern :)
<k1l> jo, nebenan gerade gesehen
<Matze202> hi ;) wie kann man alle im System konfigurierten Pfade auflisten lassen?
<Matze202> ich bräuchte das um auf dem Server die Pfad für die php-cli so hoffentlich zu finden, weil diese sich nicht dort befindet, wo es mir vom Serverzentrum angezeigt wird
<Frickelpit> wo werden sie denn angezeigt?
<Matze202> Im DCP (Domain-Controll-Panel) habe ich eine Auflistung für PHP, Perl, usw.
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aber die von der php-cli, welche ich gerade am dringendsten brauche, scheint nicht zu stimmen und ich will einen crontab-Eintrag für eine php-Datei einrichten
<Frickelpit> 19:34 Frickelpit | wo werden sie denn angezeigt?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, du meinst den Pfad??? /usr/local/bin/php-cli
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aber dieser scheint nicht richtig zu sein
<Frickelpit> nicht richtig für was?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ich weiß nur eins, die machen viel mit weiterleitungen und von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die bei meinem letzten Umzug vergessen haben, genau diese weiterleitung mit einzurichten oder diesen Pfad im DCP zu ändern
<Matze202> Frickelpit, Auszug aus deren Hilfe: PHP-CLI
<Matze202> Dies ist der Pfad zu PHP-CLI, mit dem Sie PHP-Skripte über die Shell aufrufen können.
<Matze202> Frickelpit, der Crontab Eintrag ist ja meines wissens wie eine Shell und dort muss ich eine PHP-Datei ausführen
<tomreyn> probier mal: which php-cli
<tomreyn> und, falls das klappt, dann: readlink -f $(which php-cli)
<Matze202> tomreyn, thx, aber da kommt nix und nur mit which kam vorhher auch schon nix
<tomreyn> okay dnan wirds schwerer
<Matze202> tomreyn, readlink: missing operand
<Matze202> Try 'readlink --help' for more information.
<Matze202> tomreyn, readlink -f php-cli
<Matze202> tomreyn, das dort angezeigte funktionierte leider nicht
<tomreyn> Matze202: wie gesagt, das zweite nur machen wenn das erste klappt. das erste klappte nicht.
<tomreyn> Matze202: probier mal: sudo updatedb && locate php-cli
<tomreyn> Matze202: und als letzte rettung noch: sudo find / -type f -name php-cli
<Frickelpit> sudo find …
<UberSoldat> irc.rizon.net 
<Matze202> tomreyn, Frickelpit thx für eure hilfe, aber beides kann ich nicht machen, da ich keinen Root-Server habe, das ist leider ein management-server
<tomreyn> Matze202: ein ansatz ist / war ja den VPS durch nen dedizierten server zu ersetzen, dann ginge das.
<ubuntu111111> hey
<new> hallo, kann mir kurz wer sagen wie ich rausfinde auf welcher Festplatte das ubuntu installiert ist welches jetzt hochgefahren ist bei mir?
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-27
<dakira> moin. ist hier jemand auf dem 33c3 der mir erklären kann, wie ich mit dem networkmanager das wlan nutzen kann?
<dakira> exit
<dakira> ups :)
<Mr_Torgue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23694698/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mr_Torgue> ist hier irgendwas auffällig?
<koegs> Mr_Torgue: wird das eine Ratespiel?
<Mr_Torgue> nee, ich versuche nur eine lösung für mein problem zu finden :/
<koegs> Mr_Torgue: dann erklär doch mal lieber was los ist anstatt irgendwas zu nopasten
<Mr_Torgue> mein system hängt sich anscheinend beim booten auf
<Mr_Torgue> es komt nur die meldung usbhid: could't find an interrupt endpoint
<Mr_Torgue> danach passiert nichts mehr
<Mr_Torgue> wenn ich gleich nach dem start in den recovery-modus gehe und da eine aktion durchführe bei der das dateisystem im schreib/lesemodus eingehängt wird, kann ich den bootvorgang (Resume) normal fortsetzen
<Mr_Torgue> das problem trat nach einem kernelupdate auf
<Mr_Torgue> ich hab schon mal versucht alle nicht benötigten usb-geräte auszustecken
<stevieh> dann ist irgendwas im USB Subsystem kaputt... 
<Mr_Torgue> auch eine andere tastatur ausprobiert
<Mr_Torgue> aber das prblem besteht weiter
<Mr_Torgue> wie sollte ich jetzt am besten verfahren um das problem zu lösen? fehler noch weiter eingrenzen?
<jokrebel> klar
<javaismylife> Ich wünsche einen guten abend
<javaismylife> ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage
<DerProfessor> Hallo javaismylife, thx gleichfalls 
<schwazekatze> Wie registriere ich mich hier?
<DaVu> schwazekatze: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<le_bot> Title: Nickname Registration - freenode (at freenode.net)
<DerProfessor> Meinst Du bei freenode?
<javaismylife> und zwar wird ja die Software Eclipse bei Ubuntu in den Packetquellen mitgeliefert bzw. bereitgestellt, dies ist aber die Version 3.8 also ne art Dino, nun habe ich bei ubuntuusers schon gelesen, das dies wohl normal sei, jetzt allerdings die frage wie ich eclipse auf den neuesten stand bringe, ich habe es eigentich so gemacht wie in dem Artikel beschrieben wurde, allerdings taucht im ubuntu menü nur die
<TimSchumi> ./msg NickServ register
<javaismylife> alte 3.8 Version auf, ich muss dazu sagen das ich das für linux mitgelieferte installer script verwendet hatte
<DaVu> Für den Channel hier an sich musst du dich nicht registrieren
<ppq> javaismylife, du musst einen starter anlegen
<ppq> javaismylife, recherchier mal nach .desktop dateien
<ppq> da gibts einen guten wikiartikel zu
<ppq> den kopierst du dann einfach nach ~/.local/share/applications/
<javaismylife> okay verstehe ich ... aber warum so kompliziert ?
<ppq> es gibt auch GUIs dafür
<javaismylife> also gibt es einen grund warum ubuntu das nicht alleine macht, bzw. der installer oder habe da die eclipse entwickler gepennt ?
<ppq> da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, so ein texteditor ist schnell gestartet
<javaismylife> ppq ne si meinte ich das nicht
<ppq> ja, der installer sollte das eigentlich machen.
<javaismylife> elipse und linux is eh so eine sache
<javaismylife> müsste man eigentlich beukotieren
<ppq> java müsste man boykottieren, richtig ;)
<javaismylife> ach java finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, c++ ist besser, ja aber für schnelle aufgaben geht java voll klar, man braucht nicht so lange wie bei c++
<javaismylife> mein problem was ich jetzt habe ist eher, wo hat der ******** Installer das neue eclipse hin installiert
<javaismylife> muhahahah
<javaismylife> weil das alte geupdatet hat er nicht
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht
<Frickelpit> schau ins script, wo er das hinpackt
<javaismylife> könnt ihr den alternative empfehlen ? 
<javaismylife> und sagt bitte nicht netbeans das ist irgendwie noch schlimmer
<ppq> notepad++
<ppq> *duck*
<ppq> !entwicklungsumgebungen
<le_bot> Informationen zu Entwicklungsumgebungen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsumgebungen
<ppq> da mal gucken
<ppq> geany würd ich als erstes probieren
<ppq> schlank ist immer gut
<javaismylife> ja den artikel kenne ich, da hatte ich mal nach c++ IDEs geschaut, kannste aber alles in der Pfeife raucghen
<javaismylife> aber ich habe auch nicht alles Probiert
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Geany/
<le_bot> Title: Geany › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<javaismylife> eany okay dan schau ich mir den mal an
<exo2> wisst ihr woran das liegt, dass wenn ich ein link in thunderbird klicke, ich nicht automatisch zum stardardwebbrowser umgeleitet werde? das ist afaik erst seit der neuen thunderbird-version so.
<exo2> ubuntu 16.04 und i3wm in benutzung
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-28
<platymew> hi, meine 16.10 Mate installation verwaltet Ethernet nicht. /etc/network/interfaces.d ist leer und in /etc/network/interfaces sind keine aktiven Einträge die mein Eth referenzieren (alles auskommentiert). Warum sagt der NetworkManager "Gerät wird nicht verwaltet"?
<fford> platymew: Siehe Hinweis: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces/
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * platymew klickt den link an und liest
<ring0> platymew_, eventuell in nm-system-settings.conf managed=true setzen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/#Geraet-wird-nicht-verwaltet
<le_bot> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<platymew_> ring0, ja, ist seit einigen reboots auf true
<doev> Hallo
<doev> Ich durchsuche eine größere Anzahl von Dateien nach einem String mit: zcat -He "Text" *.gz und bei manchen Dateien bekomme ich die Azsgabe: Übereinstimmungen in Binärdatei (Standardeingabe)
<doev> Darauf kann ich mir keinen Reim machen. Wo könnte der Unterschied zwischen den dateien liegen?
<koegs> doev: meinst du zgrep?
<doev> koegs: ja
<koegs> dann schliesst -I binärdateien aus
<doev> wenn ich den Parameter -a benutze, dann gehts es auch.
<koegs> oder so
<doev> Ausschließen will ich nichts. Es sind alles gzip-te-Textdateien
<doev> ich schätze aus irgendeinem Grund erkennt er die Textdatei nicht. Wahrscheinlich weil ein Logger Müll geliefert hat.
<stevieh> lass doch mal nen gunzip auf die Dateien los, wo er möpelt? 
<kante> hallo, der prozess baloo_file_extr erzeugt bei mir eine hohe cpu-last. ist das so richtig?
<jokrebel> was soll das für Prozess sein? Welches Programm startest Du dafür?
<knittl> meine tot-tasten und compose funktioniert nicht mehr. hat jemand eine idee? ol´e (sollten nur 3 buchstaben sein)
<sash_> Ist baloo nicht eine kde-eigene Index-Sache, irgendwie im Kontext von akonadi?
<musca> knittl: es gibt verschiedene deutsche Tastaturbelegungen, was Du willst nennt sich "veraltet" (engl. "legacy")
<NTQ> Wie häufig versuchen bei euch denn irgendwelche Fremden/Hacker/Bots sich üer ssh auf eure Server einzuloggen? Ich krieg da echt stündlich von 1-5 unterschiedlichen IPs sechs Loginversuche und dann eine Mail von fail2ban.
<knittl> musca: warum sind deadkeys veraltet …?
<knittl> NTQ: ist nicht unüblich
<koegs> NTQ: das ist doch noch wenig :)
<NTQ> Alles klar :-D Die IPs, die es dann 24 mal versuchen, obwohl sie alle 6 Versuche für 12 Stunden gebannt werden, blocke ich dann permanent auf allen Servern, die wir haben. Das sind mittlerweile auch schon einige geworden, fast 200. Ich hoffe die iptables wird nicht irgendwann davon überfordert.
<schattenkatze> Hallo. Ich installiere gerade Kubuntu 16.10 (vom Live-System). Ich habe gerade bei "Installation von Kubuntu wird vorbereitet" beide Punkte angekreuzt. Jetzt hängt die Installation irgendwie. (Ich kann nicht auf Weiter klicken, die Maus wurde zu einem frehenden Rädchen.) Ist das normal? 
<schattenkatze> *drehenden
<jokrebel> wie lauteten die "zwei Punkte"? Und hast Du nicht vielleicht doch noch klicken können und deshalb arbeitet er gerade?
<jokrebel> schattenkatze: 
<jokrebel> danke fürs gespräch
<NTQ> Kann man eigentlich aufzeichnen lassen, wann eine IP durch eine DROP-Rule in iptables tatsächlich gedropt wurde?
<sdx23> Dein iptables droppt "eine [Internetprotokoll]"?! Da läuft gehörig was schief...
<tomreyn> hmm, ja ich kann mir auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen was ntq mit "IP" meinen könnte wenn nicht "internetprotokoll"!!11
<NTQ> Ich hab halt einige IPs permanent gebannt, weil die ständig über ssh versuchen zu verbinden. Ich weiß sonst nicht, was ihr meint mit [Internetprotokoll]. Meine Regel sieht so aus: -A bannedips -s 62.210.36.151/32 -j DROP
<tomreyn> NTQ: was sdx23 bemängelte ist dass "IP" (zitat aus deiner frage) für "internetprotokoll" steht, du aber eigentlich "IP-Adresse" meintest. 
<sdx23> NTQ: Die Abkürzung "IP" steht für "Internetprotokoll". Du hast also "IP-Adressen gebannt". iptables dropt aber auch keine IP-Adressen, sondern Pakete (die gewissen Regeln entsprechen).
<tomreyn> NTQ: und was die eigentliche frage angeht, das ist wie foglt dokumentiert: iptables-extensions(8) -> TARGET EXTENSIONS -> LOG
<NTQ> achso
<sdx23> NTQ: du kannst nachsehen, wie oft eine Regel anschlägt, dafür gibt es Counter, Log ist völlig unnötig.
<NTQ> ja, meine güte, ich hab es vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Aber ihr habt natürlich Recht
<sdx23> fehlt: die Counter sieht man mit -v zusätzlich, in iptables -L
<Amm0n> NTQ, falls dein SSH Server auf Port 22 läuft würde ich den mal ändern, oder fail2ban nutzen. Ansonsten kommst du mit dem Bannen nicht lange hinterher.
<tomreyn> oder einfach nur key-authentifizierung erlauben und dann ist alles andere egal
<NTQ> fail2ban nutze ich ja. Wenn der aber selbst schon 4 mal gebannt hat für 12 Stunden, dann banne ich die IP-adresse permanent
<NTQ> Port 22 bleibt lieber, da wir zu viele Nutzer haben, die die Server schon nutzen. Das wäre zu viel verwaltungsaufwand
<tomreyn> macht ihr denn da passwortauthentifizierung? falls ja, warum?
<NTQ> Bei neuen Servern gar nicht mehr. Bei den alten gibt es das noch
<tomreyn> würde ich auf jeden fall versuchen früher als später  loszuwerden
<NTQ> Ich bin dabei, darf es aber nicht immer tun. ;-) Chef hat gesprochen
<NTQ> Mit iptables -vnL bannedips sehe ich jetzt aber, was ich wollte. danke dafür
<NTQ> Wie's aussieht, wurden nur 25 von 196 gesperrten IPs gedroppt in letzter Zeit.
<NTQ> *Pakete ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-29
<Felix__> Moin
<Felix__> Muss ich auf english fragen?
<Frickelpit> das Kürzel -de lässt vermuten, dass hier auch deutsch geschrieben werden kann^^
<Felix__> Wenn ich die Backports mit einbinde und dann dist-upgrade mache wird dann der kernel aus den backports mit aktualisiert?
<Felix__> ja sorry
<Frickelpit> Felix__: alle pakete, die du installiert hast und welche in Backports in einer neueren Version zur Verfügung stehen, werden dabei aktualisiert.
<Felix__> ok. Kann ich die backports wieder entfernen und den aktullen kernel einfach wieder installieren?
<Frickelpit> hast du denn den Kernel aus dem "normalen" Repo deinstalliert?
<Felix__> ne
<Frickelpit> wenn nicht, dann ist der eh noch vorhanden
<Felix__> hab jetzt den 4.4.0-57-generic ist das der von 16.06?
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii im Terminal zeigt dir die installierten Versionen
<Felix__> 16.04 sorry 
<Felix__> sagt mal bitte
<Frickelpit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-updates&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- linux-image (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> da ist der 4.4.0-57 bei
<Felix__> ok. danke
<Felix__> und guten rutsch allen
<Frickelpit> dito, danke
<rhagu> hi, ich habe gerade ein programm kompiliert und die fertigen binaries sind jetzt in ~/programm/run  wie kann ich diese mit dem system verknüpfen, dass ich nicht immer den pfad angeben muss, wenn die programme laufen sollen?
<k1l_> pack den ordner in den $PATH oder pack das program in den ordner ~/bin
<rhagu> k1l es reicht also alle daten aus run nach /bin zu verschieben?
<k1l_> der ordner bin im home wird automatisch in den $PATH eingelesen.
<k1l_> nach erneutem einloggen ist der automatisch drin, wenn du den gerde erst erstellt hast
<rhagu> ah ok, danke schön
<doev> hi.
<doev> Ich glaube ich habe hier ein defektes Paket. In minizinc scheint das eigentliche Tools zu fehlen.
<doev> /usr/bin/mzn-gecode: 41: /usr/bin/mzn-gecode: minizinc: not found
<doev> und jetzt?
<jokrebel> und wo ist das Paket her? Hab da nie davon gehört
<doev> ist im repo
<doev> apt get install minizinc
<doev> https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/minizinc
<le_bot> Title: How to install minizinc on Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) (at www.howtoinstall.co)
<doev> mich wundert nur, dass ich nichts zu dem Problem bei Google finde.
<Rochvellon> kann auch gut möglich sein, dass das Paket nur auf dem Server defekt ist. Hast Du schon mal einen anderen Server ausprobiert?
<doev> nein.
<jokrebel> a) andere haben dieses Problem nicht b) es nutzt sonst kaum einer c) der Fehler ist neu
<doev> um den Server zu wechseln muss ich in die source.lst?
<jokrebel> doev: Welche Version hast Du da?
<doev> 16.04
<doev> wenn ich Vergleiche, dann sieht es bei mir genauso aus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/minizinc/filelist
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package minizinc/xenial/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und die von dem Paket?
<Rochvellon> Systemeinstellungen -> Anwendungen und Aktualisieren
<Rochvellon> Du kannst latürnich auch direkt in der sources.list den Server editieren
<jokrebel> doev: Und wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass es ein Bug ist, kannst ihn ja hier https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minizinc/+bugs melden
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : minizinc package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<doev> naja, laut diverser Anleitungen muss es denn Befehl minizinc geben.
<jokrebel> was sagt denn ein "man minizinc"
<doev> nicht vorhanden
<doev> aber da ist ein minizinc nach flatzinc übersetzer und flatzinc ist wohl da. evtl. hat sich das geändert.
<jokrebel> versuch es mal mit mzn<TAB>
<jokrebel> vielleicht hilft ja auch http://www.minizinc.org/downloads/doc-latest/minizinc-tute.pdf weiter
<doev> mzn2fz <file.mz> <file.nz> und dann fzn-gecode <file.nz> geht.
<doev> ist vllt Absicht, dass minizinc fehlt.
<doev> schwer zu sagen.
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. Versuch ein "man mzn<TAB> <Enter>"
<doev> nix
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab hier UbuntuGnome16.04 und ein Problem beim Zugriff meiner Windows10 Platte, welches ich parallel ab und zu benötige. Wenn ich im Nautilus drauf klicke passiert garnichts. Null. Frühers ging das. Wie löse ich das?
<doev> im Archiv vom Hersteller ist alles drin. Nehm ich halt das :)
<doev> Lembert, schon mal versucht auf der Kommandozeile zu mounten?
<doev> zwecks Fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> Lembert: ist denn das Windows "sauber heruntergefahren" oder nur in den "Ruhemodus versetzt"
<jokrebel> Lembert: Siehe dazu auch das Achtung! hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/#Windows-Partitionen-einhaengen
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> gut zu wissen
<jokrebel> hoffen wir mal, dass er nicht erst Deinen Tipp versucht und dann tatsächlich "schlimmstenfalls können auch unbemerkt Daten korrumpiert werden" verursacht
<doev> werde ich bei launchpad.net jetzt zu einem Ubuntu One Akkount gezwungen?
<Lembert> jokrebel, ich hab jetzt nochmal windows hochgefahren und komplett runtergefahren, wenn ich jetzt im terminal mounte kommt trotzdem eine "windows is hibernated" meldung
<jokrebel> Lembert: Der Link kam noch an bei Dir?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Siehe dazu auch das Achtung! hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/#Windows-Partitionen-einhaengen
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert> ja, ich versteh das schon, ich habs vorhin komplett runtergefahren
<jokrebel> auch "muss der Schnellstart in den Energieoptionen abschaltet sein. " befolgt?
<Lembert> ja
<jokrebel> nach der Änderung ist ggf. doppelter Neustart nötig 
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-30
<kante> moin, brauche hilfe bei einem bash-skript. wenn ich eine csv-datei auslese und die zeile mit tail bearbeite, dann wird nach leerzeichen getrennt. ich möchte stattdessen nach semikolons trennen, mit welchem befehl mache ich das?
<Frickelpit> kante: da gibt es mehrere Ansätze. tr z.B. kann dafür genutzt werden, sed auch. Du kannst aber im Script auch IFS als Variable neu definieren. Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.theunixschool.com/2012/09/examples-how-to-change-delimiter-of-file-Linux.html
<le_bot> Title: The UNIX School: 8 examples to change the delimiter of a file in LinuxThe UNIX School (at www.theunixschool.com)
<kante> Frickelpit: andere frage: wie kann ich befehle aus einer txt-datei ausführen? erst while-schleife und dann? eval?
<sonotos> hi guten morgen, hab seit eben ein problem, dass meine verschlüsselten partionen anscheinend nicht mehr gefunden werden
<sonotos> beim booten kommt die meldung: mount: special device /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt does not exist
<sonotos> nach der eingabe des passworts von dem ich sicher bin, dass es korrekt war
<sonotos> hab vor kurzen vom 14.4 auf 16.4 upgedated. ging aber bisher alles
<sonotos> gestern abend ist mein rechner hängen geblieben, dann hab ich ihn hart ausgeschaltet seit dem kommt die meldung 
<sonotos> keine ahnung obs zusammen hängt 
<jokrebel> "hängen geblieben" heißt?
<sonotos> vlc hat den kompletten speichern gefressen und alles gelähmt
<jokrebel> wenns jetzt ohne verschlüsselung gewesen wär hätt ich ein fsck von nem Live-Medium aus empfohlen. Ob das bei crypt auch geht; keine Ahnung
<sonotos> ich kann ja ins rettungssystem
<sonotos> das problem ist ja dass er die partionen schon ned zu finden scheint nach dem entschlüsseln
<sonotos> theoretisch kann ich aber schaun was mit parted zu denen sagt ob die zumindest so noch in takt sind
<sonotos> man findet bei google auch keine aktuellen probleme dazu
<sonotos> finde nur sachen aus 2008 bis 2011
<jokrebel> !enter
<le_bot> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<sonotos> so ne scheiße man ich hab ne ver... deadline morgen :-(
<jokrebel> dann packs Backup aus
<sonotos> hab ich aber bis das alles wieder läuft dauert das ewig
<sonotos> reparieren wäre schneller wenn das ginge
<jokrebel> wie und ob man eine verschlüsselte Partition reparieren kann weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber vielleicht liest das hier ja gleich noch jemand, der sich auch damit auskennt.
<sonotos> ich hab mir jetzt ein paar infos zum debuggen zusammen gesucht müsste dann aber mal wieder versuchen linux zu booten um das zu testen, wenns nicht klappt schau ich später nochmal rein in der hoffnung, dass eventuell jemand da ist der noch ein paar tips hat
<sonotos> dank dir
<sdx23> ohne mehr Log-Meldungen keine Diagnose.
<Inge5568> Huhu! IM Wiki steht, Defragmentierung ist nicht so wichtig bei ext4.... aber ich stelle in letzter Zeit fest, wenn ich Dateien auf meine externen Platten schreiben will, legen die vor dem Kopiervorgang zunehmend längere Gebetspausen ein bevor es losgeht.
<Inge5568> Auch wenn z.B. noch 550 GB von 3 TB frei sind... früher war das nicht so. Wenn nicht Fragmentierung - woran kann es sonst liegen?
<Inge5568> Die Platten enthalten nur große Dateien (Videoarchiv) und es wird nicht ständig drauf rumkopiert, gespeichert  oder geschnitten oder dergleichen.
<k1l> externe medien haben nicht ext4. die habne meist fat32 oder ntfs
<stevieh> Inge5568: kannst ja mal probieren und über den Lauf der Zeit ein paar bonnies starten und dir die werte merken
<Inge5568> stevieh, ich verstehe nicht, was das bedeutet
<tomreyn> !info bonnie++
<le_bot> tomreyn: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<tomreyn> dit spar ick mir mal, ne
<tomreyn> bonnie++ - Festplatten-Benchmark-Suite
<tomreyn> Inge5568: was für ein dateisystem hast du denn auf den externen platten?
<tomreyn> mount | awk '/^\/dev/ {print $5" "$3" "$1}'
<tomreyn> ^ das gibt die in verwendung befindlichen (gemounteten) dateisysteme und ihre zugehörigen blockgeräte aus.
<Yoshimo> wenn man auf einem remote server screen nutzt damit der lokale irssi client nicht ausgeloggt wird wenn man die Verbindung zum Server trennt, gibt es da irgendeine Tastenkombination mit der man "das Bild einfriert"? ich kann zwar mit screen-rd wieder auf meine alte Session, aber das Program updated nicht und reagiert nimmer.
<woistwaldo> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Kubuntu 16.10. Ich kann keine Programme mehr mit apt-get install installieren. Hier ist die Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713101/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> woistwaldo: irgendwelche anderen Fenster auf, die auf deine Paketverwaltung zugreifen?
<woistwaldo> Nein, nur das Terminal und Chromium.
<Frickelpit> woistwaldo: paste mal die Ausgabe von ps aux | grep apt
<woistwaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713118/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * koffeinfriedhof stupst Frickelpit an
<Frickelpit> aua
<Frickelpit> woistwaldo: da läuft gerade dein apt-xapian-index update
<koffeinfriedhof> Ich dachte ich mache dich mal auf die für dich vorgesehene Antwort aufmerksam, da woistwaldo sich nicht getraut hat :)
<Frickelpit> jaja
<Frickelpit> alter Mann ist kein D-Zug und so
<woistwaldo> Was bedeutet das? Tut mir leid, ich kenne mich nicht aus.
<koffeinfriedhof> woistwaldo: Das bedeutet, dass du warten musst, bis das Update im Hintergrund fertig ist, bis du wieder mit apt arbeiten kannst. Apt lässt sich nur einmal ausführen, damit man die Pakete nicht durch parallele Prozesse durcheinanderbringen kann.
<Frickelpit> woistwaldo: https://packages.debian.org/de/sid/apt-xapian-index z.B.
<le_bot> Title: Debian -- Informationen über Paket apt-xapian-index in sid (at packages.debian.org)
<woistwaldo> Achso, danke für die Erklärung. :)
<Frickelpit> woistwaldo: mit htop oder top kannst du verfolgen, ob der Prozeß noch läuft
<Frickelpit> htop musst du ggfs. nachinstallieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-31
<LupusE> hi
<Mempler> Guten abend, Ich hab jetzt schon Viele foren Abgeklappert und von xrdp Zu VNC durchprobiert Aber ich hab ein Fehler mit dem ich Nicht klarkomme, Was ich Vorhab? Ich versuche ein Desktop envoriment auf Ubuntu server zu Installieren (Keine Grafik Karte) Ich weiß ich ob das Möglich ist, Probieren kann man das ja. Mein problem ist es: Gray screen Oder auch ein Flashender Screen bei der Verbindung 
<Mempler> mit ein X als maus, Ich weiß nicht was da Los ist, Daswegen brauch ich die hilfe von hier, Screenshot https://goo.gl/PVdHZy <--- Verkürzt, Ich sitz jetzt schon seit 2 - 3 tagen dran, Aber ich Bekomme es nicht Reparriert. Danke in vorraus
<le_bot> Title: picload.org | screenshot3.png (at picload.org)
<LupusE> Mempler: warum willst du x nohead installieren? das macht im erstne moment uewberhaupt kewinen sinn. du musst alles x processing auf den entfernten rechner lagern, dann brauchst du kein xrdp/vnc mehr.
<Mempler> Danke, Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
<LupusE> x ist ein client/server ... wenn du nur dne x server remote installierst und dne x client lokal ausfuehrst brauchst du keine grakfikkart emehr.
<LupusE> ich denke unter ubuntu wird alles im default auf localhost (127.0.0.1) gebinded sein. 
<LupusE> wenn du den client lokal installierst liegt dort auch das DE/der WM.
<LupusE> vielleicht hilft dur das LTSP ... aber auch das benötigt meines wissens nach eine lokale grafikkarte. je nach System wird das subsystme auf dme server oder dem client gestartet.
<LupusE> ich empfehle edubuntu/skolelinux (debian basierned) als einstieg dazu.
<LupusE> *drob da mic*
<LupusE> err, drop
<Mempler> Leider kann ich das Betriebsystem nicht mehr Manuell ändern da es Im server schrank Besteht der Im server zentrum Steht,
<LupusE> bootstrap ist dein freund.
<LupusE> auf nem rootserver will man auch kein x
<Mempler> Ja, Ich möchte Einen Virtual Windows PC Drauf Aufsetzten was ich Nur (Meines wissens) Mit einen Grafischen Programm machen kann.
<LupusE> ich bin raus. den support kann ich bei meinem pegel eut enicht verantworten
<tojoko> Guten Rutsch! :)
<tojoko> Frohes Neues Jahr! :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-01
<janda> ein gwsundes, frohes und erfolgreiches neue Jahr 2017 wünsche ic @all
<janda> +h
<kweck> Ich habe ein Ubuntu Server 16.04 und bekomme dnsmasq nicht befriedigend zum laufen. In der /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf  steht immer wieder die IP meines Routers und ich weiss beim esten Willen nicht woher die kommt.  In der /etc/network/interfaces habe ich per dns-nameservers zwei anderes dns eingetragen. Was überschreibt mir die resolv.conf denn immer wieder? Jemand nen Tipp?
<kweck> dnsmasq läuft schon länger als dhcp und dns, aber aufgefallen, dass der dns gar nicht korrekt auf 127.0.0.1 umleitet ist mir erst als ich Domains lokal umleiten wollte (Werbefilter) und dies ignoriert wird.
<kweck> Trage ich in die /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf z.b. testweise 127.0.0.1 und 8.8.8.8 ein funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Das wird dann aber wieder von der IP meines Routers überschrieben.
<stevieh> wird das nicht von dhcp konfiguriert?
<kweck> Das interface hab ich statisch konfiguriert. 
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie hat dnsmasq das leben ja nicht einfacher gemacht :-)
<kweck> Ne, aber mein Router ist ein - gelinde gesagt - stück Elektroschrott :(
<kweck> Deshalb musste ich DHCP und DNS woanders her bekommen. 
<kweck> Und der Server läuft ja eh.
<stevieh> das muss ja irgendwie im Zusammenhang um /etc/network/* passieren. 
<stevieh> und mal in /etc/default/dnsmasq hast du sicher reingeschaut...
<kweck> Ja, in /etc/default/dnsmasq ist nix verdächtiges drin. Die verwendeten configs hab ich gecheckt bzw. auf ein minimum reduziert. In der interfaces hab ich auch nirgends die IP des Routers drin. Ich frage mich was ich übersehen habe.
<kweck> Im prinzip müsste ich rauskriegen was mir die /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf überschreibt
<stevieh> genau. da würde ich von if-up.d anfangen zu suchen.
<kweck> Dann könnte ich ggf rauskriegen woher die IP angezogen wird
<stevieh> hast du denn ne dnsmasq.conf?
<kweck> ja, sicher.
<stevieh> und die wird auch benutzt?
<stevieh> eigentlich kann man doch da alles ausstellen? 
<kweck> Ja, die wird gelesen. Alle Settings darin funktionieren auch. Ich hab dort ja aktuell auf eine andere, eigene resolv.conf verwiesen. Das geht. Aber verstanden warum es nicht so funktioniert wie im Wiki beschrieben habe ich nicht. 
<stevieh> ok.
<kweck> Und das ist nicht befriedigend, wenn ich was verbiegen muss aber nicht weiss warum. :/
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich irgendein avahi oder sonstwelches gehampel... wenn du von if-up.d anfängst zu suchen, dürftest du wohl fündig werden.
<kweck> Und in einem halben Jahr hab ich das vergessen und wundere mich beim nächsten Fehlersuchen wieder.
<kweck> Ok. Das wäre ein Ansatz. Mal schaun ob ich das durchblicke :)
<stevieh> hehe, ich weiss, warum ich meinen 14.04er Server in Ruhe lasse :-)
<stevieh> da gehen zwei Wochen Arbeit wie nix drauf.
<kweck> Der Server läuft jetzt seit 12.04 und vor dem Upgrade hatte ich auch Bauchschmerzen. Aber war Problemlos. 
<stevieh> bei mir ist zu viel handgemacht. 
<kweck> Ist bei mir nur teilweise. Apache und Datenbanken laufen wie der Herr sie schuf. Hab keine Lust dass es mir Nextcloud zerlegt. ;)
<kweck> Eigentlich müsst ich mich auch mal mit virtualisieren beschäftigen weil es mir doch ab und an mal was zerschiesst. Und wenn die ganzen Medienserver streiken macht die Familie stress weil keine Filme/Musik mehr läuft *gg*
<stevieh> kostet halt ressourcen
<kweck> Ja, wobei ich da bisher keine Probleme hatte. Ich hab einen (älteren) HP Proliant, der läuft erstaunlich gut selbst wenn noch Minecraft-Server etc. drauf werkeln.
<stevieh> wie baue ich denn "ordentlich" eine xorg.conf Zeile ein, wenn ich noch keine xorg.conf habe?
<Amm0n> stevieh, lass dir eine generieren: Xorg :1 -configure und nutze die als skel
<Amm0n> falls du propriätere Treiber nutzt, nimm deren Tool zum generieren
<Frickelpit> bau eine .conf unterhalb von /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ubuntu121> huhu
<ubuntu121> jemand hier??
<bekks> Warum?
<ubuntu121> hab ein problem mit dem sound
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Du musst schon eine konkrete Frage stellen.
<ph0x0c> ./glaskugel mode
<ubuntu121> das kabel kommt unter windows in grün und war somit mit der anlage verbunden....unter ubuntu stecke ich das kabel rein und die internen lautsprecher werden benutzt nicht mehr meine boxen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welcher Sound Chipsatz, welcher Treiber dafür, etc.?
<ubuntu121> Ubuntu 16.04 Realtek Chipsatz
<ubuntu121> Kernel 4.8
<ph0x0c> bekks: reicht ubuntu und grün etwa nicht? ts...
<bekks> ubuntu121: Welcher der drei Milliarden Realtek Chipsätze?
<ubuntu121> Unter Audio Input kann ich halt nur die internen lautsprecher auswählen
<bekks> Und welcher "kernel 4.8"?
<ubuntu121> gibts nen befehl für terminal um zu gucken??
<ph0x0c> audio input is auch ncht für "raus"
<bekks> "Input" ist "Eingang"...
<bekks> ubuntu121: Um was zu gucken?
<ubuntu121> hardware
<ubuntu121> soundkarte bzw chipsatz
<ph0x0c> lspci lsusb etc pp
<bekks> Schreib mal vollständige Sätze, danke.
<ubuntu121> Okay nenne mir bitte einen parameter für die ubuntu terminal um meine kompllete hardware auflisten lassen zu können
<bekks> lshw
<ubuntu121> Ich setze die Audio Output auf Digital Ausgang....es ertönt kein Sound...
<k1l_> ubuntu121: lshw oder lspci
<ubuntu121> Beschreibung: Audio device              Produkt: Sunrise Point-H HD Audio              Hersteller: Intel Corporation              Physische ID: 1f.3              Bus-Informationen: pci@0000:00:1f.3              Version: 31              Breite: 64 bits              Takt: 33MHz              Fähigkeiten: bus_master cap_list              Konfiguration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=32
<k1l_> was für ein kabel steckst du da eigentlich wo genau rein? klinke? oder hdmi
<bekks> Also nix mit Realtek.
<ph0x0c> ich rate mal ins baue und sage "grün" ist nicht digital
<ubuntu121> klinkenstecker von einer logitech anlage in den grünen eingang am laptop...ein kopfhörer ist dort abgebildet.....hatte unter windows immer so funktioniert
<ph0x0c> ich tippe weiter: das ist der HDMI port der Intel Grafik, deine soudkarte ist nicht da
<ubuntu121> Nein definitiv nein!!! Unter windows hatte ich es so Jahre lang betrieben
<ubuntu121> unter ubuntu geht es nicht
<ph0x0c> äh..ja liest du auch?
<bekks> Ich tippe auf "nein". :P
<ph0x0c> XD
<ubuntu121> S/PDIF steht an dem Eingang....wenn ich es unter ubuntu auswähle....ertönt leider nichts
<ph0x0c> SPDIF is schonmal nicht das lock wo n kopfhörer draufsteckt.
<ph0x0c> *loch
<ubuntu121> foto????
<ph0x0c> nein...
<bekks> Der Klinkenstecker passt physikalisch da nicht rein.
<ph0x0c> du verstehst mich da falschrum...ich gleube gerne dass du das so gesteckt hast, aber das wo du das auswählst ist verkehr
<ubuntu121> okay wie nun ?? :D
<ph0x0c> steht bei lspci isrgendwo realtek?
<ph0x0c> oder rtl irgendwas?
<ph0x0c> bzw. lshw
<ubuntu121> Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio
<ubuntu121> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller
<ubuntu121> oh man Oo
<ubuntu121> 2??
<ph0x0c> ja, das sind so hdmi geschichten, erstmal uninteressant
<ph0x0c> wenn deinlaptop realtek hat muss erstmal realtek zeug laufen. 
<ubuntu121> steht aber sonst nichts von realtek drin. unter windows musste ich aber definitiv immer realtek treiber installieren
<ubuntu121> seltsam
<ph0x0c> dann fehlt der treiber
<ph0x0c> kannst du den chipsatz rausfinden?
<ubuntu121> ne lösung???
<ubuntu121> ich suche...mom
<ubuntu121> oh man finde es nicht
<ubuntu121> ist nen asus g752vl lappi
<ph0x0c> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<le_bot> Title: Realtek (at www.realtek.com.tw)
<ph0x0c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA/
<le_bot> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ph0x0c> hast dich hier mal eingelesen?
<ubuntu121> install-sh    wie öffne ich es bzw wie sind die befehle dafür
<ph0x0c> ja nich so schnell... in dem paket ist n PDF was das manuelle einrihten des treibers erklärt. 
<ph0x0c> aber warte mal, ich hab mal gegoogled, das sunrise point ding, sollte eigentlich der HDA teil sein. 
<ubuntu121> mhhhh kotzt mich das an grade^^
<ubuntu121> scheiss treiber problem
<ph0x0c> scheint also doch da zu sein, der treiber
<ph0x0c> schreib mal alsamixer ins terminal
<ph0x0c> dann F6 taste
<ubuntu121> hab ich
<ph0x0c> stehen da 2 einträge?
<ubuntu121> jaaaaaa da steht Realtek ALC668
<ph0x0c> wähl den mal aus
<ubuntu121> HDA Intel und HDA NVIDIA
<ph0x0c> intel
<ph0x0c> mit den pfeiltasten kannste in dem mixer wandern, dreh da mal alles hoch was du finden kannst
<ubuntu121> ok mom
<ubuntu121> dann muss ich aber auf digitalen audio ausgang unter ubuntu einstellungen gehen ja ??? weil jetzt steht es auf internes audio output...also die internen boxen vom notebook
<ubuntu121> kommt kein ton  
<ph0x0c> nein nicht digital
<ubuntu121> gibt nur digital oder interne boxen....sonst nichts   Oo
<ph0x0c> "ubuntu einstellungen" müsste mal wer anders übernehmen...das kann ich magels desktop nicht nachvollziehen
<ph0x0c> dann nimm interne, die sollten bei einstecken einer kinke in den headphone jack eigentlich ausgehen
<ubuntu121> mies
<ubuntu092> sooo zurück wegen dem sound problem
<ubuntu092> Es lässt sich über Terminal alsamixer nicht mehr aufrufen
<ph0x0c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA/
<le_bot> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ph0x0c> rebooten und das mal durcharbeiten
<mrr0butt> hey!
<mrr0butt> ich vermisse zsnes in den ubuntu 14.04 64b repos
<mrr0butt> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das finde
<k1l_> gibts nicht.
<k1l_> !zsnes
<le_bot> Informationen zu ZSNES finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ZSNES
<mrr0butt> ah danke k1l_ 
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-25
<DaVu> Auch wenn es OT ist und jokrebel mich gleich wieder auspeitscht... so wollte ich dennoch mal einen schönen Weihnachstgruß hier lassen und falls man sich nicht mehr liest auch gleich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen ;)
<martin_ubuntu> abend alle zusammen.
<martin_ubuntu> gibt es hier wine bzw playonlinux experten ??
<martin_ubuntu> bekomme origin istalliert und es läuft auch aber origin zeigt mir immer an das ich offline bin.wieso ??
<ring0> martin_ubuntu, probier es eher mal in #winehq
<martin_ubuntu> ok danke 
<hmqp> moin, frohe weihnachten :-)
<ralph1> Hallo habe mal ne Frage. Mein System Linuxmint 18 bootet nicht mehr. Wenn ich normal boote kommt irgendwann ein Busybox v.1.22.1 built- in shell... Wenn ich im recovery Modus boote kommt ein "Gave up waiting for root device". Meine grub.cfg sieht folgendermaßen aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26252882/ Hat da jemand vllt. ne Idee wo der Fehler liegt? Vielen Dank schonmal
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<hmqp> ... für konsole verweigerer nix.
<ring0> hmqp, gibt keinerlei mint support hier
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Kann man Rhythmbox dazu kriegen an vollen Stunden ein inet radio (für Nachrichten) abzuspielen und dann nach 5 minuten wieder den vorherigen Betrieb auzunehmen?
<Lengsdorfer> ach ja, frohe weihnachten
<jokrebel> Nen Timer für "5 Minuten News" klingt interessant. Gehört hab ich von so etwas aber noch für keinen Player
<Censous-9294> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dcgbzezlz: GerhardSchr sandro DerRaiden hmqp janda DerProf-BNC miip |subz3r0| candyonetoo reichi62 Toddy69 holgersson skroni cyboman33 zege 
<Gi585> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! asmil: Mathis Rochvellon reichi62 bunyip Guest63453 nils_2 _thelion_ Censous-9294 candyonetoo vitus GerhardSchr NTQ ralph1 verdooft hmqp DerRaiden jokrebel grumble tiffman1 holgersson Loetmichel debitux Geruchsfernsehen
<|subz3r0|> verfi... dich
<|subz3r0|> spacken..
<GerhardSchr> ist doch weihnachten ;)
<nils_2> spammt wieder freenode zu der idiot
<GerhardSchr> -.-
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Was is denn auch los mit den menschen? :D Frohe Weihnachten euch allen :) 
<nils_2> naja, wenn man im wahren leben nichts auf die kette bekommt, dann macht man so einen script kiddy quatsch
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Was nutzt du denn für einen IRC client? 
<nils_2> wer ich?
<NTQ> Was war das?
<Schlawiner> ist hier ein ircop anwesend? - da ist nen spammer in nem anderen raum - wenn ja bitte query - danke
<Rochvellon> Schlawiner: auf #freenode sind die Admins versteckt
<Schlawiner> danke schön - habe es vorhin schon von jemanden mitgeteilt bekommen - und erfolgreich 2 spammer gemeldet - beide erhielten kline
<DerGast> Guten Abend
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Tach
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> oh der is ja schon wieder weg :P 
<ubu> moib
<ubu> moin*, frohe weihnachten
<ubu> hab mal wieder ein problem
<ubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26243288/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> vllt kann einer helfen, ich kann derzeit mit dem terminal nichts mehr installen bzw. updates machen
<ubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26254023/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Uhh doof :/ 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hast du ma den cache gecleart?
<ubu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: ich habe keine ahnung, wie ich vorgehen soll .. cahce leeren befehl?
<ubu> autoremove?
<ubu> k1l: ne idee?
<ubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26254084/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> sudo apt-get clean
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/285691/is-it-possible-to-clean-the-apt-cache-from-the-command-line
<le_bot> Title: Is it possible to clean the APT cache from the command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ubu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: hab ich, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26254107/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26254114/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> muss wohl die tage neu installen
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> hast du autoremove in kombination mit "-f" schon benutzt? 
<ubu> ne wie wäre da befehl?
<ubu> der*
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> in dem paste mit dem du autoremove benutzt hast steht das in der Meldung .. :D 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Benutz einfach autoremove nochmal 
<ubu> hm k
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Dann müsste das wieder stehen :D 
<ubu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: ne, syntax richtig? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26254147/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> ausgerechnet zu den feiertagen ;(
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Das sieht soweit ganz gut aus .. ich weis grad nix aber vielleicht findest du vielleicht ne möglichkeit das paket völlig zu entfernen 
<ubu> okay danke erstmal
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Tut mir leid das ich nicht wirklich helfen konnte.. :/ apt scheint mir da aber auch ein bisschen widerspenstig :/ 
<ubu> np
<ubu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: hab die eine paketquelle raus genommen - zumindestens kann ich erstmal wieder etwas installen
<ubu> korrekt das dich gemeldet hast
<ubu> thx
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Gerne :) 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Kannst das evtl alternativ installieren? 
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-26
<ubu> ne ich lass das lieber - wollte anbox installieren ich realisier das jetzt mit virtualbox
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Was machst mit vbox? :D 
<ubu> öhm android usen
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Okö :D 
<biertitte> sudo apt autoremove -> sudo apt autoclean  , dann Packagelist löschen : sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<kirsten> Hallöchen, ich habe ein update von 14.04 auf 16.04 gemacht. Bin aber nicht so recht zu frieden, würde deshalb gerne noch mal einfach neu installieren. Meine Daten habe ich bereits gesichert. Gerne würde ich aber auch Einstellungen sichern. Also z.B. Firefox Lesezeichen, die Programme, die ich so installiert habe. Reicht es, wenn ich dafür einfach mein Home-Verzeichnis auf eine externe HD kopiere und nach der Installation zurÃ
<kirsten> test
<kirsten>  Hallöchen, ich habe ein update von 14.04 auf 16.04 gemacht. Bin aber nicht so recht zu frieden, würde deshalb gerne noch mal einfach neu installieren. Meine Daten habe ich bereits gesichert. Gerne würde ich aber auch Einstellungen sichern. Also z.B. Firefox Lesezeichen, die Programme, die ich so installiert habe. Reicht es, wenn ich dafür einfach mein Home-Verzeichnis auf eine externe HD kopiere und nach der Installation zur
<user03> nein
<kirsten> schade, was muss ich dann machen, oder ist es besser alles wieder von Hand einzustellen?
<tojoko> kirsten, neuinstallation ist schon ganz gut - ich würde halt in Erwägung ziehen, dass parallel aufzuziehen.
<kirsten> wie meinst Du das? parallel?
<tojoko> kirsten, bisschen schwierig zu erklären und ich bin auch kein Profi. Aber, zweite Partition oder zweite ssd einbauen und neu installieren - und wenn dann noch was fehlt, kann man nochmal in der alten Installation gucken. So, eine Zeit lang.
<kirsten> ah, verstehe, aber ich glaube, dass mir das zu kompliziert ist. Meine Lesezeichen sind auch gar nicht sooo wichtig. Und die 4-5 Programme sind schnell wieder installiert
<verdooft> Ich würde /home sichern und je nach Bedarf gezielt was zurückspielen in der neuen Installation, z.B. das Firefoxprofil komplett oder nur die Lesezeichen, jenachdem. Ich habe damals die Lesezeichen nach HTML exportiert und später wieder importiert.
<verdooft> Systemweite Einstellungen liegen meistens in /etc, sicherere ich aber auf Desktops nie.
<verdooft> Früher habe ich mal mit Paketlisten und diff (Unterschiede anzeigen) gearbeitet, um mehrere Rechner synchron zu halten, nur sowas wie den Nvidiatreiber wollte ich auf Nurintelsystemen etwa nicht, drum habe ich das immer manuell gemacht.
<verdooft> In Synaptic sehe ich so eine Funktion gerade garnicht (Liste der installierten Pakete erstellen), in Muon gab es sowas. Ich erinnere mich aber daran, dass irgendwo im Wiki von Ubuntuusers steht, wie man es im Terminal erledigt.
<verdooft> Zudem kann es durchaus sein, dass manche Pakete in der neueren Ubuntuversion nicht mehr vorhanden sind, oder man sich da ein eigentlich altes libversion3 statt 4 installiert, obwohl die neue Anwendung tadellos mit 4 funktioniert. Drum rate ich von voll automatisiertem Einspielen aller Pakete ab. 4, 5 Programme manuell nachinstallieren halte ich also auch für die beste Lösung.
<tojoko> verdooft, mein ziel ist, dafür ein shellscript zu haben - das sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, oder? dass einem die wichtigsten tools auf allen systemen (notebook, netbook etc.) einspielt.
<k1l_> kirsten: der meiste kram ist im home gespeichert.
<k1l_> da würde ich aber nur ausgewählt zurück kopieren. und nach einander. denn manche Programme meckern sonst mit alten configs bei neueren Versionen
<verdooft> kirsten: Ein Shellscript hatte ich mal, das war aber dann nur ideal passend, wenn ich dieselbe Buntuversion wieder installiert habe. Ansonsten gehe ich aktuell lieber eine Protokolldatei durch und prüfe z.B., obs die Fremdquellen für die neue Buntuversion noch gibt.
<verdooft> Bei 5, 6 Programmen kannst du die Daten dieser Programme ganz gezielt sichern und zurücksichern.
<verdooft> Firefox z.B. ist ein Ordner.
<verdooft> Ich hatte im Shellscript damals z.B. auch: Füge mir die Fremdquelle Medibuntu oder so hinzu, wenn die Quelle an dem Tag, an dem man das ausführt, nicht erreichbar ist, ists unvollständig, weswegen ich lieber jeden einzelnen Schritt manuell prüfe. Klar könnte man das auch im Script irgendwie behandeln.
<verdooft> Teils muss ich eh recherchieren, weil mit neuen Buntuversionen ja auch mal neue Pakete dazukommen, die ich vorher per Fremdquelle eingebunden hatte.
<verdooft> Aber dir gehts nur um die Daten, oder?
<k1l_> für ein einmaliges neuinstallieren overkill
<verdooft> Wenn man viel nachinstalliert, ist eine Paketliste sinnvoll, damit man im neuen System nix vergisst. Bin halt echt mal die komplette Paketverwaltung durchgegangen und habe mir hunderte kleine Tools angesehen, irgendwelche vonzu Konverter, die finde ich toll.
<verdooft> Bei 5, 6 Programmen würde ich das auch nicht machen.
<verdooft> Wobei ich mir lieber Zeit lasse und sauber nachinstalliere, wenn z.B. früher ein Paket paket hieß, können in der neuen Ubuntuversion paket und paket2 sein, paket2 neuer, neue Features...
<verdooft> Mit so einer Paketliste käme das alte drauf.
<verdooft> Glaub bei gnuplot wars mal so.
<verdooft> Oder auch nicht, verweist auf 5 aktuell.
<verdooft> Hallo ZaraFrax.
<ZaraFrax> Hi
<verdooft> Huch, wollte gerade was zu 18.04 tippen, gibts ja einen Extrachannel zu.
<tojoko> verdooft, frage: Angeblich ruiniert ubuntu 17.04 das bios von manchen lenovo notebooks. Besteht die Gefahr auch bei 18.04?
<verdooft> Ich habs nicht verfolgt, gestern war auf der Standardownloadseite ein Link zum Bugreport, vielleicht stehen dort Details? Aber gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst, ich wollte noch recherchieren, ob es meine alten Lenovos auch betrifft.
<verdooft> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1734147 “Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<verdooft> Da steht auch etwas von einem Workaround.
<tojoko> verdooft, sehr lustig. Kann ich annehmen, dass der in aktuellen Versionen gefixed ist? Mein notebook steht (noch) nicht in der liste.
<verdooft> In dem Bugreport steht was davon, dass es den Kernel beim Release betrifft, also den in den ISOs.
<verdooft> "Fix Released" ist der Status, in 18.04 wird ja eh ein aktuellerer Kernel sein, bei dem das Problem schon behoben ist?
<verdooft> Achso, das betrifft nur UEFI Biose, sowas modernes habe ich nicht. :D
<tojoko> ahhh - super! :) und 18.04 ist ja schon draussen.
<verdooft> Auf der offiziellen Downloadseite von Ubuntu kann man 17.10 gerade nicht laden, anscheinend werden dann die Isos angepasst.
<tojoko> klingt vernünftig.
<verdooft> Ja, weil das Problem anscheinend auch dann auftreten kann, wenn man zeitnah auf den neueren Kernel updatet. Das ist dann doch ein gravierender Bug.
<verdooft> Also bevor man updatet halt.
<verdooft> Bei der Komplexität des Kernels wundert es mich aber nicht. Da würde ich eigentlich mit viel mehr praktisch bemerkbaren Bugs rechnen.
<verdooft> Hier wird klar vom Upgrade oder der frischen Installation abgeraten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<le_bot> Title: ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<verdooft> Möglicherweise ist die Liste betroffener Geräte im Bugreport nicht vollständig, also im Zweifelsfall gerade nicht upgraden.
<tojoko> gut - lässt halt nur weiter offen, ob es ratsam ist, 18.04 zu installieren im Moment.
<verdooft> Hm, da ist auch der Kernel 4.13 drin, sehe ich gerade.
<verdooft> Ich kann es nicht definitiv sagen, aber wenn die 17.10 Downloads rausnehmen, hätten sie das für betroffene 18.04 Daily Isos auch getan?
<verdooft> Hier kann man das bestimmt recherchieren: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /changelogs/pool/main/l/linux (at changelogs.ubuntu.com)
<verdooft> zu 4.13.0-21.24 steht da: Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models (LP: #1734147) - [Config] CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=n, aber ich glaube, original war im Daily Iso, das ich verwendet habe, ein älterer Kernel.
<verdooft> Ne Quatsch, ich hab ja von 17.10 geupdatet in der VM.
<verdooft> Ich würde auch von 18.04 erstmal die Finger lassen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Gerät auchd avon betroffen ist. Vielleicht gibt es nach Weihnachten dann schnell Informationen, Entwarnung.
<verdooft> Oder du fragst mal im Channel #ubuntu-de+1, da dürften schon viele 18.04 verwenden/testen, tojoko.
<verdooft> Hallo Hurtz.
<Hurtz> tag
<Rolfi> Hallo, schöne Weihnachten! Bin Senior, möchte SeaMonkey unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit installieren, siehe 
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SeaMonkey/
<le_bot> Title: SeaMonkey › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Warum seamonky?
<Rolfi> Möchte zwei Thunderbird-Profilordner zusammenführen. Gemäß 
<Rolfi> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Combining_two_profiles
<jokrebel> und nicht einfach die (vermutlich sogar bereits vorinstallierten) Firefox und Thunderbird
<le_bot> Title: Combining mail from two profiles - SeaMonkey - MozillaZine Knowledge Base (at kb.mozillazine.org)
<Rolfi> braucht man dafür SeaMokey
<Rolfi> Meine Frage: Was bedeutet in der Anleitung unter dem Hinweis unter rotem Kasten (Fremdquellen) die grau unterlegte Befehlszeile?
<Rolfi> deb...
<Rolfi> wo muß man diese hinschreiben?
<jokrebel> ach ja? Ohne es übersetzt und gelesen zu haben würde ich das erst mal anzweifeln, dass man Dein Vorhaben nicht auch einfach mit dem bereits vorhandenen Thunderbird realisieren können solllte
<verdooft> Wenn Seamonkey nur kurz benötigt wird, würde ich das die 2. Option, also "Manuell" verwenden, Rolfi. Einfach laden, entpacken, starten.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Das wäre die Quelle welche Du zu Deinen sources hinzufügen müsstest; falls Du Dir dieses Frembpaket tatsächlich installieren willst
<jokrebel> verdooft: Das dann "sicher und alles" wieder los zu bekommen wäre dann doch noch schwieriger bzw. unsicherer
<Rolfi> jokrebel: wenn ich deb... eingebe, bekomme ich "Der Befehl wurde nicht gefunden". Ist ja auch nicht schwarz unterlegt. Was soll man mit den grau unterlegten Befehlen machen?
<Rolfi> deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Das ist auch kein Befehl fürs Terminal
<Rolfi> sondern?
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/
<le_bot> Title: Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rolfi: so aus dem Bauch raus und ohne es lang aktuell gegenzuüprüfen sollte das aus lesen und verstehen von https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/  und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen/ hervorgehen
<le_bot> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> es gibt für thunderbird übrigens auch ein addon für import/export https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/
<le_bot> Title: ImportExportTools :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<jokrebel> ring0: Sagte ich ja - würde mich wundern, wenn man dafür Seamonkey bräuchte
<Rolfi> ring0: Super-Tipp! Probier ich gleich aus. Danke!!!
<jokrebel> Backup sollte trotzdem Pflicht sein
<ring0> Rolfi, vielleicht passt es ja :)
<ring0> jokrebel, ja sagtest du. hab nur mal kurz nachgeschaut und verlinkt
<Rolfi> Danke für die Hinweise (Addon + Backup)!
<jokrebel> umgekehr wär besser, aber na gut
<verdooft> Hallo tojoko.
<Rolfi> ring0+jokrebel: Wollte mich wegen thunderbird bei Euch nur bedanken. Hat prima geklappt mit dem AddOn. 
<ring0> Rolfi, das ist doch schön :)
<jokrebel> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> !hi
<verdooft> Hallo TheEbolaDoc-[l].
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hey :D 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hat einer von euch zufällig ne idee wie ich denn sachen in ein ganzes terminal schreiben kann (also wie die steam locomotive oder so) also nicht mit cout
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> in C++ sollte man vielleicht noch dazu sagen :D 
<DaVu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: bist du dir sicher, dass du im richtigen Channel fragst?!
<tojoko> TheEbolaDoc-[l], stichwort virtuelle terminals? posix? - Kann aber mehr auch nicht dazu beitragen.
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> @DaVu nein bin ich mir nicht 
<DaVu> TheEbolaDoc-[l]: das hier ist der reine Ubuntu Support ;)
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> @tojoko okey danke :D 
<DaVu> Die wenigsten sind hier Entwickler in C++
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hah okey ich frag ja schon wo anders xD Das problem ist ja das man in den dafür geeigneten Kanälen auch nicht wirklich fragen kann weil dort ja "wirkliche" problemstellungen diskutiert werden 
<DaVu> Um gottes Willen...ich will dich nicht weg schicken ;)
<DaVu> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Es ist nur so, dass ich die Frage noch nichtmal verstehe und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einigen so geht ;)
<DaVu> POSIX kenne ich zum Beispiel nur von Shell Scripten
<DaVu> in wie fern das mit C++ zu tun hat....da bin ich überfragt
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Keine Ursache :D 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Da bin ich grad nur so n bissl am rätseln :D 
<tojoko> TheEbolaDoc-[l], is tatsächlich ein bisschen schwierig, c++ support zu bekommen.
<tojoko> kannst ev. noch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic die Frage stellen und ansonsten mal bei netsplit.de nach passenderen irc-channels suchen.
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hmm jaa bisher ging das bei mir auch spitze .. Vielleicht beeinhaltet ja <iostream> so was schon :D 
<DaVu> #cpluplus.com
<DaVu> #cplusplus.com
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Oh oke ich bin bisher nur auf dem freenode unterwegs :D 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> @DaVu danke :) 
<DaVu> die haben zumindest ihren eigenen Channel hier bei Freenode
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Dann mal ne frage die nicht ganz so offtopic ist: Existiert für Ubuntu irgendwie gearteter WPS support oder ein hilfsprogramm das ich mir runter laden könnte :D 
<tojoko> wps support? also, bei mir funktioniert das einfach. Das ist doch dieses mystische wifi, nich'?
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Ja aber wie nutze ich das? :o 
<jokrebel> welche Verschlüsselung genutzt wird bestimmt doch nicht der ubunturechner sondern der Router TheEbolaDoc-[l] 
<tojoko> TheEbolaDoc-[l], oben rechts auf das funk symbol klicken und wifi router auswählen. Bin etwas irritiert, unter alternativen betriebssystemen ist das teilweise tatsächlich ein problem.
<jokrebel> Und je nach dem, ob es Deines Rechners WLAN-Karte (schon™) kann, siehst Du es dann im Networkmanager und kannst Dich verbinden, oder auch nicht
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Aktuell bin ich nicht auf Ubuntu aber da hab ich das letzte ma nichts zu gefunden gehabt.. :D 
<jokrebel> Probleme die grad gar nicht lösbar wären .... hmmm
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Ne ich meine das ich die initialverbindung mit dem Netzwerk über so nen WPS knopf machen kann ...
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> @jokrebel ja das ist ja klar :D 
<jokrebel> WPS ist ja nochmal was anderes als WPA
<jokrebel> ach ... er schrieb ja WPS ... mein Fehler, sorry
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/#WPS
<le_bot> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Oh okey da steht ja das wps mit network-manager (also nm-applet) nicht funktioniert :/
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Gut dann hätten wir da ja schon ne Lösung xD 
<jokrebel> ob man nur wegen WPS tatsächlich vom Networkmanager weg wollen sollte sei mal dahingestellt
<jokrebel> aber das wär durchaus mal eine Frage an die Insider vom Networkmanager, ob dem jemals noch beigebracht werden wird.
<jokrebel> +WPS
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Naja ansonsten probier ich mich da irgendwann ma mit n bissl Zeit dran xD 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> sobalds da mal n bisschen was gibt sind da ja die meisten ziemlich schnell dran :D
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Wurde in der Zwischenzeit was geschrieben? 
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hey :D Wurde in der Zwischenzeit noch was geschrieben? :D 
<jokrebel> ne
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Hmm oke :D ich hab grad ma das programm "bully" ausprobiert aber das funktioniert nur für wps pins :P 
<jokrebel> und notfalls gäbe es für so etwas auch das log dieses Kanals
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Wo gibts das denn? 
<verdooft> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Aha vielen dank :D 
<xantus> Hi zusammen, ich bräuchte hilfe bei einem frustrierendem bug.Wenn ich Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 installiere kann ich headless booten ohne probleme indem ich GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=DP-2:1280x720@60D" setze soweit so gut…wenn ich aber versuche genau das selbe in Ubuntu Server  16.04 zu tun booted das system ohne verbundenen bildschirm nicht…Wieso nur? Und wie kann ich das fixen?
<dr_bob> Vielleicht ist das keine zulässige Auflösung in dem Server.  Bei einem Server sollte doch sowieso kein Klimmzug für die Graphik nötig sein.
<xantus> es ist die selbe Maschine, nur mit unterschiedlichen Ubuntu-varianteen. habe auf der server-variante unity nachinstalliert, wollte eigentlcih direkt die desktop-version benutzen aber die lies keine raid-konfig bei der installation zu (dumm)
<dr_bob> Du willst einen Server mit DE betreiben?
<dr_bob> Oder geht es Dir nur um das RAID?
<xantus> Beides^^ möchte diese Maschine als Server und ab und an auch am desk verwenden.
<dr_bob> Hast Du das Alternative Installationsmedium versucht? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID/#Grundsaetzliche-Informationen
<le_bot> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xantus> Hab zum testen die Desktop-version installiert und dort hat alles bestens funktioniert…dann fiel mir auf dass keine RAID-konfig im installer möglich ist (wieso denn nur?) also Ubuntu-Server gezogen, das installiert und unity nachinstalliert…so und jetzt das problem dass die server-variante nicht booted wenn kein bildschirm angesteckt ist…Bild (im Intel AMT) bleibt schwarz und bootvorgang geht nicht weiter
<dr_bob> Vergiss meine letzte Bemerkung, hätte weiter lesen sollen.
<dr_bob> Bootet die Maschine denn ohne die Option "video=..."?
<dr_bob> Ich würde auch mal spash und ggf. quiet weglassen, wenn nur, um mögliche Fehlermeldungen zu sehen
<xantus> ok, moment. ich teste mal
<xantus> Ohne angeschlossenen Bildschirm und ohne alle obige bootflags startet die Maschine auch nicht. Nur sobald ein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist
<xantus> Ich verstehe einfach nicht worin der große Unterschied liegt wenn ob ich nun Ubuntu-Server+DE installiere oder Ubuntu-Desktop…wieso verhalten sich diese beiden so unterschiedlich? Sorry, aber ich bin so gefrustet…hat jetzt schon einige tage gefressen das Problem und ich dachte nach etlichen versuchen über Debian jetzt in Ubuntu ein Lösung gefunden zu haben und dann sowas -.-
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Was hindert dich denn daran das "video=DP-2:1280x720@60D" einfach weg zu lassen? 
<xantus> Habe es weggelassen und das system booted leider trotzdem nicht wenn kein bildschirm angeschlossen ist
<xantus> Ok System booted ohne monitor wenn "nomodeset" als bootflag gesetzt ist…das bringt mich aber leider nicht so weit weil ich dann lediglich 800x600 als Ausgabe bekomme
<xantus> korrigiere…lediglich 640x480
<xantus> weiß keiner eine Hilfestellung für mich? Weiß nicht mehr wo ich noch ansetzen soll…sind meine ersten versuche mit linux und es ist einfach eine Qual gerade :(
<verdooft> Hallo xantus, wenn du bei ubuntuusers.de angemeldet bist, kannst du da im Forum fragen, ist aber auch gut möglich, dass sich hier im Channel später noch jemand meldet.
<verdooft> Kannst du dich mit dem Server nicht einfach per ssh verbinden, dann sollte die geringe Ausgabeauflösung doch egal sein?
<xantus> alles klar, danke verdooft!
<xantus> verdooft: ich brauche headless sowie nonheadless zugriff auf den server aufdem eine gui laufen muss
<verdooft> Achso.
<verdooft> Von Servern, die eine GUI haben, habe ich keine Ahnung. :D
<xantus> verdooft: unter ubuntu-desktop habe ich das was ich benötige ganz einfach per GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=DP-2:1280x720@60D" zum laufen gebracht..unter ubuntu-server+Unity geht genau das selbe nciht und ich verstehe nciht wieso
<xantus> *nicht
<verdooft> Warum verwendest du dann nicht einfach Ubuntu Desktop und installierst die Serverpakete, die du benötigst, dazu? Man kann da auch z.B. mit tasksel den Task lamp-server installieren und hat schonmal einen direkt funktionierenden Basiswebserver mit PHP, Mysql und Apache.
<verdooft> Das hatte ich eine zeitlang so auf meinem Kubuntu Desktop.
<verdooft> Also wenn du eh Unity verwenden möchtest, ist Ubuntu Desktop vielleicht die bessere Wahl.
<xantus> Genau das wollte ich machen, aber die schlauen leute von canonical haben im Desktop-Installer keine Möglichkeit eingebaut ein Raid-system zu konfigurieren :( das geht wohl nur mit der server-iso
<verdooft> Vielleicht kannst du das Raidsystem von dem Livesystem aus konfigurieren, hab davon zu wenig Ahnung.
<verdooft> Also wenn die Raidverbünde eingerichtet sind, da Partitionen drauf angelegt sind, kann der Installer die vielleicht erkennen?
<verdooft> Ich hab mal im Livesystem partitioniert, weil der Installer irgendeiner Kubuntuversion beim Partitionieren immer abgestürzt ist, dann musste ich nur noch festlegen, was wo eingehongen wird.
<xantus> das könnte ich mal versuchen, aber soweit ich das als noob richtig verstanden habe fehlt es dem deksotp-installer wohl an madm/mdm oder sowas was damit zusammen hängt wenn man raid1+dm-crypt+LVM konfigurieren will
<verdooft> Und wenn das Raid (der Raidcontroller?) irgendein Kernelmoduk zusätzlich geladen braucht, das müsste auch irgendwie mit dem Desktopinstaller gehen, ich erinnere mich da an irgendeine Taste, die man drückt, um die Bootoptionen zu erweitern.
<verdooft> *modul
<verdooft> Achso, hm.
<verdooft> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID/
<le_bot> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<verdooft> Dieses mdadm kann man ja auch in der Liveumgebung ausführen.
<verdooft> Unten ist ein Kapitel zu Live System und Zugriff auf Raids.
<xantus> Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung gegangen: https://www.issb.de/mw/index.php/Ubuntu_LTS_Server_16.04_RAID1,_LUKS,_LVM ich weiß nun nicht ob der desktop-instaler auch zugriff auf die struktur von diesem encrypted vlm-volume hat wenn dieser nicht im selbigen konfiguriert wurde aber ein versuch ist es wert…ich bin gerade sogar fast soweit das RAID1 über Bord zu werfen und einfach händtisch backups zu machen in zukunft
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu LTS Server 16.04 RAID1, LUKS, LVM – ISSB Wiki (at www.issb.de)
<ralle_techno> moin leute, kann man während der vlc player läuft eine umleitug in eine logdatei machen,wo die playlist aller gespielten titel geloggt wird?
<verdooft> Hallo ralle_techno, ich habs nicht überprüft: https://askubuntu.com/questions/922418/how-can-i-automatically-log-the-names-of-songs-i-play-in-a-vlc-player-window
<le_bot> Title: command line - How can I automatically log the names of songs I play in a VLC player window? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ralle_techno> hallo verdooft ...danke,ich schaue mal 
<verdooft> Sind wenige Up Votes, aber vielleicht klappt ja trotzdem was davon.
<ralle_techno> schnalle die comands nicht,bin anfänger ;)
<ralle_techno> da sehe ich ein script. wie muss man das abspeichern? mit .sh ?
<xantus> wenn ich ohne angesteckten Bildschirm boote und ausschließlich "video=DP-2:1280x720@60mD" als bootflag gesetzt habe, bleibt der Bootvorgang hängen ab dem Punkt: "fb: switching to inteldrmfb from VESA VGA" …versteht das jemand? Kann es mit Treibern zusammen hängen?
<verdooft> Unten das ist Python.
<verdooft> Glaub da ist die vorgesehene Endung py, aber durch den Shebang muss man den Interpreter eh nicht angeben.
<ralle_techno> meinst du mich jetzt ?
<verdooft> Ja.
<verdooft> Hat VLC nicht eine Option, mit der alle abgespielten Titel einer Playliste hinzugefügt werden? Playlisten sind ja ziemlich Textdateien.
<ralle_techno> python schnall ich noch nicht
<ralle_techno> ich schau mal in vlc
<verdooft> Ich habe gerade nichts gefunden, verwende VLC aber auch kaum.
<verdooft> Der Smplayer hat eine Funktion: Dateien automatisch zur Wiedergabeliste hinzufügen, aber ich glaube, das ist auch nicht das, was du suchst, weil der die Liste beim Beenden vergessen wird.
<dr_bob> xantus, kannst Du nicht mit "nomodeset" booten und dann in der DE-Sitzung eine andere Auflösung angeben?
<xantus> dr_bob: hatte ich versucht, sobald ich per nomodeset boote habe ich eine Auflösung von 640x480
<xantus> wie hättest du die auflösung geändert? per GUI?
<ralle_techno> verdooft, ..hier hab ich was anderes gefunden. das ist nur von der normalen wiedergabeliste ein log: On a Linux system, there is a file $home/.config/vlc/vlc-qt-interface.conf which contains the entry named [RecentsMRL], which contains the recent history.
<verdooft> Ich hatte mal in einer VM eine zu niedrige Auflösung, da halfs, die Auflösung in der xorg.conf zu setzen.
<ralle_techno> aber ich möchte einen logfle von gespielten radiotiteln
<verdooft> Hm, da bin ich überfragt, so Onlineradios af Shoutcastbasis haben die Playliste auf der Seite, die könnte man auslesen.
<verdooft> Aber sind oft nur wenige, die letzten.
<dr_bob> xantus, in der DE-Session kannst Du normalerweise die Auflösung verändern.
<dr_bob> Ich nutze Xubuntu, aber unter Ubuntu gibt es das auch.  Schau mal nach "Display" o.ä.
<xantus> hatte da in den systemsettings nur 640x480 zur Verfügung
<dr_bob> Oh
<ralle_techno> hmm,ich google  nochmal weiter
<dr_bob> Vielleicht fehlt Dir der Graphiktreiber.
<ralle_techno> danke verdooft 
<verdooft> Viel Glück, ralle_techno.
<xantus> das könnte auch sein dr_bob da bin ich gerade am schauen…ist bisschen schwer wenn manein noob ist :D
<ralle_techno> danke, werdich wohl kaum haben ;)
<dr_bob> xantus, das findest Du schon.
<dr_bob> Nachdem Du ein RAID einrichten wolltest, dachte ich nicht, dass Du ein Noob bist. :-)
<xantus> :) danke dr_bob
<xantus> andere frage: bei der installation von der desktop version gab es ganz zu beginn der installation einen hacken zu setzen mit dem man nicht-freie software installiert (bla bla lame frauenhofer codec etc etc) dieser war bei der installation von ubuntu-server nicht gegeben…kann es sein dass genau dieser hacken bei der desktion version irgend-einen nonfree display-driver installiert hat der mir jetzt fehlt? wisst ihre wo ich diesen 
<xantus> en im nachhinein setzen kann?
<verdooft> Welche Grafik ist denn verbaut?
<dr_bob> Kann sein.  Kann ich aber nicht sagen.
<xantus> Eine Intel integrated graphic…moment ich kann es genauer sagen
<verdooft> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von: lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<verdooft> und xrandr -q, bzw. da reichts, wenn du schreibst, ob da höhere Auflösungen aufgeführt werden.
<xantus> Onboard IGD 
<xantus> Dell Xeon E3-1200 v3 Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<verdooft> Ich hab mal eine Modeline hinzufügen müssen in Verbindung mit einem Röhrenmonitor. In dem Artikel gehts um Auflösungen, ich weiß nur nicht, obs dein Problem löst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<le_bot> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<verdooft> In der Vm damals konnte ich auch nix höheres setzen, erst als die Auflösung in der xorg.conf war.
<verdooft> Ein Beispiel findet man in dem gerade verlinkten Artikel, ich habe aber nicht sviel reingeschrieben. :D
<xantus> Danke verdooft ich werde mal schauen was da geht. eine xorg.conf ist derzeit keine vorhanden
<xantus> Dieser Moment wenn du die grub-config angepasst hast und du dann beim reboot merkst dass du update-grub vergessen hast - priceless :D
<xantus> Wie finde ich herauf ob ich den passenden Treiber für meine Grafikkarte installiert habe und auch der richtige geladen wird? :O
<xantus> *heraus
<verdooft> lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<verdooft> Da steht normalerweise ein Modul bei, bei mir nvidia.
<verdooft> Bei meinem Server: cirrus
<xantus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3 Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:041a] (rev 06)
<xantus> 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD
<xantus> 	Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v3 Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [1028:0620]
<verdooft> Kernel driver in use nicht, hm.
<verdooft> mach mal A3 oder A4
<verdooft> Hier kommt Kernel driver in use nach dem Subsystem.
<xantus> Kernel driver in use: i915
<xantus> Kernel modules: i915
<verdooft> Ok, das sieht gut aus.
<verdooft> xrandr -q bringt nur die niedrige Auflösung?
<verdooft> Hier werden verschiedene aufgelistet, von 640x400 bis 1920x1200
<verdooft> Vielleicht ist xrandr nicht installiert, da müsste aber direkt das Paket genannt werden, in dem es ist.
<xantus> sobald ich mit nomodeset boote habe ich nur noch 640x480 zur verfügung ABER ich habe es jetzt geschafft auf biegen und brechen mit "video=DP-2:1280x720@60mD" zu booten…problem ist dass zwar das Bild das zu sehen ist im Intel AMT hängen bleibt und man denkt der bootvorgang abgebrochen ist…in wirklich wartet der bootloader nur auf das passwort für die verschlüsselung…soabld ich die eingebe bootet das system, aber ich bekom
<xantus> ann die fehlermeldung "could not set the configuration for crtc 64" per VNC zu sehen, aber sehe im Intel AMT kein Bild mehr
<xantus> Soll heißen: es booted zwar irgendwie mit "video=DP-2:1280x720@60mD" aber so richtig sauber wie bei ubuntu-desktop fühlt sich das nicht an…
<verdooft> Du meintest ja, dass bei Ubuntu Desktop das Problem nicht war, schätze bei Ubuntu Desktop ist das mit der Grafikausgabe direkt besser vorkonfiguriert, weil die wenigsten nach der Ubuntu Server Installation Unity nachinstallieren.
<xantus> Das Bild im IntelAMT bleibt genau bei dem Punkt hängen "fb: switching to inteldrmfb from VESA VGA" und ich schätze jetzt mal dass es mit dem driverwechsel von vesa auf i915 zusammen hängt *kopfkratz*
<verdooft> Verzichte auf Raid oder konfigurier das in der Liveumgebung und verwende Ubuntu Desktop, wenns unbedingt ein Server mit Unity sein soll, wäre mein Rat. Ich hab mich mit so Hardwaregeschichten nie lange beschäftigt, wenn es schnelle Lösungen gab. Damals hab ich auch mit dem Grafikkartentreiber rumgenoobt, die Nvidia run Datei genommen, statt die bequeme Lösung per PPA oder gar dem Treiber in den
<verdooft> Paketquellen, klar ists interessant,
<Siju> ähnliches problem mit i915 hatte ich auch bei X11 ... da war der kernel zualt (4.4.xxx)
<verdooft> Ursachen von Problemen zu verstehen... aber ob sichs wirklich lohnt, weiß ich nicht.
<xantus> Hi Siju und wie hast du es dann gelöst?
<verdooft> Hab auch shcon Probleme mit dem aktuellsten Mainlinekernel gelöst früher. Aber da Ubuntu Desktop und Ubuntu Server denselben Kernel verwenden und bei Ubuntu Desktop das Problem nicht war, nehme ich nicht an, dass es am Kernel liegt.
<xantus> Klingt logisch
<verdooft> Ubuntu Server wehrt sich gegen die GUI, das wird es sein. :D
<xantus> :D verdammt noch eins^^
<Siju> xantus: weis nicht wie das bei ubuntu geht. bei opensuse hab ich ich einfach ein 4.14.xxx kernel installiert
<Siju> xantus: problem war, das der kernel älter war wie das BIOS
<Siju> xantus: auch poweroff ging nicht
<xantus> jupp selbes problem habe ich auch…du meinst shutdown oder?
<xantus> ich bin mir ganz sicher dass es irgendwo eine winzige config ist die bei ubuntu-server anders ist als bei der desktop-version die mit einer Zeile behoben wäre aber mir das leben zur hölle macht
<verdooft> Mainlinekernel installieren ist ganz einfach, 3 deb-Daeien laden, dann mit sudo dpkg -i *.deb installieren, manuell geladen und ins System gebracht, muss man sich aber selbst um Updates kümmern.
<xantus> ohhh ne ne, das lass ich lieber^^
<xantus> ich will eigentlich so wenig zeit wie möglich damit verbringen das system zu warten und wirklich einfach nur damit arbeiten können^^
<Siju> xantus: relative neue hardware ist immer ein problem, egal welche distribution
<xantus> meine ist alt…dell poweredge t20
<Siju> upsi
<Siju> sollte eigentlich
<verdooft> Ist noch die Frage, ob Unity bei der älteren Nurintelgrafik empfehlenswert ist.
<xantus> ja eigentlich schon ^^ und tut auch einigermaßen auf Ubuntu-Desktop…aber nicht so wirklich auf Debian-9 und Ubuntu-Server
<xantus> verdooft: also als mal lief ging es ganz flott :)
<verdooft> Ok. :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-27
<xantus> was auch wirklich seltsam ist: sobald mal ein bildschirm angeschlossen wurde nach dem holprigen boot läuft es danach ohne probleme selbst wenn ich ihn wieder abstecke
<verdooft> Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das Nachinstallieren von Unity unter Ubuntu Server auch nicht ausgiebig getestet ist, gehst du von Ubuntu Desktop aus, konfigurierst das Raid vor der Installation oder garnicht, dürfte die einfachste Lösung sein.
<xantus> Hast recht verdooft..ich glaube ich werde es jetzt dann gleich für heute gut sein lassen und morgen weiter machen…so halbschlafend modded man sich nur seine config kaputt^^
<verdooft> Ja, ich update den Server auch erst, wenn ich ganz viel Zeit habe, sonst gehe ich schlafen und die Mailerei geht nicht wieder. :D
<xantus> :D ist das dein privater server oder sind da leuten drauf angewiesen die dir einen anpfiff geben können? ^^
<verdooft> privat, aber ich habe schon paar wichtigere Mails dahinlaufen, normalerweise haben die Absenderserver aber auch Queues und versuchen die Mails mehfach zuzustellen.
<verdooft> Trotzdem möchte ich nicht, dass der z.B. 8 Stunden nicht erreichbar ist. :D
<xantus> verständlich :D
<dr_bob> Gute Nacht!
<dr_bob> xantus, mir ist noch was eingefallen: die Sache mit der Festplattenverschlüsselung ist eine wichtige Information.  Generell ist das aber bei einem Server eine schlechte Idee, denn dann muss bei jedem Boot jemand die Passphrase eingeben.
<k1l_> verdooft: das nachinstallieren von dedktop paketen ist ausgibig getestet. der server ist seit jahre einfach nur "ohne desktop"
<verdooft> Trotzdem verhält sich Ubuntu Desktop anders als Ubuntu Server mit nachinstalliertem Unity in dem Fall.
<xantus> dr_bob: Danke für den Tipp :) desswen bin ich mir bewusst, dafür habe ich auch die Intel AMT Fernwartung die unbedingt funktionieren muss damit ich beim boot das Passwort eingeben kann
<k1l_> verdooft: nein
<dr_bob> Du hattest ja auch noch nach non-free gefragt.  Das übersetzt sich in ein Repository.  Schau mal in Deiner /etc/apt/sources.list - da  müsste es Einträge mit "multiverse" geben.  Das sind die, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
<dr_bob> Wenn der Haken bei der Installation nicht gesetzt ist, sind die auskommentiert.
<k1l_> warum man auf ein server einen desktop installiert, ist eh eine andere frage
<xantus> k1l_: Doch leider schon…es hackt an einigen stellen wie zb auch in der Network-config in der GUI etc
<dr_bob> So, jetzt bin ich aber weg.  Gute Nacht!
<k1l_> xantus: weil man eben als server schon sachen einfestellt hat
<k1l_> aber es ist eh eine scheissidee auf einen server nen desktop zu bsllern. dann ist das vom setup schon falsch.
<k1l_> von den paketen her ist ob server +desktop oderdirekt desktop kein unterschied
<xantus> da hast du recht k1l_ …aber ich finde es noch viel falscher einen desktop-installer bereit zu stellen der einfach raid-setup von vorne ausschließt
<verdooft> Geht in der Livesession ja.
<k1l_> 9ö%der raid setups sind eh unnötig
<xantus> Von den installierten paketen her ja, aber von der konfig her nein k1l_
<xantus> erläutere k1l_
<verdooft> Ich hatte einmal den Fall, dass mir eine kaputte Platte auf eine ganze gespiegelt hat, seitdem ist RAID mein Feind. :D
<xantus> Vielleicht lass ich das auch mit dem raid und spiegel per hand und clonezilla
<k1l_> die meisten home raids sind "boah geil, ich bin zocker und habe voll krass raid" oder "ich hab raid, ich brauch kein backup"
<xantus> ich will raid1 als ausfallsicherheit…falls eine platte kaputt geht steck ich ne neue rein und muss nix neu aufsetzen oder backup zurückspielen
<k1l_> ausserdem will ma heute eher zfs oder btrfs. also eher mehr zfs als btrfs, wenn man datensicherheit will.
<xantus> da hast du wirklich recht k1l_
<xantus> ABER
<k1l_> xantus: raid1 hilft nicht gege bitrotting
<xantus> mir ist zfs als neuling viel zu komplex und übertrieben groß für das was ich möchte
<xantus> touche k1l_
<k1l_> zfs ist eine einfache komplettlösung. mit raidgefummel himmelst du dir viel eher deine daten
<xantus> die Anforderungen an ecc ram und ramgöße ist mir bei zfs auch zu hoch/viel für meinen privaten bedarf
<xantus> aber was ich so auf dem papier gelesen habe was zfs kann ist es schon ziemlich sexy
<k1l_> die meisten fahren mit cron+rsync zb besser als mit raid.
<verdooft> Wieso bekommt der Server eigentlich eine grafische Oberfläche? Kenne ich bisher nur bei Terminalservern und Testservern im Netzwerk. Mein Desktop hatte auch manchmal LAMP drauf, damit ich schnell was testen konnte.
<verdooft> War aber nicht von Außen erreichbar.
<xantus> danke k1l_ …und funktioniert das auch im betrieb?
<xantus> verdooft: der server soll eine grafische Oberfläche haben damit ich mich direkt darauf verbinden kann und von dort aus verschiedene virtualbox VMs steuern kann und ggf auch mal videos konvertieren kann oder ähnliches per gui
<verdooft> Beim Sichern wichtiger Daten können verschiedene Versionsstände wichtig sein, wenn sich irgendwann eine Inkonsistenz eingeschlichen hat, kann man weiter zurückgehen als nur zur letzten Sicherung. Drum ziehe ich klassische Backups eh vor.
<xantus> soll quasi meinen desktop Rechner entlasten und als zweit-desktop/server/vmhost fungieren
<verdooft> Videos konvertiere ich mit ffmpeg auch auf dem Server manchmal.
<verdooft> Mit headless Vms habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.
<xantus> geht auch so, aber ich ahbe schon presets für handbrake die ich gerne nutze
<verdooft> Ok.
<xantus> ich weiß dass ich da auf Unverständnis stoße wenn ich auf einem "server" eine gui laufen lassen will, aber es soll eben kein reiner server alleine werden
<k1l_> xantus: das geht auch alles per cli
<verdooft> Naja, verstehe ich schon in gewisser Weise, ich hab mal Etherpad Lite laufen lassen, das hat von installiertem Libreoffice profitiert, jenachdem, was man so nachinstalliert, kommt eh x Zeugs dazu. Beim nächsten Setup lasse ich aber einiges weg, was ich nur mal getestet habe.
<k1l_> xantus: funktioniert zfs oder rsync?
<xantus> Ich weiß k1l_ aber bei manchen dingen bin ich einfach per gui schneller und mir fehlt die zeit mich noch länger mit computern zu beschäftigen als onehin schon. ich muss jobbedingt schon relativ viel vorm rechner sitzen…ich würde mich gerne noch viel mehr mit linux beschäftigen und unabhängiger werden aber ich hab auch noch soziale verpflichtungen…deswegen mach ich einiges lieber schnell udn einach in der gui als mich ers
<xantus> ch ein paar stunden in alles einzulesen
<xantus> k1l_:  funktioniert die Sicherung per rsync im livebtrieb?
<k1l_> klar
<k1l_> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<xantus> dann könnte das wirklich eine Lösung sein…würde heißen ich müsste nur die Partitionen händtisch anlegen…welchen vorteil hat rsync im gegensatz zu einem clonzilla-klon?
<k1l_> rsync guckt halt datenweise. was wurde verändert.
<xantus> Cool, danke für die Tipps k1l_ und verdooft :)
<verdooft> Ich bin weg, gute Nacht.
<xantus> Jupp ich auch, gute nacht zusammen
<nagetier> cu
<TheEbolaDoc-[l]> Gute Nacht ;) 
<kirsten> Hallo, ist hier noch jemand wach?
<kirsten> ich habe gerade Ubuntu 16.04 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Lief super, bis ich "sudo apt-get install nfs-common" eingegebn habe, jetzt braucht der Laptop ewig um hoch zu fahren. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<Siju> funzt network?
<kirsten> ja
<k1l_> hast du nur das instslliert?
<Siju> auch zu deim nfs?
<kirsten> also naja, das wlan bekommt er ja erst nach dem booten
<nagetier> passt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername/ ?
<le_bot> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> oder hast du netzwerkplatten in die fstab geschrieben?
<kirsten> ja, mit nem anderem Rechner kann ich drauf zugreifen
<kirsten> ja
<kirsten> habe den gleichen fstab Eintrag wie vorher, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen
<k1l_> weil wenn du netzwerkplatten automatisch einbindrst eartet er bid dad netzwerk da ist
<kirsten> aber vorher ging es doch auch
<kirsten> sudo apt-get install nfs-common damit fingen meine Probleme an...
<k1l_> guck mal mit systemd analyze die critical chsin an
<k1l_> *chain
<kirsten> wie bitte? systemd analyze die critical chsin ??
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/systemd-analyze/
<le_bot> Title: systemd-analyze › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> Hallo, ich versuche gerade mein NAS einzubinden: sudo mount -o username=xxx,password=xxx //192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte erzeugt den folgenden Fehler: mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server //192.168.xxx.xx: Name or service not known
<koegs> kirsten: das // vor der IP gehört da nicht hin
<koegs> jedenfalls wenn du tatsächlich nfs nutzen möchtest
<koegs> weil -o username klingt nach smb
<koegs> falls du smb nutzen willst, solltest du noch mit "-t cifs" arbeiten
<kirsten> ja, ich habe gerade den Fehler gemerkt, ich habe cifs gar nicht auf meinem Rechner installiert. Habe ich jetzt nachgeholt. 
<kirsten> Nein , nfs möchte ich nicht benutzen, weil seit 16.04 der sich der Laptop beim booten aufhängt - er sucht dann das NAS, kann er aber noch nicht finden, weil das WLan noch nicht da ist 
<kirsten> jetzt bekomme ich aber leider die Fehlermeldung: mount.cifs: bad UNC (192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte)
<koegs> bei cifs musst du // nutzen...
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe es jetzt geschafft, indem ich in die Fstab folgendes geschrieben habe: //server1.local/datenplatte/ /mnt/Datenplatte cifs defaults,username=mxx,password=xxx
<kirsten> ich bekomme auch zugriff. Allerdings habe ich jetzt auf einige Ordner keinen Zugriff, weil ich dafür nicht die nötigen Rechte habe. Wie könnte man das ändern?
<kirsten> also ich kann nur lesen und nicht drauf schreiben
<kirsten> naja, bevor ich Ubuntu neu aufgesetzt habe ging es 
<kirsten> Hi, folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein NAS (Synology), darauf speichere ich meinen Daten. Isch schreibe von zwei Ubuntu Rechnern auf das NAS.  Auf beiden Rechnern bin ich die KiKi. Hat auch immer geklappt. Jetzt, nachdem ich Ubuntu auf dem Laptop neu installiert habe und mich mit KiKi auf dem NAS anmelde, sollen mir einige Dateien nicht mehr gehören. Ich mounte das NAS per nfs. Sieht in der fstab dann so aus: 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume
<kirsten> auf dem Laptop musste ich die fstab wie folgt ändern: 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs auto, nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800  0 0
<k1l_> schau genau die rechte der daten an
<kirsten> sorry, wurde abgehakt in der 1. fstab geht es so weiter: rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0
<kirsten> ja, auf dem Desktop sind die Rechte bei KiKi - so wie es sein soll und so wie es immer war. Auf dem Laptop sind die Rechte jetzt bei "1026 - user #1026
<kirsten> d.h. das Nas erkennt nicht, dass sich KiKi auf dem NAS einloggt?
<kirsten> ich schicke noch mal die fastab: 1. Rechner (klappt): 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0
<kirsten> 2. Rechner (klappt nicht): 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs auto, nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800  0 0
<k1l_> auf dem laptop will er den user und gruppe 1026. da musst du ansetzen 
<deem> kirsten: schonmal versucht einfach die einstellungen des desktop rechners am laptop einzustellen?
<kirsten> ah, "auf dem laptop will er den user und gruppe 1026. da musst du ansetzen" - also muss ich die  einstellungen des desktop rechners am laptop einstellen, ja?
<kirsten> ok, aber wo stell ich das denn ein?
<deem> kirsten: vergleiche doch mal die beiden nfs einträge und schaue was sich unterscheidet
<kirsten> users ? 
<kirsten> also soll ich in der fstab vom Laptop actimeo=1800, users  0 0 einfügen?
<deem> es unterscheidet sich zwar noch ein bisschen mehr, aber das wäre zumindest schonmal ein erster ansatz
<kirsten> ok, ich probiere es mal
<Rolfi> Guten Tag! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. Wie macht man ein Bildschirmfoto mit ausgeklapptem Menü?
<Rolfi> Das angeklickte Menü geht immer weg, wenn ich auf "Druck" drücke und erscheint nicht im Foto.
<Rolfi> Vielleicht ein firefox-Problem?
<kirsten> @Rolfi: ich benutze dafür immer shutter   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shutter/
<le_bot> Title: Shutter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> danke. Probier ich mal.
<kirsten> Hallo, users  0 0 einzufügen hat leider nichts gebracht :(
<kirsten> nfs auto, nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 dass alles bezieht sich doch nicht auf die Rechteoder?
<Rolfi> Shutter geht leider nicht. Sobald ich das Firefox-Fenster verlasse, verschwindet die zu fotografierende Menüauswahl.
<sdx23> Rolfi: du kannst das Screenshot Programm so aufrufen, dass es automatisch mit Verzögerung einen Screenshot macht.
<sdx23> beispielsweise: "gnome-screenshot -d 5"
<sdx23> dann hast du 5 Sekunden, um das Fenster zu wechseln und das Menü zu öffnen.
<Rolfi> danke. Probier ich mal.
<Rolfi> sdx23: danke. Hat prima geklappt. Schönen Tag noch!
<deem> kirsten: was hast du denn da genau eingetragen?
<kirsten> 1. Rechner (klappt): 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0
<kirsten> 2. Rechner (Laptop);:  192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs auto, nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800, users  0 0
<deem> sind in der zweiten datei auch die leerzeichen drin? kannst du mal bitte die fstab nopasten?
<deem> !paste > kirsten 
<deem> !nopaste > kirsten 
<deem> hmpf...
<deem> kirsten: bitte einmal die fstab auf paste.ubuntu.com zb
<k1l_> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> der bot kann kein >
<deem> k1l_: aber das konnte er doch mal?
<k1l_> war ein anderer bot. der wird aber nivht mehr gebaut ;)
<kirsten_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264000/ da ist meine fstab
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> kirsten: von welchem rechner ist die?
<kirsten> vom Laptop
<deem> ok und welche dateiberechtigungen haben deine dateien vom laptop aus gesehen genau?
<kirsten> und hier ist die fstab von meinem desktop: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264051/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> nun, das Problem ist, dass ich vom Laptop die Dateien auf dem NAS nur lesen kann ich kann noch nicht mal mehr einen Ordner auf dem NAS vom Laptop aus erstellen
<deem> ich vermute mal, dass dein nfs komplett mit den dateirechten vom desktop benutzer erstellt wurde. dh du musst deinen user auf dem laptop "maskieren". das machst du, indem du die uid und gid deines desktop benutzers in der fstab auf deinem laptop einträgst
<kirsten> ich bin also scheinbar auf dem Laptop nicht die gleiche KiKi wie auf dem Desktop
<deem> kirsten: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/#Rechte
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> scheisse, jetzt wird es kompliziert...
<koegs> kirsten: entweder passt du die user und group id an oder nutzt smb und übergibst damit den benutzer und das passwort
<koegs> nfs setzt halt auf die IDs
<kirsten> " Bei Mehrbenutzer-Systemen hat sich dabei folgende Kombination bewährt: uid=0,gid=46,umask=007" allerdings macht mich stutzig, dass das für Windows-Nutzer gelten soll. Ich nutze aber nur Ubuntu. Also hänge ich das noch an die fstab dran?
<kirsten> Was würdet ihr machen? lieber smb benutzen?
<kirsten> Ich habe eine NAS auf der mein User die UID 1026 und GID 100 hat. Local, beim Laptop habe ich UID 1000 und GID 1000.  Bei der NAS kann oder sollte ich UID und GID nicht ändern, also auf dem Laptop.  Aber wie?
<holgersson> kirsten: Ich würde mein existentes Setup behalten und am neuesten Rechner (Laptop) passend „mappen“, also uid und gid anpassen.
<holgersson> kirsten: "id" bzw. "id -u" und "id -g" geben Dir die IDs und Namen der Nutzer und Gruppen Deines aktuellen Nuters aus.
<kirsten> usermod -u 1026 -g 100 ?
<holgersson> kirsten: Das wäre Option 3, also den Nutzer am Laptop anpassen. Allerdings würde ich das nicht tun, weil viele Desktopsetup von uid=1000 und gid=1000 ausgehen und Du Dir selbst nur das Leben schwer machen würdest.
<kirsten> hm, wie geht denn das „mappen“? da muss ich dann doch "nur" einen Zusatz in der fstab einbauen, oder?
<holgersson> Ich denke ja. Ich hab aktuell kein NFS und hab die Parameter nicht im Kopf -- und suche parallel auch grad danach.
<holgersson> Allgemein ist das sicher sowas wie "uid=1000,gid=1000" in den Mountoptionen am Client.
<kirsten> Also: 192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs auto, nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800, users, uid=1026,gid=100  0 0??
<holgersson> Das wäre meine Vermutung gewesen, aber ich lese grad: "NFS expects the user and/or group ID's are the same on both the client and server. It is however possible to overrule the UID/GID by using anonuid/anongid with all_squash in /etc/exports."
<holgersson> Quelle: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFS
<le_bot> Title: NFS - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<holgersson> Die manpages von mount und nfs (man mount, man nfs) sagen auch nichts von direktem Mapping. Es bleibt Dir wohl nur anonuid/anongid zu setzen. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Implikationen das bringt.
<kirsten> ich denke, ich werde einfach meine uid ändern: usermod -u 1026  ? und danach müsste ich noch meine Daten und die Rechte der lokalen Daten anpassen, so?: chmod 775 /media/Daten/ chown -R user:user /media/Daten/
<holgersson> OK. Chmod ist nicht nötig, nur chown.
<holgersson> kirsten: Aber Du musst Dein Laptop-/home/kiki ändern, nicht /media/Daten. Letzteres war doch glaub ich Dein NFS-mountpoint.
<kirsten> ja, allerdings habe ich gerade das Problem, dass ich usermod -u 1026 nicht ausführen kann :( es passiert dann einfach nichts
<holgersson> Naja, es ist immer abenteuerlich im laufenden Betrieb an seinem eigenen User rumzufriemeln.
<kirsten> hm, d.h. ich starte vom USB-Stick ein live system und dann usermod -u 1026 ?
<holgersson> kirsten: Das wäre der sichere & vernünftige Weg, ja. Die richtige Syntax wäre übrigens "usermod -u 1026 <Nuterzname>" (s. "man usermod")
<kirsten> aber sicherlich mit sudo rechten, oder?
<holgersson> Ja, ansonsten könnte man auf dem Weg ziemlich einfach die Nutzertrennung unterlaufen.
<kirsten> leider bekomme ich, wenn ich vom USB-Stick starte die Meldung "user kiki" does not exist
<holgersson> Sorry, Du musst natürlich die ID nehmen, weil nur Dein System auf der Festplatte/SSD das „Mapping“ von der UID 1000 auf kiki kennt.
<holgersson> also "sudo usermod -u 1026 1000" wäre das in Deinem Fall.
<kirsten> 1000 existiert auch nicht :(
<holgersson> Vergiss, was ich gesagt hab - Du willst ja als root *Dein System*, nicht das Livesystem ändern, sorry!
<holgersson> Du musst in Dein installiertes System chrooten und von dort als root usermod aufrufen.
<kirsten> ja
<basti> moin. bei mir läuft Ubuntu 16 LTS mit einem Supermicro X9SCL-F und den internen netzwerkkarten des mainboards. ich bekomme jedoch im LAN von diesem rechner nur ca. 30 MB/s. alle meine switche sind gigabit und auch die rechner mit denen getestet wurde habe alle gigabit nic. wie kann ich herausfinden
<basti> was das problem sein könnte?
<sdx23> basti: wer misst misst mist. Wie/was misst du?
<basti> sdx23: ich "messe" mit winscp
<basti> und mein fernseher kann die videos mit entsprechender bitrate nicht ruckelfrei wiedergeben
<sdx23> tja, nun. Nimm iperf.
<sdx23> !iperf
<le_bot> Informationen zu iperf finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iperf
<basti> sdx23, hmm. mit iperf komme ich auf 831 Mbits/sec
<basti> nur hilft mir das nicht viel, wenn das mit scp oder smbd nicht im ansatz erreicht wird
<Frickelpit> Dann liegt es aber eher am Protokoll als an deiner Leitung
<basti> aber smdb sollte doch mehr als 70 Mbits/sec schaffen, oder?
<dr_bob> Das hängt vom Netzwerk und der Gegenseite ab, basti.
<Frickelpit> Zwischen "sollte" und "ist" liegen zu viele Faktoren im Netzwerk, als dass man den Angaben trauen könnte.
<dr_bob> Und dann ist auch noch ein Faktor, ob SMB1 oder neuer gesprochen wird.
<West_> Hallo
<West_> ich bei bei mein Ubnutu 17.10 kein
<West_> ich bei bei mein Ubnutu 17.10 seit kurzen kein Ton mehr.
<sdx23> West_: genauer
<West_> Kernel 4.13.0-21
<West_> bei Klang wird kein Ausgang und Eingang Gerät angezeigt
<basti> im endeffekt geht es mir um sowas wie emby. damit funktioniert kein uhd material, da das netz zu lahm ist; bzw die übertragung. aber iperf nach, liegt es wohl an emby
<West_> http://up.picr.de/31352380fo.jp
<sdx23> West_: welche Hardware? Was hast du getan, dass das so wurde?
<West_> sd23 weiß ich nicht
<West_> sd23 mit lspci | grep -i audio  wird was angezeigt
<West_> @sd23 https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264962/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgersson> West_: Läuft pulseaudio? (ps aux|grep pulseaudio -- geht sicher eleganter…)
<holgersson> West_: Vielleicht hilft Dir auch ein Blick in pavucontrol (eine GUI, um Pulseaudio-Streams den richtigen Geräten und teilweise Modi (für Bluetoothgeräte, oder ob Stereo, 5.1, ...) zuzordnen.
<West_> @holgersson als Prozess nein
<West_> gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio ist installiert
<sdx23> vermutlich also seit dem Upgrade auf 17.10 hin; pulseaudio Pakete purgen und neuinstallieren hilft.
<West_> pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-lirc  pulseaudio-module-zeroconf waren nicht instaliert
<West_> installiert
<West_> das wars
<West_> irgenwie muss pulseaudio das zerissen haben
<West_> ich habe linedvd installiert
<west_> muss mal ein neustart machen
<kirsten> Hallöchen, was muss ich tun, um die folgende Seite korrekt anzuzeigen : http://physics.unifr.ch/pk2000/xray/index.html
<le_bot> Title: Röntgenstrahlen (at physics.unifr.ch)
<kirsten> da ist eine Java -App, die ein Röntgenbild zeigt.  Ich habe OPEN JDK installiert - funktioniert aber leider nicht
<dr_bob> kirsten, soll das im Browser laufen? Ich sehe auf der Seite nix.
<verdooft> Im Quelltext steht was von XRay.class, aber auch: last changed 1999, die Seite ist uralt.
<jokrebel> und wo ist da eigentlich die Ubuntu Support Frage?
<dr_bob> jokrebel, vermutlich ist der Client Ubuntu.  Auf Windows könnte man ja vielleicht noch seinen alten IE starten...
<ghostcube> da is keine java app die ein röntgenbild zeigt
<ghostcube> das is nen script framwork
<ghostcube> gemacht mit adobe golive 4
<ghostcube> ich schätze das läuft nur mit nem windows
<kirsten> wenn Du mal hier schaust: http://physics.unifr.ch/pk2000/applets_AL.html All diese schönen apps laufen nicht. Ich denke mir, man muss irgendwie die richtige Java-Version installieren - nur welche ist das? 
<le_bot> Title: Applet-Minibildchen aus dem Atomlabor (at physics.unifr.ch)
<dr_bob> Doch, wie verdooft geschrieben hat, ist da ein Applet-Tag im Quellcode.  Nur, dass das fast kein moderner Browser mehr anzeigt.
<ghostcube> weil ich kann das einwandfrei öffnen
<kirsten> ah, die Lösung könnte also sein, einen alten Browser nur dafür zu installieren?
<dr_bob> kirsten, nee, das Problem ist vermutlich, dass aktuelle Browser-Versionen kein Java-Plugin mehr unterstützen.
<dr_bob> Das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an der Java-Version.
<kirsten> verstehe
<dr_bob> Vielleicht kannst Du es noch mit dem Applet-Viewer hinbekommen.
<kirsten> Applet-Viewer hört sich gut an
<ghostcube> http://physics.unifr.ch/pk2000/applets/xray/
<ghostcube> also ich seh da ja nich so viel. die xray class is zwar da  aber muss man halt malk testen
<kirsten> @ ghostcube: warum kannst Du sie denn sehen? bist Du noch mit 7.04 unterwegs?
<ghostcube> ich seh die class datei -.-
<kirsten> ah
<basalt> wenn ich mit ubuntu 17.10 und einem Canon MG5550 drucker 10x15 fotos drucken will, passt die vorschau immer toll, aber auf dem papier ist es immer gedreht, verschoben oder abgeschnitten. ich hab schon ca 6 programme ausprobiert, aber immer das selbe verhalten. muss ich da am canon auch noch etwas umstellen? hat jemand damit erfahrung? thx
<jokrebel> den richtigen Treiber nutzt Du? Und es ist nicht vielleicht ein mechanisches Einzug Problem am Drucker selbst?
<ghostcube> ich glaub eher dass das ding nicht wirklich gut mit dem 2013 er druckertriber arbeitet
<ghostcube> http://www.drucker-kalibrieren.com/blog/canon-pixma-mg5300-druckertreiber-im-detail/  das kann der windows treiber und so sollte es wohl eingestellt sein
<le_bot> Title: Canon Pixma MG5300- Guide durch den Druckertreiber – Drucker-Kalibrieren.com (at www.drucker-kalibrieren.com)
<ghostcube> hat der denn nen webinterface?
<ghostcube> kann man da wie bei hp evtl sachen einstellen fw updaten usw?
<basalt> cool ich werde mich mal durch die links arbeiten, ja drucker hat webinterface, und ich hab den 5550 treiber aus der datenbank ausgewählt. A4 klappt wunderbar, auch das scannen funktioniert.
<basalt> firmware ist up to date, wie web oberfläche gibt nicht wirklich mehr einstellungen her. 
<basalt> wenn ich den selben drucker mit win10 10x15 anspreche klappt es, daher denke ich dass es nicht an der mechanik des drucker liegt.
<ghostcube> eher unwahrscheinlich
<ghostcube> der treiber unter linux kann einfach viel weniger.
<ghostcube> sagt canon ja selbst
<jokrebel> also einfach in ne A4 Seite einfügen und den Rest nachträglich wegschneiden?
<ghostcube> darauf wirds wohl rauslaufen
<basalt> naja ich hab eben 10x15 fotopapier gekauft. aber zur not geht das natürlich
<ghostcube> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-mg5550-installieren/
<le_bot> Title: Canon MG5550 installieren › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostcube> wie wärs damit
<ghostcube> cups kann doich den drucker
<ghostcube> oh falscher link
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Canon/
<le_bot> Title: Canon › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basalt> hat jemand von euch die ppd datei händisch um ein 10x15 eintrag verändert? bzw, klappt bei euch das 10x15 randlos drucken?
<slystone> Hallo! Ich bin Franzose und bin nun in Deutschland (habe ein X201 aus Deutschland mit Ubuntu). Ich suche eine gute keymap für de, fr und en (çÇâÂêÊ“”«»… usw). Gibt es was bitte?
<Siju> slystone: gff. mal in #ubuntu-fr fragen?
<Siju> *ggf
<Siju> aber die leute in #deutsch haben dir ja schon geholfen
<slystone> Siju: ja gefunden, Danke. Es war nicht leicht, aber es geht. :)
<Siju> perfekt :)
<ring0> slystone, welche keymap hast du genommen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-28
<eboladoc> Hey ihr :) Kann mir jemand sagen was die letzten beiden Ziffern in der /etc/fstab machen? 
<Frickelpit> eboladoc: Ja, die manpage von fstab kann das ;)
<koegs> oder das ubuntuusers wiki :)
<eboladoc> Dann schau ich wohl mal da :P 
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-29
<freq> hallo
<dreamon> Moin. Nach Standby hab ich das Problem das ich eine Meldung bekomme: "Sie werden in wenigen Sekunden automatisch zum entsperren Dialog weitergeleitet".. Leider kommt dieser Dialog nicht, so das ich entsperren könnte. (passiert nicht immer, meistens gehts)
<dreamon> Ich kann mich in die tty einloggen kein Probelm. Leider komme ich an meine Gui nicht mehr ran. Strg+Alt+F7 bringen nur diesen Text. 
<dreamon> Ich verwende xfce. Kann man das eventuell restarten..? Im moment hilft hier nur ein reboot.
<nagetier> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Startbefehle/
<le_bot> Title: Xfce Startbefehle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke → Vielleicht → xfdesktop	Startet den Xfce Desktop
<hevil> hi, wie starte ich ein programm nachdem komplett hochgefahren wurde, ohne desktop?
<jokrebel> wie meinst Du das? per ssh?
<hevil> https://pastebin.com/HVpRrsgg dieses script soll einfach nach jedem boot ausgeführt werden
<k1l_> hevil: meinst du manuell? oder automatisiert? welches program ist es? (die meisten programme, die sowas benötigen bringen direkt die möglichkeit mit)
<le_bot> Title: #!/bin/sh export TSLIB_CONFFILE=/usr/local/etc/ts.conf export TSLIB_CALIBFILE= - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hevil> packe ich das in crontab, funktioniert es nicht richtig, logge ich mich per ssh ein, und führe es manuell aus, funktioniert es top, nur eben nicht automatisiert
<Frickelpit> cron ist aber auch für "nach jedem Boot" die falsche Wahl
<k1l_> mit den exports sieht das eher so aus, asl wenn das in die usersession soll, oder?
<hevil> nee
<hevil> soll einfach ausgeführt wenn vollständig gebooted ist
<Frickelpit> du willst dir dafür einen service basteln, ab 16.04 ein systemd service
<hevil> ich hab es auch schon mit einem eigenen systemd script probiert, aber irgendwie führt er das nicht so aus, als wenn ich das manuell ausführe
<Frickelpit> den kannste dann enablen, so dass der beim booten mit entsprechenden Abhängigkeiten ausgeführt wird.
<k1l_> jo, hätte jetzt auch gesagt: mach ein systemd service
<hevil> geht nicht
<hevil> stundenlang probiert
<Frickelpit> geht nicht ist kein valider Fehler
<k1l_> hevil: deswegen fragte ich nach den exports
<hevil> normalerweise müsste das ausgeführt werden, bevor kodi gestartet wird
<k1l_> aber das sieht mir sehr nach rpi kram aus?
<hevil> also hab ich ein kodi service gebaut
<hevil> jap
<jokrebel> ...und hat dann was mit Ubuntu Support zu tun?
<hevil> große community, gleiche base, nette leute
<hevil> ob ich das auf raspbian laufen lasse oder ubuntu ist doch das gleiche oder?.....
<jokrebel> :-/
<jokrebel> ähh ...nein
<hevil> nutzt ubuntu kein systemd?
<k1l_> frag mal bei den rpi leuten. die werden dir da helfen können
<jokrebel> EOD
<hevil> aha
<verdooft> #raspbian gibts.
<hevil> bin ich drinnen...
<jokrebel> na dann
<verdooft> Ok, viel Glück.
<hevil> ja dann danke für nichts
<verdooft> :-)
<jokrebel> ja danke auch für unsere Zeit hevil 
<verdooft> Das einzige, was ich mal in einem systemd Service angepasst habe, war mal, dass erst das Netz gestartet sein musste. Sonst liefs nicht. Da kann man bestimmt auch irgendeinen anderen Service oder gar einen Prozess eintragen, der gestartet sein muss. Hab damals einfach in bestehenden Services geschaut.
<verdooft> Hallo psychicist.
<ralle_techno> https://www.freesoft-board.to/thread/545285-kritische-l%C3%BCcken-bedrohen-thunderbird-nutzer/
<le_bot> Title: Kritische Lücken bedrohen Thunderbird-Nutzer - Software Talk - Freesoft-Board (at www.freesoft-board.to)
<ralle_techno> kennt sich jemand mit evolution mail aus?
<ralle_techno> immer wen ich eine emai beantworten will springt der cursor links neben der zu beantwortenden email
<ralle_techno> ich möchte das der cursor oben über die einkommende mail steht
<k1l_> ist der link für die frage?
<ralle_techno> nein, aber vieleicht hätte jemand geantwortet das ich thnderbird nehemne soll 
<ralle_techno> thunderbird frisst zuviel cpu bei mir
<ralle_techno> und da linux ja immer thunderbird dabei hat wollt ich das mal senden 
<verdooft> Danke, habs beendet und starte es erst wieder, wenns gepatcht ist.
<ralle_techno> jo, sind mehrere seiten die darüber schreiben. hier noch eine
<ralle_techno> https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Mail-Verschluesselung-Ueberpruefung-von-Enigmail-foerdert-kritische-Luecken-zutage-3924138.html
<le_bot> Title: Mail-Verschlüsselung: Überprüfung von Enigmail fördert kritische Lücken zutage | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<ralle_techno> wollt nicht spammen 
<ralle_techno> sory
<k1l_> das gilt in zusammenhang mit dem enigmail addon
<ralle_techno> ok 
<ralle_techno> aber wer weiss
<k1l_> deswegen fragte ich warum einer diesen link hier zeigt und dann zu evolution fragt
<verdooft> "Laut Posteo offenbarte das Audit neben den Gefahren der Thunderbird-Enigmail-Kombo auch grundlegende Schwächen in der Add-on-Architektur des Mail-Clients. Infolge einer unzureichenden Abgrenzung der Add-ons voneinander könnten Angreifer mittels kompromittierter Erweiterungen auf (sensible) Inhalte im Mail-Client zugreifen."
<verdooft> Ist aus dem Heiselink.
<verdooft> RSS-Feeds auch gefährlich...
<ralle_techno> ist das jetzt so ein problem für dich 
<ralle_techno> bist du hier der boss?
<k1l_> ralle_techno: ich bin nicht der boss, aber ich bin im op team, ja. zum normalen quatschen (über solche probleme  z.B. und ob thunderbird jetzt noch sicher ist oder nicht) haben wir den offtopic kanal. hier fokuzssieren wir uns auf die support probleme
<ralle_techno> wenn ich zuerst von evolutionmail geschrieben hätte wäre wieder einer gekommen und hätte gesagt installier doch thunderbird
<ralle_techno> ich kenn mich noch nich so gut aus
<ralle_techno> was es so für sonstige räume gibt
<k1l_> thunderbird ist einfach wesentlich weiter verbreitet als evoultion, eben auch aufgrund der vielen addons.
<ralle_techno> stimmt schon
<k1l_> deswegen kann ich dir auch nicht dabei helfen, was da jetzt genau in evolution nicht klappt
<ralle_techno> finde thunderbird ja auch nicht schlecht,frisst halt nur viel cpu bei mir
<ralle_techno> kein ding
<ralle_techno> vergiss die fragen 
<_moep_> dann installier ne bessere cpu oder mehr ram
<_moep_> *scnr*
<_moep_> oder mutt
<ralle_techno> der i5-2500 sollte eigentlich reichen 
<k1l_> frisst viel cpu? ist das eine alte oder sehr langsame cpu?
<k1l_> das sollte eigentlich klappen
<ralle_techno> jo
<_moep_> ralle_techno: wieviele Mails sind denn im Dir?
<ralle_techno> 200
<verdooft> Sind da Addons installiert, die hohen Ressourcenbedarf haben?
<ralle_techno> über imap
<_moep_> hm also 200 is ja pille-palle
<ralle_techno> hab nur enigmail
<verdooft> Ich hab Thunderbird auf einem 10 Jahre alten System laufen und keine Performanceprobleme.
<ralle_techno> hmm
<ralle_techno> der neue firefox 57 ist auch nicht das was die alle schreiben
<ralle_techno> auch mehr cu und ram
<ralle_techno> cpu und ram
<k1l_> hast du evtl eher zuwnig ram und er muss swap nutzen?
<ralle_techno> nein. hab 8gb und kommt nichtmal über 3
<verdooft> Welches Ubuntu verwendest du und welche Grafik ist drin? Unter Kubuntu hatte ich hohe Auslastung durch Kwin/xorg.
<ralle_techno> naja..ic mach mir erstmal einen tee ;) danke trotzdem an ale
<verdooft> Aber du hast ja den Thunderbirdprozess schon als Ursache isoliert?
<ralle_techno> xubuntu 
<ralle_techno> was meisnt mit isoliert
<verdooft> Dass wirklich der Thunderbird die CPU auslastet und nicht irgendwas anderes, wodurch der Thunderbird langsam wird.
<ralle_techno> ich hab zur zeit xubunti drauf weil ich das programm ableton live anteste
<ralle_techno> as, jo 
<ralle_techno> aso 
<ralle_techno> sollte das heissen 
<ralle_techno> danke erstmal 
<verdooft> Ok, im Web bin ich gerade darauf gestoßen, dass es daran liegen kann, wenn die Thunderbirddaten auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegen, vielleicht auch auf einem Dateisystem, wo das mounten dann mehr Ram beansprucht (hatte das mal bei NTFS), aber im letzten Fall wäre die Auslastung bei irgendeinem ntfs-mount-Prozess höher, nicht bei Thunderbird.
<verdooft> Bei dir sind die aber ganz normal in /home?
<ralle_techno> ja.. ordner .thunderbird im home
<verdooft> Mehr Ansätze habe ich gerade nicht.
<ralle_techno> ich installiere den morgen mal neu 
<ralle_techno> mal schauen dann 
<ralle_techno> ist schon ok..loieben dank für die mühe
<verdooft> Vielleicht ist da was dabei: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Performance_(Thunderbird)
<le_bot> Title: Performance (Thunderbird - MozillaZine Knowledge Base (at kb.mozillazine.org)
<ralle_techno> ich mach mir mal bookmark 
<ralle_techno> danke
<ralle_techno> erstmal einen ee trinken 
<ralle_techno> tee
<verdooft> Für Gmail per IMAP wird da empfohlen, was zu deabonnieren.
<ralle_techno> gmail bin ich los . hab einen account bei riseup
<verdooft> Ok, der sieht brauchbar aus, kannte ich noch garnicht.
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-30
<nsodsi> hallo, ist es möglich auf nem installations usb stick einen propitären treiber hinzuzufügen das der automatisch erkannt wird? ich habe nen dell PE1950 mit broadcom NetXtreme II netzwerkkarte und diese wird von ubuntuserver 17.10 nicht richtig erkannt. den treiber habe ich im *.bin format von dell vorliegen
<nsodsi> ac falsch die bin ist die firmware xD aber hb auc ne tar.gz
<nsodsi> oh buchstaben wurden gefressen. "ach falsch die *bin ist die firmware xD aber hab auch ne *tar.gz"
<nagetier> nsodsi: oft fehlt auch einfach nur die FW, und lässt sich mit dem Paketmanager nachinstallieren oder ins Dateisystem einzeln nachfügen
<nsodsi> nagetier: fakt ist ich kann nichts nachträglich installieren ^^ da kein netzwerkzugriff vorhanden kann ich auchnichts online ziehen
<nagetier> ja, hatte mir das schon gedacht :)
<nagetier> nsodsi: physisch hast du zugriff?
<nsodsi> ja
<nagetier> kein kabel für einen monitor vorhanden?
<nagetier> ist oft meine übergangslösung :)
<nagetier> nsodsi: wenn es nur die eine fw datei ist, die kannst natürlich auf den stick schieben
<nagetier> (an korrekter position)
<nsodsi> ich hätte halt gerne das die karte bei der installation auch erkannt wird damit er mir beim installieren der zusätzlichen serversoftware wie lamp und ssh und so keinen fehler rauswirft und auch direkt die updates laufen
<nsodsi> ich hatte da vorher debian drauf und da ging das irgendwie ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie xD sonst müsste man das ja eigentlich 1:1 übernehmen könne denke i ^^
<nagetier> joa, dürfte klappen
<nsodsi> aber ich ich es hinlegen muss weist du nicht zufällig? :D
<nagetier>  /lib/firmware/
<nagetier> nsodsi: du kannst auch das linux-firmware-nonfree.deb besorgen und auf den stick legen und dann per dpkg -i installieren
<nagetier> und hoffen dass deine karte dabei ist
<nsodsi> gibt es ne liste was da alles drauf ist?
<nagetier> ja, finde sie gerade selber nicht :/.. du musst nur in das passende packet für 17.120 nachsehen
<nagetier> *17.10
<orange__> was ist ein speech-dispatcher?
<nagetier> *paket .. (verdammt)
<jokrebel> orange__: Google kennt die Frage bereits
<orange__> ich such nen addon für firefox dass mir text vorlesen kann. klingt aber schrecklich roboterisch..
<jokrebel> naja - was erwartest Du von einem künstlichen "Vorleser"?
<orange__> dass er fast real klingt
<jokrebel> irgendwann mal vielleicht. Aber das ist hier zu offtopic
<nagetier> das dürfte dann kein open-source mehr sein
<nagetier> also "dürfte" wie "vermutlich"
<orange__> ich bin heute erst auf diese app gestoßen: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hyperionics.avar&hl=de ich finde die super. deshalb hab ich versucht mit anbox die app auf ubuntu laufen zu lassen. anbox läuft aber bei mir nicht. deshalb such ich gerade ne addon
<orange__> ok
<jokrebel> orange__: Der Ubuntu Artikel dazu ist übrigens https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe/
<le_bot> Title: Sprachausgabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> orange__: das it etwas für Android? Wie sollte das "einfach so" in Ubuntu implementierbar sein?
<orange__> mit anbox https://anbox.io/
<le_bot> Title: Anbox - Android in a Box (at anbox.io)
<k1l> orange__: für anbox oder android apps probleme wirst du dich schon direkt an anbox wenden müssen
<orange__> und gibt es ne möglichkeit bei ubuntu die ausgabe stimme zu ändern? oder hat das mit den addons bei firefox nichts zu tun? woher beziehen die denn ihre stimmen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-31
<tori_> test
<nsodsi> moin ich war gestern schon mal hier weil ich dachte ich würde einen treiber für die installation von ubuntu server 17.10 gebrauchen aber das scheint ein irrglaube gewesen zu sein. wie dem auch sei.. die installation bricht ab nach der softwareauswahl (tasksel?) mit einem fehler. mit STRG+ALT+F4(glaube F4 wars) bin ich in eine Textausgabe gekommen und da wurden mir fehlende abängigkeiten gezeigt.. http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<nsodsi> mach ich was falsch oder ist das image crap?
<nsodsi> 17.10 und 16.10 versuch
<nsodsi> bei desktop keine probleme
<jokrebel> Oops...da ist wohl was schief gelaufen. Entweder das angeforderte Bild ist nicht mehr verfügbar oder es hat sich ein anderer Fehler eingeschlichen.
<nsodsi> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=79f6ce-1514716824.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<nsodsi> ich kann es aufrufen :D
<jokrebel> warum sollte man 16.10 noch wollen. Wenn dann die LTS 16.04
<nsodsi> ach 16.4 meinte ich
<nsodsi> 04
<nsodsi> die lts
<jokrebel> nsodsi: der link vorhin war unvollständig
<nsodsi> bei mir wird der exakt gleich angezeigt aber egal wenns nu geht ^^^
<jokrebel> und bereits bei der erstinstallation Abhängigkeitsprobleme zu haben ist nicht normal
<nsodsi> das dachte ich mir
<nsodsi> das heruntergeladene image hat die gleiche summe wie angegeben sollte deshalb ok sein. auf usbstick hab ichs dann mit lili gemacht
<nsodsi> (windows rechnr) xD
<jokrebel> nsodsi: Dann nutzt Du einen schlechten IRC Client, der zu lange Posts einfach abschneidet anstatt sie auf die nächste Zeile automatisch umzubrechen. hier kam nur " http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show." an
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<nsodsi> webchat :D
<jokrebel> wo hast Du denn rntergeladen?
<nsodsi> ubuntuusers.e
<nsodsi> man
<nsodsi> tastatur
<nsodsi> ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> da gibt es nen Download? ... zeig mal den Link
<nsodsi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/
<le_bot> Title: Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Und welche genau dann heruntergeladen? Und dann auf DVD gebrannt? 
<jokrebel> Prüfsumme geprüft?
<jokrebel> vor dem brennen - aber auch dann nach dem brennen im bootmenü der DVD selbst?
<nsodsi> bei 17.10 die server version per direktlink: prüfsumme stimmte überein (mit 7z gecheckt) bei 16.04 die serverversion per direktlink auch prüfsumme gecheckt. mit linux live usb creator auf usb stick 
<nsodsi> im bootmenü selbst nicht nochmal
<nsodsi> ich flitz nochmal grad in den keller (vom dachboden xD)
<nsodsi> ok wieder da. da passt was nicht auf dem stick. *:D gibt es ne alternative zu lili?
<jokrebel> lili?
<nsodsi> linux live usb creator :D
<nsodsi> ok hab jetzt den univeral usb installer versucht. flitze nochmal runter xD
<nsodsi> ha!
<jokrebel> gehts jetzt? nsodsi 
<nsodsi> ich weiß nicht obs im image oder am lili lag. hab jetzt direkt bei canonical geladen und den anderen creator genommen und damit ging es
<nsodsi> jokrebel danke für den anstoß
<jokrebel> gerne
<nsodsi> mal direkt an das ubuntuusers team geschrieben xD
<verdooft> Hallo Loetmichel.
<verdooft> Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Jahr 2018.
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-23
<marshmello> Wie könnte ich aus einem Scan für den Leser nur bestimmte Partien sichtbar machen?
<marshmello> Quasi eine negativ Maske.
<apollo13> export als bild, drübermalen und neu abspeichern in einem format wo sichergestellt sind dass das nicht nur ein layer ist sondern wirklich übermalt
<marshmello> Naja, eigentlich möchte ich Quadrate für den Text der sichtbar bleibt und den Rest weiss oder sowas. Aber es sind mehrere Textstellen.
<marshmello> Geht das in OO-Draw?
<apollo13> nie verwendet, wahrscheinlich schon. aber du musst halt aufpassen dass du es als bild und nicht als pdf exportierst
<marshmello> Da ich das Dokument sowieso ausdrucken muss, spielen Layer keine Rolle.
<apollo13> achso
<marshmello> Ein PDF hat immer Layer?
<apollo13> nicht immer, aber text übermalen in eine pdf heißt im regelfall dass der text darunter noch da ist
<sdx23> nicht notwendigerweise. Gimp kann Ebenenmasken, da kannst du Rechtecke passend ziehen.
<apollo13> und du nur ein rechteck drüber pinselst, aber im "source" ist noch alles da
<apollo13> also wenns um sicherheit geht ist pdf schwärzen echt voll schwer
<apollo13> da ist seitenweise bilder exportieren sicherer (wenn es digital weiter gegeben werden soll)
<apollo13> bei nem ausdruck ist das dann ja eher egal ;)
<marshmello> Kann man das auch mit Krita leicht machen?
<marshmello> Intuitiv ist das Gegenteil, also ein Quadrat über den Text legen und dann schwärzen.
<marshmello> Mit Masken kenne ich mich nicht aus.
<apollo13> keine ahnung, ich kenne krita nicht
<ppq`> wenn es nur einzelne stellen sind, würde ich das ja eher andersrum machen: ausschnitte aus dem PDF in ein eigenes dokument einfügen. gibt dir auch mehr flexibilität bei der platzierung
<marshmello> ppq`, naja, ich möchte irgendwie beweisen, dass das dokument existiert, aber einige dinge sind privat.
<apollo13> in welcher welt ist denn sowas ein "beweis"?
<apollo13> wie willst du denn in der form jemals behaupten dass du das nicht einfach zsam gebastelt hast?
<marshmello> apollo13, naja, ich mache geltend, dass das dokument bei mir eingesehen werden kann.
<marshmello> im Rechtsmittelverfahren gilt noch vieles als Beweis.
<marshmello> formelle anforderungen kennen nur strafverfahren.
<marshmello> ist eine pseudowissenschaft also..
<ppq`> marshmello, PDFs kann man mit vielen methoden zensieren. einerseits über annotations, bspw. in okular mit der "highlight" funktion und halt die farbe auf schwarz stellen, danach als .pdf drucken damit der verdeckt inhalt nicht erhalten bleibt. oder aber die seiten einzeln in gimp bearbeiten, da gibt es ein paar hilfreiche tools zur konvertierung, z.b. https://github.com/firstlookmedia/pdf-redact-tools
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - firstlookmedia/pdf-redact-tools: a set of tools to help with securely redacting and stripping metadata from documents before publishing (at github.com)
<ppq`> (krita statt gimp sollte auch gehen, ja)
<marshmello> ppq`, so stellst denn beim okular-highlighter die farbe um?
<ppq`> in der sidebar gibts eine kategorie rezensionen
<ppq`> da in der baumansicht die erstellte rezension (z.B. "vieleck") auswählen, rechtsklick, eigenschaften
<dreamon> Hallo. Wie kriegt man diese lästigen warnings los: (zenity:23377): Gtk-WARNING **:  Theme parsing error: gtk.css:63:58: Junk at end of value for background-color
<ppq`> da kannst du auch "füllfarbe" festlegen damit es ausgefüllt ist
<dreamon> Mich würe interessieren welche gtk.css er meint. Dann könnte ich mal schauen wie ich die anpassen kann.
<ppq`> marshmello, wenn du keine sidebar siehst, F7 drücken
<marshmello> ppq`, alles klar, man kann auch den highlight mit rechtsklick anklicken. Komisch ist nur, dass man die Farbe nicht permament einstellen kann.
<ppq`> marshmello, doch, das geht. menü einstellungen - okular einrichten - anmerkungen
<ppq`> da kannst du die standardeinstellungen für alle werkzeuge festlegen
<stevieh> dreamon: bei mir im system gibt es nicht allzuviele gtk.css...
<stevieh> pro theme eins.
<dreamon> stevieh, Wenn ich wüßte welches ich damals eingestellt hab. ich verwende xfce und wenn ich dort auf Erscheinungsbild gehe, dann zeigt mir das aktive nicht an.
<marshmello> ppq`, danke. ein etwas unübersichtliches programm. :)
<stevieh> vielleicht einfach mal in den gtk.css nach background-color suchen und schauen, in welchen da ne Zeilennummer übereinstimmt?
<marshmello> kannst du auch die highlights vergrössern?
<marshmello> oder sind die fix?
<dreamon> stevieh, gute Idee.. danke
<ppq`> marshmello, och, geht eigentlich. es gibt verschiedene arten von "anmerkungen", für deinen zweck ist "vieleck" bestimmt nützlich. da klickst du im dokument die eckpunkte einzeln an (nicht ziehen).
<ppq`> um es zu schließen, einfach als letztes den ersten nochmal anklicken
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo allerseits. Ich habe, für einen Kumpel, ein Installationsimage für Windows 10 runtergaden. Der Plan war nun dieses auf einen Usb-Stick zu bringen. Nun ist das Image größer als 4GB (~5,1GB). Das Image ist auch mit md5sum verifiziert. Ein dd führt zu einem Stick, der nicht starten will. Der 'Startmedienersteller' (usb-creator-gtk) weigert sich das Image überhaupt zu importieren. Ich vermute, dass das was mit der 4GB G
<Lengsdorfer> renze zu tun hat. Was tun?
<Lengsdorfer> oh
<j0k> größerer Stick und kein fat
<Lengsdorfer> Der Stick ist ein 8GB Stick. Noch größer?
<j0k> oder ein 32er Image nehmen aber das will man eher nicht mehr
<Lengsdorfer> Was heißt "kein fat"? Ist die Formatierung vor dem dd gemeint?
<Lengsdorfer> <- hat keine Ahnung
<j0k> ja
<Lengsdorfer> Ist das nicht so, dass fat gar nicht größer als 4GB sein kann?
<j0k> und ich musste das auch rein mit Windows kreieren - unter Linux hab ich das nicht gebacken gekriegt. Aber eigentlich alles eher was für nebenan
<j0k> je Datei!
<Lengsdorfer> ahja
<tomreyn> Lengsdorfer: mit woeusb sollte es klappen. diese iso-images nicht nur zu schrieben sondern auch bootbar zu machen erfordert halt spezielle software die genau weiß wie, deswegen gibts da jeweils spezielle software für.
<Lengsdorfer> tomreyn, tx, werde ich probieren
<tomreyn> das 4 GB-limit von FAT spielt dabei keine rolle, woeusb richtest du direkt auf das volle zielmedium, also den usb-stick, nicht auf partitionen, und am ende hast du ein ntfs da soweit ich mich erinnere.
<Lengsdorfer> nun ja. Wenn's klappt, isses ja gut. Bislang hab ich alle isos erfolgreich mit dd auf usb stick gebracht und mir nie Gedanken über Formatierung gemacht. Ich dachte halt, dass das fehlschlägt, weils das erste über 4gb ist.
<tomreyn> dd hat ja mit dateisystemen erst mal nichts zu tun. aber mit den windows-isos würde dd soweit ich weiß nicht gehen weil die nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.
<hs> quit
<TheM4rco> Hallo, ich habe ein FTTH 1 Gbit Anbindung, bei Download und Speed Test steigt meine CPU auf 100% und alles stockt, warum ist das so gibt es da ein fix?
<tomreyn> schnellere hardware kaufen
<TheM4rco> hm? liegt es darn? 
<tomreyn> keine ahnung, schwer zu sagen beim jetzigen spärlichen informationsstand ;)
<Frickelpit> Teste es an einem anderen Gerät
<TheM4rco> Naja ein anderes gerät habe ich nicht, i5-5200 CPU @ 2.50GHz langt das nicht für 1gbit?
<tomreyn> i5-5200U (broadwell, 2015)? doch, sollte reichen. wie viel ram? und vor allem: welche ubuntu-version ist das, welcher kernel, wie lädst du runter und wie machst du den speed test?
<tomreyn> das wäre auch noch relevant:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999 
<tomreyn> und das:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:' 
<TheM4rco> tomreyn ja 2015 , ubuntu 18.04 8gb Ram
<tomreyn> letzteres gibt dir die laptop-modellnummer und aktuell installierte bios-version aus. bei laptops werden firmwareupgrades die auch die netzwerkgeräte betreffen nicht selten mit biosupgrades ausgeliefert, es kann also hilfreich sein da nach einem upgrade auf den seiten des herstellers zu schauen.
<tomreyn> 18.04 und 8 gGB RAM klingt erst mal nicht als ob es da ein problem geben sollte, es sei denn es ist software-, firmware- oder hardwarespezifisch.
<tomreyn> TheM4rco: bitte schreib (irgendwo hier) "tomreyn" wenn du weitere infos / fragen hast.
<TheM4rco> tomreyn Alles klar werde ich machen, teste morgen an meinem Raspberry Pi 4 der ankommt !!! mit dem Bios habe ich Probleme gehabt der wurde neu ersetzt und jetzt funktioniert dort die Intel® Management Engine nicht.
<TheM4rco> Kann es daran liegen?
<tomreyn> wenn das bios kaputt ist *kann* es damit zusammenhängen.
<tomreyn> aber ohne weitere infos (s.o.) ist das schwer zu sagen.
<tomreyn> welche funktionen der intel ME nutzt du denn?
<tomreyn> (bzw. würdest du gerne nutzen)
<tomreyn> ich persönlich bin ja immer froh wenn ich sie los werde und patche sie deshalb immer raus.
<TheM4rco> tomreyn: Naja ich selbst nutze keine Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
<TheM4rco> Funktionen, ich dachte es könnte daran liegen das meine CPU ansteigt wegen dem defekt.!!!
<j0k> wegen welchem Defekt?
<TheM4rco> j0k weil die Intel(R) Management Engine nicht starten kann!
<TheM4rco> als mein Bios Chip neu er setzt haben, haben die eine andere Firmware geladen...
<tomreyn> das klingt erst mal alles etwas merkwürdig, als ob nicht alle details korrekt wären, aber ich kann mich irren. zum ursprünglichen problem können wir dich gerne unterstützen wenn du weitere informationen bereit stellst.
<tomreyn> das ME-thema ist dann eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder --hardware
<tomreyn> * ##hardware
<sdx23> dreamon: was sagt ls -alh /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser #?
<sdx23> und "xdg-settings get default-web-browser"
<sdx23> und wo (as in "in welchem Programm") klickst du den Link an?
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich klick den Link einmal im hexchat an, genauso wie im Terminal/Terminator.. rechtsklick im Browser öffnen. dann startet Thunderbird
<dreamon> sdx23, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Dez 23 22:02 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/firefox
<dreamon> sdx23,  xdg-settings get default-web-browser → firefox.desktop
<dreamon> als gui läuft xubuntu/xfce
<sdx23> ah, dann vmtl. exo-open
<dreamon> sdx23, Wenn ich → gio open "https://www.speedtest.net" → öffnet thunderbird
<le_bot> Title: Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test (at www.speedtest.net)
<dreamon> sdx23 unter mime-type bearbeiten, finde ich überalle unter application/x-extension-html den Thunderbird aufgeführt.. 
<dreamon> sdx23, Führte auch nicht zum Erfolg diese umzustellen.
<dreamon> sdx23, Autsch.. Problem gelöst → https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/hyperlinks-immer-mit-firefox-als-standardbrowser-oeffnen → jetzt kann ich überall wieder links anklicken..
<le_bot> Title: Firefox als Standardbrowser festlegen, damit Links in diesem geöffnet werden | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-24
<TannenBaum> moin :)  ich hab's grad geschafft bluetooth zu deaktiveren. und in den einstellungen lässt sich dieser schieberiegler nicht mehr aktivieren. Ich kann nur zwischen grauem Aus und orangem Aus entscheiden. ich hab auch mit dem befehl "sudo service bluetooth restart" den dienst erneut gestartet. funktioniert aber nicht ..
<j0k> was sagt rfkill
<TannenBaum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxx4ht45Tq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TannenBaum> ich starte mal den pc nochmal neu. auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das was bringt. bis denne.
<TannenBaum> so. hat geklappt. ich hab keine ahnung woran es lag, aber der neustart hat es wohl resettet. schöne x-mas!
<TheM4rco> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Sicherheit Problem, ich habe mir Root Zugriff auf mein ISP FTTH Router verschaff und habe das gesehen da sind 6 Ip Adressen die Rechte haben auf mein Router oder? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGx2yWMTGj/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-25
<dreamon> Ist es möglich über Ubuntu 3 Monitore anzusteuern. Am Notebook hab ich zwei Screen. Nun würde ich gerne über usb ( hab so einen USB-VGA Adapter ) verwenden..
<dreamon> Ups. 3:22Uhr.. 
<dreamon> tomreyn, noch aktiv?
<dreamon> Ist es möglich über Ubuntu 3 Monitore anzusteuern. Am Notebook hab ich zwei Screen. Nun würde ich gerne über usb ( hab so einen USB-VGA Adapter ) verwenden..
<dreamon> Kann ich mir den Versuch sparen, oder geht das eventuell sogar?
<koegs> grundsätzlich geht das, warum auch nicht
<koegs> kommt halt drauf an ob der USB Adapter von Ubuntu unterstützt wird
<dreamon> koegs, Das Teil liegt schon ein paar Jahre in der Schublade. Zum Programmieren wärs bestimmt nicht schlecht. 
<dreamon> Inwiefern es unterstützt wird, keine Ahnung, aber es lief schon mal unter Ubuntu
<koegs> wieso wieder so zögerlich... probieren geht über studieren
<koegs> anstecken, monitor dran, gucken ob was in den settings gezeigt wird
<dreamon> Der hat einen VGA Anschluß. Muß erstmal einen Monitor suchen. Aber ich teste es die Tage. Der lief damals nicht OutOfTheBox.
<Fussel> moin leutz
<Fussel> wie richte ich ein gast system ein? also eins ohne passwort, kann auch die daten wieder verlieren
<Fussel> ds ging damals irgendie einfacher
<tomreyn> wenn da sonst niemand drauf arbeitet ist es wohl am einfachten den user in die sudo-gruppe zu packen, auto-login anzuschalten und sudo ohne passwort zu erlauben oder das user-passwort identisch wie den benutzernamen zu setzen.
<tomreyn> falls es doch shared ist, dann gibt's die "gastsitzung", dann aber noch drauf achten dass die home-verzeichnisse anderer user nicht für alle lesbar sind.
<Fussel> ah, da, danke tomreyn :)
<Fussel> ja, so soll es auch sein
<Fussel> also das keiner beim anderen lesen darf
<tomreyn> ist leider nicht standard
<Fussel> war es aber nicht mal?
<tomreyn> weiß ich nicht genau, bei debian glaub ich schon
<Fussel> ich meine mich irinnern zu können mal einfach gast anklicken zu können beim login
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser   ändert man wie neue home-verzeichnisse angelegt werden, aber für bereits bestehende muss man trotzdem noch chmod -R drüber laufen lassen
<Fussel> aber ich vermute mal, ein neuer user der nen automatischen login hat tut für mich seine zwecke
<Fussel> der gast ist eigentlich nur dafür da um browsen und chaten zu können, ohne so wenig wie möglich vorwissen
<tomreyn> die guest-session ist ein lightdm-feature, aber es ist halt leider auch buggy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1742912
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1742912 “Please confine guest sessions again” : Bugs : lightdm package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> und inzwischen nutzt ubuntu ja per default gdm
<tomreyn> siehe auch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<le_bot> Title: CustomizeGuestSession - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Fussel> joa, was solls, man gewöhnt sich an allem
<tomreyn> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/414
<le_bot> Title: create a guest session (#414) · Issues · GNOME / gdm · GitLab (at gitlab.gnome.org)
<Fussel> weia, der ring wird arg dünn auf meine größe, mit etwas pech darf ich n neuen bestellen
<p01nt3r> guten abend und frohe weihnachten. ich will audio über den hdmi-ausgang meiner grafikkarte an den tv ausgeben, aplay -l gibt mir aber kein hdmi-ausgabegerät an. was kann ich tun, damit das funktioniert?
<p01nt3r> bzw. wovon hängt es denn alles ab, ob es funktioniert? grafikkarten-treiber? alsa? pulseaudio?
<stevieh> das klingt alles drei so, als ob du auf dem richtigen weg bist :-)
<p01nt3r> habe eben mal den 340er von nvidia installiert (ist eine 9400 GT), brachte aber keine änderung.
<p01nt3r> scheinbar muss man das nouveau-modul nicht mehr sperren?
<stevieh> dann vielleicht mal aufmerksam lesen, was in dmesg steht und ja wird wohl alsa sein, was du noch richtig treten musst. Oder vielleicht auch pulse. k.a. was gerade musi macht
<stevieh> und mit nvidia mag ich mich nicht mehr auskennen.
<p01nt3r> die auflösung ist auf dem tv echt riesig, kann fast nix mehr lesen, wenn ich die runterstelle wirds extrem unscharf.
<p01nt3r> habe da evt. was: ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio hmm
<p01nt3r> nochmal grundsätzlich die frage: muss denn der nvidia-treiber dazu installiert sein oder kann nouveau das auch?
<p01nt3r> sonst muss ich mich hier noch zusätzlich mit dem problem der grottigen darstellung/auflösung herum plagen xD
<p01nt3r> eben was testen, brb
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-26
<dreamon> Will mein Home 1:1 kopieren. Destination HDD ist leer und ext4 formatiert wie die Quelle. reicht ein rsync -av?
<stevieh> für home sollte das reichen.
<stevieh> ich mach das immer mit tar
<dreamon> dachte tar vereinigt das zu einem File? Erzähl mal
<stevieh> time tar -S -cf - . | tar -C /da/solls/hin -xf -
<dreamon> stevieh, du gehst mit cd in das jeweilige Verzeichnis und führst du das so aus.. ? 
<stevieh> reicht ja die wurzel vom home
<dreamon> was macht das - vor dem .?
<stevieh> das ist stdout/in, da gehen die Daten drüber.
<stevieh> das entspricht dem - am ende, ist eine pipe
<dreamon> und warum machst du das generell mit tar? 
<stevieh> weil es schneller geht und weil das - bei ganzen platten - die special devices richtig macht.
<dreamon> Na dann.. mit special devices ist was genau gemeint? bei /home sollte das theoretisch doch egal sein?
<stevieh> genau, das sagte ich oben. Special devices sind halt die in /dev etc.
<dreamon> sprich wenn ich / kopiere. Das würde rsync nicht richtig machen und ich hätte dann ein nicht bootendes System?
<stevieh> k.a. ich hab schon immer tar genommen für sowas und nie rsync
<dreamon> stevieh, Danke.. das werd ich nun mal antesten.. 
<dreamon> stevieh, tar: ./.conky....Play-Bold.ttf unplausibel alter Zeitstempel 1963-09-17 .. interessant *LOL*
<dreamon> aber sehr gesprächig ist das nicht.. sprich wie weiter er ist, wäre schon interessant oder was er gerade macht.
<stevieh> man tar
<stevieh> mann mann
<dreamon> stevieh, Meinte ja nur..(sorry) tar: ./.config/delug/ipc/deluge-gtk: Socket ignoriert → was heißt das im diesem Zusammenhang?
<stevieh> dass das ein socket ist, und der ignoriert wird
<dreamon> das ist der Teil den ich versehe. Nur was ein socket in einem Dateisystem zu suchen hat. Kenne das nur in Verbindung mit Netzwerk.
<stevieh> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_descriptor
<le_bot> Title: File descriptor - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<sdx23> alles ist ein Haustier
<j0k> tar ./.conky? warum nicht einfach das conky aus den Repos?
<stevieh> ich vermute weil .conky eher nicht in den repos ist :-)
<stevieh> vor allem ~/.conky
<j0k> müsst ich mich jetzt schwer täuschen, wenn mein conky aus ner Fremdquelle oder nem PPA wär
<stevieh> und da haben die dir auch gleiche deine configuration mit installiert? Die sind ja nett.
<j0k> Min mir recht sicher, dass das ein einfaches apt install conky war (vielleicht conky-all?)
<j0k> *Bin
<stevieh> maaaan. das ist sein home und der config ordner
<j0k> Konfiguriert hab ich das selbst, wie man das halt eigentlich so macht
<j0k> und dann hat und braucht conky kein /home/user/.conky Verzeichnis  sondern nur eine Datei /home/user/.conkyrc
<stevieh> und wo macht man sachen rein, die conky braucht? Fonts, icons etc?
<j0k> sowas braucht conky nicht (zumindest wenn man es minimalistisch mag)
<stevieh> wenn man es minimalistisch mag, braucht man sicher kein conky :-)
<j0k> Ansichtssache
<stevieh> apselut
<stevieh> da ich ihn eh nie sehe, hab ich den auch wieder abgestellt. 
<stevieh> Als login screen auf nem Server wäre er schön, aber sowas hab ich nicht mehr
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-27
<TannenBaum> ich möchte arduino nano mit ubuntu nutzen. zum installieren hab ich eine *.c datei und ein Makefile gefunden. wie installiere ich das?
<j0k> ist da keine Anleitung? Wo findet man sowas?
<TannenBaum> http://iot.fkainka.de/driver
<le_bot> Title: Treiber- NanoESP & Pretzelboard - Internet of Things mit dem NanoESP (at iot.fkainka.de)
<Frickelpit> lies doch mal die readme.txt
<TannenBaum> ja. usage. was genau geb ich da jetzt ein?^
<TannenBaum> sudo #make Makerfile ?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> make
<Frickelpit> ggfs. mit sudo
<TannenBaum> https://pastebin.com/c37Xmbdc
<le_bot> Title: Nano - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> installier mal das Paket build-essential
<TannenBaum> https://pastebin.com/iNNsydNf
<le_bot> Title: nano2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TannenBaum> ich hab build-essential installiert und einmal update und upgrade
<Frickelpit> https://github.com/juliagoda/CH341SER
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - juliagoda/CH341SER: CH341SER driver with fixed bug (at github.com)
<TannenBaum> ok. das hat geklappt. thx. nur warnungen wegen ungenutzen variabelen.
<TannenBaum> im arduino programm sind keine weiteren seriellen schnittstellen aufgetaucht. soll hier ein zusätzlicher port erscheinen? (das war bei windows so). beim auf das board  schreiben kommt der fehler "avrdude: ser_open(): can't open device "/dev/ttyUSB0": Permission denied"
<Frickelpit> https://www.makershop.de/ch340-341-usb-installieren/
<le_bot> Title: CH340/CH341 USB Treiber richtig installieren Arduino - MAKERSHOP.DE (at www.makershop.de)
<TannenBaum> thx. dann werde ich jetzt laut anleitung den pc neu starten.
<TannenBaum> bis jetzt gleiche fehlermeldung. ich hab jetzt bei dem arduino programm noch eine aktualisierung gefunden..
<TannenBaum> ok. es waren wohl die nicht aktualisierten bibliotheken innerhalb des arduino programmes, die auch durch generelles sudo update/upgrade nicht aktualisiert wurden
<j0k> upgrade oder full-upgrade?
<stevieh> TannenBaum: du wirst keine rechte auf der seriellen schnittstelle haben.
<TannenBaum> nur upgrade
<ring0> wenn berechtigung, dann eventuell in die gruppe dialout hinzufügen
<TannenBaum> berechtigung hat sich jetzt ergeben. nachdem ich die bibliotheken aktualisiert hatte. jetzt hab ich grad ein synchronisierungsproblem..
<TannenBaum> "avrdude: stk500_getsync() attempt 10 of 10: not in sync: resp=0x0d" im arduino programm
<stevieh> ring0: genau.
<ring0> es gibt auch zwei nette grundlagen artikel im wiki: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arduino/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AVR/
<le_bot> Title: Arduino › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> TannenBaum, in tools richtiges board ausgewählt? richtigen serial port ausgewählt?
<TannenBaum> board hab ich arduino nano ausgewählt (auf dem board steht nichts, aber in der anleitung  (franzis makerkit internet of things)). Prozessor atmega328. als port hab ich nur die möglichkeit /dev/ttyUSB0.
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-28
<_moep_> huhu ppq 
<ppq> moin
<Fussel> jaja, "software problem* und warum ha ich jetzt bunte finger?
<Fussel>  aber ich hab n trick gelernt, es gibt druckkopfreiniger die man einfach in ne lehre patrone füllt
<Fussel> sagt der mir aber erst als ich den ultraschallreiniger einschalte
<Fussel> ... und der halbe trucker über den tisch verteilt ist
<Fussel> drucker
<Fussel> sorry, wrong channel :>
<marshmello> Ich habe ein pdf mit mehreren doppelseiten erstellt und möchte nach dem copy & paste verfahren die seiten auf einer A4 seite anordnen (vermutlich 4 davon). Wo mache ich sowas am besten?
<marshmello> das pdf ist ein buchscan.
<PBeck> pdfjam scheint das zu können. Mal gucken
<PBeck> https://superuser.com/questions/366490/how-to-merge-multiple-pdf-files-onto-one-page-with-pdftk
<le_bot> Title: How to merge multiple PDF files onto one page with pdftk? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<PBeck> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDFjam/ - ah und es gibt auch einen wiki-artikel dazu :)
<le_bot> Title: PDFjam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Am Ende des Wikiartikel scheint genau dein Anwendungsfall beschrieben zu sein :)
<marshmello> Ne, ich habe nur ein pdf und will screenshots daraus in ein dokument einfügen.
<marshmello> damit ich auf einer seite mehrere seiten des pdfs habe.
<marshmello> ich glaube oo-draw macht das.
<PBeck> aso - viel einfacher dann. Einfach mit Shift + Druck ein Screenshot machen
<PBeck> in der Zwischenablage kann ihn dann überall einfügen auch in writer
<marshmello> Ich habe die Screenshots mit dem Screenshot tool abgeseichert.
<marshmello> Leider stimmt dann die Qualität nicht. Der Ausdruck wird ziemlich schlecht lesebar.
<marshmello> die dinger werden als .png abgespeichert. liegt's daran?
<j0k> Ein Bild in PDF gepackt wird nie wieder besser als das PNG
<marshmello> das mache ich nicht mal, ich drucke direkt aus draw.
<marshmello> hach, wie kann ich am besten eine textstelle die mir wichtig ist hervorheben?
<j0k> wenn Screenshot ok ist kann ich da shutter empfehlen 
<j0k> Da gibts ein Werkezug für Verpixeln und auch für Textmarker
<marshmello> j0k, habe ich mal ausprobiert und nur bahnhof verstanden. ein extrem unübersichtliches programm.
<j0k> shutter?
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shutter/ find ich alles andere als unübersichtlich
<le_bot> Title: Shutter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Hab hier einen USB VGA Adapter am Notebook. Soll ein 3ter Bildschirm werden. Das Teil ist schon etwas betagt. Jedoch es zeigt auf diesem Bildschirm einen Roten Rand an. Leider zeigt es Arandr und Anzeige nicht als Montior an.
<dreamon> Hab hier einen USB VGA Adapter am Notebook. Soll ein 3ter Bildschirm werden. Das Teil ist schon etwas betagt. Jedoch es zeigt auf diesem Bildschirm einen Roten Rand an. Leider zeigt es Arandr und Anzeige nicht als Montior an.
<dreamon> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0711:0900 Magic Control Technology Corp. SVGA Adapter
<dreamon> lsmod zeigt → sisusbvga              36864  0
<dreamon> Brauch ich dafür ein xorg.conf? bzw /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ eintrag?
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-29
<dreamon>  Hab hier einen USB VGA Adapter am Notebook. Soll ein 3ter Bildschirm werden. Das Teil ist schon etwas betagt. Jedoch es zeigt auf diesem Bildschirm einen Roten Rand an. Leider zeigt es Arandr und Anzeige nicht als Montior an.
<dreamon> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0711:0900 Magic Control Technology Corp. SVGA Adapter
<dreamon> lsmod zeigt → sisusbvga              36864  0
<dreamon> Kann man ubuntu irgendwie anschupsen das es eine xorg.conf erzeugt?
<dreamon> tomreyn, ping
<tomreyn> dreamon: personal poabwischer und supporter zu diensten?
<dreamon> tomreyn, ;) Hab dich im englischen support gesehen. Dachte der hats drauf... 
<tomreyn> die xorg.conf wird per default automatisch erzeugt
<tomreyn> ok, ich will nur vermeiden dass du dir angewöhnst mich bei deinen supportfragen zu pingen. aber dann ists diesmal gut. ;-)
<dreamon> Nunja. damit hab ich nicht so gut Erfahrung gemacht. zumal er meine Hybrid nicht richtig einrichtet..
<tomreyn> sis usb klingt ja böse, was ist denn das?
<dreamon> Das ist ein USB/VGA Adapter mit einem alten VGA Ausgang. 
<dreamon> Der Monitor geht ein, und man sieht einen Roten Rahmen. Das heißt der wird irgendwie richtig initalisiert.
<tomreyn> und was hast du sonnst noch für grafikkarten da drin?
<dreamon> Auch modprobe scheint den einzubinden.
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook mit einer hybrid intel/nvidia, die hab ich mit prime-select im intel mode stehen.
<dreamon> Intel i915
<tomreyn> oh, nvidia. mit proprietärem treiber also?
<dreamon> nein schon der Ubuntu eigene.. 
<tomreyn> also zeigt lsmod | grep nvidia    nur nvidia-drm an?
<dreamon> Aber nicht den 340.xx den er vorschlägt, sonder 3.90
<dreamon> nein das lsmod | grep nvidia zeigt nix an, nur intel krams 
<tomreyn> ah ok, und welchen grafischen desktop hast du da? den standard gnome-shell oder was anderes?
<tomreyn> und ubuntu-, kernelversion
<dreamon> xubuntu 18.04.3Lts, Linux mydreamon 4.15.0-72-generic
<tomreyn> okay, hmm, kannst ja mal HWE / LTSE probieren, vielleicht hilfts.
<tomreyn> !ltse
<tomreyn> !hwe
<tomreyn> hmpf, also    sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<dreamon> Mit der Umschaltung von intel auf nvidia auch probleme. habe dann mit händisch eine in xorg.conf.d 20.intel .. 30.nvidia config zusammengebastelt, die ich selbst immer reinkopiere.. damit gehts prächtig.
<tomreyn> ansonsten ist der ansatz mit der eigenen xorg.conf auch nicht schlecht, die hat auch ne man page: man xorg.conf
<dreamon> Ich hab da schon was gefunden zu der karte.. Aber scheinbar beißt sich das mit dem Intel.. weil dann das bild dort nicht mehr kam.
<dreamon> mom ich such kurz..
<tomreyn> puh anstrengend sowas. an sich sollte das auch ohne eigene xorg.conf gehen. aber usb-videokarten und nvidia unter linux kann ich echt nur von abraten (ich weiß das mit nvidia sehen hier und grundsätzlich sicher einige anders)
<tomreyn> jedenfalls hab ich keinen spaß dran sowas zu supporten: viel glück!
<dreamon> https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/threads/solved-getting-usb-vga-to-work.52196/
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Getting Usb Vga To Work | Official Pyra and Pandora Site (at pyra-handheld.com)
<dreamon> Kein Problem. Nur eine Generelle Frage. das darf ich nicht in die gleiche config eintragen wie die Nvidia. verwendet er beides wenn ich das in die xorg.conf.d reinkopiere?
<dreamon> Meine Englischkenntnisse geben das nicht her.
<tomreyn> konfigurationsdateien die in *.d/ -verzeichen abgelegt werden werden immer einfach per cat * zusammenbepappt und somit gleichzeitig verwendet
<tomreyn> also nicht wirklich per cat *, aber wie als ob man es damit machen würde
<tomreyn> also alles was da drin ist wird berücksichtigt
<dreamon> tomreyn, letzte Frage, wer erzeugt diese .conf ? kann ich das händisch anschupsen?
<tomreyn> du kannst manuell eine erstellen mit nem texteditor
<dreamon> Das schon, aber bei einer Neuinstallation werden die ja auch automatisch erzeugt.. 
<tomreyn> nur wenn du do spezialitäten wie nvidia proprietären treiber hast, andernfalls ist xorg.conf.d/ leer und xorg.conf existiert gar nicht
<dreamon> Achso. Darum, hab mich schon gewundert.
<tomreyn> weil man halt quelloffene treiber so anpassen kann dass die Xorg helfen beim Start ne sinnvolle xorg.conf nur dynamisch im Arbeitsspeicher zu erzeugen
<dreamon> tomreyn, DANKE.. sorry wegen des anpingen..
<tomreyn> die wird dann gar nicht erst auf platte geschrieben
<tomreyn> alles gut, und bitte
<marshmello> wie kann ich eine zeichnung an einem bild in oo-writer verankern?
<marshmello> bzw. groupieren.
<marshmello> damit sich beides mitverschiebt.
<stevieh> hmm? du verankerst sie an nem absatz?
<stevieh> zeichnest du direkt in oowriter?
<marshmello> stevieh, ich habe ein bild im absatz verankert und möchte eine elipse an diesem bild festmachen/groupieren
<marshmello> ja, direkt.
<stevieh> I see. ich zeichne "aus prinzip" nicht direkt in writer sondern mach die Zeichnungen als impress und übernehm die dann per GDI. Damit lassen die sich besser skalieren.
<stevieh> d.h. da kann ich dir nicht genau helfen, vermute, wenn du beides am gleichen Absatz verankerst, sollte das gehen.
<stevieh> ich würde das bild mit sprechblase in impress machen und halt per gdi importieren.
<marshmello> impress? nicht draw?
<stevieh> ich nehm immer impress, weil ich oft eh noch präsentationen damit mache, aber sollte mit draw ebenso gehen. Sollte sogar mit write gehen, ist halt immer "indirekt"
<_moep_> so jetzt snowden
<_moep_> urgs
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine gute Beschreibung wie man von legacy boot auf uefi umzieht? Will ne andere SSD als / verwenden und dabei werd ich eh umpartitionieren. Könnte also uefi vorsehen, falls ich mal in der Zukunft auf ein neues Gerät das nur UEFI kann, umziehe.
<ppq> dreamon_, so verbastelt wie ich deine ubuntus kenne wäre eine neuinstallation wohl sinnvoller *duck*
<dreamon_> ppq, Verbastelt? Das läuft seit 10Jahren mit ständigen Upgrades. Da gibts halt Streß. Neuinstallation ist der Selbstmord, weil ich millionen Änderungen gemacht hab. Die würde ich schon gerne Behalten wollen.
<dreamon_> Ich habs bereits versucht mit neuinstallation und bin dann immer wieder zurückgerudert. Weil irgendetwas immer streß machte.
<j0k> Jahrzehnte alte Frickelanpassungen sind mehr Hölle
<dreamon_> j0k, Naja. Man muß halt hartnäckig sein.. 
<stevieh> so viel kann da doch gar nicht von hand gemacht sein.
<dreamon_> stevieh, Oh doch.. 
<stevieh> wo? Im home dir oder im rest?
<stevieh> im Rest würde mich wundern, weil da so viel passiert ist, dass 75% eh nicht mehr relevant sind
<dreamon_> Was für Partitionen brauch ich den für uefi? eine /boot und eine Efi? 
<dreamon_> Alleine die Programme, die Paket zu installieren.. Ein Drama. Da geht das nicht mehr und jenes gibts nicht mehr.. dann abhängigkeit hier und da.. nene.. Dann gehts wieder los, das man optionen setzen muß das die und jenes wieder am Notebook läuft. Dann die Grafikkarte Hybrid, der von Ubuntu falsch erkannt wird.. mir fallen zig Dinge ein.
<dreamon_> Und wie groß? weil nur im moment mit Legacy booten. Wenn dann neue Kiste hab würde ich das gerne dann auf UEFI umstellen, weil die neuen angeblich nur noch UEFI unterstützen.
<j0k> dreamon_: Wenn das schon > 10 Jahre alt ist ist das dann vielleicht auch noch 32bit?
<dreamon_> j0k, nein.. 64bit 18.04.03 und läuft super!
<stevieh> das ist ja auch keine 10 Jahre alt.
<stevieh> das geht noch klar.
<j0k> 19:24   dreamon_ | ppq, Verbastelt? Das läuft seit 10Jahren mit ständigen Upgrades. D
<dreamon_> j0k, Und wo ist der widerspruch.? Ich habe das System seit 10Jahren immer wieder auf die neueste Ubuntu version aktualisiert, aber nie eine Neuinstallation gemacht.
<j0k> das war nur wegen 19:43    stevieh | das ist ja auch keine 10 Jahre alt
<ppq> macl back to topic. bis geräte kein CSM mehr können wird es noch lange dauern
<ppq> also nutz deine installation doch einfach weiter so wie sie ist
<dreamon_> Wie gesagt ich will ja nur die Partitionen vorbereiten für den Tag X
<ppq> uefi bringt praktisch keine vorteile
<j0k> Und ich würd ja für diesen Fall nichts am laufenden System ändern. Allerhöchstens die Platte Klonen und mit der experimentieren
<dreamon_> ppq, Nun ich hatte mir neulich ein Flottes Gerät zugelegt, Ein ACER notebook. Und war mit den nerven am Boden weil ich Ubuntu nicht starten konnte. Und hab beim Support angerufen und der sagte mir ich muß UEFI machen. Zum "Glück" hatte das Gerät einen Fehler und ging retour. Aber der 2.Level support von denen sagte mir. ich muß Uefi machen, sonst geht das teil nicht.
<ppq> dreamon_, im bios hättest du sicherlich CSM aktivieren können, heißt halt oft anders
<dreamon_> j0k, Genau das mach ich. Ich will auf eine größere SSD umziehen und mir die partitionen gleich so einrichten.
<dreamon_> ppg, ich konnte diesen Secure Boot abschalten aber UEFI nicht. War ein Acer Nitro 5. Support hat mir das bestätigt. Ich solle die datei aus dem /uefi ordner ins Bios laden, dann würde er davon booten wurde mir gesagt. 
<dreamon_> Die hatten dort sogar sone blöde bootoption wo er die SSD nicht mal mehr erkannt, nachdem ich Ubuntu aufgespielt habe. Mußte auf AHCI umstellen. Dachte machst ein Bios upgrade die werden das schon verbessert haben. Dann haben sie die AHCI funktion ganz rausgenommen gehabt. Support sagt ja. das wissen wir. Da gibts eine geheime Tastenkombination im Bios.. STRG+ALT+S dann konnte ich wieder auf AHCI umstellen. 
<dreamon_> Aber gebootet hat das ubuntu trotzdem nie. Und UEFI blieb mir wegen Hardware defekt noch erspart.
<dreamon_> Kann es sein, das keiner von euch UEFI verwendet?
<j0k> ja
<ppq> doch. ist aber umständlich, von legacy auf uefi umzuziehen. möglicherweise kann boot-repair das automatisch für dich erledigen
<ppq> live-cd booten, ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair hinzufügen, boot-repair installieren und ausführen, auf recommended klicken
<dreamon_> ppq, Ich will ja gar nicht umzeihen auf uefi sondern nur die Partitionen dafür vorbereiten. Das wenn Tag X kommt ich das dann auch einrichten kann. Ohne wieder alles neu zu Partitionieren..
<ppq> du willst was basteln das sowohl in CSM und UEFI mode geht, verstehe ich das richtig?
<ppq> das ist verbastelung++ :)
<ppq> wenn dann mach gleich ganz uefi
<Fussel> ich nutze uefi
 * j0k würde so eine große Veränderung ja mit ner von grund auf neuen Installation angehn
<ppq> ist anscheinend nicht gewünscht, j0k 
<j0k> aber vermutlich auch nicht supported ;-)
<ppq> wieso nicht`
<Fussel> neu installieren mit uefi, sicherung einspielen
<Fussel> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<dreamon_> ppq, CSM soll gehen. Aber ohne viel Partitionierungsarbeiten dann auch auf UEFI (in der Zukunft) realisierbar.
<dreamon_> Fussel, ähm. interessanter Ansatz.
<Fussel> seit dem x230 läuft das auf ubuntu eher im hintergrund wovon man nix mitbekommt
<j0k> ppq: na dann ;-D viel erfolg dabei
<dreamon_> Fussel, Wobei ich bestimmt auf /boot aupassen müsste.. Das wird ja wohl in der Uefi partition sein.
<ppq> leg halt eine ESP an, umpartitionieren musst du sowieso. ob du das jetzt oder später tust ist doch wurst
<dreamon_> ppq, Na jetzt zieh ich halt gerade auf ne größere SSD um, da hätte es sich halt angeboten.
<ppq> dreamon_, leg halt die partition mit an, fertig
<Fussel> dreamon_, eigentlich nur wenn du ne eigene homepartition hast
<dreamon_> Was ist ein ESP.. finde dazu nix
<ppq> efi system partition
<ppq> eine ganz normale partition, die als ESP markiert wird in der GPT partitionstabelle
<dreamon_> ppq, Wie groß? Wobei das mit der Neuinstallation schon vermutlich einfacher sein wird, dann alles reinkopieren.. 
<ppq> 100 MB reichen. wahrscheinlich auch weniger, ka.
<Fussel> ich verzichte nunmal auf eine homepartition und nutze dejadub
<dreamon_> Ich hab eine eigene /home Festplatte. 
<dreamon_> Mist das ich mir dem Installieren und dann reinkopieren nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin.Hab mich schon manuell mit UEFI kämpfen sehen.
<Fussel> ich mach das halt über ne usb festplatte per datensicherung
<dreamon_> Fussel, Ich mach immer komplette Images. 
<Fussel> ist mir zu viel datenmüll dann
<Fussel> den ich unöterweise hin und her schicke
<dreamon_> Mit was kopierst du? rsync
<Fussel> keine ahnung, ist ein klick mit dejadub
<j0k> Deja Dup
<Fussel> da drinn gibts nur zwei klicks, entweder sichern oder wie zurück, ende
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup/
<le_bot> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> ich hab das vor jahren mal eingrichtet seit dem läufts
<dreamon_> Und als was sichert der? zip tar oder nur 1:1 Dateien? 
<Fussel> meiner sichert nur medien und einstellungen
<j0k> nutz duplicity
<dreamon_> Fussel, Also keine Kompletten Festplatten oder Partitionen?
<Fussel> nö
<Fussel> dazu nutze ich dd
<Fussel> und so viel partitionen oder festplatten habe ich nicht
<dreamon_> Fussel, Das heißt du würdest in meinem Fall von / eine dejadub sicherung machen. Neuinstallieren und dann in diese / zurückspielen.
<Fussel> so in etwa ja
<dreamon_> von livecd starten, natürlich vorher / löschen .. und reinspielen.. Und das läuft dann? schon mal gemacht?
<Fussel> ist recht optimal voreingestellt, ich weiß nichtmehr wie
<Fussel> ist jahre her seit ich nur noch die zwei buttons nutze
<dreamon_> Nunja das beste Backup taugt nur soviel, als das es beim Rückspielen auch funktioniert.
<j0k> oder rsync ... aber sichert halt vermutlich alle möglichen Altlasten auch zurück
<dreamon_> j0k, Altlasten?
<Fussel> ja, das mein ich ja, manche einstellungen verändern sich doch, da muss man per hand nachhelfen
<j0k> In 10 Jahren hat sich schon am Grundsystem vieles geändert 
<dreamon_> fstab.. klar.. aber sonst..
<Fussel> ja, genau, backup zurückspielen ist ne super gelegenheit zum aufräumen :D
<dreamon_> j0k, Ahso, das er quasi nicht bootet wenn ich meinen alten Kram reinschreibe.
<j0k> durchaus denkbar, dass eine "alte" Konfigurationsdatei auch mal kontraproduktiv werden könnte
<dreamon_> Fussel, ganz im Gegenteil, was Ubuntu alles für einen Kram draufschiebt den ich gar nicht haben will.
<dreamon_> Danke Leute, jetzt weiß ich zumindest wo ich weiterfeilen kann. MERCI
<Fussel> dreamon_, den hast du mit kompletten platten auf jeden fall
<Fussel> ich geh mal in den keller fahren, neues bier holen
<Fussel> so, wieder da
<Besi> Hallo kann mir einer mit diesem Youtube dl helfen in will nur die mp3 in der besten Qualität runterladen 320kbs wie ist den der befehl ???
<j0k> youtube download mp3 bei Google eingeben sollte helfen
<Besi> habe ich auch schon gemacht aber die Qualität ist nicht gut und außerdem ladet es nicht jedes Video runter
<Scytale89> man youtube-dl zeigt alle möglichen Optionen an. " --audio-quality 0 " nimmt die höchst verfügbare Qualität
<Besi> ich habe es so gemacht youtube-dl -f bestaudio --audio-quality 0 --audio-format mp3
<stevieh> j0k: dejapdup ist duplicity
